# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Projekti: 7.x-kiloinen maratontäysjousto

## Aki Korpela

Ehtoota.

En tiedä, ansaitsisiko tällainen aihe omaa säiettään, mutta kun Herra 07M1307 tähän taannoin rohkaisi, niin menköön.  :Hymy:  Tässä on tarkoitus kevennellä nykyistä maastokulkinetta siten, että se olisi Tahko-kuntoisena ensi kesänä 8.4xx-kiloinen. Ja kun tälle tielle lähdetään, niin vaikkapa Kuusankosken maratonkisaan tuosta voisi sitten kevyemmällä rengastuksella saada alle 8-kiloisen.

Vaikka "only-show-no-go" -pyörätkin on ihan hienoja, tässä yritetään kuitenkin rakentaa ihan rehellistä kisalaitetta. Keventäminen yritetään siis pitää siinä määrin järkevänä, ettei laitteen kisakelpoisuus kärsi. Mun mielestä kisakelpoisuus kärsii, jos luovutaan takajousituksesta tai levyjarruista, joten jäykkäperäistä runkoa tai vannejarruja ei kannata ehdottaa.  :Vink: 

Homma lähti liikkeelle seuraavasta komponenttilistasta ja kuvasta:
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...spark_orig.pdf



Toistaiseksi fillaria on päivitetty Samun tekemällä Signature-combolla (-107 g) ja Soul Kozakin satulatolpan pannalla (-14 g). Ja tulihan sitä myös hankittua Schwalben Furious Fred 2.0" -renkulat, joilla en oo vielä uskaltanut kisata. Tällä hetkellä Tahko-kelpoisen laitteen massa on 8.95 kg, ja Kuusankoski-kunnossa massaa kertyy 8.58 kg. Eli puolisen kiloa on vielä rutistettavaa.  :Hymy:  Palaillaan asiaan, kunhan grammoja taas ropisee.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...park_tahko.pdf
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...k_ultimate.pdf

----------


## Super-Panda

Sid Racella saisit jotkut 150g vielä lohkaistua.. Ihan ajatuksena vaan.

----------


## zippo

Tartteeko välttämättä 22 eturatasta ja frm-expanderia?Ilmainen kevennys
Etuvaihtajaan alupultit ja ww tunetus dremillä vai löytyiskö kevyempikin tehdasversio?
Jarrulevyt?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Sid Racella saisit jotkut 150g vielä lohkaistua.. Ihan ajatuksena vaan.



Joo, tällaiset ajatukset on tervetulleita. Muita keulavaihtoehtoja ovat 100-millinen Manitou R7 MRD TPC (-250 g) ja DT XRC 100 RL (-200 g). Kattelin tuota DT:n kuitukeulaa Kuusankosken kisassa 29-tuumaisena versiona Turusen Akin pyörässä, ja se oli livenä vielä aika paljon hienompi kuin kuvissa.  :Hymy:  Nykyinen Foxini kyllä toimii niin hienosti, ettei tällä vaihtoehtokeulan hankinnalla oo mikään kiirus...

Saa nähdä, tuoko Rokkari lähiaikoina markkinoille uudesta Sidistään version, jossa kruunu ja emäputki on tehty hiilikuidusta. Maailmalla tuollaisia protoja on ainakin kisoissa näkynyt. Myös Manitou R7 Carbon on periaatteessa kiinnostava vaihtoehto. Sen piti tulla myyntiin jo tälle kaudelle, mutta eipä sitä taida oikeasti olla missään vielä ostettavana.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tartteeko välttämättä 22 eturatasta ja frm-expanderia?



22-piikkistä eturatasta ei tarvitse jokaisessa kisassa, mutta ainakin Laajavuoren maraton ja Tahko on sellaisia reittejä, joissa tuolle pikkurattaalle oli aika paljonkin käyttöä. Takapakka kun on 12-25. Jos olis kovassa kunnossa, pikkurattaan vois ehkä jättää pois, mutta tuskin saan itteäni ikinä tuollaiseen kuntoon.  :Leveä hymy: 

Myös expander on käytännön syistä käytössä. Sitä ei periaatteessa tarvi, mutta kun viime vuonna ajoin yhden kisan ilman expanderia, ohjainlaakerissa oli kovasti väljää, kun pääsin maaliin.  :Hymy:  Eikä noita titaanipultteja oikein viitti kiristää ohjearvoa (6 Nm) suurempaan momenttiin.





> Etuvaihtajaan alupultit ja ww tunetus dremillä vai löytyiskö kevyempikin tehdasversio?



Nykyinen etuvaihtaja on kieltämättä ankkuri. Tarttee jatkossa selvittää, olisko Dura-Acen tai jopa Recordin etuvaihtaja mahdollista saada viritettyä toimimaan kolmella maastoeturattaalla. Aiemmin mulla oli etuvaihtajassa alupultit sekä pannassa että vaijerinkirityksessä, mutta varsinkin vaijeria paikallaan pitävä alupultti oli mun mielestä hiukan ikävä. Tuntui siltä, ettei alupultin ohjemomentti (2 Nm) oo välttämättä riittävä pitämään vaijeria paikallaan. Siksi tuossa on titaania tällä hetkellä. Mutta oikeassa olet, että tuosta olisi muutama gramma lohkaistavissa.





> Jarrulevyt?



Tähän mää en taida lähteä. Hope Mini Pro -jarrujen levyt (160 mm 81 g, 140 mm 65 g) taitaa olla keveimmät mahdolliset, joissa jarrupinta on terästä. Alumiinilevyillä lähtis vielä muutama kymmenen grammaa, mutta tuossa taitaa hieman se kisakelpoisuus kärsiä. Varsinkaan kurakelillä alumiinilevyt ei taida olla ihan paras mahdollinen vaihtoehto. Vai löytyykö joltakulta hiukan pidempiaikaista kokemusta alumiinijarrulevyjen kestävyydestä?

Myös kevytketju saa toistaiseksi jäädä kaupan hyllylle. Ajoin viime vuonna KMC:n SL-ketjulla, joka on noin 30 g kevyempi kuin Shimanon ketju. Viiden kisan aikana kevytketju kuitenkin katkesi kahdesti, mikä oli mun mielestä liian paljon, vaikka katkeilu saattoi osin olla omaakin virhettä. Shimano on toistaiseksi pysyny ehjänä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Mulla oli epicissä Tahkolla noi swalben ust kumit,no broblemo vaikka ekalla kiekalla vähän liukkaat olivatkin...samoin maniskan 08 100 mm r7 mrd absolute joka on sidiä ainakin sen 100 g kevyempi...sram redin etuvaihtaja 26/36 välityksellä,tosin epicissä on alaveto,miten scotissa?...kiekkoina 1225g kingkong/revelation/stans race 7000...

----------


## Super-Panda

> ..Saa nähdä, tuoko Rokkari lähiaikoina markkinoille uudesta Sidistään version, jossa kruunu ja emäputki on tehty hiilikuidusta.



Huomasin just että World Cupissa on kuituinen putki ja kruunu mutta painoa on 100g Racea enemmän.. Onkohan painot menneet sekaisin? Tuntuu vaan hassulta että karvalakki olisi kevyempi kun kisakireä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> samoin maniskan 08 100 mm r7 mrd absolute joka on sidiä ainakin sen 100 g kevyempi...



Mitenkäs tää keula on toiminut? Ja tpc-versio lienee vielä hiukan kevyempi kuin absolute... Siinä absolutessa taitaa kyllä olla oikeinkin asiallisia pikasäätövaihtoehtoja, mutta mun vaan ei juurikaan tuu mitään keulan säätöjä ajon aikana käytettyä, kunhan ne on kerran saanut kohdilleen.





> sram redin etuvaihtaja 26/36 välityksellä,tosin epicissä on alaveto,miten scotissa?...kiekkoina 1225g kingkong/revelation/stans race 7000...



Tää etuvaihtaja on mielenkiintoinen... Ja alaveto on Scottissakin. Mahtaakohan tuota Rediä saada toimimaan kolmella maastoeturattaalla?

Jos uudet kiekot tulee joskus vielä hommattua, se on varmaan sitten melkein sama paketti kuin sulla, eli Prince/Princess - CX Ray - ZTR Race.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Huomasin just että World Cupissa on kuituinen putki ja kruunu mutta painoa on 100g Racea enemmän.. Onkohan painot menneet sekaisin? Tuntuu vaan hassulta että karvalakki olisi kevyempi kun kisakireä.



Alunperin uuden Sidin World Cup -mallissa oli alumiininen kruunu ja emäputki, ja tän kyseisen version kuva on edelleen Rokkarin kotisivulla World Cup -mallin kohdalla. Spekseissä kuitenkin lukee että "crown" ja "steerer" ovat "BlackBox high modulous carbon fiber". Massaksi ilmoitetaan 1407 g, joten näyttäis tosiaan siltä, että Race on kevein malli. Eikä painot oo välttämättä sekaisin, sillä World Cupissa ja Teamissa lienee monipuolisemmat säätövaihtoehdot kuin Racessa.

----------


## haedon

Kampien ja keskiön tilalle THM Clavicula, Mythic carbon tai vastaava. Painoo lähtee 250g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kampien ja keskiön tilalle THM Clavicula, Mythic carbon tai vastaava. Painoo lähtee 250g.



Claviculat olis komeet, kevyet ja kuulemma "yhtä jäykät" kuin xtr:t. Mun vanhat xtr-kammet on TA:n rattailla 755 g, ja Claviculat kai jäänee kolmella rattaalla hiukan alle 600 g:n, joten säästö lienee vajaat 200 g, mutta paljon se on kuitenkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Rokkarin sivuilla on painot sekaisin.. Minun Sid Race painaa katkaisemattomalla kaulaputkella ja kävyllä varustettuna 1480gr. Ja kyseessä on nimenomaan uusin versio Sidistä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Claviculat olis komeet, kevyet ja kuulemma "yhtä jäykät" kuin xtr:t. Mun vanhat xtr-kammet on TA:n rattailla 755 g, ja Claviculat kai jäänee kolmella rattaalla hiukan alle 600 g:n, joten säästö lienee vajaat 200 g, mutta paljon se on kuitenkin.



Extraliten kammilla ajoin muutaman vuoden ennenkuin integroitu keskiöakseli irtosi...498g ilman rattaita.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lähes ilmaisia grammoja: korvasin Schwalben muoviset vannenauhat (44 g) ilmastointiteipillä (16 g). 28 g siis lähti.

Käytin joskus taannoin ihan tavallista kangasteippiä vannenauhana, mutta kun se tahtoi liian usein renkaanvaihdon yhteydessä muuttua naruksi, siirryin muovisiin vannenauhoihin. Kangasteippi ei siis ollut riittävän järeetä, mutta tää ilmastointiteippi taitaa tässäkin kohteessa olla ratkaisu ongelmaan.  :Hymy:  Kiitokset vaan Menni Merkkarille vinkistä.

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...k_ultimate.pdf

----------


## Plus

Ilmastointiteipistä jää ikävä liimalähmä, nylonteipistä ei:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Plus

Joo, toi saattais olla vielä fiksumpaa kuin ilmastointiteippi. Onko toi kevyttä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Paljonkohan pikku koneistuksilla olisi mahdollista keventää ilman lujuuden kärsimistä?
Jos itsellä tai jollain kaverilla olisi mahdollisuus käyttää jyrsintä / sorvia ja niillä keventelisi osia sieltä täältä. Työlästähän se olisi, noiden keveiden fillariosien kiinnitys jyrsimen pöytään ei ole kovin helppoa.

Tietysti kaikkien terävien nurkkien ja särmien hiominen voisi jopa lisätä lujuutta, kun nurkka-vaikutukset vähenisivät. Esim jarrulevyistä voisi hioa kaikki nurkat ja ne "kiinnitys puikot" pyöreä reunaisiksi.

Entäs minkälaiset nuo linkkujen pultit ovat tuossa Scottissa, voisiko niitä porata ontoiksi?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Ohiampuja

Kuulostaa äkkiä ajateltuna vaaralliselta.  :Hymy:  Mutta sitähän tää on, kirjekuoren työntämistä ("pushing the envelope").  :Vink: 

Porailin joskus xtr:n vanhanmallisten jarrulevyjen reikiä suuremmiksi. Massaa lähti yhteensä muistaakseni jotain 40 g, ja nuo levyt on parisen vuotta olleet käytännössä jokapäiväisessä käytössä. Hyvin toimivat edelleen. Muita "koneistuskeventelyjä" en oo tehnyt, enkä taida edes uskaltaa (tai osata) tuolle tielle lähteä. Myös linkkujen pulttien poraaminen ontoiksi kuulostaa pelottavalta.  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Juu, se on totta, että osien keventely koneistamalla on vaarallista "jos ei tiedä mitä tekee" 
Mutta joskus pyöriä kasatessa ja osia pyöritellessä on tullut mieleen, että "onpas paljon tavaraa ja lujuuden kannalta turhassa paikassa"
Syy on tietysti siinä, että minä olen pulttailut halvempia osia, niiden valmistusta kun ohjaa halpuus, eikä osan lopullinen paino/lujuus suhde.

Pieniä ruuveja on vaarallista porailla, mutta halkaisijaltaan isompia voi keventää, mallia vanhan octalinkin kammenpultit. Omassa Jamiksessa takahaarukka on kiinni aika painavalla ruuvimötikällä, siihen kevyemmän osan koneistus ei olisi mikään mahdoton tehtävä.

Ja eiköhän lähes kaikissa valu-osissa ole jonkinlaisia valupurseita, jotka voi hioa pois.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei ihan niin kevyt, kuin piti olla, mutta melko hyvä lukema kuitenkin 100-milliselle keulalle. Tää on Manitou R7 MRD TPC 100 mm, ja kaulaputkella on mittaa 220 mm. Kevennystä kertyi 238 g Fox F100 RLC:hen (1560 g) verrattuna.

Lyhyen ensitestin perusteella toiminta on varsin miellyttävää. Tää on siis vaihtoehtokeula Fox F100 RLC:lle, joten saa nyt sitten nähdä, kumpi noista jää pysyvämmin fillariin kiinni. Fox on toiminut niin hienosti, että siitä on lievää ylipainoa lukuunottamatta vaikea keksiä mitään huonoa sanottavaa, mutta jos nyt jotain on rutistettava, niin Foxin joustomatka ei taida käytännössä olla lähelläkään nimellislukemaa. Vaikuttais siltä, ettei tää R7 oo niin progressiivinen, vaan lähes 100 mm saattaa jopa oikeasti olla käytössä.

Ulkonäöltään tää Manitou ei mun mielestä pärjää Foxille, mutta grammojen eteen on välillä tehtävä uhrauksia.  :Vink:  Pahoittelut huonolaatuisesta puhelinkamerakuvasta, pitää ottaa parempi kuva myöhemmin.

Finlandiassa tuo pääsee kunnolliseen ensitestiin.

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...k_ultimate.pdf

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Vaikuttais siltä, ettei tää R7 oo niin progressiivinen, vaan lähes 100 mm saattaa jopa oikeasti olla käytössä.



Minulla oli jokunen vuosi sitten vanhemman polven R7 ja sen progressiivisuus ei kyllä pärjännyt Foxille, jonka hankin sitten sen R7:n seuraajaksi. Pohjaamisten välttämiseksi siinä tarvitsi pitää aika kovia paineita / matalaa sagia. Mutta näissä uusissa R7:ssa on käsittääkseni parempi vaimennussysteemi...

----------


## Kenttu

Navoistahan sais jonku kymmenen grammaa pois esim. FRM FL-M Disk Pro, säästöä ois noin 80g per setti...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Navoistahan sais jonku kymmenen grammaa pois esim. FRM FL-M Disk Pro, säästöä ois noin 80g per setti...



Joo, ultimatevaihtoehto olis tune Prince/Princess, joilla kiekkoparista lähtis yli 100 g, ja samalla pääsisi eroon myös DT:n levyjarruadaptereista, mikä edelleen säästäisi kymmeniä grammoja, mutta...

...tykkään niin paljon xtr:n navoista, etten ainakaan vielä tälle tielle lähde. Nykyiset navat on erityisen hjuvat, koska:
1) Ne on luotettavuudeltaan "pomminvarmat".
2) Vapaarattaan runko on titaania (takapakka ei uppoa napaan kuten alumiiniversioissa).
3) Navat on helppo pitää hyvässä kunnossa, kunhan viitsii pari kertaa vuodessa putsata irtokuulat ja vaihtaa vaseliinit.

Mutta jos 8 kg ei mee rikki näillä navoilla, niin tarttee sitten harkita uudelleen.  :Vink:

----------


## micanon

Lisää kevennys kohteita:

- Takapakaksi esim. KCNC 27-12 126g tai 25-12 118g
- Sisuskumien tilalle litkut -50g

27-12 pakan kun laittaa niin saattaa selvitä kahdella eturattaalla!

Vaihteistosta saanee myös helposti pois mutta järkevyys (eli toimivuus) onkin sitten toinen juttu :Vink:

----------


## KestreL

Mites ne uudet Formulan jarrut? Painoa tais olla 270g / pää.. Mainostavat keveimpinä levyjarruina mitä on.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> micanon

Ovatko noi KCNC:n pakat alumiinia? Jos ovat, niin kisakelpoisuus (tai ainakin -kestävyys) kärsii siinä määrin, että tyytynen Dura-Aceen. Sen sijaan 12-27-pakka ja kaksi eturatasta saattais olla hyvä idea. Hieman tosin arveluttaa, riittääkö edessä 32 ja takana 27 siihen, että jaksaa Tahkolla ajaa El Granden kaikilla kierroksilla ylös asti.  :Hymy:  Kuluneena kesänä edessä 22 ja takana 25 riitti juuri ja juuri... Pienimmän eturattaan ja suurimman takarattaan suhde kuitenkin muuttuisi 0.88:sta 1.19:ään.

Litkuista oon pysynyt toistaiseksi erossa ihan vaan mukavuussyistä. Renkuloita tulee vaihdeltua yllättävän usein, eikä oikein jaksaisi alkaa sählätä litkujen kanssa...

--> KestreL

Formulan uusista jarruista ainakin etujarru on periaatteessa kiinnostava. Takajarrun ongelma on siinä, että takajarrusatulaa tulee ymmärtääkseni tarjolle vain postmount-kiinnityksellä, mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että rungon ja satulan väliin tarvitaan adapteri.  :Irvistys:  Ja kaikenlaiset adapterit on grammanviilauksen kannalta tietenkin vihonviimeisiä kapistuksia.  :Hymy:

----------


## troh

> Takajarrun ongelma on siinä, että takajarrusatulaa tulee ymmärtääkseni tarjolle vain postmount-kiinnityksellä, mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että runkon ja satulan väliin tarvitaan adapteri.  Ja kaikenlaiset adapterit on grammanviilauksen kannalta tietenkin vihonviimeisiä kapistuksia.



140mm IS->Postmount Adapteri 20g? Ei kai nyt sentään. Niistä adaptereista voisi työstää vähän materiaalia pois esim sieltä runkoa vasten olevasta osuudesta, jolloin varmasti tippuisi 10g paikkeille vähintään.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Takanavan vapaaratas saa/pitää olla alumiinia. Onko jollakin muka ollut ongelmia alumiinisen vapaarattaan kanssa? Pitää vain käyttää kunnon pakkaa, jossa on jonkin näköinen "kasetti". Jos et usko, niin esim. yhden Tahkon koko matkan voittaneella kaverilla (arvaa kuka), dt240 vuodelta 9?, eikä ollut kuin muutama pykälä vapaarattaassa, kun rakennettiin siihen uusi kiekko muutama vuosi sitten. Täällä on muuten porukalla hajonnut urakalla noita XTR:n vapaarattaita, ei kuulemma kestä (vulkaanista)pölyä.

Omassa Foxin F120RLC:ssä samaa "vikaa", _saa_ ajaa tosi pienillä paineilla, jos haluaa koko joustomatkan käyttöön.

Tilaat Samulta postmount-kiinnityksen Sparkin takahaarukkaan, niin saat sen Formulan jarrun kiinni ilman lisäpainoja.

----------


## micanon

KCNC pakan pienimmät rattaat on cromoa, keskialue scandiumia ja isot 7075:a. Samaa mieltä, tuskin on järkevämpää kuin d-ace.

29/30 eturattaaksi niin nousee jo melkoinen mäki 27:lla. Ja työntämällä loput.

Hankit useammat kiekot niin ei tarvitse vaihdella renkaita niin tiuhaan. Säästyy vähän vähemmällä lutraamisella.

nm. Litkuilla vuodesta -02.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> troh

Lienet oikeassa.  :Hymy: 

--> Pyöräkaistapää

Asiaa puhunet sinäkin, eli lähinnä tässä on kyse henkilökohtaisista ongelmista ja kokemuksista.  :Vink:  Mulla oli taannoin DA:n 12-25-pakka American Classicin takanavassa, ja kyllähän sitä pakkaa sai aina kaivaa navasta irti, jos halusi harrastaa huoltamista tai puhdistamista. Ei tuo oikeasti tainnut mikään vakava ongelma olla, mutta onhan tuollainen titaanikuori huomattavasti miellyttävämpi huoltotoimenpiteiden kannalta.

Syy xtr-navoista tykkäämiseen juortaa juurensa lähes vuosikymmenen taakse hetkeen, jolloin AC:n napa räjähti keskellä synkkää ja pelottavaa metsää. "Tästedes jätän kevytnavat kaupan hyllylle", ajattelin tuolloin, ja siitä lähtien oon yltiöpäisestä keventelystä huolimatta pitäytynyt painavissa xtr-navoissa, jotka ovat toimineet ongelmitta jo kymmeniätuhansia kilometrejä. Tämän kummempaa syytä ei napavalinnan taustalla ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

...DT190s...

----------


## tuntematon

> Hieman tosin arveluttaa, riittääkö edessä 32 ja takana 27 siihen, että jaksaa Tahkolla ajaa El Granden kaikilla kierroksilla ylös asti.



Nyt tulee kerettiläinen ja hieman off-topic kysymys, mutta paljonko voimia kuluu 0.88 välityksellä vispilöintiin verrattuna pyörän työntämiseen? Työntäessähän voi käyttää toista kättä vaikka tankkaamiseen tai munien raapimiseen, niin ei mene edes paljoa aikaa hukkaan. Häpeän määräähän ei tietenkään voi mitata, mutta toimisiko se edes teoriassa?

----------


## micanon

Kevyttä pyörää on myös kiva työntää :Vink: 

Manitoun progressivisuudesta sen verran että ei ole ainakaan huomattavan huono tässä omassani -08 R7 Absolutessa, ainakaan verrattuna kokemuksiini Foxeista. Luin jostain että se R7 carbon malli on painavampi kuin nää muut, kuitu on vedetty siihen päälle jäykkyyttä lisäämään. Turhaa painoa, joskin kaunista turhuutta.

----------


## haedon

Mä kokeilin keväällä yhtä eturatasta 34 ja takarasta 11-32. Ei riittänyt välitykset kovaan tykitykseen poluilla. Nyt mulla on prophetissa 38 eturatas Carbocagen ketjuohjurilla ja takana 11-34. Sinä riittää välitykset kovaan vauhtiin, mutta jyrkät ylämäet joutuu kyllä vääntää aikalailla. Pienin välitys riittää kyllä niin jyrkkään nousuun kuin pitoa renkaissa vaan riittää. Kevyemmässä pyörässä tietenkin nousut on helpompia ja jos kunto on tarpeex hyvä niin riittää mikä välitys vaan. Välillä tietenkin toi takapakan koon takia välityssuhde muuttuu liikaa vaihdetta vaihtaessa.
Eli yksikin eturatas riittää, jos on kuntoa, mutta joutuu tekee jonkun verran kompromisseja.

----------


## Juha_

Paljonko tuolla yhdellä eturattaalla sitten säästää painoa jos joutuu laittamaan kevyen maantiepakan tilalle painavemman maastopakan? Itse ajelen yhdellä eturattaalla lähinnä siksi että ei tarvitse säätää etuvaihtajan kanssa, ts. vähemmän rikki meneviä osia.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> wanderer

DT190 on muuten hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta edelleen joutuisi käyttämään noita painavia levyjarruadaptereita, koska keveitä centerlock-levyjä ei tietääkseni oo toistaiseksi olemassa. ..





> Nyt tulee kerettiläinen ja hieman off-topic kysymys, mutta paljonko voimia kuluu 0.88 välityksellä vispilöintiin verrattuna pyörän työntämiseen?



Vaikka pienintä eturatasta on tullu kuluneella kaudella käytettyä vain kahdessa kisassa (Laajavuoren maratonissa ja Tahkolla), niin kyllä se ajaminen kuitenkin on lähtökohtaisesti ylivoimainen vaihtoehto taluttamiseen verrattuna. Eli kyllä tuollaiselle alle ykkösen välityssuhteelle lienee käyttöä jatkossakin. Ja seuraavan kerran jo varsin pian, eli sunnuntaina Finlandiassa.  :Hymy: 

Eihän tuo 0.88 ole edes kovin pieni lukema maastopyörään. Moni varmaan ajaa jyrkkiä ylämäkiä 22-32-välityksellä, josta tulee suhteeksi 0.69.





> Työntäessähän voi käyttää toista kättä vaikka munien raapimiseen...



Tää on toki tärkeä yksityiskohta, jonka merkitystä ei sovi aliarvioida.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Luin jostain että se R7 carbon malli on painavampi kuin nää muut, kuitu on vedetty siihen päälle jäykkyyttä lisäämään. Turhaa painoa, joskin kaunista turhuutta.



Juuri näin. Itsekin suunnittelin aluksi R7 Carbonin hommaamista, kunnes selvisi, että alajalat on ainoastaan pinnoitettu kuidulla tukevuuden lisäämiseksi. Tässä on yksi yksilö 193-millisellä kaulaputkella:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Paljonko tuolla yhdellä eturattaalla sitten säästää painoa jos joutuu laittamaan kevyen maantiepakan tilalle painavemman maastopakan?



En osaa tarkasti tähän vastata, mutta se pitää ainakin paikkansa, että kaksi eturatasta + xtr:n takapakka on painavampi vaihtoehto kuin kolme eturatasta ja DA:n maantiepakka. Ero ei ole suuri, mutta kuitenkin se on jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon eduksi.

----------


## Mikko

> Nyt tulee kerettiläinen ja hieman off-topic kysymys, mutta paljonko voimia kuluu 0.88 välityksellä vispilöintiin verrattuna pyörän työntämiseen?



Jos on tuolla välityksellä ajettava mäki, taatusti jalkautuminen vie voimat.

----------


## haedon

Yhdellä eturattaalla ei varmaan hirveetä painon säästöä tulekaan, kun joutuu (tai saa) käyttää ketjuohjuria. Itse käytän yhtä eturatasta prophetissa, koska kyllästyin ketjujen hakkaamiseen ja rattaalta pomppimiseen kovassa menossa. Jos takapakkana on esim kcmc vai mikä se nyt oli... ja painoa on 166g (11-34) niin ei hirveen paljoa paina enempi kuin joku maantiepakka. XTR 11-34 oli 241g.

----------


## yypy

Paljon on painoa pyörällä tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Paljon on painoa pyörällä tällä hetkellä?



Tahko-kunnossa 8.7 kg ja nahkarenkailla 8.3 kg.

----------


## yypy

Kyllä kelpaa!!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Viimeinenkin kohtuuden murunen on menetetty, ja samalla lapanen karkasi maatakiertävälle radalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

kalikulan kampi.... ostikko yhden kerrallaan ja toinen kampi tulee jouluna... :Hymy:

----------


## Itsok

> Viimeinenkin kohtuuden murunen on menetetty, ja samalla lapanen karkasi maatakiertävälle radalle. 
> 
> [img]clavicula[/img]



Pitkään näitä pitikin odottaa  :Leveä hymy:  Olet siis päässyt vihdoinkin ostoprosessin kolmanteen vaiheeseen ikuisen 1 -> 2 -> 1 loopin sijaan  :Vink:  Ilmiselvästi SM-kisoihin ollaan hakemassa kovia sijoituksia, kun on siirrytty järeisiin tekoihin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ilmiselvästi SM-kisoihin ollaan hakemassa kovia sijoituksia, kun on siirrytty järeisiin tekoihin...



En osallistu sm-kisaan, koska mulla ei ole kilpailulisenssiä, mutta toki Pirkkamaratoonissa yritetään näillä silti iskeä mahdollisimman kovaa. Kunhan sais nyt ensin nuo asennettua.  :Hymy: 

--> izmo

Ostin sitten kuitenkin molemmat kerralla. Nyt elellään pelkällä kaurapuurolla parisen kuukautta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on sitten hiukan dataa. Claviculan kokonaismassaksi tuli TA:n Chinook-rattailla ja FSA:n alupulteilla 566 g. Vielä toistaiseksi Sparkissa kiinni olevaan titaani- ja alupulteilla sekä TA:n rattailla viritettyyn XTR M960 -kampisarjaan verrattuna eroa tulee 189 g. Vielä muutama gramma olisi ropissut keveämmillä rattailla, mutta TA:n rinkuloiden pitäis ainakin olla luotettavat.

Tuossa kuvassa on puntarilla myös XTR M970 -kampisarja ihan vakiokokoonpanossaan.



Ja pakkohan näillä on sitten päästä ihan törkeen kovaa, koska Sabinekin teki niin Pekingissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Uiui.  :No huh!: 

Nyt alkaa olemaan kammet kohillaan...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Hienoa on, itku pääsee jos eka lenkillä kalauttaa ne kunnolla kiveen.  :Vink:

----------


## liquid

Mistä nuita Claviculia saapi ostaa? Pakko saaha itellekki...

----------


## KestreL

Uudet kiekot vaan alle. Halpaa ei ole, mutta eipä ole mikään tuossa vaiheessa..

Kehiksi vaikka nämä.

Navoiksi vaikka FRMmät myöskin niin lähtis sieltäkin vielä muutamat grammat. Tai sitten jotain muuta..

----------


## simojoki

> Ja pakkohan näillä on sitten päästä ihan törkeen kovaa, koska Sabinekin teki niin Pekingissä.



Aikamoista hipoa  :No huh!:  

Onkohan tuo Rocket Ron + Racing Ralph setti ens kauden kuuminta hottia kun näkyy aikamonessa saksan pyörässä olevan "vakio rengastuksena".
Saattas olla toi Rocket Ron ihan kokeilun arvoinen rengas... sori ot  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> liquid

Starbikesta tilasin omani, mutta saahan noita muualtakin (ainakin xx-light-bikes.de ja poshbikes.com). Hinta taitaa olla käytännössä lähes sama joka paikassa.





> Uudet kiekot vaan alle. Halpaa ei ole, mutta eipä ole mikään tuossa vaiheessa.. Kehiksi vaikka nämä. Navoiksi vaikka FRMmät myöskin niin lähtis sieltäkin vielä muutamat grammat. Tai sitten jotain muuta..



Nykyiset kehät on noin 295 g/kpl, eikä tietenkään painavampiin voi vaihtaa, vaikka nuo FRM:t varmaan hienot onkin.  :Hymy:  Tästä kiekkoasiasta on jo ollut aiemminkin puhetta, ja valinta on kyllä kristallinkirkkaana mielessä, jos uudet kiekot teetän. Eli ne tulevat olemaan tune Prince/Princess CX-Rayn pinnoilla ja ZTR Race -kehillä. Mutta toi on ehkä tulevan talven juttuja, tai sitten pitäydyn nykyisissä kiekoissa. Mun mielestä kevytnavat on pykälän verran riskialttiimpi juttu kisatouhujen kannalta kuin nää kuitukammet, vaikka saatan toki olla väärässäkin. Eli tarttee kuitenkin pitää se laitteen kisakelpoisuus ykkösasiana.

Claviculan kammilla tuosta tulikin nyt sitten Tahko-kuntoisena (Raceking 2.2" -renkailla) sopivasti se 8.5-kiloinen.  :Hymy: 
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...park_tahko.pdf

----------


## KestreL

Ai sulla on noin kepeät yksilöt!  :No huh!: 

En voinut pelkkiä kehien painoja luntata, kun listassa oli vaan koko kiekon paino. Joo eihän noi FRMmän kehät sitten käykkään.

edittii. Ja muilla foorumeilla spekuloitiin kovasti Rocket Ron/NN settiä hyvänä vaihtoehtona Racing Ralph/NNlle. Bike-componentsilta löytyy jos listoilta Ronit, muttei heti varastossa..

----------


## haedon

Mäkin olisin keväällä ostanut claviculat, mutta odotusaika olisi ollut silloin starbiken mukaan vajaa puoli vuotta. Tilasin sitten muualta Natec Mythiccarbon kammet (hiilikuitu-kevlar), xx-light-bikesin keskiöllä ja TA:n 38 rattaalla (ketjuohjuri Carbocage). Sille tuli painoa himpun verran vähemmän eli noin 450g(ei ole tarkkuusvaakaa) yhdellä rattaalla. Kun olin tilannut kyseisen setin niin sitten kesäkuun lopussa tuli starbikelta viesti että ovatkin saaneet etuajassa niitä hyllyyn.

Mulla on kolissut kammet monta kerta jo kiviin eikä niihin ihmeemmin ole tullut jälkiä. Tossa kiiltävässä lakassa näkyy tosin naarmut ja osumat selvemmin. 

Tosi tyytyväinen olen ollut. Ei notku yhtään enempää kuin vanhat FSA:n hiilikuitukammet, jotka on huomattavasti painavammat. Viimeistely noissa Natec:eissa (Ranskalaiset) ei ole kyllä samaa tasoa, kuin Claviculassa, mutta hinta oli pari sataa halvempi.

Notkuuko noi ZTR Race:t sivusuunnassa paljoa?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Notkuuko noi ZTR Race:t sivusuunnassa paljoa?



Emmää tiedä.  :Hymy:  Mulla on lenkkipyörässä ZTR 355:t, enkä pysty ainakaan ajaessa mitään jäykkyyseroa huomaamaan. Enkä pystynyt silloinkaan, kun nuo ZTR 355:t tuli Mavic XC717:n tilalle... Vaikka yritänkin ajaa poluilla aika reippaasti, kovin "isoa" mun ajaminen ei kuitenkaan ole. Eli reippaammassa kivikkotykityksessä joku saattaisi ehkä jotain jäykkyyseroja huomatakin.

Pystyisikkö haedon laittamaan tänne kuvan fillaristasi? Tän kirjoittelun perusteella on tullu sellainen kuva, että se taitaa olla äärikevyt free-pyörä.  :Hymy:  Määkin voisin yrittää huomenna räpsäistä otoksen tuosta tämänhetkisestä Sparkista.

----------


## haedon

Ei taida onnistua tuo kuvan liittäminen, kun ei ole kotisivua. Vai saako kiintolevyltä suoraan kuvaa liitettyä? 

Tuolta Nuuksio-threadin kuvista (cc-ryderin kuvaamat) löytyy jonkinlainen ajokuva, mutta pyörä ei näy niissä kovin hyvin. kuvan nro 48/91 ja mun kisanro 44. Samoin bb hollandin kisakuvia-threadin Nuuksion ekassa diasarjassa kuva 52 ja tokassa 199 ja 200. En viittii linkittää, kun en tiedä noista oikeuksista...

Eli noi ZTR Race:t on vain kisakäyttöön. Itsekkin ajattelin rakentaa kisakiekot, jos innostun ensi vuonna käymään kisoissa. Mä ajattelin lähinnä ZTR Olympic:ejä (+Tune Prince/Princess), koska niiden profiili kestää paremmin iskuja. Pääsisin samalla tubelessien kanssa pelailemaan.

----------


## tuntematon

> Ei taida onnistua tuo kuvan liittäminen, kun ei ole kotisivua. Vai saako kiintolevyltä suoraan kuvaa liitettyä?



Onnistuu. Rekisteröi itsesi WWW-kuva-albumipalveluun, lataa kuvasi sinne ja lisää linkki tänne.

Flickr ( http://www.flickr.com/ ) ja Picasa ( http://picasa.google.com/ ) taitavat olla suosituimmat.

----------


## haedon

Kiitokset neuvoista. Nyt mä lähden kuitenkin ajamaan. Täytyy ottaa kamera mukaan, jos sain hyviä kuvia.

----------


## Iglumies

Kuvia saa ihan tänne fillarifoorumillekkin, omat tiedot/albumit.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Viimeinenkin kohtuuden murunen on menetetty, ja samalla lapanen karkasi maatakiertävälle radalle. 
> 
> *Clavikulat nips*



 No viimeinkin!

----------


## tomibert

> En viittii linkittää, kun en tiedä noista oikeuksista...



Linkittäminen on sallittua, vaikka asiasta onkin varsin monenlaisia tulkintoja. Tietysti kuvien liittämiseen IMG-tagilla tänne foorumille saattaisi tarvita luvan, mutta kuinkahan moni toisten omistamia kuvia tänne linkannut on sellaisen luvan oikeasti pyytänyt?

Linkin julkaisussa URL-tagin avulla ei ole mitään kyseenalaista, joten käytettäköön sitä jos tuo IMG-tagi alkaa arveluttaa.

Lisätietoja: http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/tekoik/5.2.html

- Tomi

----------


## tomibert

> Notkuuko noi ZTR Race:t sivusuunnassa paljoa?



Erikoinen kysymys. Kiekon "notkuminen" kun ei juurikaan riipu kehästä (tai navasta, jos laippojen välinen etäisyys oletetaan vakioksi) vaan puolauksen ominaisuuksista. Siis: montako pinnaa, kuinka paksuja, montako pinnaa ristiin ja kuinka kireällä pinnat ovat. 

Notubesin kehissä ei ole holkkeja nippeleille. Tämä rajoittaa sekä pinnojen suurinta sallittua kireyttä ko. kehällä että (omasta mielestäni) kehän kestävyyttä verrattuna holkitettuihin kehiin.

Vastauksen kysymykseen voinee siis päätellä helposti: notkunevat enemmän kuin vaikkapa vastaavalle Mavicin kehälle rakennetut kiekot, sillä Mavicit voi puolata kireämmälle ilman että kehä hajoaa. Eroa ei ole jos molemmissa käytetään samaa pinnojen jännitystä.

- Tomi

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuolta Nuuksio-threadin kuvista (cc-ryderin kuvaamat) löytyy jonkinlainen ajokuva, mutta pyörä ei näy niissä kovin hyvin. kuvan nro 48/91 ja mun kisanro 44. Samoin bb hollandin kisakuvia-threadin Nuuksion ekassa diasarjassa kuva 52 ja tokassa 199 ja 200.



Kiitokset. Fillaria noissa ei tosin juuri keulaa enempää näy.  :Hymy:  Erityisesti ne kuitukammet olis kiinnostavat.





> Itsekkin ajattelin rakentaa kisakiekot, jos innostun ensi vuonna käymään kisoissa. Mä ajattelin lähinnä ZTR Olympic:ejä (+Tune Prince/Princess), koska niiden profiili kestää paremmin iskuja. Pääsisin samalla tubelessien kanssa pelailemaan.



Mun mielestä juuri Olympic on järkevin kehä, jos kiekoilla meinaa hiukankin enemmän ajaa. Tosin mulla ei ole toistaiseksi ollut minkäänlaisia ongelmia ZTR Race -kehien kanssa, mutta ajankin tuolla kevytpyörällä kisojen lisäksi lähinnä vain pyhä- ja naatiskelulenkkejä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Vastauksen kysymykseen voinee siis päätellä helposti: notkunevat enemmän kuin vaikkapa vastaavalle Mavicin kehälle rakennetut kiekot, sillä Mavicit voi puolata kireämmälle ilman että kehä hajoaa.



En laisinkaan väitä, ettet olisi oikeassa, mutta voiko uuden kehän saada rikki kiekkoja kootessa, jos kiekko tehdään alumiininippeleillä? Luulin, että nippelistä korkkaa kierteet, ennen kuin kehä antaa periksi. Mutta tääkin on toki vain luulo... Tietenkin ahkerassa käytössä kehäkin saattaa ajan myötä antaa periksi, mutten ole koskaan nähnyt/kuullut sellaisesta, että nippeli olis tullut läpi Notubesin kehästä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on nyt sitten pari kuvaa tuosta 8.5-kiloisesta kulkineesta. Manitou R7 MRD TPC:stäkin alkaa jo olla sen verran ajokokemuksia, että uskallan sanoa sen olevan ihan hyvä joustokeula. Ei se niin hyvä oo kuin tällä hetkellä varastossa lojuva Fox F100 RLC, mutta hyvä se on kuitenkin. Tilanne on jotakuinkin samanlainen kuin tuossa DT:n kuitutakaiskarissa. Sekin hoitaa hommansa varsin hyvin, vaikkei toiminnan pehmeydessä ja monipuolisuudessa Fox RP23:lle pärjääkään.

Tarttee vielä sanoa, etten erityisemmin tykkää tuosta ketjunpuoleisen Clavicula-kammen ulkonäöstä. Vasemmanpuoleinen kampi kyllä miellyttää silmää oikeinkin paljon, mutta tuossa oikeanpuoleisessa ei oo ehkä onnistuttu ulkonäöllisesti ihan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla... Viimeistelyltään nuo on toki huikaisevan hienot. Mutta Claviculasta huolimatta fillarin ylivoimaisesti hienoin osa on edelleen Signature-combo.  :Hymy:

----------


## ttr

Hienot kammet, mutta q-factor 164 mm? XTR:t on vähän painavammat, mutta q-factor on maantiekampien luokkaa. Mutta tavallaanhan tämä on asiaton yskähdys kevennystopiccissa...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mutta tavallaanhan tämä on asiaton yskähdys kevennystopiccissa...



Ei laisinkaan, yskähdys on ihan kohdallaan.  :Hymy:  Löytyykös muuten jostakin tietoa siitä, miten q-factor oikeasti vaikuttaa ajamiseen, vai onko kyse lähinnä ketjulinjaan liittyvästä asiasta?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tarttee vielä sanoa, etten erityisemmin tykkää tuosta ketjunpuoleisen Clavicula-kammen ulkonäöstä.



Tuossa kuvassa se kampi näyttää möllistykseltä, ihan kuin kieli tulisi suusta ulos.  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakko

Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että oletko koskaan harkinnut Cannondalen Lefty -etuhaarukkaa? Tässä ainakin jotain tietoja noista. En kyllä itse osaa sanoa, onko nuo kevyimmät mallit sitten kuinka kilpailukykyisiä nykyisen etujousituksesi kanssa. Kevyimmäthän näyttivät olevan 1,24 ja 1,29 kiloa painavia.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuossa kuvassa se kampi näyttää möllistykseltä, ihan kuin kieli tulisi suusta ulos.



Niinpä.  :Hymy:  Tuo möllistys ei taida olla todellinen, mutta silti ketjunpuoleisen kammen ulkonäkö vaatii totuttelua...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että oletko koskaan harkinnut Cannondalen Lefty -etuhaarukkaa?



Enpä ole vakavissani tuollaista harkinnut, vaikkei mulla lähtökohtaisesti ole mitään Leftyä vastaan. Sen virittäminen Sparkiin vaatinee kuitenkin jonkin sortin adaptereita, mikä on aina hiukan huono juttu grammanviilauksen kannalta. Ja oliko se niin, että Lefty vaatii myös oman stemminsä...?

Aninkon Markku ajoi vielä viime kesänä marttakisoja hiukan yli 9-kiloisella Spark Ltd:llä, jossa oli tuollainen kevyt-Lefty keulana. Se oli hieno fillari! Ja myös nuo uudet kuitu-Leftyt on varmaan äärihienoja. Eli lopulta kyse taitaa olla siitä, etten ole jaksanut nähdä vaivaa ottaa selvää, kuinka kivuttomasti Leftyn saisi Sparkiin kiinni, ja olisiko moisella virityksellä mahdollisuutta viilailla grammoja nykyiseen keulaan verrattuna.

----------


## kaakko

> Aninkon Markku ajoi vielä viime kesänä marttakisoja hiukan yli 9-kiloisella Spark Ltd:llä, jossa oli tuollainen kevyt-Lefty keulana. Se oli hieno fillari! Ja myös nuo uudet kuitu-Leftyt on varmaan äärihienoja. Eli lopulta kyse taitaa olla siitä, etten ole jaksanut nähdä vaivaa ottaa selvää, kuinka kivuttomasti Leftyn saisi Sparkiin kiinni, ja olisiko moisella virityksellä mahdollisuutta viilailla grammoja nykyiseen keulaan verrattuna.



Juuri hänen pyörässään tuollaisen keulan kesällä näin. En tosiaan tiedä yhtään, että saisiko siitä loppujen lopuksi kevyempää keulaa nykyiseen keulaasi verrattuna, kunhan tuli mieleen. 

Mielenkiintoista näin muuten seurata tuota pyöräsi "laihdutusprojektia". Tuntuu niitä grammoja tippuvan säännöllisesti aina jostain pois.

----------


## L.A.D.E

GERMAN A keulat olis kiloisia,onkohan kellään mitään kokemusta noista...lähinnä noi normaalit keulat,takaiskarimalli keulat on kyllä kammon näköisiä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> GERMAN A keulat olis kiloisia,onkohan kellään mitään kokemusta noista...lähinnä noi normaalit keulat,takaiskarimalli keulat on kyllä kammon näköisiä...



German A:n "normaalikeulat" ei taida ainakaan toistaiseksi olla mitenkään erityisen keveitä, eli jos haluaisi grammoja viilata, olis kateltava noita "takaiskarimalleja". Oheisessa kuvassa on kai se kevein malli, joka maksaa puolitoista tonnia. Muutamia käyttäjien kommentteja oon ww-foorumilta lukenut, ja ne on ollu poikkeuksetta keulan toiminnan osalta positiivisia. Silti aion kyllä pitäytyä ihan tavallisissa "teleskooppikeuloissa", on tuo sen verran erikoisen näköinen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Oletko Aki katsonut tätä säiettä:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3364 

Joitain viritysjekkuja..

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset linkistä, Markku. Olin kyllä tietoinen nimimerkin "dualcontrol" äärikevyestä kulkineesta, mutta tuota kyseistä säiettä en ollut huomannut.

Kaverin viimeisin kevennys näyttää olevan tune Skyline mtb -kiinnittimet, joilla kiekot pysyvät haarukoissa kiinni. Nuo on kyllä kevyet ja hienot (n. 20 g/pari), mutta ongelma on siinä, että työkalua pitää kantaa mukana, jos sattuu kisan aikana olemaan tarvetta ottaa kiekko irti fillarista.  :Vink:

----------


## wanderer

> Löytyykös muuten jostakin tietoa siitä, miten q-factor oikeasti vaikuttaa ajamiseen, vai onko kyse lähinnä ketjulinjaan liittyvästä asiasta?



Ketjulinja ja q-factor ovat eri asioita. 
Q-factorilla tarkoitetaan kammen ulkopinnan etäisyyttä keskiön keskeltä eli sitä, kuinka leveälle kintut joutuvat. Iso q-factor voi altistaa mm. polvivaivoille, kun jalkaa ei paineta suoraan alas vaan hieman viistoon. Samalla menee teoriassa myös voimaa hukkaan.
Mutta ei huolta, sinullahan on ne tosilyhyet polkimen akselit ja sehän kompensoi hieman tuota suurta q-factoria. Omat polvet tykkää erittäin paljon '07 xtr:n pienehköstä q-factorista, kun tuntuma on melkein kuin nakkikumipyörässä.

----------


## znood

Onko hopen jarrukahvat keveimmät mahdolliset vai saisiko niistä viilattua jollain vivuskoilla pois ?

btw. mikä noiden kampien pituus on ? näyttää jokseenkin lyhyiltä(toki voi vaan johtua mun silmistä  :Vink:  )

----------


## tomibert

> German A:n "normaalikeulat" ei taida ainakaan toistaiseksi olla mitenkään erityisen keveitä, eli jos haluaisi grammoja viilata, olis kateltava noita "takaiskarimalleja". Oheisessa kuvassa on kai se kevein malli, joka maksaa puolitoista tonnia.



Vanhan keksinnön uudelleenlämmittelyä tuo vain on.



Kauhistellaanpa nyt yhdessä, kun tuo German A "GA-force kilo no.1 - Carbonschaft" on hirvittävät 40g painavampi kuin tuo esikuvansa yli kymmenen vuoden takaa. HUI!  :Hymy: 

- Tomi

----------


## haedon

> Onko hopen jarrukahvat keveimmät mahdolliset vai saisiko niistä viilattua jollain vivuskoilla pois ?



Jarruiksi Formulan R1 carbon/ti! 240g per pää. Painoa lähtee pois 100g.

----------


## haedon

Aika kevyt on toi German A:n Xcite, mutta 120mm taitaa olla liikaa sun pyörään. Mitenköhän noiden toiminta? Varmaan häviää Manitou:lle siinä. 

Oliskohan pitänyt tilata omaan projektiin Xcite 150 millisenä, DT Swiss EXC:n sijaan. Painoa olisi lähtenyt vielä 200g. Tossa Xcitessä ei tosin ole niin hyvin säätöjä kuin EXC:ssä ja hintaakin noin 1500e.

O.T Jostain muuten muistelen lukeneeni että DT Swiss olisi ostanut German A:lta takaiskarien patentteja/patenttien käyttöoikeuksia aloittaessaan takaiskarien kehitystyötä. En nyt voi varmaksi sanoa. Korjatkaa, jos joku tietää paremmin.

Toi Xcite olikin säädettävä 75-120mm.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ketjulinja ja q-factor ovat eri asioita.



Toki.





> Iso q-factor voi altistaa mm. polvivaivoille, kun jalkaa ei paineta suoraan alas vaan hieman viistoon. Samalla menee teoriassa myös voimaa hukkaan.



Toi polvivaivahomma on hyvä huomio. Tarkoitin alkuperäisellä kysymykselläni lähinnä sitä, löytyykö mistään dataa siitä, kuinka paljon ihmisjalkojen tuottama maksimiteho pienenee, kun koipia viedään kauemmas toisistaan.

Ketjulinja meni kyllä jonkin verran aiempaa ikävämmäksi noilla uusilla kammilla.  :Irvistys:  Asensin kammet täsmälleen siten kuin ohjekirja neuvoi, eli että keskiön molemmille puolille tulee yksi avaruudetin. Periaatteessa ketjunpuoleisen prikan vois kai jättää pois, mutta silloin joutuisi lyhentämään kampien kuituakselia, mikä ei kuulosta erityisen houkuttelevalta idealta...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko hopen jarrukahvat keveimmät mahdolliset vai saisiko niistä viilattua jollain vivuskoilla pois ?
> 
> btw. mikä noiden kampien pituus on ? näyttää jokseenkin lyhyiltä(toki voi vaan johtua mun silmistä  )



Hopen kuitukahvoista tuskin on otettavissa montaa grammaa pois, mutta nuo haedonin mainitsemat Formulat saattaa olla ens talven juttu.  :Hymy: 

Kammet on 175-milliset.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Oliskohan pitänyt tilata omaan projektiin Xcite 150 millisenä, DT Swiss EXC:n sijaan. Painoa olisi lähtenyt vielä 200g. Tossa Xcitessä ei tosin ole niin hyvin säätöjä kuin EXC:ssä ja hintaakin noin 1500e.



En oo nähnyt yhtään German A:ta livenä, mutta se DT on ainakin törkeen hieno.  :Hymy: 

Ja joo, saa ainakin toistaiseks riittää 100 milliä maratonpyörään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> tomibert

Joo, onhan noita ollut jo aiemminkin. Teoriassa tuollainen "takaiskarikeula" vois olla hieno, jos ainoa huoltoa vaativa kohde tosiaankin olis se iskari. Ostaisi kaksi vaimenninta ja käyttäisi yhtä aina vuoden kerrallaan. Kun sitten tulisi huollon aika, ruuvaisi uuden iskarin paikalleen ja veisi toisen huoltoon.  :Hymy:  Käytännössä homma ei kuitenkaan taida olla ihan niin, että ainoa huoltoa vaativa kohde olis iskari.

Mutta kyllä se suurin ongelma noihin keuloihin liittyen on risukasaa muistuttava ulkonäkö.  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

> Tarkoitin alkuperäisellä kysymykselläni lähinnä sitä, löytyykö mistään dataa siitä, kuinka paljon ihmisjalkojen tuottama maksimiteho pienenee, kun koipia viedään kauemmas toisistaan.
> 
> Ketjulinja meni kyllä jonkin verran aiempaa ikävämmäksi noilla uusilla kammilla.



Dataa ei tähän hätään löydy, mutta joku näppärä biomekaniikan taitaja sen varmaan laskisi..anyone..?

Ketjulinjan leveneminen on kyllä sun setupille harmillinen juttu, kun muutenkin ajelet ketju ristissä aika paljon tuon maantiepakan takia. Kannattaa pitää ketjunkorjausvälineet mukana  :Nolous:

----------


## Mikko

Onko se varmaa, että kapeammalla olevat kammet ovat automaattisesti paremmat? Mä en usko siihen alkuunkaan vaan eri ihmisille sopii eri leveydet.

----------


## wanderer

> Onko se varmaa, että kapeammalla olevat kammet ovat automaattisesti paremmat? Mä en usko siihen alkuunkaan vaan eri ihmisille sopii eri leveydet.



Eiköhän se näin ole. Kokeilemalla selviää.
Pahoittelut offarista...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ketjulinjan leveneminen on kyllä sun setupille harmillinen juttu, kun muutenkin ajelet ketju ristissä aika paljon tuon maantiepakan takia. Kannattaa pitää ketjunkorjausvälineet mukana



Ketjunkorjausvälineet on aina mukana.  :Hymy:  Erityisen ristiin en oo ketjua kuitenkaan käyttänyt, sillä kun ketju on isoimmalla eturattaalla, takapakan kaksi suurinta ratasta ovat olleet käyttämättöminä. Mutta silti on ikävää, että ketjulinja meni kampivaihdoksen myötä aiempaa vinommaksi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko se varmaa, että kapeammalla olevat kammet ovat automaattisesti paremmat? Mä en usko siihen alkuunkaan vaan eri ihmisille sopii eri leveydet.



Jos arvata pitää, niin jaloilla pystyy varmaan tuottamaan suurimman poljintehon silloin, kun jalkojen nivelet ovat "mahdollisimman luonnollisessa" asennossa. Tää tilanne tuskin toteutuu, kun kantapäät ovat yhdessä, ja toisaalta myös jalkojen vieminen kauas toisistaan lienee kaikkea muuta kuin optimiasento.

Mutta tääkin oli vain arvailua. Luulisi, että tätä olisi joskus yritetty tutkia.

--> wanderer

Ei tää oo mitään offaria, sillä yksi tän kevennyshankkeen reunaehdoista on pitää laite kisakelpoisena. Jos kammet menee niin kauas toisistaan, että kisakelpoisuus kärsii, ollaan nimenomaan säikeen aihepiirin ytimessä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Akin projekti(ej)a on aina kiva seurata! Mies on sisäistänyt "kevyt on kaunista" käsitteen varsin mallikkaasti! Keep up the good work!

Nyt sit itte viilaamaan tuota (vielä omaa ajamatonta) Scalea kevyemmäksi... :Hymy:  (oikeesti jätän keventelyt väliin tuon maastopelin kohdalla. eiköhän se ole tarpeeksi kevyt sunnuntaicruisailuun mettässä missä kukaan sitä kuitenkaan näe)

----------


## china

> Onko se varmaa, että kapeammalla olevat kammet ovat automaattisesti paremmat? Mä en usko siihen alkuunkaan vaan eri ihmisille sopii eri leveydet.



Ei se kaventaminen varmaankaan loputtomasti hyödytä, mutta ainakin tuo nykyinen HTII tuntuu olevan useimmille liian leveän tuntuinen.

----------


## p bonk

> ... (oikeesti jätän keventelyt väliin tuon maastopelin kohdalla. eiköhän se ole tarpeeksi kevyt sunnuntaicruisailuun mettässä missä kukaan sitä kuitenkaan näe)



Uskotkohan sinä tuota oikein itsekään?

Eikun kilpailevaa projektia pystyyn.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> VesaP

Kiitokset! Kuinkas Claviculat on toimineet Pinarellossa?

--> p_bonk

Grammanviilaus ei välttämättä ole pyöräilyn alalajien rajat ylittävä sairaus. Oma maantiepyöräni, jolla tulee ajettua muutama lenkki vuodessa, on Vesan mittapuun mukaan kauhistuttava ankkuri, eikä sitä oo tarkoitus jatkossakaan kevennellä.  :Vink:

----------


## p bonk

No minä en noita pyöriä ole juuri kevennellyt eli tauti ei ole vielä tarttunut. Mutta toisten projekteja on kiva seurata. Nyt polttaa mieltä ajovalo eli lupiini.

----------


## Attitude

Tää grammanviilaus on jotenki vähän pliisun tuntunen harrastus? Vai onks täsä ny jotain mitä mä en ymmärrä. Meinaan, eihän tää vaadi mitään muuta kuin yhden illan aiheeseen perehtymisen netissä ja kas kummaa, olet saanut kerätyksi listan tarvittavista osista kootaksesi keveimmän mahdollisen pyörän (esim. täpärin). Sitten ei muuta kuin Visa vinkumaan ja tilauksia kauppiaille ja odottelemaan postia - filo kasaan ja kas, nyt mulla on sitte kevein mahdollinen 19,5" täysjoustopyörä - vau! Jotenki toi tuntuu vähän lyhytikäiseltä puuhastelulta... Ei taitais meikäläinen viihtyä ton harrasteen parissa viikkoa pidempään (riippuen tietysti toimitusten nopeudesta maailmalta...) :Vink:  Nooh, kaikki tavallaan - tää ei ollu sitten veetuilua, vaan ihan vaan arkisarkasmia :Hymy:  noin niinku joskus ittekki näihin filoihin markan tai euron upottaneena...

----------


## haedon

Ei se grammanviilaus taida tässä olla se harrastus ja itsetarkoitus. Se taitaa olla tämän pyöräilyharrastuksen sivutuote.

----------


## greenman

> Tää grammanviilaus on jotenki vähän pliisun tuntunen harrastus? Vai onks täsä ny jotain mitä mä en ymmärrä. Meinaan, eihän tää vaadi mitään muuta kuin yhden illan aiheeseen perehtymisen netissä ja kas kummaa, olet saanut kerätyksi listan tarvittavista osista kootaksesi keveimmän mahdollisen pyörän (esim. täpärin). Sitten ei muuta kuin Visa vinkumaan ja tilauksia kauppiaille ja odottelemaan postia - filo kasaan ja kas, nyt mulla on sitte kevein mahdollinen 19,5" täysjoustopyörä - vau! Jotenki toi tuntuu vähän lyhytikäiseltä puuhastelulta... Ei taitais meikäläinen viihtyä ton harrasteen parissa viikkoa pidempään (riippuen tietysti toimitusten nopeudesta maailmalta...) Nooh, kaikki tavallaan - tää ei ollu sitten veetuilua, vaan ihan vaan arkisarkasmia noin niinku joskus ittekki näihin filoihin markan tai euron upottaneena...



Kuten tästäkin ketjusta ilmenee, ei osia niin vaan yhdessä illassa valita. Paino, hinta, ulkonäkö, yhteensopivuus, saatavuus, kestävyys -komboa optimoidessä menee helposti ilta jos toinenkin.

----------


## izmo

> Kuten tästäkin ketjusta ilmenee, ei osia niin vaan yhdessä illassa valita. Paino, hinta, ulkonäkö, yhteensopivuus, saatavuus, kestävyys -komboa optimoidessä menee helposti ilta jos toinenkin.




ei taida olla viikon työ jos alkaa "tyhjältä pöydältä"  rungosta kokoon toimivaa ja kevyttä joustopyörää... voi olla että kokeillaan eri vaihtoehtoja ainaski kaksi viikkoo.

----------


## polkupyöräilijä

Ja sitten on näitä samuilosia jotka kehittävät koko ajan kepeämpää tavaraa joka päätyy kaverin pyörään ja speksauskierre on loputon. 
Mutta vähän lähempänä aihetta: varsin komean pyörän on Aki saanut kasattua.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jos hiukan kärjistetään, niin kyllähän Attituden arkisarkasmi osuu ihan kohdalleen: ei grammanviilaamiseen mitään ihmeellistä vaadita. Mutta kyllä haedon on ainakin omalta osaltani asian ytimessä. Eli lähtökohta on, että ensinnäkin ajetaan ihan pirusti.  :Hymy:  Ei tietenkään pyhäpyörällä eikä likikään niin paljon kuin izmo tai VesaP, mutta pirusti kuitenkin. Ja sitten, kun on syksyn ja talven pimeillä lenkeillä saanut ittensä jonkinlaiseen kuntoon, on mukava alkaa odotella maastopyöräilijän juhlapäiviä, eli kisoja. Ja juhliin lähdetään tietenkin "ykköset päällä", eli kisaan osallistutaan parhaalla mahdollisella laitteistolla. Eikä kyse ole edes siitä, että luulisin pääseväni kisoissa sitä kovempaa, mitä kevyempi pyörä on, vaan kyse on yksinkertaisesti siitä "kirjekuoren työntämisestä" (pushing the envelope).

Käytännössä kyse on siitä, että kun maastopyöräily on (joidenkin mielestä jopa liian) merkittävä osa meikäläisen elämää, niin samalla ykköskulkineen virittelystä on tullut mukava lisä tähän harrastukseen.

----------


## Jani T.

Torilla näytti olevan myynnissä Token9s 11-32 takapakka. Painoa vaivaiset 150grammaa. Kyllä taas mäki nousisi ihan erillailla :Vink: !

----------


## L.A.D.E

Kylläjuu alu pakka kestää paukutusta...pari lenkkiä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Torilla näytti olevan myynnissä Token9s 11-32 takapakka. Painoa vaivaiset 150grammaa. Kyllä taas mäki nousisi ihan erillailla!



Onneks mulla ei oo kilpailulisenssiä. Jos olis, tollanen kevytpakka pitäis tietenkin ehdottomasti hommata sm-kisaa varten, vaikka sen joutuiskin sitten samantien heittämään roskiin.  :Vink:

----------


## haedon

Mulla ainakin kesti REALin alupakka pitkään lenkkikäytössä. Tosin pienimmät rattaat oli terästä. Nykyisin lenkkivanteessa XTR eli titaaninen ja jonkun verran tullu kulumaa 900km ajolla. Onkohan jollakin kokemusta noitten täysalumiinisien kestosta?

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Etuvaihtajan Powercordz vaihdekaapelilla lähtisi muutama gramma.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Mika

Osaatko sanoa, meneekö Powercordz Shimanon kuoreen? Ja miksi vain etuvaihtaja?

Jotain Alligatorin vaijerinkuoriakin vois ehkä kokeilla. Nokoneita oon kokeillut, enkä saanut niitä toimimaan täysjoustopyörässä, jossa vaijeri on kuoressa koko matkan ohjaustangosta vaihtajalle asti.

----------


## VesaP

> --> VesaP
> 
> Kiitokset! Kuinkas Claviculat on toimineet Pinarellossa?



Hyvinhän nuo toimii, ei mitään valittamista. Pieni pala hiilaria lohkesi yhdestä kohtaa kun eturattaat sano poks silloin alkukesästä mutta hyvin on silti kestänyt sen jälkeenkin.

Mitenkähän tuommoset täyshiilarikammet toimii maastofilossa, kun eikös noissa väkisin kolise kammet kiviin ajan mittaan? Maantiefilon kampia harvemmin mihinkään hakataan. Jos vetää lipatkin niin poljin ottanee suurimmat forcet vastaan.

Nätithän noi Clavit olis mtb:henkin... Ja ilmeisen kevyet tosiaan.

Oma scale näytti eilen kun mittasin niin 10.2kg. Runkokoko M. Pyörään ei ole tehty MITÄÄN kevennysjuttuja. Satulaputkikin on täydenmittainen ainakin vielä. Pitäs päästä ajamaan sillä ensin...

Pakko myöntää näin maantiehemmona hieman posket punoittaen, toi oma Scale on aivan #¤&#&#& hyvän näköinen kapistus!! Jotenkin siinä on MUNAA kun on niin komeeta hiilaria koko runko ja levyjarrut kiiltelee jne... APUA, äkkiä lääkäriin kun alkaa mtb näyttää hyvältä.  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :Nolous:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitenkähän tuommoset täyshiilarikammet toimii maastofilossa, kun eikös noissa väkisin kolise kammet kiviin ajan mittaan?



Saa nähdä, miten kestävät. Iskuja tulee varmasti. Kirjoittelin asiasta yhden ulkomaalaisen kaverin kanssa, joka on omien sanojensa mukaan ajanut kammilla parisen vuotta xc:tä kilpaa, ja kiveniskuja on kuulemma tullu ihan huolella. Erityisen kiiltävät kammet eivät enää ole  :Hymy: , mutta mitään toiminnallisia ongelmia kiviin hakkaaminen ei ainakaan hänen mukaansa oo aiheuttanut. Eli kuitusäikeitä ei (välttämättä) ala repsottaa, vaikka iskuja tuliskin.

Ja jos jotakin isompaa vauriota tulee, niin sitten riennetään koputtelemaan Samun ovelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## järppä

> Eli lähtökohta on, että ensinnäkin ajetaan ihan pirusti.  Ei tietenkään pyhäpyörällä eikä likikään niin paljon kuin izmo tai VesaP, mutta pirusti kuitenkin. Ja sitten, kun on syksyn ja talven pimeillä lenkeillä saanut ittensä jonkinlaiseen kuntoon, ...



Eiköhän noi sun(kin) ajotunnit ihan "kohtalaiset" ole, joten pienimuotoinen panostaminen on ihan suotavaa ja helposti perusteltavissa ...kyseessä on kuitenkin elämäntapa   :Vink:  Hienoa kapistusta olet kyllä (taas) rakentelemassa!





> Pakko myöntää näin maantiehemmona hieman posket punoittaen, toi oma Scale on aivan #¤&#&#& hyvän näköinen kapistus!! Jotenkin siinä on MUNAA kun on niin komeeta hiilaria koko runko ja levyjarrut kiiltelee jne... APUA, äkkiä lääkäriin kun alkaa mtb näyttää hyvältä.



...ei oo häpeä tunnustaa, että tykkää muistakin kuin maantieprinsessasta, tai ehkäpä sun tapauksessa -prinssistä  :Leveä hymy:  Vaihtelu virkistää.

----------


## ePa

> Mitenkähän tuommoset täyshiilarikammet toimii maastofilossa, kun eikös noissa väkisin kolise kammet kiviin ajan mittaan? Maantiefilon kampia harvemmin mihinkään hakataan. Jos vetää lipatkin niin poljin ottanee suurimmat forcet vastaan.



Jokunen vuosi sitten itellä oli Storckin power armssit maasturissa ja ne rapsahti kirjaimellisesti poikki. Itse "onnettumuus" tapahtui siirtymällä, eli yhtäkkiä vaan rasahti ja tipahdin rungolle, kun petti alta. Vai olikohan silloin liikaa voimaa reisissä? Eivät olleet kisakäytössä, mutta muutamia kertoja saattoivat osua kiviin matkan varrella. Silloin ei ollut tietoa Samusta ja hiilaripajasta. Uudet samanlaiset tuli tilalle, mutta nyt jo poistuneet käytöstä. Uusissakin oli jotakin jälkiä säröistä, mutteivat ikinä ehtineet antaa periksi mulla.

[ot]Paljonkohan ne kammet painoi? Keveät ne ilmeisesti oli, koska muistelisin, että Suomen keveimmässä maasturissa (F-lehden järjestämä kisa) oli samanlaiset.[/ot]

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...kyseessä on kuitenkin elämäntapa



Joo, ja kai autottomalla poikamiehellä saa edes jotain iloja olla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> [ot]Paljonkohan ne kammet painoi? Keveät ne ilmeisesti oli, koska muistelisin, että Suomen keveimmässä maasturissa (F-lehden järjestämä kisa) oli samanlaiset.[/ot]



Oheisessa kuvassa on vuosimallia 2005 olevat kammet. Vanhemmat on hieman painavampia, mutta ero ei ole kuulemma suuri, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan...

----------


## ePa

> Oheisessa kuvassa on vuosimallia 2005 olevat kammet. Vanhemmat on hieman painavampia, mutta ero ei ole kuulemma suuri, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan...



Näyttävät tutuilta. Isoin ratas ei menny suoraan heittämällä paikalleen, kun kiinnityskohta otti kiinni kammen varteen. Joutui hiomaan rattaan kiinnitystä hieman, mutta sehän oli kevennystä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että oletko koskaan harkinnut Cannondalen Lefty -etuhaarukkaa? Tässä ainakin jotain tietoja noista. En kyllä itse osaa sanoa, onko nuo kevyimmät mallit sitten kuinka kilpailukykyisiä nykyisen etujousituksesi kanssa. Kevyimmäthän näyttivät olevan 1,24 ja 1,29 kiloa painavia.



Niin, ilman emäputkea...

Tein yhteen kisa-Cannariin tanko/stemmi/emäputki-combon kuidusta ja se oli kevein malli, n. 1,3kg ilman emäputkea. Ja Stemmi painaa myös Cannarissa enemmän kuin F99.

Lisäksi Lefty ei mahdu kruunuvälin kapeuden takia XL-koon Scottiin, mun Scaleen piti laittaa moinen.L-kokoon menee, eli sopii lapsille. Sobe-Cannondalen tiimimekaanikon kanssa oli puhetta pikku rojektista asian tiimoilla.

Akin combosta voisi tehdä karumman "umpipuu" mallin niin saisi ehkä jonkusen kymmenen grammaa pois, nyt kun über-paksun Signature tolppaputken toimivuus on todistettu. Nykyinen kansi kun joustaa rakenteen takia mutta jos tekisi karumman, sellaisen kun mun maatiepyörässä on, niin little less...

Ketjusta:

Mulla on ainakin kestänt Scalessa Campan C10 Ultra Narrow. Siihen viä KMC 10s pikaliitin. Lienee kevein KESTÄVÄ ketju?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Akin combosta voisi tehdä karumman "umpipuu" mallin niin saisi ehkä jonkusen kymmenen grammaa pois, nyt kun über-paksun Signature tolppaputken toimivuus on todistettu. Nykyinen kansi kun joustaa rakenteen takia mutta jos tekisi karumman, sellaisen kun mun maatiepyörässä on, niin little less...



Se olis sitten vissiin samanlainen kuin Mikaelin Cubessa... Kattelin tuota eilen Lamminpäässä ja hienoltahan se näytti. Palaillaan asiaan, kunhan tää kisakausi saadaan reilun parin viikon päästä pakettiin.





> Mulla on ainakin kestänt Scalessa Campan C10 Ultra Narrow. Siihen viä KMC 10s pikaliitin. Lienee kevein KESTÄVÄ ketju?



Tota tarttee kokeilla.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Palaan sitten Interbikestä vasta kuun vaihteessa....

----------


## izmo

ku ruuvaa pyörään eteen xtr levyjarrun xtr jarrulänkien tilalle ja vaihtaa kiekon
niin fillari lihoo 190g   :Irvistys:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ku ruuvaa pyörään eteen xtr levyjarrun xtr jarrulänkien tilalle ja vaihtaa kiekon niin fillari lihoo 190g



Niinhän se menee, ettei levyjarruista saane ikinä niin kevyitä kuin vannejarruista. Mutta ehkä sunkin kulkineen kisakelpoisuus koheni lisämassan ansiosta.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=7629

entäs tommoset kammet? jos sais laihdutettua vähän vai onko xtr varma valinta xt tilalle?

----------


## simojoki

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=7629
> 
> entäs tommoset kammet? jos sais laihdutettua vähän vai onko xtr varma valinta xt tilalle?



äks-tee-ärrähän on jopa halavempi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> entäs tommoset kammet? jos sais laihdutettua vähän vai onko xtr varma valinta xt tilalle?



En osaa sanoa mitään noista FSA:n kammista... En edes sitä, uskaltaako FSA:n ilmoittamiin massoihin luottaa. Todennäköisesti on kuitenkin niin, että XTR on sekä kevyempi että halvempi kuin tuo FSA:n kuitukampi, joka on kyllä sinällään varmaan oikein hieno.

----------


## J

Tän kuun "What Mountain Bikessä" oli noista kammista juttua ja testin poikasta. Ainakin noi FSA:t ja XTR:t oli siinä. XTR:t taisi voittaa  hinta-laatusuhteessa, mutta ei noita muistaakseni haukuttu noita toisiakaan. En kyllä muista tarkemmin, mitä siinä sanottiin  :Hymy: .

----------


## izmo

> En osaa sanoa mitään noista FSA:n kammista... En edes sitä, uskaltaako FSA:n ilmoittamiin massoihin luottaa. Todennäköisesti on kuitenkin niin, että XTR on sekä kevyempi että halvempi kuin tuo FSA:n kuitukampi, joka on kyllä sinällään varmaan oikein hieno.




ulkonäkö nätimpi tossa kuitukammessa kun toi xtr on semmosta alumiini bulkkitavaraa... :Hymy: 

(xtr on kyllä varma vaihtoehto, ei pitäis tulla yllätyksiä)

----------


## izmo

non niin tehtiin tässä pieniä viilauksia että saatiin toi 190g takaisin ja päästiin tasalukuun...
mitäs jos alkais kokoon 29" titaanirunkosta(1724g) maasturia niin ei siinäkään taida ihan helpolla päästä alle kymmenen kilon kun keula ja kiekot on tuppaavat oleen painavammat ku 26" kokosessa maasturissa?

----------


## TURISTI

DT:llä ois ne hiilikuituiset kiekot, painoa tais olla setillä jotian 1,3Kg luokkaa. hintaa noin pari tuhatta euroa. Oliko budjetti mikä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> mitäs jos alkais kokoon 29" titaanirunkosta(1724g) maasturia niin ei siinäkään taida ihan helpolla päästä alle kymmenen kilon?



Mikä peräpää siihen tulisi, jämäkkä titaaniputki vai letkeä ilmajousi?

----------


## izmo

> Mikä peräpää siihen tulisi, jämäkkä titaaniputki vai letkeä ilmajousi?



jäykkäperänen....
http://www.vannicholas.com/WbmBikeHo...wIEB1tOA%3d%3d

ja butjetti ei sais mennä yli neljän että täytyy miettiä noita kahden tonnin kiekkoja...?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> jäykkäperänen....



Onhan toi kieltämättä komee, mutta...

...mitäs jos tehdään sulle sillä neljällätonnilla 9-kiloinen Scale. Sitten pidetään huoli siitä, että talvella tulee keleistä riippumatta ajettua ihan pirusti ja kovempaa kuin ikinä. Ja kun kauden 2009 ensimmäinen marttakisa koittaa, izmo katoaa horisonttiin kuin Eepo konsanaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ihan vakavasti puhuen, sulla on niin hyvä ajotekniikka, että pystyisit taklaamaan kaikki kisat Tahkosta Kuusankoskeen tuollaisella kevyeksi rakennetulla 26-tuumaisella jäykkäperällä. Sillä olis hieno kiipeillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

kyllä se taitaa niin olla että jos neljätonnia laittaa 29" fillariin niin saa kymppikilosen ja 26" neljätonnia fillariin ollaan 9kg lähellä...?
 joo muistan tammikuun kolmastoista ku painettiin polkua pitkin Aapiskukolla +1 lämpöasteen kelissä ja vettä satoi kaatamalla :Irvistys:   (ei kai tämmöstä lisää :Hymy: ?)

(mietitään vaihtoehtoja vielä... mitään ei oo vielä tilattu)

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> kyllä se taitaa niin olla että jos neljätonnia laittaa 29" fillariin niin saa kymppikilosen ja 26" neljätonnia fillariin ollaan 9kg lähellä...?



Lähelläpä hyvinkin...

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/...12#ausstattung

XTR-kammet tuohon, pyydät Samua leipomaan satula-tolppa-kombon ja lahjoitat vaikka loput mulle, jos noin paljon on ylimääräistä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> joo muistan tammikuun kolmastoista ku painettiin polkua pitkin Aapiskukolla +1 lämpöasteen kelissä ja vettä satoi kaatamalla  (ei kai tämmöstä lisää?)



Saattaa olla, että joutuu muutaman asennelenkin tekemään.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Lähelläpä hyvinkin...
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/...12#ausstattung
> 
> XTR-kammet tuohon, pyydät Samua leipomaan satula-tolppa-kombon ja lahjoitat vaikka loput mulle, jos noin paljon on ylimääräistä...




ja eteen riittäis 160mm levy ja takapakkakin vois olla 12-27

----------


## Attitude

> Lähelläpä hyvinkin...
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/...12#ausstattung
> 
> XTR-kammet tuohon, pyydät Samua leipomaan satula-tolppa-kombon ja lahjoitat vaikka loput mulle, jos noin paljon on ylimääräistä...



jep jep, ja jos toi kampe on L kokoisena noilla kamoilla 9.05 kg niin mulle saa lähettää yhden. Eipä silti, hinta laatu suhde näyttää olevan todella kohdillaan jopa noissa vielä hipommissakin peleissä. Toihan alkaa vaikuttaa siltä et noitakin vois jopa kokeilla...

----------


## Gekko

> jep jep, ja jos toi kampe on L kokoisena noilla kamoilla 9.05 kg niin mulle sää lähettää yhden. Eipä silti, hinta laatu suhde näyttää olevan todella kohdillaan jopa noissa vielä hipommissakin peleissä. Toihan alkaa vaikuttaa siltä et noitakin vois jopa kokeilla...



Mä voisin sanoa, että aika hyvin Canyonin painot pitävät paikkansa. Keväällä ostin Canyonin maantiepyörän ja yllätyin kun pyörä oli vajaa 100g kevyempi kuin ilmoitettu paino. Ja runkokoko oli sentään 56cm. Aattelin ennen tilausta, että varmaan ovat ilmoittaneet painon S-koon rungolla tai sitten paino on hatusta...

----------


## mth

Heps, nyt menee hieman OT:n puolelle  :Nolous:  Kaiken aikaa sir Aki:n jopoon tulee uutta, toinen toistaan hienompaa ja ennen kaikkea kevyempää palikkaa. Niinhän sen pitää olla näissä rojekteissa.

Mieleeni herää kysymys - mikä on "ylijäämä" (=joskaan ei ihan standardi-kuluttaja) komponenttien hautausmaa? Menevätkö ne suoraan AFH:n alle ajoon? Kilomeetrejähän kertyy kumminkin sen verran, että palikoille lienee käyttöä?
Ei kait niihinkään ihan loputtomasti uppoa satuloita+tolppia, stemmejä etc?!

Torilla noita ei ole ymmärtääkseni ole näkynyt?  :Hymy: 

t.jälkimarkkinat huutelevat =:-D

ps.upean pelkistetty, tyylikäs ja nopea peli on ja vielä parempi on tulossa!

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> mth

Olipa jäänyt vallan huomaamatta tuo viestisi. Mutta joo, osa kalikoista menee lenkkipyörään, eli AFH:hon, mutta osa jää varastoon. Oon yrittänyt rakennella tuota kisapyörää sillä idealla, että jokaiselle osalle olis lähes vastaava varaosa hyllyssä ihan vaan kevytosien tavallista suuremman räjähdysvaaran varalta. Aika hyvin noita varaosia alkaa jo olla, mutta varastoon kertyneiden todellisten ylijäämäosien määrä on kuitenkin toistaiseksi todella pieni.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Löytyykös täältä ketään, jolla olis hieman pidempiaikaista käyttökokemusta Tunen maastonavoista? Lähinnä Prince ja Princess, jotka ovat kevennetyt versiot Kingistä ja Kongista, kiinnostavat. Onko joku täkäläinen ajellut pitkään King/Kong-kiekoilla?

----------


## haedon

Jostain foorumilta luin ettei tuo Princess olisikaan niin kevyt kuin luvattu. Olisi jopa painavampi kuin king. Mulla alkoi ainakin sen takia ajatukset siirtymään Extraliten levynapoihin, jotka painaa 98g+198g ja hinta halvempi.

Jäi muuten se DT:n EXC keula saamatta, kun väsyin odotteluun. Piti olla varastossa ja kuukauteen kuulunu mitään bikediscountista. Peruin tilauksen ja tilasin sitten muita kevennysosia, mutta vaihdan samalla takaiskarin Foxin DHX Air 5.0:aan, joten paino kevenee loppupeleissä vain 50g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, en oo itekään vielä noita Tunen napoja tilaamassa. Prinssissä on ollu ongelmia... Vapaaratas pitää voimalla poljettaessa kuulemma hirvittävää narinaa, tosin Tunen mukaan tää ongelma on jo selvitetty. Mutta mistäs sitä tietää, onko jonkin nettikaupan hyllyssä olevan navat näitä narisevia versioita.  :Hymy:  Lisäksi Prinssi on jostain syystä (jota en kunnolla ymmärtänyt) sellainen, ettei sitä saa itse huollettua ilman jotakin erityisesti tälle navalle rakennettua erikoistyökalua... Toki nää on vain huhupuheita, ja ehkä perättömiäkin, mutta silti pitänee vielä kuunnella lisää käyttäjien kommentteja, ennen kuin uskaltaa lähteä ostoksille...

----------


## px

> Jarruiksi Formulan R1 carbon/ti! 240g per pää. Painoa lähtee pois 100g.



Onko näistä kuulunut mitään sitten julkistamisen, ei tunnu löytyvän oikein mistään hyllystä vielä..?

http://www.formula-brake.it/system/u...ss_release.pdf

http://media.cube.eu/bikes/details/d..._black_d-4.jpg olisi vielä pirun nätti versio, mutta liekö saa muutoin kuin kuution ostamalla..

Edit: Bike-Components listaa tämän jo sivuillaan, toimitusaika kuitenkin on 20*+* päivää http://bike-components.de/catalog/Fo...benbremse+2009

----------


## haedon

Eipä ole vielä näkynyt ainakaan tota kevyempää versiota. Pistäsin nimittäin heti tilaukseen. Normiversion 270g ei ole paljoa Hopen mono mini pro:n 290g:aa kevyempi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Noi Formulat on kieltämättä hienot, mutta saa nähdä, mikä tulee todellinen massa lopulta olemaan. Jos ilmoitettu 270 g on vaikkapa 5 g pienempi kuin todellinen lukema, ja sitten vielä tarvitaan se noin 10-grammainen adapteri takajarrulle + pultit päälle, niin ollaan jo samoissa lukemissa kuin Hope...

Toivottavasti nää kuitenkin on selkeesti kepeemmät kuin Hopet, niin pääsee taas säätämään.  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

> ...ilmoitettu 270 g on...



Mun tuunattu Hope mini on jo ton painonen :Vink: . Mun kuvista löytyy, evoII.

----------


## izmo

http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?type=rungot&id=32

tommonen ois halpa aihio alkaa kasaan jäykkäperästä maastopyörää...?  
aattelin eka kevyt 29" maasturia mutta nyt pää sekaisin....

----------


## px

Oma projekti on tällä hetkellä iteroitunut vaiheeseen:
http://up.k10x.net/oiknuaopsbogg/epi...ks_081003.html

Kuva osoitteessa http://kurimus.org/~px/s/s1m.jpg

Tulossa ovat vielä Dura-acen takapakka, Alligatorin 160mm ja 140mm levyt, Recordin etuvaihtaja sekä Usen Spin Stix Ti -pikalinkut. Noilla tipahtanee noin 250g pois, sitten kun kusti jaksaa polkea tavarat tänne asti..

Jarrut menevät vaihtoon sitten joskus kun on varaa R1:iin tai Mini Pro:ihin. Takavaihtajan kanssa sama juttu, X.0:n tuoma grammasäästö ei ole ihan sitä tehokkainta. Renkaita en mieluusti vaihda, saa toki ehdottaa muitakin vaihtoehtoja - Rocket Ronit voisivat kyllä kiinnostaa  :Sarkastinen: . Satulatolpasta voisi sahailla pikku pätkän pois ja titaanipultteja sinne sun tänne voisi harkita, niillä nyt ei toki paljoa lähde. Mutta, tulisiko kenelläkään mieleen jotain muuta olennaista, helppoa tai vaikeampaa kevennyskohdetta?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> tommonen ois halpa aihio alkaa kasaan jäykkäperästä maastopyörää...?  
> aattelin eka kevyt 29" maasturia mutta nyt pää sekaisin....



Toi olis hyvä vaihtoehto Scalelle!

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Hieno on tuo sun fillarisi. Erityisellä mielenkiinnolla oottelen sitä, kuinka hyvin saat Recordin etuvaihtajan toimimaan kolmella eturattaalla, jotka sulla kai fillarissasi on... Tarttis itekin viritellä talven aikana joko Record tai D-A. Dura-Acen pitäis toimia 22-32-44-rattailla, mutta hiukan joutuu kuulemma dremelöimään.  :Hymy: 

Tuossa sun osalistassasi taitaa keulan massa olla hiukan alakanttiin, jos tuo on 100-millinen malli. Mun TPC-versio samasta keulasta on 1322 g, ja ostin TPC:n nimenomaan siksi, että sen pitäisi olla hiukan kepeempi kuin Absolute.

Satulasta ja tolpasta saisit yllättävän paljon viilattua. Ax-Lightnessin, New Ultimaten tai Schmolken tolpalla ja vaikkapa Samun satulalla saat tolpan ja penkin yhteismassan lähelle 200 grammaa, eli 150 g irtoaisi. En tosin oo varma, kuinka helposti noita 30.9-millisiä tolppia löytyy...

----------


## Subzero

> Tulossa ovat vielä...



Muista sitten, että paluu tältä tieltä ei ole enää mahdollista  :Vink: 
Siisti epicci!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Muista sitten, että paluu tältä tieltä ei ole enää mahdollista



Jarkko puhuu asiaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## hakkis

->px

Linkuthan tuossa on järkyttävät ankkurit :Kieli pitkällä:  Niistä saa useita kymmeniä grammoja pois, menettämättä mitään(muuta kuin rahaa).

ot/Ostamasi stemmi on 26mm tangolle. Eli jos haluat käyttää sitä maastotangossa kannattaa katsoa tarkasti miten se istuu siihen. Noissa tangoissa on kuitenkin niin paljon toleranssia että voi istua tai sitten ei. Sinne voi tehdä myös shimmit laittamalla vaikka juomatölkistä leikatut palat sinne väliin. En muistanut tuota hommaa päivällä. Voidaan myös purkaa kauppa, ota yhteyttä jos haluat./ot

----------


## px

> ->px
> 
> Linkuthan tuossa on järkyttävät ankkurit Niistä saa useita kymmeniä grammoja pois, menettämättä mitään(muuta kuin rahaa).
> 
> ot/Ostamasi stemmi on 26mm tangolle. Eli jos haluat käyttää sitä maastotangossa kannattaa katsoa tarkasti miten se istuu siihen. Noissa tangoissa on kuitenkin niin paljon toleranssia että voi istua tai sitten ei. Sinne voi tehdä myös shimmit laittamalla vaikka juomatölkistä leikatut palat sinne väliin. En muistanut tuota hommaa päivällä. Voidaan myös purkaa kauppa, ota yhteyttä jos haluat./ot



Uudet linkut on tilattu jo kuukausi sitten, mutta kestää kestää kun ei heti hyllystä löytynyt  :Hymy:  Ja tiesin kyllä, että tuo stemmi on 26mm, ei siitä ilmeisesti muuta kokoa olekaan (?) ja tarkistin että sama stemmi löytyy monelta muultakin grammanviilaajalta ajokistaan. Hyvin se tuntui istuvan paikalleen, iskin sen tottakai kiinni heti kun kotiin pääsin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## px

> --> px
> 
> Hieno on tuo sun fillarisi. Erityisellä mielenkiinnolla oottelen sitä, kuinka hyvin saat Recordin etuvaihtajan toimimaan kolmella eturattaalla, jotka sulla kai fillarissasi on... Tarttis itekin viritellä talven aikana joko Record tai D-A. Dura-Acen pitäis toimia 22-32-44-rattailla, mutta hiukan joutuu kuulemma dremelöimään. 
> 
> Tuossa sun osalistassasi taitaa keulan massa olla hiukan alakanttiin, jos tuo on 100-millinen malli. Mun TPC-versio samasta keulasta on 1322 g, ja ostin TPC:n nimenomaan siksi, että sen pitäisi olla hiukan kepeempi kuin Absolute.
> 
> Satulasta ja tolpasta saisit yllättävän paljon viilattua. Ax-Lightnessin, New Ultimaten tai Schmolken tolpalla ja vaikkapa Samun satulalla saat tolpan ja penkin yhteismassan lähelle 200 grammaa, eli 150 g irtoaisi. En tosin oo varma, kuinka helposti noita 30.9-millisiä tolppia löytyy...



Jep, kolme eturatasta, 22-32-44 kiinni. Onhan tuossa tälläkin hetkellä 2-lehtisen maantie-etuvaihtaja, joka toimii jo sellaisenaankin 
jotakuinkin tarpeeksi hyvin. Katsellaan lisää kun Record saapuu taloon  :Hymy: 

Heitin tuohon osalistaan punnitsemattomille osille jotain arviopainoa, voi siis hyvinkin pitää paikkansa että keula painaa jokusen gramman enemmän. Joskus pimeänä tylsänä talvi-iltana voi sitten pyörästä kaikki osat, punnailla niitä ja tuskailla kun ei enää osaakaan kasata kaikkea takaisin  :Leveä hymy: 

Schmolken osissa on pieni opiskelijabudjetin kanssa yhteensopimaton juttu, hinta. AX:n ja muiden valmistajien osien hintoja en ole vielä katsellut, voisi vielä yrittää vähän jarrutella, että jää rahaa pariin myslipatukkaan ja ehkä jopa banaaniinkin :>

----------


## hakkis

> Ja tiesin kyllä, että tuo stemmi on 26mm, ei siitä ilmeisesti muuta kokoa olekaan (?) ja tarkistin että sama stemmi löytyy monelta muultakin grammanviilaajalta ajokistaan. Hyvin se tuntui istuvan paikalleen, iskin sen tottakai kiinni heti kun kotiin pääsin



Toi 26mm on yleensä maantietangoissa halkaisija stemmin kohdalla. Maasturien tangot on lähes aina halkaisijaltaan 25,4mm. Tosin oon kuullut vähän juttua kulmilla, että toi on vähän joustava käsite. Itse olen myös käyttänyt tuota sekä maantiepyörässä, että maastofillarissa, eikä kummassakaan ollut istuvuuden kannalta mitään ongelmaa.

----------


## haedon

Törmäsin aiemmin sellaiseen osavalmistajaan kuin Funn ja niillä näytti olevan mielenkiintoiset levyjarrut. Hiilikuituisen F1:en ilmoitettu paino 260g ja F2: 270g. Jotain testejäkin löytyi ja hinta näytti olevan tosi halpa. Löytyyköhän keneltäkään Suomesta sellaisia? CRC ainakin myy.

Mulle tulee ensi viikolla satula-tolppayhdistelmäksi Becker carbon mtb ja XXlight sp27. Painoa lähtee noin 200g. Tolppaan tehdään vahvikkeet pyörän mukaan pannan kohdalle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mulle tulee ensi viikolla satula-tolppayhdistelmäksi Becker carbon mtb ja XXlight sp27. Painoa lähtee noin 200g. Tolppaan tehdään vahvikkeet pyörän mukaan pannan kohdalle.



Laitahan kuvia näytille, kun saat nuo kalikat.

----------


## kauris

> -------
> Tulossa ovat vielä Dura-acen takapakka, Alligatorin 160mm ja 140mm levyt, Recordin etuvaihtaja sekä Usen Spin Stix Ti -pikalinkut. Noilla tipahtanee noin 250g pois, sitten kun kusti jaksaa polkea tavarat tänne asti..
> -------
> 
> Mutta, tulisiko kenelläkään mieleen jotain muuta olennaista, helppoa tai vaikeampaa kevennyskohdetta?




Niin, tunen "pikalinkut" olisivat maasturiin 24 g pari

----------


## oksman

Tommoset Tunen pikalinkut pistäs hommata. Mistä noita saa? Ja paljon maksaa?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Noi Tunen kiekkojen kiristimet on kyllä hienot ja kevyet, ja lisäksi ne pitänee kiekot paikallaan vähintään yhtä luotettavasti kuin jo vuosia käyttämäni Usen Spin Stixit, mutta...

... piirun verran se kuuluisa kisakelpoisuus noilla kuitenkin mielestäni kärsii. Kisan aikainen renkaanvaihto menee sähläämiseksi, kun ensin pitää kaivaa avain jostakin, ja sitten tarttis vielä olla tarkkana, ettei muljaa noita "muttereita" pilalle hirveellä kiireellä häslätessä.  :Vink:  Siksi en ainakaan toistaiseksi ole itse tuolle tielle lähdössä.

Ainakin starbike noita myy, ja hinta oli kai vajaan satasen.

----------


## px

Bike-discount myy näemmä hintaan 85,90€:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m5/...-zubehoer.html

Itse en kuitenkaan ajatellut lähteä tuolle tielle, juurikin samoista syistä kuin Aki. Spin stixit taas ovat tulossa jossain vaiheessa tänne, laitoin ne CRC:stä  tilaukseen kuukausi sitten. 10.10. pitäisi viimeinkin tulla varastoon..
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=28607

----------


## oksman

Jep, kisamielessä ne on vähän huonot... Mutta jotkut kevyemmät pikalinkut pitäisi ostaa. Omat XTR:t painaa 120grammaa, eli noissa olisi keventämisen varaa :Vink:

----------


## Attitude

> Jep, kisamielessä ne on vähän huonot... Mutta jotkut kevyemmät pikalinkut pitäisi ostaa. Omat XTR:t painaa 120grammaa, eli noissa olisi keventämisen varaa



No mulla on ainaki toiminu ihan ok Tunen AC 16+17 (painavat 51 gr pari) Näyttävät kustantavan Bike24:ssä 86,90 €, ja jos kiinnostavat niin mulla olis yhet ylimääräiset joista voisin luopua "asevelihintaan" :Vink: 

Check; http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...20a2cd85339f6f

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jep, kisamielessä ne on vähän huonot... Mutta jotkut kevyemmät pikalinkut pitäisi ostaa. Omat XTR:t painaa 120grammaa, eli noissa olisi keventämisen varaa



Voihan sen toki ajatella niinkin, ettei marttakisassa oo niin kiirus tuon renkaanvaihdon kanssa, koska kisa on kuitenkin jo rengasrikon seurauksena sijoituksen osalta menetetty. Mutta jos vaikkapa ajelee Tahkolla enemmän kuin yhden kierroksen, niin sitten saattaa olla tarvetta vaihtaa rengas mahdollisimman nopeasti. Eli tarttee olla omat pikalinkkunsa maratonkisoihin ja Tahkolle.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jottei täällä palstalla tule leviteltyä sellaista harhaluuloa, että keventely olisi jotenkin tavoiteltavaa toimintaa, niin pitää muistuttaa, että XT (tai XTR) taitaa kisatouhuissakin olla se järkevän jätkän valinta komponentista riippumatta. Sitten, kun lähdetään noista palikoista kohti keveämpiä osia, ollaan jo alueella, jossa ei ole järkeä, ja josta ei ole paluuta.  :Vink:

----------


## Scottman

> että jää rahaa pariin myslipatukkaan ja ehkä jopa banaaniinkin :>



Luulis että banskut on kilohinnaltaan halvempia... :Leveä hymy:  No, joka tapauksessa Alpenin myslipatukoista, ja Reilun Kaupan banaaneista taitaa olla turha haaveilla, menee yli budjetin. :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

En ostaisi enää noita Tuneja kevennysmielessä. Mulla on kumpaakin mtb ja road versiota. Ovat hyviä kyllä, mutta nyt on vastaavat, selkeästi kevyemmät tulossa. 

Carbon sports valmistuttaa niitä yksinoikeudella sveitsissä  ja niissä on normaali vipu, paino kuitenkin vain reilun 30g. Jaa hinta? Jos täytyy kysyä, ei ole varaa...

Mulle tulee ainakin yhet. Ei noita viitti paljon Lighweight:jä huonompiin keikkoihin laittaa...

----------


## JackOja

> Oma projekti on tällä hetkellä iteroitunut vaiheeseen:
> http://up.k10x.net/oiknuaopsbogg/epi...ks_081003.html
> "Tubes: Continental MTB 26 Light 250"
> 
> ...tulisiko kenelläkään mieleen jotain muuta olennaista, helppoa tai vaikeampaa kevennyskohdetta?



Nuo sisäkumithan painaa ihan tolkuttomasti  :No huh!: 
Mites olis Schwalben XX-light? Painoksi luvataan 95g, mutta kyllä ne yleensä on olleet sellaiset 98-100g. Melkoinen kevennys halvalla ja helpolla... ja kestääkin paremmin kuin nuo Contit  :Vink:  

Suositellaan mukamas 1,5-2,1" renkaille, mutta meidän tiimissä niitä ollaan käytetty ongelmitta 2,25 Nobby Niceissä ja 2,3 SpeegKingeissä...

Lisäksi törmäsin maailmanlaajuisessa verkossa tälläisiin pikalinkkuihin... liekö sitten mistään kotoisin?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mites olis Schwalben XX-light?



Voin vahvistaa, että nuo Schwalbet XX-lightit on oikein hyvät ja kestävät sisäkumit. Venyivät ongelmitta myös NBX 2.3"  mittoihin. Paikkaaminen voi olla vähän vaikeaa, sillä kumi alkaa vuotaa pelkästään siitä, että menee karhentamaan muottivahat paikan kohdalta pois hiekkapaperilla.  Toiseksi huonosti venyvä paikka tekee aika poimun sisäkumiin, mutta kukapa sitä sisäkumeja muutenkaan paikkailee.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Toiseksi huonosti venyvä paikka tekee aika poimun sisäkumiin, mutta kukapa sitä sisäkumeja muutenkaan paikkailee.



Ite en oo ikinä kokeillut Schwalben sisäkumeja, mutta Contin Supersonicit (n. 90 g) on ollu käytössä jo vuosia. Eikä noiden paikkaamisessa ole ollu mitään ongelmia. Käytän noita sisärenkaita sekä lenkki- että kisapyörässä, ja lenkkipyörän toisessa sisärenkaassa taitaa olla jo vähintään viisi paikkaa.  :Hymy:  Paikattu sisärengas on ihan yhtä hyvä kuin uusi, eikä paikka käytännössä edes paina mitään. Ainakin Tiptop-merkkiset paikat toimii hyvin.

Ja vaikka Contin Supersonicit on noin kevyet, niin kyllä niitä sopii huoletta karhentaa paikan kohdalta. Mulla noi sisärenkaat on ollu käytössä ainakin Raceking 2.2" ja Racing Ralph 2.25" -renkuloiden kanssa, eikä mitään käytännön ongelmia ole ilmenny. Ja kaverin kokemusten perusteella tuo Contin kevytsisäkumi toimii hyvin myös 2.4 tuumaa leveän Ralphin kera.

----------


## Juha Jokila

xx-lightin karhennus aiheutti renkaan hitaan tyhjentymisen noin 3-4 päivässä. Vesialtaassa katsoen paikan ympäriltä tihkui todella hitaasti pieniä ilmakuplia. Kannattaa ainakin karhentaa vain siltä osalta, joka varmasti jää paikan alle.  Toisaalta nykyisin ajelen Michlinin lateksikumeilla ja niitä saa pumpata joka päivä.

----------


## greenman

Panaracer Greenlitet (polyuretaania vai mitähän ne oli) on kanssa kevyet, 91g. Paikkaaminenkaan ei ole ongelma, kun ei normipaikat kiinnity. Pikapaikka kiinnittyy, mutta ei ainakaan mun taidolla paikannut kumia kunnolla.

Isotpojat väittä, että ajossa huomaa eron butyyleihin. Muka selvästi pienempi vierintävastus  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## px



----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Hyvältähän tuo näyttää. Saitko Recordin toimimaan yhtä hyvin kuin viimeisen päälle säädetty maastoetuvaihtaja?

----------


## Concorde

Jos tuo fillari olis V-jarruilla, niin KCNC tarjoaa aika hilpeän keveitä kilkkeitä:

Jarrulänget 58g / pää (ilmeisesti ilman paloja) ja Jarrukaffat 46g / pari(!)

En tiiä onko nuo hyvejä...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## haedon

Mä sain nyt viimein noita kevennyspalikoita eli Beckerin satula (Tune concorde mtb) ja XXLight sp27 tolppa. Painoraja tolpalla on 85kg ja siihen tehdään tolpan pituuden mukaan vahvike pannan kohdalle sisäpuolella. Sitä ei siis voi oikein käyttää muiden pyörien kanssa ellei satu kohdalle toi vahvike. Notkuu hieman SDG:n superjäykkään satula/tolppa -yhdistelmään verrattuna. Muuten tosi mukava satula hiilikuituiseksi, koska rakenne joustaa hieman ja tukee myös hyvin nousuissa. Ainakin mun ahterille parempi kuin SDG:n i-fly. Yritin tarkoituksella ajella monttuihin voimalla että näin kestääkö tolppa. Ei näyttänyt olevan ongelmia. Kuvia ei ole vielä, kun on niin pimiä.

----------


## px

> Saitko Recordin toimimaan yhtä hyvin kuin viimeisen päälle säädetty maastoetuvaihtaja?



Nyt noin 150 testikilsan perusteella toimii jo lähes yhtä hyvin. Toisinaan hieman kranttu pudottamaan keskirattaalta pienelle, mutta toiminta on ihan eri luokkaa kuin entisellä Rival-viritelmällä - jolla silläkin pystyi jo ajamaan ihan hyvin. En usko että tarvii palata enää maastovaihtajien puolelle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Muuten tosi mukava satula hiilikuituiseksi, koska rakenne joustaa hieman ja tukee myös hyvin nousuissa. Ainakin mun ahterille parempi kuin SDG:n i-fly.



Itsekin ajoin tuolla Beckerin penkillä kauden 2007. Nyt se on kirjahyllyssä varapenkkinä odottelemassa Signaturen räjähtämistä, joka on kuitenkin kuluneen kesän aikana osoittautunut kovin epätodennäköiseksi.  :Hymy:  Oiva satula on tuo Becker mtb.

----------


## haedon

Pistin Kaiserilta myös tilaukseen uudet kiekot, toivottavasti ehtii lähettää ennen kuin jää lomalle. Saas nähdä miten Extraliten navat kestää, kun ainakin ekoissa sarjoissa oli laatuongelmia. Jänskä homma muuten että Extralite käyttää omissa tehdaskiekoissaan PillarTi pinnoja, mutta Kaiserin mielestä ne soveltuu vain maantiepyöriin. Niimpä tilasin omani CX-Ray -pinnoilla. 

Nyt voisi sitten kokeilla Tubeless -renkaita, kun on sellaiset kiekot tulossa. Millaiset on NoTubes:in Ravenit? Kuvio sama kuin Crow:ssa ja olisi 2.2" kokoisenakin kevyet eli noin 500g. Ei taida vain saada vielä mistään. Täytyy aluksi pistää tilaukseen vaikka Rocket Ronit 2.25". Niillä oli painoa 580g.

----------


## TURISTI

Jaahas, jaahas, noita Spin Stixejä on siis ihan käytössäkin?

Olen monta kertaa meinannut tilata CRC:stä Spin Stixit,mutta en ole uskaltanut vielä, koska olen vähän ollut epäileväinen systeemiä kohtaan. 

Mutta uskallatteko suositella (titaanisia) Spin Stixejä? Onko ne yhtä kätevät ja nopeat kuin normipikalinkut?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> haedon

Mullakin saattaa olla Prince/Princess-hanke käynnissä, mutta tuon kanssa mennee vielä aikaa...  :Hymy: 





> Mutta uskallatteko suositella (titaanisia) Spin Stixejä? Onko ne yhtä kätevät ja nopeat kuin normipikalinkut?



Uskallan suositella. Oon käyttänyt niitä ongelmitta muistaakseni vuodesta 2002 lähtien. MUTTA: ne ei oo yhtä kätevät ja nopeat kuin normipikalinkut. Mun mielestä ne on riittävän kätevät ja riittävän nopeat, mutta eivät ne toiminnallisesti kuitenkaan oo yhtä fiksut kuin "oikeat" pikalinkut.

Joku saattaa olla myös sitä mieltä, ettei tuollaisilla kiertämällä kiristettävillä titaanilinkuilla saa kiekkoja riittävän tiukasti paikoilleen, minkä vuoksi kiekot sitten notkuu ajon aikana sinne tänne, mutta itse en voi sanoa moista havainneeni. Lenkkipyörässäni on xtr:n pikalinkut ja lähes samat kiekot kuin kisapyörässä, enkä pysty mitään notkumiseroja ajossa huomaamaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nyt voisi sitten kokeilla Tubeless -renkaita, kun on sellaiset kiekot tulossa. Millaiset on NoTubes:in Ravenit? Kuvio sama kuin Crow:ssa ja olisi 2.2" kokoisenakin kevyet eli noin 500g.



Onko nää puolikiloiset renkaat tarkoitus saada pitämään ilmat sisällään ilman litkuja? Itse en oo vielä jaksanut alkaa leikkiä litkujen kanssa, eikä taida ihan lähitulevaisuudessakaan tuo touhu napata.  :Hymy:  Mutta jos Notubes-kehälle saisi kevyehkön tubeless-renkaan, joka toimisi ilman litkuja, niin sitten voisi harkita...

----------


## Gekko

> Lisää kevennys kohteita:
> 
> - Sisuskumien tilalle litkut -50g



Ei taida tulla litkuilla juuri kevennystä aikaan.
Litkua pitää nähdäkseni laittaa vähintään 60grammaa, että vanne pitää. ja vannenauha (ainakin Stanilla) jolla pinnanreijät tiivistetään ja missä on tubelessventtiili kiinni, painaa n.40grammaa. Yhteensä ainakin 100g.
Ja kun Akillahan oli Contin Supersonic sisuskumit 90grammaa niin eipä tuo oikein kevennykseltä vaikuta. :Sarkastinen:  (toki vanha vannenauha jää pois, mutta ei paljon paina)
Ja onhan nuo litkut aika hankalat jos tosiaan renkaita joutuu vaihtelemaan.

----------


## haedon

Litkuja aattelin käyttää. Olen yrittänyt käydä läpi UST -renkaiden tarjontaa, eikä ainakaan kevyitä sellaisia ole hirveästi tarjolla. Varsinkin kun vaatimuksena on vähintään toi 2.2" koko. 

Harkinnassa on myös Contin malleja, mutta jos esimerkiksi MK 2.2" ss painaa 460g ja UST 700g niin silti ss tulee kevyemmäksi sisärenkaan kanssa. Race king:issä sama juttu.  Etuna olisi silloin vain tuo "puhkeamattomuus" ja ehkä myös matalammilla paineilla ajaminen ja pito sitä kautta paranee.

Mullekin tulee sitten kehäksi kuitenkin toi ZTR Race. Navat oli siis Extralite ja pinnat CX-ray(32kpl). Painoa 1200g. Ei voi sitten enää puhua oikein AM- pyörästä vaan pitkäjoustoisesta XC/Maraton -pyörästä. Jos ei sitten kehät kestä niin vaihdan ZTR355 tilalle. Laitan AC kiekkoihin vähän tuhdimmat renkaat niin voi vaihdella kiekkoja tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Contin malleja, mutta jos esimerkiksi MK 2.2" ss painaa 460g ja UST 700g...



Sivuhuomautus, mulla Mountain King 2.2 USTeet painoi 615g ja 619g. Miksköhän?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Gekko

Enpä tiennytkään, että tuo Stanin vannenauha on noinkin raskas.  :Hymy: 





> Mullekin tulee sitten kehäksi kuitenkin toi ZTR Race. Navat oli siis Extralite ja pinnat CX-ray(32kpl). Painoa 1200g.



Otikko Race7000:t vai normi-Racet? Mulle saattaa olla tulossa Race7000/CX-Ray/Prince/Princess, mutta vasta Jurgenin loman jälkeen. Pitäis mennä jonkin verran 1200 g:n alle. Jospa nuo vaikka jouluksi saisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Stanin kehiin ei kyllä kantsi sitä vannenauhahässäkkää laittaa, ellei jokin rengas löysyyden vuoksi sitä vaadi. Pelkkä teippi+irtovena ei paina juurikaan mitään...

----------


## S-Works

Mites hyvin se pelkkä keltainen teippi pitää sen litkun pois sieltä vanteen sisäontelosta ja pinnan kierteistä? 
Itellä oli joskus mavicin 819 UST vanne ja sitä litkua meni venttiilin ja vanteen välistä sinne vanteen onteloon. Vaikka venttiili oli kireällä. Aiheutti sen että kun kiekkoa piti rihdata ei alunippelit enää pyörineetkään kunnolla vaan pyöristyivät kun litku oli kuivunut sinne kierteisiin..

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Ei ole ainakaan itsellä ollut ongelmaa, venttiilin kantakin on pyöreä, eli tiivistyy kyllä hyvin vanteeseen (jos vaan venttiilin reikä teippiin on tehty huolella..  :Hymy:  )

----------


## haedon

Enpäs huomannut että Kaiserilla oli noita ZTR7000. Vai tulikohan vasta mun tilauksen jälkeen? No eipä se niin haittaa, painoetu kun on vain 10g. Harmi ettei Stan'sin sivuilla ei ole tarkemmin kerrottu noista Race:istä/Race7000:ista. Eikä löydy leikkauskuvaa.

Nyt olisi kuvia sitten satulatolpasta ja satulasta:


Tais olla niin JackOja että noi UST:t oli kevyemmät mitä Continental on virallisesti ilmoittanut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Enpäs huomannut että Kaiserilla oli noita ZTR7000. Vai tulikohan vasta mun tilauksen jälkeen? No eipä se niin haittaa, painoetu kun on vain 10g. Harmi ettei Stan'sin sivuilla ei ole tarkemmin kerrottu noista Race:istä/Race7000:ista. Eikä löydy leikkauskuvaa.



Silmällä ei kuulemma pysty eroa noissa kehissä havaitsemaan, mutta grammat pitäis olla otettu kyljestä (eli "jarrupinnasta", jos puhuttaisiin vannejarruille tarkoitetusta kehästä). Lisäksi tuolla 7000-mallilla on 75 kg:n painoraja. Tarttee olla tarkkana ruokavalion kanssa tulevana talvena, sillä oon nykyisellään jotain 72 kg.  :Hymy: 

Komee penkki ja tolppa! Taitaa olla lähellä keveintä mahdollista irto-osista koottua maastokelpoista yhdistelmää.

----------


## haedon

Kyllä ne 7000:set on kestänyt kuulemma yli 80kg kuskin painon. Paineita ei voi kyllä laittaa hirveästi renkaisiin.

Joo, keveimmästä päästä on. Painoa jotain päälle 150g. Ainut mikä on näin alkuvaiheessa häirinnyt on toi satulan notkuminen rakenteen takia. On se kyllä tietenkin mukava hiilikuituiseksi, ei perse kipeydy. SDG:n satulan kiskosysteemi kun oli aivan notkumaton, niin on tottunut siihen. Täytyy vielä vähän kiristää, jos vähenisi siitä.

----------


## p-olkisin

> --> Gekko
> 
> Enpä tiennytkään, että tuo Stanin vannenauha on noinkin raskas.



Kuolasin tota haedonin penkkiä ja px:n vaihtajaa ja huomasin kommenttisi vannenauhasta.

öö tarkoitatko tuota gekon mainitsemaa 40 grammaa?
Se on tarkoitettu normivanteille.

Stanin vanteille riittää "yellow tape" ja irrallinen prestaventtiili, that's it.
Yellow tape 6g yksi kierros (jotku laittaa kaksi kierrosta tai toisen kiekan velox teippiä)
Venttiili 7g/kpl

Eli noin 13g plus litkut vaikka 75g niin samoissa kun kevyt sisäkumeilla ja varmasti parempi!!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eli noin 13g plus litkut vaikka 75g niin samoissa kun kevyt sisäkumeilla ja varmasti parempi!!!



Ok, kiitos tarkennuksesta. Katotaan, josko noita litkuja jaksaisi joskus kokeilla...

----------


## usko juntunen

Aiheen ekaviestissä oli tuo osaluettelo,sehän on projektin edetessä tuosta aikalailla muutunut.Miten etuvaihtaja? Sehän oli tuossa XTR 137g? Satuin tuossa yhtä Trekin runkoa tuunatessa törmäämään Sram 9.0 vuodelta jotain -02 Runko ja kiinnityspanta (34.8) on jotain muovia ja paino 118g teräspulteilla!! Missä ja milloin noita on ollut myytävänä,se on minulle arvoitus.Ko. vaihtaja tuli Trek Fuel rungon mukana jonka ostin Fillari-lehden toimitukselta muistaakseni -02 Vaihtaja toimii edelleen moitteetomasti ja tarkasti ainakin Sram XO kiertovaihtajan kanssa.Onko kellään muistikuvaa tuosta kapistuksesta vai olikohan se vain OEM tavaraa? XTR:hän on tuohon verrattuna aikamoinen ankkuri :Sekaisin: 

>>Aki pistän kuvan s-postiisi

----------


## L.A.D.E

Joo kyllähän niitä kauhottiin maahantuojalla laarinpohja tyhjäksi noista etuvaihtajista,jotain 90 luvun tekeleitä taisi olla...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nonni pojjaat ja tyttäret! Näillä mennään jo alle kahdeksan kilon. Pitää laittaa puntariin tänä iltana ja räpsiä samalla parempia kuvia.

Heikko sortuu elon tiellä, ja niinpä sitten päädyin tilaamaan nuo tunen überkevyet kiekkojen kiristimet, vaikka niiden kisakelpoisuutta vielä hetki sitten kritisoinkin. Kiekot koonnut Jürgen kehui niitä niin oiviksi, että pitää nyt sitten kokeilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Ja pyörä sen kun kevenee. Joko voi mainostaa 7.9-kiloisena maratontäysjoustona?

Miä haluaisin joskus nähdä, kun Aki vaihtaa kisoissa sisärenkaan nopeasti  :Leveä hymy: 
Niin maan perusteellista ruuvailua ja veivailua?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ja pyörä sen kun kevenee. Joko voi mainostaa 7.9-kiloisena maratontäysjoustona?



Toivottavasti. Tarttee käydä hiilikuitukuninkaan rapalalla tässä joskus, kun saan fillarin nippuun.

Ja mitä tulee renkaanvaihtoon kisan aikana, niin joka tapauksessa mun tarvinnee kopioida sulta se laskettelulippujojon käyttäminen, jotta tuo avain pysyy menossa mukana.  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

Sähän saitkin kiekot nopeasti :Hymy: . Mulla meni kiekoissa toista kuukautta ja tuli viikko sitten. Tarkkoja painoja en oo vieläkään punninnut.

Mulle tuli XXLightin pikkalinkuilla. Sun täytyy laittaa litkut sisärenkaaseen niin ei tarvii renkaita irroitella kisoissa, jos puhkee :Vink: .

_No nyt mä kävin ne punnittemassa 5g tarkkuusvaa'alla ja painot oli etu 535g ja taka 645g, sekä pikalinkut 40g._

----------


## wanderer

> Sun täytyy laittaa litkut sisärenkaaseen niin ei tarvii renkaita irroitella kisoissa, jos puhkee.



Just! Ei tarvi renkaita irrotella eikä mitään muutakaan. Saa reilusti keskeyttää, kun korjaus ei kuitenkaan onnistu. Vai kantavatko notubes-miehet myös kokonaista ulkorengas-sisärengas-pakettia mukana? Sepä vasta kevyttä onkin.

----------


## micanon

> Just! Ei tarvi renkaita irrotella eikä mitään muutakaan. Saa reilusti keskeyttää, kun korjaus ei kuitenkaan onnistu. Vai kantavatko notubes-miehet myös kokonaista ulkorengas-sisärengas-pakettia mukana? Sepä vasta kevyttä onkin.



Miten niin ei onnistu? Sisärengas vaan paikalleen jos litku ei paikkaa. Ja se tapahtuu harvoin.

----------


## Peikko

> Nonni pojjaat ja tyttäret! Näillä mennään jo alle kahdeksan kilon. Pitää laittaa puntariin tänä iltana ja räpsiä samalla parempia kuvia.




Alkaa tää oma tohkeissaan säätäminen tuntua pahasti sunnuntai harrastelulle.

Täällä tämä kun on viety ihan uudelle tasolle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

> Sisärengas vaan paikalleen jos litku ei paikkaa.



Siinä ei sisärenkaat auta jos ulkorengas repeää vaikka pari senttiä. Ei-UST-renkaan runko on selkeästi ohuempi kuin UST-mallisen ja ilman sisärengasta repeää huonolla tuurilla suht väkivaltaisesti. UST-renkaat ovat sitten keventäjälle sopimattomia painonsa vuoksi.

Ja sisärenkaan laittaminen soseutetun ulkorenkaan sisään on melkoista sotkemista. Venttiili irti ja talteen, enimmät soseet pois (varoen käpyjen ja kivenmurikoiden tarttumista tahmaiselle pinnalle), paineet sisään niin, että renkaan reuna nousee vanteelle kunnolla...
Vähintään 10min.

Lenkkeilyyn ja show-käyttöön litkut ovat varmaan (lähes) ongelmaton ja hyvä valinta. Kisakäytössä välineiden täytyy kestää! Vähänkään epävarmalla setillä pelko perseessä ajamisesta ei tule mitään. 
"en mie tuosta uskalla ajaa ainakaan tällä vauhdilla ettei renkaat hajoa lopullisesti..."
Tosin soseiden kanssa käytettävät renkaat ovat kehittyneet selkeästi. Milläs merkeillä niitä olikaan, notubes, hutsu ja nokian? Ne saattavat vaikka toimia, riskillä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Wanderer puhunee omasta kokemuksesta, mutta on moni tainnut saada nuo litkusysteemit tavallisten ulkorenkaiden kera kisakäytössä toimimaankin. Ainakin Simo taisi kiertää marttacuppia tuollaisella rengastuksella ongelmitta, ja väittävät monet ulkomaiset harrastajakisaajatkin noin tehneensä...

Mutta silti aion kyllä ite vielä pysyä sisärenkaallisena.  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Kyse onkin kauhuskenaarioista ja niiden toteutumisen todennäköisyyksistä.

----------


## haedon

Mä siis tarkoitin sitä että käytetään sisärengasta, jossa on litkut sisällä. Joku oli muistaakseni sellaisia käyttänyt en vaan muista oliko fillari-lehden keskustelupalstalla siitä juttua vai jonkun ulkomaisen. Pitäis olla aika lailla puhkeamaton systeemi.

Esim. Maxxis Flyweight 330g +sisärengas 95g +litku sisärenkaan sisällä 50g. Painoa yhteensä siis 475g. Keveimmät UST -renkaat tais olla 580g +litkut.

----------


## micanon

> Siinä ei sisärenkaat auta jos ulkorengas repeää vaikka pari senttiä. Ei-UST-renkaan runko on selkeästi ohuempi kuin UST-mallisen ja ilman sisärengasta repeää huonolla tuurilla suht väkivaltaisesti. UST-renkaat ovat sitten keventäjälle sopimattomia painonsa vuoksi.
> 
> Ja sisärenkaan laittaminen soseutetun ulkorenkaan sisään on melkoista sotkemista. Venttiili irti ja talteen, enimmät soseet pois (varoen käpyjen ja kivenmurikoiden tarttumista tahmaiselle pinnalle), paineet sisään niin, että renkaan reuna nousee vanteelle kunnolla...
> Vähintään 10min.
> 
> Lenkkeilyyn ja show-käyttöön litkut ovat varmaan (lähes) ongelmaton ja hyvä valinta. Kisakäytössä välineiden täytyy kestää! Vähänkään epävarmalla setillä pelko perseessä ajamisesta ei tule mitään. 
> "en mie tuosta uskalla ajaa ainakaan tällä vauhdilla ettei renkaat hajoa lopullisesti..."
> Tosin soseiden kanssa käytettävät renkaat ovat kehittyneet selkeästi. Milläs merkeillä niitä olikaan, notubes, hutsu ja nokian? Ne saattavat vaikka toimia, riskillä.



Kokemuksen rintaäänellä (tälläkin kaudella ulkomailla 8 kisaa) voin sanoa, että höpöhöpö. JOS ulkorenkaan kylki repeää siihen kohtaan laitetaan esim. se sukka jossa varasisuskumi oli (tai geelimuovi tms.). Sotkuista hommaa toki, mutta sehän kuuluu asiaan :Vink:  vanteelle nousu ei ole ollut ongelma, ainakaan tavallisilla renkailla.

Niitä kylkirikkojakaan ei tule niin helposti kun voi käyttää matalampia paineita.

Paaaljon epävarmempaa on sisäkumeilla ajelu kun joka piikin pistoon joudut vaihtamaan uuden!

----------


## wanderer

> joka piikin pistoon joudut vaihtamaan uuden!



Onneksi Suomessa ei kasva piikkipensaita, ainakaan luontaisesti.
JOS kilpailee alueella missä piikkipensaita löytyy, on soseilla ajo (UST tai ei-UST) varmasti pakollinen ratkaisu.
Muistan lukeneeni että ulkomailla kilpailevat pyöräsuunnistajat vaihtoivat sankoin joukoin soseisiin, kun maajoukkue oli käynyt jossain rikkomassa renkaita oikein enemmän kanssa. 

Anyway, toimivia ratkaisuja löytyy. Kukin valitkoon omansa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> _No nyt mä kävin ne punnittemassa 5g tarkkuusvaa'alla ja painot oli etu 535g ja taka 645g, sekä pikalinkut 40g._



Aikalailla vastaavia lukemia näytti puntari näille tune-kiekoillekin. Kokoonpano on siis tune Prince/Princess + 2 x 32 x Sapim CX-Ray + 2 x Notubes ZTR Race 7000. Kiekkojen kiristimet ovat mallia tune Skyline mtb. Pahoittelut heikkolaatusista kuvista, minen osaa valokuvata.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

On kyllä hienot kiekot. Mistä nuo tuli?

----------


## Juide

Noihan on jo aika hienot ja kevyet kiekot, mutta 2,0" gummeilla max 33 psi? Mennään jo riskirajoilla, vaan kai tubelekset sitte kestää. Itteä kyllä vähän hirvittäis, ja onhan jotku kumit jo aika velttoja noilla paineilla. Ite olen käyttäny sisärenkaiden kans edessä jotain 35-36 ja takana 38-40 psi. Jonkun kerran peräpää on lyöny kisassakin vanteelle mutta lateksisisuri on kestänyt. Ajettavuudenkaan kannalta en käyttäisi pienempiä paineita vaikka kumi kestäisikin vanteelle lyönnit. Enkä ole hirveästi kisoissa säästellyt renkaita, enkä aio säästölinjalle lähteäkään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Noihan on jo aika hienot ja kevyet kiekot, mutta 2,0" gummeilla max 33 psi? Mennään jo riskirajoilla, vaan kai tubelekset sitte kestää.



Tää on teoriassa ongelma, mutta kulunut kesä osoitti, että käytäntö on toista.

Ajoin tuollaisilla vanteilla kuluneella kaudella kahdeksan maastokisaa (joista yksin Tahko taisi vastata kolmea kisaa  :Hymy: ), ja kaikissa koitoksissa renkaina oli Conti Raceking 2.2":t. Painetta oli noin 34 psi sekä edessä että takana, eli mentiin neljän psi:n verran suositellun maksimipaineen yläpuolelle. Raceking 2.2":ssa on niin suuri ilmatila, että tuo 34 psi riitti oikein hyvin sisärenkaalliseen kisakäyttöön 70-kiloisen kuskin alla. Minkäänlaisia ongelmia ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole noiden vanteiden kanssa ilmennyt.

Vaikka omasta mielestäni tietenkin ajankin kisoissa ihan täysillä jokaiseen kivikkoon  :Hymy: , muihin kuskeihin verrattuna mun ajotyyli taitaa kuitenkin olla hitusen verran fillaria säälivä. Koskaan en esimerkiksi aja vähänkään isompaa kiveä päin fillaria keventämättä, joten tää saattaa olla osasyy siihen, miksi nuo vanteet on vielä ehjät.

--> Kiovan Dynamo

xx-light-bikes.com:sta nuo on tilattu.

----------


## wanderer

Painemittareissa on huikeita tarkkuuseroja. Itte tuuppaan Racekingeihin Silcan mukaan 40/45 psi. Lukema on varmasti yläkanttiin.
Joskus kokeilin sellaista digitaalista painemittaria ja todellinen paine oli luokkaa 35. Pitäisi varmaan hankkia sellainen(kin).

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Painemittareissa on huikeita tarkkuuseroja.



Hyvä huomio. Eli oikeasti mulla ei sitten olekaan kovin vahvaa aavistusta siitä, mikä oli Racekingien painelukema kuluneen kauden koitoksissa.  :Vink:  Sen verran sitä painetta kuitenkin oli, että käärmeenpuremien määrä oli nolla, ja vanteet siis pysyivät ehjinä.

----------


## Juide

Joo, mittarien tarkkuus tai sen puute tekee kyllä isojakin eroja eri kuskien "ainoisiin oikeisiin paineisiin". Ite kun käyttää aina samaa pumppua, niin voi itse vertailla eri kumien tarvimaa painetta. Kaverien kertomat paineet voi sitten todellisuudessa olla vähän erilaiset kuin ne omalla pumpulla pumpatut. 

Mutta jos noi vanteet on kestäneet, eikä snakebitejä ole tullut niin ei kai siinä sitten, täytyy kehua. Isommissa kisakuninkaissa painetta tarvitaankin muljuamisen estämiseksi, ei niinkään käärmeenpuremia ehkäisemään  :Hymy:  Täytyypä kokeilla miten ko. kumit toimii 30 psi paineilla, muljuaako vaiko eikö. Mä olen pitäny tuota noin 33-34 psi painetta ilmatilaltaan pienemmissä 2,2" kumeissa ja on kestäny myös jäykkäperäisessä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se Akin lihava sika tarttee tälläsen:



Tai siis ton SL-version joka pidettään viä pimennossa. 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tai siis ton SL-version joka pidettään viä pimennossa.



Heti tilaukseen yks tommonen! Grammoja ei lähde nykyiseen verrattuna kuin pari, mutta henkinen muutos on waltava, kun Signature-combo kiristyy paikalleen Signature-pannalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Ja mitä tulee renkaanvaihtoon kisan aikana, niin joka tapauksessa mun tarvinnee kopioida sulta se laskettelulippujojon käyttäminen, jotta tuo avain pysyy menossa mukana.



Ootkos punninnut kumpi painaa vähemmän; tune + tunen avain + lippujojo vai pikalinkku? 

Tuli mieleen, kun meillä on putiikissa sellaisia aikuisnäköisille urheilijoille tarkoitettuja lukuapuja, joissa "lukulasi" kulkee jojon perässä mukana. Niissä se jojo on varmaan puolet pienempi ja kevyempi kuin lippujojo. Tuollaisesta saisi purettua "kevennysjojon"... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## okka

http://www.justridingalong.com/conte...c3b23022a3e59d
"Lenkkeilyyn ja show-käyttöön litkut ovat varmaan (lähes) ongelmaton ja hyvä valinta. Kisakäytössä välineiden täytyy kestää! Vähänkään epävarmalla setillä pelko perseessä ajamisesta ei tule mitään.
"en mie tuosta uskalla ajaa ainakaan tällä vauhdilla ettei renkaat hajoa lopullisesti..."
Tosin soseiden kanssa käytettävät renkaat ovat kehittyneet selkeästi. Milläs merkeillä niitä olikaan, notubes, hutsu ja nokian? Ne saattavat vaikka toimia, riskillä."
Tähän voi lisätä Vredesteinin tavalliset ulkokumit jotka tiivistyvät yhtä nopeasti kuin dh-käyttöön paremmin soveltuvat ust-kumit.
Jos on tottunut ajamaan sisärenkailla, niin siirtyminen litkuihin vähentää rengasongelmia.
Sama rengas litkuilla omaa jopa 30% paremman pistosuojan kuin sisärenkaalla. Jos on oppinut ajamaan niin että "snakebite"-riski on koko ajan takaraivossa, pääsee helpommin maaliin litkujen kera. 
Litkuilla vauhti pysyy parempana, ajaja tekee vähemmän virheitä.
Grammat eivät tässä yhtälössä merkitse ihan niin paljon kuin vaaka sanoo.
Jos käyttää Stanin kehiä, on syytä valita ajotarkoitukseen tarpeeksi leveä vanne. Enskaan ei tuota ztr olympicia vaikka se kevyt onkin.....

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ootkos punninnut kumpi painaa vähemmän; tune + tunen avain + lippujojo vai pikalinkku?



Tunen kiekonkiristimet on 24 g ja avain näyttää olevan 4 g. Lippujojon massaa ei kuulu tässä ottaa huomioon, sillä se on kiekonkiristimistä riippumatta tarkoitus ottaa ensi kaudella käyttöön. Sen avulla pääsee kuulemma kätevästi eroon putoilevista geelipulloista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Grammat eivät tässä yhtälössä merkitse ihan niin paljon kuin vaaka sanoo.



Vaikka tässä grammoja tarkahkosti lasketaankin, sitä ei lähtökohtaisesti kuitenkaan tehdä siksi, että pyörä kulkisi kisoissa aiempaa kovempaa. Lähinnä tää on vain harrastus muiden joukossa. Toki virittely tuo itselleni lisäintoa kisailuun, sillä uusien osien kisakelpoisuutta on mukava testailla numerolapun kanssa.

----------


## tomibert

> Siinä ei sisärenkaat auta jos ulkorengas repeää vaikka pari senttiä. Ei-UST-renkaan runko on selkeästi ohuempi kuin UST-mallisen ja ilman sisärengasta repeää huonolla tuurilla suht väkivaltaisesti. UST-renkaat ovat sitten keventäjälle sopimattomia painonsa vuoksi.



Mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Jäin tässä miettimään, että mitenkähän sisärenkaattomuus tai -renkaallisuus vaikuttaa ulkorenkaan repeämisherkkyyteen?

Sen ymmärtää helposti, että paksuseinämäinen UST- tai jopa DH-rengas kestää kivien puremia paljon paremmin kuin tavallinen ohutkylkinen XC-rengas. 

Käyttövarmuus on mielestäni lenkkeilyssäkin ensisijainen valintaperuste, sillä remontti jäätävässä vesisateessa tai itikoiden saaliina on aina ikävää puuhaa. Kuluneen vuoden aikana olen ajanut maastossa noin 4000km "litkurenkailla". Tuolla matkalla tuloksena nolla rengasrikkoa. Sisärengas kulkee silti edelleen aina mukana hätätilanteen varalta tai ajokavereille lainattavaksi...

- Tomi

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jäin tässä miettimään, että mitenkähän sisärenkaattomuus tai -renkaallisuus vaikuttaa ulkorenkaan repeämisherkkyyteen?



Itselläni sisärenkaallisuus ja litkuttomuus eivät varsinaisesti liity luotettavuuteen vaan ennenkaikkea (ulko)renkaidenvaihdon helppouteen. Kevytpyörässä tulee vaihdeltua ulkorenkaita yllättävänkin usein, ja jokainen ulkorenkaan vaihto kai vaatisi aina uudet litkut, vai onko näin?

----------


## tomibert

Ei vaadi. "Vanha" litku on aivan käyttökelpoista ja kannattaa kaataa renkaasta talteen sopivaan astiaan ja siitä uuteen renkaaseen. Vanhaan renkaaseen jää luonnollisesti osa litkusta (ja sen voi sitten pestä pois), joten uutta tavaraa pitää kyllä lisätä sekaan kun sitä uutta rengasta asentaa. 
Jos litkua on nestemäisenä enää hyvin vähän, kannattaa toki harkita sen uusiokäyttöä vähän tarkemmin ja laittaa ehkä kokonaan uudet litkut.

Renkaita vaihdellessa kiekon oikeaoppinen ravistelu on osoittautunut todella olennaiseksi taikatempuksi. Sillä tavoin renkaan saa tiiviiksi todella nopeasti - pelkästään ajamalla ei välttämättä koskaan (totesin tämän aikoinaan ennenkuin lunttasin youtubesta ohjeet).

Renkaanvaihto on hyvinkin helppoa myös käsin pumpaten, jos rengas-vanne(-vannenauha) -yhdistelmä sopii hyvin toisiinsa ja uusi rengas nousee helposti vanteelle. Homma muuttuu entistäkin helpommaksi ja nopeammaksi kaikilla rengas/vanne-yhdistelmillä jos saatavilla on paineilmaa. 

- Tomi

----------


## OJ

Noista paineista. Mä olen pitänyt crossipyörässä 32mm leveillä kumeilla jotain 33-35psi edessä ja vähän alle 40psi takana pehmeällä radalla ja ~5psi enemmän jos on asfalttikantteja tms. matkalla. Tai mittarin luotettavuus on vähän niin ja näin, mutta toi on semmonen paine, että peukalon saa painettua vanteeseen kun auttaa vähän toisella kädellä. Maasturissa on tullu pidettyä 30-35psi paineita 2.0" kumeilla ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia vähän kivikkoisemmassakaan maastossa. Nämä siis sisärenkaiden kanssa.

----------


## kh74

> Joskus kokeilin sellaista digitaalista painemittaria ja todellinen paine oli luokkaa 35. Pitäisi varmaan hankkia sellainen(kin).



Vaikka ei se digitaalisuus tarkkuutta tarkoita. Psykologisesti vaan johtaa harhaan kun oikein ilmoitetaan kolmen numeron tarkkuudella.

----------


## MikMy

> Ei ihan niin kevyt, kuin piti olla, mutta melko hyvä lukema kuitenkin 100-milliselle keulalle. Tää on Manitou R7 MRD TPC 100 mm, ja kaulaputkella on mittaa 220 mm. Kevennystä kertyi 238 g Fox F100 RLC:hen (1560 g) verrattuna.
> 
> Lyhyen ensitestin perusteella toiminta on varsin miellyttävää. Tää on siis vaihtoehtokeula Fox F100 RLC:lle, joten saa nyt sitten nähdä, kumpi noista jää pysyvämmin fillariin kiinni. Fox on toiminut niin hienosti, että siitä on lievää ylipainoa lukuunottamatta vaikea keksiä mitään huonoa sanottavaa, mutta jos nyt jotain on rutistettava, niin Foxin joustomatka ei taida käytännössä olla lähelläkään nimellislukemaa. Vaikuttais siltä, ettei tää R7 oo niin progressiivinen, vaan lähes 100 mm saattaa jopa oikeasti olla käytössä.
> 
> Ulkonäöltään tää Manitou ei mun mielestä pärjää Foxille, mutta grammojen eteen on välillä tehtävä uhrauksia.  Pahoittelut huonolaatuisesta puhelinkamerakuvasta, pitää ottaa parempi kuva myöhemmin.
> 
> Finlandiassa tuo pääsee kunnolliseen ensitestiin.



Ostin itselleni myös ton R7 MRD Absoluten (1342g 200mm putkella ja muistakseni ilman käpyä) todellinen joustomatka 99mm.Testi voittaja,Testit löytyy täältä:http://www.nakita.at/index.jsp?catId=33&newsid=158

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Se Akin lihava sika tarttee tälläsen:
> 
> 
> 
> Tai siis ton SL-version joka pidettään viä pimennossa.



Hieno on kyllä, mutta eikö varsinkin hiilaritolpan kanssa olisi hyvä käyttää assymmetristä clamppia, jossa halkio ei ole pystysuora, vaan vino? Samalla massa pienenisi, ainakin teoriassa, koska vino halkio tarvitsee tehdä pidemmäksi kuin pystysuora. Hiilariclampeista mulla on vähän huonoja kokemuksia kun joku BTP:n alle 7g panta ratkesi melko nopeasti käytössä. Ei kiva ylläri pidemmällä lenkillä. Ei sen puoleen, että epäillisin tuon kestoa. Aina enemmän luotan aitoon suomalaiseen käsityöhön kuin vieraiden rotujen ja heimojen tekeleisiin.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Cervelo/FSA luennolla  Las Vegasissa oli just puhetta tollasista klampeistä ja epäsymmetriaa pidettiin pirun tekeleenä.

Mitäs mieltä olit BTP:n "viimeistelystä"...  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei sulla satu olemaan sen BTP:n jäämistöä tallessa? Ruumiinavaukset on hauskinta hupia...  :Leveä hymy: 

BTP:n uusi panta maksaa 99€ ja tuskin toi mun juuri halvempi on. No pariin tiimipyörään menee sellaset anyway. Replamaatiot ja takuu palannee mulla hieman paremmin...

Mulla on ollu joku 60psi kai yleensä...+85kg ja jäykkis...mulla on melkein tehtynä, siis jo funtsittuna, Staneja paremmat kehät hiilarista avogummille. No vaatii ne viä pari olutta...ja mulla on myynnissä ihan virallisesti sitten Tunen hilppeitä kesällä.

----------


## MikMy

Terve.
Kuulostaa kyllä uskomattomalta 7 kg täpäri jolla pystyy kilpailee.
Täältä muuten löytyy tiedot mun viimesestä "budjetti" Hiilikuitu projektista.
Alle 3000e ja alle 10,8kg täpäri.Hieman on halvempi (toistaiseksi) kun teidän Hifit,vaikka pakko myöntää että nälkä kasvaa syödessä. :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kuulostaa kyllä uskomattomalta 7 kg täpäri jolla pystyy kilpailee.



Ei kai sentään seittemän. Kunhan juuri ja juuri alle kasin pääsisi.  :Hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee tuohon Manitoun R7 MRD -keulaan, niin hyvin se on mullakin toistaiseksi pelannut. Kovin on vähäistä sen käyttö tosin viime aikoina ollut. Kolme kisaa ja muutaman lenkin oon sillä vasta ajanut. Kovinkaan painavaa luotettavuusarviota ei siis pysty vielä tekemään, ja eikös Manitoun ongelmat oo aiemmin ollu juuri tuolla luotettavuuspuolella...

Hieno peli tuo sun Fuel!

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Cervelo/FSA luennolla  Las Vegasissa oli just puhetta tollasista klampeistä ja epäsymmetriaa pidettiin pirun tekeleenä.
> 
> Mitäs mieltä olit BTP:n "viimeistelystä"... 
> 
> Ei sulla satu olemaan sen BTP:n jäämistöä tallessa? Ruumiinavaukset on hauskinta hupia... 
> 
> BTP:n uusi panta maksaa 99€ ja tuskin toi mun juuri halvempi on. No pariin tiimipyörään menee sellaset anyway. Replamaatiot ja takuu palannee mulla hieman paremmin...
> 
> Mulla on ollu joku 60psi kai yleensä...+85kg ja jäykkis...mulla on melkein tehtynä, siis jo funtsittuna, Staneja paremmat kehät hiilarista avogummille. No vaatii ne viä pari olutta...ja mulla on myynnissä ihan virallisesti sitten Tunen hilppeitä kesällä.



Ahaa, ihan uskottavaa. Epäsymmetria jo ihan sanana kuulostaakin joltain epähyvältä. BTP:n "viimeistely" oli kyllä jotain niin kuraa, että jos hinta on uutena 99€, niin voisi odottaa saavansa jotain parempaa. Eivät olleet osanneet tehdä pannasta edes suoraa...sehän kiemurteli runkoputkea vasten kuin kärmes.  :Irvistys:  Näytti kuin se olisi tehty ihan kaljoissa. Muutenkin kapistus vaikutti joltain harjoituskappaleelta. Mää heitin sen jonnekin romujen keskuuteen, en muista tarkemmin minne. Voin tuoda näytille jos jäänteet vielä jostain löydän...

----------


## p-olkisin

Akilla on taas osaa vaihtunut sen verran että päivitetyssä osaluettelossa olisi mukavasti ihmeteltävää!?

Kiekot 1162g! WOW

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Akilla on taas osaa vaihtunut sen verran että päivitetyssä osaluettelossa olisi mukavasti ihmeteltävää!?



Jospa vaikka viikonloppuna yrittäisi ehtiä saada tuollaisen aikaiseksi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Osaluettelo näyttää tältä:
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...k_ultimate.pdf

ja ohessa on pari heikkoa otosta siitä, miltä itse kulkine näyttää tällä hetkellä. Osien yhteenlaskettu massa on tällä hetkellä Kuusankoski-kokoonpanossa noin 7.8 kg. Punnittu lukema lienee noin 100 g suurempi, joten kai tuo nyt sitten alkaa olla aika lähellä 7.9-kiloista laitetta. Etuvaihtajalle pitää vielä tehdä jotakin, mutta muuten tuo alkaa olla kohtuu hyvällä mallilla.

----------


## phebis

Voi vattu toi on.... upea. Kannattaa muuten ens kerralla lähtee rengaskaupoille vaa'an kanssa. Etit itelles toisenkin alle 290g Fredin, niin vaaka heittää osalistan painon alle 7,8kg.

----------


## Attitude

Tai sit kantsii punnita ensteks koko pyörä ja vasta sit miettiä että mitä keventäis... On meinaan ittellä ainaki käyny eräänki kerran että "mysteerigrammoja" ilmestyy jostain kun vertaa osalistaa versus ajokelposen pyörän punnittua painoa  :Hymy:  Peli on kyllä hiano ja saattaa jopa punnittunakin olla alle 8 kg

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tai sit kantsii punnita ensteks koko pyörä ja vasta sit miettiä että mitä keventäis...



Totta puhut. Spark kuitenkin kävi vaa'alla viimeksi 300 g sitten, ja silloin punnittu massa oli noin 80 g laskennallista suurempi. Siksi uskalsin olettaa, että nyt saatettaisiin olla noin 7.9 kg:ssa. Mutta parempi on tietenkin olla olettelematta ja käydä puntarilla.

Kävinpä sitten hiukan koeajollakin. Kun viime ajat on tullut ajeltua lenkkipyörällä, jossa pelkät (nasta)renkaat painaa yli kaksi kiloa, niin tarttee myöntää, että Sparkki liikahti ihmeellisen kevyesti.  :Hymy:  Sen verran löytyi moitittavaakin, että tunen vapaaratas pitää kammottavaa meteliä XTR:ään verrattuna. Saa nähdä, pystyykö tuon rätinän kanssa elämään...

----------


## zippo

Kandee siis polkea sitä himmeliä eikä rullailla peesissä.

----------


## izmo

> Kandee siis polkea sitä himmeliä eikä rullailla peesissä.



Aki ei oo ikuna ymmärränyt peesin päälle... kilpailu on torso jos pääsee peesaan :Vink:

----------


## zippo

No sittenhän toi vapaaratasongelma on vain teoreettinen provo.
Pitäähän ne gripparitkin isompaa ääntä kuin triggerit

----------


## Aki Korpela

Izmo on ytimessä.  :Vink: 

Ja ehkä tuota rätinää pystyy sietämään. Pitää ne Kuninkaatkin kuulemma meteliä.

----------


## haedon

Mulla piti AC takanapa kanssa uutena aika meteliä, mutta on kyllä kilometrejä kertyessä vähentynyt. Extralitet on tosi hiljaset ainakin.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Mulla piti AC takanapa kanssa uutena aika meteliä, mutta on kyllä kilometrejä kertyessä vähentynyt. Extralitet on tosi hiljaset ainakin.



Extralite on Tunea hiljaisempi, mikäli sille ominaisuudelle jotain _painoarvoa_ haluaa laskea.

----------


## Leku

> Pitää ne Kuninkaatkin kuulemma meteliä.



Ei pidä. Kyse ei ole "metelistä", siis sanasta, mikä on lähtökohtaisesti negatiivisesti latautunut, vaan kyse on "soundista" ja sitä voi hienosäätää rasvan tai öljyn viskositeettia muuttamalla. How cool is that.  :Sarkastinen: 

Joku Hope pitää meteliä ja sellaisen (takanavan) kanssa en pystyisi elämään.

----------


## haedon

Mul on vanhat Hopen titaaninavat taas tosi hiljaset ja rullaa myös hyvin. On kai sitten Hope muuttanut tota vaparatastaan (kai kestävämmäx) jos pitää nykyisin ääntä.

----------


## phebis

Mullakin tuo AC on käytössä hiljentynyt... Ja mitä vapaarattaiden ääneen tulee, niin voiskohan niitä verrata näiden joidenkin "autoharrastajien" pakoputkiin. 
Kyllä niidenkin mielestä on varmaan "SIKASIISTII" ku 1,2l opel kadett pörisee ku Hirvosen WRC Voortti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Mullakin tuo AC on käytössä hiljentynyt... Ja mitä vapaarattaiden ääneen tulee, niin voiskohan niitä verrata näiden joidenkin "autoharrastajien" pakoputkiin. 
> Kyllä niidenkin mielestä on varmaan "SIKASIISTII" ku 1,2l opel kadett pörisee ku Hirvosen WRC Voortti.



Joo o :Leveä hymy: , kyl se on hienoo ku pörisee, mut kuhan pörisee oikeesta syystä eikä vaan siiittä et on otettu putki irti :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nebulus

> Joku Hope pitää meteliä ja sellaisen (takanavan) kanssa en pystyisi elämään.



Mun Hope pro2 -takanavan paras ominaisuus on juurikin ääni. Ei tarvi soittokelloa ja Tahkollakin pystyi alamäissä edellä ajaviä härnäämään taaksepäin polkemalla räikkää pärisyttäen.

----------


## ttr

</offtopic> Käytin just Kona Dawgin puntarilla ja näytti 14.34 kg... monien mahdollisuuksien kevennysaihio siis...<offtopic>

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> ttr

Ei kannata lähteä keventelemään... Se on turmion tie.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Just! Ei tarvi renkaita irrotella eikä mitään muutakaan. Saa reilusti keskeyttää, kun korjaus ei kuitenkaan onnistu. Vai kantavatko notubes-miehet myös kokonaista ulkorengas-sisärengas-pakettia mukana? Sepä vasta kevyttä onkin.



Heheh, oonpa missannu syksyllä mukavan keskustelun..  :Leveä hymy:  Paavo on päässyt mieliaiheeseensa  :Vink:

----------


## Juide

Aki, miltä noiden kampien q-factor on tuntunut ajossa? Starbiken sivujen mukaan noissa kolmen rattaan kammissa q-factor on 170mm, sitten kahden rattaan versioissa 164 ja 168mm joista kapeampi käy vain 68mm muhville. Oletko mitannut, mikä on sun kampien todellinen q-factor? 
Onkos Sparkissa 68 vai 73mm muhvi? Paljonko on tilaa eturattaiden ja takahaarukan välissä? Onko leventyneestä ketjulinjasta aiheutunut käytännön ongelmia?

Ite kun tykkään maantiemäisestä q-factorista ja kaksi eturatasta riittää, niin vähän arveluttaa että olisko claviculat leveytensä ja ketjulinjansa puolesta ollenkaan soveliaat mun käyttöön.  :Hymy:  BTW, pitääpä muuten tehdä taulukko omien pyörien ketjulinjoista ja q-factoreista kunhan kerkeää mittailemaan...voi vähän vertailla.

----------


## wanderer

Sparkissa on Scottin tyyliin 73mm muhvi. XTR-970 42t eturattaan ja takahaarukan väliin jää 9mm. 32t rattaalla väli on yli 15mm.
Akille suosittelisin sen 12-piikkisen rattaan poistoa ja sitä kautta pakan siirtoa dropouttiin päin. 13-25 (8sp)-pakka ja kolme eturatasta takaa riittävät välitykset ja ketjulinja paranee. Ei tarttis sitten lukea raportteja katkenneista ketjuista.

----------


## Juide

> Sparkissa on Scottin tyyliin 73mm muhvi. XTR-970 42t eturattaan ja takahaarukan väliin jää 9mm. 32t rattaalla väli on yli 15mm.



Eli helposti voisi silpaista keskiömuhvista muutaman millin puoleltaan pois?  :Kieli pitkällä:  Vai onko vasemmalla puolella kampi liian lähellä takahaarukkaa?

----------


## wanderer

Vasemmalla puolella on se sama 9mm. 2,5 mm puoleltaan pois pitäisi vielä mennä kunnollisen jäykällä kammella.
2,5 mm tarkoittaa kyllä melkoista tahkoamista ainakin rotsaustyökalulla. Ja sen lisäksi metalli-insertti ulkonee kuitupinnasta millin luokkaa eli sitten pitäisi kaivertaa rungon sisään reilu milli.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki, miltä noiden kampien q-factor on tuntunut ajossa? Starbiken sivujen mukaan noissa kolmen rattaan kammissa q-factor on 170mm, sitten kahden rattaan versioissa 164 ja 168mm joista kapeampi käy vain 68mm muhville. Oletko mitannut, mikä on sun kampien todellinen q-factor? 
> Onkos Sparkissa 68 vai 73mm muhvi? Paljonko on tilaa eturattaiden ja takahaarukan välissä? Onko leventyneestä ketjulinjasta aiheutunut käytännön ongelmia?



Paljon kysymyksiä.  :Hymy:  Ehdin kaksi marttakisaa (Tampere ja Hämeenlinna) noilla kammilla ajaa, enkä kyllä käytännössä voi sanoa huomanneeni ajotuntumasa mitään eroa xtr-kampiin verrattuna. Ketjulinja kyllä heikkeni, mutta tein sitten niin, että käytin vain sellaisia välityksiä, joilla linja pysyi "riittävän" suorana. Sittemmin oon siirtänyt kaikki asennuksessa tarvitut avaruudettimet vasemmanpuoleisen keskiölaakerin puolelle, ja ketjulinjakin parani selvästi.

Kovin huonosti osaan toistaiseksi noihin kysymyksiin vastailla. Pitää mittailla tuo todellinen q-factor. Sanoisin kuitenkin, että avaruudettimien siirron jälkeen ketjulinjasta ei ole aiheutunut käytännön ongelmia. Eli en pystyisi alas katsomatta sanomaan, ajanko Claviculalla vai XTR:llä.  :Hymy:

----------


## okka

Ehkä kannattaisi Samulla teettää uudet palikat jouston puolelle.
BIKE-lehden (02/09) sedät kun onnistuivat särkemään kaikki testissä ollutta 3 Sparkia..

----------


## Leku

Mikä niille sitten tuli? Kuvassa vissiin näkyy jotain, jos omistaa muurahaispolttimen?

----------


## okka

Ai jaa, kuvan keinu onkin ehjä. 
Eli pojjaat särkivät kaikista 3:sta Spark-pyörästä sen alumiinisen keinun. 
Sentakia mietin että olisikohan hiilikuitukeinu hyvä upgreidaus.
(Scott Sportsín Vara TJ Pascal Ducrot tosin dumasi koko BIKE-testin ja sanoi "Scottin rungot täyttävät kaikki EFBE-normit.........testi ei aiheuta Scottin puolesta minkäänlaisia toimenpiteitä". Testi on siis lehdessä 02/09)

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ehkä kannattaisi Samulla teettää uudet palikat jouston puolelle.
> BIKE-lehden (02/09) sedät kun onnistuivat särkemään kaikki testissä ollutta 3 Sparkia..



On tullu viime aikoina seurattua foorumia ihan liian laiskasti, kun pääsi tämäkin menemään ohi...

Tokihan Signature-keinu olis hieno.  :Hymy:  Mutta ihan valtava ongelma ei oo tainnut alumiinikeinujen rikkoutuminen olla, sillä en oo toistaiseksi kuullut ainoastakaan ajossa hajonneesta keinusta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Starbiken sivujen mukaan noissa kolmen rattaan kammissa q-factor on 170mm, sitten kahden rattaan versioissa 164 ja 168mm joista kapeampi käy vain 68mm muhville. Oletko mitannut, mikä on sun kampien todellinen q-factor?



Nyt on mitattu. Samansuuntaisesti asennettujen kampien ulkopintojen välinen etäisyys näyttäisi polkimien kiinnityskohdan keskeltä olevan noin 172 mm. Eikös tuo ole se q-factor? Näyttäisi siis olevan pari milliä enemmän kuin Starbiken ilmoittama lukema.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ehdin jo luulla, että Sparkki olis "valmis", mutta voikohan sitä sittenkään olla hankkimatta tällaista... Pitäis olla 100-millinen ja 1250-grammainen.

----------


## usko juntunen

Kuvasta päätellen sisältää aika paljon hiilikuitua tuo keula, onkohan öljytkin puristettu kuidusta :Hymy: 

Ja hinta kuin saippua...millainen on levarin kiinnitys, IS vai PM? ei sillä että kiinnostas mutta.. :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> usko

Jarrusatulan kiinnitys on kuulemma PM.

----------


## oksman

Tuota DT:n keulaa saa täältä melko edukkaasti hintaan 589€. Onkohan tuo 1250grammaa oikea paino? kun tuolla kyseisessä puljun sivustolla on paino 1405g


Mun DT XMC 130 keula painaa 1620g vaikka sille luvattiin painoksi 1570g,että vähän heittelee nuo tehtaan painot... Tai sitten mun puntarissa on vikaa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

WW:ssä on tainnut olla aika paljon negatiivista sanomista noista DT:n, eli entisistä Pace:n keuloista...kevyitähän ne toki on.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuota DT:n keulaa saa täältä melko edukkaasti hintaan 589€.



Eipä taida olla sama haarukka. Tuon linkittämäni kuvan keula on mallia DT Swiss Carbon XRC 100 RACE LTD, ja eroa "perusmalliin" tulee ainakin kuitukruunusta ja -emäputkesta.

----------


## oksman

Ok. Mitäs vuosimallia tuo keula sitten on, kun siitä ei kerrota mitään netissä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Taitaa olla aikaisintaan 2010.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Keksinpä tossa että pitänee rakentaa jotkut kevyet kiekot tulevalle kaudelle...yhdet xtr:n valmiskiekot on jo ennestään, samoin yhdet ajamattomat xtr+revo+stan olympic, mutta kaipa se kiekkosetin paino pitäs 12xx alkaa... 

Elikkäs kehiksi race 7000, pinnat revot, alunipat, navoiksi DT 240s keraamisilla/hybridilaakereilla....tosin vielä pitää selvittää 190s hinnat. Joskin kuuspulttinen 240s kevyillä levyillä vois mennä ja jos haluis oikein eksoottisia juttuja, niin sitten vois heittää etukiekkoon titaanipinnatkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Titaanipinnat on etukiekossa varmaan ok. Takakiekkoonkin ne voi kyllä laittaa, mutta sitten kun niitä alkaa ekan tonnin jälkeen napsahdella poikki, kaikki pinnat pitänee samalla vaihtaa uusiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Joo etukiekossa ne varmaan toimis...takakiekkoon en varmaan uskaltas pistää. Tosin ww:n foorumin Olella on takakiekossakin ja jampalla painoa ~80kg. 

Mietiskelin tossa että 240s+keraamiset laakerit/hybridilaakerit+kevyet 6 pultin levyt on varmaankin kevyempi ja halvempi yhdistelmä kuin 190s+centerlock-levyt..hhmmm..  :Sarkastinen: 


edit. Eihän noilla kiekoilla varmaan yli tonnia tuu edes ajettua...xc-cupit ja muutamat marat.

----------


## Subzero

> tosin vielä pitää selvittää 190s hinnat



Eteen:
http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd...categoryId=133
ja taakse:
http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd...categoryId=133

(Esim. eteen ja taakse 32 reikäsenä 190 CL + Revo + Race 7000 (1078,69e) + kasaustyöt (2x17,5e) + postikulut (~20e)  = ~1134e)

Pulju on ihan ok. Ostin tuolta aikoinani 240S CL + Revo + 4.2D -setin ja suorathan ne kiekot on vieläkin.

----------


## mtok77

Näkyy olevan tuota LTD-keulaa jo Starbikessä tyrkyllä.

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...g=en&pid=11988

----------


## Jani T.

> Näkyy olevan tuota LTD-keulaa jo Starbikessä tyrkyllä.
> 
> http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...g=en&pid=11988



Halpaa kuin saippua!

----------


## haedon

> Halpaa kuin saippua!



Eihän se kallis ole, se vaan näyttää siltä meistä köyhistä :Nolous: .

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Näkyy olevan tuota LTD-keulaa jo Starbikessä tyrkyllä.



Katos, niinpä näkyy olevan. Ei kyllä ihan vielä raaski lähteä tuollaista tilaamaan, mutta saa nähdä, mitä tapahtuu, kun asia sulattelee pari kuukautta.  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tää on mun mielestä aika hieno: kuvan kokoonpanossa 7590 g, eikä kisakelvottomia osia ole kuin renkaat ja alu-takapakka. Aika tarkasti kahdeksan kiloa kunnollisilla renkailla ja D-A:n 12-27-pakalla.

----------


## haedon

> Tää on mun mielestä aika hieno: kuvan kokoonpanossa 7590 g, eikä kisakelvottomia osia ole kuin renkaat ja alu-takapakka.



Eikä nekään ole kisakelvottomia, kunhan muistaa vaihtaa uudet joka kisaan :Leveä hymy: . Mikäs toi pakka on? KCNC?

Asiasta kolmanteen....mullakin alkaa Prophet lähennellä "valmista", kun on nyt sitten lopulta kuitenkin tulossa DT:n EXC -keula. Enää puuttuu sitten R1:set ja jotain pientä juttuu. Oiskohan Mojo SL ens vuonna?

----------


## kide

Mitäs alien alloyta nuo eturieskat ovat  :No huh!: ? Näyttävät vaan siltä, etteivät voi millään pysyä ehjinä ja suorina, jos innostuu vähän kovempaa polkaseen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eikä nekään ole kisakelvottomia, kunhan muistaa vaihtaa uudet joka kisaan. Mikäs toi pakka on? KCNC?



Ei "kulutuskestävyys" välttämättä ole se suurin ongelma, vaan pikemminkin surkea ja pelottava ajotuntuma. Itse yritin syksyllä ajella muutaman lenkin 300-grammaisilla Furious Fredeillä, ja kyllä kovin vaikiaa oli 2.2" Racekingeihin verrattuna, vaikka polku oli sileä.  :Hymy:  Enemmän tai vähemmän makuasiasta taitaa tosin olla kyse.

Pakka on Recon alu 11-34 (150 g).

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitäs alien alloyta nuo eturieskat ovat ? Näyttävät vaan siltä, etteivät voi millään pysyä ehjinä ja suorina, jos innostuu vähän kovempaa polkaseen.



Noita eturattaita ei saa kaupasta, vaan ne on erään ww-jäsenen itse tekemiä. Iterointia noissa on harrastettu jonkin verran, ja kyllä kaveri väittää, että nuo kestävät "kovaa ajoa". Tiedä sitten, pitääkö paikkaansa... Kieltämättä näyttävät aika pelottavilta.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Eivät ne rattaat kuvassa näkyvään suuntaan tarvitse paljoa materiaalia jos rattaan rakenteen muoto on järkevä. Sivusuuntaan taas on toinen juttu. Kokeilkaas vaikka SRAM Red:in isollariävällä ruhjomista...

Tunella on muuten myös sippinen Ti-pakka. Mulla on maantieversio siitä ittellä.

Alupakalla kiriminen voi olla hupiva...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Ei "kulutuskestävyys" välttämättä ole se suurin ongelma, vaan pikemminkin surkea ja pelottava ajotuntuma. Itse yritin syksyllä ajella muutaman lenkin 300-grammaisilla Furious Fredeillä, ja kyllä kovin vaikiaa oli 2.2" Racekingeihin verrattuna, vaikka polku oli sileä.  Enemmän tai vähemmän makuasiasta taitaa tosin olla kyse.
> 
> Pakka on Recon alu 11-34 (150 g).



Mulla oli noi (tai on vieläkin jossain laatikossa) Maxxis flyweightit ja eka lenkki toimi hyvin, toisella kaksi rengasrikkoa. Ajotuntuma ihan ok. Empä löytänyt tietoa tosta Recosta :No huh!: .

Ai eihän ne ollutkaan Flyweightit.

----------


## izmo

Tää tarina ei liity joustopyörään vaan viime viikolla ostettuun halpaan etujousitettuun Garyn Paragonin 29" isopyörään ja pyörän hinta noin 1600e lähtöpaino 13kg noin. Nyt pyörä saanut uudet kiekot, ohjainkannatin+tanko, satulatolppa+satula, kammet, takapakka ja ketjut...
rahaa palanut jo melkein yhtä paljon kuin pyörän hinta ja keventynyt vain 1.4kg
että mitä tästä opimme? ei kannata ostaa halpaa pyörää ollenkaan....?

(mutta voihan noista jäteosista koota yhden pyörän :Vink: )

----------


## TVE

Kestääkö ko.satula hyvin, mitä materiaalia on kiinnitys "raiteet"?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kestääkö ko.satula hyvin, mitä materiaalia on kiinnitys "raiteet"?



Kestää. Becker Carbon mtb (sama satula kuin Tune Concorde mtb) on hyvä penkki. Siinä on nuo kuitukiskotkin tehty hiukan perinteisestä poikkeavalla tavalla. Oheinen kuva, joka on taannoin tehty ihan muuhun tarkoitukseen, selventänee tilannetta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> izmo

Kyllä siitä isopyörästä helpohkosti kymppikiloinen saadaan, jos on intoa laittaa kahisevaa palamaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kyllä siitä isopyörästä helpohkosti kymppikiloinen saadaan.



Kerro kuinka se onnistuu, minultakin löytyy 29 tuumainen ankkuri varastosta...
Sitä kahisevaa ei kyllä löydy.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Minä tein tämän vuotiselle Paragoonille Excelin, missä tähtäsin tuohon kympin rajaan, mutta loppusummaksi tuli sen verta karuja lukemia, että päädyin tilaamaan rungon Ruotsista ja rakentelemaan alusta lähtien itse. Katotaanpa, saako siitä ysillä alkavia lukemia irti, kunhan se tuosta telineestä irroitetaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

Alkaa tässä vaiheessa vaan tuntuu siltä että ois pitänyt tilata vaan se kuiturunkonen isopyörä niin ois saanut kevyen aihion heti....?

renkaista varmaan voi vähän tiputtaa painoo vielä.... täytyy kohta pyörä kiikuttaa puntariin.

----------


## T.M

Off-topic:
Itsellä on myös GF-kevennyksessä ja aihiona X-caliber. Exceliin mätin osia/euroja ja alkoi todella pahasti hirvittää. 690 euron panostuksella (kiekot/stemmi/satula/takapakka/vaihtajat/sisurit/renkaat) pyörän painoksi ajokunnossa pitäisi tulla 11,7 kg ei mikään höyhensarjalainen. Samalla halpa jäykkäperä muuttuukin aika kalliiksi ja tulin katumapäälle. Jatketaan rohjolla ja vaihdetaan rikkimenneet osat kevyempiin jospa satsaisin täysjoustoni keventämiseen hmmm.....

----------


## izmo

> --> izmo
> 
> Kyllä siitä isopyörästä helpohkosti kymppikiloinen saadaan, jos on intoa laittaa kahisevaa palamaan.




meinas lähtee jo mopo käsistä mutta ois pitänyt alkaa rungon rotsaukseen kun ylimääräiset Campan kuitukammet ois ollut varastossa mutta tyydyin uusiin Simanon SLX malliin ja keveni niillä alkuperäisiin kampiin aika tarkalleen 200g

----------


## TVE

Kiitti aki hyvästä vastauksesta, aion hankkia ko. jakkaran! äkkiseltään tuntuu uskomattomalta että nuo kuitukiskot kestää mutta jos kerran näin on niin eikun shoppaamaan :Hymy:  thomsonnin masterpiece setback tarkotus kiinnittää penkkiin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> thomsonnin masterpiece setback tarkotus kiinnittää penkkiin...



Varmistapa vielä jostakin, että Thomsonin tolppa ja Beckerin penkki ovat yhteensopivia. En oo tuosta ihan varma...

----------


## izmo

> Off-topic:
> Itsellä on myös GF-kevennyksessä ja aihiona X-caliber. Exceliin mätin osia/euroja ja alkoi todella pahasti hirvittää. 690 euron panostuksella (kiekot/stemmi/satula/takapakka/vaihtajat/sisurit/renkaat) pyörän painoksi ajokunnossa pitäisi tulla 11,7 kg ei mikään höyhensarjalainen. Samalla halpa jäykkäperä muuttuukin aika kalliiksi ja tulin katumapäälle. Jatketaan rohjolla ja vaihdetaan rikkimenneet osat kevyempiin jospa satsaisin täysjoustoni keventämiseen hmmm.....



nyt on paino alle 11.7kg mutta ei ihan riittänyt toi 690 euron panostus....

----------


## TVE

joo hyvä pointti, käyvätkö thomson ja becker yhteen, sen osaa varmaan kertoa xx light bikesin jurgen, joka palikoita myy? harmi jos ei käy, tarviin kuitenkin 30,9mm tolpan joka käy beckeriin...ja mielellään kohtuu kevyt :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> joo hyvä pointti, käyvätkö thomson ja becker yhteen, sen osaa varmaan kertoa xx light bikesin jurgen, joka palikoita myy? harmi jos ei käy, tarviin kuitenkin 30,9mm tolpan joka käy beckeriin...ja mielellään kohtuu kevyt



Menee vähän ohi aiheesta, mutta...

Miksei se thomsonin clamppi kävis?
Thomsonin clamppi on varmaan yksi parhaiten kiskoja tukeva malli eli jos ei sillä kestä niin on kumma? Kevythän se thomson ei ole  :Vink: 

Itsekkin olen tuota satulaa odotellut, mutta toistaiseksi ei ole mitään kuulunut, taisin tilata väärästä maasta. prkl...
Tune ei muuten jostain viime kesästä lähtien ole myynyt enää Concorden MTB mallia. Tietääkö kukaan syytä?
Maantiemalli Concorde RRi on kuitenkin valikoimissa.

edit: onhan toi thomson suht kevyt. koko 30,9 on vähän harvinaisempi ja taitaa olla valikoimaa hiukan vähempi. Extralite ainakin ja ehkä NewUltimate tekee tolppia 30,9 koossa.

----------


## haedon

Uskoisin että käy tuo Thomson. Juurikin tuo kiskoja tukeva osa on riittävän pitkä hiilarisatulalle. Sen sijaan Tunen (ja muut saman tyyppiset) tolppa käy vähän huonosti, koska luiskahtaa helposti pois ja saattaa myös murtaa kiskon. No ne tietää keneltä löytyy tuo Tunen Starkestuck (en ikinä muista miten se kirjoitetaan :Nolous: )

Tässä minun "kevytprojekti" valmiina:

----------


## Takamisakari

> Tässä minun "kevytprojekti" valmiina:



Keula, onko hyvä hän? Nimim. Reba WC pitäisi hävittää ja äkkiä.

----------


## haedon

> Keula, onko hyvä hän? Nimim. Reba WC pitäisi hävittää ja äkkiä.



Kait se ihan hyvä on, ainakin paras millä olen ajanut. Talvellä ajelu ei kyllä anna tietenkään oikeaa kuvaa toiminnasta ja muutenkin vielä ajot aika vähissä.

----------


## Plus

> Tässä minun "kevytprojekti" valmiina:



Harvemmin sitä näkee all-mountain runkoa sikakapeella succistangolla ja über-weenie osilla... :No huh!:

----------


## haedon

> Harvemmin sitä näkee all-mountain runkoa sikakapeella succistangolla ja über-weenie osilla...



No sen tilalle onkin tulossa vielä Easton Monkeylite SL -riser. Lisäksi löytyy toiset vanteet läskimmille kumeille.

----------


## Patterson

> Minä tein tämän vuotiselle Paragoonille Excelin, missä tähtäsin tuohon kympin rajaan, mutta loppusummaksi tuli sen verta karuja lukemia, että päädyin tilaamaan rungon Ruotsista ja rakentelemaan alusta lähtien itse. Katotaanpa, saako siitä ysillä alkavia lukemia irti, kunhan se tuosta telineestä irroitetaan.



Laittoko Guru Paragonin vai jonku muun rungon? Mitä osia?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Laittoko Guru Paragonin vai jonku muun rungon? Mitä osia?



En lähtenyt lainkaan tuohon GF-linjalle. 2008-mallin Mamasitaan pulttaan kiinni vanhat palikat Canyonista ehkä jollain pikku lisämausteilla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tässä minun "kevytprojekti" valmiina:



Erittäin hieno!

----------


## TVE

Onko tuo satula kiskoissa kiinni normaalisti ylä ja alapuolelta kiristyvillä puoli pyöreillä kiinnittimillä, kuvassa näyttää kovin oudolta tuo penkin "sisäpuolen" kisko..ikään kuin sinne ei saisi mitään kiinni? 

http://www.bikeonline.it/catalog/pro...08&language=en

----------


## p-olkisin

> Onko tuo satula kiskoissa kiinni normaalisti ylä ja alapuolelta kiristyvillä puoli pyöreillä kiinnittimillä, kuvassa näyttää kovin oudolta tuo penkin "sisäpuolen" kisko..ikään kuin sinne ei saisi mitään kiinni? 
> 
> http://www.bikeonline.it/catalog/pro...08&language=en



Eiköhän se ole sieltä alta/sisältä myös pyöreä, eihän siihen saisi muuten kiinni mitään tolppaa?
Tästä topicista löytyy lähikuva Headonin satulasta, joka on kiinnitetty lähes samalla tapaa. Myös tuo Elifapin Canondalen satula on sama. Ja Akin liittämässä kuvassa on vielä merkitty kohta johon AX tolpan saa kiinni. Eikös AX käytä juuri noita pyöreitä tankoja clampin yläosana?

Linkittämäsi kuva on juuri siitä kaupasta josta tilasin ja toistaiseksi en suosittele! Huomenna kuukausi tilauksesta, eivätkä ole vastanneet meileihin.

EDIT: Tunelta tuli vastaus ette sisäisistä syistä johtuen ovat lopettaneet yhteistyön Beckerin kanssa. Kuitenkin Tunen valikoimissa on Concorde maantiemalli? Kukas tekee Speedneedle satulat onko ne Tunen omia?

----------


## haedon

Kyllä se on kaareva/pyöreä sieltä sisäpuolelta. AX:in tolpat käy kyllä. Se pitää vielä sanoa että minusta tämä Tunen/Beckerin satulakiskomalli on nerokkainta mitä on keksitty satulamarkkinoilla. Kevyt, kestävä ja joustaa kuitenkin myös hieman.

Kävi sitten niin että satulatolppa sanoi *Kräts*  hypyn alastulon jälkeen (piti tietenkin istua hypyssä), joten siitä tuli nyt lyhennettyä maantiepyörään sopivaksi. Taidan siirtyä tolpassa takaisin alu/scandium -linjalle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ja Akin liittämässä kuvassa on vielä merkitty kohta johon AX tolpan saa kiinni. Eikös AX käytä juuri noita pyöreitä tankoja clampin yläosana?



Juuri näin.

OT: On tää tietotekniikka ihmeellistä. Oon täällä jossain Pohjois-Suomen korvessa hiihtelemässä viikon, mutta silti pystyy kaikenlaisten mokkuloiden ansiosta harrastamaan sivistynyttä keskustelua AX-tolpista ja kuitupenkeistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> OT: On tää tietotekniikka ihmeellistä. Oon täällä jossain Pohjois-Suomen korvessa hiihtelemässä viikon, mutta silti pystyy kaikenlaisten mokkuloiden ansiosta harrastamaan sivistynyttä keskustelua AX-tolpista ja kuitupenkeistä.



Mikä onkin erittäin tärkeää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TVE

Kiitos vinkeistä, aion tilata kamaa (carbon penkki muunmuassa) www.xx-light-bikes.com kaupasta, sieltä ainakin vastaa kaveri yleensä seuraavalle päivälle mikäli on ollut kysyttävää s-postitse. Toistaiseksi vaikuttaa toimivalta paikalta ainakin speksien / tietopuolen asioissa ja tavaraa tuntuu olevan hyllyssä ihan kohtuu paljon...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oon täällä jossain Pohjois-Suomen korvessa hiihtelemässä viikon, mutta silti pystyy kaikenlaisten mokkuloiden ansiosta harrastamaan sivistynyttä keskustelua AX-tolpista ja kuitupenkeistä.



Kuules, nyt nyppäät ne mokkulat irti ja lähdet nauttimaan ulkoilmasta. Ja annat meidän täällä höpistä turhanpäiväsiä juttuja pyörän osista.

Sitten hiihdon jälkeen hiukan rommikaakaota ja kohti liukkaita parketteja.  :Vink:

----------


## Hammer

> Juuri näin.
> 
> OT: On tää tietotekniikka ihmeellistä. Oon täällä jossain Pohjois-Suomen korvessa hiihtelemässä viikon, mutta silti pystyy kaikenlaisten mokkuloiden ansiosta harrastamaan sivistynyttä keskustelua AX-tolpista ja kuitupenkeistä.



Hus ladulle sieltä, mokkulat näreeseen ...
On mukavampi speksata kun tekee muuta välillä

----------


## yypy

> Juuri näin.
> 
> OT: On tää tietotekniikka ihmeellistä. Oon täällä jossain Pohjois-Suomen korvessa hiihtelemässä viikon, mutta silti pystyy kaikenlaisten mokkuloiden ansiosta harrastamaan sivistynyttä keskustelua AX-tolpista ja kuitupenkeistä.



Eihän siellä mitään hiihtää tarvii, jos pääsee tänne.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tää on tällainen fillareistavieroitusviikko. Mutta onneks on tää voorumi.  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Tää on tällainen fillareistavieroitusviikko. Mutta onneks on tää voorumi.



Kait sulla on edes sauvat hiilikuitua........ja kuituruokavalio ettei tuu liian pahoja vieroitusoireita.

----------


## usko juntunen

Ladulla voi bongata kuitusen....kolmensadan postauksen jälkeen vielä tiukasti aiheessa :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei oo Virpiä vielä näkyny, vaikka hiilikuitusauvoja on tullu jo aika ahkerasti heiluteltua...

----------


## Punkku

> Ei oo Virpiä vielä näkyny, vaikka hiilikuitusauvoja on tullu jo aika ahkerasti heiluteltua...



Tukevasti offtopikkia. Virpi oli lauantaina Espoon Oittaalla suksimassa..

----------


## px

Hiljaa hyvä tulee. Katsellaan mitä nuo linkut kestävät, 46g antoi vaaka parille painoksi, säästöä AC:n settiin 69g. Koko pyörän osalta vaaka näyttää nyt lukemaa 10310g, mutta lähipäivinä voisi ehkä heilahtaa jo alle kympin, olettaen että posti hoitaa hommansa. Jarrut ja etenkin renkaat ovat edelleen melkoisia ankkureita, mutta katsellaan :)

----------


## Mikko

> Noita eturattaita ei saa kaupasta, vaan ne on erään ww-jäsenen itse tekemiä.



Mistä aineesta ja miten ww-jäsen on noita työstänyt?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Katsellaan mitä nuo linkut kestävät, ...



Samanmoinen jännitys on päällä täälläkin suunnassa. Tuli laitettua samanlaiset punaiset, napojen kanssa sävy sävyyn.  :Vink:

----------


## S-Works

Kun tosta Stanin Race kehästä ei löydä leikkauskuvaa, niin jos joku viitsisi mitata kuinka leveä se on sisämitaltaan?

----------


## izmo

> Samanmoinen jännitys on päällä täälläkin suunnassa. Tuli laitettua samanlaiset punaiset, napojen kanssa sävy sävyyn.




sopis isopyörän punasiin napoihin... mistä noitä löytyy...?
'
(vai täytyiskö odottaa koeajon tuloksia vielä... :Vink: )

----------


## haedon

> Kun tosta Stanin Race kehästä ei löydä leikkauskuvaa, niin jos joku viitsisi mitata kuinka leveä se on sisämitaltaan?



Mä luulisin että Race on vain kevennetty ZTR355, joten sisäleveys on luultavasti 19mm.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> sopis isopyörän punasiin napoihin... mistä noitä löytyy...?
> '
> (vai täytyiskö odottaa koeajon tuloksia vielä...)



Minä tilasin omani Bike-Componentsilta.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Mistä aineesta ja miten ww-jäsen on noita työstänyt?



CNC-koneella ja alumiinista. Se jamppa kyselee multa nääs kaikenmoista multa välillä.

----------


## p-olkisin

> CNC-koneella ja alumiinista. Se jamppa kyselee multa nääs kaikenmoista multa välillä.



Luulin että ne oli titaanista. Taisi olla aluksi, oisko sitten vaihtunu vielä kevyempiin kun näyttäis painot olevan 44T 33g 29T 17g?

Kone ei ole normaali CNC jyrsin vaan vedellä leikkaava. 

Cannondale löytyy täältä: http://eliflap.blog.aruba.it/
Rattaista mm.: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4286712

ps. tosta Cannondailistä on jarrujen adaptereista leikattu palat pois keskeltä!?Kommentteja?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

En tiedä kumpaa materiaalia varmasti tai koneista sen kummemmin, mutta jampalla on sellainen firma kuin Experimental Prototype ja hiilari ei sillä taivu. Mun pitäisi tehdä tohon Cannariin muutama osa kun kerkiäisi. Mutta nyt pitää mennä painimaan yhen 30kg painavan metallimuotin kanssa että saa hiilaria teollisuuteenkin...

----------


## px

> sopis isopyörän punasiin napoihin... mistä noitä löytyy...?



Ebaysta itse. Tuli yksittäistilauksena postikuluineen halvemmaksi kuin B-C:sta.

----------


## p-olkisin

> ...Mun pitäisi tehdä tohon Cannariin muutama osa kun kerkiäisi......



Ei näin voi vastata  :Vink:  Kerro ny ihmees et mitä?

----------


## px

Posti kulki viimeinkin.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Posti kulki viimeinkin.



Oliks pakko! Juicy Ultimatet n.493g kun kahvoissa alupultit(lyhentämättömillä letkuilla).
Eli noilla -150g!

Mistä tilasit kun on noin värikkäät?
Noihin vielä hiilari kahvat ni kevenis entisestään.

----------


## teemu oksanen

> ps. tosta Cannondailistä on jarrujen adaptereista leikattu palat pois keskeltä!?Kommentteja?




niin jostakin se on otettava se "viimeisin" gramma määrä tuossa hyvä paikka..
reikiäkin voisi tuohon porailla lisäksi?

itse olen erilaisessa laitteessa (autossa) jossa tarvii lisätä tukevuutta, vahventaa ja keventää mahdollisimman paljon olen käyttänyt reikiä joissain esim.palkki rakennetta 2kpl 60x40x3mm aivan 32mm reikiä täyteen siten, että reikäjako menee reijän säteen toisissaan ohi. sit nämä on nidottu yhteen  hitsaamalla ja ainakin on saatanan jäykkä ja kevyt rakenne! eikös reijät tuo lisää jäykkyyttä tietyissä rakenteissa?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Ärykköset ois kyllä ihan kiva päivitys hämähäkkiin..hhmmhh...

----------


## haedon

> Posti kulki viimeinkin.



Mistäs sait jo tuollaiset tilattua :No huh!: ? Taitaa olla ekat Suomessa.

----------


## greenman

> Posti kulki viimeinkin.



Voi Fuck, niitä saa punasenakin. Nyt rupes (lompakkoa) ahistaan.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Posti kulki viimeinkin.



Eikös se tuonut tiskiharjaa?? :Hymy: 


[/quote]

----------


## px

> Voi Fuck, niitä saa punasenakin. Nyt rupes (lompakkoa) ahistaan.



Punaisena, sinisenä, valkoisena ja oliko vielä mustanakin, en muista. Mutta vain Cubelle tehtyinä erikoisversiona. Pelkkiä jarruja ei ole siis liian helppo löytää. Ellei sitten osta koko pyörää, revi jarruja talteen ja pistä loppupyörää eteenpäin  :Sarkastinen: 

Kuvia Cuben mallistosta:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=67

----------


## px

> Mistäs sait jo tuollaiset tilattua? Taitaa olla ekat Suomessa.



 



> Mistä tilasit kun on noin värikkäät? Noihin vielä hiilari kahvat ni kevenis entisestään.



Hiilarikahvat ehkä joskus, jos sattuu eteen. Näkeepähän. Tarpeeksi pitkään kun metsästi ja päivysti eri nettihuutokauppoja niin silmiin osui. Halvat eivät kyllä olleet  :Sarkastinen: . Normiversiohan tuosta on aikas tylsän värinen, joskin huhupuheiden mukaan kymmenisen grammaa kevyempi, ilman tuota pinnoitusta.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Punaisena, sinisenä, valkoisena ja oliko vielä mustanakin, en muista. Mutta vain Cubelle tehtyinä erikoisversiona. Pelkkiä jarruja ei ole siis liian helppo löytää. Ellei sitten osta koko pyörää, revi jarruja talteen ja pistä loppupyörää eteenpäin 
> 
> Kuvia Cuben mallistosta:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=67



No näin arvelinkin kun keskustelupalstoilla ja kaupoissa on näkyny vaan sitä perus musta hopee yhdistelmää. Cuben pyörissä on tullut kuolattua noita erikois värjättyjä.

Noi on sen verran kevyet että voisit avata niille oman topicin  :Vink: 
Milloinkohan muilta valmistajilta tulee vastaavat?
Tietääkö kukaan SRAM uusien X.X jarrujen painoa?

----------


## pööräilijä

> Mistäs sait jo tuollaiset tilattua? Taitaa olla ekat Suomessa.



ehkä irrallisena mut multa löytyy kans samanlaiset :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Millaisia laikkoja noihin R1:iin saa? Onko niille joku oma uusi oma mallinsa?

----------


## px

> Millaisia laikkoja noihin R1:iin saa? Onko niille joku oma uusi oma mallinsa?



Tarjoavat tällaisia vaihtoehtoja:
 ja 

Omassa setissä oli mukana tuota ensimmäistä mallia, punnasin 180mm levyt molemmat 109 grammaan. Ylimääräiseksi jäävät. 160mm version pitäisi muistaakseni painaa 88g, mutta pidän varmaan nuo nykyiset 160/140mm Alligatorit pyörässä kiinni.

Tuolla vielä lisää juttua näistä jarruista: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417405

----------


## haedon

> Tarjoavat tällaisia vaihtoehtoja:
>  ja 
> 
> Omassa setissä oli mukana tuota ensimmäistä mallia, punnasin 180mm levyt molemmat 109 grammaan. Ylimääräiseksi jäävät. 160mm version pitäisi muistaakseni painaa 88g, mutta pidän varmaan nuo nykyiset 160/140mm Alligatorit pyörässä kiinni.
> 
> Tuolla vielä lisää juttua näistä jarruista: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417405



Oliko toi kaksiosainen levy kevyempi? Hintaa ainakin oli pari kymppiä enemmän.

----------


## px

> Oliko toi kaksiosainen levy kevyempi? Hintaa ainakin oli pari kymppiä enemmän.



Tuolla Mtbr:n threadissa oli punnittuna 180mm kaksiosainen levy 110 grammaan ja 160mm levy 88g. Nuo omat "yksiosaiset" 180mm levyt olivat sen 109g, joten eipä lie isoista eroista kyse.

----------


## px

Yksi kevennyskohde mikä kovasti voisi kiinnostaa lähitulevaisuudessa olisi tämä: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=490356  -  Eclipsen sisusgummit, 56g sanovat painoksi ja pitäisi olla paljon nykyisiä ratkaisuja kestävämpi.. "in-house tests showed that the resistance to pinchflats is 30 times higher than regular butyl tubes". Lupaavalta ainakin kuulostaisi, eikä pitäisi kuulemma mennä kuin pari kuukautta, että olisivat saatavilla. Pidetäänpä korvat höröllä.

----------


## px

> Tuossa sun osalistassasi taitaa keulan massa olla hiukan alakanttiin, jos tuo on 100-millinen malli. Mun TPC-versio samasta keulasta on 1322 g, ja ostin TPC:n nimenomaan siksi, että sen pitäisi olla hiukan kepeempi kuin Absolute.



Tuli viimein punnattua tuo keulakin, kesti kyllä. 1340g, ~175mm putkella.

----------


## mtok77

> Punaisena, sinisenä, valkoisena ja oliko vielä mustanakin, en muista. Mutta vain Cubelle tehtyinä erikoisversiona. Pelkkiä jarruja ei ole siis liian helppo löytää. Ellei sitten osta koko pyörää, revi jarruja talteen ja pistä loppupyörää eteenpäin 
> 
> Kuvia Cuben mallistosta:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=67



Ja Scottin kallleimmissa malleissa on kiillotettuna. Sellaiset kun jostain löytäisi..

----------


## kide

> Yksi kevennyskohde mikä kovasti voisi kiinnostaa lähitulevaisuudessa olisi tämä: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=490356  -  Eclipsen sisusgummit, 56g sanovat painoksi ja pitäisi olla paljon nykyisiä ratkaisuja kestävämpi.. "in-house tests showed that the resistance to pinchflats is 30 times higher than regular butyl tubes". Lupaavalta ainakin kuulostaisi, eikä pitäisi kuulemma mennä kuin pari kuukautta, että olisivat saatavilla. Pidetäänpä korvat höröllä.



Huh, jopas on kortongit!  :No huh!:  Mitähän materiaalia tarkalleen mahtavat olla? Tosin taitaa olla tarkoin varjeltu salaisuus. 

Arvioitu saatavuusajankohta osuu kyllä epäilyttävän lähelle aprillipäivää... Jos ovat totta ja pitävät lupauksensa, on tässä oikea sisurivallankumous ja litkut voi kaataa viemäriin!

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Ihan äkkiä en ite lähde kyllä litkuja viemäriin kippailemaan...veikkaan että 56gr sisäkumi ei kuitenkaan kauhean hyvin paikkaile itseään...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tomibert

> Ihan äkkiä en ite lähde kyllä litkuja viemäriin kippailemaan...veikkaan että 56gr sisäkumi ei kuitenkaan kauhean hyvin paikkaile itseään...



Antti ystäväiseni, tässä ketjussa rakennetaan pyörää punnitusta, ei luotettavaa etenemistä varten.  :Hymy: 

Sisuskumin aiheuttama vierintävastus on joka tapauksessa suurempi kuin litkujen aiheuttama. Optimoidakko siis kohti keveyttä vai luotettavuutta ja pientä vierintävastusta?

Sitäpaitsi litkut ovat semmoista tavaraa jota ei pitäisi viemäriverkostoon suuria määriä kippailla...

- Tomi

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sitäpaitsi litkut ovat semmoista tavaraa jota ei pitäisi viemäriverkostoon suuria määriä kippailla...



Mitä, eikös sillä onnistukkaan sellainen tee-se-itse viemäriremontti?  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Lukaisinpa ton MTBR:n ketjun lävitse, ihan mielenkiintoiset kumithan noi varmasti ovat..  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Lukaisinpa ton MTBR:n ketjun lävitse, ihan mielenkiintoiset kumithan noi varmasti ovat..



Joo mä oon kanssa sivuuttanu ton topicin aina aiemmin. Otsikon nähtyäni ensi reaktio oli että ei hemmetissä mitään noi kevyitä, ei voi kestää, kun noi contin 99g supersonicitki tuntu hajoilevan välillä itteksee. No kävin kanssa eilen pikalukee silmäilee sen läpi ja kyllähän ne vaikutti aika mielenkiintoisilta.

----------


## Nightie

> Posti kulki viimeinkin.




Paljonkos nuo uudet Vormulat on niitä vanhoja jarruja (Avidit?) kevyemmät, vai sanoitko jo?

----------


## S-Works

> NightieLainaus:
> 
> 
> Paljonkos nuo uudet Vormulat on niitä vanhoja jarruja (Avidit?) kevyemmät, vai sanoitko jo?



Tästä..





> p-olkisinLainaus:
> 
> Oliks pakko! Juicy Ultimatet n.493g kun kahvoissa alupultit(lyhentämättömillä letkuilla).
> Eli noilla -150g!

----------


## px

> Paljonkos nuo uudet Vormulat on niitä vanhoja jarruja (Avidit?) kevyemmät, vai sanoitko jo?



Omista Juicy 3 -ankkureista lähti muistaakseni noin 210g pois. Vähemmän kuin toivoin... no, saapi nähdä jos jaksaa vielä hommata hiilarikahvat ja titaanipultit joskus.

----------


## izmo

Isopyörän Juicy kolmoset ois suunnitelmissa päivittää Juicy Ultimateen ja teoreettinen
laskutoimitus antaa vaan -120g  mutta tolle R tielle ei lähdetä... :Vink:

----------


## simojoki

> Isopyörän Juicy kolmoset ois suunnitelmissa päivittää Juicy Ultimateen ja teoreettinen
> laskutoimitus antaa vaan -120g  mutta tolle R tielle ei lähdetä...



Laita Topilta jarrut, saat sen pari sataa grammaa pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Antti ystäväiseni, tässä ketjussa rakennetaan pyörää punnitusta, ei luotettavaa etenemistä varten.



Mitä, mitä??? Ei tää pidä paikkaansa. Tässä ketjussa rakennetaan fillaria ensisijaisesti Tahkon kolmelle kierrokselle. Se, jos mikä, vaatii luotettavaa etenemistä. Pitää tosin myöntää, että satunnaisesti tulee lipsahdeltua harmaalle alueelle, mistä esimerkkeinä olkoot vaikkapa Schmolke TLO -tanko ja ZTR Race -kehät. Mutta kyllä ne sitten kuitenkin sen Tahkon viime kesänä kestivät.  :Hymy:  Saa nähdä, joko tänä kesänä antautuvat...

Lähettelin taannoin sähköpostia noiden kevytsisärenkaiden valmistajalle. Kysyin, saako kumeja jo ostaa jostakin, ja vastaus oli vapaasti suomennettuna suurinpiirtein seuraavanlainen: "Tuote tulee myyntiin, kunhan valmistustekniikan luotettavuus saadaan ensin riittävän korkealle tasolle." Ja toihan voi tarkoittaa ihan mitä tahansa viikon ja ikuisuuden väliltä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TVE

Aki, Älä vaan sano että schmolke TLO ei ehkä kestäisikään, tilasin nimittäin ittekin samanlaisen SL mallina :Hymy:  Eräs kuitu expertti sanoi että "täh 100g tanko, sehän kestää jo ajaa tankilla yli".. :Hymy:  ja tarkoitti siis että varmasti kestää..sittenhän ton kestävyyden näkee kun rymistelee metsässä...tosin jos tanko katkeaa väärässä paikassa niin siinä voi henki mennä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Oman kokemukseni mukaan 100-grammaiset tangot (ainakin Easton EC90) on "pomminvarmoja", mutta kun tuosta otetaan vielä 30 g pois, saadaan kovin ohuen ja hentoisen oloinen Schmolke TLO. Mutta toistaiseksi sekin on kestänyt.  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Oman kokemukseni mukaan 100-grammaiset tangot (ainakin Easton EC90) on "pomminvarmoja", mutta kun tuosta otetaan vielä 30 g pois, saadaan kovin ohuen ja hentoisen oloinen Schmolke TLO. Mutta toistaiseksi sekin on kestänyt.



Kannattaako 30 gramman takia vaihtaa noinkin oleellinen osa pomminvarmasta hentoiseen?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kannattaako 30 gramman takia vaihtaa noinkin oleellinen osa pomminvarmasta hentoiseen?



Ei kannata. Mitään järkeä tässä touhussa ei oo enää pitkään aikaan ollu.  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Ei kannata. Mitään järkeä tässä touhussa ei oo enää pitkään aikaan ollu.



Heh - komee tuloo sparkista!  :Hymy: 
Toivotaan ettei tanko katkea ainakaan heti ekalla kiekalla - saattas harmittaa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Voi moro sun kanssas, arvaappa kauanko Akilla on ollut toi TLO....

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Voi moro sun kanssas, arvaappa kauanko Akilla on ollut toi TLO....



Moro, ja enpä osaa sanoa - viestistäsi päätellen todella kauan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tarkoitin tuolla edellisellä kommentillani lähinnä sitä, että jos fillarin keventelyä yrittää perustella järkisyillä, se on mun mielestä lähinnä itsensä pettämistä. Ei tässä mitään järkeä ole. Järkevää olis ostaa XT-tasoinen pyörä ja ajaa pirusti. Todennäköisesti sillä pääsis kisoissa käytännössä ihan samaa vauhtia kuin näillä kevennysvehkeilläkin.

----------


## Olmi

OT: Akihan ajaa luonnollisesti melko vähän, koska on kaluston tuoma keveysetu..  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Vink: 

Paljonhan se "pirusti" olisi..  :No huh!: 

edit: kohta Aki menee jo viestien määrässäkin ohitse..

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Olmi

Ei keventely ja "pirusti ajaminen" kuitenkaan oo toisiaan poissulkevia juttuja.  :Vink: 

Ja onneksi on saumat päästä teikäläisestä ohi edes viestien määrässä. Kisoissa moinen ei tuu ikinä onnistumaan, ellet sitten pysähdy poimimaan marjoja, kuten viime kesänä Korsossa.

----------


## Olmi

Ainiin ja tuo XT/ ajaminen on jo koitettu.. ei toimi. 

Nyt on aika keventää!  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> --> Olmi
> 
> Ei keventely ja "pirusti ajaminen" kuitenkaan oo toisiaan poissulkevia juttuja. 
> 
> Ja onneksi on saumat päästä teikäläisestä ohi edes viestien määrässä. Kisoissa moinen ei tuu ikinä onnistumaan, ellet sitten pysähdy poimimaan marjoja, kuten viime kesänä Korsossa.




nyt Aki  lyöt löylyä kiukaalla ja postaat koko yön sanaleikkejä, vastaat jokaiseen galluppiin ja kysymykseen... :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tarkoitin tuolla edellisellä kommentillani lähinnä sitä, että jos fillarin keventelyä yrittää perustella järkisyillä, se on mun mielestä lähinnä itsensä pettämistä. Ei tässä mitään järkeä ole.



Juuri tuosta rehellisyydestä johtuen tätä onkin mukava seurata. Tässä tunnustetaan reilusti mikä on pelin henki.

Jotenkin hassu lukea niitä tarinoita, joissa yritetään tämä leikkiminen kääntämään ihan pakolliseksi asiaksi. Lähinnä keksitään syitä millä huijata itseään.  :Vink:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kyllä mää ainakin keventelen puhtaasti järkisyillä, mikäli fysiikan lakeja voidaan pitää järjen päätelminä. Keveellä pyörällä on mukavampi ajaa kun se liikkuu vähemmällä forcella ja on täten nopeampi ajettava. Kaiken lisäksi otan hyödyn irti keventelyn aikaansaamasta plasebo-efektistä. Kun keveet osat laittaa puntariin ja ruuvaa palikat kiinni pyörään, niin plasebo-boostaus on huomattava! Ken uskoo lujasti puntarin lukemiin ja kevennyspalikoiden autuaaksi tekevään vakutukseen, se pelastuu. Tunneseikat ynnä muut hölynpölyt kannattaa keventelyssä unohtaa ja luottaa puntarin sanaan sekä puhtaaseen järkeen. Kyse on kovasta tieteestä, josta humanistien ja kulutushysteerikkojen kannattaa pysyä erossa. Keventely on tinkimättömyyttä, optimoinnin halua ja täydellisyyden tavoittelua. Kaikki pyöräilyä harrastavat perfektionistit löytävät itsensä ennemmin tai myöhemmin puntarin ääreltä. Itsensä pettämistä on se, ettei tunnusta keventelyssä olevaa järkeä siinä pelossa, että leimautuisi järjettömäksi siksi, että toiset pitävät touhua järjettömänä ja hullujen hommana. Keventely on hullutusta niille, jotka kadotukseen joutuvat.  :Irvistys:

----------


## XC-JJ

Ja koko suerakunta HUUTAA yhteen ääneen: "AAAAAAA-MEN!!!!"

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Space Cowboy

Wäkevää tekstiä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Paluu aiheeseen:

Aki tuleeko scottiin formulan jarrut? Mitä mieltä olet kyseisistä jarruista? Vai säästääkö niillä painossa enää yhtään? 
Itse olen nähnyt ja kuullut kuinka helposti Oroissa kahvasta sylinteriin menevä mäntä (vai mikä se nyt oli) katkeaa. Eli kun rakenne taitaa olla sama R1ssä niin hieman arveluttaa kesto.

----------


## kide

> Oman kokemukseni mukaan 100-grammaiset tangot (ainakin Easton EC90) on "pomminvarmoja", mutta kun tuosta otetaan vielä 30 g pois, saadaan kovin ohuen ja hentoisen oloinen Schmolke TLO. Mutta toistaiseksi sekin on kestänyt.



Jos 100-grammaiset kuitutangot on kestäviä, niin miten mahtaa olla 115-grammaisten alutankojen laita? Tollanen kun on nyt puoli vuotta toiminut hyvin työmatkafillarissa ja tekisi mieli koittaa sitä maastoajossa. Kyseessä on siis KCNC SC Bone Flat (Scandium T7451 600 mm) ja on sellaisella kai joku XC-kisojakin uskaltanut ajaa. Vai olisiko vaan parempi jättää se pyörätiekruisailuun ja hankkia maastoon jotain ihan muuta?

----------


## haedon

Mulla ainakin Eastonin kevyt alutanko notkuili esim. mäkiä ylös runtatessa tangolta polkien. Eastonin Hiilikuituinen EC90 ei sitä tee havaittavasti. Vaikea sanoa sitten olisiko toi alutanko saattanut hajota kesken ajon ja kuinka arvaamattomasti se tapahtuisi. Hiilikuituinen satulatolppa ainakin napsahti kerrasta poikki, joten niihin ei luottamusta enää paljoa ole.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki tuleeko scottiin formulan jarrut? Mitä mieltä olet kyseisistä jarruista? Vai säästääkö niillä painossa enää yhtään?



Ei oo ainakaan kiireellä tulossa Formuloita, vaikka ne varmaan äärihienot jarrut onkin. Nykyiset Hopet on kaikkien kilkkeiden kanssa aika tarkasti 300 g/pää, enkä millään pysty keksimään näistä Hopeista mitään pahaa sanottavaa, jos hieman erikoinen väritys jätetään huomiotta.  :Hymy:  Saa nähdä, meneekö R1:t paljon tuon alle. Ainakin takajarruun joutuu laittamaan adapterin, joka syö jonkin verran mahdollista massansäästöä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jos 100-grammaiset kuitutangot on kestäviä, niin miten mahtaa olla 115-grammaisten alutankojen laita?



Oleellinen ero alu- ja kuitutangoissa on siinä, että alumiini väsyy käytössä. Oon yhden kevyen xc-alutangon saanut ajamalla poikki. Viitisen vuotta se muistaakseni kesti. Kuitutangoilla väsymistä ei pyöräilykäytön rasituksissa ymmärtääkseni käytännössä tule.

Eli jos kuitutanko näyttää ehjältä eikä sen naputtelu aiheuta mitään outoja ääniä, sillä uskaltanee ajaa. Tätä mieltä oli tamperelainen maailmanlaajuisesti tunnettu hiilikuitumestari, kun juurikin Schmolke TLO:sta jokin aika sitten juteltiin.  :Hymy:  Alumiinitangolle tämä ei sen sijaan pidä paikkaansa. Ohessa on kuva tilanteesta, joka tuli muutama vuosi sitten ihan puskista. Kyllä kevyillä alutangoillakin varmaan uskaltaa ajaa, mutta ehkä ne kannattaa päästää eläkkeelle jo muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen.

----------


## px

> Ei oo ainakaan kiireellä tulossa Formuloita, vaikka ne varmaan äärihienot jarrut onkin. Nykyiset Hopet on kaikkien kilkkeiden kanssa aika tarkasti 300 g/pää, enkä millään pysty keksimään näistä Hopeista mitään pahaa sanottavaa, jos hieman erikoinen väritys jätetään huomiotta.  Saa nähdä, meneekö R1:t paljon tuon alle. Ainakin takajarruun joutuu laittamaan adapterin, joka syö jonkin verran mahdollista massansäästöä.



Punnasin etu- ja takapään nyt yhteensä 562 grammaan per pää levyineen ja kaikkine kilkkeineen, takana myös adapteri siis. Titaanipultit ja hiilarikahvat säästäisivät tuostakin vielä jonkin verran, lisäksi takajarrun letkusta voisi pätkästä vielä 8-10cm pois. Lisäksi tuo punainen versio on kuulemma kymmenisen grammaa normaalia tylsää mustaharmaata painavampi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Punnasin etu- ja takapään nyt yhteensä 562 grammaan per pää levyineen ja kaikkine kilkkeineen, takana myös adapteri siis.



Kylläpä ne onkin sitten kevyet. Alkaa näyttää siltä, että kisakelpoinen täysjoustofillari on kunnollisilla renkaillakin saatavissa alle 8-kiloiseksi. Mutta Hopet saa kuitenkin pysyä Sparkissa vielä jonkin aikaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jekyll

Punnasin mielenkiinnosta Magura Marta SL-jarruni, parin paino kaikkine hiluineen ja 180mm:n etulevyllä 729g.

Ja pelkät jarrut 443 grammaa, eli levyt vaihtamalla saisi jonkin verran kevennettyä...

----------


## asb

> <kuva katkenneesta tangosta>



Ihan aiheen vierestä... onko tuossa punainen 25.4 -> 31.8 shimmi? Jos kyllä, niin tietääkö kukaan saako niitä mistään mustana ja järkevään hintaan?

----------


## JackOja

> Ihan aiheen vierestä... onko tuossa punainen 25.4 -> 31.8 shimmi?...




Ei voi olla, sillä tuo stemmihän on Syntacen F99.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä se taitaa mennä niin, että tuo Rooxin tanko on shimmin kera 25.4 mm. Tanko (FPS-Racing) näyttää olleen mallistossa ainakin vielä vuonna 2006, jonka jälkeen oheista sivua ei ole päivitetty:
http://www.roox.at/roox/Components_w...ebars_2006.htm

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jotenkin musta tuntuu että jos mun pitäisi ajaa sippoisella alutangolla niin siinä lukisi syntace tai EA. Joku 115g KCNC vaatii jo umpikypärän käyttöä...

Mulla olis joskus 56cm 118g Ritchey WCS alutanko. Se notkui ajossa siihen malliin että se siirrettiin siipan työmatkafillariin nopsaan...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> 25.4 -> 31.8 shimmi? Jos kyllä, niin tietääkö kukaan saako niitä mistään mustana ja järkevään hintaan?



Useillasta 31.8 hiilaritolpasta sahaamalla...aluinekin käy hätäpäissään.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TVE

Toimiiko kuinka hyvin märällä ko. race kingit? Eikös nuo kumit ole tarkoitettu pääasiassa kuivalle kelille, suomessa vaan on lähes aina kostea metsä joten kantsisko etsiä märälle tarkoitetut maraton ajeluun?  mielipidettä?

----------


## izmo

> Toimiiko kuinka hyvin märällä ko. race kingit? Eikös nuo kumit ole tarkoitettu pääasiassa kuivalle kelille, suomessa vaan on lähes aina kostea metsä joten kantsisko etsiä märälle tarkoitetut maraton ajeluun?  mielipidettä?



toimii märällä mutta ehkä löytyy parempia... mutta ainaski huonompi märälllä on Valpen Furiois Fred....

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Toimiiko kuinka hyvin märällä ko. race kingit? Eikös nuo kumit ole tarkoitettu pääasiassa kuivalle kelille, suomessa vaan on lähes aina kostea metsä joten kantsisko etsiä märälle tarkoitetut maraton ajeluun?  mielipidettä?



Ei noi radat niin vaativia ole että märälle tarttis eri renkaat...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Samoilla linjoilla Antin kanssa. 2.2-tuumainen Raceking lienee yksi parhaista yleisrenkaista Suomen radoille kelissä kuin kelissä.

----------


## simojoki

> Ei noi radat niin vaativia ole että märälle tarttis eri renkaat...



Niin, näkyyhän nuo ajomiehet tykittävän furious fredillä kesät talvet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Niin, näkyyhän nuo ajomiehet tykittävän furious fredillä kesät talvet



se on kyllä surkee märän kelin rinkula... mutta kai silläkin etenee kävelijää nopeemmin :Vink:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> se on kyllä surkee märän kelin rinkula... mutta kai silläkin etenee kävelijää nopeemmin



Jos luulen arvaavani, kehen simojoki viittaa, niin muistaakseni etenee hieman keskivertokävelijää vilkkaammin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> se on kyllä surkee märän kelin rinkula... mutta kai silläkin etenee kävelijää nopeemmin



Veikkanpa että ko ajomiehen perässä saa tulla nastarenkaallakin aika kovaa jos meinaa perässä pysyä...  :Vink: 

Edit: Kempeleen majakka ehti ensin - sama mies kyseessä, reidet ja pipo.

----------


## TVE

ei muuta kun alle sit ko kummit...tuli hankittua kohtuullisen painon ja hyvän ajettavuuden takia, pelkästään muiden suosittelemana!

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Itse meinasin koittaa Schwalben rocket roneja, pitäisi toimia staneillakin hyvin..  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Itse meinasin koittaa Schwalben rocket roneja, pitäisi toimia staneillakin hyvin..



Scwalbeista: FuFr-RaRa-RoRo-NoNi

Itsellä tais olla koko viime kesän takana 2.25 FuFr race guardilla. Hyvä puoli on siinä että renkaan kuvio ei mee tukkoon mudassa kun ei ole kuviota  :Vink: 

Edessä oli joko RaRa tai SpeedKing. Ja renkaat oli stanin vanteilla litkuilla.

Finlandiassa alkoi sataa vasta tokalla kierroksella joilloin lopun mutaisimmissa paikoissa ei paljon ollut pitoa.

Mutta eikös tuo RoRo ole jo vähän likaa? 

RaceKingit aion laittaa ensi kesäksi, takana meinaa vaan tila loppua.

----------


## kilimu

Viime kesän ajoin noilla race kingeillä ja pärjäsi kyllä kelissä kuin kelissä, todella hyvä yleis rengas!
Nyt hommasin nuo rocket ronit evot 2.25" ja heitin stanilla vanteelle, vaikuttaisi pitävän hyvin ilmat (pari viikkoa seisonut varastossa eikä ilmat karkaa) tosin ajamaan en ole kerennyt vielä. Noissa tuntuisi olevan suht tiiviit kyljet (ei puske litkualäpi mistään) vaikka painoa renkaalla 435g.

----------


## Kenttu

Vähän lähtee jo lapasesta aihe, mutta ilmeisesti contin käyttö litkuilla ei ole ollut niin menestyksellistä kuin esim. Schwalben kumeilla? Iteäkin vähän hipittäis testiä litkuja, että oisko sitten Rocket Ron / Furious Fred passeli rengassetti millä lähtis koklailee. Pitäs vaan olla melko moneen keliin sopiva rengastus. Tai sitten mennään Race Kingillä ja latekseilla...

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Contit taitavat tosiaan olla vaikeampia stanittaa, kyljistä vuotaa kaiketi litku lävitse keveimmillä malleilla. Itse olen ajellut nokioilla muutaman kauden ongelmitta, mutta nyt ajattelin kokeilla josko vielä kevyemmilläkin pääsisi maaliin asti. Pidolla ei niin ihmeesti ole merkitystä, Lite ässäkin (semisliksi) on pidoltaan ollut ihan riittävä muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta kaikissa kisoissa parin viime kauden aikana. Toi rocket ron vaikuttaisi painoltaan aika houkuttelevalta ja ww:n keskustelujen mukaan stanittuu ihan kivasti, mikä on tärkeää, sillä sisäkumeillahan en ole ajellut pitkiin aikoihin.

----------


## Kenttu

> Pidolla ei niin ihmeesti ole merkitystä, Lite ässäkin (semisliksi) on pidoltaan ollut ihan riittävä muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta kaikissa kisoissa parin viime kauden aikana.



Niihä se o vähä itelläkin. Viime kesän paikalliset xc-kisat meni fast fred/furious fred -kompinaatiolla. Rovaniemen kisat ja Tahkon ajoin speed kingillä, ettei rupiais liikaa ylämäissä sutimaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

http://www.scrubcomponents.com/html/...0mm_rotor.html


Akille kevennyslevyt... tekeekö mitään?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Akille kevennyslevyt... tekeekö mitään?



Tekee varmaan, mutta noi on amuliinia. Pitäydyn toistaiseksi teräksessä ainakin jarrupinnan osalta.

----------


## izmo

> Tekee varmaan, mutta noi on amuliinia. Pitäydyn toistaiseksi teräksessä ainakin jarrupinnan osalta.



alumiiniä... eikös noi oo parempaa alumiinia? eikö siinä sillain sanota... onko noita kellään ollut, ei ei varmaan tuu munkaan pyörään ensinmäiseksi koekäyttöön :Hymy:

----------


## TVE

CRC:ssä myytävissä Hopen mono mini jarruissa (etujarrussa ainakin) on valikoissa myynnissä pelkkä postmount versio, eli onko näissä aina adapteri? vai saako ilman adapteria olevaa versioita? nämä kun saisi vielä niin ois giantti hitusen yli 9kg ja se saa sit kelvata... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika Hollström

Hyvä meininki täällä. Noista tangoista sen verran, että yksi hiilaritanko jäi käteen ylämäessä (onneksi siellä) oli Kleinin 90-grammainen. Syykin sitten selvisi: vaimo oli kaatanut fillarin sisällä ja jarrukahva teki viillon tankoon. Työmatkalla onneksi katkesi, eikä maastossa. Nyt on Eastonin kevyt riser. Todella jäykkä ja luotettavan oloinen, vaikka painoa on mahtavat n. 130g.

Ostin fillari-lehden torilta Token takapakan. Painaa 160g. Saako noita mistään ostaa? Velikin haluaisi sellaisen. Googlettamalla ei saa tulosta aikaiseksi.

Hyllystä löytyy Formulan B4SL-levyjarrut. Oli monta vuotta huolettomasti fillarissa. Nyt nykymallin XTR ja 180 milliset levyt niiden tilalla. Jarruteho ajoi keveyden edelle. 

Kovin ristiriitaistahan tämä keventely tuntuu olevan. Toisaalta on valmis vaikka mihin keveyden kustannuksella, mutta joskus pelkkä ulkonäkö saa valitsemaan hiukan painavamman. Maalasin Intensen FRO rungon, kun silmä ei maalaamattomaan tottunut...

Furious Fred Evot odottavat asennusta UST-vanteille litkun kera. Onko kokemusta kellään? Kevään sepeleille ei ehkä uskalla vielä asentaa, mutta Tahkollekaan ei kai kannata niillä lähteä? Onhan ne kevyet kyllä :-)

----------


## Aki Korpela

> CRC:ssä myytävissä Hopen mono mini jarruissa (etujarrussa ainakin) on valikoissa myynnissä pelkkä postmount versio, eli onko näissä aina adapteri? vai saako ilman adapteria olevaa versioita? nämä kun saisi vielä niin ois giantti hitusen yli 9kg ja se saa sit kelvata...



Kannattanee ostaa Hope Mini Pro:t, sillä ne on _selkeesti_ kepeemmät kuin Mono Minit. Sulla on vissiin keulassa IS-kiinnitys jarrusatulalle... Mini Pro:n etujarrua sai ainakin vielä jokin aika sitten IS-mallisena juurikin CRC:stä. 

Kaiken maailman adaptereita kannattaa kevennystouhuissa aina välttää, vaikka ne muuten saattaa ihan asiallisia vimpaimia ollakin.  :Hymy:

----------


## hannibaali

> Onko kokemusta kellään? Kevään sepeleille ei ehkä uskalla vielä asentaa, mutta Tahkollekaan ei kai kannata niillä lähteä? Onhan ne kevyet kyllä :-)




Kohta alkaa olla osastolla only show, no go. Mitä ihmettä tekee renkailla jotka on kevyet, muttei niillä oikein voi ajaa kuin pyörätiellä?

----------


## izmo

Kyllä kai Furious Fred Evoilla voi Tahkolle lähtee mutta jos märkää keliä tulee niin ottaisin jonkun muun kummin kun pito muuttuu todella paljon märällä....

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Kyllä märällä kelillä semarit on aika kivat renkaat...voi viedä pyörää kivassa luistossa! Tuoreessa muistissa on vielä -07 hyvinkään SM XC, jonka ajoin Lite ässät edessä ja takana...rata oli "hieman" kurainen&savinen, mutta hyvinhän noillakin kumeilla siellä pärjäsi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Kohta alkaa olla osastolla only show, no go. Mitä ihmettä tekee renkailla jotka on kevyet, muttei niillä oikein voi ajaa kuin pyörätiellä?



Pyörätiellä ei voi vielä ajaa, kun on sitä murskattua sepeliä. Tahkolle Fredit saattavat olla liian liukkaat. Joskus minulla oli Contin Supersonickit alla ja ne olivat keveät, mutta eivät kestäneet kuin muutaman sata kilsaa. Tosin tulihan noilla ajettua kaikissa keleissä ja kaikilla alustoilla.

Taisi Akilla olla jossakin kuvissa ko. gummet. Onko kokemusta jaettavaksi?

----------


## hannibaali

Ajan pyöräteillä+tien reunaa koko kevään. Yleensä on alla nobby nicit+ maxxis 120gr sisäkumit. Edellisen kerran kumit puhkesi orapihlajan leikattuihin piikkeihin vuonna 2006, ei sepeliin. Tosin täällä voi _oikeasti_ olla erilaista tuo sepeli?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Taisi Akilla olla jossakin kuvissa ko. gummet. Onko kokemusta jaettavaksi?



Ei oikeastaan oo vielä ihmeemmin kokemuksia. Aikomuksena oli lähteä niillä (Furious Fred 2.0") Kuusankosken kisaan viime kesänä, mutta testilenkki poluilla aiheutti sen, että ajoin sitten kuitenkin Racekingien leveillä versioilla. 

Ongelma ei kuitenkaan mun mielestä oo Furious Fredin kuviossa. Ongelma sen sijaan oli siinä, että ehdin viime kesänä tottua Raceking 2.2":n ansiosta miellyttävän leveisiin, korkeisiin ja siis ilmatilavuudeltaan suuriin renkuloihin, joissa uskaltaa pitää kohtuullisen alhaista painetta. Ja kun näihin tottuneena testailin kapeaa ja matalaa rengasta, joka oli käytännössä pumpattava kivikovaksi, niin eipä sitä rengasvalintaa sitten tarvinnut kauaa arpoa...

Kyllähän ainakin se Furious Fred 2.25" lienee kovinkin hyvä rengas. Izmohan (ja varmaan moni muukin) sillä ajoi viime kesänä monta kisaa ilman rengasongelmia. Ja kai tuo 2.0"-versiokin on hyvä, jos suostuu hiukan tinkimään ajomukavuudesta. Saa nähdä, josko sillä tulevana kesänä uskaltaisi johonkin koitokseen lähteä. Ei se siis mikään "only-show-no-go" -rengas ole, mutta on se silti mun mielestä hiukan turhan kapea ja matala.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

tossahan lattialla toi Furios Reddi on ja pintaa just sen verran vielä että kuivalla radalla uskaltais... kyljet ihan ehjät...  juu Laajavuoressa huomas kaikista parhaiten kuinka suuntapito
ja vetopito katoo kokonaan kun tulee märkää... vaikka tais olla muillakin kummeilla tekemistä :Vink:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Kyllähän ainakin se Furious Fred 2.25" lienee kovinkin hyvä rengas. Izmohan (ja varmaan moni muukin) sillä ajoi viime kesänä monta kisaa ilman rengasongelmia. Ja kai tuo 2.0"-versiokin on hyvä, jos suostuu hiukan tinkimään ajomukavuudesta. Saa nähdä, josko sillä tulevana kesänä uskaltaisi johonkin koitokseen lähteä. Ei se siis mikään "only-show-no-go" -rengas ole, mutta on se silti mun mielestä hiukan turhan kapea ja matala.



Otin Furious Fredin 2.0" kun Ice Biker Pro oli samassa koossa aika korkea (ja Stanin litkut pysyivät koko talven sisällä). Toki FF on kuin käärmeen nahkaa nastarenkaan rinnalla ;-)

----------


## TVE

eli näitä jarruja tarkoitin, kirjoitin vain väärin :Hymy: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=31573

tuolta ei tällä hetkellä edes saa ko.jarruja, eikä sl mallina ollenkaan, harmi!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> eli näitä jarruja tarkoitin, kirjoitin vain väärin
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=31573
> 
> tuolta ei tällä hetkellä edes saa ko.jarruja, eikä sl mallina ollenkaan, harmi!



Tuolta voi myös katsella: http://www.bike-box.de/

----------


## p-olkisin

> Ostin fillari-lehden torilta Token takapakan. Painaa 160g. Saako noita mistään ostaa? Velikin haluaisi sellaisen. Googlettamalla ei saa tulosta aikaiseksi.



Oletko ajanut kyseisellä pakalla paljon? Onko kulunut paljon?

Kyseessä ilmeiseti 11-32 alupakka 163g
Mitäs tuo maksoi kun ostit?
Saattaisin saada noita, tokenin pakat on vaan yllättävän arvokkaita.

Niillä näyttäis olevan myös titaani pakkoja maantielle. 6Ti+4alu ratasta. Harmi ettei oo 9 lehtisenä vastaavaa.

----------


## izmo

> Oletko ajanut kyseisellä pakalla paljon? Onko kulunut paljon?
> 
> Kyseessä ilmeiseti 11-32 alupakka 163g
> Mitäs tuo maksoi kun ostit?
> Saattaisin saada noita, tokenin pakat on vaan yllättävän arvokkaita.
> 
> Niillä näyttäis olevan myös titaani pakkoja maantielle. 6Ti+4alu ratasta. Harmi ettei oo 9 lehtisenä vastaavaa.



yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on Dura-acen 9v pakka paitsi 27 isoin lehti... tais painaa 174g ja semmonen titaanimaasturissa kiinni eikä paljoo haittaa vaikka ei löydy ihan pikkusta välitystä.

----------


## p-olkisin

> yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on Dura-acen 9v pakka paitsi 27 isoin lehti... tais painaa 174g ja semmonen titaanimaasturissa kiinni eikä paljoo haittaa vaikka ei löydy ihan pikkusta välitystä.



Mulla on kans dura-aasi cs-7700 11-23. Titaania tais olla kaikki rattaat.

Mutta kiinnostaisi porukan kokemukset yleisesti Tokenista ja myös KCNCstä.

----------


## haedon

Tässä myös maastoon tarkoitettuja titaanikasetteja:




Scrubin jarrulevythän oli maxtalia eli samaa alumiiniseosta kuin Mavicin vanteissa käytetään.

No eihän se linkki toiminut eli Leichtraftia tarkoitin.

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Oletko ajanut kyseisellä pakalla paljon? Onko kulunut paljon?
> 
> Kyseessä ilmeiseti 11-32 alupakka 163g
> Mitäs tuo maksoi kun ostit?
> Saattaisin saada noita, tokenin pakat on vaan yllättävän arvokkaita.
> 
> Niillä näyttäis olevan myös titaani pakkoja maantielle. 6Ti+4alu ratasta. Harmi ettei oo 9 lehtisenä vastaavaa.



11-32 se on. Fillari-lehden torilla se oli. Lappeenrannsta tuli ja painoa en ole mitannut. Grammavaaka on lainassa duunipaikalla. Pitänee tuoda se kotiin ja punnita pakka. 11-27 tai 26 pakkoja on kevyempiäkin, mutta oma kuntoni vaatii 32-hampaisen kevyimpään välitykseen (22 etu ja 32...).

En ole vielä laittanut pakkaa paikoilleen. XTR on edelleen ja keväthuollon yhteydessä laittelen pakan paikoillen. Ja ehkä myos Furious Fredit.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Mulla on kans dura-aasi cs-7700 11-23. Titaania tais olla kaikki rattaat.



Ei oo pienimmät titaania..huomaa värierostakin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En löytänyt tietoa, että minkälainen takaiskari on uudessa Spessun Epicissä? Onko siinä spesiaali silmäväli/iskunpituus vai käykö siihen Foksin tuotteet?

----------


## Asentaja

Onko Aki tosta kevytrakkineesta välillä saatavissa kuvaa ihmeteltäväksi? Tulee tätä threadiä epäsäännöllisesti seurattua, niin kaikkia sivuja ei jaksa kahlata, mutta kuva kertoo tilanteen.

----------


## Talisker

> Onko Aki tosta kevytrakkineesta ....



Vähän kunnioittavampaa sävyä, please, jos meinaa saada toiveitaan läpi.

----------


## wanderer

> Vähän kunnioittavampaa sävyä, please, jos meinaa saada toiveitaan läpi.



Praise the almighty Spark!

----------


## znood

no ei huhhuh

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kevytrakkine on keskimäärin ihan hyvä termi. Tosin Sparkki on samalla mun tyttöystävä, joten toi wandererin tapa ilmaista asia saattaa sekin olla välillä ihan paikallaan.  :Hymy: 

Pitää yrittää ottaa kuva tässä joskus. Tajusin vaan taannoin, että mulla on huono kamera ja sitäkin huonommat kuvaustaidot, enkä millään saa aikaiseksi likimainkaan sellaista jälkeä kuin vaikkapa Shamus ja kumppanit, mutta yritetään kuitenkin tässä joskus kevään aikana saada jonkinlainen otos näytille.

----------


## VesaP

> Tosin Sparkki on samalla mun tyttöystävä...
> 
> clip...
> 
> ...Pitää yrittää ottaa kuva tässä joskus.



Aki, ei naisestaan saa ottaa alastonkuvia nettiin!! Pue sille ensin päälle ainakin joku säilytyshuppu tai pussi --> ei näy alapäänjutut liikaa takahaarukan välistä!!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tajusin vaan taannoin, että mulla on huono kamera ja sitäkin huonommat kuvaustaidot.



Kuinka niin, hyviähän nämäkin ovat.

----------


## Hammer

> Kevytrakkine on keskimäärin ihan hyvä termi. Tosin Sparkki on samalla mun tyttöystävä, joten toi wandererin tapa ilmaista asia saattaa sekin olla välillä ihan paikallaan. 
> 
> Pitää yrittää ottaa kuva tässä joskus. Tajusin vaan taannoin, että mulla on huono kamera ja sitäkin huonommat kuvaustaidot, enkä millään saa aikaiseksi likimainkaan sellaista jälkeä kuin vaikkapa Shamus ja kumppanit, mutta yritetään kuitenkin tässä joskus kevään aikana saada jonkinlainen otos näytille.



Voinko jeesata .. tosin se putki millä tämä kuva otettiin on rikki  :Irvistys: 

[OFFTOPIC]

[/OFFTOPIC]

Toisaalta .. akin itse kuvaamat on kyllä hyviä nekin ..

----------


## znood

pitää postata tämmönen kuva mun tyttöystävästä, sielä se on valmiina tositoimiin... 
http://sivut.koti.tpo.fi/noodz/saksetauki.jpg
mun leidi on xl verrattuna akin kevytatleettiseen tyttöystävään verrattuna

----------


## Asentaja

> pitää postata tämmönen kuva mun tyttöystävästä, sielä se on valmiina tositoimiin... 
> http://sivut.koti.tpo.fi/noodz/saksetauki.jpg
> mun leidi on xl verrattuna akin kevytatleettiseen tyttöystävään verrattuna



Sun kämppäs kaipais oikean ihmistyttöystävän käden jälkeä. Tilataanko sulle ne muutoshomot?

----------


## znood

> Sun kämppäs kaipais oikean ihmistyttöystävän käden jälkeä. Tilataanko sulle ne muutoshomot?



kyllä tää nykynen on ihan riittävä mulle, ei oo niin ronkeli vaikka vietät kavereiden kanssa illan ulkona tai jätät esileikit väliin ennen polkasua..
ja kaikennäkönen blingikin mitä sille tarvii ostaa tulee varmasti halvemmaks.. ainakin paljon halvemmaks kun akilla  :Hymy:  tosin kyytikin on sitten raskaampaa

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kuinka niin, hyviähän nämäkin ovat.



Eipä oo fillarin ulkonäkö ihmeemmin noista kuvista muuttunut. Kiekot on vaihtunut ja lisäksi on joitain pieniä muutoksia, muttei ne juuri sivukuvissa näy... Mutta kunhan ehdin Vesan neuvon mukaisesti ensin kutoa neidolle jonkin asusteen, otan kuvia sitten sen jälkeen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tilataanko sulle ne muutoshomot?



Tämä olikin paha. Repesin totaalisesti ja meinasi kahvit turskahtaa näppikselle.  :Hymy:

----------


## AnttiL

> pitää postata tämmönen kuva mun tyttöystävästä, sielä se on valmiina tositoimiin... 
> http://sivut.koti.tpo.fi/noodz/saksetauki.jpg
> mun leidi on xl verrattuna akin kevytatleettiseen tyttöystävään verrattuna



 Epäilyttävästi verhot kiinni  :Leveä hymy:  Aika laiska siivoamaan tuo tyttöystävä..

----------


## Mika Hollström

Toin punnituskoneen kotiin. Token 11-32-pakka painoi 150g. Samalla välineellä mitaten saman kokoinen nykymallin XTR-pakka painoi 250g. 

KMC:n SL9-silver painoi vain 30g vähemmän, kuin XTR-ketju, joten Akin valinta kestävyyden puolesta on aivan ymmärrettävä.

----------


## izmo

yllättävän painava toi xtr ?  mulla semmonen muistikuva että xtr pakka mikä tuli kuukausi
sitten isopyörään kiinni ois painanut vaan 218g

----------


## Subzero

> yllättävän painava toi xtr ?  mulla semmonen muistikuva että xtr pakka mikä tuli kuukausi
> sitten isopyörään kiinni ois painanut vaan 218g



Joo, niin on kun huomioi, että XT (11-32) painaa 260g.

----------


## Pekka L

Jos Token pakat kiinnostaa niin www.ebay.com ja hakuun yllättäen "token cassette" niin sieltähän niitä löytyy. Ei kyllä paljon paina, muttei varmaan mitään kestäkään.

----------


## Mika Hollström

> yllättävän painava toi xtr ?  mulla semmonen muistikuva että xtr pakka mikä tuli kuukausi
> sitten isopyörään kiinni ois painanut vaan 218g



Etten tulisi väärinymmärretyksi täsmennän, että vaaka punnitsee gramman tarkkuudella ja on oikeasti tarkka peli. Mielenkiintoista on, että painot asettuivat tasakymmeniin grammoihin. 

Weenies-mittaukset: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/li...type=cassettes antavat 12-34 XTR-pakalle noita 250g-suuntaisia arvoja. Pitääpä tarkistaa pakka, josko se olisikin 34-hampaisella isoimmalla lehdellä.

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Joo, niin on kun huomioi, että XT (11-32) painaa 260g.



Minulla ne ovat painaneet melko tarkkaan 300g.

----------


## greenman

Mullakin on varastossa 262 g:n yksilö. (ootko ihan varma, ettei ole ollut 11-34)

----------


## Tmh

Kyllä XT:n 760/770 11-32 pakka on 260g.

Taitaa olla tuo 11-34 joka tuon 300g painaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> KMC:n SL9-silver painoi vain 30g vähemmän, kuin XTR-ketju, joten Akin valinta kestävyyden puolesta on aivan ymmärrettävä.



Tokihan minäkin sen kevyemmän ketjun ottaisin, jos se kestäisi käytössäni... Ajoin KMC:n kevytketjulla kesän 07, eikä se oikein tahtonut pysyä kisoissa ehjänä. Katkesi muistaakseni ainakin kahdessa koitoksessa. Lisäksi rattaiden kuluminen nopeutui _huomattavasti_. Mutta ainakin osittain kyse taitaa olla myös siitä, etten osaa käyttää voimansiirtoa ja vaihteita, sillä kyllä moni muu on KMC:n SL-ketjuilla ymmärtääkseni ajellut ongelmitta.

----------


## Iglumies

> Kyllä XT:n 760/770 11-32 pakka on 260g.
> 
> Taitaa olla tuo 11-34 joka tuon 300g painaa.



Jep, punnasin käyttämättömän 11-34:n ja 302g on tulos. (tosin tämä on CRC:n floodsalesta ja siinä on vieläkin liejua koloissa  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## px

> Tokihan minäkin sen kevyemmän ketjun ottaisin, jos se kestäisi käytössäni... Ajoin KMC:n kevytketjulla kesän 07, eikä se oikein tahtonut pysyä kisoissa ehjänä. Katkesi muistaakseni ainakin kahdessa koitoksessa. Lisäksi rattaiden kuluminen nopeutui _huomattavasti_. Mutta ainakin osittain kyse taitaa olla myös siitä, etten osaa käyttää voimansiirtoa ja vaihteita, sillä kyllä moni muu on KMC:n SL-ketjuilla ymmärtääkseni ajellut ongelmitta.



Laitoin tuon X9SL:n juuri Epikkiin kiinni, painoa lähti 29g verrattuna aiempaan PC991:een. 268 -> 239g. Suapi nähdä mitä kestää. Tänään pitäisi postista käydä vielä Masterpiece hakemassa.

----------


## Attitude

> Laitoin tuon X9SL:n juuri Epikkiin kiinni, painoa lähti 29g verrattuna aiempaan PC991:een. 268 -> 239g. Suapi nähdä mitä kestää. Tänään pitäisi postista käydä vielä Masterpiece hakemassa.



Lyhyt ketju sulla  :Hymy:  Mun X9SL paino 251 gr - ja hyvin on kestäny jo pari tonnia (kunhan muistaa putsata...)

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ... ja hyvin on kestäny jo pari tonnia (kunhan muistaa putsata...)



Kyllä se mullakin kesti lenkkeilykäytössä ihan hyvin. Mutta kisoissa on aina olevinaan niin kiire jonnekin, että vaihtaminenkin tulee tehtyä tavallista hätäisemmin, ja siitä tuo ketju ei tykännyt. Puhtaudesta homma ei jäänyt kiinni, sillä pyöräilijän pyhäpäivinä, eli kisapäivinä, on aina ajettava kiillotetulla ketjulla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Mullakin on varastossa 262 g:n yksilö. (ootko ihan varma, ettei ole ollut 11-34)



Kun kysyit, niin en ihan varma ole. Eli ilmeisesti ovat olleet 34-hampaisella...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lopultakin noita AX:n ohjaamo-osia saa ostaa:
- mtb-tanko ja 100-millinen stemmi molemmat luokkaa 60 g!

Ohjainkannatin on tosin maantiemitoilla, mutta Signature-shimmillä noista saanee kyllä yhteensopivat.  :Hymy: 

http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/we...y_id_2546_.htm

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Lopultakin noita AX:n ohjaamo-osia saa ostaa:
> - mtb-tanko ja 100-millinen stemmi molemmat luokkaa 60 g!
> 
> Ohjainkannatin on tosin maantiemitoilla, mutta Signature-shimmillä noista saanee kyllä yhteensopivat. 
> 
> http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/we...y_id_2546_.htm



Stemmikin vain 630 euroa ;-)

----------


## mehukatti

> Lopultakin noita AX:n ohjaamo-osia saa ostaa:
> - mtb-tanko ja 100-millinen stemmi molemmat luokkaa 60 g!



Kandee ensin varmistaa, et henkivakuutus on kunnossa.  :Vink:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Kandee ensin varmistaa, et henkivakuutus on kunnossa.



Ensin tarkistetaan lompakko, sitten vaaka näyttää kondiksen ja henkivakuutus otetaan ylipainoisille?

----------


## izmo

> Hiljaa hyvä tulee. Katsellaan mitä nuo linkut kestävät, 46g antoi vaaka parille painoksi, säästöä AC:n settiin 69g. Koko pyörän osalta vaaka näyttää nyt lukemaa 10310g, mutta lähipäivinä voisi ehkä heilahtaa jo alle kympin, olettaen että posti hoitaa hommansa. Jarrut ja etenkin renkaat ovat edelleen melkoisia ankkureita, mutta katsellaan



eilen ruuvasin isopyörään tommoset linkut ja vaaka näytti -5g verrattuna ac titaanilinkkuun
verrattuna... no takalinkussa vähän enempi :Vink: 

(mutta väri sopiin yhteen pt napojen kanssa...)

----------


## plehti

> Stemmikin vain 630 euroa ;-)



Pitäähän lomakkoakin keventää parilla grammalla  :Leveä hymy: 

/ panu.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Stemmikin vain 630 euroa ;-)



Onhan se kallis, mutta kun ennakkotietojen mukaan hinnan piti olla 800 euroa, niin tässähän kertyy 170 euroa säästöä, jolla melkein jo saa tuon tangonkin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Millään kiireellä en ole tuota hankkimassa, mutta kunhan tässä taas muutaman kuukauden elää kaurapuurolla, niin väistämätön tapahtunee.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Onhan se kallis, mutta kun ennakkotietojen mukaan hinnan piti olla 800 euroa, niin tässähän kertyy 170 euroa säästöä, jolla melkein jo saa tuon tangonkin. 
> 
> Millään kiireellä en ole tuota hankkimassa, mutta kunhan tässä taas muutaman kuukauden elää kaurapuurolla, niin väistämätön tapahtunee.





muista nyt kumminkin ottaa palautusjuoma kun tuut jokapäiväisestä Selkämäen mäkivedoista  kotiin... :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Maito on palautumisjuomista paras, ja se kuuluu kaurapuuron kylkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Maito on palautumisjuomista paras, ja se kuuluu kaurapuuron kylkeen.



On se kyllä kevyt stemmi, joten pakkohankinta ilmanmuuta. Ja kaurapuuro antaa vatsalle kestävyyttä energiageelleille ja -juomille.

----------


## TURISTI

Mitenkäs nämä uudet (?) Tunen pikalinkut?
http://www2.hibike.com/main.php?sess...8e0e278197219f

Eli DC16+17, joille luvataan painoksi 37g
Kuulostaa kevyeltä. Näyttää hyvältä, maksaa 90€...

----------


## izmo

> Mitenkäs nämä uudet (?) Tunen pikalinkut?
> http://www2.hibike.com/main.php?sess...8e0e278197219f
> 
> Eli DC16+17, joille luvataan painoksi 37g
> Kuulostaa kevyeltä. Näyttää hyvältä, maksaa 90€...



hypistelin tommosia kädessä eilen mutta ei väri passannut... jäi kauppaan :Vink:

----------


## Juide

Uskoisin että noi Tunet pelittää niinkuin pikalinkun pitääkin. Ne vanhemmat ja hurrrjan painavat AC-mallit (melkein 50 g/pari) on ainakin toiminu vuosikausia. Nuissa uudemmissa on kevennetty vipua sekä tuota epäkeskomekanismia, en näkisi sen vaikuttavan toimivuuteen. Nuo DC-linkut muistuttaa aika paljon näitä. En nää syytä mikseivät nuo kaikki toimisi hyvin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eli DC16+17, joille luvataan painoksi 37g
> Kuulostaa kevyeltä.



Hienot, mutta pirun painavat.  :Hymy:  Ei vaan, onhan noi törkeen hienot aidoiksi pikalinkuiksi, jollaiset nämä 24-grammaiset kiekkojen kiristimet eivät ole.

----------


## znood

uskaltaako tommosilla tämmönen kevyt keijukainen kääntää mutkaan  :Hymy:  ? vai onko noi tarkotettu suoraanajamiseen ?

----------


## izmo

> uskaltaako tommosilla tämmönen kevyt keijukainen kääntää mutkaan  ? vai onko noi tarkotettu suoraanajamiseen ?





ööh... jos painaa 104.5kg  ei kannata kantata jyrkästi....  optimipaino 68kg - 75kg    :Vink: 

(kai ne kestää oikeesti ajaa.....)

----------


## Aki Korpela

> uskaltaako tommosilla tämmönen kevyt keijukainen kääntää mutkaan  ? vai onko noi tarkotettu suoraanajamiseen ?



Tuskin nuo yhtään sen heikommat on kuin pikalinkutkaan. Mutta renkaanvaihdon kanssa mennee hiukan kauemmin varsinkin silloin, jos kiristimen avaamiseen tarkoitettu avain unohtui kotiin...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Mitenkäs nämä uudet (?) Tunen pikalinkut?
> Eli DC16+17, joille luvataan painoksi 37g



Tilasin tehtaalta kaikkia Tunen pikalinkkumalleja ja vain Skylinejä tulee ensiviikolla? Ei tullut edes U20-linkkuja. Eli niitä 19g linkkuja joissa on hiilariaksilat ja vivunvarret. KCNC 45g ja Lightweight 35g linkkuja kyllä tuli. 

Mulla oli Scalessa kesän Campan Recordin 10s Utra Narrow ketju ja se kesti ainakin mulla. 235g sopivan mittaisena. Sitä mulla on nääs joka pyörässä.

Samu

----------


## Juide

> Mulla oli Scalessa kesän Campan Recordin 10s Utra Narrow ketju ja se kesti ainakin mulla. 235g sopivan mittaisena. Sitä mulla on nääs joka pyörässä.
> 
> Samu



Onko sulla tai muillakin kokemusta ton 10-ketjun kilometrikestävyydestä verrattuna Campan 9-ketjuun? Oikein asennettuna kumpikaan ei turhia katkeile, mutta onko ratkaisevaa eroa siinä kuinka kauan nuilla ajelee?

Epiciin kun tuli näköjään 7900-sarjan Kura-Ace etuvaihtaja, niin sen häkin kapeuden takia mietin että pitääkö henkisesti alkaa valmistautumaan 10-ketjun käyttöön maasturissa. Vai katkonko 9-ketjun sopivaksi ja huomaan että hinkkaa pahasti vaihtajan häkkiin molemmissa ääripäissä? Kokemusta aiheesta, täytyykö laittaa 10-ketju tällaisessa tapauksessa vai varastanko tempopyörästä 7700-sarjan etuvaihtajan?  :Leveä hymy:  Tottahan tuolla 10-ketjulla painokin putoaa sen 30-35 grammaa, ei ole paha hinta kevennyksellä kun ketjujen hintaero on 15 euron luokkaa.

----------


## liquid

Tuolla aiemmin käytyyn pakka puntarointiin lisäisin XTR M970 painot, jotka ovat 11-32, 224g ja 11-34, 245g.

----------


## wanderer

Juide- eikös sitä etuvaihtajan häkkiä voi taivutella?

----------


## Eros

melkoista grammanpunnerrusta... aihetta sivuten mikä kampisarja olis hyvä ja huokea sarjassa 750 grammaa? muu kuin XTR? (joka on rapiat sekin?)

----------


## KestreL

Aerozineltä löytyy.. Tosin saatavuudesta en tiedä. Hi5bikesissä noita olis joskus hyllyssä ja punnitsin muistaakseni faijan kampisatsin 768g keskiön kanssa. Hintaa en tosin muista, kun en noita maksanut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mites nämä:

----------


## Sakkeri91

RaceFace Next? 
Hinnasta en tiedä, jossain lehdessä oli kirjastossa mainos niistä, oli XTR kammet ja Nextit rinnakkain vaa'alla, niin jäin sitten ihmettelemään että mitäs mainostusta tämä on kun kilpailian tuotteitakin omaan mainokseen sullotaan.

Olivat vissiin 30g kevyemmätkin.

----------


## S-Works

Onpa hienon näköiset kammet noi ROTORit. Mistä noita mahtaisi saada?

----------


## TimoP

> Onpa hienon näköiset kammet noi ROTORit. Mistä noita mahtaisi saada?



Täältä olen itse tilannut: http://www.velotechservices.co.uk/ac...TB_cranks.html ja http://www.velotechservices.co.uk/ac..._Bracket_.html. Jos Suomesta löytyy jälleenmyyjä niin kertokaa toki.

Rotorilla oli jotain laatuongelmia yhden (?) valmistuserän kanssa. Ilmeisesti vasemman kammen pintakäsittely oli hieman epäonnistunut jonka seurauksena se löystyy. Rotor (ja tuo jälleenmyyjä) hoiti homman ihan asiallisesti (vaihto uuteen) mutta homma on kyllä kestänyt aika kauan (reilu kuukausi). No, alkuviikosta pitäisi uusi kampi olla kotosalla...

Muuten olen enemmän kuin tyytyväinen kampisettiin (2x9 kammet, SABB-keskiö ja rattaat). Itse asiassa niin tyytyväinen, että vaihtokammen mukana tulee toinen identtinen setti toiseen pyörään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Timo

Jos joskus kerkiät/jaksat, niin otapa kuva jommasta kummasta fillaristasi, jossa on nuo Rotorin kammet.

----------


## Eros

> Mites nämä:



on ainakin vaikuttavan näköiset  :Cool:

----------


## greenman

Hienot on kammet. Harmi kun menin alkuvuodesta ostamaan noi XTR:t Sinkulaan, kun en muutakaan keksinyt. 

Omalla puuhastelulla olen päätynyt samoille painoalueille topicin varsinaisen puheenaiheen kanssa. Tosin multa puuttuu, molemmat joustot ja vaihteet.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> jollaiset nämä 24-grammaiset kiekkojen kiristimet eivät ole.



Osaako joku sanoa kuinka paljon noissa Tunen ruuvattavissa renkaidenkiristimissä pitää kierteen mennä tuon pultin sisälle jotta se pitää varmasti renkaan kiinni? 

Omissani kierrettä ei montaa kierrosta pääse pultin sisälle ja jää about puoleen väliin pultin leveyttä vain --> en ole uskaltanut niitä käyttää. Pinassa vissiin sen verran paksummat noi haarukanpäät. Gigantissa aikoinaan noi kävi ja kukkui ihan ok sen mitä niitä kokeilin. Noi mun road versiot painaa 19g. Jos on tarvetta niin yv:tä vaan ko näyttää olevan liian kaposet Pinan haarukoille noi.

Ja noiden ruuvattavien huonona puolena lienee se että se varmaaan ajan kanssa syö haarukan hiilikuitua jos on kuitudropoutit? Sitä kun joutuu kiertämään kuin ruuvia, toisin kuin pikalinkut joka kiristetään "painamalla" linkku kireäksi dropouttia vasten.

Kevyethän noi olis kuin perkeleet ja sopis kultaisen värisenä keltaiseen pyörään vallan mainiosti. Pitänee kierrättää nykyiset cc:n zippin titaaniset kiristimet emännän pyörään, laittaa Tunen nykyiset ne 49 grammaset cc:hen ja ostaa Tunen noi uudet 39 grammaset Pinaan... 10g/90e painontiputus on vielä suht hyväksyttävää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> greenman

Mahtaa liikahtaa kohtuullisen kepeästi tuo sinkula.  :Hymy:  Onko rungon merkki Pedalforce?

--> Vesa

Sparkissa tuota titaaniakselia on riittämiin. Jopa sahata voisi, jos haluaisi.  :Hymy:  Saattaa olla, että kuitu-dropoutit hiukan kärsii, mutta toisaalta yksi kausi on jo nyt ajettuna Spin Stixeillä, jotka nekin on kierrettävät, ja ihan hyviltä nuo dropoutit näyttävät toistaiseksi.

----------


## greenman

> --> greenman
> 
> Mahtaa liikahtaa kohtuullisen kepeästi tuo sinkula.  Onko rungon merkki Pedalforce?



Kyllä ja kyllä. Lähtee kuin se kuuluisa jänis makuulta (32:17 välitys).

----------


## Oz

Tune taisi lapussaan itse kertoa, että 1,5 kierrosta pitää olla kierrettä MUTTERIN JÄLKEEN näkyvissä. Vai miten se ny oli. BH:n drop-outeilla puikoista jää vielä sahattavaakin. Pitäisköhän...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Bikeradarin sivuilta löytyi tälläinen juttu . Meridan 18" maastorunko 930 g, jäykkäperä kylläkin. Kuinkahan kevyen tuosta saisi Ilosen comboilla ja muilla virityksillä... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Subzero

> Bikeradarin sivuilta löytyi tälläinen juttu . Meridan 18" maastorunko 930 g, jäykkäperä kylläkin. Kuinkahan kevyen tuosta saisi Ilosen comboilla ja muilla virityksillä...



Jos topikin aloittaja nakkaisi parkki-rungon pyörästään jonnekin roineen takapusikkoon  ja laittaisi tuollaisen sen tilalle, vekotin painaisi noin 7060g listausten mukaan eli sallituissa luvuissa oltaisiin vielä  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## stenu

> Bikeradarin sivuilta löytyi tälläinen juttu . Meridan 18" maastorunko 930 g, jäykkäperä kylläkin. Kuinkahan kevyen tuosta saisi Ilosen comboilla ja muilla virityksillä...



Hieno runko. Tuollaiseen verrattuna tonnikeijuteräsrungoilla ajavana olenkin aina ihmetellyt, miksi lähes kaikki hiilarijäykkikset käyttävät paksuja satulatolppia.

----------


## Hepe

Isompi ulkohalkaisija mahdollistaa ohuemman seinämä vahvuuden, kestää paremmin ulkohalkaisijaltaan pienempää tolppaa.

----------


## stenu

> Isompi ulkohalkaisija mahdollistaa ohuemman seinämä vahvuuden, kestää paremmin ulkohalkaisijaltaan pienempää tolppaa.



Aiheen vierestä viedään, mutta juu ja alurungoista voidaan tehdä kevyempiä, kun tehdään paksummalla isuinputkella, mutta hiilarirungossa ei luulisi olevan vastaavaa hyötyä. Sen sijaan ajomukavuuteen tolpan paksuudella on todellakin suuri merkitys.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kävin pitkästä aikaa Sparkilla metsässä, ja lenkin jälkeen täytyi tietenkin huuhdella pölyt pois. Kuvan kokoonpanon massa on melko tarkasti 8.3 kg. 

Alkuperäinen tavoite "7.x-kiloisesta maratontäysjoustosta" on nyt periaatteessa saavutettu, sillä varastosta löytyvillä Furious Fredeillä (2.0") päästään juuri alle kasin. Mutta koska en halua luopua noista isoista Racekingeistä, hanke on muuttunut muotoon "7.x-kiloinen Tahko-täysjousto".  :Hymy:  Hanke on nyt kuitenkin jäissä, ja ehkäpä tuota kahdeksaa kiloa kunnollisten renkaiden kera voisi tavoitella Tahkolle 2010. Nyt pitää taas vaihteeksi yrittää vähän ajaakin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Kävin pitkästä aikaa Sparkilla metsässä, ja lenkin jälkeen täytyi tietenkin huuhdella pölyt pois. Kuvan kokoonpanon massa on melko tarkasti 8.3 kg. 
> 
> Alkuperäinen tavoite "7.x-kiloisesta maratontäysjoustosta" on nyt periaatteessa saavutettu, sillä varastosta löytyvillä Furious Fredeillä (2.0") päästään juuri alle kasin. Mutta koska en halua luopua noista isoista Racekingeistä, hanke on muuttunut muotoon "7.x-kiloinen Tahko-täysjousto".  Hanke on nyt kuitenkin jäissä, ja ehkäpä tuota kahdeksaa kiloa kunnollisten renkaiden kera voisi tavoitella Tahkolle 2010. Nyt pitää taas vaihteeksi yrittää vähän ajaakin.



On se kyllä hurjan kevyt fillari sulla. Minulla on Furious Fredit (2.0) ja Stanin litkut. Eli ei sisärenkaita. On tosin 130 edessä joustoa ja takana 140 mm, mutta aika kevyistä osista tehty fillari (triple ti eggbeaterit, DT 240 navat Mavicin 819 vanteet varustettuna ohennetuin pinnoin, Flite SLR, Thomsonin stemmi ja tolppa, uuttaa XTR-palikkaa pääosin, hiilikuitu riserbar, Intensen 5.5 FRO...). Painoa on ajokunnossa 10.9 kg optimistisella digitaalisella Rapalan kalapuntarilla mitattuna. 

En voi noilla renkailla Tahkolle lähteä. Aika kovat paineet saa olla, jotta ei lyö vanteille. Käytännössä kolme baria tarvitaan, kun itse pidän noin kahden barin paineilla ajelusta.

edit: Tänään lähti renkaat vaihtoon. FF oli liian "piukka". Nyt on Bontragerin 2.2" UST readyt.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Isompi ulkohalkaisija mahdollistaa ohuemman seinämä vahvuuden, kestää paremmin ulkohalkaisijaltaan pienempää tolppaa.



Väärin?

Sen tulee toimivien kuituisten runkoputkien mitoista, niitä pitäisi pienentään rajusti yläpäästään että saisi järkevän tolpan sopimaan.  Ei se ongelma ole ja olisi suotavaakin mutta taitaa "muati" rajoittaa järjen käyttöä? Paksu tolppahan on joidenkin mielestä kivan näköinen. 

Esim. Cervelo palasi takaisin 27.2 tolppaan ilman ongelmaa kaikissa pyöreä tolppaisissa rungoissaan. Ennen niissä oli mm. 32.4mm  tolppia.

Esim. Scottien naurettavan paksut vakiotolpat ei pysty ylhäällä kovin hyvin ja kuitutolpasta täytyy tehdä turhan paksu seinämästään että se kestää puristuksen. (Esim Syntacen P6 sisältää siksi pätkän aluputkea...ei hjyvä mutta halpa tehdä) Ohuempi olisi kivempi ajaa... ja  kevyempi.  Akin stydeemissä on yritetty kurittaa lay up:ista irti ominaisuuksia joilla kumottaisiin möhköputken aiheuttamia juttuja. Ja se pysyy yhäällä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mun Scalen vakiotolppa onkin aika kamala....joskus itellekin siihen jotain kivaa...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Huomattiinpa tuossa trohin kanssa erään kanuunalenkin lähtöpaikalla, että Schmolke TLO -ohjaustangossa näytti olevan (ainakin) pintavaurio. Lähempi tarkastelu paljasti, että Syntacen stemmi on syönyt tankoon ihan selkeät kolot, jotka käynevät ainakin jossain määrin ilmi seuraavista kuvista. Punaisella ympäröidyistä kohdista löytyy halkeama, joka kuitenkin vaikuttaisi olevan vain tangon pinnassa. Tosin Schmolkessa ei juuri muuta ole kuin pinta, sillä seinämänvahvuus lienee millin luokkaa.  :Hymy: 

Nyt tarttis sitten arpoa, uskaltaako tuolla lähteä Korsoon. Olin jo vaihtamassa varatankoa tilalle, mutta kun eilen koputtelin ja kohtuullisen väkivaltaisestikin vääntelin tuota Schmolkea, kovin vahvalta se edelleen vaikutti. Oleellistahan tässä on nimenomaan se, että tuolla tangolla piti yrittää horjuttaa Korson lähtöviivalla erityisesti Olmin ja Antti K:n henkistä tasapainoa, joka lienee vielä tällä hetkellä kohdallaan ja korkealla, sillä nää miehethän majaili juuri useita päiviä (YLEn teksti)telkkarissa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Huomattiinpa tuossa trohin kanssa erään kanuunalenkin lähtöpaikalla, että Schmolke TLO -ohjaustangossa näytti olevan (ainakin) pintavaurio.



Eihän tämä rikki voi olla, koska yyber-super-guru-mestari-Ilonenkin nauro mulle päin naamaa kun ihmettelin ääneen tuollaisen tikun kestävyyttä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Pistät sen parikyt rammaa painavamman kepin paikoilleen ja annat hanaa!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eihän tämä rikki voi olla, koska yyber-super-guru-mestari-Ilonenkin nauro mulle päin naamaa kun ihmettelin ääneen tuollaisen tikun kestävyyttä.



Turha tästä on lähteä Samua kritisoimaan, sillä kyseessähän on ihan selkeesti yhteensopivuusongelma tangon ja stemmin välillä. F99 on piirun verran liian ahdas Schmolken tangolle. En oo varma, kumman toleranssi on pielessä, mutta tiedän ainakin yhden kaverin, joka sai Syntacelta uuden stemmin liian ahtaan tilalle. Saattaa siis olla, että stemmiä tässä tulisi syyttää eikä tankoa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tietysti kaikkien tälläisten yhteensopivuus yms toleranssiheittojen merkitys kasvaa, kun kaikki viedään lähelle niitä kestävyysrajoja. Eli kevyillä osilla pelaaminen vaatii suurempaa tarkkuutta (ja osaamista) asennuksessa.

Vaikka maasturissa alumiiniosia käytänkin, niin silti hion kaikki mahdolliset purseet pois putkiosien kiinnityspintojen reunoista, stemmistä, satulatolpan kiinnityspinnasta yms kohteista...

Ps. Tarkoitus ei ole vihjaista etteikö Akilta osaamista löytyisi, ei missään nimessä, ennemmin päinvastoin.  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Heh nyt keksin mitä Akilla on mielessä! Yrität perustella itsellesi AX stemmin ja tangon hankintaa  :Vink: 

Itse hommasin myös F99n ja molken keväällä. molken ohjeissahan oli erikseen korostettu että f99n kanssa kiristys momentti oli pienempi kuin muilla stemmeillä? Ihmettelinkin asentaessa kuinka pirun tiukka tuo tanko oli saada stemmiin ja pois. Siinä kun on se kumituttikin.
Olisikohan sittenkin pitänyt hankkia Ultraliten stemmi?

Mikä kävyn korvike ankkuri sulla Aki oli käytössä, muistelin että ei ollu normi käpy? 
Itse kokeilin Tunen GumGumia mutta sillä ei kyllä tosiaankaan tee mitään. Ultraliten UltraStar on varmaan samaa luokkaa tunen kanssa, ehkä hiukan parempi mutta tuskimpa riittävä? Tosin stemmin olen kiristäny vasta noin 5,5nm kuuden sijaan. Nyt lähden paukuttamaan perinteistä käpyä kaulaputkeen. Joku tuollainen helposti irroitettava malli olisi vaan niin paljon kätevämpi.

ps. NoSaint oli eilen 7,99kg 2.2 RaceKingeillä ja litkuilla! Tosin pakka 11-23 pitäisi vaihtaa viimeistään ehkä Jyväskylään 12-27 +23g ja ketju kympistä ysiin +30-40g
Edessä 28T/40T

----------


## Leku

Mitkä Race-Kingit sulla on alla? Pysyykö jossain supersoniceissa litkut yhtään sisällä, vai tuleeko ne kylkien läpi samointein, eli suomeksi, kannattaako siirtyä suosiolla tubeless kingeihin?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Meikeläinen on sen verran heiveröinen, että aika kevyillä momenteilla on pärjännyt. Stemmit on pysyneet sellaisilla 4-5 Nm kireyksillä ja ohjaustangot jotain 3-4 Nm. Tanko on kyllä ilman nousukahvoja...

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Ohiampuja

Oon jo useita kertoja onnistunut eri yhteyksissä osoittamaan sen, että osaaminen on välillä yllättävän vahvasti kateissa.  :Hymy:  Tässäkin tapauksessa Schmolke-vaurio olisi todennäköisesti ollut vältettävissä huolellisemmalla asennuksella.





> Heh nyt keksin mitä Akilla on mielessä! Yrität perustella itsellesi AX stemmin ja tangon hankintaa



Äärimmäisen taitavaa rivien välistä -lukutaitoa.  :Leveä hymy: 





> molken ohjeissahan oli erikseen korostettu että f99n kanssa kiristys momentti oli pienempi kuin muilla stemmeillä?



Tä? Ei mulla tullu mitään manuaalia. Pelkkä tanko muovipussissa.





> Mikä kävyn korvike ankkuri sulla Aki oli käytössä, muistelin että ei ollu normi käpy?



23-grammainen FRM:n systeemi. Se on toiminut ihan ongelmitta.





> NoSaint oli eilen 7,99kg 2.2 RaceKingeillä ja litkuilla!



No kylläpä on kepeetä. Mahtaa olla lentoa tarjolla Korsossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitkä Race-Kingit sulla on alla?



Mulla on ihan normi-Raceking Supersonicit sisärenkaiden kera. En siis käytä litkuja.

----------


## Leku

Iti sutaa ruski soldaat. Vai miten se meni ja mitä tarkoittaakaan. Esitin arvuutukseni hra-p-hralle, mutta ei se mitään, saat siäkin vastata ketjun aloittajan ominaisuudessa ja niihän siä vastasikkii.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Voi saamari! Taas mua vietiin vähintään miljuuna-nolla. Mutta kun tätä turpiinottamista tulee harrastettua joka päivä, siihen alkaa jo tottua.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> 23-grammainen FRM:n systeemi. Se on toiminut ihan ongelmitta.



Miksi Aki ei käytä Schmolken AheadCuppia, eli sitä viiden gramman hiilariputkenpalaa tuon kävyn korvikkeena? Säästäisit lähes 20 grammaa muutamalla eurolla! Vai vaatiiko maasturi jonkun kävyn sinne välttämättä? Omassa katu-pinassa ainakin toi cuppi on toiminut vallan moitteettomasti.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

5g?

Hirvee ankkuri?

 :Leveä hymy: 

Mun versio painaa 1,3g. Mun Cervelo R3SL:ssä on ollut koko kesän. Tosin kiristys suoritetaan vallan oivasti ensin Gum-Gummilla. Se Tunen kuitu-cap on minusta ehkä nätein A-head cap jos sellaista haluaa käyttää. 

...ja mitä 70g tankoon tulee, jos tangossa näkyy stemmin rajat, syy harvoin löytyy tangosta....ja toi Smolke on kyllä jo rajatiedettä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Vai vaatiiko maasturi jonkun kävyn sinne välttämättä?



Kyllä maasturi vaatii kävyn ainakin mun kokemuksien mukaan. Ajelin joskus ilman käpyä, mutta kyllä siinä vaan niin kävi, että ohjainlaakeriin ilmestyi väljyyttä kunnon kivikkojuurakkorytyytyksen jälkeen.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Kyllä maasturi vaatii kävyn ainakin mun kokemuksien mukaan. Ajelin joskus ilman käpyä, mutta kyllä siinä vaan niin kävi, että ohjainlaakeriin ilmestyi väljyyttä kunnon kivikkojuurakkorytyytyksen jälkeen.



Samanlaisia kokemuksia täällä! Eikä nyt oo ees hirveesti tullu rytyytettyä kivikoissa.

Niin ja mitä lentämiseen korsossa tulee niin onhan se mahdollista, meinaan stongan yli!

Edit: Näyttää FRM Expander olevan samantapainen kuin Ultralite.

FRM Team Expander 20g tit. pultilla


Extralite Ultrastar 8g+korkki ja pultti


[/QUOTE]

----------


## paavo

> Mitkä Race-Kingit sulla on alla? Pysyykö jossain supersoniceissa litkut yhtään sisällä, vai tuleeko ne kylkien läpi samointein, eli suomeksi, kannattaako siirtyä suosiolla tubeless kingeihin?



Mulla on Race-King protection 2.2 stanin litkuilla ja pitänyt hyvin ilmat sisällä! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se että tarviiko käpyä, riippuu stemmistä, kruunuputkesta ja asennuksesta. Olen fixannut jotain maantiefillareieta jossa ei millään pysynyt laakeri kireällä mutta niissä oli joku kurakuitukeula...

----------


## p-olkisin

> Mulla on Race-King protection 2.2 stanin litkuilla ja pitänyt hyvin ilmat sisällä!



Mulla on Supersonic ja Worldcup malli litkuilla. Periaatteessa samat mutta tuo WC on vanhempi. Supersonic ei aluksi tiivistyny vaan vuoti kyljistä hiljalleen vaikka kuinka heilutteli.

Sanovat että uudet renkaat on silikoni käsitelty sisäpinnastaan ettei sisuri tarttuisi kiinni.
Ennen asennusta hinkkasin rengasta jollain pesuaineilla. No kun ei tiivistynyt niin otin kumin irti, pesin ja hinkkasin rätillä sekä kevyesti 600lla hiekkapaperilla  :No huh!:  Rengas takas, uudet litkut sisään (n.70g ja paljon sitä mujua) tiivistyi puolessa tunnissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mitäs jos renkaa "maalaisi" ja antaisi kuivua valmiiksi kerran sisältä sillä muussilla tai latexilla? Samaa voisi funtsia myös vanteen suuntaan....Muottistairroitusaine aina on toki paree poistaa ensin renkaasta...

----------


## p-olkisin

> ...Muottistairroitusaine aina on toki paree poistaa ensin renkaasta...



Ja paras aine/konsti tähän oli?

----------


## Leku

No asetonin luulisi toimivan tässäkin? Se onkin semmonen jokakodin yleisaines, että sillä sytytetään grillit, pestään autot, ikkunat veneet, mönkiöt ja poistetaan renkaista kuona.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Auton pesun lisäksi asetoonia sopii lorauttaa myös tankin puolelle.  :Vink:  http://www.ffp.fi/bb/viewtopic.php?p...45fa7e847d26fd

----------


## haedon

Putsasin viimeksi Ghostin rungon asetonilla ja meinas teippaukset irrota ja maaliin tuli sellasia läheltä havaittavia kuplia :Nolous: . Mutta irtosi kyllä vaseliinit ja muu paska ja alu/scandium kiilsi kuin uutena.

----------


## leecher

Kokeiltu ja hyväksi todettu puhdistuskonsti. Joissain rautakaupoissa myytävät putkimiehille tarkoitettu puhdistusliinat. Sellainen 3l ämpäri, jossa kosteita puhdistusliinoja. On aivan sairaan tehokkaita, eikä vahingoita mitään pintoja. Voi suositella.

----------


## znood

tää akin rojekti on kiva seurata, kun se ei mee kohtuuttomuuksiin noissa vaan pitää ajo-/kisakelpoisuuden ykkössijalla  :Hymy:

----------


## thomas_s

Hieno projekti ja hienoja projekteja!

Tuli tätä ketjua lukiessa mieleen miten kevennysajatukset ja osavalinnat muuttuisi jos ajattelee asiaa käänteisenä, eli mitkä osat kannattaa kevytpyörästä ensimmäisenä vaihtaa painavammaksi jos esim. jokin sääntö pakottaisi lisäämään kokonaispainoa puoli kiloa?

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Mitäs jos renkaa "maalaisi" ja antaisi kuivua valmiiksi kerran sisältä sillä muussilla tai latexilla? Samaa voisi funtsia myös vanteen suuntaan....Muottistairroitusaine aina on toki paree poistaa ensin renkaasta...



Rengas asettu Stanituksen jälkeen aika kivasti, kun ensin levittää litkun koko renkaan sisäpinnalle ja antaa asettua "parikymmentäminuuttia". Sitten sopivasti litkua renkaaseen ja kompuralla nopeati painetta venttiilin kautta renkaaseen. Ei vanteeseen kannata laittaa (ainakaan kuivumaan) Stania.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> ... jos esim. jokin sääntö pakottaisi lisäämään kokonaispainoa puoli kiloa?



Kammet, stemmi, tanko, petaalit. Voiman välityksen tehostus on poikaa ja pyörivät massa tulee pitää piäninä. Ei sinänsä eroa maantie/ratafillarien tuunauksesta.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Eikös kammet ja petaalit ole pyörivää massaa? Ainakin on syytä olla, jos haluaa edetä.  :Vink:  Jos olis pakko, niin itse sijoittaisin puoli kiloa keskiöön / keskiön seudulle, jolloin pyörän painopiste tulisi alemmas vakauttaen ajoa. Lisäksi keskiön seutu on pyörässä yksi vähiten liikuttelua vaativa alue, joten siitä olisi tällöin vähiten haittaa pyörän käsittelyn kannalta.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Eikös kammet ja petaalit ole pyörivää massaa?



Joo, ja ketju kanssa. 

Kehät vaan on aika piänet joten vaikus on aika minimaalllinen "pyörivään massaan". Kampien yms jouston vähentäminen taas sit minusta tärkeämpi asia.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tulipa sitten avattua ensimmäisen kerran tuo Manitoun R7 MRD TPC 100 -keula, kun sen joustomatkaa näytti Finlandian jälkeen olevan enää pari senttiä käytössä.  :Hymy: 

Keula osoittautui miellyttävän yksinkertaiseksi laitteeksi, ja öljynvaihto oli helppoa tehdä. Vaimenninpuolella on kaksi mäntää, joista toinen hoitelee sisäänpäin- ja toinen paluuvaimennusta. Vaimenninpuoli oli tietenkin alunperin "täynnä" öljyä, jolloin keulan massa oli 220-millisellä kaulaputkella huimat 1322 g. No minähän en ikinä ole oikein tajunnut, mihin maastopyörän joustohaarukassa tarvitaan sisäänpäinvaimennusta. Tai ehkä sille on käyttöä, jos ajetaan isosti, mutta tällaisessa nätissä xc- ja martta-ajelussa itselleni on oleellista, että keula toimii mahdollisimman pehmeästi eikä pohjaa yllättäen. Ymmärrän kyllä, että kisatouhuissa moni haluaa, ettei keula notku tasaisella, mutta itse oon aina ollut aktiivisuususkovainen ihan vaan mukavuussyistä.  :Hymy:  Toki paluuvaimennukselle ja sen säätömahdollisuudelle on käyttöä, mutta jos keulasta löytyy säätö sisäänpäinvaimennukselle, nuppi on omassa ajossani aina mahdollisimman "auki".

Koska sisäänpäinvaimennuksen mäntä ei kuitenkaan ollut irrotettavissa ilman väkivaltaa, päädyin kikkailemaan öljymäärien kanssa. Idea oli hakea öljylle sellainen minimitilavuus, jolla paluuvaimennuksen mäntä ui juuri ja juuri öljyssä. Muutaman iteraation jälkeen kyseiseksi öljymääräksi osoittautui noin 20 ml, joka on tietenkin massana miellyttävän vähän alkuperäiseen tilavuuteen verrattuna.  :Vink: 

Yksi testilenkki on nyt takana, ja keula näyttäisi toimivan paremmin kuin ikuna. Se on pirun herkkä, mitä se ei alunperin ollut, ja silti paluuvaimennuksen säätö toimii moitteettomasti. 5 wt:n öljyä laitoin, alkuperäinen taisi olla hieman paksumpaa.

Lopputulos on 1294-grammainen laite, joka ainakin toistaiseksi toimii miellyttävän pehmeästi. Toki se DT XRC 100 Race Ltd edelleen houkuttelee, mutta grammaeroa ei enää paljoa ole, sillä yksi DT-yksilö, jonka eräs tuttu laittoi puntariin, oli täyspitkällä kaulaputkella 1260 g ilman lukituksen kaukosäätöä. Olishan se silti hieno ja kai aidosti 100-millinen. Tässä Manitoussa joustomatkaa on hädin tuskin 80 mm, vaikka keula nimellisesti 100-millinen onkin.

Mutta tulihan siis tällä kertaa halpoja grammoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Scottman

Onpas painava keula, 4629grammaa :No huh!: . Oho, se olikin toi alempi luku... :Nolous:  Kyllä on kevyttä

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mutta tulihan siis tällä kertaa halpoja grammoja.



Nyt sen voi hyvällä omalla tunnolla kompensoida jollain ihanan kalliilla...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## haedon

> ...Manitoun R7 MRD TPC 100 -keula,...



Tää keulahan voitti muuten Bike-lehden testissä DT:t ja Foxit yms ollen siis testin paras keula. Ei huono valinta :Vink: . En tiedä antaako DT:n ltd tonnin hinnalleen vastinetta, mutta eipa sinun pyörästä enää grammoja oikein saa lähtemään juuri muuten. Paitti ne jarrut Formulan F1:iin. On muuten tehokkaat pysäyttimet vaikkei paina mitään.....

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> haedon

Enpä tiennytkään tuosta Bike-lehden testistä. Mikäköhän numero se mahtoi olla, jos yrittäisi saada tuon lehden vielä jostain käsiinsä? Itse oon kyllä edelleen sitä mieltä, että Fox F100 RLC toimii hienommin kuin tää Manitou. Mutta ero alkaa olla marginaalinen...

Oon viime aikoina käynyt kirjeenvaihtoa herra AX:n kanssa, jos se suostuisi tekemään maastoyhteensopivan Zeus:n... Hintaahan sille kertyisi lähes kohtuuttomasti, mutta toisaalta se saattaisi sitten kestää koko elämän.  :Hymy: 

Mikäs är-ykkösten kokonaismassa nyt sitten lopulta on vakiona teräspintaisilla jarrulevyillä ja vakiopulteilla? Ja mitä ne vakiopultit on? Titaaniako? Vai käyttääkö Formula edelleen alupultteja jarrusatuloiden kiinnittämiseen, kuten oli kai joskus vuosia sitten heidän kevyimmässä mallissaan?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Oon viime aikoina käynyt kirjeenvaihtoa herra AX:n kanssa, jos se suostuisi tekemään maastoyhteensopivan Zeus:n... Hintaahan sille kertyisi lähes kohtuuttomasti, mutta toisaalta se saattaisi sitten kestää koko elämän.



Juu. Me puhuttiinkin jo siitä että elämä päättyy kun se prakaa ajossa. 

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Ja toisaalta sen saanti voi myös kestää koko elämän...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Tää keulahan voitti muuten Bike-lehden testissä DT:t ja Foxit yms ollen siis testin paras keula.....



Jos luet Akin kommentit ko. keulasta niin on hyvin vaikea uskoa että testissä oli sama malli tai jotain....

----------


## haedon

> --> haedon
> 
> Enpä tiennytkään tuosta Bike-lehden testistä.



Luin siitä vähän aikaa sitten WeightWeeniesistä, joten en tiedä numeroa :Nolous: .





> Mikäs är-ykkösten kokonaismassa nyt sitten lopulta on vakiona teräspintaisilla jarrulevyillä ja vakiopulteilla. Ja mitä ne vakiopultit on? Titaaniako? Vai käyttääkö Formula edelleen alupultteja jarrusatuloiden kiinnittämiseen, kuten oli kai joskus vuosia sitten heidän kevyimmässä mallissaan.



On jäänyt multa punnitsematta, kun piti saada heti pyörään kiinni. Painoja löytyi kyllä Light-bikesista, you know. Titaania on, mutta jarrukahvojen pultit on alumiinia ja halkaisija jotain 3 tai 4mm, joten enkös kiristänyt sitten liikaa asentaessa ja yksi pultti pätkähti poikki. Sitten vasta luin asennusvihkosesta vääntömomentin. Nyt on tilalla joku teräspultti sitten.

Eipä Zeusten paino varmaan paljoa nousis, jos tekis niistä maastoon käyvät. Pari kerrosta hiilaria lisää :Hymy: .

----------


## Portti

> --> haedon
> 
> Enpä tiennytkään tuosta Bike-lehden testistä. Mikäköhän numero se mahtoi olla, jos yrittäisi saada tuon lehden vielä jostain käsiinsä? ....



Yksi keulavertailu, jossa on mukana Manitou R7 MRD 100 oli Biken numerossa 04/2009. Tosin tuossa ei ollut Foxeja tai DT:tä mukana. Testissä oli viisi xc-keulaa ja Manitou oli ainoa, joka sai Super -arvosanan. Muut testikeulat olivat:

- Marzocchi Corsa Cento (Gut)
- Rock Shox SID Worldcup (Sehr gut)
- RST First Platinum (Gut)
- SR Suntour Axon Werk ELD (Gut)

Bike 05/2008:ssa on myöskin vertailu, jossa oli seuraavat keulat:

- DT Swiss XCR 100 RL (Sehr gut)
- Fox F 100 RLC (Super)
- Magura Durin 100 (Super)
- Manitou Minute MRD 100 (Sehr gut)
- Marzocchi Marathon Corsa LT (Gut)
- Rock Shox SID Team (Super)
- SR Suntour Axon RLD (Sehr gut)
- White Brother Magic 100 (Befriedigend)

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Toihan näyttää hyvältä. Mulla kun on uusi 100mm SID kellarissa odettelemässa josko jaksaisi laittaa Scaleen, joskus...mutta toi "Super" arvosana antaa odottaa jotain ihan ok toimintaa ainakin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitos Portille keuladatasta! Tarttee nyt vielä sanoa sen verran, että kyllä tuo Manitou on ilman muuta toiminnaltaan varsin hyvä laite. Mutta Foxille se ei silti mun mielestä ihan pärjää.

----------


## px

> Mikäs är-ykkösten kokonaismassa nyt sitten lopulta on vakiona teräspintaisilla jarrulevyillä ja vakiopulteilla. Ja mitä ne vakiopultit on? Titaaniako? Vai käyttääkö Formula edelleen alupultteja jarrusatuloiden kiinnittämiseen, kuten oli kai joskus vuosia sitten heidän kevyimmässä mallissaan.



Mitäs se miun setti painoikaan, en kuolemaksenikaan löydä sitä kuvaa täältä läppäriltä Oulusta käsin. Muistelen että kuvassa ollut setti (kahvat+pultit, letkut, satulat) oli 342g, siihen päälle sitten jarrulevyt, levyjen pultit, satuloiden pultit ja mahdolliset adapterit. Levyt 160mm koossa orkkiksena 88g kappale, jolloin ollaan 518 grammassa. 12 titaanipulttia levyille noin 15g(?) => 533g, adapteri taakse parikymppiä ja vielä neljä teräspulttia satuloiden kiinnitykseen. Jotain 575-580g koko setille?. Ja tuo punainen anodisointi kuulemma oli vielä 10g painavampi kuin normaali. Itselläni on toki takana 140mm alligator, jolla voipi miinustaa 27g.

Nuo teräspultit meinasin jossain välissä korvata titaanisilla ja ehkä nuo kahvat hiilariversioilla. Hiilarikahvat vain ovat kovin arvokkaita ja niillä säästi muistaakseni jotain 8g/kpl.. Noilla kaikilla päivityksillä pääsisi siis normiversiolla 540 ramman hujakoille, 140mm takalevyllä 513.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Kieltämättä kepeää... 500 g voisi ehkä olla saavutettavissa, jos oikein lähtisi viilaamaan.  :Hymy:  Mun Hope Mini Pro on aika tarkaan 600 g, mutta siitä ei taida enää ihan helposti grammoja irtoilla, sillä sekä jarrusatulat että kuitukahvat on jo nykyisellään alupulteilla kiinni, ja takana on 140-millinen levy.

----------


## drop

> sillä sekä jarrusatulat että kuitukahvat on jo nykyisellään alupulteilla kiinni,



Vitsailet varmaan?

----------


## Leku

Mäkin luulin että joku ajaa alumiinirunkoisella pyörällä, mutta sitten käsitin, että vitsailuahan semmoisen on pakko olla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jaa että jarrusatulat on kiinni alu-pulteilla? Aika rohkea veto mielestäni...

Tai sitten minä olen vaan ylivarovainen.  :Vink:

----------


## troh

> Jaa että jarrusatulat on kiinni alu-pulteilla? Aika rohkea veto mielestäni...



Postmount jarrusatulahan pyrkii työntymään niiden postmountien "sisää" jarruttaessa, eikä ainakaan jarrutuksen hetkellä pultteihin kohdistu kovinkaan suuria leikkaavia voimia. IS-Postmount-adapterin kiinnityspultteja en ihan heti korvaisi alumiinisilla, mutta ehkä minäkin olen turhan varovainen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, kyllähän te turhan varovaisia olette.  :Hymy: 

Formulallahan oli joskus kevytmallissaan vakiona alupultit jarrusatuloiden kiinnitykseen. Ja kyseessä oli juuri IS-malliset satulat. Joku mekaniikkaihminen sen joskus ww-foorumilla varsin uskottavasti esitti, että jos IS-kiinnitteinen jarrusatula on kiristetty kunnolla paikalleen (lue: ei pääse "heilumaan"), kiinnityspultteihin ei kohdistu leikkausjännitystä jarrutuksen aikana.

Varmaan jo viitisen vuotta on tullut alupulttikiinnitteisillä (sekä IS että PM) jarrusatuloilla ajeltua ilman murheita, joten kyllä ne käytännössäkin näyttävät ongelmitta kestävän. Tosin tätä grammanviilailua on tullu tehtyä vain tuohon kisapyörään. Lenkkifillarissa on pelkkiä teräspultteja kohteesta riippumatta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Joku mekaniikkaihminen sen joskus ww-foorumilla varsin uskottavasti esitti, että jos IS-kiinnitteinen jarrusatula on kiristetty kunnolla paikalleen (lue: ei pääse "heilumaan"), kiinnityspultteihin ei kohdistu leikkausjännitystä jarrutuksen aikana.



No näinhän se ruuviliitos toimii teoriassa, mutta sitten kun/jos ruuvit löystyvät, niin tilanne muuttuu. 

En jaksa itte kirjotella enempää, niin tuossa lisää hienoja kuvia sun muita: http://www.ferrometal.fi/docs/teknis...iliitokset.pdf

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Jaa että jarrusatulat on kiinni alu-pulteilla? Aika rohkea veto mielestäni...



Mulla oli Formulat kisafillarissa muinoin IS2000 jarrut M6 alupulteilla kiinni. Ihan ok, ei ikuna ongelmaa. En kyllä laittaisi mitään 180mm levyä...

Nykyiset XTR:t on Ti-pulteillä kyllä. On koreemmat taper hedit....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

Nonniin, voisi tietysti lukea vähän tarkemmin. Luulin että jarrusatulat ja kahvat oli kiinni vain *ala*pulteilla kun puhe olikin alupulteista.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> En jaksa itte kirjotella enempää, niin tuossa lisää hienoja kuvia sun muita: http://www.ferrometal.fi/docs/teknis...iliitokset.pdf



Kiitos.

----------


## järppä

Onko Akilla tai muilla vinkkejä mistä kannattais kysellä Sparkia? Tekee nääs mieli uutta täysjoustoa, kun vanha Strike on jo ikäloppu eli viisivuotias. Mielessä on todennäköisimmin 10 tai 20 -malli tai sitten pelkkä runkosetti. Paikallisesta (Tre) erikoisliikkeestä osaan kyllä käydä kysymässä itsekin, mutta nyt olisi potentiaaliset kotikaupungin ulkopuoliset (netti)kaupat hakusessa. 

Kiitos ja kuulemiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Järppä

Itse tilasin siitä väliviivattomasta bikediscountista, eli osoite on
www.bikediscount.de.

Kallis kuin mikä, mutta runko tuli kyllä nopeasti. Liike taitaa olla itävaltalainen.

----------


## px

> Kieltämättä kepeää... 500 g voisi ehkä olla saavutettavissa



490,5 grammaan tuunattu tuossa yksilössä:



Noihin jarrulevyihin en välttämättä ihan heti lähtisi itse.. ja onhan tuossa muutakin kohtuu kepoista partsia joiden kisakelpoisuutta voipi kyseenalaistaa. Mutta huonompaakin tavaraa olisi varmasti saatavilla.  :Sarkastinen: 


Kuva mtbr:n forumilta, http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=15 . Tuubit alleviivattuina koska ko. keskustelu on niistä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onpa kaikenlaista mukavaa tuossa Cannarissa.  :Hymy:  AX:n stemmi ja tanko saattavat itsellenikin olla tulossa, mutta erityisesti tuo LW:n takavaihtaja hyppäsi silmille. Siihen kun saa oksan osumaan sopivasti, saattaa kuulua *snap, crackle, pop*, ja sitten keräillään kuidun palasia ympäri metsää.  :Leveä hymy:  Olishan sellainen törkeän hieno, mutta tonni taitaa sittenkin olla liikaa takavaihtajasta.  :Hymy:  

Nuo Formulan R1:t on kieltämättä hienot ja kepeät, mutta tarttee nyt odotella, mihin se Hopen uutuus asettuu grammamäärältään...

----------


## liquid

Onkos Akilla tietoa sen DT:n kuitukeulan toimivuudesta verrattuna esim Foxiin tai Maniskaan? Ittellä olis tarkoitus semmonen hommata, heti kun niitä tulee kauppaan. Vähän mietityttää se, että ko keuloihin ei löydy huolto manuaaleja mistään. Huono huoltaa, kun ei tiedä edes öljyn viskositeettiä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla ei ole DT:n keuloista omakohtaista kokemusta, mutta kovasti noita on pehmeästi toimiviksi, luotettaviksi ja yksinkertaisiksi laitteiksi kehuttu. Mutta kyllähän monella foorumilaisella on DT:n keula, joten kertokaapa...

----------


## liquid

Smoothi toiminta olis kyllä jees. Maniskaa en itte kans pidä ihan foxin veroisena mut riittäis, kun olis toiminta jotain siltä väliltä. 

Tuolla näyttäis olevan sparkkeja myynnissä: http://www.kudubikes.co.uk/shop/303/471/

----------


## anttius

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/

Tuolla myös Sparkkeja, varsin hyvin tarjouksin.

----------


## järppä

> Tuolla näyttäis olevan sparkkeja myynnissä: http://www.kudubikes.co.uk/shop/303/471/







> http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/
>  Tuolla myös Sparkkeja, varsin hyvin tarjouksin.



...hyviä vinkkejä. Kudubikes ei innosta foorumilta löytyvän palautteen perusteella. Westbrookcycles ainakin vastailee kysymyksiin varsin reippaasti ja heillä olisi oikeanlaista tuotetta varastossa. Jotain voi vielä löytyä paikalliseltakin, mutta ei ole ihan selvinnyt.

Nyt pitäisi varmaan vain päättää mitä haluaa. Vai haluaako  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Perkule, Scalessa on ärsyttänyt pari asiaa:

-34.9mm tolppa
-38mm alumiininen tolpanpanta
-73mm keskiö

No nyt noita ei ole enää. 

 :Leveä hymy: 

Seuraavaksi saa poistua E-tyypin etyvaihtaja. Se onkin helpompi osuus.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Aki, mikäs ihmeen kuvauspaikka se sulla pyörällä on? 

http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nic...e_id=107635214
http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nic...e_id=107635225

Viitaten kuvaan:


PS. Miksei ole yhteiskuvia?!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki, mikäs ihmeen kuvauspaikka se sulla pyörällä on?



Nyt jäi tää avautumatta, kun ei saa ilman tunnuksia noita linkittämiäsi kuvia näkyviin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Samu

Tolppa ja panta lienevät arvattavissa, mutta mitä tuolle keskiölle voi tehdä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja mitä sille pitäisi tehdä? Itse käytän tavis-mallin XT-kampia ja keskiöitä, niin minä jopa tykkäisin 73 mm muhvista. Pääsisi kahdesta prikasta eroon...  :Vink: 

Ja kumpi rajoittaa Q-factorin pienennystä, muhvin leveys vai rattaiden hipominen chain stayseihin?

----------


## Sakkeri91

> Nyt jäi tää avautumatta, kun ei saa ilman tunnuksia noita linkittämiäsi kuvia näkyviin...




Aijaa, no hö.
Empäs minäkään noita kuvia viitsi minnekkään kopioida.
Kuvissa kuitenkin poseerasi aika näpsäkän näköinen tyttö, samalla laiturilla kuin missä tuo sinun pyöräsi kuva on otettu. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> --> Samu
> Tolppa ja panta lienevät arvattavissa, mutta mitä tuolle keskiölle voi tehdä?



Kaventaa. Mullahan on ihan kivasti taaloja kiinni kaikisssa kivoissa työkaluissa joten kavensin sen 73->68mm leveyteen. Campa muuten speksaa keskiön 68mm+-0,8mm mikä on karsea ero minusta. Cervelosta puolimilliä ottaa hikeä jo rajusti mutta Biatzista lähtee kuin mädästä hirrestä, Scott siitä välistä.

XT kampisetti nyt ei oikein ole ratkaisu pidemmän päälle tohon fillariin joten päädyin lisäämään valinnanvaraa. 

Ajattelin laittaa korvakkeen suoraan runkoon ilman pantaa. Mullahan on Trek ja Gian runkoihin sopivia kuitukorvakkeita joten sellainen varmaan. Ei tollasen parin tonni perusrungolla ole niin väliä kuitenkaan takuun suhteen. Tosin Scaleenhan saa tehtyä ruuvattavan korvakkeen, E-type ja alemman pullotelineen ruuvin alle. Tosin taitaa painaa saman kuin panta. 

Mulla on myös siihen 225g ketjut. Kammet vaan on viä auki, ei nyt nappaa tonnin kammet maasturiin...ruuvasin hiilari-Zippit aluksi että pääsee ajelemaan....ja Xentilta lupasivat lähettää uudet ja sippoiset mtb-kiekot kun vaan pistää €€€€....väliin jää. Oli niin kalliit. Taidan pitää King:it. Kehät ja pinnat kun jaksaa vaihtaa.

----------


## izmo

> Aijaa, no hö.
> Empäs minäkään noita kuvia viitsi minnekkään kopioida.
> Kuvissa kuitenkin poseerasi aika näpsäkän näköinen tyttö, samalla laiturilla kuin missä tuo sinun pyöräsi kuva on otettu.



veikkaan että Koukkuniemen vanhainkodin laiturilta.... :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jaha. Ny putkahti nootti että JOSKUS tilaamani Tunen MTB-kammet + 6-pack Ti keskiö on tulossa. 29/40 rattaat on jo. Hinta/paino yms suhteet pitäisi olla kohdallaan. Saa nähdä mitä muuta löytyy laatikosta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kuriiri kävi pitkästä aikaa. Tarttee laittaa puntariin ja ottaa parempia kuvia, kun kerkiää. AX:llä ei maastostemmiä ole vielä virallisesti tarjolla, mutta tässä yksilössä mittoja on muokattu siten, että kannattimesta tuli yhteensopiva Hera-tangon kanssa.

----------


## VesaP

> Kuriiri kävi pitkästä aikaa.



Aijai kun näyttää makealta!!!  :Cool:  Jos tuo stemmi kestää maastorytyytyksessä, kait se sit kestäis myös kadulla... Kerro parin vuoden päästä vieläkö olet hengissä, jos olet niin tilaan ittellekin maantielle moisen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Laitahan vaakakuvia jakoon...

Edit: Onko noi AX tekstitarrat lakan alla vai päällä? Jos päällä niin ota pois, kevenee varmaan vielä 10%  :Hymy:

----------


## px

> AX jne



Onhan tuossa hipoa taas, vaakakuvia odotellessa! Sopiiko kysyä paljonko tuli grammansäästölle tällä kertaa hintaa?  :Vink:  Kevensin itte tänään taas muutaman gramman, kun tuli kuuden titaanipultin satsi postissa. Meni siihenkin muutama euro..  :Hymy: 

http://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks%20of%20Carbon.htm tuossapa jälleen yksi kampisettivaihtoehto. Hintaa on taas tarpeeksi, mutta silti puolet Claviculasta  :Sarkastinen:  Mtbr:llä uumoilivat että tuon voisi saada myös ilman tuota logoa, sitten ehkä kehtaisikin ruuvata pyörään kiinni  :Leveä hymy: 

"Weight: 430 grams without chainrings, 530 grams with Extralite chainrings, 580 grams with 7075-T6 chainrings (110 BCD 34x50, 170mm SL arms, ceramic bearings; steel bearings add 10 grams), maastoversiota löytyy myös, kahdella tai kolmella rattaalla.

ja

220 pound rider weight limit (SL version)
280 pound rider weight limit (HD version, 20 grams heavier)

Vaihdettava spiderikin näemmä..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=551676 lisää juttua.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Vesa

Palailen asiaan, jos olen hengissä.  :Hymy:  Stemmin tarra on lakan päällä, muttei sitä raaski pois repiä. Tangon tarra näyttäisi olevan lakan alla...

--> px

Hintoja ei kannata alkaa laskea, mutta ehkä huvittavinta siinä järkyttävän suuressa AX:ltä tulleessa laskussa oli, että se näytti olevan viisi euroa suurempi, kuin mitä oli sovittu. Kun sitten kävin laskua läpi, olivat laskuttaneet viisi euroa paketoinnista.  :Leveä hymy:  Jos kamat olisivat olleet korurasiassa, niin tuo olisi ehkä ollut ok, mutta että perinteisestä pahvilaatikko-kuplamuovi-paketistakin laskutettiin ylimääräistä, niin... Mutta tyhmähän on tietenkin se, joka maksaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

puinen pärelaatikko maksaa 25e kun tulee ruosteista rautaa tänne... ja pärekopan 
pohjalla voi olla joku kilon rauta joka maksaa noin 17e  että tämmöstä :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

Oho onpa hienoja...

niin mitäs ne paino 60+60g?
hintahan oli varmasti sopiva kun stemmikin on joku testi versio eiä tuotannossa  :Vink: 

tampereen maratonilla livenä?

----------


## p-olkisin

Tässä tämä keula josta oli puhetta:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Susp...e-%281%29.aspx

----------


## znood

tuo taitaa olla liian kevyt jopa akille  :Vink:  jokos muuten r7 taas joustaa ?






> Kuriiri kävi pitkästä aikaa. Tarttee laittaa puntariin ja ottaa parempia kuvia, kun kerkiää. AX:llä ei maastostemmiä ole vielä virallisesti tarjolla, mutta tässä yksilössä mittoja on muokattu siten, että kannattimesta tuli yhteensopiva Hera-tangon kanssa.



töissä ei taideta tällä viikolla sielä smg-laitoksella muuta tehdäkkään kun hiplailla ax lightnessia kahvipöydässä  :Vink:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> puinen pärelaatikko maksaa 25e kun tulee ruosteista rautaa tänne... ja pärekopan 
> pohjalla voi olla joku kilon rauta joka maksaa noin 17e  että tämmöstä



Tälläinen tuntuu olevan ihan käytäntö tietyillä aloilla. Eräs pohjalaanen isäntä hermostuttuaan "poskettomiin" pakkausmateriaalilaskuihin meni kuittaamaan myyntimiehelle: "Sitte ku mää ole mahrottoma rikas, nii mää rakenna talon tuasta teidän pakkauslaurasta. On niin kallista puuta, notta pitää tulla hyvä pirtti!"

----------


## Aki Korpela

> niin mitäs ne paino 60+60g?
> hintahan oli varmasti sopiva kun stemmikin on joku testi versio eiä tuotannossa



Ei jäänyt ihan noin alas, 62+63 g on lähellä totuutta. Huomisaamuna tulee kuvia. Hinta oli sellainen, että muutaman kuukauden joutuu taas elämään kaurapuurolla ja näkkileivällä, jotta nuo saa maksuun. Mutta toisaalta, onko olemassa parempaa ruokaa?  :Hymy: 





> tampereen maratonilla livenä?



Joo, tarkoitus olisi, jos tässä terveenä pysytään.

Ja kiitos tuosta keulainfosta. Kyllähän tuollainen olisi äärihieno, mutta pitää nyt malttaa ainakin hetki...

--> znood

R7 on iskussa, Kouvolassa sitä tuli taas käytettyä. AX-paketti saapui juuri sopivasti kahvitauon aikaan, ja kieltämättä hipelöintiä siitä seurasi, muttei noi työkaverit tunnu ihan kauheesti ymmärtävän näiden kuituosien päälle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Laitahan vaakakuvia jakoon...



Heh, nuo Akin kuvat eivät aluksi näkyneet, joten ihmettelin, että mitä pystyrajattuja kuvia siellä oikein on, kun vaakakuvia pyydetään. Kesti aikansa ennenkuin hokasin, että painosta tässä taisikin olla kysymys.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mutta hienoja kuvia, varsinkin se Energian Ensyklopedia on aika namu siellä alla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on sitten noita vaakakuvia. Stemmi on 100-millinen, ja tangon leveys on 540 mm. Oon jo vuosia ajellut 560-millisellä tangolla, ja vuosien saatossa mieleen on hiipinyt ajatus, että pari senttiä lyhempi olis just passeli.  :Hymy: 

Valokuvata en tunnetusti osaa, mutta kai noista jotain irtoaa.

----------


## Liraren

No en osta tuommosta tankoa ku ei saa nousareita laittaa. Tai no lukee mulla nykyisessäki hiilaritangossa, että ei sais mutta se onki joku 100 g ankkuri. Silti laitoin nousarit.

Hienoja tavaroita!

----------


## Mika Hollström

Aaaaahhhh. Nousee mieleen oma Kleinin 90-grammainen hiilaritanko vuosien takaa. Mutta sehän olikin siis painava nykyaikaan...

----------


## VesaP

Joutuuko stemmi kovemmalle rasitukselle maantie- vai maastokäytössä? Maastossa kuitenkin jousitus tasaa suurimmat ja kovimmat paukut ohjaustangosta ja stemmistä pois, kun taas maantiellä kaikki iskut tulevat suoraan ko palikoille ja sitämyöten käsille. Arveluttaa vaan kovasti tuommosen 62g stemmin kestäminen. Voiko se kestää?!? Sattuu kovasti "leukaan"jos tanko irtoaa jossain töyssyssä. Maastossa ollaan sen jälkeen nenä vasten koivua tai jotain kivenlohkaretta, maantiellä kipataan rekan alle... :No huh!: 

Liekö noita AX:n stemmejä kuinka paljon maailmalla maantiekäytössä, ja onko hajonnut käsiin? Akillahan on nyt sit eka maastoversio.  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Edit: 3Nm kiinnitysmomentit. Pysyykö MIKÄÄN kiinni yhtään mitään 3nm momentilla?!?!  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  Oisko sällit lisämaksusta liimanneet tangon suoraan kiinni stemmiin? Ei ainakaan niistä momenteista sit olis enää kiinni tangon kiinni pysyminen stemmissä. Keveempikin kait olis ollut sit kun pultit olis jäänyt pois jne...

----------


## px

> Joutuuko stemmi kovemmalle rasitukselle maantie- vai maastokäytössä? Maastossa kuitenkin jousitus tasaa suurimmat ja kovimmat paukut ohjaustangosta ja stemmistä pois, kun taas maantiellä kaikki iskut tulevat suoraan ko palikoille ja sitämyöten käsille. Arveluttaa vaan kovasti tuommosen 62g stemmin kestäminen. Voiko se kestää?!? Sattuu kovasti "leukaan"jos tanko irtoaa jossain töyssyssä. Maastossa ollaan sen jälkeen nenä vasten koivua tai jotain kivenlohkaretta, maantiellä kipataan rekan alle...
> Liekö noita AX:n stemmejä kuinka paljon maailmalla maantiekäytössä, ja onko hajonnut käsiin? Akillahan on nyt sit eka maastoversio.



http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/...php?f=3&t=6520 tuo pistää vähän pelottamaan. Toivottavasti on ainoa tapaus. Toisaalta, sanoopa tuokin ajaneensa kolme vuotta AX:n osilla ilman mitään ongelmia..

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Joutuuko stemmi kovemmalle rasitukselle maantie- vai maastokäytössä? Maastossa kuitenkin jousitus tasaa suurimmat ja kovimmat paukut ohjaustangosta ja stemmistä pois, kun taas maantiellä kaikki iskut tulevat suoraan ko palikoille ja sitämyöten käsille. Arveluttaa vaan kovasti tuommosen 62g stemmin kestäminen. Voiko se kestää?!? Sattuu kovasti "leukaan"jos tanko irtoaa jossain töyssyssä. Maastossa ollaan sen jälkeen nenä vasten koivua tai jotain kivenlohkaretta, maantiellä kipataan rekan alle...



Mulla on tapana ajella kisatkin pehmeästi toimivilla jousituksilla ja vieläpä fillaria säälivällä ajotavalla, joten stemmi ei päässe mun käytössä ihan kovimpaan mahdolliseen testiin... Mutta sää nähdä, miten käy.  :Hymy: 





> Liekö noita AX:n stemmejä kuinka paljon maailmalla maantiekäytössä, ja onko hajonnut käsiin? Akillahan on nyt sit eka maastoversio.



Ei taida ihan eka maastoversio tuo mun stemmi olla, sillä ainakin px:n linkittämässä Cännärissäkin oli tuollainen 110-millisenä. Ainakin yksi maantiestemmi näyttää hajonneen:
http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/...php?f=3&t=6520





> Edit: 3Nm kiinnitysmomentit. Pysyykö MIKÄÄN kiinni yhtään mitään 3nm momentilla?!?!  Oisko sällit lisämaksusta liimanneet tangon suoraan kiinni stemmiin? Ei ainakaan niistä momenteista sit olis enää kiinni tangon kiinni pysyminen stemmissä. Keveempikin kait olis ollut sit kun pultit olis jäänyt pois jne...



Kyllä toi 3 Nm:n momentti riittänee, sillä samaa luokkaa suositellaan yhdistelmälle F99 & Schmolke, jota ainakin p-olkisin on käyttänyt menestyksekkäästi jo jonkin aikaa. Stemmi-tanko-combo olis tietenkin hieno!  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

4nm mulla syntace+schmolke tanko. 
tangon mukana tullu "manuaali" 10x15cm läpyskä suosittelee tangolle 5nm ja f99 käytettäessä 4nm. vaihdevivuille 3,5 ja nousukahvoille 5nm mutta useimmitin 4 riittää.

ja tosiaankin tuo 4 on riittäny pitämään extraliten nousukahvat paikoillaan.

extraliten satulatolpan kiristyspanta sanoo max5nm mutta 4 on riittänyt kaikille käyttämilleni tolpille. eivät oo valuneet.

ja joka väliin asennustököttiä, tietty.

3riittää varmasti kun huomio rakenteen veikkaan että istuu tiukasti. luulisi olevan toleranssit kohillaan.

ja mitä tulee osien kestävyyteen niin voisin kokeilla ko stemmiä jos joku hommaa mulle tollaset  :Vink: 
kevyimmät alumiini stemmit taitaa olla 100-90g. Esim ultralitellä on tosi kevyt alumiini stemmi ja enemmän epäilyttäis käyttää sitä kuin tota hiilikuitusta. ainakin itse olen todennut että hiilikuitu on kevyt osissa paljon parempi kuin alumiini. jäykkää ja kestävää kunhan valmistus on tehty taidolla.

----------


## p-olkisin

mitenkäs stemmin asento? saako laittaa kumminpäin tahansa? sullahan oli tanko aika "ylhäällä", meneekö tekstit nurinpäin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Asentelin eilen palikat paikoilleen, tosin tankonauha vielä puuttuu. Stemmissä meni tekstit nurinpäin, ja muutenkin se on melkoinen "möhkäle" F99:iin verrattuna. Positiivista oli, että Zeus osoittautui niin korkeaksi, että yksi kuituavaruudetin oli jätettävä pois, joten taas ropisi ainakin gramma.  :Hymy: 

Tuli sitten purettua tuo Manitoun keulakin, kun luin manuaalista, kuinka paljon 100-millisessä haarukassa pitäisi olla liukuputkia näkyvillä. Pari senttiä tuo oli liian lytyssä. Ja kävipä sitten niin, että ilmajousipuolelta löytyi juurikin 20-millinen muoviholkki, joka rajoitti joustomatkaa. Nyt keula oikeasti joustaa lähes 100 milliä, ja toiminnasta tuli _hiukan_ pehmeämpää ja miellyttävämpää. Vaikka keulassa olevassa tarrassa lukee "100 mm", laite taisi tehtaan jäljiltä olla 80-millisissä asetuksissa.

Nyt sitten jännitetään, mikä katkeaa toisena: tanko, stemmi vai keula. Mies katkeaa joka tapauksessa ensimmäisenä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Itsok

> Nyt sitten jännitetään, mikä katkeaa toisena: tanko, stemmi vai keula. Mies katkeaa joka tapauksessa ensimmäisenä.



No kaikissa tapauksissa on kuitenkin käytännössä sama vaikutus. Ja seuraukset siitä jo oletkin nähnyt, ts enää kaatuminen ei koske lainkaan niin paljoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

eikös extralite tai ritchey wcs foam tupit ois keveemmät ja mukavammat kuin tuo teippi?

----------


## Subzero

> eikös extralite tai ritchey wcs foam tupit ois keveemmät ja mukavammat kuin tuo teippi?



Tankoteippi on siitä mukava, että gripin paksuus on helppo säätää oman mielen mukaiseksi. Laitoin täysjäykkään maasturiin aikoinaan Bilteman korkkiteipin tankoon. Tosi mukavalta tuntuu jäykkäkeulaisessa maasturissa ja sitä tankoteippiä kului siihen 23g. Toki tuosta saisi vähennettyä vielä muutamia grammoja pois kiertämällä teippiä harvemmalle, varsinkin jos edessä olisi joustokeula, mutta jäykässä pyörässä saa tosiaan olla sitä teippiä vähän paksumpi kerros.
Vertailuksi taas esim. Titec Pork Rinds -foamigripit painavat 18g (painoon taisi sisältyä ohjaustangon päätytulpat), mutta ne ovat vähän epämukavammat, mutta silti ihan oivat ja käytettävät gripit verrattuna tankoteippiin, ainakin pyörässä, jossa on joustokeula.

----------


## p-olkisin

grippareitten kanssa tarvii aika lyhyelti tuppea eli ultralite tupit max 10g pari(ilman tulppia/en käytä?). 
ritcheyt on paksummat ja vieläkin pehmeämmät mutta myös painavammat.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla on lenkkipyörässä Extraliten Ultragripit ja joskus oli kevytpyörässä nuo Subzeron mainitsemat Pork Rindsit, ja hyvinhän ne toimivat ja myös kestävät. Painoeroa ei taida tankonauhaan verrattuna kuitenkaan juuri tulla.

Tankonauhaa on tullut viime aikoina käytettyä lähinnä siksi, että se on erittäin helppoa asentaa ja ottaa pois, eikä kummassakaan toimenpiteessä tarvitaan minkäänlaista tankoa uhkaavaa väkivaltaa.  :Hymy:  Perinteiset tupit on usein niin tiukat, että jonkin sortin apuja (paineilmaa tai saippuavettä) on asennuksessa usein käytettävä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Viikon säästövinkki, multa jää aina maasturiin/ratapyörään sopivia pätkiä kun 3T Ergonovaa ei teipata yläotteelta...hae kassillinen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Kerropa Aki, miten olet laittanut gripparin ja tankonauhan "sauman"? Yksi ilta kokeilin kötöstellä, vaan en saanut nauhaa istumaan nätisti vaihdekahvaa vasten, joten palasin takaisin lyhennettyihin vaahtomuovituppeihin.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Sen saa esim samaan tapaan kuin maantiepyörässä jos ei halua teipata. Liimaa pään ja leikkaa mattoveitsellä suoraksi teipinrajaa vasten. Liimana esim. pikaliima.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tuo Samun tapa lienee fiksuin, mutta jos liiman käyttäminen ei kiinnosta, "erkkatuppi"-menetelmä toimii myös hyvin. Tää on siis se sama keino, jolla jääkiekkoilijat tekee tupin siihen päähän mailaa, jossa ei ole lapaa.  :Hymy: 

Otetaan vajaa metri kangasteippiä, ja kierretään sitä pituusakselinsa ympäri niin kauan, kunnes nauha on muuttunut naruksi. Sitten tuota "tarranarua" kieputetaan gripparin ja tankonauhan väliseen tilavuuteen tarvittava määrä. Tuotos viimeistellään kierroksella kangasteippiä. Ei tää ehkä oo ihan niin siistin näköinen kuin Samun ehdotus, mutta helppo, toimiva ja varsin kevytkin tuosta tulee.

Eilen tuollaiset askartelin. Laitan kuvan, kun kerkiän.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Tuota Samun kikkaa pitää vielä kokeilla. Lätkäteipillä sain nuo itsekin toimimaan, mutta se on vaan tyhmän näköistä, kun kahdeksan sentin gripissä on 20mm kummassakin päässä erkkaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Täh  :Sekaisin:  ok kuvaa odotellessa  :Hymy:  edit: dynamon kommenttien jälkeen alkoi avautumaan...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Lätkäteipillä sain nuo itsekin toimimaan, mutta se on vaan tyhmän näköistä, kun kahdeksan sentin gripissä on 20mm kummassakin päässä erkkaa.



Eihän tuo kovin siistin näköinen ole, mutta ei sitä erkkaa kuitenkaan tarvitse molempiin päihin laittaa.

----------


## VAHVA

> Mulla on lenkkipyörässä Extraliten Ultragripit ja joskus oli kevytpyörässä nuo Subzeron mainitsemat Pork Rindsit, ja hyvinhän ne toimivat ja myös kestävät. Painoeroa ei taida tankonauhaan verrattuna kuitenkaan juuri tulla.
> 
> Tankonauhaa on tullut viime aikoina käytettyä lähinnä siksi, että se on erittäin helppoa asentaa ja ottaa pois, eikä kummassakaan toimenpiteessä tarvitaan minkäänlaista tankoa uhkaavaa väkivaltaa.  Perinteiset tupit on usein niin tiukat, että jonkin sortin apuja (paineilmaa tai saippuavettä) on asennuksessa usein käytettävä.



Minkä merkkistä / laista tankonauhaa olette käyttäneet maastopuolella. Tekis mieli kokeilla itsekkin mut vois säästyy vinkkien avulla huonoista vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## Liraren

Minä kietaisin ihan Pron halvinta. Hyvä tuli.

----------


## Juide

Maastopyörään ei välttämättä kannata laittaa näitä ohuita korkkinauhoja, koska niitä joutuu kiertään aika paksun kerroksen ja tupesta tulee kova. Joku geelinauha niin tulee hyvän paksuinen ja samalla vähän joustava ja pitävämpi.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se Pro:n pesusieni saattaa olla lipevä? Vedin AKan kisa-CX pyörään 3T Team teipit ja ne on , paksumma,kovemmat ja karkeammat. Voisivat olla hjyvät tossakin.

----------


## px

Epikki laihtui taas hieman, nyt Isosta B:stä hommattu laadukas kalavaaka näyttää 9,42kg. Muistaakseni Ison K:n Virallinen Vaaka näytti edellisellä punnituksella vielä hieman vähemmän kuin tuo yksilö, pitääpä pistäytyä jälleen Kempeleen nurkilla puntaroimassa tässä joskus, jos pajan omistajalle sopii  :Vink: 

Kevennystä tuottivat tällä kertaa jokunen titaaniruuvi sekä epätoivoiset litkuiluyritykset. Luovuin XX-lighteista ja laitoin Stanin nesteet sisälle. Ja ettei homma olisi liian helppoa, niin renkaina nuo jo aikamontasataakilometriä ajetut Rocket Ronit, joista takarenkaassa oli sitten kyljessä aika ikävä viilto. Kesti tunnin että sain edes 1.5bar pysymään sisällä, mutta alkaahan tuo jo nyt pitää melkein kolmeakin baaria, ei sillä että moisilla paineilla juuri ajeltaisi. Olisi kyllä voinut tarkistaa renkaan kyljet kunnolla etukäteen  :Nolous: . Mutta eipähän ole tullut rengasrikkojakaan since. Koputetaas vielä hieman puuta  :Cool:

----------


## J

Tuosta gripparista kun vuolee nuo ainakin mun käteen liian paksut jurmut pois, niin ei tarvii laittaa noin paljo tota tankonauhaa. Heti taas pari grammaa voittoa  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> ...epätoivoiset litkuiluyritykset. Luovuin XX-lighteista ja laitoin Stanin nesteet sisälle. Ja ettei homma olisi liian helppoa, niin renkaina nuo jo aikamontasataakilometriä ajetut Rocket Ronit, joista takarenkaassa oli sitten kyljessä aika ikävä viilto. Kesti tunnin että sain edes 1.5bar pysymään sisällä, mutta alkaahan tuo jo nyt pitää melkein kolmeakin baaria, ei sillä että moisilla paineilla juuri ajeltaisi. Olisi kyllä voinut tarkistaa renkaan kyljet kunnolla etukäteen . Mutta eipähän ole tullut rengasrikkojakaan since. Koputetaas vielä hieman puuta



Siis tä litkutit vanhan renkaan jossa on viilto kyljessä? Ja sait pitämään ja ajatkin vielä sillä?? Oiskohan kannattanu laittaa uus rengas? No riippuu tietysti viillon koosta mutta...

----------


## px

> Siis tä litkutit vanhan renkaan jossa on viilto kyljessä? Ja sait pitämään ja ajatkin vielä sillä?? Oiskohan kannattanu laittaa uus rengas? No riippuu tietysti viillon koosta mutta...



Viilto oli siis kuitenkin sen verran pieni, etten ollut huomannut sitä ennenkuin litkut pyrkivät siitä ulos. Katsotaan nyt että pitääkö se, vai otanko uuden renkaan pakasta.

Edit: lisätään vielä se että kyseessä oli selvästi keveämpi rengas kuin kaapissa odottavat yksilöt, joita käyttämällä iso osa grammasäästöistä olisi valunut hukkaan vaikka litkut eivät olisikaan valuneet  :Leveä hymy: . Tuo painavin 2.1" rengas on yli 450g  :No huh!:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Epikki laihtui taas hieman, nyt Isosta B:stä hommattu laadukas kalavaaka näyttää 9,42kg. Muistaakseni Ison K:n Virallinen Vaaka näytti edellisellä punnituksella vielä hieman vähemmän kuin tuo yksilö, pitääpä pistäytyä jälleen Kempeleen nurkilla puntaroimassa tässä joskus, jos pajan omistajalle sopii



Passaa, tervetuloa.

Tampereella silmäilin noita Akin tuppeja ja (ihan kaikella kunnioituksella, mutta...) taidan pitää ihan ulkonäkösyistä vielä nuo vaahtomuovigripit paikallaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Dynamo

Joo, ei mitään ongelmaa.  :Hymy:  Totta puhuen mun Sparkki on muutenkin rumistunut viime aikoina. Se oli mun mielestä kauneimmillaan silloin, kun keulana oli valkoinen Fox ja kampina vanhat xtr:t. Eli Claviculat on mun mielestä lähes rumat, eikä silmäni oo vieläkään tottunut tuohon Manitoun "väärällä" puolella olevaan jarrukaareen. Ja ihan viimeisin rumistus on tuo möhkälemäinen AX-stemmi...

Mutta toki rumuus on hinta, joka kannattaa keveydestä maksaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Nii ja eikös DT:n keulassa ole kaari myös väärällä puolella eli pyörä vaan rumenee talven myötä  :Vink: 

Oli niistä välityksistä puhetta ja pitää korjata takapakan osalta eli käytössä on 27 eikä 25 isoimpana rattaana.

Eli eessä 28-40 ja takana 12-27.

Ja tosiaan RED etuvaihtaja hiukan temppuili eli en sitä ihan varauksetta suosittele. Tosin aikaisemmin toiminut hyvin eli täytyy tarkistaa säädöt jos vaikka noi muovikaapelit on venyny  :Hymy:

----------


## Juide

> Ja tosiaan RED etuvaihtaja hiukan temppuili eli en sitä ihan varauksetta suosittele. Tosin aikaisemmin toiminut hyvin eli täytyy tarkistaa säädöt jos vaikka noi muovikaapelit on venyny



Tollasta juttua on myös ulkomaan palstoilla näkynyt, ja mulla crossipyörän Force etuvaihtaja on myös aikamoinen venkula jo, vaikka vain puoli kesää ajettu. Voi olla että Red-vaihtajakin vähän käytössä löystyy. D-A 7900 etuvaihtaja on pelittänyt mahtavasti maasturissa.

----------


## OJ

> Eli eessä 28-40 ja takana 12-27.



No voihan fan. Noilla välityksillä mä juoksisin useammankin mäen ainakin täkäläisissä maastokisoissa.

----------


## p-olkisin

Missäköhän on Autostania?Jenkeissä? Kyllä tolla suomen marttakisoissa on päässy mäet ajamalla ylös mutta sitä en tiedä onko järkevää. Ehkä kevyemmällä välityksellä olisi tehokkaampaa. Tuntuu vaa et jos pyörässä on esim pikkuratas edessä (22) niin silloin mäessä säälii itseään ja pistää automaattisesti kevyimmän välityksen jolla vauhti onkin sitten sitä luokkaa että melkein kävelemällä pääsisi nopeammin.
Pakassa pitäis olla 11piikkinen pienimpänä niin se ois hyvä. Korson kisan ajoin 11-23 pakalla  :Hymy: 
Kai ton pikkurattaan vois vaihtaa 12T:stä yhteentoista?

RC Sparkissa on uusi XX osasarja rattailla 26-39 ja 11-36 pakalla. 
Jos vertaa nykyistä kevyintä välitystä 28-27 tohon sparkin välitykseen ketjut ristissä 39-36 niin ero on aika pieni.   
Aluksi tuli mieleen ettei noilla sparkin välityksillä tee mitään suomessa, mutta toisaalta tuo 39eturattaana voisi olla sellainen että ei tarvis paljon edestä vaihtaa. Ja sparkin isoin välitys 39-11 onkin yllättäen aika paljon raskaampi kuin nykyinen 40-12 eli se varmaan riittäisi mulle. 

Silti kyllä tuntuu että suomessa xx sarjan rattaat 28-42 ja 11-34pakka ois paremmat.

----------


## px

Itsellä on nyt edessä rattaat 24/32/42 ja takana treenipakkana SLX:n 11-28 (painaa DA:n lukkorenkaalla 221g ja maksaa alta kolmekymppiä) Keventelyä varten on vielä olemassa yhdistelmä DA:n 11-23:sta ja 12-27:sta. Taisi olla jotain 160-170g luokkaa, en nyt täällä töissä istuessani muista ihan tarkasti. Otin 11-23:sta kolme pienintä ratasta ja loput tuosta 12-27:sta, jolloin tuloksena 11-12-13-15-17-19-21-24-27. Tuossa pakkojen rajalla (13->15) vaihtaa joskus hieman krantusti, mutta aivan tarpeeksi toimivasti.

Tahkon kolmelle kierrokselle tuo pienin välitys 24-27 riitti, mutta eipä se olisi haitannut enää viimeisellä kierroksella jos vielä vähän tiuhempaa välitystä olisi löytynyt. Jos ensi vuonna sitten 24-28:lla..?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Missäköhän on Autostania?Jenkeissä?



Kanadian preerialla. Mä ajelin 12-25 pakalla ja kolmella eturattaalla viime vuonna ja tän kauden alussa. Tolla kiusaa itseään oikein kunnolla kun saa pistää juoksuksi. Täällä on melkein joka radalla niin jyrkkää pätkää, että 11-32 pakallakin saa punnertaa ihan kunnolla.

Ensi kaudeksi saattaa vaihtua osasarja XX:ksi, eli voi joutua välitysten arvontaan.

----------


## phebis

EI hyvää päivää... joskus naureskelin noille claviculan hinnoille, mutta huvikseni kurkkasin mitä AX pyytelee maantiestemmista.

Ei ihan pysty käsittää tota hintaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mantis

> Eihän tuo kovin siistin näköinen ole, mutta ei sitä erkkaa kuitenkaan tarvitse molempiin päihin laittaa.
> 
> /klip erkkaviritelmä



Mä laitoin grippareiden kanssa procraftin vaahtomuovitupeista sopivat pätkät noiden kanssa. Hyvä tuli, ja ergonomia käden suhteen on miltein täydellinen. Kevyet ja halvat, 10g plugien kanssa ja 5,5e.

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...kergriffe.html

----------


## Aki Korpela

Laitoin kevennysrenkaat alle ja kävin Rtechin puntarilla. Samalla tuli otettua muutama valokuva. Puntarin lukeman luotettavuudesta en osaa sanoa mitään. Osien massojen summa on reilut 100 g mitattua lukemaa alhaisempi, ja ero oli varsin hyvin tuota samaa luokkaa joskus vuosi sitten, kun kävin Signature-Rapalalla.

Kuvissa on wenttiilien asennot ihan mitä sattuu, mutta oli niin pirun kova tuuli, ettei fillari meinannut pysyä millään paikoillaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

On kyllä hieno nähdä kun jotain tehdään tunteella eikä järjellä!
Peukut pystyyn!

----------


## Olmi

Huh! Nyt alkaa Akin pelissä olla paino kohdillaan.. hienoa!  :Hymy: 
Mukava topiccihan tämä on ollut muutenkin seurata.

On tämä elämä toisaalta myös julmaa, kun omasta mielestä omassa giantissa kaikki maailman keveimmät osat ja silti painoa keveimmillään se 10,5 kg.  :Nolous:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eikös tuo puntari ole vähän niinkuin 7.X? Eli onko tämä projekti saapunut satamaansa ja uuden haasteet odottavat tekijäänsä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Shamus

Kiitos. Jotenkin mulla on kuitenkin sellainen fiilis, että omissa hankkeissasi tunnetta on vielä roimasti enemmän.  :Hymy:  Mulla on vielä paljon matkaa tuolle tasolle, mutta perässä tullaan.

--> Olmi

Ajat kolme kiloa painavammalla fillarilla kuin minä, eikä silti oo meikällä mitään jakoa. Jospa sitä ens kevääseen mennessä sais vielä pari kiloa pois ja lisäks vielä gravitaatiohissin ylämäkiin, niin voisi alkaa olla toivoa...

--> Ohiampuja

Tää on nykyään 7.x-kiloinen Tahko-pyörä -hanke. Eli kolmisensataa grammaa tarttee tuohon yllä olevan kuvan lukemaan lisätä, jotta alle saa Tahko-kelpoiset renkaat.

----------


## OJ

Olisi kysmyksen poikanen tässä ensi kesän kalustoa suunnitellessa.

Merkki tulee olemaan Giant. Malli joko Anthem X1 tai Anthem X Advanced SL, rahoituskuvioista riippuen. Anthem X alurunko ja Fox RP2 painanee 2,3kg M-kokoisena ja Advanced SL RP23 iskarilla 2,25kg (väitetty 2,1kg ei ole kuulemma tuotantoversion paino), eli runkojen painoero ei ole juuri mitään. Advanced SL olisi tämä malli ja X1 olisi tämä malli. X1 painaa kokonaisena ~11kg ja Advanced SL kilon vähemmän...noin niinkuin suunnilleen.

Kun monet varmaan katsovat noita paljon harjaantuneemmilla silmillä, niin mitenkäs noita lähtisi keventämään kustannustehokkaasti ja "tahkokestävästi" noilla tullaan ajamaan TransRockies kisaa ensi elokuussa, eli pitää kestää viikko ihan kunnon kurjistelua. 

Yhtenä vaihtoehtona on myös kahden pyörän hankinta per kuski maaliinpääsyn varmistamiseksi. Meillä on oma mekaanikko, jonka vastuulla on huoltaa neljän kuskin pyörät ja olla olematta pahemmassa krapulassa tai humalassa.

Alustavasti suunnittelin, että X1 fillarista vaihtuu ohjaustanko suoraan hiilaritankoon, kannatin FSA OS-99 tai FSA OS-99 CSI kannattimeen, satula Spessun Toupeen, sisäkumit vaihtuu Stanin litkuihin, ketju vaihtuu C9 ketjuun ja kumit Racing Ralpheiksi. Polkimiksi tulee Timen polkimet kaikille neljälle kuskille, että ei tarvitse olla miljoonaa eri varapoljinta mukana.

Advanced SL on vähän kinkkisempi, mutta siitä vaihtuisi kumit ja ketju ihan samoin tein. Ketjuksi Campaa tai Wippermannia ja kumeiksi Racing Ralphit.

Mitähän muuta sitä voisi kevennellä helposti?

p.s. Kuskista pitäisi ottaa pois 5-7 kiloa ja hilata tehoja ylöspäin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jos lähtökohtana on noin hyvä fillari, niin kyllä sen "kustannustehokas" keventäminen taitaa olla lähes mahdotonta. Varsinkin tuossa Advanced SL:ssä on kaikki palikat jo valmiiksi niin kevyitä, että ne tarttis vaihtaa kaikki, jos haluaisi jotain havaittavaa massansäästöä saada aikaan.  :Hymy:  Ainoat itselleni epäselvät osat ovat nuo Giantin omat tolppa, stemmi ja tanko, ja muutamakymmenen halpaa grammaa taitaisi lähteä gripeistä, jotka tuskin on ihan keveimmät mahdolliset.

X1:ssä taitaa olla aika painavat kiekot, jotka toki muuten on hienot ja todennäköisesti umpiluotettavat. Muuten tähänkin malliin pätenevät samat sanat kuin SL:ään, eli mitään yksittäistä ankkuriosaa ei löytyne.

Vaikeaksi taitaa siis mennä... Jotta aiheesta saisi irti jotain konkreettisempaa, pitäisi määritellä, mitä "kustannustehokas" tarkoittaa.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Vaikeaksi taitaa siis mennä... Jotta aiheesta saisi irti jotain konkreettisempaa, pitäisi määritellä, mitä "kustannustehokas" tarkoittaa.



Ja Akihan on paras jolta tätä kysyä  :Vink: 

Oisko niin, että 13->12kg 1 euro/g, 12->11kg 1,5euro/g, sitten saa Aki täyttää eteen päin, taitaa tosin mennä pienemmällä asteikolla ko 1kg...

Hieno on toi sparkki.

----------


## p-olkisin

Tälläinen osui sattumalta silmään:
http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...roducts_id=593

Viime kuvistakin näkee että tämmöinen on ehdoton!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitos! Toki tuollainen pitää hankkia.  :Hymy:  On muutenkin kovin mielenkiintoinen tuo kauppa...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tunnen noi ton kaupan jampat. Ovat "melko" aktiivisia WW-koluajia... 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## px

Posti toi taas kevennyspartsia kaukomailta. Saapa nähdä mitä nämä heräteostoksena hommatut rissat kestävät  :Sarkastinen: 

Näyttäisi olevan sekä hyviä että huonoja kokemuksia, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534421

----------


## OJ

> Jos lähtökohtana on noin hyvä fillari, niin kyllä sen "kustannustehokas" keventäminen taitaa olla lähes mahdotonta. Varsinkin tuossa Advanced SL:ssä on kaikki palikat jo valmiiksi niin kevyitä, että ne tarttis vaihtaa kaikki, jos haluaisi jotain havaittavaa massansäästöä saada aikaan.  Ainoat itselleni epäselvät osat ovat nuo Giantin omat tolppa, stemmi ja tanko, ja muutamakymmenen halpaa grammaa taitaisi lähteä gripeistä, jotka tuskin on ihan keveimmät mahdolliset.
> 
> X1:ssä taitaa olla aika painavat kiekot, jotka toki muuten on hienot ja todennäköisesti umpiluotettavat. Muuten tähänkin malliin pätenevät samat sanat kuin SL:ään, eli mitään yksittäistä ankkuriosaa ei löytyne.
> 
> Vaikeaksi taitaa siis mennä... Jotta aiheesta saisi irti jotain konkreettisempaa, pitäisi määritellä, mitä "kustannustehokas" tarkoittaa.



Näyttäisi vähän siltä, että X1 on se ajopeli. Kaksi X1 fillaria maksaa vähemmän kuin yksi SL, eli mieluummin ottaa varapyörän kun laittaa kaikkea yhden fillarin varaan.

Varmaan tolla putkiosien ja kiekkojen vaihdolla pitää lähteä eteenpäin. Ois kiva saada fillarin paino alle 10 kiloon.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Hienot! Mistäs tuollaisia voi ostaa?

----------


## htunkelo

> Alustavasti suunnittelin, että X1 fillarista vaihtuu ohjaustanko suoraan hiilaritankoon, kannatin FSA OS-99 tai FSA OS-99 CSI kannattimeen, satula Spessun Toupeen, sisäkumit vaihtuu Stanin litkuihin, ketju vaihtuu C9 ketjuun ja kumit Racing Ralpheiksi. Polkimiksi tulee Timen polkimet kaikille neljälle kuskille, että ei tarvitse olla miljoonaa eri varapoljinta mukana.



Mulla on kotona just toi 2010 X1:n ja aika tuolla kuvaamallasi linjalla olen lähtenyt säätämään, paitsi että polkimiksi tulee Crankbrothersien Eggbeaterit, pidän nykyisen satulan enkä ketjujakaan rupea vaihtamaan.

Juuri odottelen osia englannista, tänään pitäisi tulla kotiin...
(http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showp...ostcount=11905)

Se X1:ssä oleva ohjaustanko kannattaa kyllä välittömästi vaihtaa, vaikka ei keventää yrittäisikään. Stemmi ja ylileveän riser-tangon yhdistelmä tuntuu minusta tosi oudolta. Ehdottomasti suora tanko peliin.

----------


## px

> Hienot! Mistäs tuollaisia voi ostaa?



http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/joecha...shek-bikeparts

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> htunkelo

On kyllä merkittävän hieno tuo punainen Giantti!

----------


## Gekko

> Laitoin kevennysrenkaat alle ja kävin Rtechin puntarilla...............................oli niin pirun kova tuuli, ettei fillari meinannut pysyä millään paikoillaan.



Luin tätä Akin postausta, enkä voinut olla huvittumatta tästä tahattomasta koomisuudesta. :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 
Eihän Aki varmaan sitä tarkoittanut että pyörä lentoon lähtee mutta tuo pyörä taitaa tosiaan lähteä tuulen mukaan, jos vähän kovempi puhuri on.... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

47$ lyhyet titaani akselit vispilöihin 62g pari

----------


## Aki Korpela

Halbaa on... Pitää laittaa seuraavan poljinhuollon yhteydessä lyhyet alkuperäisakselit puntariin. Ja ne Uskon tekemät ti-akselitkin vois punnita, kun lyhyet on nekin.

----------


## izmo

> Luin tätä Akin postausta, enkä voinut olla huvittumatta tästä tahattomasta koomisuudesta.
> Eihän Aki varmaan sitä tarkoittanut että pyörä lentoon lähtee mutta tuo pyörä taitaa tosiaan lähteä tuulen mukaan, jos vähän kovempi puhuri on....



joo voi käydä samallalailla kun ameriikassa kun pikkupoika tempautui ilmapallon matkaan 2km korkeuteen... tai ei se oikeesti sinne menny mutta Aki voi lähtee oikeesti kun tommonen jäätynyt pulkannaru on....

----------


## p-olkisin

On halpaa varsinkin kun kurssi on edullinen. Tilasin kaks paria, toiset kaverille postikulut oli 26$. Eli 47+13=60$=40€! 
Alkuperäiset on muistaakseni noin 100£ CRCssä.

Eikä paketti jäännyt edes tulliin, pakettiin oli merkitty arvoksi 14,50$  :Hymy: 


Painon pitäisi olla sama kuin originaalien. Mutta näiden pitäisi olla kestävempiä. Kuskin maks painokin on korkeampi. Materiaali on jotain erikois titaania (Ti-6Q2) jota käytetään mm F-22 Raprtor hävittäjissä. Materiaali on saman painoista kuin "normi" (Ti 6al-4v) titaani, mutta se on kovempaa ja vahvempaa. 
Valmistaja on saannut suuren erän ko materiaalia käsiinsä edullisesti ilmeisesti siitä syystä ettei Raptoreita mene kaupaksi siihen tahtiin kun oli suunniteltu.

No uskoo ken haluaa, minä ainakin uskon kaiken mitä netissä kirjoitetaan  :Hymy: 

Mtbr ja ww foorumeilla on pitkät ketjut ko aiheesta. Viimeaikoina porukka on valitellut ettei akseleita kuulu vaikka tilaus on ollut sisällä jo useamman viikon. Taitaa kysyntä olla isompi kuin tuotanto kapasiteetti.

Itse laitoin tilauksen 24.9 ja 7.10 tuli viesti että paketti lähetetty ja 16.10 paketti oli laatikossa. Kysyin tilaukseni valmistumisesta 1.10 ja wade vastasi että pian lähtee. Oli kuulemma yksi erä aksiloita menny viduiks, kuusiokolon reikä ei ollu osunu keskelle  :Hymy: 
Eli omalla kohalla homma pelasi ihan hyvin.

Näillä saa edullsia grammoja monesta pyörästä kun ostaa esim sl eggbeaterit ja vaihtaa akselit. 

Ilmeisesti muihinkin polkimiin on tulossa vastaavia akseleita. Onko XTR polkimissa titaaniakseli?

----------


## p-olkisin

> joo voi käydä samallalailla kun ameriikassa kun pikkupoika tempautui ilmapallon matkaan 2km korkeuteen... tai ei se oikeesti sinne menny mutta Aki voi lähtee oikeesti kun tommonen jäätynyt pulkannaru on....



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Syysmyrskyllä ois ehkä turvallista pukea Akille heiijastinliivien sijaan painoliivit! Tai ees nilkkoihin lisäpainot ja tietty myös sparkkiin ettei se huku.

----------


## Mikrometri

Paukkupelastusliivit on kanssa kätevät. Ottaa suolapanoksen pois ettei kosteudesta pamahda mutta laittaa hakasen käsilaukaimeen ja sen kiinni fillariin. Nyt kun lentää OTB:n niin liivit laukeaa ja kivasti pehmentää alastuloa. Esim. Seagolta löytyy vihreitä ja kestäviä niin eivät ole turhan räikeät maastokäyttöön.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Syysmyrskyllä ois ehkä turvallista pukea Akille heiijastinliivien sijaan painoliivit! Tai ees nilkkoihin lisäpainot ja tietty myös sparkkiin ettei se huku.



onkohan Aki vielä painonhallinta ajolla kun tänään lähti keskes kaiken hauskan pois....
kiire oli kuulemma Kukon kiertoon... :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko XTR polkimissa titaaniakseli?



Ei ole. Muutama poljinvalmistaja on sitä mieltä, ettei titaaniakseli ole riittävän vahva. Myös Crankbros tunnustaa tämän, sillä kun taannoin sain 3ti-vatkaimista titaaniakselin poikki, heidän kommenttinsa oli tyyliin "ne eivät ole ikuisia, vaan kestävät ahkeraa ajoa muutaman vuoden".

--> Samu & kumppanit

Päivittäiselle painonhallinta-ajelulle tässä ollaan taas valmistautumassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Joo muistelinkin että ei ois. Jos niihin sais tollaiset hävittäjä akselit niin paljonkohan jäis painoa?
40e hintaisina ne vois hyvin uusia parin vuoden välein.

Mun painonhallinta tai ennemminkin painonylläpitolenkki kesti 2h ja lopputuloksena sormet umpijäässä! Lähtiessä satoi räntää ja lopussa vettä.

----------


## izmo

> Joo muistelinkin että ei ois. Jos niihin sais tollaiset hävittäjä akselit niin paljonkohan jäis painoa?
> 40e hintaisina ne vois hyvin uusia parin vuoden välein.
> 
> Mun painonhallinta tai ennemminkin painonylläpitolenkki kesti 2h ja lopputuloksena sormet umpijäässä! Lähtiessä satoi räntää ja lopussa vettä.



 räntäkelissä yleensä lähdetään "asennelenkille" kohti aapiskukkoo... lenkki on onnistunut jos menee yli viisi tuntii aikaa ja vaatteet läpimärkänä paluumatkalla... vetäjä tämmöselle retkellä tohtori Korpela :Vink: 

(nyt satelee vaan tihkua ja pikkasen takki kastui ajellessa länteen)

----------


## izmo

mutta taas asiaan... tommoset vaihtajat ostoslistalla seuraavaksi mutta voiko ne ruuvata
raiseritankoon kiinni ja nousukahvat perään? vai onko ehdotuksia ohjaintankosta...?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=9107

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tampereella oli tänään ihan hyvä lenkkisää.  :Hymy: 

Jos gripparit saa pujoteltua riserin mutkista, niin kyllähän ne sitten toimii. Tietämättömille kerrottakoon, että izmohan ajelee tätä nykyä 700 milliä leveellä riser-tangolla, johon on kaikkia käyttäytymissääntöjä uhmaten asennettu punaiset nousukahvat, joita kanuunalenkeillä kutsutaan kuljettajansa mukaisesti johtokahvoiksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Tampereella oli tänään ihan hyvä lenkkisää. 
> 
> Jos gripparit saa pujoteltua riserin mutkista, niin kyllähän ne sitten toimii. Tietämättömille kerrottakoon, että izmohan ajelee tätä nykyä 700 milliä leveellä riser-tangolla, johon on kaikkia käyttäytymissääntöjä uhmaten asennettu punaiset nousukahvat, joita kanuunalenkeillä kutsutaan kuljettajansa mukaisesti johtokahvoiksi.



kyllähän vois pitkin hampain taipua suoraan ohjaimeen mutta saako siittä revittyä tehoo yhtä paljon irti   :Vink:  Jukka K ehdotti äskön FSA suoraan tankoo mutta otetaan muitakin ehdotuksi vastaan... kiinnitys sais olla 31.8mm ja painoo noin 130g että kestää repiä....

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ... kiinnitys sais olla 31.8mm ja painoo noin 130g että kestää repiä....



Mää ottaisin tuollasen Syntacen 630 mm leveen suoran tangon.
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1496

----------


## znood

kyllä se on izmo sun ajotyylillä vaan parempi pitää se levee tanko, ajat kuitenkin aina isolla limpulla ja pienellä kadenssilla... onhan se tietysti kiva kun pyörä painaa 7,8kg mutta kyllä jotain mukavuusosia kuten hyvä satula ja järkevä tanko pitää säilyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toi Juhan ehdottama Syntace taitais olla izmon isopyörään aika passeli. Se varmaan myös kestäisi voimakasta vääntelyä sen 2000 h/vuosi, joka tälle fillarin päällä elävälle ihmiselle on tarpeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

ja saatais peräti 18g pois painoo kun vaihtais jättiraiseri ohjaimen pois  :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se Syntace on yllättävän painava....? 158 g @ 630 mm 

Toi on 126g 640mm leveänä....mutta siinä on 3mm epäkeskoa eli vähän kuin 3mm nousu kesketlä.



http://www.thenew3t.com/details.aspx...s&p=xida&d=LTD

----------


## Pekka L

> Posti toi taas kevennyspartsia kaukomailta. Saapa nähdä mitä nämä heräteostoksena hommatut rissat kestävät 
> 
> Näyttäisi olevan sekä hyviä että huonoja kokemuksia, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534421



Ookko jo ajanut noilla? Kiinnostaa että miten ne vaihtaa. Mulla on 7800 D-A vaihtajassa orkkis rissat kun epäilin ettei nuo ainakaan paranna sen toimintaa. Toisaalta 155g painosta raapasis mukavasti grammoja noilla. Ei mitään järkee, mutta kivaa :Hymy:  Tilasin kans samasta firmasta jotain joskus.

----------


## px

> Ookko jo ajanut noilla? Kiinnostaa että miten ne vaihtaa. Mulla on 7800 D-A vaihtajassa orkkis rissat kun epäilin ettei nuo ainakaan paranna sen toimintaa. Toisaalta 155g painosta raapasis mukavasti grammoja noilla. Ei mitään järkee, mutta kivaa Tilasin kans samasta firmasta jotain joskus.



Noup, olin viime viikon matkoilla, ja tänään en töiden jälkeen ehtinyt niitä vielä laittaa ennen kuin piti jo kiitää lenkille. Mutta jos tässä illan päätteeksi jaksaisi laittaa ne kiinni.

----------


## izmo

löyty tänään käytetyt srammin xo kiertokahvat kun duukkasin metallikierrätyslavaa töissä 
ja bilteman runkon vieressä ohjaintanko jossa vaihtajat kiinni... no ei muuta kuin irti ne ja
asennukseen kitusen pajalle, etuvaihtaja saatiin pelittään mutta takavaihtajasta uupui vaijeria
kymmenen sentin pätkän verran... painoero x7 ja x0 on noin 48g ja tuppia lyhentämällä tippui vielä 7g  ;                                          
 niin muuten tää vaihtaja ruuvattiin toistaiseksi jättiraiseri tankoon kiinni... 

(joku oli mennyt puukottaan ne nystyrät pois mutta eipä kai se haittaa vaan kevenee lisää)

----------


## wanderer

^ Mikäs se semmoinen roskalava on?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minuakin alkaa kiinnostamaan roskalavat ihan todenteolla. Toisista löytyy kuulemma rihtauspukkeja ja toisista XO grippareita.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> ^ Mikäs se semmoinen roskalava on?



Metallinkierrätyslava se on oikeastaan... noi vaihtajat kyllä tais olla ihan toimivat jokka  löytyivät lavalta mutta
Bilteman runko kampineen odottaa noutajaa sitä en kyllä huoli ittelle... :Vink:

----------


## Lokomo

> Metallinkierrätyslava se on oikeastaan... noi vaihtajat kyllä tais olla ihan toimivat jokka  löytyivät lavalta mutta
> Bilteman runko kampineen odottaa noutajaa sitä en kyllä huoli ittelle...



onko izmosta tullu roskisdyykkari? sehän onkin nykyään muodikasta ja pienentää hiilijalanjälkeä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## znood

eikun suurentaa hiilarijalanjälkeä  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> onko izmosta tullu roskisdyykkari? sehän onkin nykyään muodikasta ja pienentää hiilijalanjälkeä




joo täytyy koko ajan käydä katsoo mitä sieltä löytyy... äskön löytyi vanha hetekka lavalta
ja jotenkin oon sitä mieltä että ei oo tullut täältä tehtaan sisältä... :Vink: 
kesällä tuli tongittua metallikeräyslavaa ja löytyi lasipulloja ja ruokajätettä jokka ei kuullu
lavalle... samalla löytyi kirjekuoria ja laskuja jossa oli Birkalalaisen kahvilan osoite...
no tuli soitettua kahvilaan ja annoin aikaa tunnin tulla tyhjentää jätteet lavalta :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kuriiri toi lähes massattomia vaijereita (Powercordz), kepeitä kuoria (Alligator I-link mini) ja kuitupannan maantie-etuvaihtajaa varten. Taitaa mennä viikonloppuun, ennen kuin kerkiää asentaa. Kiitos kauppavinkistä, p-olkisin!

----------


## apartanen

Paljonko putoaa paino noilla?

----------


## Aki Korpela

En tiedä, mutta arvaus on vaijereiden ja kuorien osalta muutamakymmenen grammaa. Ja jos saan D-A-etuvaihtajan toimimaan, sillä ropisee ehkä 50 g.

----------


## izmo

> En tiedä, mutta arvaus on vaijereiden ja kuorien osalta muutamakymmenen grammaa. Ja jos saan D-A-etuvaihtajan toimimaan, sillä ropisee ehkä 50 g.



tietenkin kannattais koittaa käyttää kahta eturatasta vaan jos se vaihtaja ei ala toimiin..?
joku 29 ja 42  rattaat vois olla hyvät edessä...?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> tietenkin kannattais koittaa käyttää kahta eturatasta vaan jos se vaihtaja ei ala toimiin..?
> joku 29 ja 42  rattaat vois olla hyvät edessä...?



Joo, katotaan... 10-lehtinen SRAM XX-pakka saattais vielä olla kevytkin.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Joo, katotaan... 10-lehtinen SRAM XX-pakka saattais vielä olla kevytkin.



Joulun jälkeen mulla on ylimääräinen XX pakka, siis se isompi, osta pois! 

Tuliko noi kaikki rojut tuolta DuLightista?

edit: voi olla ettei kannata aloittaa noilla muovinaruilla asentaa heti. monet ainakin suositteli eka säätää vaihteiston toimimaan normi vaijereilla ja i-linkeillä ja vasta sitten PC:t sisään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> p-olkisin

Katellaan tuota pakkaa, kunhan saan ensin asenneltua etuvaihtajan paikoilleen. Jos se toimii ongelmitta kolmella eturattaalla, pitäytynen 12-25-takapakassa...

Kaikki rojut tulivat tuosta samasta kaupasta, ja toiminta oli miellyttävän ripeää. Saa nähdä, miten noiden Alligatoreiden kanssa käy. Yritin vuosia sitten asentaa Nokonit Strikeen, jossa oli takavaihtajan vaijeri kuoren sisällä koko matkan vivulta vaihtajalle asti. En saanut silloin takavaihtajaa toimimaan täsmällisesti, vaikka yritin säätää sen kanssa aika pitkään... Voi olla, että vika oli asentajassa, mutta toinen ongelma taisi olla siinä, että Nokon-paloista koostuvaan kuoreen tuli mutkia takajousituksen toimiessa, mistä edelleen seurasi se, ettei vaihtaja pysynyt säädöissään. Melko pletkulta vaikuttaa myös tuo Alligator, mutta katotaan...

----------


## p-olkisin

> --> p-olkisin
> 
> Katellaan tuota pakkaa, kunhan saan ensin asenneltua etuvaihtajan paikoilleen. Jos se toimii ongelmitta kolmella eturattaalla, pitäytynen 12-25-takapakassa...
> 
> Kaikki rojut tulivat tuosta samasta kaupasta, ja toiminta oli miellyttävän ripeää. Saa nähdä, miten noiden Alligatoreiden kanssa käy. Yritin vuosia sitten asentaa Nokonit Strikeen, jossa oli takavaihtajan vaijeri kuoren sisällä koko matkan vivulta vaihtajalle asti. En saanut silloin takavaihtajaa toimimaan täsmällisesti, vaikka yritin säätää sen kanssa aika pitkään... Voi olla, että vika oli asentajassa, mutta toinen ongelma taisi olla siinä, että Nokon-paloista koostuvaan kuoreen tuli mutkia takajousituksen toimiessa, mistä edelleen seurasi se, ettei vaihtaja pysynyt säädöissään. Melko pletkulta vaikuttaa myös tuo Alligator, mutta katotaan...



En mä ees huomannu että noi myy mini i-linkkejä. (taisit tilata vikat mustat)
Kyseisessä kaupassa on kyllä vaikka mitä kivaa.  :Nolous: 

Ainakin nimim. Nino MTBR:n WW foorumilla on kehunut että täysimittaisena toimii hyvin Scalessa. Tosin sillä on perus i-linkit. Se sisusletkun grippareille tuleva pää pitää laajentaa eli työntää ruuvarin kärkeä tai vastaavaa sinne sisään, jolloin letku pysynee paikoillaan eikä lähde kulkemaan vaijerin mukana. Tosin sen letkun toinen pää pitäisi olla valmiiksi käsitelty tuolla tavalla, mutta ainakin mulla oli yhtenä letkuna eli piti poikkaista keskeltä.

Innolla odottelen miten saat sen pelittämään, koska sama projekti saattaa olla edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> En tiedä, mutta arvaus on vaijereiden ja kuorien osalta muutamakymmenen grammaa. Ja jos saan D-A-etuvaihtajan toimimaan, sillä ropisee ehkä 50 g.



Käsittääkseni Nokonin kuoret Powercordzin omilla linereillä olis ollut kevein mahdollinen kombinaatio vaijereiksi? Vai onko nykytietämykseni väärä ja joutuu alkaa vaihtaa hylsyjä Pinaan... :No huh!: 

Vissiin ainakin vielä on Akin AX-tanko/stemmicombo kestänyt kun tänne kirjoittelet?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Käsittääkseni Nokonin kuoret Powercordzin omilla linereillä olis ollut kevein mahdollinen kombinaatio vaijereiksi? Vai onko nykytietämykseni väärä ja joutuu alkaa vaihtaa hylsyjä Pinaan...



Tavalliset alligatorin i-linkit on muistaakseni kevyemmät kuin nokonit. eikä ne kuituiset nokonitkaan taida olla sen kevyempiä. mini i-linkit on kevyimmät. tunella on ollut joskus jotain kevyttä muovikuorta, mutta sen ongelma oli ettei sillä voinnut tehdä kovinkaan jyrkkiä kurveja kun ei kestänyt taivutusta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Vissiin ainakin vielä on Akin AX-tanko/stemmicombo kestänyt kun tänne kirjoittelet?



Joo, mutta kovin vähiin on testit jääneet toistaiseksi. Mutta kunhan pakkanen kuivattaa kurat, Sparkkikin saa taas kyytiä.  :Hymy: 

Itsekin oon siinä uskossa, että Alligator on kevyempi kuin Nokon.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Päätin antaa KMC:n kevytketjulle vielä uuden mahdollisuuden. Pari vuotta sitten kymppiketju (X10 SL) katkeili ja kulutti voimansiirron ennätysnopeasti, mutta käyttäjien kommenttien perusteella tää ysiversio on paree... Tarttee vaihdella kahta ketjua ahkeraan. Ja viikonloppuna vois yrittää sovitella myös tuota maantievaihtajaa paikoilleen.

Tunen pulloteline pulloineen, joka ikävästi tietenkin kasvattaa fillarin massaa, tuli hankittua siksi, että ulkopuolinen paine selkärepusta luopumiseen alkoi kasvaa sietämättömäksi.  :Hymy:  Jospa nyt sitten ainakin lyhyemmissä kisoissa tuota kokeilisi. Monet ovat valitelleet pullon juuttumista mutakisoissa, mutta lähinnä Samuli S:n rohkaisemana tuli tää Tune hankittua.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla on tollaset kanssa ollut pari-kolme vuotta. Sanotaanko että viime kesä King Cage Ti:illa ja ei Tunea kaipaa. Jos maantielläkin vaatii pientä rannenäppäryyttä saada pullo ulos, ja pystyputkesta pulloa ei parin tunnin ajon jälkeen saakaa pois pysähtymättä, niin on hieman kypsää. Ainoa syy että paan sellaset omaan Cerveloon, on että 5kg alitus on just noita kiinni...ja kaikki pullot on paree olla samaa mallia ja hyvässä kunnossa pinnaltaan. Kuluneet tarraa paremmin...

----------


## VesaP

> Joo, mutta kovin vähiin on testit jääneet toistaiseksi. Mutta kunhan pakkanen kuivattaa kurat, Sparkkikin saa taas kyytiä. 
> 
> Itsekin oon siinä uskossa, että Alligator on kevyempi kuin Nokon.



 
No toivotaan että AX kestää ja kukkuu vuosia vallan mainiosti!  :Hymy: 

Btw, tuohon alligaattori vs nokoni keveyteen... Mitataan? Mulla on kämpillä valkoisia nokoneita pari laatikkoa odottamassa uutta cc runkoa. Voin mitata paljonko painaa vaikka 50 cm pätkä pelkkiä nokonin helmiä. Tietysti pitäs mitata sit sen muoviputkenkin paino mikä tulee helmien sisälle jotta saisi kokonaispainon. En viitti pätkäistä Powercordzin lainerista 50cm palaa vartavasten testiä varten... Mutta noiden helmien paino voitas testata, eiks joo?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Eikös olisi järkevämpää puhua g/m-asteikolla?

Normimaantiepyörään menee noin 1,1m kumpaakin, jarru- ja sifterikuorta. Maastureihin mitä sattuu taas.

Normaali 5mm jarrukuori painaa 54g/m ja sifterikuori 31,5g/m.

Nokonin laineri painaa 6,06g/m
Nokonin helmet painaa 36,6g/m
Nokonin laineri+helmet painaa siis n. 43g/m

Eli normaali sifterinkuori on ~27% kevyempää mutta Nokon taas jarrukuorena ~20% kevyempää. Eli esim. maantiepyörä ei siin kevene yhtään jos molemmat vaihtaa Nokoneihin. Pelkkiä kuoria on siis yleensä ~100g. Keskimäärin maantiepyörässä on 35g jarru- ja 25g vaihdevaijeita lyhennettynä. Eli laskurissa kannattaa siis käyttää n. 160g jos laskee teoreettista kevennysfiloa. Maasturiin sit tarpeen mukaan. Paljon noin Powercordsit painaa, kun ne on asennettuna? Joihinkin jarruihin joutuu vaihtaa jotain osiakin...

Nokonin paraspuoli on kuitenkin kyky toimia jyrkillä kulmilla joka on eetwarttia varsinkin TT-pyörissä ja, toki, keventää kun kuorta menee vähempi. Myös minusta toiminta ihan normaalien kuorten tapaan asennettuna on oivaa.

Nokoniltahan muuten tuli just uusi vaihdevaijerinkuori joka on ohuempaa ja terästä? Mutta sitä mulla ei ole viä lapasessa. Ajattelin sitä ensikesän TT-pirsseihin laittaa. Ilmanvastus laskee...  :Leveä hymy: 

Lopputulos on että noi kevennyskuoret ei kevennä levarimaasturia oikeasti siis. Aligaattorit on kyllä aika pellisiä joten ne on varmaan inan keposempia mutta en usko suureen saavutettuua  antigravitaatioon. Numeroita odotellessa...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Alligatorin (I-link mini) pelkkä kuori on kai 16 g/m. Aika hyvin tuo pitää paikkansa, sillä kun laitoin 180-senttisen kuoren puntariin, lukema taisi olla jotain kakkosella alkavaa... Tarttee palata asiaan, kunhan ehtii punnita noita.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Pelkkä kuori= tarviiko muuta toimiakseen kuorena, lineriä yms?

TOSI kevyt jos noin on.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tarvii linerin, toi lukema on pelkille "helmille". Palataan asiaan.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Silti neljänneksen-kolmanneksen kevyempi kuin tavallinen? Siis joku 15g säästö Sparks/Scale fillareissa. No, mää laitan ensivuoden demopyöriin Nokonit kuitenkin. Olkoo sit sen verran läskimpiä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juide

Nuissa Tunen telineissä voi käyttää myös Zefal Magnum litran pulloja jotka ei tarraa niin tiukasti kiinni. Pysyvät silti mainiosti paikallaan.

Mites ketjuosastolle Campan Record 10-ketju? Maasturimitassa taisi painaa 236g. Kuluminen on kyllä huomattavasti ripeämpää kuin Campan 9-ketjulla. Mietin että mites mahtaa pelittää ysiketju tuon 7900-etuvaihtajan kapean häkin kans? Hankaako ketju häkkiin? Kerrohan kokemuksia kun niitä tulee...

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Juide

Kiitos tiedosta. Litran pullo oliskin hyvä, jos vaan Sparkkiin mahtuu.

Samukin on suositellut tuota Campan 10-ketjua. Teoriassa 10-ketju kai kuluttaa rattaita ripeämmin kuin 9-ketju, joten siksi päädyin tuohon KMC:hen. Tosin KMC saattaa sitten taas venähtää niin nopeasti, ettei ketjun leveys ehdi juurikaan vaikuttaa kulumiseen.  :Hymy:  Mutta katotaan, miten käy.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Miten se 10s kuluttaa nopeammin rattaita? 

Sisäleveys on sama ja kun KMC venyy kuitenkin ns. silmissä vaikka vertaisi 9s KMC vs. Campan 10s.

Se mun Tunen kampisetti rattainen muuten tulee paimaan alle 650g mikä on minusta melko oiva paino/hintasuhde mutta jää ne siltä sen ~70g THM:stä. 29/40 rattaat as usual. Ajattelin kokeilla Super-Recordin 11s ketjua siinä kun tossa semmoset on. Näkeepähän sit. Jos ei pelaa, niin laitan Record 10s kuten viimeksikin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Miten se 10s kuluttaa nopeammin rattaita? Sisäleveys on sama...



Jassoo, enpä tiennytkään tätä... Ilmeisesti sitten se KMC X10SL venähtää niin paljon helpommin kuin X9SL, että pelkästään siitä tulee tuo kestävyysero. Väittävät nääs toisilla foorumeilla, että X9SL on paaaljon kestävämpi kuin X10SL.

----------


## p-olkisin

helmet 12g/m (punnitsin metrin)
liner 2,6g/m (punnitsin 39cm=10g)
yht. 14,6g/m

I-link vs nokon  = 15g/43g erotus 28g/m
I-link vs normikuori =15g/32g erotus 17g/m

vaihdevivuille tulevat tulpat n.1g/kpl
frame stopperit n.0,5g/kpl

toivottavasti kenwoodissa ei ole paljon heittoa.
painoa ei ehkä näillä putoa julmetusti, mutta ainakin nokoniin verattuna painoero suhteessa on suuri! Melkoisia verkonpainoja se samukin meinaa pyöriinsä laittaa  :Vink: 

Paljonkos Sparkkiin menee kuorta, ei taida kaks metriä riittää? -40g  :No huh!:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla on sellasia ketjuvenymämittareita. Jos vaikka sellasta vilauttaisi välistä niin voisi olla paree. KMC sinkula ketju venyy sinkulassa 0,1 / lenkki eli ketju on "moro" kymmenessä lenkissä.

Juu, sisämitta on sama, kylkipellit ohuemmat. Tietty jos samaa kama niin kuluvat nopsemmin....

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset, p-olkisin. Taitaa tosiaan sittenkin kuoret aiheuttaa jonkin verran ropinaa.  :Hymy: 

--> Samu

Mullakin on venymämittari ketjulle. Tarttee seurailla, miten tuo KMC venyy. Ei se ihan kuraa pitäis olla, sillä tälläkin palstalla on kavereita, jotka ajoivat yhdellä ja samalla voimansiirrolla koko kuluneen kisakauden, vaikka ketjuna oli tuo X9SL. Mutta saa nähdä, miten kestää.

----------


## Juide

> Tarttee seurailla, miten tuo KMC venyy. Ei se ihan kuraa pitäis olla, sillä tälläkin palstalla on kavereita, jotka ajoivat yhdellä ja samalla voimansiirrolla koko kuluneen kisakauden, vaikka ketjuna oli tuo X9SL. Mutta saa nähdä, miten kestää.



Vertailuna, Campan 9-ketju kesti aikanaan hyvin kaksi kisakautta, ja samoille rattaille ja pakalle heitin uuden ketjun ja hyvin pelasi. Record 10-ketju näyttää nyt yhden kisakauden jälkeen siltä, että se kannattaa vaihtaa jos samoja rattaita haluaa käyttää uudella ketjulla. Semmoinen 35 g on eroa Campan 9- ja 10-ketjujen painossa. Onko tuo sitten järkevää, jää jokaisen itsensä harkittavaksi... :Sarkastinen:  Mitäs toi X9SL maasturimitassa todellisuudessa painaa?

----------


## px

> Mitäs toi X9SL maasturimitassa todellisuudessa painaa?



Miun 600km ajettu X9SL painaa likaisena ilman lukkoa 239.2g, olikohan tossa nyt 103 vai 104 linkkiä. Tuo paketissa odotteleva uusi X10SL gold painaa lyhentämättömänä 245g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, kuten px jo kertoi, X9SL on huomattavasti painavampi kuin X10SL, joten ehkä toi sitten hiukan kestääkin. Uusi kiiltävä 106-linkkinen X9SL painaa SRAM Power Linkin kera 243 g. Vastaavan mittainen Shimano DA/XTR oli 260 g.

Mutta tosta etuvaihtajasta tuli kepeä: 65 g pantoineen kaikkineen. Nykyinen XTR on jotain 140 g. Se onkin sitten ihan eri asia, saako tuota DA:ta laisinkaan kelvollisesti toimimaan... Powercordz-narut on myös kepeitä. Kahden täyspitkän vaijerin yhteismassa näyttäis olevan 5 g.

----------


## izmo

jollet saa toimiin kolmella rattaalla niin harkitse siirtymistä kahteen eturattaaseen...?
just saatiin Jukan kanssa asennettua roskalavalta löytyneet kääntövaihtajat kiinni
ja etuvaihtaja on vielä jarrujen kanssa alkuperäinen mutta ittekin vois miettii kahta 
eturatasta ja tommonen maantievaihtaja kiinni isopyörään...

(joku oli vienyt sen ohjaustankon roskalavalta mistä otin vaihtajat vaikka ei ollut edes kuituu)

----------


## px

> tietenkin kannattais koittaa käyttää kahta eturatasta vaan jos se vaihtaja ei ala toimiin..?
> joku 29 ja 42  rattaat vois olla hyvät edessä...?







> Joo, katotaan... 10-lehtinen SRAM XX-pakka saattais vielä olla kevytkin.



Tuli vain mieleen että jos, jos ja jos joudut tuohon kahden lehden systeemiin ja sitämyöten esim kymppipakkaan siirtymään, niin mites käy vaihtajien? Gripshiftiä kun ei ainakaan vielä tietääkseni XX:n kympille ole tarjolla. Tuota samaa olen miettinyt itsekin tässä pohtiessani mahdollisesti kahteen eturattaaseen siirtymistä. Eteen grippi etuvaihtajalle ja taakse (painavat) vivut? Sepäs ois nättiä  :Vink:  Noup, kyllä tässä tilanteessa on pakko pitäytyä vielä 9-pakassa.

Harmi ettei tuollaista XX:n tasoista takapakkaa löydy ysilehtisenä, esim 11-30/32/34 välillä.. ellei sitten lähde kikkailemaan joillain tuollaisilla: http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/0...cassettes.html . Ei kiinnostaisi vain investoida kulutusosiin moisia summia, no ihanniinkuin XX:n pakkakaan halpa olisi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Onpas taas täänyt meikäläiseltä tajuamatta moinen... Toisaalta mulla ei ole mitään hinkua päästä eturattaista eroon, sillä ainakin Tahkolla ja Finlandiassa (ja varmaan muissakin koitoksissa) tarvitsen alle 1:1-välityksen. Kuluneena kesänä tuo 22-25 oli oikein sopiva välitys esimerkiksi Tahkon kolmannella kierroksella. En oo vielä ehtinyt sovitella tuota maantie-etuvaihtajaa, kun tämä ilta kului Strikea kootessa.

Muakaan ei kiinnosta nuo kalliit rattaat, sillä ihan selkeistä kulutusosista on kuitenkin kyse. Siksi tykkään pitäytyä D-A-pakoissa tai muissa vastaavan hintaisissa. Stemmiin voikin sitten upottaa rahaa vaikka kuinka paljon, sillä se kestää kuolemaan asti, kuten Samu asian esitti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vaihdevipuongelmaan on myös näita Paulin vipuja moneen lähtöön:
http://www.paulcomp.com/mtthumbie.html

----------


## Aki Korpela

Paulin vivut olis kyllä hienot ja ilmeisesti myös kevyemmät kuin gripparit...

Tuli asenneltua palikat paikoilleen. Muuten oli ongelmatonta, mutta maantie-etuvaihtajan kanssa sai hieman askarrella. Se ei suostunut liikkumaan riittävästi ulos, joten viilalle oli töitä. Alimmista kuvista vasemmanpuoleisessa näkyy porras, joka on oikeanpuoleisessa kuvassa viilattu pois, jotta vaihtaja pääsee liikkumaan riittävästi ulos. Lopulta liikeradasta tuli riittävän laaja, mutta edelleen oli ongelmia. Jos vaihtajan sääti siten, että ketju putosi ongelmitta pienimmälle eturattaalle, ketju ei sitten enää noussutkaan isoimmalle limpulle. Ja sama tietenkin päinvastoin. Tämä ongelma ratkesi, kun toin vaijerin vaihtajalle "väärältä" puolelta. Seuraus on se, että vaihtajan liike suhteessa vaijerin liikkeeseen kasvaa, ja tällä viritelmällä sain kaikki kolme eturatasta käyttöön. Kymppiketjulle tarkoitetun etuvaihtajan häkin kapeus ysiketjua käytettäessä ei ole tässä tapauksessa mikään ongelma, sillä gripparissa on naksuja vaikka kuinka monta. Vaihtajaa voi siis siirrellä pieniä askelia kerrallaan, jos ketju alkaa hangata häkkiin.

Varasto-olosuhteissa vaihteet tuntuvat toimivat ongelmitta, mutta kenttätestit saavat vielä odottaa pakkasten kuivattamia polkuja... Alligator-Powercordz-yhdistelmäkin vaikuttaisi olevan ongelmaton, muttei uskalla vielä riemuita. Sain muistaakseni joskus Nokonitkin toimimaan varastossa ongelmitta, mutta poluilla tuli ongelmia, kun takajousituksen toiminta väänteli kuoreen mutkia. Vaikuttaisi kuitenkin siltä, että Alligator on tiukasti asennettuna hieman jäykempi kuin Nokon.





Massaa ropisi näillä muutoksilla yhteensä 139 g. Summa on nyt 7605 g, ja kun puntari on yleensä näyttänyt reilut 100 g enemmän, todellinen lukema lienee tällä hetkellä noin 7,75 kg. Kun vielä parisataa saisi irti, niin voisi jo reilun marginaalin turvin puhua alle kahdeksankiloisesta Tahko-pyörästä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

vai parisataa, otsikko pitää kohta muuttaa alle  7.49...

Keula,jarrut ja kiekot   :Vink: 

Punnasitko originaali kuoret?paljonko oli ero?

Ihan hyvin lähti painoa.

Onko uudet hopen jarrut painavemmat kuin r1:set tai mites xx?
Oliko sulla takana 140 vai 160 levy?

Mitkä on kevyimmät levyt 140 ja 160millisinä:
hope
xx
r1
muita? 


Miten ois extralite navat?
Nii ja tietty kuituiset tuubi kehät esim edge?

----------


## izmo

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...51210b2d79eac3

tiedä onko järkee ja kestääkö ajoo...?

----------


## izmo

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...roducts_id=877

noi varmaan vielä menettelis ja ei ihan kalliit edes....

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Keula,jarrut ja kiekot



Joo. DT XRC 100 Race (-120 g) ja Innoliten kuitukehät (-80 g) riittäis. Jarruillakin toki hieman lähtis...





> Punnasitko originaali kuoret?paljonko oli ero?



Kuoret oli 65 g ja vaijerit reilut 20 g. Nyt 34+4 g, joten ihan hyvin lähti.





> Onko uudet hopen jarrut painavemmat kuin r1:set tai mites xx?
> Oliko sulla takana 140 vai 160 levy?



Mulla on 140-millinen levy takana. En tiedä, onko R1:n tai XX:n levyt kevyemmät kuin Hopet. Kovin marginaalinen ero joka tapauksessa on. Eli jos haluaa pitäytyä jarrupinnaltaan teräksisissä levyissä, grammoja ei liene juurikaan levyistä viilattavissa. Alumiinilevyillä toki lähtisi jonkin verran, mutta hiukan epäilyttävät moiset. Eikös sulla ole noista kokemusta... Uskaltaisko niillä lähteä Tahkon pitkälle matkalle, jos sattuu sateinen päivä?





> Miten ois extralite navat? Nii ja tietty kuituiset tuubi kehät esim edge?



Aika pieneksi taitaa grammaero jäädä Extraliten ja Tunen välillä. AX-Lightnessin uudet 200-grammaiset maastokuitukehät olis äärihienot, mutta noi on tuubeille, jotka ei ainakaan toistaiseksi innosta. Innoliten kuitukehä lienee avorengasversioista kevein (245 g). Ne olis siinäkin mielessä hyvät, että rengaspainetta saa laittaa reippaammin kuin ZTR Race:ssa. Ja jos tulee sählättyä, kuitupajalta saa apua.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> noi varmaan vielä menettelis ja ei ihan kalliit edes....



Joo, noi on hienot ja yksinkertaiset, mutta eivät ole Hopeja kevyemmät.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Mulla on 140-millinen levy takana. En tiedä, onko R1:n tai XX:n levyt kevyemmät kuin Hopet. Kovin marginaalinen ero joka tapauksessa on. Eli jos haluaa pitäytyä jarrupinnaltaan teräksisissä levyissä, grammoja ei liene juurikaan levyistä viilattavissa.



Formulahan ei tarjoa R1:seen 140mm levyä ollenkaan. 160mm aluspiderillä on 87g ja ilman yllättävsti saman 87g :Sekaisin: . ja noi hopet näyttäs olevan kevyemmät= 61gr(140mm) - 78gr(160mm).

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitos tiedoista. Kuulostavat tutuilta nuo Hope Mini Pro:n levyjen massat: noin 80 g ja 60 g ne muistaakseni itsellänikin ovat.

edit: Multa löytyi varastosta yksi ylimääräinen 160-millinen Hope Mini Pro -levy. Puntari näytti 78 g.

----------


## izmo

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=712

Mitä mieltä Aki tosta pakasta jos isopyörää laittais ja välitys 12-25  ?
Mahtoiskohan nousta pyörä enään Ketunkivenkankaan moottoribooreilla... :Vink: 

(jokku kevyet ja järkevän hintaset kammet kans täytyis saada?)

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla oli Strikessa juuri tuollainen pakka lauantain Ketunkivenkangas-retkellä, ja hyvin pääsi.  :Hymy:  Pakka on hjuva, joten kyse onkin enää lähinnä eturattaista ja reisistä. Itse tarvitsen pienen eturattaan, koska olen pulkannaru. Sun reisillä kannattaa tietenkin maksimoida eturattaiden hammasmäärä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=42786

Onko noista järki kaukana ja välitys 28-42  ?

----------


## Tumppi

XX vivut ei pitäisi olla juurikaan painavammat kuin gripparit. Kerron tarkan painon kunhan saan ne käsiini. Lupaavat 183g vipuparille, eli n. 10g tappio painossa tulisi.

----------


## pööräilijä

Mitenkäs olis izmolle rotorin kammet, http://www.velotechservices.co.uk/ac...TB_cranks.html , lisää Rotor agilis2x9

----------


## izmo

> Mitenkäs olis izmolle rotorin kammet, http://www.velotechservices.co.uk/ac...TB_cranks.html , lisää Rotor agilis2x9



tyylikkään väriset... sopis isopyörän värityksen mutta 175mm täytyy olla kammen pituus vaan että pystyy vääntää johtokahvoista :Vink: 

jaa tohon täytyy täpätä vaan rasti ruutuu niin tulee oikeen pituset....

----------


## izmo

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/produ...roducts_id=144

lisää vaihtoehtoja kammista... noi punasena täytyis olla.

----------


## p-olkisin

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=42786
> 
> Onko noista järki kaukana ja välitys 28-42  ?



XX kammet ei valitettavasti taida olla kauhean kevyet, mutta muilta ominaisuuksiltaan taitaa olla yhet parhaimmista maastokammista tällähetkellä (nopea vaihtaminen, q-factor, jäykkyys ja 2x9). Painoa vois saada viilattua vaihtamalla pinemmän rattaan vaikka ruottalaiseksi titaanirinkulaks...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tällaisetkin olis olemassa, vai onko jo liian tusinamerkki? Helppo täs on toisten rahoja virtualisoida.. :Hymy: 
http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/79/

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hienoja kampia nuo XX, Rotor ja RaceFace! Mutta izmo hei, jos meinaat kuitenkin melkein viissataa satsata kampiin, niin eikö kannattais samantien ostaa Claviculat? Kerran se vain kirpaisee, ja sitten ne kestää elämän loppuun asti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> XX vivut ei pitäisi olla juurikaan painavammat kuin gripparit. Kerron tarkan painon kunhan saan ne käsiini.



Tätä odotellessa... Oon aika huonosti XX-sarjasta perillä, mutta onko siis niin, että tästä SRAM:n uudesta lippulaivaosasarjasta ei löydy kiertovaihtimia?

----------


## izmo

> Hienoja kampia nuo XX, Rotor ja RaceFace! Mutta izmo hei, jos meinaat kuitenkin melkein viissataa satsata kampiin, niin eikö kannattais samantien ostaa Claviculat? Kerran se vain kirpaisee, ja sitten ne kestää elämän loppuun asti.



Täytyis perustaa oma topikki ja otsikko vois olla >Kuinka kevennän pyörää ettei mopo lähde käsistä :Vink:   aattelin vaan jos kolmella sataa sais kammet...

----------


## elasto

> XX vivut ei pitäisi olla juurikaan painavammat kuin gripparit. Kerron tarkan painon kunhan saan ne käsiini. Lupaavat 183g vipuparille, eli n. 10g tappio painossa tulisi.



Vaijereiden kanssa:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...3955&mode=view

Ilman vaijereita:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...3965&mode=view




> Tätä odotellessa... Oon aika huonosti XX-sarjasta perillä, mutta onko siis niin, että tästä SRAM:n uudesta lippulaivaosasarjasta ei löydy kiertovaihtimia?



Ei löydy kiertovaihdinta.

----------


## Shamus

Entäs jos ei "halua" kuitukampia...niin onko XTR:n M970 voittanutta?

----------


## izmo

> Entäs jos ei "halua" kuitukampia...niin onko XTR:n M970 voittanutta?



varmaan takuuvalinta ja saa kolmellasadalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mun mielestä XTR on aina erittäin hyvä valinta, olipa kyseessä sitten kammet tai mikä tahansa muu palikka. Hiukan on tosin moitteita tullut tuosta "uudesta" XTR:n vapaarattaasta, mutta kyllä sekin tuntuu joka tapauksessa ajoa kestävän, mikä on kai tärkeintä...

Jos haluaa olla järkevä, XT taitaa olla kammissakin se kaikista järkevin vaihtoehto, mutta toisaalta tällä säikeellä ei ole mitään tekemistä järjen kanssa.  :Vink: 

edit: Mutta eikös Shamus ollu juuri se, joka rakentaa fillarit tunteella.  :Hymy:  Siinä tapauksessa voisi katsella kammissa vaikka Tunen suuntaan, jos ei halua kuitua... Ainakin tamperelaiselta hiilikuitumestarilta taitaa moiset kammet löytyä.

----------


## teemu oksanen

> > jos kolmella sataa sais kammet...



saat toki sieltä hipo roskiksesta :Leveä hymy:  tsori oof tööpic

----------


## Shamus

> rakentaa fillarit tunteella.  Siinä tapauksessa voisi katsella kammissa vaikka Tunen suuntaan, jos ei halua kuitua... Ainakin tamperelaiselta hiilikuitumestarilta taitaa moiset kammet löytyä.



Se tunnepuoli juuri laittaakin XTR:rää vastaan... :Vink:  ja järki yritää välttää Tunea.
Epäilen Tunen kestoa itselläni, jos on kokemuksia niin kertokaa?

Kammet tulisi siis tähän:
http://www.teamvelocycling.com/pyori...us_am_1000.jpg

Ja siis alle 12kg tarttis päästä

----------


## Jussi T.

> Jos haluaa olla järkevä, XT taitaa olla kammissakin se kaikista järkevin vaihtoehto, mutta toisaalta tällä säikeellä ei ole mitään tekemistä järjen kanssa.



Muut upgreidaa, mut mä downgreidaan. Olen ihan tyytyväisenä vaihtanut rataspakan SLX:ään eikä sarjan kammissakaan taida vikaa löytyä. Penninvenyttäjälle käyttökelpoinen sivusto muuten: http://lbmnts.kilu.de/. Mut jättäkää suosiolla ne halvimmat kevennysstongat kauppaan niin ei tuu pipi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kammet tulisi siis tähän:
> http://www.teamvelocycling.com/pyori...us_am_1000.jpg



Tune on laiha kuin makarooni, eikä sellaiset sovi kuin johonkin laihaan teräs tai ti-raamiin.
Nicolai vaatii cnc-jälkeä partseihin. .

----------


## izmo

> Muut upgreidaa, mut mä downgreidaan. Olen ihan tyytyväisenä vaihtanut rataspakan SLX:ään eikä sarjan kammissakaan taida vikaa löytyä. Penninvenyttäjälle käyttökelpoinen sivusto muuten: http://lbmnts.kilu.de/. Mut jättäkää suosiolla ne halvimmat kevennysstongat kauppaan niin ei tuu pipi.



tää ei kuulu tähän säikeeseen mutta SLX kammista taitaa saada yhtä kevyet kuin XT kun vaihtaa
pultit alumiinisin ja pienemmän rattaan alumiiniin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Jussi T.

Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta linkistä!

Kerrohan Shamus, millainen tuo DT:n keula on toiminnaltaan. Onko se alkujoustoltaan superpehmeä vai ennemminkin nihkeä? Entä progressio? Jos paineet pitää niin alhaalla, että alkujousto on mahdollisimman pehmeää, pohjaako keula helposti?

Kaipailen kommentteja DT:n keuloista, sillä haaveissa on se 2010-mallinen XRC 100 Race, jota en ole vielä yhdestäkään kaupasta löytänyt...

----------


## PaH

@Aki K -
kyselit kokemuksia tuosta Shamuksen keulasta - en oo S mut mullon kans tuollainen Nicolaissa. Ollut nyt ajossa kuukauden päivät ja ajotunteja kertyny ihan mukavasti.
Alkujousto on superpehmeä, kuten kysyit. Mulla paineet ~90psi kun itse painan öbaut 70kg. Ja superpehmeän alun jälkeen siinä on oikeasti progressio, joustoa saa käyttöön pitkänkin matkaa mutta pohjaamaan asti en oo saanu. Ehkä paras yritys oli vahinko, reilu metrin droppi sellaisessa etunojassa et koko paino tuli alas osapuilleen keulaputkien suuntaisesti - riitti jousto siihenkin.

Toinen asia josta pidän on sen toiminta hitaissa tilanteissa, siellä "liian syvän" niiauksen saa säädettyä vek, ei kumarra sellaisissa vastapateissa, joista ennen sai hyvän OTB:n. Ja se on jäykkä, 15mm läpiakseli ja umpinainen kruunu kai yhdessä tekevät siitä sen verta jäykän etten ainakaan itse osaa enää lisätukevuutta kaivata.

Saas nähdä sitten kuin nuo pidempiaikaisessa käytössä kestää - onko DTSwiss saanu noista kokonaan pois ne Fightereita vaivanneet vuoto-ongelmat...

Notta suosittelen kyllä - tuo oli vaan yksi vaihtoehdoista, kun uutta olin hankkimassa. Jos nyt olis sama tilanne, valinta olis helppo - EXC150. Ja kohtahan niitä on saatavilla niitä uusia malleja, joissa hiilikuidun sijasta putket magnesiumia. Melkein yhtä keveitä, mut enempi edullisia.

----------


## liquid

2010 Deeteen keulat pitäisi tulla kauppoihin marras-joulukuussa. Kannattaa kysellä hintoja myös suomen maahantuojalta (Foxcomp) tai paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä. Meinaan paikallinen Special-Bike lupasi tuon XRC 100 Race carbon keulan tankolukituksella reilusti halvemmalla, mitä näyttää Bike-Componentsin hinnastossa olevan.

----------


## PaH

Noita pidempiä DT Swissin keuloja on jokunen halvennuksessa ranskanmaalla,
http://www.probikeshop.fr/vtt/Fourches/c24/index.html

Ihan ok kauppa tuo jos pelkkä ranskankielisyys ei haittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

> Alkujousto on superpehmeä, kuten kysyit. Mulla paineet ~90psi kun itse painan öbaut 70kg. Ja superpehmeän alun jälkeen siinä on oikeasti progressio, joustoa saa käyttöön pitkänkin matkaa mutta pohjaamaan asti en oo saanu. Ehkä paras yritys oli vahinko, reilu metrin droppi sellaisessa etunojassa et koko paino tuli alas osapuilleen keulaputkien suuntaisesti - riitti jousto siihenkin.



Täysin samoilla linjoilla. Pehmeä on alku, mutta pohjaamaan ei ole saanut edes mun 90kg painon alla. Paineita taitaa olla n.95-100 tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> tää ei kuulu tähän säikeeseen mutta SLX kammista taitaa saada yhtä kevyet kuin XT kun vaihtaa
> pultit alumiinisin ja pienemmän rattaan alumiiniin...



Tämä oli minua kiinnostava tieto, mihinkäs ketjuun kerättäisiin tälläisiä "penninvenyttäjän" kevennysohjeita?

Helppohan se on rahalla keventää, tämä rajoitettu budjetti tekee siitä aika haastavaa...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ok, kiitos kommenteista. Bike-Componentsin listoilta tuo XRC 100 Race 2010 jo löytyy, mutta eipä ole vielä hyllyssä. Jospa jouluksi saisi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Helppohan se on rahalla keventää, tämä rajoitettu budjetti tekee siitä aika haastavaa...



Onhan se näinkin, mutta älkää nyt ihmeessä ajatelko niin, että mulla olis rahaa.  :No huh!:  Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan priorisoinnista. Kaurapuurolla, tonnikalalla ja maidolla pärjää yllättävän pitkälle, jos rahaa on tarpeen saada säästöön. Ja erittäin paljon selittää sekin, ettei mulla ole autoa, ja tyttöystäväkin on rungoltaan hiilikuituinen.  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

No juu, tarkoitus ei ollut jakaa ihmisiä köyhiin ja rikkaisiin.  :Hymy: 

Meikeläisen vuosibudjetissa tämä harrastusrivi on pakon sanelemana aika ohkainen, joten tälläiset edukkaat, mutta muuten näppärät ratkaisut kiinnostavat. Mutta ne eivät kuulu tähän 7.x täpäri-ketjuun. Meikeläisen täpäri kun painaa 12.5 kg.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shamus

> Onhan se näinkin, mutta älkää nyt ihmeessä ajatelko niin, että mulla olis rahaa.  Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan priorisoinnista. Kaurapuurolla, tonnikalalla ja maidolla pärjää yllättävän pitkälle, jos rahaa on tarpeen saada säästöön. Ja erittäin paljon selittää sekin, ettei mulla ole autoa, ja tyttöystäväkin on rungoltaan hiilikuituinen.



Juuri näin! Toistaiseksi on vain tuntunut järkevältä laittaa "kaikki liikenevät rahat" fillareihin ja onneksi vaimo on samaa mieltä... :Vink:

----------


## Junnuraita

Laita Shamus KCNC kammet niin lähtee painoa kammista pois ja lompakkokaan ei niin paljon kevene.Tukevat ja hienot!

----------


## Pekka L

> Alumiinilevyillä toki lähtisi jonkin verran, mutta hiukan epäilyttävät moiset.



Toimiiko titaani jarruissa? Panoonsa nähden kuitenkin terästä lujempaa. Mites lämmönvaihtelut...? Nuo on ainakin kevyet.
http://www.bikeman.com/CARV-TIROTOR.html

Onkohan se peeäksä ajanut jo lenkkiä niillä kuiturissoilla?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Entäs jos ei "halua" kuitukampia...niin onko XTR:n M970 voittanutta?



Eipä taida olla, eli ääni XTR:lle täältä  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Laita Shamus KCNC kammet niin lähtee painoa kammista pois ja lompakkokaan ei niin paljon kevene.Tukevat ja hienot!



Mulla on maantiepyörässä nuo scandiumalumiiniset KCNC:t ja ovat kyllä ihan jäykäntuntuisen mun painon alla (70kg) ja kevyet. Näyttävät vain epäilyttävän ohuilta.

XX-kammet ovat kevyet jos sattuu löytymään BB30:nen keskiö. Normikierteille tuli joku sovitin väliin ja nostaa painoa.

----------


## Junnuraita

Mulla kans maantiepyörässä.Nyt olisi tarkotus tilata 2 rattaisen kampisarjan.Painoa 663g keskiön kans.Mulla taas painoa vähän enemmän 89kg.
XTR on kyllä varma veto jos ei halua kuitua niin kun Shamus sano.Mu KCNC kammet tuntuvat yhtä jäykältä niin miksi ei,hintakin on suht edullinen.

----------


## Shamus

Kuitu on hyvästä, mutta kun tahtoo kammet kolista kiviin liikaa, niin ei viitti tehdä lisää työtä tampereen kaimalle.

----------


## Junnuraita

No KCNC:ltä löytyy vaan ja ainoastaan alumiini osia.Hyvin ovat nykyiset maastokammet kestänyt pari vuotta.Ei hirveesti kiveniskuja tullut mut tietysti tekevälle sattuu.

----------


## lansive

> Meikeläisen vuosibudjetissa tämä harrastusrivi on pakon sanelemana aika ohkainen, joten tälläiset edukkaat, mutta muuten näppärät ratkaisut kiinnostavat. Mutta ne eivät kuulu tähän 7.x täpäri-ketjuun. Meikeläisen täpäri kun painaa 12.5 kg.



Sitten vaan kaikki tänne, jos siis on painoa enemmän pyörässä ja rajoitteita rahapussissa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kuitu on hyvästä, mutta kun tahtoo kammet kolista kiviin liikaa, niin ei viitti tehdä lisää työtä tampereen kaimalle.



Itsekin tätä mietin, kun taannoin Claviculan maastokampien ostamista harkitsin. Mutta kun näin jollain ulkomaisella foorumilla kuvan, jossa kyseisiä kuitukampia oli paiskottu ympäri kivikoita huolella ja pitkän aikaa, uskalsin vinguttaa luottokorttia. Eli eipä kolhuiset kuitukammet taida vaatia sen enempää korjaamista kuin metallikammetkaan. Toki on hieman sääli rikkoa kiiltävä lakkapinta, mutta elämäähän se vain on.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

No sitten... Noirit punaisena... :Hymy: 
Vai mitkä..ei kuiteskaan Claviculia

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Entäs jos ei "halua" kuitukampia...niin onko XTR:n M970 voittanutta?



Tune voi olla vaihtoehto. Hiukan retrot kuitenkin. Ainakin R3SL:ssä ne ei minusta näytä pahalta, S-Cerveloihin en laittaisi kuitenkaan. Yksi Jussi muinoin ajoi muutaman vuoden XC-kisaa 180mm Tuneilla. Jamppa oli 190cm ja muistaaksseni +80kg. Ne kammet on yhä ehjät....mitään KCNC:ta en lähtisi laittaan siihen sun FS:ään. Ei minusta ole linjassa sun muun pyörän laatuun, ei siinä muutenkaan roiku kiina-kamaa.

----------


## p-olkisin

> No sitten... Noirit punaisena...
> Vai mitkä..ei kuiteskaan Claviculia



Entäs Extralite tai FRM?

----------


## pööräilijä

> No sitten... Noirit punaisena...
> Vai mitkä..ei kuiteskaan Claviculia



Tai sitte Rotorin 3D:t tai agilikset 2 tai 3 rattaalla, titaaniakselilla tai ilman :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

> No sitten... Noirit punaisena...
> Vai mitkä..ei kuiteskaan Claviculia



Aika painavat vaan noi Noirit hintaansa nähden. Saman hintaluokan kammista ottaisin kyllä itse mielummin XTR:t.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Tai sitte Rotorin 3D:t tai agilikset 2 tai 3 rattaalla, titaaniakselilla tai ilman



Juu, ja nyt niitä saa lähikaupasta! Kuten Pööräilijä tietää, tätä on väännetty joku vuosi. Mulla tulee noita hyllyyn, sain niiten maahantuonin vihdoinkin...sopii minusta hyvin Zero Gravity jarrujen kanssa yhteen jonka maahantuonti o myös mulla. Ja päivän mainos olis tsiinä.  :Leveä hymy: 


Samu

----------


## Junnuraita

Paljonko ne Rotor 3D tulee maksaa?? Voisi laittaa semmoset yhteen projektiin josta puuttuu kammet.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Paljonko ne Rotor 3D tulee maksaa?? Voisi laittaa semmoset yhteen projektiin josta puuttuu kammet.



2 ja 3rattaiset, 
-kokosetti rotorin rattailla 490€, titaaniakseli noin 150 lisää.
-ilman rattaita SABB keskiöllä 350€
-rattailla ilman SABB-keskiötä  407€

ittelle tulee tollaset 2rattaiset SABBilla ilman tota "ylikallista" titaaniakselia.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

...ja TT-ratasoptio lisää jonkun kympin. Suomen hinnat on samat kuin muuallakin.

----------


## izmo

Kestääköhän toi Rotori kammet suo mutaa ja liejua :Vink:  taitaa nyt Simanon kupit olla täynnä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

TimoP:llä on tuollaisia kampia tietääkseni useammassakin fillarissa. Teidän kämppien välinen etäisyys taitaa olla huikeat muutamakymmenen metriä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TimoP

> TimoP:llä on tuollaisia kampia tietääkseni useammassakin fillarissa. Teidän kämppien välinen etäisyys taitaa olla huikeat muutamakymmenen metriä.



Juu, parissa maastopyörässä on Agilis 2x9 kammet SABB-keskiöillä (ei keraamisilla). Toisella on tullut jonkun verran ajettuakin viime tammikuusta lähtien ilman mitään huoltotoimia ja vielä pyörii ihan sulavasti. Tosin Izmolla ja Akilla samat tunnit tulee täyteen varmaan kuukaudessa...

Eli tykkään kyllä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ne keraamit keskiöön ei maksa paljoakaan samalla kun ostaa keskiön. Tosin ei suoraan SABB:iin vaan nitten tavallisen keskiöön. Hauskaa on että ne sopii Shimanoon suoraan myös, ny saa sit niihinkin kunnollisia keskiöitä....

----------


## 1AH8

http://www.bike-guenstiger.de/Federg...6_p3588_x2.htm

Mikäs se tämmöinen on? Ainakin kepoinen... ~1100g

----------


## Aki Korpela

Weight weenies -foorumilla tuosta on ollut juttua joskus taannoin. Ei taida olla toiminnallisesti ihan parasta A-luokkaa...

----------


## znood

http://www.extralite.com/Products/ultradisc%20ect.html <- siinä on kiekot tohtorikorpelan mieleen  :Hymy:  ainoo vaan että tarvisivat tuubikummid.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, paitsi että AX:n kehillä sais vielä tuon harmillisen 80 g pois.  :Hymy: 

Mutta tuubit ei taida olla käyttökelpoisia Tahkon pitkällä matkalla... XC-kisoissa ne vielä menettelis, koska rengasrikko pilaa kisan joka tapauksessa, mutta Tahkolla renkaanvaihtoja ehtii kyllä tarvittaessa tehdä vaikka parikin. Mutta mites homma onnistuu tuubien kanssa? Ei kai niitä voi mitenkään kisan aikana paikata, vai voiko? Periaatteessa yhtä vararengasta voisi ehkä kantaa mukana, mutta liimojen kanssa sählääminen ei oikein maastossa innosta.

Kovin hankalalta kuulostaa miellyttävän yksinkertaisiin sisärenkaisiin verrattuna.

----------


## PanuV

[QUOTE=Aki Korpela;1267603]

Mutta mites homma onnistuu tuubien kanssa? Ei kai niitä voi mitenkään kisan aikana paikata, vai voiko?

Stanit pyörii pojilla MTB tuubien sisällä ja paikkapullo tolppaan kiinni. Repeämää ei sitten mikään pelasta...

----------


## VesaP

> vararengasta voisi ehkä kantaa mukana, mutta liimojen kanssa sählääminen ei oikein maastossa innosta.



Ei tienpäällä (tai sama kait pätee siellä metsässä missä teikäläinen ajelee) koskaan liimojen kanssa läträillä. Varatuubina pitää olla semmoinen tuubi joka on ollut jo muutaman lenkin ajan paikoillaan --> on imenyt itseensä liimaa. Sit kun tuubirikko tapahtuu, vedetään vain se käytetty tuubi vanteelle ilman uusia liimoja ja jatketaan ajoa. Toki itse en kyllä uskalla "täysii" vetää enää mutkiin moisella yhdistelmällä, joten eiköhän se kisa ole piloilla anyway jos tuubin joudut vaihtamaan.

Voisiko sitten noi paikkalitkut toimia kisan ajan... Ainakin Vätternissä yksi meidän tiimin jäsen ajoi 270 km Vittorin PitStopilla paikatulla tuubilla maaliin asti.

Tuubi rules! Ei niiden avorenkaiden kanssa viitsi värkätä. Mutta pakko itsekin tuon cc:n kanssa. Kun ei ole tuubinastoja olemassa.  :Vihainen:

----------


## haedon

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Aki Korpela
> 
> 
>  
> Mutta mites homma onnistuu tuubien kanssa? Ei kai niitä voi mitenkään kisan aikana paikata, vai voiko?
> 
> 
> 
> Stanit pyörii pojilla MTB tuubien sisällä...



Jees, litkujahan ne käyttää. Ja ilman litkujakin kestävät hyvin snakebitet. Tufon maastotuubien kuviointi ei vaan näytä kovin hyvin rullaavalta. Pitoa varmaan on kuitenkin ihan riittävästi.

Aika mielenkiintoisethan ne AX-Lightnessin tuubivanteet on, Akilla vaan taisi olla suunnitteilla ruotsalaiset hiilarikehät jos en ihan väärässä ole :Vink: .

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ok, kiitokset kommenteista. Kuten haedon kirjoitti, tällä hetkellä Innoliten kuitukehä avorenkaille on listan kärjessä, mutta pitää nyt kuitenkin yrittää olla hötkyilemättä.  :Hymy:  Mistä sitä tietää, jos vaikka AX innostuisi tekemään vastaavan, mutta tietenkin kevyemmän, vielä ennen kevättä...  :Vink:

----------


## PanuV

Akille liian painavat, mutta perus-pekalle käypi :Vink: 

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=299431

avohiilarit...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Voisiko sitten noi paikkalitkut toimia kisan ajan... Ainakin Vätternissä yksi meidän tiimin jäsen ajoi 270 km Vittorin PitStopilla paikatulla tuubilla maaliin asti.



Mää rakensin Akalle CX-SM:iin niin nopean ja käyttövarman kisafillarin kuin kykenin, se kun on duunini, ketjuohjuri, alukehää kestävämmät ja schaissea vähemmän keräävät kuitukehät, kestävä penkki, jarrupalat sadekelille ja tietty litkut tuubeihin. Pualipulloa Tufo:n Extremeä kisa-aamuna nääs per rengas.

Pyörästä ei ollut kiinni, toimi moitteettomasti ja kisa meni ihan niin hyvin kun voi. Hopeaa tuli, voittajan kunto kun oli tunnetusti ylivertainen. Ehkä ensivuonna on kuntokin samalla tasolla, ainakin nyt näyttää hyvältä.

Mää oon ajanut Tufolla paikatulla tuubilla niin kauan että pistosuoja oli koko kierroksen näkyvissä. Kesti ainakin tuplat misukan avoon verrattuna kilsoissa.

----------


## izmo

http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?...ansiirto&id=33

Lupaa paljon mainos ja paremmat laakerit... mutta puolen vuoden ajon jälkeen napa ihan finaalissa, tuli sorvaustyötäkin kun napa sorvannut holkit hajalle :Irvistys: 
laakereita ei näkynyt enään navassa vaan koolit pillun päreinä...
ei taida olla XTR voittanutta navoissakaan....

----------


## znood

myös geax tekee tuubirenkaita, paino 600g. 
http://www.geax.com/vedit/pagina.asp~pagina~2308

voiko matalapainetuubin paikata jollain liimapaikalla jos tulee esimerkiksi viilto kylkeen ??

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> izmo

XTR on erityisesti paljon ajavalle aina varma valinta.

Ei kyllä oikein nappaa nuo tuubit maastokäytössä... Kevyillä kehillä saavutettavissa oleva massansäästökin katoaa painavien renkaiden myötä. Mutta saattaahan se olla, että noi on jo parin vuoden päästä arkipäivää maastossakin.

----------


## znood

aki: kyse on ilmeisesti rullaavuudesta tuossa tuubihommassa. Painaahan se sisäkumi+vannenauhatkin x grammaa joten aika pieneksi tuo ero loppupeleissä muodostuu.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, noinhan se taitaa mennä. Lisäksi tuubien kanssa uskaltanee käyttää merkittävän alhaisia rengaspaineita, kun vanteen profiili vähentää käärmeenpuremien riskiä.

----------


## p-olkisin

Shurterit ja kumppanit jotka ajaa ritcheyn tuubi kiekoilla käyttää Dugastin renkaita.
Nettisivuilta löytyy vain yksi malli:
Rhino XL	40-43-45	475g	99e

http://www.a-dugast.com/dugasteng.html


Kuvio näyttää turhan karkealta mutta paino ihan ok. Varmasti kyljiltään huomattavasti kestävempi kuin esim race king.

Mutta ei kai tuubeilla saavuteta normaaleihin litkutettuihin renkaisiin stanin vanteilla juuri mitään eroa rullaavuudessa tai pidossa. Koska ei litkuillakaan tarvitse pelätä vanteelle lyömistä matalilla paineilla ajettaessa?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tuubi on toiminnaltaa aika erilainen kuin avo vaikka olisi muusit. Kyljet joustaa koko matkalta eikä kuten esim Race Kingissä, joka on hetkessä vainaa kun kylki joustaa lähinna siitä mistä kuvio loppuu ja kylki alkaa....

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Muutama tuubihenkilö tuli bongattua MM-kisoissa. 2 talutti, kun oli kumi tyhjänä. Aika kovalla prosentilla ne niitä tuntu rikkovan. Ei ainakaan pitemmille retkille tai kivikkoisiin maastoihin?

----------


## VesaP

> Mää oon ajanut Tufolla paikatulla tuubilla niin kauan että pistosuoja oli koko kierroksen näkyvissä. Kesti ainakin tuplat misukan avoon verrattuna kilsoissa.



Mua hirvittäs laittaa 11 baria painetta tuubiin, missä on reikä ja vain jotkut litkut suojana... No, se olenkin vain minä, ja heitän kyllä tuubin roskiin kun kotia lenkiltä pääsen jos siihen on tullut reikä. Mutta hienoa jos noista liemistä on apuja, ainakin tosiaan "tienpäältä kotiin" korjaukseen.

Sorry offtopicci, ei liity kyllä enää mitenkään aiheeseen tämä tuubihöpinä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Sorry offtopicci, ei liity kyllä enää mitenkään aiheeseen tämä tuubihöpinä...



Äläs ny, kyllähän tää tuubihöpinä liittyy hyvinkin aiheeseen.

AX-kehä (200 g) + Dugastin tuubirengas (475 g) = 675 g

Innolite-kehä (245 g) + vannenauha (5 g) + yllättävän kisakelpoinen Furious Fred 2.0" (300 g) + sisärengas (90 g) = 640 g

Ja litkuilla tuo jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto taitaisi vielä hieman keventyä. Joka tapauksessa tuubi alkaa lähinnä tuon AX-kehän ansiosta olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto myös ww-mielessä.

Mutta komppaan silti Kaistapäätä: Tahkon pitkälle retkelle tuubi ei taida olla se paras vaihtoehto...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Mua hirvittäs laittaa 11 baria painetta tuubiin, missä on reikä ja vain jotkut litkut suojana... No, se olenkin vain minä, ja heitän kyllä tuubin roskiin kun kotia lenkiltä pääsen jos siihen on tullut reikä. Mutta hienoa jos noista liemistä on apuja, ainakin tosiaan "tienpäältä kotiin" korjaukseen.



Kokeileppa joskus? Ne reiät on yleensä kuitenkin tosi pieniä ja täyttyvät mössöllä. Ja mihin tuubiin 11 Bar? Eikös ~9 ole yleisin käytetty...

----------


## p-olkisin

Samu: kuullostaa tutulta tuo race kingin kyljen antautuminen. renkaan painuessa kasaan kylki on varmasti aika tyrkyllä.

Kaistapää: Oli MM-kisoissa palkintopallillakin kuitenkin kahdella tuubit... 

Aki: En ehkä vertaisi Furious Frediä ja Dugastia keskenään. Dugast on kai kevein tuubi joten ei voi valita pienempää kuviota/heikompaa rengasta pistosuojauksen osalta vertailuun. Tosin en kyllä tiedä yhtään mitään Dugastista, mutta oletan että sen kesto verrattuna FF:n on eri luokkaa. FF voi mennä tahkolla kuivalla muuta märällä en lähtis.
Et kai suunnittel lähteväsi tahkolle 2" renkailla ja sisureilla? 

Äh, renkailla spekulointi on kyllä turhaa ja nyt vielä tuubit...

Norski Ole, jolla on über kevyet kiekot Innolite kehillä mainitsi WW palstalla että ne toimis litkuilla?
Siinä kehässä ei ole ollenkaan kaulusta, mitenköhän ulkorengas pysyy paikoillaan matalilla paineilla?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Kaistapää: Oli MM-kisoissa palkintopallillakin kuitenkin kahdella tuubit...



Jep, mutta olisko nämä taluttajat ollut maalissa paremmilla sijoilla jollakin muulla rengasvalinnalla? Toisaalta eipä taida olla järjen asia tää...kään. Se on kaunista millä voitetaan ja senhän tietää kauppiaskin.

Tuolla MM-radalla ei voinut oikesti olla mitään hyötyä tuubeista, paitsi jos se kuski USKOI että ne tuubit menee kovempaa, jolloin niistä oli hyötyä, paitsi jos ne puhkes.

Kova paikka, sponsori lyö kateen tuubit, ajat näillä tai et aja... Mää skitso?

Mutta jos rakennetaan itelle pyörää, niin pitää miettiä, että huoltoalueita varakiekkoineen ei ole parin kilsan välein...

Raskansin muuten omaa filoa uudella keulalla  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki: En ehkä vertaisi Furious Frediä ja Dugastia keskenään. Dugast on kai kevein tuubi joten ei voi valita pienempää kuviota/heikompaa rengasta pistosuojauksen osalta vertailuun. Tosin en kyllä tiedä yhtään mitään Dugastista, mutta oletan että sen kesto verrattuna FF:n on eri luokkaa. FF voi mennä tahkolla kuivalla muuta märällä en lähtis.
> Et kai suunnittel lähteväsi tahkolle 2" renkailla ja sisureilla?



Totta puhut. Vertailu oli ainoastaan siinä mielessä järkevä, että siinä oli likimain keveimmät vaihtoehdot tuubeista ja avorenkaista. Mutta toiminnallisesti ovat varmasti kovin erilaisia nämä Dugast-tuubi ja kapea Furious Fred.

Enkä suunnittele Tahkoa FF:n varaan. Iso Raceking taitaa edelleen olla ykkösvaihtoehto. Itse en ole koskaan FF:llä kisaa ajanut, mutta oon tässä viime aikoina yllättynyt 2.0" FF:n kisakelpoisuudesta ja kulutuskestävyydestä. Tampereen kisassa noilla ajoivat ainakin Juide ja Samuli S., ja molemmat meni pirun kovaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Lisäksi Samuli on siitä lähtien ajellut noilla renkuloilla kanuunalenkeillä, tosin litkujen kanssa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Raskansin muuten omaa filoa uudella keulalla



Tällainen kommentti vaatii aina tarkennuksen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Jos näkyy seuraavassa  lehdessä  niin sitte kerron. Sen voin kertoa, että menin taas kerran nokan kautta ympäri ja se oli tietysti keulan vika, ei kuskin.

Se uusi keula on musta, sillä perusteella valitsin. Kaikki ne hajoo tai on muuten vaan paskoja.

----------


## micanon

Aki, joko tämä on tilattuna:  "Miltei pakollinen osa kaikkia keventelyprojekteja"

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> micanon

Ei tota, sillä se on liian läski.  :Hymy:  DT:ltä pitäis olla lähikuukausina tulossa XRC 100 Race, jonka massaksi on DT:n sivuilla ilmoitettu 1170 g. Positiivista on, että DT:n ilmoittamiin lukemiin on yleensä voinut jopa luottaa. Tuota keulaa ei vaan ole vielä missään kaupassa hyllyssä, joten odotellaan. Ilmoitelkaapa, jos joku löytää tästä kevytkeulasta "in stock" -merkinnän.

----------


## micanon

Olin, ja olen, siinä luulossa että tuo on juurikin kyseinen keula.

----------


## liquid

Mjoo, kyllähän tuo vois ollakin, jos tuossa on tankolukitus mukana. Silloin paino on jotain 1250g luokkaa. Ei tuo ranska oikein suju...
Tarttee kuulemma sitten olla erikoistyökalut, jotta tuon keulan pystyy huoltamaan. Maksaa jotain 1500€ ja kurssit päälle. Pitää vissiin ajella sillä vaan kisat ja pitää vitriinissä väliajat.

----------


## Mika Hollström

> Mjoo, kyllähän tuo vois ollakin, jos tuossa on tankolukitus mukana. Silloin paino on jotain 1250g luokkaa. Ei tuo ranska oikein suju...
> Tarttee kuulemma sitten olla erikoistyökalut, jotta tuon keulan pystyy huoltamaan. Maksaa jotain 1500€ ja kurssit päälle. Pitää vissiin ajella sillä vaan kisat ja pitää vitriinissä väliajat.



Olisiko se RL= remote lock. Minkä lie erikoistyökalun se mahtanee vaatia? Yleensä keulat hoituu kotihuoltohommina, mutta ne typpijutska-takaiskarit sitten huollossa, joten eiköhän keulahuolto jossakin onnistune?

----------


## liquid

Maahantuojan mukaan tarttee erikoistyökalut, että keulan saa purettua ja aika suolaisen hinnan on sveitsin poika työkaluilleen laittanut. Foxcompin kautta ne saa kuiten huollettua, mutta ei varmaan mitään ihan halpaa. Sinällään harmittaa teettää jotain hommaa toisella ja maksaa siitä minkä osais itekkin tehdä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että tää 1170-grammainen keula olis 1190 g kaukolukituksen kera. En vaan millään muista, missä noin väitettiin... Liian epävarmoja ovat kuitenkin nuo ranskalaisen kaupan tiedot. Mainostavat 2010-mallia, mutta speksit vaikuttaisivat olevan vuodelta 09.

----------


## liquid

Aivan oikein muistat! Se on deeteen esitteessä, mutta siellä on myös pieni teksti jossa lukee, että paino ei sisällä vaijeria. Joten veikkaan kekelle todellisen painon kaukolukituksella 1280g  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kertokaas joku DT:n keulan omistava, mitä tuo "erikoistyökalujen tarve" tarkoittaa. Onko niin, ettei öljynvaihtoakaan pysty itse tekemään, vai tarvitaanko erikoistyökaluja vain vaimenninsysteemin atomeiksi purkamiseen?

----------


## Shamus

Veikkaisin et tuo vasemman puolen korkin avaaminen vaati jonkin sortin erikoishylsyn...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kävin komean päivän kunniaksi paiskomassa Sparkkia kunnon kivikkopoluilla. Idea oli testata, häiritseekö takajousituksen toiminta täyspitkää Alligator-kuorta. Ja eipä näytä häiritsevän. Jonkin sortin mutkia kuoreen kyllä lenkin aikana ilmestyi, mutta vaihtajat toimivat silti täsmällisesti. Etuvaihtajakin vaikuttaisi ensilenkin perusteella olevan ongelmaton.

Myöskään AX-stemmi-tanko-yhdistelmä ei näyttänyt suuttuvan paiskomisesta.  :Hymy:  Mitään havaittavaa eroa ei siinä tunnu F99-TLO-yhdistelmään verrattuna olevan. Mutta saa nähdä, pysyykö se ehjänä.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Kävin komean päivän kunniaksi paiskomassa Sparkkia kunnon kivikkopoluilla. Idea oli testata, häiritseekö takajousituksen toiminta täyspitkää Alligator-kuorta. Ja eipä näytä häiritsevän. Jonkin sortin mutkia kuoreen kyllä lenkin aikana ilmestyi, mutta vaihtajat toimivat silti täsmällisesti. Etuvaihtajakin vaikuttaisi ensilenkin perusteella olevan ongelmaton...



Hyvä kuulla että toimivat myös täyspitkinä. Pistäppä lisäkomnttia käyttötestin edistyessä mikäli toiminassa ilmenee jotain ongelmia.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Kaipa noissa tuubeissa on hyötynä se matalilla paineilla paremmin paikallaan pysyvä rengas..joskin eipä hörppäysvaaraa ole stanin kehilläkään kun rengasvalinta on oikeanlainen. Eli kyllä, olen harkinnut noita tuubejakin kun tarmo tuo maahan ritcheytä...  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Kaipa noissa tuubeissa on hyötynä se matalilla paineilla paremmin paikallaan pysyvä rengas..joskin eipä hörppäysvaaraa ole stanin kehilläkään kun rengasvalinta on oikeanlainen. Eli kyllä, olen harkinnut noita tuubejakin kun tarmo tuo maahan ritcheytä...



outs...

Ai tuo...pitänee mainita asiasta eteenpäin....

Oon tässä yrittäny lähinnä kerätä perusteluja että miksei ritsejä kannattais hommaa(enkä oikeastaan itselleni).
Oikeastaa hinta ja se että niissä on centerlock adapteri ahistaa eniten.
Ne vois olla kyllä huomattavasti jämäkämmät kuin esim uudet  stanin podium mmx kehät.

06 saksalaisessa bike lehdessä oli testattu maastotuubeja ja tulokset ei oikein ollu suosiollisia tuubeille. Onkohan uudempia testejä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Otahan Antti tuubit ensi kesäksi käyttöön, niin päästään ihmettelemään.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

Joo, niinhän se on että jonkun täytyy näyttää tietä  :Hymy:  (tai siis vastaavasti hypätä kaivoon)

----------


## znood

paul+braze on 9sp


tollasetkin putkahti postiluukusta, vaikkei maastopyöräkamaa ookkaan, keskiön paino 97g

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hienot! Tarttis päästä testaamaan tollasia Paul-vipuja maasturissa... Pystyykö vaikkapa kivikkorytyytyksessä vaihtamaan vaihdetta yhtä hyvin kuin gripparilla? Löytyykö keltään kokemusta aiheeseen liittyen?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla oli tollaset vastaavat, tosin Campan tekemät, maasturissa joskus...80'-luvun lopulla. Siinä 88'.....

Pelaa ne. Tosin kyllä vaihtaminen ja ajaminen yhtäaikaa onstuu paremmin uudemman tyylisillä kilkkeillä...

----------


## izmo

> Hienot! Tarttis päästä testaamaan tollasia Paul-vipuja maasturissa... Pystyykö vaikkapa kivikkorytyytyksessä vaihtamaan vaihdetta yhtä hyvin kuin gripparilla? Löytyykö keltään kokemusta aiheeseen liittyen?



noita joutuu varmaan vähän sorvaan että noi dura-asen vivut menee kiinni.... ehkä inasen huononpi vaihtaa kuin kiertokahva.

----------


## znood

niin noita braze oneja joutuu sorvaamaan, mutta ne onkin kepeemmät kun barendit

barendit pitäs kyl sopia suoraan noihin paulin kahvoihin

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Pistää Red:in TT-vivut, takavaihtajan ja 11-28 pakan? 10s ja sipponen....

Tollanen on mulla ns. käynyt mielessä. Eteen 27-29/40 2x. Rotorin Soikehilla rattailla toi 2x voisi skulata paree viä maastossa kun vääntö on tasaisempi =jaksaa vääntää...

----------


## apartanen

Eikös ne SRAM TT-vivut jotka palauttaa itse keskelle joka vaihteenvaihdon jälkeen olisi kätevät? Tosin niissä taitaa olla sen verran painoa, että ei taida olla oikein WW-materiaalia.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ne ei kyllä oikei pelaa maasturissa, meinsasin noita tavallisia kuituisia-Red vipuja joita meidän TT-fillareissa on. Ja ne uudet on aika himmeen hintasia....

----------


## Aki Korpela

Oon edelleen aika lailla kuutamolla siitä, mitä noiden Paulien avulla voi rakennella, joten en osaa ottaa kantaa suuntaan enkä toiseen. Mutta jatkakaa keveimmän mahdollisen vaihtoehdon speksailua sillä reunaehdolla, ettei kisakelpoisuus kärsi. Hintaa ei sen sijaan tarvi toistaiseksi murehtia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Tommoset Poolin vivut on varmaan hyvät kisakapineet joo. Singlespeedoissa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hienot! Tarttis päästä testaamaan tollasia Paul-vipuja maasturissa...



Ei mulla Paulin kiinnikkeitä ole ollut, mutta joskus viilasin ite tommoset möhkälekiinnikkeet. Vivut toimivat loistavasti kunnes toinen kohtasi Tamperelaisen kuusen jyrkässä alamäessä - adapteri säilyi ehjänä. :Sarkastinen:  
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok..._Shifters.html


Sitten mulla on alkuperäisistä käytössä Deore XT, Deore ja Suntour XC Prot. 8 pykäläisiä kaikki.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Eikös noi oo sellaiset palauttamattomat vivut... Eli kun vaihdetta vaihdetaan, myös vivun asento vaihtuu, eli se ei palaudu takaisin alkuperäiselle paikalleen. Jos niitä tökkii peukalolla eteenpäin, niin etusormellako ne on sitten kätevä palauttaa takaisinpäin?

Miellyttävän yksinkertaisilta nuo kieltämättä näyttävät. Ja Juhan sivun perusteella pykälistä pääsee halutessaan kokonaan eroon siirtymällä tuohon "kitkamoodiin". Itse ainakin tykkään siitä, että grippareilla etuvaihtajalle löytyy paljon enemmän kuin kolme pykälää.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Joku muistikuva noilla "thumb siftereillä" ajosta on, että käpälä piälle ja vääntö sopivaan suuntaan ranteella horisontaalisesti. Ajo-ote on vaan hiukan huterampi sillä hetkellä....

----------


## xcakke

> Joku muistikuva noilla "thumb siftereillä" ajosta on, että käpälä piälle ja vääntö sopivaan suuntaan ranteella horisontaalisesti. Ajo-ote on vaan hiukan huterampi sillä hetkellä....



Samansuuntaisia muistikuvia. Yllättävän hyvä noitakin oli käyttää, ja ekat "nappulavaihteet" oli kyllä monessa mielessä huonompia. Noitten hyvä puoli oli se, että vaihteen sai tosi nopsaan vaihdettua äärilaidasta toiseen. Sittemminhän on kehitys kehittynyt... Kaipa se isoin ongelma noissa on, että peukku pitää nostaa tangon päälle isommalle lehdelle vaihdettaessa, ja sehän on tunnetusti hiukan otb ym hasardi altis hetki.

----------


## Juha Jokila

vaihtamisen takia en ole koskaan kaatunut. Etuvaihtaja on aina kitkamoodissa.
ei palauta. stop.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Johan on kaikilla hataria muistikuvia "thump siftereistä". Noitten takia useampikin jo ottanut kunnolla osumaa? Alamäessä kun tuommoisia alkeellisia vipuja alkaa kopeloimaan, niin henkihän siinä lähtee...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Alamäessä kun tuommoisia alkeellisia vipuja alkaa kopeloimaan, niin henkihän siinä lähtee...



Sää et vaan osaa.

----------


## znood

Ei alamäessä vaihdeta, ja sitäpaitsi noi tulee mulla katufiloon: Ja kadullahan kerkee vaihteleen missävaan  :Hymy: 

Se on jokatapauksessa vähän oma moka jos pannuttaa jokapaikassa. Itse jopa kerran pannuttanut koko vuonna vaikka kilometrejä kohta 9000....
Sellainen ajaja joka kaatuilee niin kaatuu vaikka paikallaan, riippumatta millaiset vaihdevivut,renkaat,jousitukset tai painojakauma pyörässä on !

Juha on esimerkki todella teknisesti taitavasta kuskista, joka selviytyy maastossa vaikka olisi millainen pyörä alla. Näin nähtiin mm. 4k pyöräilyssä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mun tulee heiteltyä volttia ehkäpä kerran viikossa. Varsinkin nyt pimeän aikaan umpitutuiltakin poluilta löytyy yllättäviä paikkoja.  :Hymy:  Mutta enpä jaksa uskoa, että noiden peukalovipujen vuoksi volttien määrä lisääntyisi... 

Samun, Saken ja Juhan kommentit noiden käytettävyydestä ovat kovin samansuuntaisia kuin joskus muinoin ww-foorumilta lukemani. Ja olishan noilla taas saumat nipistää muutamakymmenen grammaa. Mutta saa nyt nähdä...

----------


## izmo

> Mun tulee heiteltyä volttia ehkäpä kerran viikossa. Varsinkin nyt pimeän aikaan umpitutuiltakin poluilta löytyy yllättäviä paikkoja.  Mutta enpä jaksa uskoa, että noiden peukalovipujen vuoksi volttien määrä lisääntyisi... 
> 
> Samun, Saken ja Juhan kommentit noiden käytettävyydestä ovat kovin samansuuntaisia kuin joskus muinoin ww-foorumilta lukemani. Ja olishan noilla taas saumat nipistää muutamakymmenen grammaa. Mutta saa nyt nähdä...



kyllä tohon peukalovipuun täytyy pyrkiä vaikka se pikkasen huono ois vaihtaa mutta uskosin että harjoitus tekee mestarin ja vuoden päästä ei haluais enään luopua niistä...
itte ei haluu luopua "johtokahvoista" vaikka painoo tulee 100g lisää :Vink:

----------


## Liraren

Pystyskö tuon peukalovivun asentamaan sillain, että se olis tangon alapuolella? Pystys peukalolla työntämään ja etusormella vetämään ilman, että tarvii otetta vaihtaa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Toimintasuunta menee nurin niskoin silloin....alkaa oleen jo aika "vasenkätisen" touhua. Samasta syystä tuli Shimpan mtb-sti muinoin....  :Leveä hymy: 

Noi vivut on kevyet ja käytännössä ikuiset. Tosin ajaminen muuttuu "puali-sinkuloinniksi"...

----------


## Leku

Vai pitäiskös sen olla tuosta peukalovivusta jatkokehitelmä, missä on tosiaan peukalolla työntö ja etusormella veto... saatana kun kuulostaa tutulta...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Juu, Shimanon lisäksi (Virvelitehtaan versio on 2-osainen) esim Microschaissella on sellasia tangon alapualisia peukkuvipuja joissa vipu on V-mallinen, painetaan peukulla ja etusormella vedetään toisesta sakarasta. Ei ihan  lippulaivamallistoa kylläkään....

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkos nämä kampien kevennys-setit vielä kierrekeskiöillä? Kuinka ne erilaiset press-fit keskiöt ovat levinneet? 
CN:n pro-kuskien pyöräesittelyissä niitä jo näkyy...

----------


## Juha Jokila

toimintasuunnan voi valita takavaihtajaa vaihtamalla. vinkki, rapid rise. stop.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Riippuu kammista:
-Rotor:in keskiöt sopii Shimanoon eli Shimanon Press fit sopineen myös Roottoreihin. BB30 runkoon sopivat adapterilla
-Zipp kampiin sopii yhtäaikaa BB30 ja tavallinen keskiö
-THM:t pystyy sovittamaan myös bb30 ja Spessun systeemiin

Suurin syy niitten levivämiseen lienee että vaihtoehtoja on liian monta ja todellista etua ei juurikaan ole jos vertaa runko/keskiö/kampi pakettia, ei painossa eikä rungon jäykkyydessä.

Mun suosikki olisi tulevaisuuteen BB30. Simppeli, tukeva= sallii 30mm hiilariaksilan ja runkoon ei tule lisäpainoa kuten BB90:ssä. Myös oikiat BB30 kammet teoriassa sippoisemmat ja jäykemmät kun spyderi on suora ja aksila lyhyempi....

Mutta uuttahan pitää aina myydä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Mun tulee heiteltyä volttia ehkäpä kerran viikossa. Varsinkin nyt pimeän aikaan umpitutuiltakin poluilta löytyy yllättäviä paikkoja.



OT: Joo jos ei ikinä kaadu ni ei oo ollu tarpeeks yritystä! Talvella on hieno ajella kun on pehmeämpi alastulo, tosin toi sentin lumikerros ei vielä auta  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> toimintasuunnan voi valita takavaihtajaa vaihtamalla. vinkki, rapid rise. stop.



Kuvitteleppa miten etuvaihtaja sit pelaa? Siitä tulisi aika hauskaa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Isoriävä etusormella vetämällä päälle?

btw, Posti-Setä kävi ja toi laatikon hiilaria Kanadasta. Rikkinäisen AX-tolpan telakalla ja yhen Yetin osan modaukseen. Taas tarvittais siäniä että keksii kuinka tonkin modin tekee...  :Leveä hymy: 

Aika kätevä jamppa se Kanukki, toi Ax tolppa maksaa yli 400€ jo tällakin puolella vettä ja toi on päreenä kolmesta kohtaa...ei kannata jumittaa tollasia runkoon tai kiristää naama punikkina.

----------


## znood

niissä on aika laaja se liikerata reunasta reunaan, että alapuolelta vaihtaminen tuo on näkemän mukaan tuplamurheet

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vipu tangon päälle vaan niin kuin se kuuluu. 
 Sram Red Paulin adapterilla löytyy arvostelu netistä. Ei oo linkkiä nyt.

----------


## Leku

> Taas tarvittais siäniä että keksii kuinka tonkin modin tekee...



No perjantaina etwaksen werran liuotinta ja visioidaan.  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> No perjantaina etwaksen werran liuotinta ja visioidaan.



ei enään liuotinta lisää...

----------


## znood

tämäkään ei varsinaisesti liity maratoonitäysjoustoon, mutta tuossa nuo paul+ da ysivivut on tangolla kiinni. Tuo tanko slouppaa aika rankasti siinä kohdin mihin ne piti kiinnittää niin piti vähän teipittää siihen alle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Näyttäisi ihan käyttökelpoiselta myös maasturiin.

----------


## znood

> Näyttäisi ihan käyttökelpoiselta myös maasturiin.



saa koittaa kyllä jos joskus tulee vielä pelikelit tänä vuonna(tai sitten trainerilla  :Leveä hymy:  ) pitää vaan kiekot ostaa eka  :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Melkoinen rakennelma? Mikä ton käyttötarkoitus on?  :Leveä hymy: 

BTW, Kummat on oikiasti sippoisemmat, THM Claviculat vai Lightning cranks ceramic bb+ carbon spyder? Ajattelin maantiemallia noi aluksi kun on helpompi speksi:

415g:

http://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks%20of%20Carbon.htm

420g

http://www.thm-carbones.com/produkte...sche_daten.htm

Eli todellissuudessa ne on about saman painoiset?

----------


## VesaP

> BTW, Kummat on oikiasti sippoisemmat, THM Claviculat vai Lightning cranks ceramic bb+ carbon spyder?



En tiedä, mutta ainakin Claviculat toimii ja kukkuu ihan mainiosti (mitä nyt pari kuukauden jälkeen piti vaihtaa originaalilaakerit uusiin).

Mutta olisko ZIPPin VumaQuadit vieläkin kepeemmät? En jaksa tarkistaa paljonko esim TA:n rattaat painaa, mutta noi zipit 580 grammaa 50/34 limppujen kera ainakin heidän omien sivujensa mukaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mutta olisko ZIPPin VumaQuadit vieläkin kepeemmät? En jaksa tarkistaa paljonko esim TA:n rattaat painaa, mutta noi zipit 580 grammaa 50/34 limppujen kera ainakin heidän omien sivujensa mukaan.



Mun mtb-Claviculat on 566 g kolmen TA-maastorattaan (22-32-44) kera. Joko noi maantielimput on ankkureita, tai sitten ZIPPin kammet on painavammat kuin Claviculat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Zipp rajoittaa vähän ratasvaihtohtoja...Lightningit on 530 grams with Extralite chainrings. Siitä sit viä -15g hiilarispyderillä? 515g olisi aika vähän....vs. Zipp 580g?

D-A yms maantierinkulat on usein aika painavia, 53 painaa helposti 90-100g. Tunen 53/39 = 118g ja ne on jo kohtuu sipposet.

----------


## Junnuraita

Zipp kammet pirun tukevat ja kevyeet.Rattaat umpi surkeat 4 pulttisysteemillä.Ainakin maantieversio 39-53 niin 53 taipuu kun purkkaa.Tarvii säätää vaihtajanhäkkiä tosi ulos.Pienimmillä rattailla voisi olla tukevampi mutta vaikeata löytää kunnollisia rattaita 4 pultille.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

No voi harmi että tilaamiani Zippin kampia ei ikuna tullut....ei purkka nappaa.

Nyt mulla on THM ja Lightning Cranksien maahantuonti joten suora kättely tehtaiden kanssa tuottaa varmemmin puketin kynnykselle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Junnuraita

Kammissa ei mitään vikaa mut niin kun itse tiedät niin rattaiten saatavuus minimaalinen.Ei varmaan moni pysty valmistaa 4 pultti rattaita että olisivat kevyeet ja tukevat.Kilometri matkaa pultista ketjuun.Sitä en tiedä miten compakt toimii mut ei kiinnostakaan.
Zipp olisi pitänyt tehdä normi 130mm ajolla niin olisi ehkä ollut 20-30g painavammat kammet mut toimisi.

----------


## liquid

Jahans, mitenköhän onnistuis sorvata meikän scaleen Lightning cranksit... Ei taida mennä ihan heittämällä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Pitäisi mennä:

# Length: 160, 162.5, 165, 167.5, 170, 172.5, 175, 177.5, 180, 182.5, 185, 190mm
# Adaptability: Standard Road & MTB Bottom Bracket shells with BSA (English) threads, 68mm (Road), 68 or 73mm (MTB)
# Spyder sizes: 110, 130, and 94 MTB double;
   64x104 MTB triple.

.... mutta mulla onkin sorvattu Scale. 68mm keskiömuffi, siihen menee aina....

Tossa on tulossa yhet MTB-kammet jo yhelle jannulle ja otan omaan Cervelo R3SL TdF:ään  vissiin toiset, tulee "aika" kevyt fillari. Saa sovitella niitä sit niin tietää oikeesti kaikki "ominaisuuden".

----------


## liquid

Onko tuossa otettu huomioon E-type etuvaihtajaa?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Päshejä ovat jos ei ole. No se selvivää kysymällä...

----------


## Aki Korpela



----------


## Leku

Onpa epämuodikkaat, kun nykyään pitäisi olla vaan UD:tä joka paikassa. No ei vaan, kyä noilla kelpaisi ajella toimistolle itsekunkin, vai konttorilleko se oli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Subzero

Porakone käteen ja nippelin reikiä porailemaan?
Joko olet ehtinyt käyttää kehiä puntarissa?

----------


## izmo

> Porakone käteen ja nippelin reikiä porailemaan?
> Joko olet ehtinyt käyttää kehiä puntarissa?



kannattaa porata vaan 12kpl reikiä niin ei tuu pinnoista painoo?    :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Huh, minä jo säikähdin että onko projekti joutunut selvitystilaan, kun kuukauteen ei ole kuulunut mitään.

Onneksi se oli vain normaalia projekti-toimintaa. Missäs numerossa nyt mennään?  :Hymy: Projektin vaiheet:

Valtava innostusJumalaton hämminkiHelvetillinen sekaannusJärkiintymisvaiheSyyllisten etsintäSyyttömien rankaisuNiiden palkitseminen jotka eivät osallistuneet projektiin

----------


## Subzero

Nelonen ei taida kuulua tähän kontekstiin ainakaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei vaan pirun komiat kehät!

----------


## Aki Korpela

32 reikää löytyy onneksi valmiina molemmista yksilöistä. Eikä kohta 4 tosiaankaan kuulu tähän hankkeeseen. Tässä pomppoillaan jatkuvasti kohdissa 1 ja 3.  :Leveä hymy: 

Pitää laittaa nuo kotona puntariin. 250-grammaisiksi väittävät...

----------


## haedon

> 32 reikää löytyy onneksi valmiina molemmista yksilöistä. Eikä kohta 4 tosiaankaan kuulu tähän hankkeeseen. Tässä pomppoillaan jatkuvasti kohdissa 1 ja 3. 
> 
> Pitää laittaa nuo kotona puntariin. 250-grammaisiksi väittävät...



Vautsi! WW:ssä tais olla parit jopa kymmenen grammaa kevyemmät, mutta olikohan valkatut. Mitäs pinnaa ja napaa olet ajatellut? PillarTi:llä sais painon jopa kilon pintaan, mutta mistä niitä saa? Kiinnostaisi tietää myös että miten toimivat tubelessina. Jotku ainakin käyttää näin, vaikka ei ole uria reunoissa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Innolitet pitäisi mennä "heittämällä" nykyisten ZTR Race 7000 -kehien tilalle. Eli navat on Tune Prince/Princess ja pinnat Sapim CX-rayt. Titaanipinnoja vois harkita etukiekkoon, mutta takakiekossa niitä ei kai ole vielä kukaan saanut kestämään... Ja tässähän ei kisakelpoisuudesta tingitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

Akille ja muillekkin sram-faneille :Hymy: . XX-sarjaan on tulossa gripshiftit ja niitä ollaan testaamassa paraikaa Italiassa, käsittääkseni Lance Amstrongin tiimissä ja myyntiin tulee jossain vaiheessa ens vuotta. 
Epäilyjen hälventämiseksi, tiedot perustuvat WW:n sivuilla olevaan topikkiin.

ja muuten on noi uudet kuitukehät todella upeet! isompaa kuvaa vaan kehiin kun koossa :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, XX-grippareista on tosiaan huhua liikkeellä...

Tässä on puntarikuva kehistä: 245 + 246 g.

----------


## wanderer

^ Onneksi on korjauspaja samassa kylässä. Ei muuten, mutta jos sattuu vahinko ja joutuu kolistelemaan tyhjällä renkaalla alamäkeä edes lyhyen matkaa...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toki kaikkea voi sattua, ja kuitupajan läheisyys on tietenkin mukavaa. Sun Tahko-voiton viimeistä kilsaa ei kuitenkaan raaskisi näillä vanteilla ajella.  :Vink:  Toisaalta koskaan ei ole itselläni rengas tyhjentynyt niin nopeasti, että vanne olis oikeasti vaarassa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla meni muutaman kerran XC-kisoissa sisärengan baitin jälkeen niin äkkiä tyhjäksi jostain neljästä-viidestä kympistä että seuraavana päivänä vanteen reunoja oioittiin pihdeillä ja hualella....aika rusinaksi meni muutama kehä....Mavicin 717 diskejä, silloisia 317....

----------


## p-olkisin

Tulihan ne kehät sieltä... hienolta näyttää.
Harmi vaan että ei varmaan kuulla komentteja tubeless yhteensopivuudesta?


XX-gripparit! Jes  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Harmi vaan että ei varmaan kuulla komentteja tubeless yhteensopivuudesta?



Pitää vissiin sitten pistää tilaukseen ja testata ite :Leveä hymy: .





> XX-gripparit! Jes



Ny kun muutama lenkki alla XX:illä niin vaihtajat toimii oikein hyvin, mutta harmittaa että ei vaihda alaspäin useampaa vaihdetta kerrallaan. Ylöspäin taitaa nousta kolme pykälää maksimissaan, vai neljä :Sekaisin: . Joskus 90-luvulla oli gripparit, mutta silloin ei toiminta ollut kovin miellyttävää, mutta onkohan nykyään tilanne toinen?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Harmi vaan että ei varmaan kuulla komentteja tubeless yhteensopivuudesta?



Saattaa hyvin olla, että kuulette. Tarkoitus olis kokeilla litkuja jossain vaiheessa, mutta katotaan nyt ensin, kuinka kauan kiekkojen askartelemisessa kuluu.

--> Samu

Tokihan kaikkea voi sattua. Jos käy huonosti kehän kanssa, tuun koputtelemaan pajalle.  :Hymy:  Ja jos menee niin säpäleiksi, ettei pysty korjaamaan, sitten pitää puntaroida, ostaako uusi vai palatako alukehän käyttäjäksi...

----------


## Race-Face

Hyppäsin nyt vasta lueskelemaan tätä topiccia. Mutta ois sellanen pyyntö että laitappa nyt kuva siitä pyörästä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tämän säikeen sivulta 21 löytyy tuorein kuva. Voisi sitten taas yrittää ottaa uusia kuvia, kunhan saan kehät paikoilleen.

----------


## izmo

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akikorp/spark08.html

onko toi jo vanha kuva... :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei se enää nykykokoonpanoa vastaa, mutta on kuitenkin tuorein.  :Hymy:

----------


## Race-Face

Joo. Speksaat liian nopeeta tahtia.
Ton linkin mukaan laite painaa 7600g. Eli Aika hyvin on projekti sujunut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nyt menee yli ymmärryksen... Kiinnittelin etukiekon kasaan, ja puntari näyttää 500 g. ZTR Race 7000 -kehällä lukema oli 520 g. Innoliten kehä on puntarin mukaan varsin tarkasti 40 g kevyempi kuin ZTR. Mitään muuta osaa ei ole vaihdettu kuin kehä. Mistä toi 20 g tulee?!!!111 Onko mun puntari rikki? Voiko mihinkään aiempaan punnitustulokseenkaan enää luottaa? Voiko tässä maailmassa ylipäätään luottaa enää mihinkään?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Mulla teki keittiövaaka vähän samantapaisia temppuja, kun oli patteri vajaantumassa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei sittenkään, tää menikin taas ihan omaan piikkiin. Listoilla luki vanhojen kiekkojen kohdalla 520 + 642 g, kun oikea lukema onkin 540 + 622 g. Eli puolikiloinen Innolite-etukiekko on sittenkin ihan oikein.  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Aki, mulla olisi nakki. Yksi mullekin uusi kevennysosavalmistaja pyysi mua testaan niitten uutta tuotetta. Mää voisin siirtään sen testaamisen osittain sulle jos viittit, ei ole isoja osia...pyydän sämppleitä useamman samalla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mää voisin siirtään sen testaamisen osittain sulle jos viittit, ei ole isoja osia...pyydän sämppleitä useamman samalla.



Olipas paha näin julkiseksi postaukseksi. Tällä foorumilla tästä aiheesta huutelu on samankaltainen juttu, kuin siinä vanhassa Soneran mainoksessa, jossa mies kailottaa kesämökin rannassa että "Tule saunomaan, oluttakin on, minä tarjoan"...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Pitää vissiin sitten pistää tilaukseen ja testata ite.
> 
> 
> Ny kun muutama lenkki alla XX:illä niin vaihtajat toimii oikein hyvin, mutta harmittaa että ei vaihda alaspäin useampaa vaihdetta kerrallaan. Ylöspäin taitaa nousta kolme pykälää maksimissaan, vai neljä. Joskus 90-luvulla oli gripparit, mutta silloin ei toiminta ollut kovin miellyttävää, mutta onkohan nykyään tilanne toinen?



Ihmetyttää että miten noi vois toimii tubeleksina kun se vanteen reuna on ihan suora? Ehkä joku oikea tubeless rengas joka on riittävän kireä vois pysyä. Mutta tuskin toimii kuten stanit normi renkailla ja litkuilla. Tulis siitä uudesta stanin kehästä kuitu versio, voi olla vaa aika vaikee tehdä? Vaikka on kai DT:n ja Ritcheyn kuitukehissä joku pykälä siinä reunassa.

En epäile etteikö ne XX vivut ois hyvät ja painokin taitaa olla aika samoissa X.0 grippareitten kanssa. Mutta sehän tarkoittaa vaan sitä että XX gripparit tulee olee paaaljon keveemmät! Ja sitten kun gripparit ei perinteisesti ees maksa paljon mitään (enkä nyt tarkoita sitä että toiset täällä löytää niitä roskiksista).

----------


## wanderer

> Ihmetyttää että miten noi vois toimii tubeleksina kun se vanteen reuna on ihan suora?



Hä? Eihän suorareunaisessa vanteessa pysy mikään "koukkureunalle" tarkoitettu rengas???

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Sikaflexiä vaan...  :Leveä hymy: 

Samanalaisia on todella halvat vanteet ja niille renkaita etsiessä joutuu joskun kokeilemaan muutamaakin rengasta että pysyy, ja ihan rautalankareunaisia.

Aika vekkulia jos kisagummi pysyy ilman reunakoukkua....

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aika vekkulia jos kisagummi pysyy ilman reunakoukkua....



Katotaan, miten käy. Jos ei toimi, sitten palataan hankkeen edelliseen vaiheeseen. Ei tää oo yhtään sen monimutkaisempaa.  :Hymy: 

Ainakin RocketRonien kera kehät kuulemma toimii:

----------


## teemu oksanen

> Sikaflexiä vaan...



parempaa ainettakin on renkaiden liimaamiseen =) nim.kokemusta 36"/13,5"-15" ajoneuvorenkaiden kanssa joissa on ilmaa 0.35bar :No huh!:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mikäs on sen aineen nimi? Mulla ei todellakaan ole kokemusta....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> parempaa ainettakin on renkaiden liimaamiseen =) nim.kokemusta 36"/13,5"-15" ajoneuvorenkaiden kanssa joissa on ilmaa 0.35bar



aikas iso kummi toi on jo :Vink:   ja painaa varmaan yli kymmenen kertaa enenpi kuin tää kevenysprojetki fillari...

----------


## teemu oksanen

> Mikäs on sen aineen nimi? Mulla ei todellakaan ole kokemusta....



voi olla haittapuolena ettei saa rengasta pois =)
innerliner sealer raskaskalustossa käytetään normaaliin rasvan tapaan ja      
"erikoisissa maastoajoneuvoissa" =) toinen reuna on vanteen ulkopuolella ja kiinni pulttikehällä ja toinen puoli paikallaan liimattuna ettei putoa =) =) toi on ihan ok mössö. parempi kuin sika. sika on liian paksua ja ei jää väliin. muistikuvan mukaan minulla on semmoista moottoritiiviste lakkaa ruskeaa joka on samaa...

 niin joo kai tommoinen kumikin painaa vaikka ihan räkää on  mutta toisaalta tuossa laitteessa paino alhaalla on ok. mutta kevennetty sitäkin on raakasti ja toisaalta taas vahvennettu heikkoja paikkoja + panssaroitu

----------


## haedon

> Ainakin RocketRonien kera kehät kuulemma toimii:



Rocketit on ainakin jonkun verran kireämmät laittaa vanteelle kuin Race Kingit, joten voisi ehkä toimiakin. Ei kuitenkaan yhtä kireät kuin oikeat Tubelessit.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ehkä noista vielä kiekot tulee... Sain Menni Merkkarilta lainaksi oivat työkalut, eli pinnankireysmittarin ja itse tehdyn rihtauspukin. Hiukan tosin ihmetyttää, miksei Merkkari rakentanut itse tuota mittaria.  :Hymy: 

Yllättävän mukavaa puuhaa on tuo kiekkojen rihtaaminen kunnollisilla työkaluilla. Aluksi oli hiukan vaikeuksia pystyheiton korjaamisessa, mutta eipä tääkään homma vaadi mitään muuta kuin harjoittelua. Kiekot alkaa nyt olla sekä suorat että pyöreät, mutta pelottavalta tuntuu noiden tiukemman puolen pinnojen kiristäminen maksimiarvoonsa. Innoliten kehä sallii pinnoille 1000 Newtonin voiman, mutta oma mieli ei meinaa moista sallia. Jos mittaria on uskominen, takakiekon vetopuolen pinnat ja etukiekon jarrupuolen pinnat on nyt noin 800 N:ssa, enkä meinaa enää uskaltaa kiristää enempää...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Asentelin Furious Fred 2.0":t paikoilleen ja lähdin hienon talvisään kunniaksi lyhyelle testilenkille. Fredit meni "heittämällä" paikoilleen, eli juuri minkäänlaista kampeamista ei tarvittu. Siksipä hiukan pelottikin, mahtavatko nuo pysyä vanteella. Jos Blackburnin pumpun mittariin on uskomista, painetta laitoin 2.5 baria sekä eteen että taakse.

Lumisilla poluilla ei ihmeemmin pystynyt kanttailemaan, mutta yritin kuitenkin parhaani mukaan runnoa renkaita kurveissa. Minkäänlaista ongelmaa ei puolituntisen testin aikana ilmennyt. Silti ainoa johtopäätös, jonka tästä lenkistä voi tehdä, on se, että renkaat pysyvät vanteilla rauhallisessa polkuajelussa.  :Hymy:  Toisaalta nuo Fredit menee _niin_ helposti vanteelle, että jos ne Innoliten kehissä pysyvät, sitten pysyvät varmaan lähes kaikki renkaat. Ainakin omien yksilöitteni joukossa Raceking 2.2" on selkeästi tiukempi asentaa kuin Fred.

Väkivaltaisempia testejä saattaa kuitenkin joutua odottamaan kevääseen asti.

----------


## wanderer

Kyllä on hieno. Jokos se on nyt valmis? Vai jatkuuko tarina 6.x -kiloisen pyörän merkeissä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kunhan sen DT:n keulan vielä sais, niin sitten vois vaihteeksi keskittyä ajamiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## AnttiL

Taitaa olla kuitua niin paljon, ettei kohta ole metallia mitä kuiduksi vaihtaisi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Kunhan sen DT:n keulan vielä sais, niin sitten vois vaihteeksi keskittyä ajamiseen.



Uskoo ken haluaa  :Vink: 

Nyt näyttää kammetkin paremmalta kun ei pelti paista.
FRM korkki kaulaputken päässä kans kuituiseksi, sopis paremmin yhteen ton AX stemmin kanssa? Esim Tune.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän sitä metallia löytyy vielä reippaasti ainakin keulasta. Ja kun fillari vaan kevenee kevenemistään, jossain vaiheessa metallia saattaa löytyä miehestä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo FRM:n korkki osoittaa kieltämättä huonoa makua.  :Hymy:  Laitetaan kuituinen listalle.

----------


## p-olkisin

Sitten ku se uus keula saapuu ni tohon stemmii pitää tehä sellaiset syntace f99 tyyppiset reiät että se kuituinen kaulaputki näkyy kanssa!

----------


## --SJP--

Jep, lyö vasaralla ja taltalla molemmille puolille sopivat reiät... :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## yypy

Kevennystäkin tulee huomattavasti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

On yleisesti tunnettua, että kaikki vakavasti otettavat valmistajat suunnittelevat komponenttinsa niin suurilla turvamarginaaleilla, että kaupasta ostetusta osasta voi vielä huoletta viilailla reippaasti massaa pois. Siksi AX:n stemmiinkin voisi vielä porailla lukuisia kevennysreikiä. Ja olisihan se toki kovin hienoa, jos DT:n kuituputken saisi näkyviin, vaikkei tuota keulaa taida edelleenkään minkään kaupan hyllyltä löytyä. Siispä lähdenkin tästä nyt samantien keventämään tuota stemmiä. Poraa ei ihan heti löydy, mutta onneksi SJP:n mainitsemat taltta ja vasara ovat jo käden ulottuvilla. Laitan kuvia, kun saan valmiiksi. Tavoitteena on 4x-grammainen kannatin.

----------


## izmo

Mulla ois sorvi täällä niin otetaan lastua pois kannattamista ja jouston putkista?

----------


## AnttiL

Nyt alkaa huolettaa, koeajolla stemmi "naps" ja kuskille eka suomessa valmistettu hiilari nenänvarsi  :No huh!:

----------


## xtrainer80

Hieno on projekti, pakko peukkua nostaa.  :Hymy:  Ei jää kisamenestys ainakaan fillarista kiinni. 

Se vain mietityttää, että miten näin radikaalisti kevennetty fillari kestää? Kun ajaa, niin tuleeko alitajunnasta viestiä joka laittaa pikkuisen himmaamaan pahimmissa paikoissa? Tosin ajat ilmeisesti maratoneja (harjoittelukin vastaavissa maastoissa?), joten kestävyysvaatimukset ei liene samaa luokkaa kuin esim. endurossa. 

Entä maltatko ottaa tätä pyörää jokaiseen treeniin, vai onko varalla toista ns. treenipyörää jota ulkoiluttaa huoletta kelillä kuin kelillä? Vai onko kyseessä puhtaasti kisapyörä?

----------


## izmo

> Hieno on projekti, pakko peukkua nostaa.  Ei jää kisamenestys ainakaan fillarista kiinni. 
> 
> Se vain mietityttää, että miten näin radikaalisti kevennetty fillari kestää? Kun ajaa, niin tuleeko alitajunnasta viestiä joka laittaa pikkuisen himmaamaan pahimmissa paikoissa? Tosin ajat ilmeisesti maratoneja (harjoittelukin vastaavissa maastoissa?), joten kestävyysvaatimukset ei liene samaa luokkaa kuin esim. endurossa. 
> 
> Entä maltatko ottaa tätä pyörää jokaiseen treeniin, vai onko varalla toista ns. treenipyörää jota ulkoiluttaa huoletta kelillä kuin kelillä? Vai onko kyseessä puhtaasti kisapyörä?



joo Akin lenkkipyörä on semmonen jousto skotti joka painaa noin 9kg

----------


## Gekko

> On yleisesti tunnettua, että kaikki vakavasti otettavat valmistajat suunnittelevat komponenttinsa niin suurilla turvamarginaaleilla, että kaupasta ostetusta osasta voi vielä huoletta viilailla reippaasti massaa pois. Siksi AX:n stemmiinkin voisi vielä porailla lukuisia kevennysreikiä. Ja olisihan se toki kovin hienoa, jos DT:n kuituputken saisi näkyviin, vaikkei tuota keulaa taida edelleenkään minkään kaupan hyllyltä löytyä. Siispä lähdenkin tästä nyt samantien keventämään tuota stemmiä. Poraa ei ihan heti löydy, mutta onneksi SJP:n mainitsemat taltta ja vasara ovat jo käden ulottuvilla. Laitan kuvia, kun saan valmiiksi. Tavoitteena on 4x-grammainen kannatin.



Jahas. Nytkö Korpelan poijalta on lääkitys loppunu? :Leveä hymy: 
Et kai nyt aivan tosissas oo?  :No huh!:

----------


## xtrainer80

> joo Akin lenkkipyörä on semmonen jousto skotti joka painaa noin 9kg



Harmi että joutuu lenkit ajamaan tuollaisella ankkurilla.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Harmi että joutuu lenkit ajamaan tuollaisella ankkurilla.



jos katot tunteja ni siitä voi ehkä päätellä että kaikkia ei ajeta tolla. Ja joo ei toi ehkä ihan paras vehje enduroon ole. ei muuta mutta joustomatkaa pitäis olla enempi  :Vink: 

Gekko: joo ei se aki ehi ny vataa ku naputtelee sitä stemmiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> jos katot tunteja ni siitä voi ehkä päätellä että kaikkia ei ajeta tolla. Ja joo ei toi ehkä ihan paras vehje enduroon ole. ei muuta mutta joustomatkaa pitäis olla enempi 
> 
> Gekko: joo ei se aki ehi ny vataa ku naputtelee sitä stemmiä



Akilla enduropyöränä kuitu AFH mutta se taitaa painaa 12kg nastarinkuloilla :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

menee offariksi mutta pakko kysyä kun mainitsit asiasta.
Eikös tuo AFH ole se tampereen kuitu proto fillari? Ja varsinainen kysymys, onko siinä joustoa ees niin paljon kuin sparkissa?

----------


## izmo

> menee offariksi mutta pakko kysyä kun mainitsit asiasta.
> Eikös tuo AFH ole se tampereen kuitu proto fillari? Ja varsinainen kysymys, onko siinä joustoa ees niin paljon kuin sparkissa?



on se proto tai oikeastaan pieni sarja niitä tehtiin en muista määrää mutta jotain kymmenen kai niitä vielä olemassa ja eiköhän siinä saa joustoo säädettyä enempi kuin sparkkiin...
Samanvärinen punanen AFH pyörii Tampereella mutta ei taida olla maastokäytössä...

----------


## Cyclo67

> Kunhan sen DT:n keulan vielä sais, niin sitten vois vaihteeksi keskittyä ajamiseen.



Egle-Partsilla ainakin näyttäisi olevan hyllyssä tuo XRC 100 Race Ltd.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lähes kelissä kuin kelissä tietenkin ajetaan. Jokapäiväisenä lenkkikaverina on tosiaan tuollainen AFH, jossa on tällä hetkellä joustoa sekä edessä että takana 130 mm. Rungon ostin muistaakseni 2005 talvella, kun reilut kolme vuotta hyvin palvellut Rotwild RCC07 meni rikki. AFH on osoittautunut luotettavaksi laitteeksi, ja eiköhän sillä tule niin kauan ajettua, kunnes särkyy. Sen jälkeen se pitää nostaa olohuoneen seinälle kunniapaikalle.  :Hymy: 



Ja sitten niille izmon vetämille kuningaskanuunalenkeille, joissa ei pysy yli 12-kiloisella nastarengasnorsukeinutuolilla mukana, on tää Scott Strike, joka taitaa tosiaan nykyiskussaan olla jotain 9.5 kg. En muista enää tarkkaan, vaikka se totuuspuntarilla tänä syksynä kävikin.



Sparkilla tulee sitten ajettua kisat ja muutamat pyhä- sekä nautiskelulenkit.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Cyclo67

Kiitokset tiedosta! Pitääpä kysellä, onko se oikeasti hyllyssä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> On yleisesti tunnettua, että kaikki vakavasti otettavat valmistajat suunnittelevat komponenttinsa niin suurilla turvamarginaaleilla, että kaupasta ostetusta osasta voi vielä huoletta viilailla reippaasti massaa pois.



Kyllähän tuo uskottavalta kuulostaa. Vähäsen pitää olla jonkinlaista mekaniikan ja lujuusopin tuntemusta, että tietää mistä passaa viilata ja kuinka isolla viilalla.  :Vink:

----------


## jojo^^

Onko Aki kuvat Korkkikselta? Pari kertaa itse kiivennyt ja näyttää piiputkin tutuilta.

----------


## izmo

> Onko Aki kuvat Korkkikselta? Pari kertaa itse kiivennyt ja näyttää piiputkin tutuilta.



Kuvat on Korkeekankaalta jonne viime sunnuntaikin kiivettiin "pakkasta karkuun" lenkillä :Vink: 

http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w....do?id=1880762

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Se vain mietityttää, että miten näin radikaalisti kevennetty fillari kestää? Kun ajaa, niin tuleeko alitajunnasta viestiä joka laittaa pikkuisen himmaamaan pahimmissa paikoissa?



Alitajunta ei ole ainakaan toistaiseksi lähetellyt mitään viestejä.  :Hymy:  Hankkeen rajoitteena oleva "kisakelpoisuus" tarkoittaa (myös) sitä, että fillarin tulee kestää ihan kunnon rälläämistä kisoissa. Tosin mun ajotyyli taitaa olla aika pehmeä, eli tapana on voimistella fillarin päällä keulaa ja perää kevennellen hiukankin isompien röykkyjen kohdalla, vaikka noistakin kyllä voisi ajella ihan suoraan "läpi".

Menni Merkkari sanoi joskus hyvin, että fillarilla on ajettava siten, kuin fillari haluaisi sillä ajettavan. Oon tulkinnut tuota niin, että pyörään kohdistuvat pahimmat voimapiikit voisi yrittää suodatella pois, mikä edelleen tarkoittaa sitä, että yritän vältellä vähän isompiin kiviin ja juuriin törmäilyistä seuraavia suurimpia hidastuvuuksia. Siitä tulee siis tuo pehmeä ajotyyli.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, Korkeakankaalta hyvinkin. Siinä paikassa on taikaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Egle-Partsilla ainakin näyttäisi olevan hyllyssä tuo XRC 100 Race Ltd.



Joo, mutta tää näyttää olevan 1250-grammainen keula vuosimallia 2009. Se on se 1170-grammainen 2010-malli, joka kiinnostaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Joo, Korkeakankaalta hyvinkin. Siinä paikassa on taikaa.



Kuinka kevyesti kiipeet fillarilla hissiuran? Meikäläisen vetää kyllä ihan finaaliin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla ei asenne riitä kiivetä hissiuraa. Kiipeilen yleensä alhaaltapäin katsottuna rinteen vasemmassa reunassa menevää tietä pitkin. Se ei oo ihan niin tappava kuin hissilinja.

----------


## izmo

> Mulla ei asenne riitä kiivetä hissiuraa. Kiipeilen yleensä alhaaltapäin katsottuna rinteen vasemmassa reunassa menevää tietä pitkin. Se ei oo ihan niin tappava kuin hissilinja.



oisko pari vuotta sitten "tappolenkillä" kun juostiin rinne ylös ja matkassa tais olla tän vuoden Tahko 120km voittaja joka tosin silloin hiipui vähän mäkeen :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

valitettavasti huonoja uutisia keulan saatavuudesta:

Please note that the NEW XRC 100 Race (with new damping system) will just be available in shops around May / June 2010.

en ole kyseistä keulaa hommaamassa mutta kyselin muiden kyssäreitten ohessa ko keulan saatavuutta DT:ltä ja vastaus yllä.

Milenkiintoista tuossa keulassa: Sequentially lockable rebound & compression damping circuit

Mitähän tuo meinaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> p-olkisin

Hö.  :Irvistys:  Mahtaako saada edes Tahkoksi... Mutta suuret kiitokset tiedosta! 

Mennään sitten nykyisellä keulalla. Periaatteessa myös kuitukruunuinen SID-XX voisi olla kiinnostava, mutta se on yli 100 g painavampi kuin nykyinen 1294-grammainen R7 MRD TPC.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Hain postista paketin. Tollasia se halusi kokeiltavan. Oranssi oli vähän niin kuin pakko kun ei ollut punaisia ja mustia. Ne o Akille, 11th. Mää kokeilen ittelle noita 10th mustia. Emmää tiä, kai noi on suht sipposia, tarvii selata nettiä. Musta in kivan näköisiä livenä, ja oranssitkin parempia kun tossa kura-kuvassa. Niisä on erilainen leekeröinti, mustissa 2kpl gugel-leekeriä/rissa, toisissa yksi. Ei varmaan tarvi sanoa ettei ole isot laakerit. Ihan hianosti etelän miäs on tehnyt, purin toki toisen heti ja syynäsin matskun. Enkä muuten myy noita vaan testaan valmistajan pyynnöstä.

Extraliten rissat taitaa olla 10g/kpl ja KCNC 18g/pari. Ilmeiseti ilmoittavat kpl/paino nääs ja noita pygäävä firma nimitti niitä inan sippoisemmiksi kuin Extralitejä. Whatever....

----------


## p-olkisin

extraliten sivuilla campa/shimano yhteensopivat 4,9g kpl. en omista.
X.0 originaalit 11T 28g
ja KCNC vastaavat tuon 18g

Markkinoita vois olla X.X yhteensopiville, vink vink...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Sain Interbikessä joskus FSA:n jampoilta paketin niitten keraamileekeririssoja. Ne on 20,5g ilman päätymuoveja, niitä on tossa tiä minkämoisia.Toi nyt vaan on maannut hyllysssa eikä jaksa repiä pukettia päreiksi. Elikkäs noilla varmaan saa suoraan Red-takasekoitin 144,9g ankkurista hetimiten ~-12g eli 133g. Pööh...tää saattaa livetä lapasesta....alle 100g takasekoitin....   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

Tänään postissa tulleessa uusimmassa Bike-lehdessä (01/2010) olleessa keulatestissä oli tuo DT Swiss XRC 100 Race mukana. Sai arvosanan Super ja painoi 1.261 g. En ole juttua vielä ehtinyt lukea, mutta olisiko tuo 2010-mallinen keula?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hienoja rissoja, pitää poiketa hakemaan.

--> Portti

Kiitos tiedosta. Tarttee käydä ostamassa tuo lehti. Hiukan kyllä vaikuttaa siltä, että keula olisi 2009-mallinen. Sen pitäisi olla 1250-grammainen, ja DT:n ilmoittamiin massoihin on ainakin toistaiseksi voinut kohtuullisen hyvin luottaa.

----------


## pööräilijä

Googlasin vähäsen. Tollasia löyty netistä
http://www.xclusivebikes.com/cmei/pr...?idproduct=635
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=280429246924
Molempia kehutaan 1170gr:siks.

----------


## p-olkisin

kyllä testissä on ollu vanha malli. dt n heppu ehti jo mainostaa että ko keula jolla myös shurter  ajoi viimekauden oli valittu lehden testissä parhaaks tai jotain sinne päin. pitänee myös ehkä hankkia toi lehti vaikka ei paljo muuta ymmärrä ku arvosanan super tai sehr gut!

----------


## phebis

2008 menestyjät voi tarkistaa vielä: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2961 .
Jutun alalaidassa on linkki.

Pitää varmaan itsekkin ostaa lehti jahka tulee kioskeihin.

----------


## Eros

> Täytyis perustaa oma topikki ja otsikko vois olla >Kuinka kevennän pyörää ettei mopo lähde käsistä  aattelin vaan jos kolmella sataa sais kammet...



http://www.actionsports.de/Cranksets...te::24129.html

myöhään tullee mutta itse tykkäisin noista  :Cool:  niin ja KCNC:ltäkin sai 350e about päheät ja keveät

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Red-rissat oli 22,5g. Eli 12,2g keveni. Nyt testaamaan....ainakin tuntui vaihteet pelaavan säätämättä ihan napakasti. Red:in yläpultti on aika naru mutta oli sellanen boori toisella puolella joka keskitti. Kattellaan....ei kun koeajolle.

----------


## izmo

> http://www.actionsports.de/Cranksets...te::24129.html
> 
> myöhään tullee mutta itse tykkäisin noista  niin ja KCNC:ltäkin sai 350e about päheät ja keveät




eipä oo kalliit mutta kuvassa semmosen halvan Deoren näköset...

(taidan laittaa keväällä kammet kahdella eturattaalla kun mulla on niin paksut jalat :Vink: )

----------


## L.A.D.E

> http://www.actionsports.de/Cranksets...te::24129.html
> 
> myöhään tullee mutta itse tykkäisin noista  niin ja KCNC:ltäkin sai 350e about päheät ja keveät



Mistäs löysit noin kalliit KCNC kammet...huntti pois hinnasta...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jaa. Pidänkin mielipiteeni omanani ettei tule väärinkäsityksiä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Jaa. Pidänkin mielipiteeni omanani ettei tule väärinkäsityksiä.



Jätkä luki ajatukseni...

----------


## maugga

> oisko pari vuotta sitten "tappolenkillä" kun juostiin rinne ylös ja matkassa tais olla tän vuoden Tahko 120km voittaja joka tosin silloin hiipui vähän mäkeen



Myönnän hieman hiipuneeni, mutta toisaalta siinä mäessä konkreettisesti havaitsin myös kevyen pyörän merkityksen. Oma fillarini oli silloin ~4-6 kiloa painavampi kuin muiden retkikunnan jäsenten. Toki olisin varmasti muutenkin taipunut, mutta...

----------


## Concorde

Jokos Akilla on ennakkotilaus näistä kiekoista? (http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/we..._dId_3020_.htm)

995g (ilman teippejä...  :Kieli pitkällä:  )

----------


## p-olkisin

Ainoa mikä noissa arveluttaa niin ne on tuubeille nii joo ja sit se hinta. Tarrat on hienot mutta painavat 25g  :Leveä hymy: 

Painoraja 90kg! ja tukevimmissa 110kg?!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, noi olis hienot, mutta tuubit ei nappaa ainakaan vielä. Navat ja pinnat noissa on samat kuin mulla, joten noin 90 g:n massaero selittyy kehillä. AX:n kehä on 200 g/kpl, kun Innolite on 245 g/kpl.

----------


## Eros

> eipä oo kalliit mutta kuvassa semmosen halvan Deoren näköset...



no xt-kopiothan nuo lähinnä on mut sopis ainakin valkorunkoisiin pyöriin tuollainen ivory-väritys, me like.





> Mistäs löysit noin kalliit KCNC kammet...huntti pois hinnasta...



hmmm kampisettiä tarkoitin, vajaa 300e näkyis olevan saksanmaalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hä? Eihän suorareunaisessa vanteessa pysy mikään "koukkureunalle" tarkoitettu rengas???



Koska Furious Fred meni kovin kevyen tuntuisesti Innoliten vanteelle, alkoi hieman huolestuttaa, mahtaako rengas pysyä paikallaan, jos oikein innostuu runnomaan. Lähetin asiasta spostia Innolitelle, ja ohessa on vastaus.

"Don't worry about the hooks. The cylindrical surface where the tyre are centered, are designed with larger diameter than usual which will hold the tyre for sure. The center of the rim has lower diameter which make it easy to mount tyre, which maybe also made you be worry?"

Olihan se toki arvattavissa, että vastaus tulee juuri tuollainen "don't worry" -tyylinen olemaan, mutta ehkä noilla nyt sitten kuitenkin uskaltaa ajella.  :Hymy:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> no xt-kopiothan nuo lähinnä on mut sopis ainakin valkorunkoisiin pyöriin tuollainen ivory-väritys, me like.
> 
> 
> hmmm kampisettiä tarkoitin, vajaa 300e näkyis olevan saksanmaalla.



Kampisettiä hyvinkin niin,ranskassa n.250,00 ja Orimattilassa vielä halvemmalla...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> ...Orimattilassa vielä halvemmalla...



Ja tuo ei ole suora mainos?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Kampisettiä hyvinkin niin,ranskassa n.250,00 ja Orimattilassa vielä halvemmalla...



Jos niitä Orimattilan kampia ei ole hinnan ja kuvan kanssa netissä esillä ja ostoskoriin lisättävissä, ei niitä käytännössä ole olemassa...

----------


## MacGyver

> Ja tuo ei ole suora mainos?



Entäs joidenkin allekirjoitukset? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Ja tuo ei ole suora mainos?



Olet ollut hyvä esimerkki!

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Jos niitä Orimattilan kampia ei ole hinnan ja kuvan kanssa netissä esillä ja ostoskoriin lisättävissä, ei niitä käytännössä ole olemassa...



No eiköhän niitä sinnekkin saada,ensimmäinen lasti tulossa ja ennakkoon jo myyty nekin...

----------


## Eros

> Jos niitä Orimattilan kampia ei ole hinnan ja kuvan kanssa netissä esillä ja ostoskoriin lisättävissä, ei niitä käytännössä ole olemassa...



niin ja itse tosiaan ainakin miellän noihin saksan hintoihin ne pk:t, 15-20e päälle. tietysti jos saa porukalla tilattua niin hyvä.

----------


## p-olkisin

Meneeköhän vähän ohi aiheesta? Mainostaminen sinänsä haittaa mutta mainostaisitte ees jotain kunnon kampia!

...no voihan ne olla ihan hyvät mutta tähän keskusteluun sopis paremmin ne s-works kampia vastaavat.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

..........

----------


## Aki Korpela

> FRM korkki kaulaputken päässä kans kuituiseksi, sopis paremmin yhteen ton AX stemmin kanssa? Esim Tune.



Signature-kaupan hyllystä löytyi tällainen Tune Gumgum. Se oli alunperin halkaisijaltaan liian pieni Manitoun kaulaputkeen, mutta parilla kerroksella sisärengasta siitä tuli riittävän tiukka. Kyllä se nyt jollain lailla jopa kiristyi paikalleen, mutta saa nähdä, pysyykö ohjainlaakeri kireällä juurakkoajelussa.

----------


## Portti

> ..., että keula olisi 2009-mallinen. Sen pitäisi olla 1250-grammainen, ja DT:n ilmoittamiin massoihin on ainakin toistaiseksi voinut kohtuullisen hyvin luottaa.



Luin eilen tuon Biken testin tarkemmin ja kyllä siinä annetaan ymmärtää kaikkien keulojen olevan vuosimallia 2010. Tarkemmin lukiessani huomasin kuitenkin myös että painot sisältävät mahdollisen akselin ja lukitusvivut ja DT:ssä näyttää kuvan perusteella olevan ohjaustankoon kiinnitettävä lukitusvipu ja se lienee mukana painossa. Paljonkohan tuo lukitustsydeemi mahtaa painaa?

----------


## p-olkisin

aki: joo nyt on hieno korkki. Saas nähdä kuinkä pysyy stemmi paikoillaa mulla ei ainakaa gumigumi toiminu tuli välystä.

portti:
eihän siinä uudessa keulassa ees oo lukitusta?

----------


## pööräilijä

Nyt kun ollaan ohjainlaakeriasiassa. Niin voisikohan tällä saada kevennystä aikaan. Ainakin listan perustella voisi saada. Paino 33 g (excl. spacers and preload assembly). Useita malleja saatavilla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

WCS-ohjainlaakeri on kieltämättä lievä ankkuri. Useita kevyempiä malleja on tarjolla, mutten oo toistaiseksi saanut tehtyä asian eteen mitään. Mikään epäluotettava laakeri ei kiinnosta, mutta jokin ajoa kestävä ja kevyt kelpaisi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> portti: eihän siinä uudessa keulassa ees oo lukitusta?



Itsekin oon ollut siinä uskossa, ettei siinä keveimmässä mallissa ole lukitusta, mutta varma en asiasta ole.

----------


## liquid

Se deeteen keula painaa ilman niitä lukitus hiluja sen 1170g +-5%. Lukitus vipu 20g ja siihen päälle vaijeri, niin ollaan siinä noin 1250g painossa. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/43aef2...Datasheet.aspx.

Jos nyt jollekin on vielä epäselvää nuo deeteen painot ja asia kiinnostaa kannattaa ladata heidän 2010 kataloogi. Kyseinen keula on esitelty sivulla 37.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Service/Downloads.aspx

Ja sen keulan saa nimenomaan ostaa tehdasasennetulla tankolukituksella tai ilman.

----------


## izmo

> WCS-ohjainlaakeri on kieltämättä lievä ankkuri. Useita kevyempiä malleja on tarjolla, mutten oo toistaiseksi saanut tehtyä asian eteen mitään. Mikään epäluotettava laakeri ei kiinnosta, mutta jokin ajoa kestävä ja kevyt kelpaisi...



Sorvasin Samulle jonkinlaisen ohjainlaakerin aihion nailonista ja jos toimii niin tulee kevyt..?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Hyshys! Soon keveään salaisuus mitä talutetaan ajoon keväällä. Jotain ennen näkemättömän Kevyttä & Nopeeta...

Mulla on Scalessa Tunen leekeri. Vissiin suhteellisen sipponen. Ainakin kivan punainen. Tosin menetti ylä-pöllysuojansa Akan TT-Cerveloon ja toinen Vastaava Laakeri mustana on hyllyssä "elinluovutuksen" uhrina. Siitä saa loput osat viedä....tollanen satasen leekeri josta on kannibalisoitu yksi osa. Tulee halpa rakkine.  :Leveä hymy: 

Niitä yläpöllysuojia vois päräyttää kuidusta jos joku sorvaisi muotit. Sellaset pyöreät kupit, ~3mm syvät,jonka välissä kyyykyteään hianoo kuitua epoxin kanssa piänillä päästöillä pyöristyksillä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> liquid

Kiitos tiedosta!

--> izmo

Kattelin sun tekeleitä keskiviikkona Samulla. Kevyeltä näytti.  :Hymy:  Vois yrittää sellaista Sparkkiinkin.





> Saas nähdä kuinkä pysyy stemmi paikoillaa mulla ei ainakaa gumigumi toiminu tuli välystä.



Oikeassa oot. Mullakin tuli laakeriin klappia jo tunnin maastolenkin aikana. Tarttee laittaa FRM:n varmatoiminen expander takaisin. Tää on nyt sitä kisakelpoisuudesta tinkimättömyyttä.  :Leveä hymy:  Lähti siitä alkuperäisestä expanderista kuitenkin neljä grammaa tuolla kuitukorkilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

salainen ohjainlaakeri projekti kuullosttaa hyvältä! 
Muistaakseni sparkissa oli aika sirot kuituiset kupit niille alumiinisille kupeille joihin laakerit tulee.

Niitä kattelessani tuli mieleen hetki jolloin puristin Tunen kuppeja NoSainttiin. Hiukan teki pahaa puristaa niitä paikoilleen kun runko narisi ja pakkui. 

Jos sama ääni kuuluisi sparkkiin kuppeja puristaessa niin saattaisi loppua uskallus kiertää prässiä loppuun asti. Ja sitä ennen pitäis uskaltaa lyödä alkuperäisetkin pois?

No Samu on ainakin hommassa onnistunut eli on se mahdollista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> ..
> Jos nyt jollekin on vielä epäselvää nuo deeteen painot ja asia kiinnostaa kannattaa ladata heidän 2010 kataloogi...



Tämä oli hyvä,kiitos linkistä... 
Hyvä että tuon mallin saa lukituksellakin.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kai laitoit leekerin ja rungon väliin ennen prässäystä rasvaa...ei mulla ollut mitään kummallista niitten laitossa. Ite laitoi sen Tune:n laakerin kyllä vain värin takia. Mun Scalessa kun on valkoista ja punainen raita....punainen laakeri natsasi siihen raitaan.

Samu

----------


## p-olkisin

etten ois vaa laittanu sitä kitkaa lisäävää  :No huh!:  ??

----------


## Concorde

> etten ois vaa laittanu sitä kitkaa lisäävää  ??



Lupasko putkilo vielä "lisää (ajo)tuntumaakin"?   :Leveä hymy: 

Ja asiaan: Paljonkos Akin jarrulevyt painaa? http://www.scrubcomponents.com/html/..._-_rotors.html lupaa 56g (160mm) ja 42g (140mm) laikkoja...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla oli lapsessa Ceradure-laikkoja mutta kun jamppa sanoi niitten hinnan, pistin kiiresti takaisin.  :Leveä hymy: 

No antoi se kuitenkin käyntikortin mutta ne maksoi hyvien jarrujen verran, pelkät laikat... 

The ceramic break disc is an aluminium disc with a durable ceramic coating.

    * Hard bonded ceramic coating that will not chip off when damaged
    * Compatible with a wide range of standard disc breaks
    * Can be used with normal (organic) break pads, we recommend special break pads for ceramic discs from Koolstop
    * Availalble for Rohloff as well as 6 hole ISO mount.
    * Available in 140 (ISO only) 160 and 180 mm
    * Weight: 140 mm 59g, 160 mm 72 g, 180 mm 85g

Weight: 140 mm 59g, 160 mm 72 g, 180 mm 85g

----------


## L.A.D.E

Eikös nuo innoliten laikat olis ihan sopivan hintaset ja painoiset...?itse cliccaan ainakin ne testiin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Oon ihan tarkoituksella vältellyt alumiinijarrulevyjä ja -takapakkoja, koska niiden kulutuskestävyys on kuitenkin kovin heikko. Toisaalta ainakin p-olkisin on tainnut jo pidemmän aikaa ajaa kilpaa alulevyillä, joten kerrohan hiukan kokemuksia. 

Keulapuolella DT XRC Race on edelleen ykkösvaihtoehto, mutta jostain kumman syystä myös tää SID XX on alkanut kiehtoa entistä enemmän, vaikka sillä reilu 100 g nykyiseen verrattuna turpiin tulisikin...

----------


## p-olkisin

ai ai nyt on akiin iskeny joku pöpö kun alkaa vaihtamaan painavempaan  :Leveä hymy: 

jarrulevyistä myöhemmin...

----------


## L.A.D.E

Notubesin laikat vieläkin hyllyssä suorina,pinnoite kului 3 vuodessa sieltä täältä pois...ja ovat alua...

----------


## Gekko

> ai ai nyt on akiin iskeny joku pöpö kun alkaa vaihtamaan painavempaan



Taasko lääkityksen vaihto ollu?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Napit on ollu samat jo pitkään.  :Hymy:  Eikä tässä välttämättä olla painavampaan vaihtamassa, mutta jokin tuossa kuitukruunuisessa SIDissä vaan vetää puoleensa. Mut kyllä se DT silti on yhä toivelistan kärjessä.

----------


## phebis

S-tec sports mainostaa bike-magazinessa Dt 100 race race ltd 1250g -keulaa 699€. Mikä vuosi, mikä malli? En tiie. Netistä ei kyl löydy. Mitä lie.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Enpä löytänyt tuota tarjousta heidän verkkosivuiltaan. Tuo "ltd" tosin viittaa vahvasti vuosimalliin 09. Mutta vaikka olisi 09, alkaa olla halbaa...

----------


## Oz

S-tecin saitti on koko lailla hyödytön. Kannattaa olla sinne esim. meilillä yhteydessä. Itse ostin sieltä noin vuosi sitten BH G4 -rungon, siitäkään ei webbisaitilla ollut mitään. Bongasin vaan muistaakseni Tourin ilmoituksesta, että ko. merkkiä edustivat. Homma pelitti silloin kiitettävästi. Viesteihin vastattiin ripeästi ja itse rungon lähetys hoitui sovitusti. Maksu jälkivaatimuksella.

----------


## t-man

Eikös 07-malliseen sidin worldcuppiin saa vaihdettua esmes 01-mallisen sid racen sisuskalut? Siitähän tulee noin kilon painoinen keppi...tosin en tiedä kisakelpoisuudesta kun joustoa lähtee roimasti pois ja ei mahdollisuutta lukitukseen. Mut kevyt olisi  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Mikähän keula oli Akilla jota joskus tuunattiin poistamalla sisuskaluja? Sidi World Cup vai ...?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Izmo muistaa oikein, eli varastosta löytyy melkein tuollainen "kilon keppi". Se on Rockshox SID World Cup, johon Rtech teki oikean putken sisuskalut uusiksi. Idea oli tehdä mahdollisimman yksinkertainen ja kevyt haarukka, joka kuitenkin toimii pehmeästi. Ja varsin hyvinhän se virittely silloin onnistui. Massaa tuolla keulalla on muistaakseni jonkin verran alle 1100 g. 

Mutta ei tuota Sparkkiin voi laittaa. Se on niin lyhyt, että ohjauskulmasta tulisi kovin jyrkkä, eikä se 70 mm:n (nimellisesti 80 mm) joustomatka oikein sovi yksiin 110-millisen perän kanssa.

----------


## px

*Eclipse Ultralight Latex-Schlauch - MTB - 26" / 1,5"-2,25" - 56g*

http://tuning-bikes.de/product_info....oducts_id=1120

"The first tubes are expected to be available from Jan 07. Reservation recommended due to high demand!"

Väittävätpä, että Eclipsen jotakuinkin pierunkuoren paksuisia ihmesisuskumeja (56g/kpl) alkaisi tuolta kohta jo saamaan. Eihän niiden pitänytkään alunperin tulla kuin about vuosi sitten  :Sarkastinen: 

Saapa nähdä kuinka kaikki kuultu hypetys pitää paikkansa. Mikäli, niin mahtavat olla jopa tuon suolaisen hintansa arvoisia..

----------


## Sakkeri91

55€  :No huh!: 

Pitäkööt tunkkinsa.

Sakkeri ainakin pysyy tubelesskumeissa ja -vanteissa, litkua sitten vaan sisään kun alkaa päälyrenkaassa olla reikiä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Itsekin aion testailla litkuja lähitulevaisuudessa, mutta tokihan tuollaiset sisärenkaatkin kiinnostavat. Mutta jos ne on lateksia, niitä ei varmaan sitten ihan tosta vaan paikkaillakaan, ainakaan tavallisilla rengaspaikoilla.  :Irvistys:  Ei oikein nappaisi heittää viidenkympin sisuria roskiin.

Mulla on tälläkin hetkellä käytössä Contin Supersonic-sisärenkaita, joista monesta löytyy yli viisi paikkaa. Jos tuollaisen Eclipse-sisurinkin saisi paikattua käytännössä ilmaiseksi, sitten viiskymppiä renkaasta ei olis ihan toivoton...

----------


## Gekko

Litkut on jees, kunhan niitten kans oppii pelaamaan. :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Joo ääni litkuille ja HYVÄÄ UUTTA VUOTTA  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jep, kevyttä uutta vuotta kaikille!  :Vink:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Jep, kevyttä uutta vuotta kaikille!



Viestistä innoittuneena :Vink:  Mitenkä on arvon keventelijät näistä valinnoista. Kokemusta ei oo kauheen monista osista, joten kokeneempien apu tulee tarpeeseen :Hymy: 

-Oon aatellut tangoksi laittaa Eastonin EC90 flatin. Onko hyvä valinta ajatellen henkikultaa ja keveys:hinta. Entäs kun käyttää lukkogrippejä LizardSkin Logo, joissa molemmissa tupeissa 2lukkorengasta. Pitääkö tangon sisään tuupata jokin täyte esim Hopen grip doctorit?

-Sitten ketjuasiaa. Kannattaisiko käyttää nykyisen XTR:n 9spd tilalla 10spd ketjua? Ja mitkä ketjut käyvät D-A:n 9spd pakkaan? Rotor, KMC, D-A?

-Isompi limppu(36) tuntuu liian pieneltä joten aattelin laittaa uusiks rattaat kun tippuis massaaki :Sarkastinen:  Nykyiset Middleburnit ja aattelin Spécialités TA:n rattaita 26/38. Onko nämä kestävät ja muutenkin hyvät, koska ovat kevyet? Mites, onko näissä vaihtamista helpottavia pinnejä ja ramppeja?
Toisena mahdollisuutena olisi Samun ehdottamat Gebhardtin rattaat, mutta tietoa en oo löytäny oikein.

-Sitten, törmäsin kerran titaanisiin levyjarrujen levyjen pultteihin. Kannattaako, kevennystä tuskin paljoakaan tulee mutta blingia? :Kieli pitkällä: 

-Rakentelussa pidetään tarkeenä kisakestävyyttä niinkuin Akillaki :Hymy:

----------


## Terwis

> Viestistä innoittuneena Mitenkä on arvon keventelijät näistä valinnoista. Kokemusta ei oo kauheen monista osista, joten kokeneempien apu tulee tarpeeseen
> 
> -Oon aatellut tangoksi laittaa Eastonin EC90 flatin. Onko hyvä valinta ajatellen henkikultaa ja keveys:hinta. Entäs kun käyttää lukkogrippejä LizardSkin Logo, joissa molemmissa tupeissa 2lukkorengasta. Pitääkö tangon sisään tuupata jokin täyte esim Hopen grip doctorit?



Itselläni on ollut EC90 sillä pienemmällä nousulla reilu vuoden käytössä.
Aikamoista paukutusta tuo on kestänyt lähinnä enska tyylistä ajoa ja yksi päivä on käyty Laajavuoressakin laskemassa DH reittejä. 
Itsellä myös LizardSkinin Logo lukkoripit eikä aiheuta ongelmaa.
Nuo tupet kun ovat mallia "tasaisesti ympäriltä puristava" niin tu0 hiilari ei siitä kärsi.
Hieman kohelsin jarruja ilmatessa ja nestettä pääsi hieman tangolle ja lakat lähti. Tutulla maalarilla ruiskautin uutta lakkaa hieman pintaan.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Onkos Scott-miehillä (tai muilla) tietoa monissa Scotteissa alkuperäisosana olevan FSA Nr.9 semi-integroidun ohjainlaakerin painosta?

Mietin vaan, että paljonkohan vaihto esim. Tunen BuBuun tai Cane Creekin AERiin mahtaisi säästää painossa...

----------


## H. Moilanen

> -Oon aatellut tangoksi laittaa Eastonin EC90 flatin. Onko hyvä valinta ajatellen henkikultaa ja keveys:hinta. Entäs kun käyttää lukkogrippejä LizardSkin Logo, joissa molemmissa tupeissa 2lukkorengasta. Pitääkö tangon sisään tuupata jokin täyte esim Hopen grip doctorit?



Ei tarvitse. Tuollaisen tulpan tarkoitus on estää tavaran meneminen tangon sisään. Päätytulppia on paljon keveämpiäkin, ihan sellaisia muovisia ilman mitään ruuveja ym. Kevein on tietenkin Ohne-merkkinen, mutta se toiminta...





> -Sitten ketjuasiaa. Kannattaisiko käyttää nykyisen XTR:n 9spd tilalla 10spd ketjua? Ja mitkä ketjut käyvät D-A:n 9spd pakkaan? Rotor, KMC, D-A?



Kaikki 9-ketjut käyvät varmuudella. Campan ketju voi vaatia pienen sisäänajon ennenkuin toimintakunto saavutetaan. XTR ja D-A taitavat olla itseasiassa yksi ja sama ketju.

----------


## izmo

Tosiaan XTR ja Dura-Ace taitaa olla sama ketju mutta ei kai ysipakkaan kympin ketjua...?

----------


## Petterii

Toki 9-pakkaan kympin ketju.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Toki 9-pakkaan kympin ketju.



Onko keveys ainoa peruste?

----------


## pööräilijä

Taannoin puhuttiiin WW:n foorumilla siitä, kuinka kannattaisi käyttää 9pakan kanssa 10ketjua. Kevenee ja vaihtamisesta tulee parempaa. Mutta onko todellisuudessa näin?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Nopeampi kuluminen lienee ainakin taattua (vrt. 7-ketjun kulutuskestävyys).

----------


## pööräilijä

Jotain puhetta oonkin kuullut nopeammasta kulumisesta verrattuna 9ketjuun. Mutta mites toi ratas asia?

----------


## px

> -Oon aatellut tangoksi laittaa Eastonin EC90 flatin. Onko hyvä valinta ajatellen henkikultaa ja keveys:hinta. Entäs kun käyttää lukkogrippejä LizardSkin Logo, joissa molemmissa tupeissa 2lukkorengasta. Pitääkö tangon sisään tuupata jokin täyte esim Hopen grip doctorit?



Miulla on Epikissä EC90 suora tanko (25.4/560mm), painoa 102g. Hyvin pieni osa noista tangoista on sen ilmoitetun 99g, painavin bongattu taisi olla 115g. Nousukahvoja en käytä. Hyvin on kestänyt eikä tunnu heppoisalta ollenkaan. Grippeinä käytän ihan perus vaahtomuovisettiä, X.0:n grippishiftien kavereiksi pätkäistynä painoa 14g pari ja hintaa ehkä 2€..?  :Leveä hymy: 





> -Sitten ketjuasiaa. Kannattaisiko käyttää nykyisen XTR:n 9spd tilalla 10spd ketjua? Ja mitkä ketjut käyvät D-A:n 9spd pakkaan? Rotor, KMC, D-A?



Seuraavaksi testiin menossa KMC X10SL, odottaa jo kaapissa. Tähän mennessä en ole käyttänyt kuin 9-ketjuja, mutta pitäisihän noiden kymppiketjujen käydä 9-pakalle..?





> -Sitten, törmäsin kerran titaanisiin levyjarrujen levyjen pultteihin. Kannattaako, kevennystä tuskin paljoakaan tulee mutta blingia?



Kevein miun kuuden titaanipultin seteistä painaa 6,6g ja painavin jarrulevyn mukana tullut kuuden teräspultin setti 16g, joten säästöä voi tulla jopa kymmenisen grammaa per pää. Jotkut hullut sitten ajavat esim. 3x ti ja 3x alu -pulteilla... Jos lähdet noihin levyn titaanipultteihin niin vaihda adapterin ja jarrusatulan pultit samantien M6x18mm titaanipultteiihin, säästöä voipi tulla 3g/kpl eli PM-haarukalla ja IS-takakiinnikkeellä kuudesta pultista kokonaiset 18g  :Sarkastinen: 


Tähän liittyen laskeskelinkin juuri kuinka keveiksi nuo Formulan R1:t saisi kaapista jo löytyvillä tai jo tilaamillani osilla. Unohdinko jotain, ku vaikuttaa niin kovin kevyeltä..? Tarkistakaapa löytääkö joku miua tarkempisilmäinen tuosta jotain fibaa:





```
Part           Descrption                      Weight

Rear Brakes:   Formula R1 red PM                175,0
--Rotor:       Alligator 140mm                   61,7
--Adaptor:     Adaptor PM/IS 140mm                7,9
--Rotor bolts  6x ti                              6,6
--Other bolts  Adaptor and caliper bolts 4x ti   12,8
Washers:       6x Alu M6                          2,4

Rear brake total                                266,4
 
Front Brakes:  Formula R1 red PM                161,4
--Rotor:       Formula R1 160mm                  88,6
--Rotor bolts: 6x ti                              6,6
--Other bolts: Caliper bolts 2x ti                6,4
Washers:       4x Alu M6                          1,6

Front brake total                               264,6

Brakes total                                    531,0
```


Siihen kun sitten laittaa vielä Scrubin ilmeisesti jopa lähes toimivat levyt, joilla hintaakaan ei ole kuin $145 kappaleelta  :No huh!: .. 56g @ 160mm ja 42g @ 140mm. Ollaan jo 478 gramman levyjarrusetissä jolla uskaltaa ajaa. Tietty voisi harkita myös Innoliten levyjä joilla rapisisi vielä 16g.





> --> px
> 
> Kieltämättä kepeää... 500 g voisi ehkä olla saavutettavissa, jos oikein lähtisi viilaamaan.  Mun Hope Mini Pro on aika tarkaan 600 g, mutta siitä ei taida enää ihan helposti grammoja irtoilla, sillä sekä jarrusatulat että kuitukahvat on jo nykyisellään alupulteilla kiinni, ja takana on 140-millinen levy.



Ja vielähän tuosta voisi osan pulteista vaihtaa alumiinisiin, Akin esimerkin mukaisesti  :Vink: . Voisi jo 450g ropista jos oikein lähtisi viilailemaan.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kevein miun kuuden titaanipultin seteistä painaa 6,6g ja painavin jarrulevyn mukana tullut kuuden teräspultin setti 16g, joten säästöä voi tulla jopa kymmenisen grammaa per pää. Jotkut hullut sitten ajavat esim. 3x ti ja 3x alu -pulteilla... Jos lähdet noihin levyn titaanipultteihin niin vaihda adapterin ja jarrusatulan pultit samantien M6x18mm titaanipultteiihin, säästöä voipi tulla 3g/kpl eli PM-haarukalla ja IS-takakiinnikkeellä kuudesta pultista kokonaiset 18g



Mulla on kans noi är-ykköset. Taidampa laittaa titaanipultit levyihin, ja taakse adapteriin molempiin suuntiin(160mm). Eteen pitäs vielä, jokkut pultit keksiä.
Asiasta kolmanteen. Onko kampiin saatavana pienimmän limpun ruuveja alumiinisina. Nykyiset 'ankkuri' terästä. Ei sillä että paljoo painaisi. mutta keventää voi niitäkin.

----------


## Race-Face

Ja eihän 6 pultti levyssä ole tosimiehellä kuin 3 pulttia kiinni. Ja nekin titaania, ja lyhyitä. Sit siitä tangosta. Kandee grippien kohalle, sinne alle. Porata reikiä, saa vielä lisää paininoa pois.

----------


## A.B.

> Seuraavaksi testiin menossa KMC X10SL, odottaa jo kaapissa. Tähän mennessä en ole käyttänyt kuin 9-ketjuja, mutta pitäisihän noiden kymppiketjujen käydä 9-pakalle..?



Jep, kyllä tuo toimii. Mä ajelin yhden tuollaisen KMC X10SL ketjun nimenomaan maasturissa "puhki" (pakkana oli silloin SRAM PG990). Mutta tuo ko. ketju kyllä venyy kuin "kumilanka" vaikka maantiepuolella samainen ketju on kestänyt yllättävän hyvin tosin kilsoja on tullut melko lailla maltillisesti maasto-innostuksen jälkeen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

KMC ketjut nyt venyvät minusta aika äkkiä, vaikka missä fillarissa....maasturissa nopsemmin kuin maantiepyörässä.

Samu

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Ja eihän 6 pultti levyssä ole tosimiehellä kuin 3 pulttia kiinni. Ja nekin titaania, ja lyhyitä.



Kolmella pultilla oli levyt kuulemma ainakin lehikoisella kiinni Globalin aikoihin....helpompi irroittaa pesuja varten, taisi olla selitys.

----------


## Race-Face

Lehikoinen kuuluukin sarjaan kovatjätkät. Ja nyt menee kyllä niin off-topiikiksi, että...

----------


## OJ

> Miulla on Epikissä EC90 suora tanko (25.4/560mm), painoa 102g. Hyvin pieni osa noista tangoista on sen ilmoitetun 99g, painavin bongattu taisi olla 115g. Nousukahvoja en käytä. Hyvin on kestänyt eikä tunnu heppoisalta ollenkaan. Grippeinä käytän ihan perus vaahtomuovisettiä, X.0:n grippishiftien kavereiksi pätkäistynä painoa 14g pari ja hintaa ehkä 2€..?



Punnailin noita töissä joutessani ja kaksi EC90 tankoa painoivat 112g ja 113g. Kolme EC70 tankoa painoivat 119, 119 ja 121. Molemmat 31,8mm tankoja, mutta EC90 on 560mm leveä ja EC70 on 580mm leveä. Aika tasoihin menee näillä tangoilla kaikki muu paitsi hinta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla on 101-grammainen EC90 paremmassa lenkkipyörässä. Se taitaa olla yksi "järkevimmistä" kevyttangoista, ja vaikuttaa kyllä huomattavasti järeämmältä kuin Schmolke TLO tai AX Hera.

Ja mitä tulee tuohon ketjukeskusteluun, niin itsekin kokeilin toissakesänä KMC:n X10SL -ketjua. Kyllä se hyvin toimii, mutta ainakin oma yksilöni venähti todella nopeasti jopa DA/XTR-ketjuun verrattuna. Nyt on sitten X9SL testissä, mutta sen venymisestä en osaa sanoa vielä mitään. Väittävät, että se olisi "yhtä kestävä" kuin DA/XTR.

Kepeät ovat nuo R1:t! Joko noita jarruja saa jostain kaupasta kuitukahvoilla varustettuina? Tiedän kyllä, että kuitukahvoja saa varaosina, mutta kiinnostaisi ostaa jarrut valmiiksi kuitukahvoilla.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Ja mitä tulee tuohon ketjukeskusteluun, niin itsekin kokeilin toissakesänä KMC:n X10SL -ketjua. Kyllä se hyvin toimii, mutta ainakin oma yksilöni venähti todella nopeasti jopa DA/XTR-ketjuun verrattuna. Nyt on sitten X9SL testissä, mutta sen venymisestä en osaa sanoa vielä mitään. Väittävät, että se olisi "yhtä kestävä" kuin DA/XTR.



Samanlaisia kokemuksia, käytin viimekesänä X9SL ketjua ja se ei ainakaan vielä ole venynyt liikaa. Toissakesänä venähti kahet X10SL ketjut maasturissa käyttökelvottomiksi. Ja kilometräjä kertyi noille todella vähän.

----------


## kide

> Onko kampiin saatavana pienimmän limpun ruuveja alumiinisina.



Torontosta ainakin saa edukkaasti.

----------


## izmo

> Torontosta ainakin saa edukkaasti.



eipäs uskalla laskee paljonko tuli maksaan 6g kevennys ja fiksirattaan poraus :Vink: 
työkalu kustannusarvio vähän oli laskettu pieleen...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Täällä moni morkkaa noiden 10-ketjujen kestävyyttä metikössä. Kuinkahan tuon kestävyyden kanssa oikein käy, jos 10 villitys leviää oikein kunnolla.

----------


## banderol

> Kuinkahan tuon kestävyyden kanssa oikein käy, jos 10 villitys leviää oikein kunnolla.



En näe syy-seuraus -suhdetta villityksen leviämisen ja ketjun kestävyyden välillä, joten vastaus lienee: ei mitenkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Joko noita jarruja saa jostain kaupasta kuitukahvoilla varustettuina? Tiedän kyllä, että kuitukahvoja saa varaosina, mutta kiinnostaisi ostaa jarrut valmiiksi kuitukahvoilla.



Luin tossa tänään ww:n foorumia ja siellä sanottiin että formula lopettaa magnesium kahvallisten R1
:sten valmistuksen ja tulee tästä eteen päin alumiinikahvoilla. Oletettavasti noita ei tuu saamaan kuitusina suoraan kaupasta. Lisäksi alumiini-keskiosalla varustettuja levyjäkään ei enään tehtäisi. Myynnissä ainaki nykyy 2010 mallina...

----------


## p-olkisin

> Täällä moni morkkaa noiden 10-ketjujen kestävyyttä metikössä. Kuinkahan tuon kestävyyden kanssa oikein käy, jos 10 villitys leviää oikein kunnolla.



ei kai kymppiketjuissa mitään vikaa ole mutta kmc:n kevyet kymppiketjut vaan ei toimi??

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ei kai kymppiketjuissa mitään vikaa ole mutta kmc:n kevyet kymppiketjut vaan ei toimi??



Itseäni kiinnostaa kuinka uudet 10-setit maastossa kestävät. Noista XX-sarjan ketjuista ja rattaista ei taida vielä olla kokemuksia. Katsotaan kun Shimpan 10-osat tulee markkinoille. Eikös uuden 10-XTR:n pitänyt tulla nyt keväällä...

----------


## Portti

> Luin tossa tänään ww:n foorumia ja siellä sanottiin että formula lopettaa magnesium kahvallisten R1
> :sten valmistuksen ja tulee tästä eteen päin alumiinikahvoilla. Oletettavasti noita ei tuu saamaan kuitusina suoraan kaupasta. Lisäksi alumiini-keskiosalla varustettuja levyjäkään ei enään tehtäisi. Myynnissä ainaki nykyy 2010 mallina...



Onko tietoa, että miksi kaksi-osaisia levyjä ei enää tehdä? Entä mikähän mahtaa olla syy noiden magnesium-kahvojen lopettamiseen? Olisiko sinulla linkkiä tuohon keskusteluun?

Niin ja minustakin aika hölmöä jos noita ei saa suoraan hiilarikahvoilla vaan ne pitää ostaa erikseen.

----------


## pööräilijä

Portti->oon nyt reissussa ja puhelimella netissä, joten en pysty linkittään, mutta asiasta puhuttiin WW:n foorumilla ja jos en väärin muista niin, löytyy keskustelusta jossa puhuttiin formulan R1 jarrujen hiilikuitusista kahvoista. Voin kymmenen kieppeissä uudistaa tätä viestiä.

edit: Kyllähän se Portti tuo oli

----------


## Portti

> Portti->oon nyt reissussa ja puhelimella netissä, joten en pysty linkittään, mutta asiasta puhuttiin WW:n foorumilla ja jos en väärin muista niin, löytyy keskustelusta jossa puhuttiin formulan R1 jarrujen hiilikuitusista kahvoista. Voin kymmenen kieppeissä uudistaa tätä viestiä.




Olisikohan ollut tuo keskustelu:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...4998&start=15&

----------


## px

> Niin ja minustakin aika hölmöä jos noita ei saa suoraan hiilarikahvoilla vaan ne pitää ostaa erikseen.



Ainakin Ebaysta löytyy toisinaan. Miulla on kahdet R1:t joista toiset olivat suoraan hiilarikahvoilla, tuolta Ebayn ihmemaasta molemmat.

Sitten, tuollaisilla saisi R1:istä vielä 59 eurolla komiat neljä grammaa pois. Komiat 14,75€/g  :Leveä hymy: 




http://www.bkcomposites.de/BK/0600.html

----------


## px

Posti toi tänään nippanappa edellisessä postauksessa esiteltyä halvempaa kevennystä:



0.2g yli speksin, aijai  :Vink:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Heti täällä viilaamassa, kun koneen ääreen pääsee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

kaameen kevyt adapteri :Leveä hymy: . Mistä hankit tollatteen?(haluu kans :Kieli pitkällä: ) Mutta ajele sää ny tolla vähän aikaa ja kerro kokemuksia sitten :Hymy:

----------


## MSC

> ei kai kymppiketjuissa mitään vikaa ole mutta kmc:n kevyet kymppiketjut vaan ei toimi??




Meiltä löytyy ainakin MSC;n 10-ketjua.
 Mallina ultralight.
Painaa 237g. (vaaka näyttää 235g.) 112-link.
Pitäis olla markkinoiden kevyimpiä. Ollut meillä testiajossa muutaman kuukauden, eikä mitään ongelmia havaittavissa.Toimii moitteettomesti.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Rotorin ketju lienee sama.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tai no sille ilmoitetaan 228g-240g, riippuu mistä katsoo. Tarttee punnata maanantaina ite. Onko se hopea vai kullan värinen? Kevein Rotor on kullan värinen, hopeinen malli on halvempi.

http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/ingles/cadenas_road.htm

Ketjuntekiöitä ei vissiin ole oikiasti ihan hirveää määrää....Shimano, Campa,SRAM, KCM ja YBN. Loput leimaa noiden ketjut omalla tarralla vaan.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jep,kcnc ketjukin näyttää ihan kmc valmisteelta...

----------


## MSC

Eipä kerro valmistajaa, mutta tästä näät ketjun tarkemmin.

http://www.mscbikes.com/components.p...ubfamilia=0121

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Jep,kcnc ketjukin näyttää ihan kmc valmisteelta...



Juu avasin silmäni,YBN noissa lukeekin...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Eipä kerro valmistajaa, mutta tästä näät ketjun tarkemmin.



YBN se on myös.

----------


## simojoki

> Eipä kerro valmistajaa, mutta tästä näät ketjun tarkemmin.
> 
> http://www.mscbikes.com/components.p...ubfamilia=0121



200€ ketju? 
Toi on varmaan toooosi hyvä, ja mankeli menöö täysii. [lisää tähän haluamasi hymiö]

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka kevyet px lopulta saa noista jarruistaan...

Sparkkiin on vaihtunut osia toinen toisensa jälkeen, ja pyörä on viime aikoina lähinnä viettänyt aikaansa sisätiloissa. Tänään asiaan tuli kuitenkin muutos, kun Spark sai reilut 7 h kyytiä Tampereen talvipoluilla. Ja hyvinhän se toimi. Alligator-Powercordz-yhdistelmä vaikuttaisi olevan toimiva, vaikka kuoriin olikin aikalailla ilmestynyt mutkia lenkin aikana. Myös AX-ohjaamo on bueno, eikä Innoliten kehissäkään näyttäisi olevan mitään moitittavaa. Eturenkaana oli Rocket Ron 2.25" (460 g) ja takarenkaana Raceking 2.2". Noita Rocket Roneja olis tarkoitus kokeilla litkujen kera, kunhan kevät koittaa ja pakkaset hellittää.

Renkaiden asennuksen kannalta Innolite on kyllä reippaasti miellyttävämpi kuin ZTR Race. Ainakin Raceking on ZTR Race -kehälle niin pirun tiukka, ettei sitä meinaa saada millään napsahtamaan joka paikasta vanteelle, vaikka painetta laittaisi reippaasti. Schwalben renkaat vaikuttaisivat olevan piirun verran löysempiä, eikä niiden kanssa olekaan ollut mitään ongelmia. Innolite-kehälle sitten meneekin heittämällä rengas kuin rengas, koska vanteen keskiosa on miellyttävän syvä.

----------


## MSC

> 200€ ketju? 
> Toi on varmaan toooosi hyvä, ja mankeli menöö täysii. [lisää tähän haluamasi hymiö]




Tämän titaani ketjun infossa sanotaan, että se kestää 50 kertaa pidempään kuin tavallinen ketju.
Eihän se ultralight (237g) maksa kuin 60€

----------


## izmo

> Tämän titaani ketjun infossa sanotaan, että se kestää 50 kertaa pidempään kuin tavallinen ketju.
> Eihän se ultralight (237g) maksa kuin 60€




kovalta lupaukselta tuntuu toi viisikymmentä kertaa...?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mulla menee noin neljä Shimano-ketjua vuodessa, eli yhden ketjun voi olettaa kestävän noin 3 kk. Jos Shimano-ketju kelpuutetaan "tavalliseksi" ketjuksi, tällöin tuo titaaniketju kestäisi 12,5 vuotta. Kuulostaa rajuhkolta väitteeltä.  :Hymy: 

Jos vaikka viisi vuotta pystyisi ajamaan yhdellä ketjulla, 200 € ei enää haittaisi, mutta vaikea on uskoa edes viiteen vuoteen...

----------


## Gekko

> Tämän titaani ketjun infossa sanotaan, että se kestää 50 kertaa pidempään kuin *tavallinen ketju*.
> Eihän se ultralight (237g) maksa kuin 60€



Tarkoittavat kuitenkin sitä jonka löytää halpahallin hyllyltä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Gekko

> Eturenkaana oli Rocket Ron 2.25" (460 g) ja takarenkaana Raceking 2.2". Noita Rocket Roneja olis tarkoitus kokeilla litkujen kera, kunhan kevät koittaa ja pakkaset hellittää.



Mulla nuo Rocket Ronit (2,1) ainakin pelittävät litkuilla hienosti.
Litkuasennus oli noilla helpointa tähänastisista renkaista.

----------


## Gekko

> Spark sai reilut 7 h kyytiä Tampereen talvipoluilla



Kohtuullisen mittaisia lenkkejä sä teet... :No huh!:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kohtuullisen mittaisia lenkkejä sä teet...



Onko olemassa parempaa tapaa viettää hienoa talvipäivää?

----------


## izmo

> Kohtuullisen mittaisia lenkkejä sä teet...



Täällä päin on muutama puupää jokka tekee tämmösiä pitkiä retkiä ja uusia kuskeja löytyy aina välillä  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Izmo sanoi asian aika hyvin. Kyse on ennenkaikkea siitä, että puupäät pitävät hauskaa metsäpoluilla. Treeni tulee siinä sivussa, mutta se ei ole ollenkaan pääasia.

----------


## MSC

> Mulla menee noin neljä Shimano-ketjua vuodessa, eli yhden ketjun voi olettaa kestävän noin 3 kk. Jos Shimano-ketju kelpuutetaan "tavalliseksi" ketjuksi, tällöin tuo titaaniketju kestäisi 12,5 vuotta. Kuulostaa rajuhkolta väitteeltä. 
> 
> Jos vaikka viisi vuotta pystyisi ajamaan yhdellä ketjulla, 200 € ei enää haittaisi, mutta vaikea on uskoa edes viiteen vuoteen...



Hyvä, että joku edes ymmärtää huumoria. :Hymy:  Välillä tuntuu että nää jutut on vähän liian totisia.  Haluttiin katsoa porukan reaktiot :Leveä hymy: !!!!

 Tosiasiassa IN FACT
 titaaniketju on tietenkin kestävämpi, ei nyt sentään 50 kert. (siihen vaikuttaa kuitenkin monet seikat, kuten ajotyyli, olosuhteet...etc.), mutta myös hiljaisempi, kevyempi ja rullaavampi. 
Tehon siirto moninkertainen tavallisiin ketjuihin nähden. Oma rasvaiset.
Onhan ne tietysti kalliit, enkä tiedä käytännön kokemuksista mitään.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Tämän titaani ketjun infossa sanotaan, että se kestää 50 kertaa pidempään kuin tavallinen ketju.
> Eihän se ultralight (237g) maksa kuin 60€




Just, just....  :Leveä hymy: 

Mää oon funtsinut miten ton 240g ketjun saisi testattua kestävyydetään pian. Akka ajaa viikossa 400-700km/viikko mutta nyt talvella se jää alle 500km/viikko. Aki tai Kristiina ajaisi enempi? Tarttisi ajaa "äkkiä" joku 3000-4000km standadisoidulla ketjuvahalla ja sit mittaus. Jos ei kestä sitä edes, en myy niitä. Diggaan Campan laatua sen verran että saisi olla vastaavaa tai edes sinne suuntaan. KMC:n tapaista kuraa ei tule. Jos joku lupaa ajaa 4000km alle kuukauden, saa ketju ilmaiseksi siksi aikaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Lueskelin netistä että se olisi hiljainen. Hiljainen = pieni kitka? Ajatus kääntyi lähinnä siitä TT-pyörään... Eikä tarttisi enää kestääkään 4000km....tosin mulla on rojektina Campan 11s TT-pyörä jossa on vain 8-9 ratasta 11s jaolla. Pysyy ketjulinja....oho, ot:a....

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tosiasiassa IN FACT: Tehon siirto moninkertainen tavallisiin ketjuihin nähden.



Täh?

----------


## Leku

Tehokasta rahansiirtoa kauppiaan kassaan tarkoittanee!!!???

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Akka ajaa viikossa 400-700km/viikko mutta nyt talvella se jää alle 500km/viikko. Aki tai Kristiina ajaisi enempi?



Ajassa mitattuna ehkä, mutta kilsoina ei likimainkaan. Talvipoluilla keskivauhti jää reiluun kymppiin... Kristiina sen sijaan ajaa varmaan talvellakin melkein tonnin viikossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

No Aki voi kurvata hakee yhet sellaset ketjut testiin täältä. Saadaan sit oikeata faktaa miten ne kestää. Sellaset SL:t. 

Titaaniketju on melkoinen legenda ja pysyköön sellaisena.  :Leveä hymy: 

Samu

----------


## MSC

> Täh?





Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyin MSC;ltä ketjusta ja sain seuraavan vastauksen:

About the Titanium chain ultralight, the strongest point it´s the lightest chain on the market with it´s 223 grams ( 10 speed ) and 237 grams ( 9 speed ) with 112 links. It has been developed to offer the highest quality in the market. 

They are also available in different anodized colors ( black, red, gold, blue ) and White ( painted ) 

Titaani-nitriitti linkit siirtää voiman moninkerroin tehokkaammin kuin tavallinen gr5 titaanim
En ihan käsitä mitä tuo sitten tarkoittaa. Täytynee ottaa koeajoon.

----------


## china

> Titaani-nitriitti linkit siirtää voiman moninkerroin tehokkaammin kuin tavallinen gr5 titaanim



Jumankekka, siis vaikka monikerta olisi vain kolme, niin ihan 300W tehosta tuliskin 900W takapyörätehoa! Ei siinä voisi ainakaan talvimaastopyöräilyä harrastaa, ei välttämättä pito riittäisi!

----------


## aaltomar

> Jumankekka, siis vaikka monikerta olisi vain kolme, niin ihan 300W tehosta tuliskin 900W takapyörätehoa! Ei siinä voisi ainakaan talvimaastopyöräilyä harrastaa, ei välttämättä pito riittäisi!



Eiku 300W tehosta menisi normaalisti vain 100W takapyörälle, titaaniketjulla 100% eli ilman hävikkiä  :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> About the Titanium chain ultralight, the strongest point it´s the lightest chain on the market with it´s 223 grams ( 10 speed )



Toi on täyttä BS:ää, Campan Super-Record 11s ketju painaa ainakin 222g ajomitassa ja mää en nyt jaksaisi maksaa 200€ ketjusta...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> It has been developed to offer the highest quality in the market.



Juu, by YBN.  Joten se siitä. MSC:n palikkakataloogi näyttöön vähän kuin Uimosen kataloogi, logojen teko on se tuotekehitys osuus.  :Leveä hymy: 

Se 50x kesto ei kyllä ketjuilla toteudu. Mää mittailin pahimmillaan KMC:n sinkulaketju venymäksi 0,1%/lenkki. 7-10 lenkkiä ja moro....Jos lenkki on avg. 100km x min. 7x 50x= 35000km. Never happens, edes Campalla...

----------


## MSC

Joo, saattaapii olla sama ketju:
http://download.taipeitradeshows.com...0/pro-ybn.html

Ei anna kovin huonoa vaikutelmaa, täytyy vissiin testata.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä ei ole laisinkaan tarkoitus mollata MSC:n kirjoituksia, sillä ilmeisesti nuo kommentit "tehonsiirto-ominaisuuksista" ovat suoria lainauksia valmistajan esitteestä, mutta _jotain rajaa_ pitäisi mainosteksteissäkin olla.

Ketjun tehonsiirto-ominaisuuksien täytyy kai tarkoittaa sitä, kuinka suuren osan kampia pyörittävästä tehosta ketju välittää takapakalle. En tiedä, mutta arvaan, että tavallisella teräsketjulla lukema on vähintään 9x% ellei jopa 99.x%. Siksi tuota "moninkertaista tehonsiirtoa" ei millään pysty perustelemaan edes teoriassa. Vai oonko taas ymmärtänyt jotain ihan väärin...?

Meinaan vaan, että vaikka ketju olisi kuinka hyvä tahansa, ostokynnys nousee kohti äärettömyyttä, kun sitä mainostetaan tällaisella tuuballa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## MSC

Akille tiedoksi.
Ei tässä mistään mainostamisesta ole kysymys. Keskustelua vaan asiasta. En tunne ketjua, enkä ole sitä edes myymässä. En siis jälleenmyy!!
Testata toki täytyy, kun on niin tuntematon näköjään kaikille.

----------


## MSC

[QUOTE=Samu Ilonen;1326006]Juu, by YBN.  Joten se siitä. MSC:n palikkakataloogi näyttöön vähän kuin Uimosen kataloogi, logojen teko on se tuotekehitys osuus.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos tietämys on tuota luokkaa, ei kannattais kommentoida.. :Sekaisin: 

Jos on jäänyt vielä epäselväksi, niin MSC on pyörämerkki jonka tuotakehitys kohdistuu lähinnä runkojen kehitykseen. (MSC 300 Carbon kiekkosetti on MSC;n kehityksen tulosta) 
Näinhän se usein menee, että ns. alihankintana teetetään komponentteja omilla logoilla!
 Ketjuista puheenollen, 10-lehtisen painosta oli kysymys. Ei 11.

-Koirat haukkuu ja karavaani kulkee...

Tämä aihe loppuunkäsitelty!  MORO!

----------


## ar

> Tässä ei ole laisinkaan tarkoitus mollata MSC:n kirjoituksia, sillä ilmeisesti nuo kommentit "tehonsiirto-ominaisuuksista" ovat suoria lainauksia valmistajan esitteestä, mutta _jotain rajaa_ pitäisi mainosteksteissäkin olla.
> 
> Ketjun tehonsiirto-ominaisuuksien täytyy kai tarkoittaa sitä, kuinka suuren osan kampia pyörittävästä tehosta ketju välittää takapakalle. En tiedä, mutta arvaan, että tavallisella teräsketjulla lukema on vähintään 9x% ellei jopa 99.x%. Siksi tuota "moninkertaista tehonsiirtoa" ei millään pysty perustelemaan edes teoriassa. Vai oonko taas ymmärtänyt jotain ihan väärin...?
> 
> Meinaan vaan, että vaikka ketju olisi kuinka hyvä tahansa, ostokynnys nousee kohti äärettömyyttä, kun sitä mainostetaan tällaisella tuuballa.



Se on tietty suomalaisiakin riivaavaan negatiiviskäänteisen monikerta, eli teräsketjun lähes olematon tehohäviö on valmistajan mukaan vieläkin olemattomampi titaanilla jolloin päästään jakamaan hävikkejä ja tuloksena on kokonaisia lukuja, jotka voi sitten lätkäistä mainokseen.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Eturenkaana oli Rocket Ron 2.25" (460 g) ja takarenkaana Raceking 2.2". Noita Rocket Roneja olis tarkoitus kokeilla litkujen kera, kunhan kevät koittaa ja pakkaset hellittää.



Mielenkiintoista... Täälläpäin ehkä tavallisin rengaskombo on Larset TT takana, ja Ignitor/Ranchero/High Roller eturenkaana. 

Tuo Raceking takarenkaana ja Rocket Ron vaikuttaisi olevan kuvioiden puolesta melko samalla ajatuksella yhdistetty. 

Oletko Aki käyttänyt samaa yhdistelmää myös kesäolosuhteissa? Voisi nimittäin olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto nyt kaavailussa olleelle raceking + raceking nakeille.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Akan 2010' Sparkissa on kanssa Rocket Ron:it. Tosin 2.1". Kattelin kyllä kanssa jo takanakkia "silläsilmällä" että sen voisi vaihtaa Kilpa-Kuninkaaseen. Olisi helpompi ajaa ja nopeempi tod. näk. Mää ainakin tykkään rengastuksesta jossa takapiä lähtee luisuun ennen etupäätä, kun se lähtee...

Se Spark keveni just 190g äskön kun ne vapa-kammet läksi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Se on tietty suomalaisiakin riivaavaan negatiiviskäänteisen monikerta, eli teräsketjun lähes olematon tehohäviö on valmistajan mukaan vieläkin olemattomampi titaanilla jolloin päästään jakamaan hävikkejä ja tuloksena on kokonaisia lukuja, jotka voi sitten lätkäistä mainokseen.



Jostain tällaisesta siinä on varmaan kyse. Silti moinen on tietämättömien kuluttajien harhaanjohtamista, mutta juuri sitähän mainostaminen taitaa yleisestikin ottaen olla.  :Hymy: 

--> MSC

Kirjoitin taas epäselvästi. En tarkoittanut, että sinä mainostaisit täällä jotakin, vaan kitisin siitä tavasta, jolla valmistaja mainostaa ko. ketjua. Ja mitä MSC:n runkoihin tulee, niin se kevein täpäri on tällä hetkellä vahvin ehdokas Sparkin seuraajaksi. On mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten fillari toimii Jerryllä ensi kesän kisoissa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Oletko Aki käyttänyt samaa yhdistelmää myös kesäolosuhteissa? Voisi nimittäin olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto nyt kaavailussa olleelle raceking + raceking nakeille.



Ajoin kaikki viime kesän kisat Raceking 2.2" -renkuloilla. Tykkäsin oikein paljon. Tosin lenkkeilykäytössä Racekingin Supersonic-versio on huono, sillä se kestää ahkeraa lenkkeilyä ehkä kuukauden. Renkaassa ei ole minkäänlaisia sivunappuloita suojaamassa ohutta kylkeä, minkä vuoksi kylki hankautuu puhki tosi nopeasti. Eli jos ajotyyli on sellainen, että eturengas ohjataan kivien välistä ja takarenkaasta ei niin välitetä, takarenkaan kylki saattaa olla entinen jo ekan lenkin jälkeen. Mutta jos tuo ei haittaa, erityisesti 2.2-tuumainen RK on äärimukava rengas ajaa.

Rocket Ronit ostin siksi, että halusin litkutestejä varten samankokoisen ja -painoisen renkaan kuin RK 2.2". Raceking Supersonic ei ole erityisen hyvä rengas litkujen kanssa käytettäväksi, sillä renkaan sisäpinta enemmän tai vähemmän "hylkii" litkua. Lisäksi kylki on niin ohut, että litku meinaa tulla ehjästäkin renkaasta läpi. Silti myös RK SS on saatavissa toimimaan litkuilla, mutta Rocket Ronin kanssa homman pitäisi olla huomattavasti helpompaa.

----------


## izmo

> Jostain tällaisesta siinä on varmaan kyse. Silti moinen on tietämättömien kuluttajien harhaanjohtamista, mutta juuri sitähän mainostaminen taitaa yleisestikin ottaen olla. 
> 
> --> MSC
> 
> Kirjoitin taas epäselvästi. En tarkoittanut, että sinä mainostaisit täällä jotakin, vaan kitisin siitä tavasta, jolla valmistaja mainostaa ko. ketjua. Ja mitä MSC:n runkoihin tulee, niin se kevein täpäri on tällä hetkellä vahvin ehdokas Sparkin seuraajaksi. On mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten fillari toimii Jerryllä ensi kesän kisoissa.




saas nähdä pääseekö Jerry reenaan pikkasen painavammalla pyörällä    :Vink:

----------


## Grr

> Tosin lenkkeilykäytössä Racekingin Supersonic-versio on huono, sillä se kestää ahkeraa lenkkeilyä ehkä kuukauden.



No niinpä, mulla tosiaan kestää takarenkaana kesällä sen kaksi ajokertaa.  :Irvistys: 

Siis kevyenä (sic) offtopiccina, mistä rengas RaceKingin ominaisuuksilla, mutta kestävämmillä kyljillä? Panaracerin Razer MX testattu viimeksi, kestää kyllä mutta on aivan liian liukas vähänkään kosteammalla kelillä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Perinteinen Hutsun Python tai Piraha?

 :Leveä hymy: 

Eturenkaana kyllä ihan kamala...joskus diggasin kovin mutta siitä on aikaa jo iso tovi. Takana se Piraha voisi olla soiva.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Siis kevyenä (sic) offtopiccina, mistä rengas RaceKingin ominaisuuksilla, mutta kestävämmillä kyljillä?



Ensitestin jälkeen Rocket Ron 2.25" vaikuttaa hyvältä ainakin lumirenkaana. Se on hyvin lähelle samankorkuinen ja -levyinen kuin Raceking 2.2", mutta nappuloissa on enemmän terävyyttä ja korkeutta, ja lisäksi sivunappulat suojaavat renkaan kylkeä.

Paljon rumemmat nuo Rocket Ronit tosin ovat kuin Racekingit, mikä tuli useammalla suulla todettua viime sunnuntain kanuunalenkillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Eros

> Posti toi tänään nippanappa edellisessä postauksessa esiteltyä halvempaa kevennystä:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.2g yli speksin, aijai



ettei tuo pahvi/paperi paina tuon verta?

----------


## haedon

> Ensitestin jälkeen Rocket Ron 2.25"...



Tuli vaan tossa mieleen että Rocketteja saa myös tuubina mm. niihin täälläkin keskustelussa esiintyneisiin alle kilon painoisiin AX Lightnessin maastotuubivanteisiin. Painoa vain oli sen verran että tuubivanteen painoetu menee siinä. Tämmöstä marginaalijuttua kun ei Suomessa taida löytyä tuubeja maastokuskeilta :Nolous: .

----------


## Aki Korpela

Enpä tiennytkään, että Schwalbekin tekee jo maastotuubeja. Toivottavasti joku innokas ottaa tuollaiset testiin ensi kesänä. Itte oon niin korservatiivinen, että harkitsen siirtymistä litkuihin vasta nyt, kun edistyksellisimmät jo arpoo tuubeja...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ei se oikiasti teekkään. Ne, samoin kuin Schwalben maantietuubit, on Tufo:n tekemiä.

----------


## haedon

> Ei se oikiasti teekkään...



Näinhän se asia on. Oikeasti, jos haluaa maastotuubit ja kevyet vielä niin valinnanvaikeutta ei tule, koska vain Tufon XC2 plus on oikeesti kevyt eli noin 430g. muuten olisin voinut piruuttansa noi Axit tilatakin, mutta kun alkaa toi toinen rahareikäprojekti keväällä niin ei taida kukkaro kestää.

----------


## yypy

> alkaa toi toinen rahareikäprojekti keväällä niin ei taida kukkaro kestää.



Mikäs sieltä on tulossa?

----------


## haedon

> Mikäs sieltä on tulossa?



Ihan sellanen ei-pyöräilyaiheinen projekti :Nolous: .

----------


## yypy

> Ihan sellanen ei-pyöräilyaiheinen projekti.



Äh! Ei sellasia saa tehdä. Luulin, että sieltä olisi tullut joku hieno fillari.

----------


## Subzero

Mitkä on keveimmät 160 mm Centerlock-jarrulevyt?

Pitäisi saada Centerlock-kiekoille Hayes-yhteensopivat jarrulevyt. 
XTR M975 -jarrulevyt ei käy, kun jarrulevyn alumiinirunko ottaa Hayesin jarrusatulaan kiinni.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Mitkä on keveimmät 160 mm Centerlock-jarrulevyt?
> 
> Pitäisi saada Centerlock-kiekoille Hayes-yhteensopivat jarrulevyt. 
> XTR M975 -jarrulevyt ei käy, kun jarrulevyn alumiinirunko ottaa Hayesin jarrusatulaan kiinni.



Joko ne uudet XX centerlockit, jokka tulee jossain vaiheessa myyntiin tai sitten DT swissin adapterit ja vaikka alligatorin levyt tai vaikka hopen floatit tai XX. Scrubin levyt on vissiin kohtuu toimivat mutta _hintavahkot_.

----------


## px

Kevein setti ois tosiaan tollainen mistä pööräilijäkin jo mainitsi:

"The lightest option I can think of, though not the most elegant is a Scrub Components 160mm rotor (56g) and the DT Swiss adapter, modified for weight reduction with a 12t aluminum lockring (I used a Chris King or Campy one). Total weight for everything is 73g. Take the weight of 6 Ti rotors bolts off that (they're not needed in this case), and you've got a 67g setup."

----------


## Aki Korpela

Eikös tossa Scrubin levyssä oo alumiininen jarrupinta...? Jos haluaa, että jarrupinta on terästä, Hopen kelluvat levyt ja DT:n adapterit on kohtuu kepeä ja toimiva vaihtoehto. Mulla oli nuo xtr-navoissa pari vuotta ja hyvin toimi.

----------


## elasto

Aki: Miten sulla on toiminut ne Tunen Prince/Princess -navat? Ajattelin jos itsekin rakentelisi jossain välissä kiekot noihin napoihin.

----------


## px

> Eikös tossa Scrubin levyssä oo alumiininen jarrupinta...? Jos haluaa, että jarrupinta on terästä, Hopen kelluvat levyt ja DT:n adapterit on kohtuu kepeä ja toimiva vaihtoehto. Mulla oli nuo xtr-navoissa pari vuotta ja hyvin toimi.



http://www.scrubcomponents.com/html/scrub_components_-_160mm_rotor.html puhuu jostain metal-matrix komposiitista, ja väittävät sen olevan paljon vahvempaa kuin alumiini. Onhan noita porukka ainakin Mtbr:n puolella käyttänyt jo paljonkin pääosin hyvin kokemuksin. Ilmeisesti kevein käyttökelpoinen(?) levy. Pitävät vain kuulemma märkinä ihan helvetisti meteliä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki: Miten sulla on toiminut ne Tunen Prince/Princess -navat?



Toistaiseksi ovat olleet moitteettomat, tosin ihan valtavia ajomääriä ei niillä edelleenkään ole takana. Tiedän kyllä muutaman kaverin, joilla Tunen takanapa on räjähtänyt. Eli ei Prince ehkä luotettavuudeltaan ihan pomminvarma ole. Princess lienee kuitenkin varma valinta.

--> px

Ok, kiitokset tiedosta.

----------


## p-olkisin

Tune Prince Dezibel 150g! Tosin saatavilla vain 28 reikäisenä. Sais aika kevyen takakiekon AX kehällä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Aika hieno... Joku xc- ja marttakisoja kiertävä sais hommata tuollaiset AX-kehillä varustetut kiekot. Pääsis sitten kesän koittaessa hypistelemään niitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## phebis

> Aika hieno... Joku xc- ja marttakisoja kiertävä sais hommata tuollaiset AX-kehillä varustetut kiekot. Pääsis sitten kesän koittaessa hypistelemään niitä.



 
Kannattaa kysyä siltä Kotkalaiselta, joka voitti eilen 7milj. lotossa. Ties vaikka kiertelis kisoja. Perus palkansaaja ei vissii ostele tota settiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Subzero

pööräilijä, px ja Aki: Kiitos jarrulevy-vinkeistä! Täytyy alkaa siis metsästämään Hopen levyjä ja DT:n adaptereita, jos ei sitten koko jarruja innostu uusimaan.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Mitkä on keveimmät 160 mm Centerlock-jarrulevyt?
> 
> Pitäisi saada Centerlock-kiekoille Hayes-yhteensopivat jarrulevyt. 
> XTR M975 -jarrulevyt ei käy, kun jarrulevyn alumiinirunko ottaa Hayesin jarrusatulaan kiinni.



Mulla on nuo xtr:n levyt ja Hayesin Strokerit. Laitoin Hayesin adapterin ja kuusiokolopultin välissä olleen prikan korvakkeen ja adapterin väliin, jolloin alumiininen spideri ei enää ota kiinni etäämmällä olevaan jarrusatulaan. Kyseinen setuppi on toiminut jo 2 vuotta ilman ongelmia.

----------


## px

> Mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka kevyet px lopulta saa noista jarruistaan...



Tällä hetkellä paino koko setille on 529,0g. Pitää huomenissa tutkia että saisinko noista toisista jarruista vaihdettua kuitukahvat tuohon settiin, voisi vielä jokunen ramma ropista.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Kiitos. Onhan tuossa jo 70 g eroa Hope Mini Pro:hon. Minkälaisilla kahvoilla tuo 529 g on punnittu? Ihanko peruskahvoilla, jotka tulevat normaalin R1-setin mukana?

----------


## JackOja

Ei taida olla noteerattu Ashima Pancake -jarruja tässä topicissa vielä? Tulossa vissiin jotain sairaan ennennäkemättömän kevyttä. Jotain uutta ideaa, ei mäntiä ollenkaan tjsp. 

Mainittiin helmikuun WMB:ssa ja netistäkin löytyy jotakin pientä, mutta pinnallista.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Enpä ollut ennen moisista kuullutkaan.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/art...news%2Farticle

----------


## TeijoH

> Ei taida olla noteerattu Ashima Pancake -jarruja tässä topicissa vielä? Tulossa vissiin jotain sairaan ennennäkemättömän kevyttä. Jotain uutta ideaa, ei mäntiä ollenkaan tjsp.



Tuolta löytyy syvällisempää infoa: http://tiny.cc/G5D6N

----------


## px

Kah, en ollu miäkään kuullu moisista  :No huh!:  Tollaista infoa löytyi testatun samplen painoista:




```
Ashima PCB measured sample spec
Front:
weight -185.9  grams
hose length - 29 inches
Rear:
weight - 209.9 grams
hose length - 57.5 inches
```


http://www.gramslightbikes.com/2009/...irst-look.html






> --> px
> 
> Kiitos. Onhan tuossa jo 70 g eroa Hope Mini Pro:hon. Minkälaisilla kahvoilla tuo 529 g on punnittu? Ihanko peruskahvoilla, jotka tulevat normaalin R1-setin mukana?



Punnittu sen miun ensimmäisen settini mukana tulleilla mustilla kahvoilla, olisivatko magnesiumia tai alua?

----------


## pööräilijä

> Punnittu sen miun ensimmäisen settini mukana tulleilla mustilla kahvoilla, olisivatko magnesiumia tai alua?



Mulla mustat kahvat on magnesiumia ja hopeisten pitäs olla alumiinia.

----------


## kijas

Lievästi OT: Täällä kun on ollut puhetta Formulan R1-jarruista niin kysyn tähän väliin hölmön kysymyksen, onko siis nuo http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=33534 oikeasti 270g 160mm jarrulevyn ja pulttien kanssa? Ts. onko tuossa samat komponentit kuin esim. Juicy seiskan ilmoitetussa 395g painossa?

----------


## px

> Lievästi OT: Täällä kun on ollut puhetta Formulan R1-jarruista niin kysyn tähän väliin hölmön kysymyksen, onko siis nuo http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=33534 oikeasti 270g 160mm jarrulevyn ja pulttien kanssa? Ts. onko tuossa samat komponentit kuin esim. Juicy seiskan ilmoitetussa 395g painossa?



270 grammaa voi tehdä hieman tiukkaa mukana tulevilla pulteilla ja adapterilla, mutta jos tosiaan mukana tulevat titaanipultit ja kepoiset adapterit niin kyllä tuohon 270 grammaan levyineen kaikkineen voipi päästä.





> Tällä hetkellä paino koko setille on 529,0g. Pitää huomenissa tutkia että saisinko noista toisista jarruista vaihdettua kuitukahvat tuohon settiin, voisi vielä jokunen ramma ropista.



Sain juuri vaihdettua nuo hiilarikahvat Epikin R1:iin, ja koko setin paino on nyt 517,8g, eli noin 260g per pää kaikkien hilppeiden ja levyjen (160+140) kera. Kahvoista lähti 5,1g/kpl ja samalla otin pari ylimääräistä prikkaa pois takajarrusta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Sain juuri vaihdettua nuo hiilarikahvat Epikin R1:iin, ja koko setin paino on nyt 517,8g...



Hurjia lukemia.  :No huh!:

----------


## px

> Hurjia lukemia.



Joko painoit tilausnappia?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nappi on painamatta, sillä jarruja ei edelleenkään saa mistään valmiiksi kuitukahvoilla.  :Irvistys:  Jossain vaiheessa varmaan tarvii antaa periksi ja tilata ensin perusmalli ja virittää sitä sitten kahvoilla, mutta odottelen vielä, josko kuitukahvaversioita tulisi kuitenkin myyntiin.

----------


## px

Älä unohda sitä linkkiä, minkä siulle vinkkasin  :Vink:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Ei taida olla noteerattu Ashima Pancake -jarruja tässä topicissa vielä? Tulossa vissiin jotain sairaan ennennäkemättömän kevyttä. Jotain uutta ideaa, ei mäntiä ollenkaan tjsp. 
> 
> Mainittiin helmikuun WMB:ssa ja netistäkin löytyy jotakin pientä, mutta pinnallista.




Jos tuo systeemi on männätön, niin samaa logiikkaa noudattaen langallisesta tulee langaton kun johdon vaihtaa ohuempaan.

----------


## Nakili

Mitäs vaaka näyttää Akin villarilla tällä hetkellä? mielenkiinnolla seuraan topikkia, mutta tainnu mennä ohi viimeaikoina..

----------


## Concorde

Ketjun ekassa viestissä on tää linkki jota itse olen seurannut: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...k_ultimate.pdf

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, ja aika hyvin on pitänyt paikkaansa, että puntarin lukema on reilut 100 g enemmän kuin tuo osien massojen summa. Eli noin 7.65 kg taitaa olla tämänhetkinen todellinen lukema nahkarenkailla (Furious Fred 2.0"). Ja kun alle laittaa 460-grammaiset Rocket Ron 2.25":t, ollaan Tahko-kunnossa ja samalla hyvin lähellä kahdeksaa kiloa.

Mutta jospa sen DT:n keulan ja nuo Formulan jarrut vielä saisi, niin lähtisi noin 150 g ja voisi jo puhtaan valkealla omatunnolla puhua 7.x-kiloisesta Tahko-pyörästä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Joko painoit tilausnappia?



Itte mietin kans tilausnapin painamista mutta en paina ennen ku oon päässy käytännössä kokeilee että pysähtyykö pyörä noilla jarruilla, sitä vartenhan nuokin on taidettu tehdä mutta ei sitä koskaan tiedä...

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Nappi on painamatta, sillä jarruja ei edelleenkään saa mistään valmiiksi kuitukahvoilla.  Jossain vaiheessa varmaan tarvii antaa periksi ja tilata ensin perusmalli ja virittää sitä sitten kahvoilla, mutta odottelen vielä, josko kuitukahvaversioita tulisi kuitenkin myyntiin.



Tältä myyjältä löytyy valkoisena ja punaisena:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FORMULA-R1-CARBON...item2eaad79f55

http://cgi.ebay.de/FORMULA-R1-CARBON...item2eaad7a141

----------


## VAHVA

> Eikös tossa Scrubin levyssä oo alumiininen jarrupinta...? Jos haluaa, että jarrupinta on terästä, Hopen kelluvat levyt ja DT:n adapterit on kohtuu kepeä ja toimiva vaihtoehto. Mulla oli nuo xtr-navoissa pari vuotta ja hyvin toimi.



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=10262

Kummat noista pitää valita xtr 97x navoille ja Hopen levyille?

----------


## JackOja

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=10262
> 
> Kummat noista pitää valita xtr 97x navoille ja Hopen levyille?



Nuo ylemmät mitä niillä ei just nyt ole. Tuskin XTR-navassasi on 15 tai 20 mm akselia? Aika usein tuollasia on saatavilla ihan LBS:sta.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kuinkas kauas jää Tufon Colibri-kiekkosetti ja siihen 430g XC-tuubit? Akin vannesetti on tietty viä kevyempi mutta käyttökelpoiset renkaat ja sisurit tai muussit on varmaan painavammat, tai no, 300g päällygummi hiukka hirvittää....

Ja tietysti toi Centerlock on vähän gramma-nistien epäsuosiossa mutta minusta noi DT190 navat on pareesta päästä keventelytouhuissa jos mainaa ajaakkin niillä.

No ei noissa pointti kyllä painossa ole vaan vauhdissa. Meillä on samaall tekniikalla tehtyjä CX-tuubeja ja ei paljon avo-CX napostele niitten jälkeen. Akka on muuten vetänyt harjoitusversiolla noista CX-tuubeista koko talven. Meinasi käydä käsiksi kun edottelin nastarenkaita, ajettavuus ja pito on niissäkin sitä luokkaa....se on rikkonut niitä 0kpl tänätalvena.

http://www.tufo.cz/

----------


## p-olkisin

Aika houkutteleva tuo Tufon uusi kiekkosetti. Tosiaan centerlokin ois voinnu kyl jättää pois.
Mikäköhän idea sen käytössä on?

Mitenkäs tuo tuubien kiinnitys. Liima vai teippi? Kiekkoja katselin ja siin teipin painoksi mainittiin 35g? Onko se per kiekko? Aika painavaa? Käytännössä rengas on sitten 465g.
Sitten vielä adapteri jarrulevylle.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ne renkaat tulee asennettuna mutta ajattelin kysyä jos saisi ilman asennusta. En ite kyllä käytä tota teippiä. Helppoa ja siistiä joo, painavaa myöskin. Minusta toi 35g on 2kpl teipin paino, 70g teippiä on pirusti....

Funtsin vaan olisko noissa mitään järkeä. Ne CX-renkaat oli vaan sen verran vakuuttava kokomus...Noita renkaita tulee kuitenkin niin tulisi kiekkojakin samalla. 

Ai niin Akka on taas ajamassa niillä tuubeilla.  :Leveä hymy:  

Ei muuten tule täyteen se 20 000km...ja mun piti tehdä duunia. Soon Moro, taas...

----------


## tiksi

Oletko Aki kerennyt vielä testaamaan sitä Tunen pullotelinettä? Mitenhän se mahtaa ajaa asiansa? Entäs onko kellään kokemuksia tälläisistä: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...aufmodell.html

----------


## p-olkisin

hommaat vaan suoraan tälläiset linkut niin ei jää harmittaa:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...-DC-16-17.html


Itse en maasturii moista telinettä laittais. maantie pyörässä menettelee vaikkakin joskus täys pullo on jumahtanut telineeseen aika tiukalle. toisilla toimii maasturissa. telineessä pitää käyttää taxcin/tunen pulloja.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Maasturissa lienee ainoat järkevät pullotelineet King Cage (48g/28g) ja Spessun joku muoviteline taisi pelittää hyvin myös.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Asiaahan täällä taas puhutaan. Ei taida tosiaan tuo Tunen teline olla ihan huolettomimmasta päästä... Tarttis tässä joskus tehdä yhteenveto Sparkin nykyisten palikoiden luotettavuudesta ja huolettomuudesta, jotta muut voisivat välttyä rahojen tuhlaamiselta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

On taas vaihteeksi hiukan keulahanketta kehitteillä... 

Lähtökohta on, etten ole ihan tyytyväinen Sparkin nykyisen jousituksen (DT Carbon + Manitou R7 MRD TPC) toimintaan. Vanhalla kevytrungolla, jossa on takaiskarina Fox RP3 ja keulana Fox F100 RLC, on vaan yksinkertaisesti mukavampi ajella kuin Sparkilla. Takaiskareissa ei ole valtavaa eroa, mutta F100 on mun mielestä toiminnaltaan selkeästi miellyttävämpi kuin R7.

Siksipä soitin Rtechiin ja kysyin, voisiko asialle tehdä jotain. Norvaston Mikko alkoikin suoltaa samantien ideoita, joilla perus-Foxia voisi viilailla keveämmäksi toiminnan kärsimättä. Lopputulos on, että yrittävät nyt sitten rakentaa mulle customoidun Kettu-keulan, joka on sekä mahdollisimman kevyt että mahdollisimman toimiva. DT:n kuitukeulan lukemiin ei tulla pääsemään, mutta jospa vaikka 1400 g alittuisi siten, että toiminta olisi yhtä oivaa kuin 2008-mallisessa F100 RLC:ssä.

Vuosia sitten Rtech viritti SID World Cup -keulan 1100-grammaiseksi tekemällä vaimennuspuolen kokonaan uusiksi, ja ajoinkin sitten tuolla keulalla useita vuosia ilman ongelmia. Saa nähdä, mitä tästä Fox-virityksestä syntyy. Palailen asiaan, kun on jotain kerrottavaa.

----------


## px

Kuulostaa aikas mielenkiintoiselta tuo keulasäätö. Saiskohan sitä DT:n kuitukeulaa tuunattua vielä kepoisemmaksi tuolla Norvaston pajalla..?  :Leveä hymy:  Ja asiaan liittyen, sainpa viimein punnattua tuon oman R7:nkin oikealla grammavaa'alla. Omat tarkat vaa'at kun yltävät vain 1000 grammaan asti, ja Erittäin Luotettava (tm) Bilteman loistelias kalavaaka näytti sille 1.32kg viimeisimmän huollon jälkeen, ja Special Biken vaaka 1317g. Putsattuna ja tarrat poistettuna 1311g. Kaulaputkea on noin 175mm. Jos tuo DT:n kuitukeula on sen 1170g ilmoitetun painon mukaan, niin todellisuus ei tuosta enää paljoa heitä.. kalliita grammoja tulisi. Varsinkin jos joskus innostuu viilailemaan nuo R7:n vannejarrutapit pois  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sparkilla on nyt massakausi meneillään.  :Hymy:  Keulaksi on tulossa noin 100 g nykyistä painavampi, ja luovuin myös Powercordzeista. Tilalle tuli ihan tavalliset teräsvaijerit. Näyttäisi siltä, että nuo muovinarut tuppaavat hiukan luisumaan ainakin pakkaskelissä. Eli vaikka narun kiristää tiukalle vaihtajaan kiinni, muutaman tunnin lenkin jälkeen vaijeri on luisunut millin tai kaksi. Ja tuollainen on tietenkin merkittävän ärsyttävää varsinkin tuon maantievaihtajasta viritetyn etuvaihtajan kanssa, jonka on oltava kohtuullisen tarkasti säädöissään, jotta ketju menee helposti kaikille kolmelle eturattaalle.

----------


## px

> ...ja luovuin myös Powercordzeista. Tilalle tuli ihan tavalliset teräsvaijerit. Näyttäisi siltä, että nuo muovinarut tuppaavat hiukan luisumaan ainakin pakkaskelissä. Eli vaikka narun kiristää tiukalle vaihtajaan kiinni, muutaman tunnin lenkin jälkeen vaijeri on luisunut millin tai kaksi. Ja tuollainen on tietenkin merkittävän ärsyttävää varsinkin tuon maantievaihtajasta viritetyn etuvaihtajan kanssa, jonka on oltava kohtuullisen tarkasti säädöissään, jotta ketju menee helposti kaikille kolmelle eturattaalle.



No johan. Ja kun just eilen päätin että voisin kokeilla itsekin noita Voimanaruja. Eivät taida sitten kuitenkaan olla yhtä voimissaan kuin ne kuuluisat tamperelaiset jäätyneet pulkannarut  :Leveä hymy: . Mites noi Ultralight I-Linkit ovat pelittäneet?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei Voimanarut ihan toivottomat ole, mutta on niissä hiukan enemmän murhetta kuin teräsvaijereissa. Ja kevennysintoilusta huolimatta tässä on kuitenkin ennen kaikkea tarkoitus rakentaa laitetta Tahkon pitkälle matkalle, eli luotettavuudesta ei sovi tinkiä. Enkä halua tinkiä myöskään mukavuudesta, ja siksi jousitus on menossa vaihtoon.

I-Linkeistä en pysty sanomaan ainakaan toistaiseksi mitään pahaa. Ovat äärikevyet ja toimivat hienosti.

----------


## p-olkisin

olithan kiristäny ne narut pulttien alle tosi kireälle? monet valittannet tuosta luistamisesta mutta muistaakseni toiset väittää että riittävästi kiristämällä pysyy paikoillaan.
itselläkin tais etuvaihtaja karata säädöistä. pitäis kai ulkoiluttaa tyuota pyörää, se ei oo tainnu päästä tampereen kisan jälkee ulos?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, kyllä ne oli kiristetty titaanipultin maksimimomentin tuolle puolen. Ja teräspulttiinhan ei vaihdeta, koska jopa alumiinisen pitäisi riittää tuohon kohteeseen.  :Hymy:  Korostetaan nyt vielä, että kyllä Powercordzit on varmaan mahdollista saada toimimaan ongelmitta, mutta koska niiden kanssa joutuu kuitenkin jonkin verran häsläämään, palasin takaisin teräkseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Joo, kyllä ne oli kiristetty titaanipultin maksimimomentin tuolle puolen. Ja teräspulttiinhan ei vaihdeta, koska jopa alumiinisen pitäisi riittää tuohon kohteeseen.  Korostetaan nyt vielä, että kyllä Powercordzit on varmaan mahdollista saada toimimaan ongelmitta, mutta koska niiden kanssa joutuu kuitenkin jonkin verran häsläämään, palasin takaisin teräkseen.



Onko muuten teräsvaijereissa jotain eroja? Mä tarvisin uudet, pidemmät vaijerit mun Nokoneihin. Onko ne ihan vaan tavalliset teräsvaijerit?

EDIT: Ilmeisesti ovat 1,1mm paksuja ja normaalit on 1,2mm?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sain lopultakin valmiiksi jonkinlaisen yhteenvetolistan siitä, kuinka toimivilta Sparkin palikat vaikuttavat jonkinlaisen kestotestin jälkeen.

*Järjettömän kalliit kevytosat*

Kammet: Clavicula mtb
- ei ongelmia
- ei kevennysvaraa

Kiekot: Tune Prince/Princess - Sapim CX-Ray - Innolite XCC250
- ei ongelmia toistaiseksi, mutta Tunen takanapoja on muilla räjähdellyt
- etukiekossa voisi titaanipinnat toimia, mutta muuten ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa avokiekoilla

Ohjainkannatin: AX-Lightness Zeus mtb
- ei ongelmia
- ei kevennysvaraa

Ohjaustanko: AX-Lightness Hera
- ei ongelmia
- ei kevennysvaraa

Polkimet: Crankbrothers Eggbeater 4ti
- ei ongelmia
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa

Runko: Scott Spark 10 (2008)
- ei ongelmia
- kevennysvaraa n. 200 g (MSC Koncept Carbon)

Satula-tolppa-combo: Signature
- erikoisosa, joka on iteroitu riittävän kestäväksi
- ei ongelmia
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa

Takaiskari: DT SSD Carbon
- ei pidä ilmoja sisällään yhtä luotettavasti kuin Fox, mutta muuten oikein hyvä
- ei kevennysvaraa


*Melko kalliit kevytosat*

Etuvaihtaja: Shimano Dura-Ace + MCFK-kuitupanta
- toimii ongelmitta vain tarkasti säädettynä
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa

Jarrut: Hope Mini Pro
- ei ongelmia 
- jarrusatuloiden alumiinipultit toimineet ongelmitta jo vuosia
- kevennysvaraa reilut 50 g (Formula R1)

Ketju: KMC X9SL
- ei ongelmia
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa ysiketjuilla

Kiekkojen kiristimet: Tune Skyline mtb
- ei ongelmia, tosin hidastavat merkittävästi renkaanvaihtoa  :Hymy: 
- ei kevennysvaraa

Ohjainlaakeri: Ritchey WCS Carbon
- ei ongelmia
- kevennysvaraa parikymmentä grammaa (Extralite tai Tune)

Takapakka: Shimano Dura-Ace
- ei ongelmia
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa käyttöä kestävillä ysipakoilla

Takavaihtaja: SRAM X0 (medium cage carbon)
- ei ongelmia
- n. 50 g kevennysvaraa Lightweight-takavaihtajalla  :Hymy: 

Vaijerinkuoret: Alligator I-link mini
- ei ongelmia
- ei kevennysvaraa

Vaijerit: Powercordz
- periaatteessa toimivat hyvin, mutta vaijeri tuppaa lipsahtelemaan kiristyspultin alta, vaikka kuinka kiristäisi
- ei kevennysvaraa


*Hinnaltaan järkevät kevytosat*

Gripit: Syntace cork tape
- ei ongelmia
- muutama gramma kevennysvaraa vaahtomuovigripeillä

Joustohaarukka: Manitou R7 MRD TPC 100 mm
- ei luotettavuusongelmia
- helppo huoltaa, muttei ole toiminnaltaan yhtä miellyttävä kuin Fox F100
- n. 100 g kevennysvaraa (DT XRC 100 Race)

Ohjainlaakerin kiristin: FRM + Tunen kuitukorkki
- ei ongelmia
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa

Renkaat: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0"
- ei ongelmia, joskin vain kovapohjaisten reittien renkaat
- ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa

Satulatolpan kiristin: Soul Kozak
- ei ongelmia
- pari grammaa kevennysvaraa kuitupannalla

Sisärenkaat: Continental Supersonic
- ei ongelmia
- paikattavissa uudelleen, uudelleen ja uudelleen  :Hymy: 
- kevennysvaraa n. 50 g litkuilla

Takavaihtajan pikkurattaat: Tiso
- ei ongelmia
- muutama gramma kevennysvaraa kuiturattailla

Vaihdevivut: SRAM X0 twist shifters
- ei ongelmia
- n. 50 g kevennysvaraa (Paul), mutta toiminta saattaisi vaatia totuttelua

Vannenauha: Notubes yellow tape
- ei ongelmia
- ei kevennysvaraa

----------


## Olmi

> Sain lopultakin valmiiksi jonkinlaisen yhteenvetolistan siitä, kuinka toimivilta Sparkin palikat vaikuttavat jonkinlaisen kestotestin jälkeen.



Tätä on odotettu, kiitos Aki! Ei tarvitse enää koko ketjua selailla etsien, puntarikuvia ja muita.  :Hymy:

----------


## VAHVA

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...0ce89557021bb2

Pakka tuntus ainakin olevan kevyt.

----------


## rake

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...oducts_id=1186 Tuollahan oisi tuo dt:n etujousitus, vai onko hakemasi malli?

----------


## elasto

> http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/produc...0ce89557021bb2
> 
> Pakka tuntus ainakin olevan kevyt.



Eipä vaan taida toi alumiinipakka ainakaan olla kovin järkevä ostos.

Mitenköhän nää kokonaan titaaniset toimii?

http://www.actionsports.de/Cassettes...6g::24524.html

Mites muuten noissa XTR/DA -pakoissa, kuluuko ne titaaniset rattaat nyt nopeammin vai hitaammin kuin muut?

----------


## haedon

> Eipä vaan taida toi alumiinipakka ainakaan olla kovin järkevä ostos.



Varmaan mullakin vaihtuu toi XX:n alumiinipakka titaaniseen, kunhan saa sen loppuunkulutettua, jos ei muuten niin ihan testimielessä. Muutaman satasen kestänyt kyllä kevyttä ajelua jo.

----------


## 1AH8

> Etuvaihtaja: Shimano Dura-Ace + MCFK-kuitupanta
> - toimii ongelmitta vain tarkasti säädettynä
> - ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa



Paljonkos tuolla kombolla on painoa? Kevenisikö yhtään nuilla?

->http://www.mscbikes.com/components.p...G&familia=0084

Varmaankin puhutaan muutamista grammoista suuntaan tai toiseen mutta  kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> VAHVA

Kiitokset linkistä, mutta yritän ainakin toistaiseksi vältellä alumiinipakkoja, koska niiden kulutuskestävyys on kovin heikko.

--> rake

Hieno olis tuokin keula, mutta tuo ei kuitenkaan ole se 1170-grammainen malli.

--> 1AH8

DA:n etuvaihataja + MFCK-kuitupanta on yhteensä 65 g. Ja nyt, kun vaihdoin muovinarut teräsvaijereihin, etuvaihtaja tuntuisi pysyvän säädöissään ongelmitta. Vietin tänään reilut 8 h Sparkin kanssa Tampereen talvitourissa, ja etuvaihtaja toimi koko reissun ilman ongelmia. Ehkä tuolla Tison vaihtajalla voisi gramma tai kaksi irrota, mutta kovin vähäiseksi se kuitenkin jäisi. Eikä luotettavuudesta ole tietoa, vaikka etuvaihtaja toki ääriyksinkertainen laite onkin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Varmaan mullakin vaihtuu toi XX:n alumiinipakka titaaniseen...



Puhutaanhan tässä nyt xx-light-bikes -alumiinipakasta? Vai onko olemassa myös SRAM XX -alumiinipakka?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitenköhän nää kokonaan titaaniset toimii? Mites muuten noissa XTR/DA -pakoissa, kuluuko ne titaaniset rattaat nyt nopeammin vai hitaammin kuin muut?



Periaatteessa tuollainen 10-lehtinen Fun Works -titaanipakka voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen. Onhan se kallis, mutta jos se kestää kuten DA, niin hinta ei kuitenkaan ole ihan mahdoton.

XTR/DA-pakkojen teräs- ja titaanirattaiden kulumiseroihin en osaa ottaa ainakaan mitään kokemusperäistä kantaa...

----------


## znood

mulla on titaaniset kuluneet nopeemmin, siks ne yleensä onkin shimanossa sielä yläpäässä että hammasta kohden tulee pienempi rasitus

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, eikös se noin mee teoriassakin. Eli samankokoinen kalikka on teräksestä tehtynä vahvempi kuin titaanista. Toki se titaaninen on hiukan kevyempi.

----------


## ZeiZei66

> Joo, eikös se noin mee teoriassakin. Eli samankokoinen kalikka on teräksestä tehtynä vahvempi kuin titaanista. Toki se titaaninen on hiukan kevyempi.



Se vähän riippuu seoksesta! Niin titaania kuin terästä ja alumiinia löytyy kymmeniä eri kovuuksia/sitkeyksiä!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Se vähän riippuu seoksesta! Niin titaania kuin terästä ja alumiinia löytyy kymmeniä eri kovuuksia/sitkeyksiä!



Joo, varmasti näin. Mutta voiko sen verran kuitenkin yleistää, että takapakassa oleva titaaniratas todennäköisesti kuluu nopeammin kuin vastaavankokoinen teräsratas? Vai käytetäänkö noissakin niin erilaisia seoksia, ettei mitään yleistyksiä voi tehdä?

----------


## ZeiZei66

> Joo, varmasti näin. Mutta voiko sen verran kuitenkin yleistää, että takapakassa oleva titaaniratas todennäköisesti kuluu nopeammin kuin vastaavankokoinen teräsratas? Vai käytetäänkö noissakin niin erilaisia seoksia, ettei mitään yleistyksiä voi tehdä?



Joo kyllähän se niin taitaa olla, sillä kustannus syistä ei varmaan käytetä kaikkein "parhaimpia" seoksia!

----------


## px

Sram xx -pakka on käsittääkseni muuten terästä, mutta suurin ratas alumiinia. Se suurin ratas on myös vaihdettava.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Alumiinipakat voi kyllä unohtaa, aina. Ne ei vaan toimi.

Jotkut Ti-pakat pelaa minusta ihan ok, kuten Tune mutta toki kulúminen maasturissa voi ylittää järjen rajan. Maantie ja TT-pyörissä ne  viä menee.

Jos mulla olisi 10s maasturissa, vilkaisisin Red 11-28 pakkaa. 11-23 versio on tasa 150g+5g lukkorengas. (vs. Tune 142g)

Terästä ja pelaa jopa paremmin kuin halvemmat Sram pakat.

Mulla on muuten yksi Tunen musta ohjainlaakeri Scottihin tuossa notkumassa. Ittellä on punainen Scalessa.

----------


## haedon

> Sram xx -pakka on käsittääkseni muuten terästä, mutta suurin ratas alumiinia. Se suurin ratas on myös vaihdettava.



Joo se isoin on vaan alumiinia, mutta koko pakan hinta kun on noin 250 euroa ja jos koko pakan joutuu vaihtamaan yhden rattaan kulumisen takia niin toi Fun Works on halvempi. Myös Red vois tosiaan olla vaihtoehtona, kuten Samu mainitsi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jos mulla olisi 10s maasturissa, vilkaisisin Red 11-28 pakkaa.



Tää on kiinnostava sitten, kun 10-pykäläiset XX-gripparit tulee myyntiin.





> Mulla on muuten yksi Tunen musta ohjainlaakeri Scottihin tuossa notkumassa. Ittellä on punainen Scalessa.



Bobo vai Bubu vai jotain muuta? Laitahan puntariin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Joo se isoin on vaan alumiinia, mutta koko pakan hinta kun on noin 250 euroa...



Kuulostaapa erikoiselta ratkaisulta. Tässä täytyy olla taustalla tilastollinen analyysi siitä, etteivät pyöräilijät keskimäärin juurikaan käytä takapakan suurinta ratasta.  :Leveä hymy:  XX:n kai kuitenkin pitäisi olla aidosti ajoa kestävä osasarja...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Täytyy punnata, se on sellainen Scott yhteensopiva anyway. Jotakin 63-65g...

BTW, "vähän" saa hinkata jos pilaa 36th alurattaan takaa....

----------


## jaakkoso

Eiks tuo Redin pakka oo vähän helposti tukkeutuvaa kamaa maastokäytössä?

----------


## kh74

> Eiks tuo Redin pakka oo vähän helposti tukkeutuvaa kamaa maastokäytössä?



Joo, mutta se Sramin XX-pakka on hyvinkin kuraa kestävän näköinen vempele.

Laittaisivat siihen jonkun timanttipinnoitteen, että se kestäisi vaikka kolme vuotta, ja sen vois jo vaikka järkisyihin vedoten ostaakkin.

----------


## Sakkeri91

> Kuulostaapa erikoiselta ratkaisulta. Tässä täytyy olla taustalla tilastollinen analyysi siitä, etteivät pyöräilijät keskimäärin juurikaan käytä takapakan suurinta ratasta.  XX:n kai kuitenkin pitäisi olla aidosti ajoa kestävä osasarja...



Onhan noita 32t alurattaitakin edessä, eikä ne ihan hetkessä ole piikillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onhan noita 32t alurattaitakin edessä, eikä ne ihan hetkessä ole piikillä.



Totta. Tajusin tämän itsekin parin tunnin viiveellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Isommissa rattaissa tosiaan on enemmän piikkejä kantamassa kuormaa, niin ei kulu niin nopeasti.

----------


## haedon

No joo, aina pitää löytää tekosyitä vaihtaa vielä kevyempään :Vink: . Eikä tuota suurinta ratasta ole tullut käytettyä kuin kaikkein jyrkimmissä mäissä rauhallista vauhtia noustessa, joten kuluminen taitaa olla aika nimellistä.





> Eiks tuo Redin pakka oo vähän helposti tukkeutuvaa kamaa maastokäytössä?



Tuossa yx päivä just mietin että ei ole ollut ainakaan talvella XX-pakassa samaa ongelmaa kuin XTR:ssä että lunta kertyy pakkaan ja vaihteet pomppii. Ehkä rakenne saattaa olla paremmin puhtaana pysyvä, kun koneistettu "ontoksi". Näkee sitten kun alkaa kevään kurakelit.

Jaa täytyykin muistaa säätää takavaihtajan vaijeria, kun eilisellä lenkillä loppui säätövara vaihtajasta venymisen takia.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

En oikein tiedä moniko kylpee kurassa noilla kevennysmaatureilla joka päivä mutta jotenkin luulisin että tukkeutuminen ei ole ongelma ihan helposti.

----------


## px

Tollainen tuli. Vähän väärä väri Epikkiä ajatellen, mutta kun suhteellisen halvalla sai tuon aihion uutena niin ehkä sen kestää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tiksi

hieno! mutta väri pitää ehdottomasti vaihtaa... pyörästä tai vaihtajasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakkeri91

px purkaa vaihtajan, käyttää kodinputkimiehessä tuon anodisoidun osan ja kiillottaa sen, sillä säästetään useita mikrogrammoja!

Ja toki kiinnityspultti vaihtuu alumiiniseen? Eikuäh! Sehän on jo, kun se on anodisoitu.

----------


## ePa

> hieno! mutta väri pitää ehdottomasti vaihtaa... pyörästä tai vaihtajasta



Homma etenee jo...

----------


## haedon

> hieno! mutta väri pitää ehdottomasti vaihtaa... pyörästä tai vaihtajasta



Olis aika magee uuden oranssi-mustan Niner Air 9 Carbon :in kanssa:


Muutenkin sopiva aihio 7- tai 6.X painoisen 29", jos paino pitää paikkaansa.

----------


## Concorde

Ompahan päheen näköinen Niner!  Jotenkin räyhäkäs ja harmoninen samalla kertaa. Mii laiks

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hieno takavaihtaja peksillä! Jos en olisi täysjoustopyörien pilaama, voisi jopa harkita tuollaisen täysjäykän hiilikuituninerin rakentamista...

----------


## VAHVA

Paikallisessa hypistelty Hopen uusia jarruja - ja tilattu heti samanlaiset. Tulee alukahvalla  mutta vaikuttas kohtuu kevyeltä, punnataan kun kerkeis käymään uudelleen.

Nyt punnattu Etujarru PM/160 i(lman IS sovitinta) = 287g. Takajarru pitemmällä letkullla mutta pienemmällä levyllä lienee aikalailla saman painoinen.

----------


## haedon

> Niner Air 9 Carbon...



Joo, löytyi yksi messukuva, jossa vaaka näyttää pelkälle rungolle painoksi ilman vaihtajan korvaketta 2,14 lbs eli alle kilon  :No huh!: . On tietenkin kaikista pienin runkokoko. Jäykän etuhaarukan painoksi löysin 550g. Vanteeksi ZTR Race 29" 1370g ynnä muuta "kohtuuhintaista" hipopalikkaa niin laskin painoksi alle 7kg.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Massakausi jatkuu. XC-koitoksiin, joissa rengasrikko pilaa kisan joka tapauksessa, vois ihan vaan periaatteesta lähteä noilla 24-grammaisilla Tunen kiekkojenkiristimillä, mutta vähänkään pidempiä kisoja varten on nää Tune DC 16/17 -pikalinkut. Mukavan oloisilta vaikuttavat, mutta saa nähdä, kuinka toimivat.

----------


## t-man

Ei varsinaisesti liity tähän topikkiin, mutta claviculat löytyy jo varsin erilaiseen käyttöön tarkoitetuista konkeleista tulevaisuudessa... :Vink:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Minkähänlaista ryskäämistä ne kestää?

Mietin vaan että milloin aletaan DH-kisapyörissä nähdä moisia.  :Sarkastinen: 

Edit: Myöhässä minäkin, ja pahasti.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shamus

Claviculoista on tehty DH versiota jo pari vuotta...

----------


## t-man

Tjaa, no hittolainen sentään ku oon myöhässä  :Hymy:

----------


## kide

Onkos Aki koskaan harkinnut Lefty-keulaa? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun törmäsin sellasen 29er-versioon, jolle mainostetaan 1179g massaa. Sellaisessa voisi yhdistyä keveys ja äärimmäisen aktiivinen toiminta, kun teleskooppi on kunnolla laakeroitu. 

Muitakin osia joutuisi tietty vaihtelemaan ja niistä tulisi varmasti grammoja takkiin rankasti. Lisäksi kiekon irroitus hankaloituisi merkittävästi, mutta rengastöitä vartenhan sitä ei edes tarvitse irrottaa. Ja sitten on tietysti vielä huoltonäkökohdat, ulkonäöstä nyt puhumattakaan...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Joskus muistan nähneeni tuollaisen Vuokatissakin lähtöviivalla... 2008 kesällä?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Onkos Aki koskaan harkinnut Lefty-keulaa? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun törmäsin sellasen 29er-versioon, jolle mainostetaan 1179g massaa. Sellaisessa voisi yhdistyä keveys ja äärimmäisen aktiivinen toiminta, kun teleskooppi on kunnolla laakeroitu. 
> 
> Muitakin osia joutuisi tietty vaihtelemaan ja niistä tulisi varmasti grammoja takkiin rankasti. Lisäksi kiekon irroitus hankaloituisi merkittävästi, mutta rengastöitä vartenhan sitä ei edes tarvitse irrottaa. Ja sitten on tietysti vielä huoltonäkökohdat, ulkonäöstä nyt puhumattakaan...



Noissa Leftyissä on ilmeisesti "unohdettu"kaulaputki ja t-kappaleet pois painosta...oikaiskaa jos muistan väärin!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Periaatteessa Lefty olis hieno, mutta ainakin AX:n stemmistä joutuisi sitten kai luopumaan. Eli kokonaisuutta ajatellen se ei taida olla ihan kevein vaihtoehto, vaikka itse keula onkin samoissa lukemissa kuin DT XRC Race.

Markullahan (Aninko) tuollainen keula oli Sparkissaan kiinni. Vielä kesällä 2008 mies kiersi ahkerasti maastokisoja.

----------


## izmo

> Periaatteessa Lefty olis hieno, mutta ainakin AX:n stemmistä joutuisi sitten kai luopumaan. Eli kokonaisuutta ajatellen se ei taida olla ihan kevein vaihtoehto, vaikka itse keula onkin samoissa lukemissa kuin DT XRC Race.
> 
> Markullahan (Aninko) tuollainen keula oli Sparkissaan kiinni. Vielä kesällä 2008 mies kiersi ahkerasti maastokisoja.




mun mielestä ei sovi tohon pyörään ulkonäöllisesti... jätä vaan pyörään se vanha risukeppi kiinni...

----------


## tiksi

> mun mielestä ei sovi tohon pyörään ulkonäöllisesti... jätä vaan pyörään se vanha risukeppi kiinni...



DT vois sopia  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

Onko tietoa tekeekö Extraliten navoilla mitään? Äkkiseltään löytyi vain muutama kommentti jossa haukuttiin vapaarattaan laakerointia.

----------


## haedon

Tekee, hienoa ja laadukasta työtä ovat. Laakereista kuullut myös juttua ja joku väitti myös saaneensa vapaarattaan hajalle. Huoltoon suositellaan lähetettäväksi tehtaalle.

----------


## Shamus

Uudet Middleburnit... mites toi suhtautuu XTR:n painoon?

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Kiekot: Tune Prince/Princess - Sapim CX-Ray - Innolite XCC250
> - ei ongelmia toistaiseksi, mutta Tunen takanapoja on muilla räjähdellyt
> - etukiekossa voisi titaanipinnat toimia, mutta muuten ei juurikaan kevennysvaraa avokiekoilla



Missä muuten olet kasauttanut kiekot, vaiko rakennellut itse? R-techissähän eivät CX-Rayhin koske pitkällä tikullakaan, enää.  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> p-olkisin

Markku, joka kisasi Lefty-Sparkillaan vielä kesällä 08, ajoi Extralite-kiekoilla. Kyselin joskus Markulta kokemuksia noista navoista, ja pelkkiä kehuja sieltä silloin tuli. Titaanipinnoja sen sijaan katkeili takakiekosta lähes joka kisassa.  :Hymy: 

--> Shamus

Tuossa ei taida olla keskiölaakeria mukana... Enpä oo punninnut pelkkiä kampia, mutta kaikkine hilppeineen mun XTR-970-kammet on 780 g. Aika lähelle kuuttasataa saattaa mennä pelkät kammet.

--> Space Cowboy

Itse kasailin nuo kiekot. Erityisen hyvä en vielä hommassa ole, mutta koukuttavaa puuhaa se joka tapauksessa on. R-tech ei tosiaan tee mielellään Sapimin pinnoista mitään, kun niiden laadussa on kuulemma ollut ihan liikaa vaihtelua viime vuosina.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Pelottavan ohuet ovat nuo Tune DC16/17 -pikalinkkujen kuituvivut. Kävin tänään testilenkillä, enkä oikein meinannu uskaltaa kiristää niitä tiukalle. Mutta kai ne on riittävän vahvoiksi suunniteltu... Ja ongelmattomat ne ainakin testilenkillä olivat. Muutenkin vaikuttaa kisafillari olevan nyt kohtuu luotettavassa ja toimivassa kunnossa. Mutta ehkä se sitten ekassa kisassa räjähtää.  :Hymy: 

Oli aika komee keli.

----------


## Plus

> Uudet Middleburnit... mites toi suhtautuu XTR:n painoon?



Jokos noita saa ostettua jostain?

----------


## Shamus

Foxcomp messuilla kertoi että saa... :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Markullahan (Aninko) tuollainen keula oli Sparkissaan kiinni. Vielä kesällä 2008 mies kiersi ahkerasti maastokisoja.



Sitä Leftyö ei sittn voi sovittaa kuin lastenpyöriin. Ei mahtunut mun Scale:n XL-runkokoon emäputki kruunujen väliin joten nakkasin se mäelle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## px

> ..joten nakkasin se mäelle.



Scalen vai Leftyn?  :Vink:

----------


## viskaali

Onko tietoa paljonko centerlock ja 6-pultti navoilla on painoeroa? Esim. Mavic SLR crossmax tms. Olettaisin 6 pulttijärjestelmän vaativan enemmän tavaraa navan ympärille, jossa pulttien kierteetkin sijaitsevat. 
Kiinnostaisi paljonko tulee rotsiin teoriassa, kun Formulan centerlock adapterisetti painaa 25g ja siitä kun vähentää esim. titaanipultit 6g. Siis onko tuo centerlock napa enemmän tai vähemmän keveämpi kuin 19g?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Enpä osaa kunnolla vastata tähän viskaalin kysymykseen. Kokonaismassan (napa + jarrulevy + jarrulevyn kiinnitysosat) kannalta 6-pultti-systeemi lienee kevyempi, mutta ero saattaa tosiaan nykyään olla aika marginaalinen, kun alle 15-grammaisiakin centerlock-IS-adaptereita taitaa olla jo olemassa. En tiedä, joko noita saa kaupasta.

Todennäköisesti itselläni olisi Sparkissa ainakin takanapana DT190, jos niitä saisi 6-pulttiversiona, tai jos äärikevyitä adaptereita löytyisi. Tunen takanavan luotettavuus hiukan arveluttaa, vaikkei siinä toistaiseksi ookaan mitään ongelmaa ollut.

----------


## MacGyver

Jos kattoo vaikka DT 240s napoja, niin valmistajan ilmoittaman mukaan etunavalla eroa tulee 18g (154g vs 136g) ja takanavalla 12g (267g vs 255g).

----------


## hannibaali

http://www.actionsports.de/Schaltheb...ch::27070.html

Nyt näyttäs 2x10 grippareitakin olevan funworksilla tarjolla.

----------


## px

> http://www.actionsports.de/Schaltheb...ch::27070.html
> 
> Nyt näyttäs 2x10 grippareitakin olevan funworksilla tarjolla.



Jep, mutta Shimano-yhteensopivia vain :/ Tosin, mikäs estää laittamasta vaikka Dura-acen kymppipakkaa ja Dura-acen takavaihtajaa. Ja taas ropisee pari grammaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jep, mutta Shimano-yhteensopivia vain :/ Tosin, mikäs estää laittamasta vaikka Dura-acen kymppipakkaa ja Dura-acen takavaihtajaa. Ja taas ropisee pari grammaa



Eieiei... Jos ostetaan Shimano-yhteensopivat gripparit, silloin ostetaan myös Lightweight-takavaihtaja, joka ei toimi SRAM:n vaijerivedolla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannibaali

Tosiaan, mikäs helekatin järki on tehdä 2x10 shimanolle, näillä markkinoilla...Saksalaiset..

----------


## viskaali

Sramilta aika kevyt 9-pakka, XG999 175g (11-32), pikapuolin pitäisi ilmestyä myymälöihin.

----------


## Pekka L

Tää kun on tämmönen grammanviilaajien hiekkalaatikko, niin kysynpä teitiltä. Rakensin äsken huvikseni maastoetukiekon vähän ikäänkuin testiin itselle. Ajatus oli saada suht' kevyt, mutta kuitenkin luja kiekko. Ja edullinen :Sarkastinen: 
 CX-rayt on kalliita ja karsastan ajatusta Revoista maastossa. Oon kuullut raporttia niiden vetelyydestä. Mutta mikä lie se kiekko ollut? Jos maailmassa vielä johonkin voi luottaa niin se on oma työ. Ei kun tekemään ja kokeilemaan. Hokasin näet, että 36 Revoa painaa vähemmän kuin 32 Compia. Joten sellainen sitten, 36 Revoa alunippelein Centerlock XT-navan ja XC717 Disc kehän väliin. Josko riittävä pinnamäärä tukevoittaisi rakennelmaa, sen näkee sitten käytössä mitä siitä tuli.

Se varsinainen kysymys lopulta: kiekko painaa 752g. Mihin kategoriaan tuo nyt sitten painonsa puolesta menee? Kevyt se ei ole, mutta onko edes "kevyehkö"? Mulla ei nääs ole noista maasto-osista niin hajua mitä niiden kuuluu painaa kun on nuo levyjarrunavat jne...

Napa on edellistä mallia (765) ja kiekko tuli maksamaan 76 puntaa, eli n.85€. Vannenauha puuttuu vielä.

----------


## elasto

Aika painava etukiekoksi se kyllä on. Tässä taulukko maastokiekkojen painoista parina:

Überüber: <1000g
Über: <1100g
Tosi kevyt: <1200g
Kevyt on: <1300g
Semisti kevyt: <1400g
OK: <1500g
Painava: +1500g

----------


## Patrik

Pyörästä riippuen. Tässä ketjussa tuo elaston lista varmaan pätee, mutta Pekan Dawgin kaltaseen pyörään en kyllä 1500-grammasia kiekkoja harkitsisikaan.

Ihan ok-painonen tuo etukiekko tohon pyörään on, varsinkin hintaan nähden. Esim. Crossmax ST etukiekko painaa 735g.

----------


## Brunberg

Tosi halpahan se on, mä olen ajatellut päivittää työmatkasinkulan crossridet kevyempiin mutta selkeä update maksaisi yli 500e jos tehdasvalmista halajaa. Jääkööt kauppaan vaikka kiekkojen keventäminen olisikin paras veto mitä voi tehdä renkaiden ohella.

----------


## R-Hemmo

> Aika painava etukiekoksi se kyllä on. Tässä taulukko maastokiekkojen painoista parina:
> 
> Überüber: <1000g
> Über: <1100g
> Tosi kevyt: <1200g
> Kevyt on: <1300g
> Semisti kevyt: <1400g
> OK: <1500g
> Painava: +1500g



Varsin vaativaa porukkaa tällä palstalla...  :Vink:

----------


## Itsok

> Varsin vaativaa porukkaa tällä palstalla...



Niinpä. Lista sanoo että esim meikäläisen dt 240 + dt comp + mavic 717 disc ( 1675 g ) on kauheet riippakiviankkurit, joita ei oikeastaan voi edes harkita työmatkapyöräilyä kummempaan  :Leveä hymy:  Sama setti revon pinnoillakin on luokkaa +1500 g ja luokitellaan painavaksi. Ehkäpä dt:n navat on vaan sit kauheet ankkurit ja niitä pitäisi vältää jatkossa  :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy: 

Kevennyspyöriin lista on toki oikean kuuloinen...

----------


## Pekka L

Ehkä tää oli sittenkin väärä topikki :Hymy:  Mutta keskustelua sentään herätti.

Mitkään kevennyskiekot ei kyseessä ole. Niiden pitää kestää ajoittaista lievää väärinkäyttöäkin. Taitaa alle 1000g "maasto"kiekot olla enempi Show, No-Go meinikiä.

Dawgissa tosiaan testiä ja kovaa kättä ja jos miellyttää, niin sitten rakennetaan pari sille. Loppusijoituskohde kiekoille olisi mielessä pyörivä 9,X kg jäykkäperä. Tuohon pääseminenhän ei mitään eksotiikkaa pahemmin vaadi. Sellaista peruskevyttä tavaraa. Eikö?
Ja n.1,6kg kiekkopari ei aiheuta vielä turhia paineita muiden osien painon suhteen.

----------


## elasto

> Varsin vaativaa porukkaa tällä palstalla...



Ota huomioon ketju missä nyt keskustellaan! Ehkä jossain toisessa ketjussa keskusteltaessa voisi jollain 1600g kiekoilla ajaakin, mutta ei täällä... ehei...  :Vink: 





> Ehkä tää oli sittenkin väärä topikki Mutta keskustelua sentään herätti.
> 
> Mitkään kevennyskiekot ei kyseessä ole. Niiden pitää kestää ajoittaista lievää väärinkäyttöäkin. Taitaa alle 1000g "maasto"kiekot olla enempi Show, No-Go meinikiä.
> 
> Dawgissa tosiaan testiä ja kovaa kättä ja jos miellyttää, niin sitten rakennetaan pari sille. Loppusijoituskohde kiekoille olisi mielessä pyörivä 9,X kg jäykkäperä. Tuohon pääseminenhän ei mitään eksotiikkaa pahemmin vaadi. Sellaista peruskevyttä tavaraa. Eikö?
> Ja n.1,6kg kiekkopari ei aiheuta vielä turhia paineita muiden osien painon suhteen.



http://www.jpracingbike1.com/Quelque...-ccWaaaaaa.asp

Tuosta linkistä nuo ylimmät kiekot on muistaakseni samanlaiset millä eräs norjalainen nimimerkki "Ole" ajatteli tämän kauden kisailla. Mieshän painaa kuitenkin 80kg. Viime kauden taisi kisailla jollain hieman alle 1100g kiekoilla ilman ongelmia eli eipä noi välttämättä mitään "only show no go" -kiekkoja ole, mutta ei niistä jokapäiväiseen käyttöön myöskään ole. Puhtaita kisakiekkoja joita ei parane kohdella kovin kaltoin.

Alle 10 kiloiseen jäykkäperäiseen ei tosiaan kovin eksoottista osaa tarvitse. Varmasti jollain 1600g kiekoilla niihin lukemiin pääsee laittamatta mitään muutakaan ylikevennettyä palikkaa. Tietenkin pyörivistä massoista kannattaa viilata mahdollisimman paljon, mutta on mullakin tollaset luokkaan "painava" kuuluvat 1576 grammaiset CrossMax SLR:t mun 8,6kg jäykkäperäisessä (Rocket Ron 2,1" renkailla). Kannattaa valita kevyitä pikkuosia siihen fillariin mitkä ei yleensä kauheasti tule maksamaan. Sellasia osia mihin ei monissa markettipyörissä kiinnitetä huomiota ja voi olla tolkuttoman painavia suhteessa. Esim. tupit, tolpan kiristin, pikalinkut jne. Mihin runkoon ajattelit sen kasata ja mikä keula?

----------


## Bjurström

> Ehkä tää oli sittenkin väärä topikki Mutta keskustelua sentään herätti.
> 
> Mitkään kevennyskiekot ei kyseessä ole. Niiden pitää kestää ajoittaista lievää väärinkäyttöäkin. Taitaa alle 1000g "maasto"kiekot olla enempi Show, No-Go meinikiä.
> 
> Dawgissa tosiaan testiä ja kovaa kättä ja jos miellyttää, niin sitten rakennetaan pari sille. Loppusijoituskohde kiekoille olisi mielessä pyörivä 9,X kg jäykkäperä. Tuohon pääseminenhän ei mitään eksotiikkaa pahemmin vaadi. Sellaista peruskevyttä tavaraa. Eikö?
> Ja n.1,6kg kiekkopari ei aiheuta vielä turhia paineita muiden osien painon suhteen.



mulla kovaperäsessä isopyörässä 1.8kg kiekot ja osat on peruskevyttä tavaraa ja painoo aika lailla tasan kymmenen kiloo että eiköhän 26" oo aika helppo saada alle kymmenen?

----------


## Pekka L

> Mihin runkoon ajattelit sen kasata ja mikä keula?



Molemmat vielä avoinna. :Nolous:  Rungoksi yksi vaihtoehto on tutun kaverin Kona Kula Primo. Sillä on jo muutama vuosi ikää, mutta sillä on ajettu vain kuukausi, eli uutta vastaava. Tuo lienee siellä ~1,4 kiloinen?

Keula voisi olla niin ikään joku vähän käytetty Sid tai sitten Reba. 

Ihan hirveästi en viitsisi projektiin rahaa laittaa. Jotain palikkaa nurkissa jo on. 

Saa toki ehdottaa asiallista runkoa mielellään 27,2mm satulatolpalle, mm. tuollainen sopivan painoinen kuitutolppa löytyy. (karvan yli 200g)

----------


## haedon

Onko tässä nyt keveintä kampea mitä löytyy? AX.Morpheus ja painoa 375g.

----------


## yypy

Ainakin noi on hienommat, kuin Claviculat.

----------


## apartanen

Ja hintakin kai 2-3 €/g?

----------


## px

"n. 890€" ilmoittavat hinnaksi. Jopa halvemmat ku 'culat siis  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## haedon

> "n. 890€" ilmoittavat hinnaksi. Jopa halvemmat ku 'culat siis



Juu, taitaa olla taktisesti hinnoiteltu sopivasti alle Claviculan hintojen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ainakin noi on hienommat, kuin Claviculat.



Samaa mieltä, paaaaljon hienommat. Ja melko halbaakin vielä! Joku martta- ja/tai xc-kisoja kiertävä saisi ostaa tuommoiset kiiruusti, niin pääsisi hypistelemään. Minen raaski.  :Hymy:

----------


## kide

> DA:n etuvaihataja + MFCK-kuitupanta on yhteensä 65 g.... 
> Ehkä tuolla Tison vaihtajalla voisi gramma tai kaksi irrota, mutta kovin vähäiseksi se kuitenkin jäisi. Eikä luotettavuudesta ole tietoa, vaikka etuvaihtaja toki ääriyksinkertainen laite onkin.



Nyt löyty etuhäkki, jolle ilmoitetaan 35 g + 6 g. Ei varmaan järkeä tässäkään...

----------


## izmo

voisko tota etuhäkkiä käyttää ilman vaijeria... jos ottais yhden rattaan käyttöön edessä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Aika kepeä on etuvaihtaja. Mutta katotaan nyt ensin, toimiiko edes toi ääriasentoihinsa väännetty DA kisakohelluksessa...

Nyt on sitten myytävänä näitä kevyitä sisärenkaitakin. Käytettävyys kyllä kärsii rajusti siitä, ettei noita voi paikkailla kuin tuollaisilla erikoispaikoilla. Sisurin korkea hinta ei välttämättä olis ongelma, jos paikkaaminen onnistuisi ideaalisesti kuten butyylikumeilla. Ja ideaalinen tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä sitä, että kustannus ja massanlisäys ovat lähellä nollaa, ja lisäksi paikkauksen onnistumisprosentti on käytännössä 100.

http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/index....cturers_id=117

----------


## izmo

sorvailin pari ruuvia nailonista kokeeksi ja jos onnistuu niin näitähän voi tulla sitten sorvaan pitkänä perjantaina kaksinkertasella palkalla... täytyy sovittaan etuvaihtajaan

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla on kuule tässä lähellä varmaan ihan tarpeeksi ja kevyitä ruuveja pakissa. Voit sit sorvitella mulla jotain hyödyllisempää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AnttiL

Kyllä on köykästä sisuria  :No huh!:  Noi on kyl tosi ohuet.
Nailonista pultteja? toi on kyl aika ekstreemeä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> sorvailin pari ruuvia nailonista kokeeksi ja jos onnistuu niin näitähän voi tulla sitten sorvaan pitkänä perjantaina kaksinkertasella palkalla... täytyy sovittaan etuvaihtajaan







> Mulla on kuule tässä lähellä varmaan ihan tarpeeksi ja kevyitä ruuveja pakissa. Voit sit sorvitella mulla jotain hyödyllisempää...



Mulla olis kanssa vähän tarvetta nääs on noi FSA:n insinöörit suunnitellut melkoisen ohjainlaakerin päälletulevan spacer tulppa yhdistelmän. perkuleen painava ja ihan typerä :Leveä hymy:  Että jos työ kiinnostaa :Vink: 

Mitäs ruuveja Samu sulla on? :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

kyllä toi nailoni on hyvä aine mutta jos kuusiokolopultti täytyy tehdä niin kanta on vähän haasteellinen tehtävä mutta kuusiokanta on jo helpompi tehdä... ehkä huomenna sorvaan pullotelineen pultteja niin kevenee muovipyörä nailonruuveilla noin 4g  :Vink:  ja onhan nailonista sorvattu ohjainlaakerikin mutta onko jo kokeiltu...?

(pitkänä perjantaina voin sorvata osia kaksinkertasella palkalla  :Vink: )

----------


## pööräilijä

> kyllä toi nailoni on hyvä aine mutta jos kuusiokolopultti täytyy tehdä niin kanta on vähän haasteellinen tehtävä mutta kuusiokanta on jo helpompi tehdä... ehkä huomenna sorvaan pullotelineen pultteja niin kevenee muovipyörä nailonruuveilla noin 4g  ja onhan nailonista sorvattu ohjainlaakerikin mutta onko jo kokeiltu...?
> 
> (pitkänä perjantaina voin sorvata osia kaksinkertasella palkalla )



maksan vaikka mansikoita :Vink:  jos saan ton uuden contortech spacerin kiinni pyörään :Leveä hymy:  ei toiminu kun on vähän omanlainen ohjainlaakerin yläpölysuoja tai tiiviste. Ja tolkuttoman painava kokonaisuus.

----------


## izmo

> maksan vaikka mansikoita jos saan ton uuden contortech spacerin kiinni pyörään ei toiminu kun on vähän omanlainen ohjainlaakerin yläpölysuoja tai tiiviste. Ja tolkuttoman painava kokonaisuus.



mä täällä aika ahkera ollut... kello vasta varttia vailla kahdeksan ja kaksi nailonruuvia jo sorvannut  :Vink: 

täytyy siittä saada joku malli tai piirustus....

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> mä täällä aika ahkera ollut... kello vasta varttia vailla kahdeksan ja kaksi nailonruuvia jo sorvannut



Alkoi hieman naurattamaan tämä kommentti, yhdistettynä nimen alla lukevaan "ei elämää" -kuvaukseen.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## järppä

> ehkä huomenna sorvaan pullotelineen pultteja niin kevenee muovipyörä nailonruuveilla noin 4g



Nailonia ...miksei samoin tein hiilikuituruuveja?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

Aika työläitä tehdä noita nailonruuveja ja kaksi projektia jo epäonnistunut kun yrittänyt tehdä kuusiokolokantaa pultteihin... ilmeisesti täytyy antaa pillillä kuumaa avaimelle ja tyssätä sitten avainkolo ruuviin

ei tässä mitään järkee mutta kokeillaan vielä....

----------


## Cycledrophis

Näin koneenrakentajana pari pikku kommmenttia: Kuusiokoloruuvin kantaosa ja ruuvin päätteen liittymäkohta on kovin heikko, koska kuusiokolo vähentää siltä kohtaa poikkipintaa aika lailla. Tämän vuoksi polyamidiruuveja ei yleensä valmisteta kuusiokoloruuveina vaa joko ura- tai storck-kantaisina. Näitä nailonruuveja on saatavilla hyvin varustetuista pulttiliikkeistä ainakin M4, M5 ja M6 kokoisina.
Urakantaa näkyy olevan Würthin valikoimissa paremmin kuin Strock-kantaa.
Jari

----------


## izmo

> Näin koneenrakentajana pari pikku kommmenttia: Kuusiokoloruuvin kantaosa ja ruuvin päätteen liittymäkohta on kovin heikko, koska kuusiokolo vähentää siltä kohtaa poikkipintaa aika lailla. Tämän vuoksi polyamidiruuveja ei yleensä valmisteta kuusiokoloruuveina vaa joko ura- tai storck-kantaisina. Näitä nailonruuveja on saatavilla hyvin varustetuista pulttiliikkeistä ainakin M4, M5 ja M6 kokoisina.
> Urakantaa näkyy olevan Würthin valikoimissa paremmin kuin Strock-kantaa.
> Jari




no se vika siinä just olikin kun ei kestänyt kanta tyssäystä' ja ois se ollu asiallisen näkönen mutta kyllä tommonen uraruuvi on taas helppo tehdä'

----------


## Cycledrophis

> no se vika siinä just olikin kun ei kestänyt kanta tyssäystä' ja ois se ollu asiallisen näkönen mutta kyllä tommonen uraruuvi on taas helppo tehdä'



Jos väkisin haluat harrastaa, niin voisi koettaa tehdä ensin aihioon kuusiokolon (ensin reikä ja sitten avain väkisin paikoilleen) ja sitten vasta alkaa sorvata. Kierreosan suojaksi pakkaanlaiton ajaksi voisi laittaa vaikka tavallisia muttereita. 
Toinen konsti on irroittaa storck kanta tavallisesta ruuvista ja soviteella+liimalla istuttaa se kantaan
Menee kyllä aika harrastelun puolelle
Jari

----------


## järppä

> Näitä nailonruuveja on saatavilla hyvin varustetuista pulttiliikkeistä ainakin M4, M5 ja M6 kokoisina.
> Urakantaa näkyy olevan Würthin valikoimissa paremmin kuin Strock-kantaa.
> Jari



Tietääkö kukaan mitkä liikkeet Pirkanmaalla pitävät näitä valikoimassa?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tietääkö kukaan mitkä liikkeet Pirkanmaalla pitävät näitä valikoimassa?



Katsastuskonttorit.

----------


## izmo

> Tietääkö kukaan mitkä liikkeet Pirkanmaalla pitävät näitä valikoimassa?




Äskön kävin tossa Tampereen Insinööritoimistolla ja niillä oli Kotkan varastossa M5*16 ruuveja urakannalla mutta liian lyhyitä esim. vaihdekahvojen kiinnytykseen. Sain sorvattua yhden aihion M5*30 ruuvin ja tyssäsin siihen 4mm kuusiokolon mutta tosiaan aika harrastelua on...

----------


## pööräilijä

> täytyy siittä saada joku malli tai piirustus....



voisin koittaa illalla tehä piirrustukset :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Alkoi hieman naurattamaan tämä kommentti, yhdistettynä nimen alla lukevaan "ei elämää" -kuvaukseen.



joo ei ollut mitään elämää ja jatkoin työpäivää ylitöillä ja monien harjoitusten jälkeen joudun tyytymään nailonruuvissa talttaurakantaan ja ruuvit pitelee nyt muovipyörän vaihdekahvoja kiinni ja paino tippui 4g

----------


## hannibaali

> joo ei ollut mitään elämää ja jatkoin työpäivää ylitöillä ja monien harjoitusten jälkeen joudun tyytymään nailonruuvissa talttaurakantaan ja ruuvit pitelee nyt muovipyörän vaihdekahvoja kiinni ja paino tippui 4g



Tämä kyllä herättää hilpeyttä täällä puolella näyttöä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

nonniin tänään tapahtui vahinko liian kovakourasen koeajajan toimesta ja nailonruuvi joutui koville ja katkes vaihteensiirtäjän sisään.... opetus tässä saatiin eikä enään nailonruuveja tehdä ylitöinä, ne ehkä käy pullotelineneen ruuviksi mutta pulloo ei saa olla paikallaan :Sekaisin:

----------


## kide

> Tosiaan, mikäs helekatin järki on tehdä 2x10 shimanolle, näillä markkinoilla...Saksalaiset..



Kai siinä jotain järkeä on. Aika monelta varmaan löytyy Shimanon takavaihtajia ja grammanviilausmielessä XTR taitaa olla vähän kevyempi kuin X.0. Takapakaksi vaan XX tai mikä tahansa 10-pakka (paitsi Campagnolo).

Aikas kevyet noi SEC-gripparit. Ilmeisesti samat kuin nämä eli X.0 Twistereistä noin 80-100 g pois. Saatavilla on myös 9s.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Eikös kaikki Shimanon takavaihtajat olekkaan samalla vetosuhteella?  :No huh!:

----------


## S-Works

Totta! Tarkastin asian ihan mitan kanssa. Shimanon vaihtajat on samalla välityksellä. 
Sramin takavaihtajissa välitys on maantiesarjoissa ja XX:ssä eri kun ysi vaihtajissa.

----------


## Shamus

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DT-Swiss-XRC-1...mZ360245783918

Onkos tuo jo se odotettu keula?

----------


## znood

Aki nähty polkemassa miljoonaa cyclolla hervannan keskustassa... Eikö 600e keventelyvoimansiirto ole sopiva kurakeleille vai meinaatko kääntää kesäksi takkia ja ruveta kadulle  :Vink:  ?

----------


## elasto

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DT-Swiss-XRC-1...mZ360245783918
> 
> Onkos tuo jo se odotettu keula?



Tietääkseni tossa on kyseessä tämä keula: http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Susp...e-%283%29.aspx

Eli paino on tossa Ebayn tiedoissa väärin.

Aki taitaa hakea edelleenkin tätä keulaa: http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Susp...e-%281%29.aspx

----------


## izmo

> Mulla on kuule tässä lähellä varmaan ihan tarpeeksi ja kevyitä ruuveja pakissa. Voit sit sorvitella mulla jotain hyödyllisempää...



kai mä yritän huomenna sorvata sen kevennysristikon... :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Kai siinä jotain järkeä on. Aika monelta varmaan löytyy Shimanon takavaihtajia ja grammanviilausmielessä XTR taitaa olla vähän kevyempi kuin X.0. Takapakaksi vaan XX tai mikä tahansa 10-pakka (paitsi Campagnolo).
> 
> Aikas kevyet noi SEC-gripparit. Ilmeisesti samat kuin nämä eli X.0 Twistereistä noin 80-100 g pois. Saatavilla on myös 9s.



noihan SEC-gpipparit ois asialliset ja ei täytyis riisua toista pyörää...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki nähty polkemassa miljoonaa cyclolla hervannan keskustassa... Eikö 600e keventelyvoimansiirto ole sopiva kurakeleille vai meinaatko kääntää kesäksi takkia ja ruveta kadulle  ?



Katuajelu on vain siirtymäajan liikuntaa.  :Hymy:  Ketunkivenkankaiden kuivumista tässä odotellaan, jotta pääsee hiillostamaan izmoa spooreissa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee tuohon DT:n keulaan, niin taidanpa ottaa sen suhteen aikalisän. Sen verran paljon on maailmalta tihkunut valituksia vuotavista DT:n xc-keuloista, ettei oikein nappaa sijoittaa tonnia laitteeseen, jota ei pysty itse huoltamaan...

----------


## izmo

> Katuajelu on vain siirtymäajan liikuntaa.  Ketunkivenkankaiden kuivumista tässä odotellaan, jotta pääsee hiillostamaan izmoa spooreissa. 
> 
> Ja mitä tulee tuohon DT:n keulaan, niin taidanpa ottaa sen suhteen aikalisän. Sen verran paljon on maailmalta tihkunut valituksia vuotavista DT:n xc-keuloista, ettei oikein nappaa sijoittaa tonnia laitteeseen, jota ei pysty itse huoltamaan...



toivottavasti isopyöränen muovikalasta on kahden viikon päästä reilusti alle kymmenen kiloo että nousee ne Ketunkiven spoorit :Sarkastinen: 
Kiteen Jukan piti tilata mulle puolikiloset renkaat mutta ei niitä näy missään :Sekaisin:

----------


## haedon

> noihan SEC-gpipparit ois asialliset ja ei täytyis riisua toista pyörää...



Pistin piruuttani tilaukseen noi SECit ja Fun Worksin ti-pakan. Saapi molemmat maasturit samalla 2x10 ja voi vaihdella kiekkojakin lennosta pyörien välillä. En ole kyllä ajanut grippareilla pitkiin aikoihin joten saa nähä...

----------


## izmo

> Pistin piruuttani tilaukseen noi SECit ja Fun Worksin ti-pakan. Saapi molemmat maasturit samalla 2x10 ja voi vaihdella kiekkojakin lennosta pyörien välillä. En ole kyllä ajanut grippareilla pitkiin aikoihin joten saa nähä...



noihin rippareihin tottuu äkkiä ja sen jälkeen ne on maailman parhaimat käyttää :Sarkastinen:

----------


## px

> Pistin piruuttani tilaukseen noi SECit ja Fun Worksin ti-pakan. Saapi molemmat maasturit samalla 2x10 ja voi vaihdella kiekkojakin lennosta pyörien välillä. En ole kyllä ajanut grippareilla pitkiin aikoihin joten saa nähä...



Ka, raportoipa kokemuksia sitte. Minkä takavaihtajan meinasit, XTR? Kokeile sitä Dura-acea kanssa, jos et muutenkin jo meinannu  :Hymy:

----------


## liquid

Täydellinen etukiekko ajokunnossa 2.25" kumeksella, 160mm levyllä ja pikalinkulla ilmat sisällä painoa 1170g.
Takakiekolle ajokunnossa 2.25" renkaalla, 140mm levyllä, pikalinkkulla ja 11-32 ysipakalla painoa kertyi 1480g. 
Saa arvata kokoonpanon, jos haluaa.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Täydellinen etukiekko ajokunnossa 2.25" kumeksella, 160mm levyllä ja pikalinkulla ilmat sisällä painoa 1170g.
> Takakiekolle ajokunnossa 2.25" renkaalla, 140mm levyllä, pikalinkkulla ja 11-32 ysipakalla painoa kertyi 1480g. 
> Saa arvata kokoonpanon, jos haluaa.



Veikkaus:
-Rocket Ron kumit 2kpl
-stanin keltanen nauha
-alligator levyt, titaani pultit
-XTR/XT pakka
-kcnc linkut, DT 240 navat, revo pinnat ja alpine kehät, alunippleillä

----------


## MSC

Suht´ kevyt setti . Punnasin omat 2,0 kumeilla, 10-pakka, 160/140 levyt ja tietysti pikalinkut. Antaa yhteis-painoksi 2375g. 

 Vaihtoehtoja taitaa olla aika paljon,mistä arvailla...?

----------


## liquid

Siinäpä kiekkosetin kokoonpano:
-Navat DT190
-pinnat Sapim cx-ray + alunippelit 
-Notubes ztr podium mmx kehät, stanin 25mm teippi, venttiilit ja noin 80ml litkua
-2.25" Furious Fredit
-Edessä Formula R1 levy ja takana Alligaattori
-lievästi tuunatut DT centerlock adapterit
-XTR pakka ja KCNC linkut

----------


## px

Paljonko noista DT:n adaptereista ropisi pois? Eli paino ennen/jälkeen. 80ml litkua yhteensä vai per rengas (gasp)  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> Paljonko noista DT:n adaptereista ropisi pois? Eli paino ennen/jälkeen. 80ml litkua yhteensä vai per rengas (gasp)



ei luulis että voi montaa grammaa tuunata? ja paljon vähenpää ei voi litkua laittaa ainaskaan isopyöräsen renkaaseen kun tuppaa kuivuun nopeesti...

----------


## liquid

Noin 5 grammaa lähti, kun viilasi muodon vastaamaan Formulan levyä. Eli painoa jäi 25g. Alligaattorin adapteri ei ole vielä valmis, mut suunnilleen saman verran varmaan lähtee. Alligaattorin oma adapteri saattaa kyllä olla pikkasen kevyempi.
80ml stanin litkua oon laittanu per rengas. DT:n oma litku on ihan surkeaa tavaraa, ei kannata kokeilla.

----------


## px

> ei luulis että voi montaa grammaa tuunata? ja paljon vähenpää ei voi litkua laittaa ainaskaan isopyöräsen renkaaseen kun tuppaa kuivuun nopeesti...



Kyllä niistä saa aika monta. Varma Foorumitieto (tm) kertoo, että DT:n adapteri on tuunattu 11 grammaan ja Alligatorin 10 grammaan. Päälle 4-5 grammaa alumiinisesta takapakan 12t-lukkorenkaasta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sitä alumniista lukkorengasta (ainakaan DA 12-25 -pakan mukana tullutta) ei sitten kannata käyttää jarrulevyn kiinnittämiseen. Kertaalleen tuota joskus DT:n adapterin ja Hopen levyjen kanssa kokeilin, ja kyllähän se ongelmitta kiristyi paikalleen, mutta se upposi niin syvälle, että poistaminen olikin sitten tuskan ja ahdistuksen takana...

----------


## viskaali

7,76kg hinta vahvistamatta www.r2-bike.com

----------


## yypy

Aika ruma! Akilla on paljon hienompi.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Muotokieli ei tosiaan puhuttele ja iskarikin jyystelee suoraan haarovälissä, ei hyvä ei...

----------


## izmo

> Muotokieli ei tosiaan puhuttele ja iskarikin jyystelee suoraan haarovälissä, ei hyvä ei...



ei parane tippua putkelle kesken hypyn... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

Vastaus DTltä uuden XRC Race keulan julkaisusta.
Keula piti tulla myyntiin may/june mutta nyt on myöhässä... 

Unfortunately we will have a delay to launch the product to market. The forks will be available in shops in July / August, not earlier.


ps. onko kukaan tilaillu schmolkelta suoraa mitään viimeaikoina? Eivät vastaile viesteihin.
edit: Schmolkeltakin tuli vastaus 3viikon odottelun jälkeen. En tiedä oliko syynä väärä s.posti vai mikä. Aiemmin laitoin viestiä sales osoitteeseen ja eilen info osoitteeseen ni heti tuli vastausta että tanko valmis postitettavaksi ensiviikon alussa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onko T(he)L(ightest)O(ne) tulossa?

----------


## p-olkisin

noup, nousukahvoilla mennään...tanko teemulle.
dt keula tulossa, saas nähä kuin käy.

----------


## haedon

Tänään tuli nuo aiemmin puhutut SECit ja Reconin kymppipakka. Varsinkin SECit näyttävät siltä mitä ovatkin eli halvoilta kiinalaisilta. Toivottavasti olis aikaa laitella vkonloppuna pyörään ja testailla.

----------


## viskaali

Elämä on.

----------


## yypy

Mitkäs renkaat noi on?

----------


## haedon

> Mitkäs renkaat noi on?



Noihan näyttäis olevan Maxxis Maxxlite 285:set. Eli raceday only -renkaat helppoon maastoon :Vink: .

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ja eclipsen sisäkumit,sama satsi odottaa hyllyssä tahkoprojektirunkoa...joka pitäisi olla huomenna maassa...

----------


## viskaali

> Ja eclipsen sisäkumit,sama satsi odottaa hyllyssä tahkoprojektirunkoa...joka pitäisi olla huomenna maassa...



Jep, siellä nämäkin "korkataan".

----------


## Pekka L

Eihän toi rengassatsi ole kuin reilu 1,5kg kevyempi kuin mulla :Sekaisin:

----------


## t-man

Mistäs tilailitte muuten nuo eclipset ja paljon tuli kustantamaan postikuluineen? Noitahan voisi palkkapäivänä harkita, ku ei oikein tiedä mihin sen kaiken rahan taas syytäisi menemään... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Du-light.fr...hintaa kehtaa edes sanoa...

----------


## viskaali

> Du-light.fr...hintaa kehtaa edes sanoa...



Toiseksi kallein kumin puhkeaminen... :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja eclipsen sisäkumit...



Sisäkumit? Onko ne laskostetut minigrip-pussit siinä renkaiden päällä sisurit?

----------


## Kemppis

Parin litran minigrpi-pussit mihin askarreltu venttiilit  :No huh!:

----------


## pelichio

> Du-light.fr...hintaa kehtaa edes sanoa...



Tolla hinnalla sietäs tulla joku puhkeamattomuustakuu mukana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AnttiL

> Du-light.fr...hintaa kehtaa edes sanoa...



 :No huh!:  Mukavat hinnat tuolla  :No huh!:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Meinaatte että noi on tahkolle hyvä setti? Lähinnä noita ulkokumeja mietin..

----------


## pööräilijä

> Meinaatte että noi on tahkolle hyvä setti? Lähinnä noita ulkokumeja mietin..



Samaa itte kauhistelen. Gardan festareilla just noita hipelsin ja  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  jos noilla maastoon mennààn ajamaan  :No huh!:

----------


## tomibert

Mikäs noissa eclipsen sisärenkaissa on villakoiran ydin? Hinnalla ei liene väliä tässä 7.x -kilon täysjoustokeskustelussa, mutta litkutettuna sama ulkorengas kuitenkin rullaa paremmin ja on toimintavarmempi kuin tällainen sisärengasvaihtoehto. Onko ainut valintaperuste pienempi massa? Tähänkö on optimoinnissa päädytty?  :Hymy:  Vararenkaana repussa tuollainen auringonpimennys-sisuri voisi kyllä puolustaa paikkaansa. 

- Tomi

----------


## viskaali

http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/0...rtube-56g.html

----------


## t-man

Syljettää kyllä laittaa miltei triplasti enemmän rahaa sisureihin kuin ulkokumeihin, mutta on kyllä niin hyvä mainospuhe tuossa linkissä, että taidan typeryyttäni niin tehdä. Paikatkin maksaa noin paljon, aijaijaijai...no ehkä ne ei sit puhkee  :Hymy:

----------


## Raikku

Mitä ainetta nuo on? Kumi ei kai voi olla läpinäkyvää(?)

----------


## kona28

Kumin tekee mustaksi hiili joka on kumin raaka-aine, en sitten tiiä voiko sitä jättää pois  :Sekaisin:

----------


## viskaali

> Kumi ei kai voi olla läpinäkyvää(?)



Perheellisenä ukkomiehenä en voi vahvistaa, mutta poikamiesajoilta muistelen, että läpinäkyviä oli. Niitä on kuullemma nykysin eri makuisiakin, aika härskiä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mikäs noissa eclipsen sisärenkaissa on villakoiran ydin? Hinnalla ei liene väliä tässä 7.x -kilon täysjoustokeskustelussa, mutta litkutettuna sama ulkorengas kuitenkin rullaa paremmin ja on toimintavarmempi kuin tällainen sisärengasvaihtoehto. Onko ainut valintaperuste pienempi massa?



Kyllä tässä hinnalla on väliä, sillä itselläni nämä Eclipset jäävät ostamatta juuri hinnan vuoksi. Tai ei se hinta haittaisi, jos paikkaaminen olisi halpaa, mutta kun se ei sitä ole, niin...  :Hymy:  Mutta on tietenkin hieno homma, että joku näitä ostaa ja kertoo sitten meille muille, kuinka toimii. Eli palailehan viskaali asiaan, kun on ajo- ja puhkeamiskokemuksia.

Itselläni on edelleen litkutuskin vaiheessa, enkä taida sitä uskaltaa enää ennen Rajamäkeä kokeilla, joten siellä mennään vielä Supersonic-sisureilla. Lähteekös muuten kukaan noilla Eclipse-sisureilla marttacupin avaukseen?

----------


## L.A.D.E

Kaveri jonka kanssa ellipsit hommattiin on vetänyt testiä tensen tracerilla/2,4 kingeillä/1,4 paineilla...no broblemo...offtopic:MSCEET aamulla himassa...

----------


## izmo

> Kyllä tässä hinnalla on väliä, sillä itselläni nämä Eclipset jäävät ostamatta juuri hinnan vuoksi. Tai ei se hinta haittaisi, jos paikkaaminen olisi halpaa, mutta kun se ei sitä ole, niin...  Mutta on tietenkin hieno homma, että joku näitä ostaa ja kertoo sitten meille muille, kuinka toimii. Eli palailehan viskaali asiaan, kun on ajo- ja puhkeamiskokemuksia.
> 
> Itselläni on edelleen litkutuskin vaiheessa, enkä taida sitä uskaltaa enää ennen Rajamäkeä kokeilla, joten siellä mennään vielä Supersonic-sisureilla. Lähteekös muuten kukaan noilla Eclipse-sisureilla marttacupin avaukseen?




kyllä noihin litkuihin voi luottaa paremmin kuin Supersonic sisuriin :Nolous:  mutta ehkä kannattaa kokeilla pari päivää ennen pysyykö litkut sisällä...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Mitä ainetta nuo on? Kumi ei kai voi olla läpinäkyvää(?)



Polyuretaania taitaa olla Panaracerein Green Lite sisuritkin. Niitä joskus paikkailin ihan vaan pikaliimalla.

----------


## px

Laitetaanpa tännekin kuvaa vielä hieman keskeneräisestä kampisetistä. Toinenkin ratas on siis tarkoitus vielä joskus laittaa paikalleen. Painoa setillä (kammet + keskiö + rieska + pultit) on nyt 504,2g. Pikkurieska pultteineen lisännee painoa kolmisenkymppiä. Ensitestin perusteella toimivuus on mitä mainiointa.

----------


## Janmppa

Ei kannata paljon kolhia?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Paaaljon hienommat kuin Claviculat!

----------


## wanderer

Varmaankin niin kauan hyvät rattaat kun kestävät edes suht pyöreinä.

----------


## Gekko

> Varmaankin niin kauan hyvät rattaat kun kestävät edes suht pyöreinä.



No mutta sittenhän niistä tulee Rotorit. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

pienempänä rattaana ehkä joo mutta mitenköhän vaihtaminen kun ei oo ramppeja?

----------


## TVE

Onko Akilla kestänyt ne innoliten hiilari kiekot? uskallatko suositella marttkapin rymyämiseen?

..tuo ztr olympic setti alkaa tuntua liian ankkurilta...joten..... :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Innoliten kehistä on toistaiseksi vain kehuttavaa. Rengaspaineet kannattaa tosin pitää kohtuullisen korkeina, sillä vanteelle lyöntiä ne kehät tuskin kestää... Itse ajelen edelleen sisärenkailla, mutta ymmärtääkseni Vainion Panu sai Innolitet toimimaan litkujen kanssa kohtuullisen vaivattomasti.

----------


## Janu

Nua salama-kammet on miusta kyllä äärirumat, yäk. Muotoilu on ku b-luokan hieromasauvassa, vähän sinnepäin muttei kuitenkaan. Näyttää aivan kiinavirityksille, mitkä lienee ovatkin. Eivät ole edes halvat  :Sekaisin: 

Mutta kevyt setti px:llä kyllä  :Hymy:  Olis mielenkiintoista kuulla raporttia kuinka titaanirinkula kestää  :Vink:

----------


## TVE

hiilikampia kun oon suunnitellut hankkivani joskus, niin kokemuksia niistä olisi kiva kuulla...onko kampien päiden ja yleensäkin kampien, kestävyys ok vaikka ne välillä osuvatkin kiviin? ainakin alumiiniset kammet menee ajan myötä karmen näköisiksi kun ne kolisee  muutaman kesän kivikossa... eli lähteekö hiilari jotenkin rispautumaan tms?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä ainakin Claviculat kestää iskuja ihan kunnolla. Jonkin verran noissa on jo kiveniskemiä, muttei niistä mitään harmia seuraa, ellei ulkonäköhaittaa lasketa sellaiseksi. Eli ei ne mihinkään ainakaan rispaannu.

----------


## E.T.

Claviculista näen vain märkää unta, mutta kyklon Centaur kammet on saanut osakseen paljon kivikontaktia. Tosiaan haittaa vain ulkonäkoä jos tarkasti katsoo. Jos kuitukammet hajoisivat herkästi käytössä, nuo olisivat jo hajonneet.

----------


## izmo

> Claviculista näen vain märkää unta, mutta kyklon Centaur kammet on saanut osakseen paljon kivikontaktia. Tosiaan haittaa vain ulkonäkoä jos tarkasti katsoo. Jos kuitukammet hajoisivat herkästi käytössä, nuo olisivat jo hajonneet.



ei ihan heti oo hajonneet noi munkaan Centaurit vaikka välillä pahaa teki osuman saadessaan :Nolous:

----------


## E.T.

> ei ihan heti oo hajonneet noi munkaan Centaurit vaikka välillä pahaa teki osuman saadessaan



Pahimmat jäljet tais tulla kun kompuroin nokian takana ja kyklo jäi kahden kiven väliin jumiin. Sitä repiessä sitten jäi aika naarmut. :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jos kuitukammat jossain hajoaa niin loppukirissä. Kokemusta on. UT-kammet on kestänyt mulla mutta edelliset kuitu-Recordit ei.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kh74

> Jos kuitukammat jossain hajoaa niin loppukirissä. Kokemusta on. UT-kammet on kestänyt mulla mutta edelliset kuitu-Recordit ei.



Saako kohteliaasti kysyä miten meni?
Menikö oikein kuitua poikki, vai antoko joku kuitu-alumiini rajapinta periksi? 

Täytyy katsoa kuinka noilla uskaltaa huomenna runnoa Kangasalla... Tuli vähän unohdettua tämä Kangasalan kevätpyöräily Giron huumassa ja voi olla että paino menee aika reilusti yli Campan ohjearvon kun mukana on vähän ylimääräistä painolastia, pääasiassa lihapiirakkaa ja kaliaa.

----------


## wanderer

^ polkimen kierreinsertti korkkaa / rattaiden kiinnityskohta murtuu

----------


## znood

Tuossa on kevennystohtorin mieleen luottokortti. Kevyempikin ainakin 2 grammaa niin ei ankkuri raahaa taskussa lenkillä!

http://sheldonbrown.com/fastercard/index.html

----------


## elasto

Tossa kynnessä olisi kyllä varaa myös keventää.  :No huh!:

----------


## jaakkoso

Nyt kun maastopyöräinnostus on päässyt vauhtiinsa, nii tuli lukaistua ketju alusta alkaen. Loistavaa settiä ja toivottavasti päivityksiä tullaan jatkossakin näkemään Akin ja muidenkin toimesta.

On muuten aivan käsittämätön hajonta noissa Furious Fredien painoissa. Tuli just tilattua kaks kumia 2.0 koossa ja painot oli 320g ja 268g. Ei mitään järkee.

----------


## px

> 320g ja 268g



268g, oikeasti?  :No huh!:

----------


## elasto

Jos pitää paikkansa niin kannattaa kaupata ebayssa jollekin hörhölle 500 eurolla.

Mulla on läskit Fredit kaapissa: 318g/324g  :Vihainen:

----------


## px

> Jos pitää paikkansa niin kannattaa kaupata ebayssa jollekin hörhölle 500 eurolla.



Tosta vois vaikka saadakin moisen summan  :Cool:  Ei taida olla edes Maxxlite 285:ia löytynyt noin keveitä.

----------


## goljat

Missä painossa tällähetkellä mennään? joko se on seitsemän kiloa? Kun ei viitsi 40 sivua alkaa kahlaamaan läpi etsien sitä painoa.

----------


## viskaali

> 268g.



Huippukevyt yksilö!!! :Hymy:  :Hymy:  FF:ssä ei tunnetusti liikaa tavaraa muutoinkaan... Kannattaa olla varovainen asennuksessa, muutama reunalanka napsahtanut. 
Juurikin FF2.0 olemattoman pistosuojauksen, takia jouduin "kalliisiin :Vink: "paikkaushommiin...
 tosin renkaan läpäissyt lasipiikki olisi varmaan rikkonut halvemmankin sisurin... :Vink:

----------


## elasto

Paljonko tuli painoa lisää hiposisäkumiin tolla paikalla?  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Missä painossa tällähetkellä mennään? joko se on seitsemän kiloa? Kun ei viitsi 40 sivua alkaa kahlaamaan läpi etsien sitä painoa.



Viime aikoina on yritetty keskittyä vain ajamiseen, eli mitään muutoksia ei ole vähään aikaan tullut. 300-grammaisilla ulkorenkailla ollaan reilussa 7.6 kg:ssa, joten ajettavuudeltaan miellyttävämmillä renkailla (Race King 2.2", Rocken Ron 2.25") fillari on noin 8-kiloinen.

----------


## jaakkoso

Kyllähän tuo FF tosiaan on tuon 268g. Tais tulla niin kevyt yksilö, että kehtaako ajoon ottaa ollenkaan  :Vink:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Onko tässä nyt keveintä kampea mitä löytyy? AX.Morpheus ja painoa 375g.



Eikös nää ole edelleen keveimmät kammet...jo vuodesta 2006? 358g sisältäen keskiön ja 10% jäykemmät kuin Claviculat...  :Vink:  Noi Morpheukset on kyllä hianot!

----------


## t-man

Noita ei vain taida saada mistään...

----------


## viskaali

> Paljonko tuli painoa lisää hiposisäkumiin tolla paikalla?



Eclipse ilmoittaa paikkapaketin painoksi 1g ja siinä 5kpl ja jokaisessa paikassa taustapaperi... :Vink: .
Eräällä lenkillä rupesi rengas tyhjenemään ja laiskuuttani en ruvennut vaihtamaan varasisuria, varsinkin kun oli reilusti (40g) ilmaa mukana, päätin kokeilla pääsisinko kotiovelle sillä. Töhäytin renkaan kovaksi ja jatkoin matkaa, pulloon jäi vielä tavaraa reilusti. Yllätykseksi rengas säilytti erittäin hyvin paineet n. 30min. Kotona sitten vaihdoin uuden sisurin ja täytin jäljelle jääneellä säiliöllä. Kämpässä rupesi lievästi kaasu tuoksumaan ja kun en omasta mielestä itse siihen ollut syyllinen, katsoin säiliön kyljen varoitustarroja ja niissä kerrottiin kaasun oleva nestekaasua. 
Kun tällä foorumilla on kaikkien alojen asiantuntijat, niin kysymys kuuluu; pysyykö nestekaasu tiheämpänä aineena paremmin renkaassa kuin ilma? :Sarkastinen: 

 Isompi säiliö alumiinia ja huomattavasti keveämpi kuin 16g terässäilö... :Cool:

----------


## TVE

miten aki huollat nuo prince ja princess navat? löytyykö tunelta työkalut noiden avaamiseen?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kun tällä foorumilla on kaikkien alojen asiantuntijat, niin kysymys kuuluu; pysyykö nestekaasu tiheämpänä aineena paremmin renkaassa kuin ilma?



Se taitaa olla kaasumolekyylin koko, jolla on merkitystä. Tosin tääkin on vain maalaisjärjellinen arvaus.





> miten aki huollat nuo prince ja princess navat? löytyykö tunelta työkalut noiden avaamiseen?



Toistaiseksi en huolla niitä mitenkään.  :Hymy:  Takanavan avaamiseen tarvitaan oma työkalunsa, jota en ole kuitenkaan saanut vielä hankittua. Laajavuoren marttakisa ajettiin sellaisessa liejussa, että nyt saattaisi ensimmäisen kerran olla tarvetta avata napa... Tosin mitään ulkoista vaivaa siinä ei vielä ole, eli sekä vapaaratas että laakerit vaikuttavat ihan sulavilta ja rahinattomilta. Mutta Tunen kurankesto ei tunnetusti ole (ainakaan ollut) ihan sitä ykkösluokkaa...

----------


## TVE

joo ittekin möyrin siellä laajavuoren mudassa ja dt swiss 370 oli ihan kohtuu kurassa sisältä :Hymy: ...sen sai normi avaimilla auki ja oli helppo huoltaa... 

sillä vaan kyselen ku pitäis ettiä jotain kepeetä kiekkoo jossain vaiheessa ja jos prince sarjaan päädyn niin huoltaminen ois hyvä onnistua ite... yhden tunen navan murtumisen kärsineenä en vielä luovuta merkin suhteen, valmistusvika oli kyseessä ko hommassa...

----------


## p-olkisin

lightningin kammilla ja lyhyillä titaanikakseleilla varustetuilla eggbeater sl polkimilla pyörä oli hetken 7.95kg. 4ti polkimilla ois keventyny vielä vähän lisää mutta ne on telakalla kun jouset heiluu ja kilisee eikä jalat pysy kii. vaihto xtr tai time polkimiin on lähellä. kampia odottelin reilu kaks kuukautta ja kun ne vihdoin tuli oli mukana bb30 laakerit. uudet kupit tuli vihdoin ja 3 lenkkiä on nyt ajettu tai kaks ja puol. 
eka lenkki mäkivetoja 1.5h ja toka kevyt lenkki 2h. kolmas piti olla myös mäkivetoja mutta ehdin vain aloittaa ensimmäisen kun oikea kampi antoi periksi. imettelin että nyt tuntuu oudolta ihan kuin kammet pyörisi itsekseen niinkuin fiksillä ajaessa! pysähdyin ja totesin että kammen ja rattaitten välistä oli epoksit ratkenneet ja että kammet eivät osoita enää vastakkaisiin suuntiin! vedot tein kaverin 10v vanhalla pommilla vai pitäiskö sanoa pommin varmalla maasturilla. auto kyydin tilaus ja sillä takaisin mökille. prkl ja hyvää juhannusta.
tahkolle xtr kammilla!

----------


## elasto

Harmi kuulla tollasia kokemuksia p-olkisin. Lieneeköhän Claviculat kuitenkin vähän kestävemmät mitä noi Lightningit ja AX:t? XTR nyt on kuitenkin varma valina. Ite oon nyt polkenut FSA:n K-Force Light hiilarikammilla ja ovat toimineet hyvin. Vähän outo ratasjako vaan noissa mun 2 rattaan mallissa.

Mites muuten Aki se AX:n stemmi on toiminut? Luin juuri MTBR:n foorumilta kuinka joku oli jo rikkonut 3 sellasta MTB-mallin stemmiä nyt kun ovat niitä ruvennut valmistamaan ihan tuotevalikoimaansa. Onkohan se sun stemmi samanlainen kuin ne uudet tuontatoversiot? Sulla kuitenkin oli muistaakseni tilauksesta tehty erikoismalli ennen kuin se MTB-versio tuli markkinoille.

Paljonko Stanin kehillä ja litkuilla tupeleksilla ajelevat grammanviilaajat on muuten laittanut sitä litkua renkaisiin? Ite litkutin tavalliset 2.1" leveet Schwalben Rocket Ronit uusille NoTubes ZTR Alpine kehille ja laitoin aluksi vain yhden kupin litkua sisään. Takarengas ei meinannut millään tiivistyä vaan päästeli paineet pihalle aina yön aikana, joten lisäsin nyt sinne vielä puoli kuppia litkua ja ainakin lenkin ajan tänään pysyi paineet eikä joutunut kertaakaan pumppailemaan. Aika näyttää pysyykö se nyt sitten tiiviinä. Eturengas taisi tiivistyä viimein vaikka siellä on vaan yksi kuppi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> p-olkisin

Keventelyintoilun yltyessä on useammin kuin kerran tullut mieleen, että kyllä se XTR vaan on järkijätkän valinta palikasta kuin palikasta. Voi keskittyä ajamiseen ja luottaa siihen, että kaikki toimii.





> Mites muuten Aki se AX:n stemmi on toiminut? Luin juuri MTBR:n foorumilta kuinka joku oli jo rikkonut 3 sellasta MTB-mallin stemmiä nyt kun ovat niitä ruvennut valmistamaan ihan tuotevalikoimaansa. Onkohan se sun stemmi samanlainen kuin ne uudet tuontatoversiot? Sulla kuitenkin oli muistaakseni tilauksesta tehty erikoismalli ennen kuin se MTB-versio tuli markkinoille.



Eipä ole AX-ohjaamossa toistaiseksi ollut moittimista. Takana on nyt jonkin verran lenkkeilyä ja kolme marttakisaa, joista viimeisessä (Laajavuori) tuli tehtyä melko oikeaoppinen OTB:kin. Hiukan stemmi kääntyi, mutta pysyi kuitenkin ehjänä. Saa nähdä, mitä se tykkää Tahkon kahdesta kierroksesta... 

Luulisin, että tuo mun stemmi on AX Zeus:n maantieversio muutetulla ohjaustangon kiinnityksellä. Tuskin se ainakaan mitenkään vahvistettu versio on, koska puntari näyttää samaa lukemaa kuin AX-maantiestemmille.

Jospa Tahkosta vielä selviäisi hengissä, niin sen jälkeen voisi kirjoitella jonkin sortin kestotestikommentteja Sparkin nykyisistä palikoista.

----------


## t-man

> Paljonko Stanin kehillä ja litkuilla tupeleksilla ajelevat grammanviilaajat on muuten laittanut sitä litkua renkaisiin?



Mulla on stanin podium mmx:ssä caffelatexia 50 ml:ä eessä ja takana. En tiiä paljonko "turvallinen" raja on, mutta noilla 2.2 racekingeillä on ainakin ilmatilaa jo sen verran, että en vähempää laittaisi. Onhan tuo tietty pari grammaa vähemmän kuin niillä kortsu-sisureilla  :Hymy:

----------


## ar

> Paljonko Stanin kehillä ja litkuilla tupeleksilla ajelevat grammanviilaajat on muuten laittanut sitä litkua renkaisiin? Ite litkutin tavalliset 2.1" leveet Schwalben Rocket Ronit uusille NoTubes ZTR Alpine kehille ja laitoin aluksi vain yhden kupin litkua sisään. Takarengas ei meinannut millään tiivistyä vaan päästeli paineet pihalle aina yön aikana, joten lisäsin nyt sinne vielä puoli kuppia litkua ja ainakin lenkin ajan tänään pysyi paineet eikä joutunut kertaakaan pumppailemaan. Aika näyttää pysyykö se nyt sitten tiiviinä. Eturengas taisi tiivistyä viimein vaikka siellä on vaan yksi kuppi.



En muista paljonko pistin Speed King SS:ää varten, mutta tiivistämisessä meni yksi päivä. Kävin välillä pumppaamassa ja rengasta pyörittelemällä tukin uudet reiät ja viimein alkoi pysyä ilmat sisällä. Semmoinen pitkulainen kukkalaatikko on oivallinen apuväline, kun sen täyttää vedellä ja pyörittelee rengasta siinä. Mahtuu pinnan alle venttiiliä myöten.

Eli vähemmälläkin litkulla pärjää, kun varaa aikaa. Mainittakoon, että SK SS sai sitten kylkivaurion ja litkut lensivät kaaressa pitkin Myyrmäen kallioita...

----------


## p-olkisin

Lightningilta lupasivat lähettää viikossa uuden kammen. Kuulemma toinen tapaus kolmen vuoden aikana??Just. No tässä nyt varmaa se kolme viikkoa taas odotellaan vähintään.
Viittiiköhän ees asentaa paikoilleen kun saapuu uusi veivi?

Litkusta: puolitoista kuppia oon yleensä laittanu. Pieni määrä litkua renkaan sisällä riittää paikkaamaan jos reikä on paikkaantuakseen. Kyljet kun ei korjaannu vaikka olis pullollinen litkua.

----------


## Gekko

> Paljonko Stanin kehillä ja litkuilla tupeleksilla ajelevat grammanviilaajat on muuten laittanut sitä litkua renkaisiin? Ite litkutin tavalliset 2.1" leveet Schwalben Rocket Ronit uusille NoTubes ZTR Alpine kehille ja laitoin aluksi vain yhden kupin litkua sisään. Takarengas ei meinannut millään tiivistyä vaan päästeli paineet pihalle aina yön aikana, joten lisäsin nyt sinne vielä puoli kuppia litkua ja ainakin lenkin ajan tänään pysyi paineet eikä joutunut kertaakaan pumppailemaan. Aika näyttää pysyykö se nyt sitten tiiviinä. Eturengas taisi tiivistyä viimein vaikka siellä on vaan yksi kuppi.



Kyllä yhdellä litkukupillisella tiivistyy.
Sitä pitää vain sitkeästi veivata niin kauan että vanteen reunat tiivistyy.
Jos ne jätät vuotamaan niin ajossa ne eivät tiivisty kun litku valuu aina pohjalle.

----------


## elasto

Voi olla, että mulla ei se rengas istu kunnolla siinä vanteella vaikka se vanteelle nousikin. Eli sieltä vanteen reunasta ei ole kunnolla tiivistynyt. Vissiin saippuavedellä uudelleen nostamalla pitäisi korjaantua?

----------


## izmo

> Kyllä yhdellä litkukupillisella tiivistyy.
> Sitä pitää vain sitkeästi veivata niin kauan että vanteen reunat tiivistyy.
> Jos ne jätät vuotamaan niin ajossa ne eivät tiivisty kun litku valuu aina pohjalle.



muutaman kerran on käynyt litkuttaessa että rengas ollut aamulla puolikova ja pumpattu muutamana aamuna täyteen ja ajettu lenkki niin alkanut ittestään pitään ilmat sisällään :Sekaisin: 

(mutta nyt takarenkaassa varmaan alkanut litku kuivuun kun aamulla aina rengas puolikova)

----------


## Space Cowboy

Eikös aamulla pitäisi olla puolikovana joku ihan muu kuin rengas?  :Sekaisin:  Litkuttamisesta en sitten tiedä, ei ole kokemusta...

----------


## Gekko

> Voi olla, että mulla ei se rengas istu kunnolla siinä vanteella vaikka se vanteelle nousikin. Eli sieltä vanteen reunasta ei ole kunnolla tiivistynyt. Vissiin saippuavedellä uudelleen nostamalla pitäisi korjaantua?



Mulla ainakin sama yhdistelmä (Notubes ja Rocket Ron) on hyvin sopinu toisilleen.
Ootko laittanu kunnolla painetta? kyllä se jotain 4-5 baria saa heittää ensin että nousee hyvin vanteelle. (ja tosiaan saippuavettä reilusti renkaan ja vanteen reunaan ensin.)

----------


## izmo

> Eikös aamulla pitäisi olla puolikovana joku ihan muu kuin rengas?  Litkuttamisesta en sitten tiedä, ei ole kokemusta...



voi olla puolikova aamulla... mutta litkutus kannattaa, ei enään ikinä sisäkummeja :Vink:

----------


## viskaali

> Onhan tuo tietty pari grammaa vähemmän kuin niillä kortsu-sisureilla



Ookkonä unohtanu punnata venttiilit??? :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Mulla ainakin sama yhdistelmä (Notubes ja Rocket Ron) on hyvin sopinu toisilleen.
> Ootko laittanu kunnolla painetta? kyllä se jotain 4-5 baria saa heittää ensin että nousee hyvin vanteelle. (ja tosiaan saippuavettä reilusti renkaan ja vanteen reunaan ensin.)



En käyttänyt liukastetta vaan laitoin ihan kuivana menemään...  :Sarkastinen:  Painettakin oon laittanut vaan 3bar. Eturenkaan kanssa kävi samanlailla ku izmolla eli tiivistyi itestään kun vähän ajeli rallia kylillä. Viime yönä ei eturengas tunnu menettäneen yhtään painetta ja takarengaskaan ei enää niin paljoa kuin ennen. Mystistä hommaa tää "litkuttaminen".

----------


## p-olkisin

no niin löytyihän se syy sieltä! Ei kuivana, liukastetta pitää olla!!

----------


## Gekko

> En käyttänyt liukastetta vaan laitoin ihan kuivana menemään...  Painettakin oon laittanut vaan 3bar. Eturenkaan kanssa kävi samanlailla ku izmolla eli tiivistyi itestään kun vähän ajeli rallia kylillä. Viime yönä ei eturengas tunnu menettäneen yhtään painetta ja takarengaskaan ei enää niin paljoa kuin ennen. Mystistä hommaa tää "litkuttaminen".



Melko tärkeä asia on se saippuavesi.
Säästää paljon pumppailemista kun kunnolla vaakatasossa niitä "huljuttelee" ja kääntelee vaan niinkauan että vuotoja ei ole.

----------


## MSC

Schwalben 120g. sisurista leikattiin 2/3 osaa pois ja lyhennettiin n.25cm. (painoa jäi 30g.venttiilin kanssa)
Alle tubesin kapea teippi ja päälle kumiviritys.  Saippuavedellä ja kompurapaineella kumi vanteelle, sitten litkut ulkopuolelle vanteen ja renkaan väliin. Molemmin puolin. Paineet sisään ja melkein tiivis jo onkin. 1 scooppi litkua sisälle, core kiinni ja paineiden jälkeen ravistelut ja ajamaan. Onnistuu kaikilla tavallisilla vanteilla ja renkailla, eikä ole tarvinnut ilman katoamisesta huolehtia. Kevytkin on: Msc 300 carbon 1180g. +kumi 60g +renkaat 570g.+litkut 60g.  Koko setti 1870g.

----------


## t-man

ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että mihin sitä sisuria tarvii noin paljolti? Itsellä kun on kanssa schwalben sisureista leikatut venttiiliit, mutta en mä sitä ite sisuria juurikaan säästäny...teippinä on jesaria ja litkuna omatekoista hässäkkää ja hyvin on toiminu *kop kop*  :Hymy:

----------


## opansio

> Kun tällä foorumilla on kaikkien alojen asiantuntijat, niin kysymys kuuluu; pysyykö nestekaasu tiheämpänä aineena paremmin renkaassa kuin ilma?:



Nestekaasusta en tiedä, mutta typellä vois kokeilla?
http://www.aga.fi/international/web/...yalias/nav_nit

----------


## elasto

Mites Aki Sparkki toimi tänä vuonna Tahkolla? Kovaa ainakin menit.

----------


## cool J

> Laitetaanpa tännekin kuvaa vielä hieman keskeneräisestä kampisetistä. Toinenkin ratas on siis tarkoitus vielä joskus laittaa paikalleen...



Olikos se niin että nää ei kauheesti kestäny Tahkolla (tai rattaat siis)?

----------


## wanderer

Meitsin painava Sparkki toimi ainakin mainiosti. Tahko 120-proof.

----------


## izmo

paljonko on painava kun pyörä on painava :Sarkastinen:   onko yli kymmenen kiloset malmikasoja....

----------


## px

> Olikos se niin että nää ei kauheesti kestäny Tahkolla (tai rattaat siis)?



Pikkurattaan kammen pultit (ei kuvassa eivätkä myöskään olleet Lightningin omat) katkesivat muutama tunti ennen starttia kun runttasin ylös erästä jyrkkää mäkeä. Pulttien katketessa pieni 24t titaaniratas vääntyi myös soikeaksi. Kaikki tämä siis kuitenkin alupulttien katkeamisen vuoksi. Eiköhän mikä muukin ratas tahansa olisi tuossa vääntynyt..

Tuon ison 39t rattaan olin vaihtanut jo aiemmin paljon paremmin toimivaan TA:n 36t-rattaaseen. Ihan tottahan se oli, ettei tuo rampiton 39t titaaniratas vaihda riittävän hyvin. Toimi kyllä, muttei tarpeeksi hyvin.

Silloin joskus kun pikkuratasta laittelin paikalleen, niin etsin sopivia rattaanpultteja ja spacereita. Ko. pulttien tulisi olla tuossa kuvassa näkyvässä spiderin asennossa 16mm pitkiä ja spacereiden 9mm, eikä sellaisia asennusvaiheen hätään löytynyt mistään. Spiderin kääntämällä pulttien tulisi olla 12mm kera 5mm spacereiden. Lähes tällaiset, eli 5.4mm spacerit ja 12mm alupultit kuitenkin löytyivät jostain miljoonalaatikosta, joten käänsin spiderin ja laitoin nuo. Nyt jälkikäteen toki tajusi, että oli virhe laittaa edes noin pitkät alupultit.

No, Tahkolla ei tietenkään löytynyt mistään 12mm tai pidempiä pultteja, joten jouduin vaihtamaan kokonaan kammet ja ajoin neljän kiekan setin SLX:n kammilla, SLX:n 22t ja TA:n 36t rattailla. Sain sittemmin hommattua 16mm teräspultit, jotka rälläköin sopivan mittaisiksi, joten nyt Epikissä on taas alla Lightningit, ja hyvin tuntuvat pelittävän.

Muita ongelmia: Tunen KingKongin vapaaratas petti ekalla kiekalla noin 8km ennen maalia ja homma meni jalkapatikaksi/rullailuksi. Onneksi oli varakiekko odottelemassa maalissa, ja pystyin sillä ajamaan loput kolme kierrosta. Otin eilen tuon vapaarattaan tarkasteluun, ja kynnet olivat vääntyneet / jumissa, eli ko. ratas lienee entinen. Katsotaas mitä Tune vastaa, takuuta on kuitenkin vielä noin vuosi jäljellä. Pitäneekö laittaa titaaninen vapaaratas tilalle.. maksaa vain ns. hunajaa.

Muutoin pyörä kyllä kesti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Jos meikäläisellä ois menny vapaaratas ja rattaan pultit poikki, niin sillon en sanois että se on kestäny.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

No, onneksi löytyi kevyiden lisäksi myös toimivia osia, niin reissu tuli tehtyä!  :Hymy:

----------


## px

> Jos meikäläisellä ois menny vapaaratas ja rattaan pultit poikki, niin sillon en sanois että se on kestäny.



_Muutoin_ pyörä kesti. Ihme kyllä, mutta mieskin kesti. Btw, en kaatunut kertaakaan  :Vink:

----------


## px

Voi voi. Kynnet vääntyneet ja jumissa, ja runko paskana. Vaan onhan se hieno ja kevyt  :Leveä hymy: 










> Katsotaas mitä Tune vastaa, takuuta on kuitenkin vielä noin vuosi jäljellä. Pitäneekö laittaa titaaninen vapaaratas tilalle.. maksaa vain ns. hunajaa.



Sain äsken puhelimen päähän Tunelta tyypin, ja lupailivat että uuden lähettävät. Laitoin kuvat sinne, katsotaas. Sanoivat myös että olivat jotain 3kk tuon miun setin oston jälkeen vaihtaneet alumiinimateriaalinsa kestävämpään, ja kehui että kaikki WC-ajajatkin ajavat aluversioilla. Titaaninen vapaaratas maksaisi ehkä 80-100€ väliä, jos niitä enää saa. Näkeepä. Vaan jos sillä titaanilla uskaltaisi ajaa huolettomammin niin ehkäpä sitä sen muutaman ylimääräisen grammankin (10?) kestäisi mielellään  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Mulla ainakin sama yhdistelmä (Notubes ja Rocket Ron) on hyvin sopinu toisilleen.
> Ootko laittanu kunnolla painetta? kyllä se jotain 4-5 baria saa heittää ensin että nousee hyvin vanteelle. (ja tosiaan saippuavettä reilusti renkaan ja vanteen reunaan ensin.)



Kantsii muistaa että keveimmissä Notubesin kehissä on painerajoitukset, eli kannattanee miettiä kahdesti ennenkuin 4-5 baria junttaa sisään, etenkin kun liukasteen kanssa renkaat yleensä nousevat paikalleen ihan kivasti kahdellakin barilla.

----------


## TVE

px==> miten paljon se sun särkynyt tune oli nähnyt kilsoja/tunteja ennen särkymistään? minkä vuosimallin ostos se oli ollut? mulla hajos viime kesänä samalla lailla ja kesti 360km maastoa, 2008 ostettu napa... tiedä sitten miten noihin princess sarjaan voi luottaa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sanoivat myös että olivat jotain 3kk tuon miun setin oston jälkeen vaihtaneet alumiinimateriaalinsa kestävämpään,



Selityksen makua! Ton tason navassa pitäisi heti alkuunsa käyttää kestävintä mahdollista alua. Ei ainakaan hinnasta voi olla kiinni. Suunnittelu ja testaus vai "kiinalainen" alihankkijako on syypää?

----------


## elasto

Eikös toi ole Tunen takanapojen ominaisuus, että ne menee rikki jos niillä ajetaan? Ne alumiiniset vapaarattaat ei kestä mitään. Onhan ne hienoja ja kevyitä, mutta ei mun mielestä ihan aja tarkoitustaan polkupyörän takanapana. Eikös Princessä pitäisi olla sama vapaaratas kuin Kongissa? Ihme kyllä lähinnä Kongeja on näkynyt paskana siellä täällä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mites Aki Sparkki toimi tänä vuonna Tahkolla? Kovaa ainakin menit.



Hyvin toimi Sparkki täälläkin. Miehen toiminnassa oli aika ajoin rajustikin toivomisen varaa, mutta pyörä pelasi oikein hienosti. 

Itselläni ei ole Tunen navoista toistaiseksi laisinkaan pahaa sanottavaa. Prince/Princess-navoilla on nyt tullut ajettua vuonna 2009 Tahkon 180 km, Finlandia ja kaksi marttakisaa, ja kuluvalta vuodelta takana on nyt kolme marttakisaa ja Tahkon 120 km. Lisäksi napoja on pyöritelty lenkeillä ehkä muutaman satkun verran. En sitten tiedä, onko Prince/Princess luotettavampi kuin King/Kong...

----------


## px

> px==> miten paljon se sun särkynyt tune oli nähnyt kilsoja/tunteja ennen särkymistään? minkä vuosimallin ostos se oli ollut? mulla hajos viime kesänä samalla lailla ja kesti 360km maastoa, 2008 ostettu napa... tiedä sitten miten noihin princess sarjaan voi luottaa



2009 kesällä hommattu, kilsoja on tullu tuskin enempää ku joku reilu kuussataa.

----------


## kh74

> ...eli kannattanee miettiä kahdesti ennenkuin 4-5 baria junttaa sisään, etenkin kun liukasteen kanssa renkaat yleensä nousevat paikalleen ihan kivasti kahdellakin barilla.



Samaa mieltä, mutta täällä kun tuntuu moni saavan kiksit siitä kuivana pumppaamisesta...

----------


## haedon

Aika heiveröisen näköiset noi Tunen kynnet jos vertaa esim keveämpiin Extraliten vastaaviin napoihin:

----------


## Gekko

N



> Kantsii muistaa että keveimmissä Notubesin kehissä on painerajoitukset, eli kannattanee miettiä kahdesti ennenkuin 4-5 baria junttaa sisään, etenkin kun liukasteen kanssa renkaat yleensä nousevat paikalleen ihan kivasti kahdellakin barilla.



No, ehkä vähän liioittelin.... :Nolous:  Mutta oon ainakin pistänyt reilusti yli normipaineiden(ehkä 4bar) ensin niin kyllä hyvin asettuu paikoilleen.

----------


## xtrainer80

> N
> No, ehkä vähän liioittelin.... Mutta oon ainakin pistänyt reilusti yli normipaineiden(ehkä 4bar) ensin niin kyllä hyvin asettuu paikoilleen.



Mä iskin continentalin sisuriin (painava kuin mikä!) kunnolla painetta että ulkorengas asettuisi ja kun mittari lähestyi 5 baaria niin rengas RÄJÄHTI. Helvetinmoisen jysäyksen päästi.

----------


## p-olkisin

Hommatkaa vahvempia renkaita että saatte kehänkin räjähtämään  :Sekaisin:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Aika heiveröisen näköiset noi Tunen kynnet jos vertaa esim keveämpiin Extraliten vastaaviin napoihin:



Extraliten napoja pitkään harkitsin, mutta löytyi aika paljon negatiivista kommenttia vapaarattaan laakeroinnista.

----------


## haedon

> Extraliten napoja pitkään harkitsin, mutta löytyi aika paljon negatiivista kommenttia vapaarattaan laakeroinnista.



Mulla noi löytyy yksistä vanteista. Ongelma tais olla se että laakereita oli yksi vähemmän kuin muissa vastaavissa ja sillä tietenkin saatu painokin kevyemmäksi kuin muissa. Sitten niitä ei pysty itse huoltamaan vaan pitäis lähettää tehtaalle. Kokeilin tuossa keväällä saada niitä auki, mutta ei onnistunut. Muuten ne oi oikein hienoa ja laadukasta työtä.

----------


## elasto

Aki: Sun keula on "in stock". Tosin kannattaa toimia nopeasti jos sellaisen haluat, koska niitä ei ole kovin monta.

http://www.r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-xrc-...d-federgabel-2

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitos linkistä, mutta nyt jää tilausnappi painamatta. Ajelen ainakin tämän kauden nykyisellä kalustolla. Katotaan sitten syksymmällä uudelleen.

Mutta joku foorumilainen saisi kyllä ostaa tuon keulan ja kertoa sitten täällä, onko se hyvä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jospa Tahkosta vielä selviäisi hengissä, niin sen jälkeen voisi kirjoitella jonkin sortin kestotestikommentteja Sparkin nykyisistä palikoista.



Jokos kehtaisi kysellä tämän väliraportin perään...   :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Shipping time August....
Oma XRC Race 100 LTD painaa 1260g lukituksen kanssa ja mukana tullu "käpy" kuitusen kaulaputken sisään +30g!

----------


## Rickmaple

> Shipping time August....
> Oma XRC Race 100 LTD painaa 1260g lukituksen kanssa ja mukana tullu "käpy" kuitusen kaulaputken sisään +30g!



Mitenkäs tuollaiset ultrakevyet osat sitten kestää..?

----------


## p-olkisin

Mitenkähän moista kyselet?Meinaatko päivittää?
Hyvinhän nuo, tosin tänään meni kaulaputki poikki.

----------


## Rickmaple

> Mitenkähän moista kyselet?Meinaatko päivittää?
> Hyvinhän nuo, tosin tänään meni kaulaputki poikki.



En toki, tuli vaan mieleen... Miten sanat "_hyvin_" ja "_poikki_" sopii muka samaan virkkeeseen?

----------


## p-olkisin

...urpo miten niin ei sovi? hyvin se kesti noin 20-30h ajoa! 

Katotaa ny mitä DT:ltä kommentoivat laitoin postia ja kuvatuksia juuri matkaan.

----------


## Rickmaple

> hyvin se kesti noin 20-30h ajoa!



Sun treenimäärilläs siis vähän toista viikkoa...

----------


## haedon

> Sun treenimäärilläs siis vähän toista viikkoa...



Kestihän ne monta kertaa pidempään kuin kammet :Leveä hymy: . Joo, kyllähän noi kevytosat on kulutustavaraa sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Pitäis varmaan rakentaa Akin tyyliin pyörä kevytosista, joilla siis ajaa VAIN kisaa.

----------


## elasto

> Shipping time August....



Jep, mutta tänään muuttunut status: "available now!".  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

Hieno homma, ei muuta kuin tilaukseen kun edellinen onkin poikki!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...tosin tänään meni kaulaputki poikki.



Kerrohan lisää. Kruununko juuresta repesi? Menikö oikein irtipoikki? Oliko mitään väkivaltatilannetta vai katkesiko ihan normiajossa? Miten tulevat päivät pitää viettää, jotta takarenkaasi ei karkaa ensi sunnuntaina horisonttiin heti startissa?

----------


## p-olkisin

Dt:ltä kommentoivat lyhyesti ja pyysivät lähettämään sveitsiin tutkittavaksi.

Kaulapuki meni aikalailla puolesta välistä. Pistin jo pakettiin mutta en mitanny etäisyyttä putken päästä. Arviolta noin 70mm putken päältä mitattuna ja 20mm stemmin alareunasta. Putki on etupuolelta puoliksi poikki. Näyttää kuin olisi rautasahalla sahattu puoleen väliin ja sitten huomattu että täähän menee hiukka lyhyeksi  :Vink: 
Lisäksi se on siitä sitten murtunut toisesta puolesta alaspäin ja toisesta puolesta ylöspäin.
Katkennut kohta jää siis pyörän rungon sisään!

DT:ltä sanoivat että ovat nähneet vastaavaa vain jos ei ole käytetty kunnollista expanderia. Tällöin stemmi rutistaa putken rikki. Nyt se ei oikein voi olla syynä sillä käytin DT:n omaa ankkuri expanderia joka on 48mm pitkä. Ainoa asennusohjeista poikkeava kohta oli se että stemmin päällä oli 10mm spaceri kun taas ohjeissa sanotaan 5mm.

Kun ilmoitettu maksimi stemmin korkeus on 45mm ja käyttämäni Syntace on 38mm. Vaikka käyttämäni korkeampi speiceri laskeekin stemmiä hiukan alespäin expanderiin nähden niin stemmi kiristyy silti kokonaan expanderin tukemalle alueelle.

En kaatunut eikä pyörä kokenut normi kivikkorytyytystä pahempaa väkivaltaa! Nousin hiekkatiellä runttaamaan putkelta ja eturengas mutkitteli alla kuin käärme. Pysähdyin ja totesin että on parempi jatkaa taluttaen. Nyt pitää lähtee viemään paketti postiin. Keula matkaa DT:n päämäjaan tyylikkäästi Rokkarin laatikossa  :Leveä hymy: 

ps. mitä seinäjokeen tulee niin päivität tyttöystäväsi kuvan sivuillesi ja keskityt siihen  :No huh!:

----------


## Itsok

> Dt:ltä kommentoivat lyhyesti ja pyysivät lähettämään sveitsiin tutkittavaksi.



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=30177

Kannattaa tarkistaa sitten miten lähettelee tavaraa Sveitsiin ettei käy kuten kaverilleni kävi pari vuotta taaksepäin. (en ehtinyt etsiä vielä oikeaa postausta oheisesta ketjusta)

edit: postauksesta 38 taitaa murheet alkaa.

----------


## haedon

Heh! Ja mä sain sitten tänään Canyonin rungon murrettua, kun vauhti tökkäs jyrkässä alamäessä puunrunkoon. Ei noi hiilarit kestä mitään ...kele!

Nyt olis hyvä "teko"syy pistää MSC:tä tilaukseen......

----------


## t-man

> Heh! Ja mä sain sitten tänään Canyonin rungon murrettua, kun vauhti tökkäs jyrkässä alamäessä puunrunkoon. Ei noi hiilarit kestä mitään ...kele!
> 
> Nyt olis hyvä "teko"syy pistää MSC:tä tilaukseen......



Kai laitat kotivakuutukseen syyllä: "Meni rikki kauppareissulla"?  :Hymy:  Ja justiinsa ku tilasin sparkin rungon niin alko nää hiilikuitu-jumalat kekkuloimaan...pitänee varmaan muutama kuituinen spaceri käydä uhraamassa jollain roviolla.

----------


## haedon

> Kai laitat kotivakuutukseen syyllä: "Meni rikki kauppareissulla"? ...



Eikai tota kehtoo.....
17 euron vuosi-investoinnilla saisi pyörälle kuulemma sellaisen vakuutuksen joka kattaa myös kilpailu- yms käytön. Yhdellä MTB-Lohjan kuskilla, kun on sellainen.

----------


## p-olkisin

No voi harmi....

Ai mistä?
Tapiolan kotivakuutus korvas no saintin korjauksen kerran mutta toista kertaa ei taida kehtaa?
Pohjolasta selvittelin niin siellä vakuutus ehdot sulkee kaikki pyörään liittyvät hajoamiset pois!

Pyörä alkaa olee Seinäjoki kunnossa 8,35kg

Tahkolta tulee ny ohjelmaa urheilukanavalta....

----------


## haedon

> Ai mistä?
> Tapiolan kotivakuutus korvas no saintin korjauksen kerran mutta toista kertaa ei taida kehtaa?
> Pohjolasta selvittelin niin siellä vakuutus ehdot sulkee kaikki pyörään liittyvät hajoamiset pois!
> 
> Pyörä alkaa olee Seinäjoki kunnossa 8,35kg
> 
> Tahkolta tulee ny ohjelmaa urheilukanavalta....



Empä muista enää mikä vakuutusyhtiö. Joku kotivakuutuksen lisukehan se tais olla. Oli hajoittanut Turnerin rungon ja siksi oli puhetta. Täytyy kysellä niin vois hankkia sellaisen.

En mä nää urheilukanavalla kuin kannettavia eukkoja en kannettavia pyöriä.......jaa se tuleekin sen jälkeen. :Nolous:

----------


## p-olkisin

OT: Oli taas harvinaisen paska pätkä tahkolta! Pyörän korjausta ja talutusta???

----------


## Rickmaple

> Pyörä alkaa olee Seinäjoki kunnossa 8,35kg



Eiks tää nyt sit oo ihan off-topicia?

----------


## p-olkisin

taas täällä huutelemassa! Tuo se spessun romu meille ni katotaa, jos siihen vois poraa vaikka reikiä!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jokos kehtaisi kysellä tämän väliraportin perään...



Ajetaan nyt vielä Seinäjoki, jospa siellä vaikka napsahtaisi.  :Hymy: 

Kunnon pitäis ainakin olla ihan viimeisen päälle, sillä p-olkisin antoi miellyttävän tarkat viimeistelyohjeet...

----------


## p-olkisin

Ootko muistanu polttaa niitä kuitu spacereitä? Se kuulemma auttaa, itse en ole tätä tiennyt ja nyt kaikki hajoo!

Oli muuten pakko käydä tuolla sun sivuilla vakoilee ja siellä on vieläkin Sparkin kuva??

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ihan mitä tahansa ei sentään olla valmiita tekemään kisamenestyksen eteen.  :Hymy: 

Mutta niitä avaruudettimia voin kyllä poltella...

----------


## p-olkisin

Testasinkin vaan että oletko saannut auringonpistoksen tai jotain muita oireita helteiden johdosta, mutta kaikki näyttää olevan kunnossa!

----------


## viskaali

Tahkolla Kinahvi ykkösen alamäessä, puron kohdalla, pärskähti kiveen oikeen kunnolla. Vaihdoin vararenkaan, enkä tutkinu päällysrengasta kun vasta mökillä. Tais olla onnea mukana kun kesti maaliin saakka...

----------


## Sakkeri91

Ei jumalauta mitä pierunkuoria.  :No huh!: 
Sisärenkaan ja maanpinnan välillä on siis jotain 1mm päälyrengasta parhaassa tapauksessa?

----------


## elasto

Mites maantie-etuvaihtajien käyttäjät on saanut säädettyä vaihtajan liikkumaan tarpeeksi pitkälle ulos isommalle rattaalle vaihtaessa? Puhun nyt siis ihan 2x9 tai 2x10 setupeista. Tuntuu ettei tuossa vaihtajassa riitä edes kahdella rattaalla liike tarpeeksi pitkälle ulospäin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on tää 3x9-voimansiirrolle viritetty DA. Alunperin juuri tää oli se osa, jonka kisakelpoisuutta eniten epäilin, mutta ongelmitta se on kuitenkin toiminut, vaikka vaatiikin aika voimakasta gripparin vääntelyä. Säädöt pitää olla hyvin kohdillaan, jotta toimii.

Luulisi, että 2x9-setuppiin maantie-etuvaihtaja on saatavissa kohtuullisen helpostikin toimivaksi.

----------


## px

> Mites maantie-etuvaihtajien käyttäjät on saanut säädettyä vaihtajan liikkumaan tarpeeksi pitkälle ulos isommalle rattaalle vaihtaessa? Puhun nyt siis ihan 2x9 tai 2x10 setupeista. Tuntuu ettei tuossa vaihtajassa riitä edes kahdella rattaalla liike tarpeeksi pitkälle ulospäin.



Mikä vaihtaja? Muistaakseni Recordia miun ei tarvinnut dremelöidä juuri ollenkaan että sen sai yltämään kolmelle rattaalle, mutta Dura-acea piti jonkin verran. Nyt kun molemmissa pyörissä on vain kaksi eturatasta, niin toimii vielä paremmin (ja joutuu ottamaan painoa takkiin säätöruuvienkin muodossa  :Cool: )

----------


## px

> Sain äsken puhelimen päähän Tunelta tyypin, ja lupailivat että uuden lähettävät. Laitoin kuvat sinne, katsotaas. Sanoivat myös että olivat jotain 3kk tuon miun setin oston jälkeen vaihtaneet alumiinimateriaalinsa kestävämpään, ja kehui että kaikki WC-ajajatkin ajavat aluversioilla. Titaaninen vapaaratas maksaisi ehkä 80-100€ väliä, jos niitä enää saa. Näkeepä. Vaan jos sillä titaanilla uskaltaisi ajaa huolettomammin niin ehkäpä sitä sen muutaman ylimääräisen grammankin (10?) kestäisi mielellään



Kestipä siinä. Eilen tuli Tunelta mailia että laittavat uuden vapaarattaan tulemaan. Hyvä toki, että takuuseen meni ilman sen kummempia ongelmia. Mutta näyttääpä olevan lähetyslistan perusteella alua tuo uusikin, vaikka sanoin maksavani välirahat tuosta titaaniversiosta. Huoh.

----------


## elasto

Kyseessä on siis DA 7900 etuvaihtaja. Hieman ihmettelen ettei yllä kunnolla edes kahdella eturattaalla tarpeeksi ulos. Ehkä mulla on liian leveä Q-Factor tai jotain. Campan Velocen sai toimimaan ihan hyvin vaikka siinäkin piti se ulompi säätöruuvi ruuvata kokonaan auki. Nyt mulla on DA:ssa se ruuvi kokonaan auki ja silti ketju hinkkaa häkin ulkoreunaan isommalla eturattaalla oli takana mikä ratas tahansa käytössä.

EDIT: Mulla toi vaihtaja on hieman eri näköinen kuin Akilla, koska mulla on ihan vaan se 34.9mm clampilla varustettu malli, ei siis braze-on.

EDIT2: Nyt kun oon tutkinut tota paremmin, niin on se vissiin tuo sama kohta mistä ottaa kiinni. Eli siis se osa missä on tuo vaijerin kiinnityspultti ottaa tohon vaihtajan runkoon kiinni eikä se pääse sen takia tarpeeksi pitkälle?

----------


## haedon

Tommosta kevyttä ja uutta vapaaratastyyppiä tulossa Extralitelta:


Prototyypin paino kuvassa ja tavoitepainoksi ilmoitettu 169g:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> EDIT2: Nyt kun oon tutkinut tota paremmin, niin on se vissiin tuo sama kohta mistä ottaa kiinni. Eli siis se osa missä on tuo vaijerin kiinnityspultti ottaa tohon vaihtajan runkoon kiinni eikä se pääse sen takia tarpeeksi pitkälle?



Juuri näin.

----------


## elasto

Pitää siis ruveta askartelemaan, voi veljet.

----------


## haedon

Minkäs kokoisia MSC Koncepteja teillä on P-olkisin ym? MSC:n kokotaulukon mukaan kun tällaiselle vajaa 180 senttiselle käy sekä M että L -koot.

----------


## -mustikka-

> Mikä vaihtaja? Muistaakseni Recordia miun ei tarvinnut dremelöidä juuri ollenkaan että sen sai yltämään kolmelle rattaalle, mutta Dura-acea piti jonkin verran. Nyt kun molemmissa pyörissä on vain kaksi eturatasta, niin toimii vielä paremmin (ja joutuu ottamaan painoa takkiin säätöruuvienkin muodossa )



Mun Epicissä on DA etuvaihtaja ilman muokkauksia ja se toimii kuin junan vessa vaikka pystyputkessa on pullotelineen alempi kiinnityskohta juuri etuvaihtajan pannan kohdalla. Edessä siis rattaat 26/40.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Minkäs kokoisia MSC Koncepteja teillä on P-olkisin ym? MSC:n kokotaulukon mukaan kun tällaiselle vajaa 180 senttiselle käy sekä M että L -koot.



Mulla on L koko ja 90mm stemmi. Olen 181cm.
Jerryllä on muistaakseni M koko ja Olmilla kans.

Mulla ei olis M koossa oikein satulatolpan pituus riittäny.

Rungon paino 1436g / koko L / sis. vaihtajan korvakkeen sekä integroidut ohjainlaakerin kupit!
XR Carbon 165mm iskari 146g
Eli iskarilla 1582g

----------


## p-olkisin

Maantievaihtajan käytöstä.

MSC:ssä vaijeri tulee ylhäältä joten maantievaihtajat tarvii lisäpalikan jotta ne toimii ylöspäin vetävällä vaijerilla.
Näitä tekee ainakin Speen.de ja Carbon-Ti. 

Sramin RED oli käytössä jo viime kaudella NoSaintissa ja nyt alkukauden MSC:ssä. En ikinä saannut kyseistä vaihtajaa toimimaan kunnolla. Suurin ongelma oli se että vaihtaja ei jaksanut pudottaa isolta eturattaalta, jos oli vähäänkään veto päällä.

Record kuitupannalla ja Carbon-Ti top-pull converterilla ei toimi XTR kammilla kun rattaiden puolella on kaksi prikkaa keskiössä. Tällöin vaihtaja ei liiku tarpeeksi ulos rungosta, jotta siirtäisi ketjun isolle rattaalle. Ongelmaa ei ehkä olisi jos vaijeri vetäisi alhaalta päin kuten kuuluisi.

Lightningin kammilla pelitti jotenkuten. Täytyy taas vaihtaa Lightningit takas kun spider on uudelleen kiristetty. Pääsee sitten taas säätää vaihtajaa.

Seinäjoella testasin vähän Jerryn XX etuvaihtajan toimintaa ja voin sanoa että se oli "kisakelpoinen" toisin kuin omat viritykseni. Grippareita odotellessa!

----------


## Terwis

> Seinäjoella testasin vähän Jerryn XX etuvaihtajan toimintaa ja voin sanoa että se oli "kisakelpoinen" toisin kuin omat viritykseni. Grippareita odotellessa!



Itse olen pitkään miettinyt tuota maantievaihtajan laittamista eteen, mutta tuntuu sen verta virittelyltä ja säätämiseltä että taidan tuon XX:n puoleen kääntyä. Lisäksi olen melko mestari rikkomaan asioita jotenka en viitsisi viritellä.

Maailmalla ovat tuunanneet X0 gripparit toimimaan 10 vaihteisena XX vaihtajan kanssa. -> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=563544
Ideana tuossa on ollut yhden lisäpykälän viilaaminen tuonne grippariin ja joku tuolla MTBR:n foorumilla myy valmiiksi tuunattuja grippareita mutta melko suolaiseen hintaan.

----------


## elasto

Eikö tuo XX etuvaihtaja muuten ole dual pull vaihtaja? Eli pitääkö ostaa erikseen eri mallit alhaalta ja ylhäältä tulevalle vaijerille?

----------


## p-olkisin

dualpull mallia ovat kaikki mutta eri malli vaihtoehtoja löytyy ainakin 23 kappaletta!

Täällä lisätietoa:
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...ifications.pdf

----------


## L.A.D.E

176 cm ja M koko,vois olla mulle hippasen lyhyempi vaakaputki...täytyy koittaa lyhyemmällä kannattimella,nyt on 100 mm.Redin etuvaihtaja pelittää just kun snurrasin rajoittimet pois ja siirsin ketjulinjaa lähemmäs runkoa,kampina kcnc double , kahvana SEC ja vaihtimessa SPEEN.

----------


## pööräilijä

Sram XX etuvaihtaja on vaan joku ylä-tai alavedolla. Tälläi sanotaan XX-esitteessä. 

Vaihtajahan on paras mitä on. Pirun jäykkä jousi ja vaihtaa jämäkästi niin ylös kuin alas. Itte käytän X0-vipujen kanssa ja pelittää aivan täydellisesti. Sitten XX-vivulla ja eturattailla vaihto olisi vielä pehmeempää ja jouheampaa.

----------


## p-olkisin

Joo niin näyttäis olevan. kiitos korjauksesta. Itse tulkitsin tuota linkin dokumenttia hiukan hätäiseti. Siinä kun sanotaan top or down pull. Kaupoissa näyttäis myös olevan vaihtoehtoiset mallit ylä ja ala vedolle, joka onkin yksi syy tuohon että malleja on miljoona.

----------


## elasto

Onko kukaan kokeillut noita kokonaan titaanisia pakkoja?

Esim: http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/0...cassettes.html

Tai: http://r2-bike.com/MTB-titan-Kassette-Recon-Shimano_1

Kannattaako unohtaa suoraan? Tällä hetkellä käytössä XTR.

----------


## haedon

> ...Kannattaako unohtaa suoraan? Tällä hetkellä käytössä XTR.



Joo, kannattaa unohtaa. Mulla oli aiemmin ja kesti ehkä pari lenkkiä ja sitten vääntyivät rattaat. Liian ohutta titaania. XTR/Dura-Ace/XX on varmaan keveimmät mitä kannattaa käyttää.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Se muuten pitää sitten paikkansa, että 290-grammaiset ZTR Race -kehät (joita kai nykyään kutsutaan Podiumeiksi), on race day only -kamaa. Etukiekossa kehä kyllä kestää, mutta tänään napsahti työmatkapyörästä jo toinen takakehänä ollut ZTR Race. 

Ensimmäinen hajosi viime marraskuussa, mutta silloin räjähtäminen saattoi mennä ainakin osittain omaan piikkiin, kun pinnojen jännitysjakauma ei välttämättä ollut ihan tasainen... Vaihdoin tilalle uuden lähes samanlaisen kehän (Race 7000), ja sittemmin on pari kertaa kuussa tullut tarkastettua, että pinnat on tasakireydessä ja sopivassa jännityksessä. Kovin paljoa tuolla kiekolla ei ole edes ajettu, mutta tänään siitä kuitenkin tuli yksi nippeli läpi kohtuullisen rauhallisen lenkin päätteeksi.

Etukiekkoon tuollainen kehä kyllä kelpaa, mutta taakse kannattaa laittaa jotain muuta, jos kiekot on edes jossain määrin ahkerassa käytössä.

----------


## kide

Uusi kevyehkö (alle 100g) satula Tunelta: 


Jos tarpeeksi hyvin osaa perustella, sellaisen voi saada ilmaiseksi.

----------


## järppä

No, pääsi käymään niin että Spark10 runko on matkalla kotiin. Nyt pitäisi päättää millaisen keulan siihen laittaa kiinni ja kaipailen lähinnä Sparkin omistajien, tai sillä kokeilua enemmän ajaneiden näkemystä. Runko on vuosimallia '09 ja se on kokoa L.

Ensimmäinen valinta on, että laittaako 100mm vai 120mm keulan. Olen aavistuksen kallistumassa 100mm vaihtoehtoon, kun viihdyn lähinnä helpohkoissa marathon -tyyppisissä maastoissa. Varsinaista kisapeliä tuosta rungosta ei ole tulossa, mutta tulevan käytön suhteen mara tai xco -tapahtumiin osallistuminen ei suinkaan ole poissuljettua. 

Tällä hetkellä potentiaalisimmat vaihtoehdot ovat:
(1) 2011 mallin uunituore Fox 32 F100 RLC, ~1450gr
(2) 2010 mallin Fox 32 F120 RLC, ~1480gr
(3) 2010 mallin DT Swiss XC100 (tai XRC 100), ~1250gr

Mikäköhän näistä nyt olisi hyvä - vai löytyykö vielä joku muu harkitsemisen arvoinen vaihtoehto?

----------


## Itsok

Mites RockShox:in Sid?

----------


## järppä

> Mites RockShox:in Sid?



Rokkarin huoltaminen Mansessa on ollut vähän niin ja näin  :Sarkastinen:  ...muutenkin on vuosien varrella ajossa ollut pari SIDiä eikä se nyt ole oikein ykkösvaihtoehto. Fox sopisi varmaan tukevuutensa puolesta, mutta toisaalta kevyt, kevyt houkuttais. Tuskinpa tuo DT nyt mitenkään ihmeellinen pomppujousi SIDiin verraten on (huollonkaan suhteen), mutta voisihan sitä koittaa vaihtelun vuoksi.

----------


## -mustikka-

> Ensimmäinen valinta on, että laittaako 100mm vai 120mm keulan. Olen aavistuksen kallistumassa 100mm vaihtoehtoon, kun viihdyn lähinnä helpohkoissa marathon -tyyppisissä maastoissa. Varsinaista kisapeliä tuosta rungosta ei ole tulossa, mutta tulevan käytön suhteen mara tai xco -tapahtumiin osallistuminen ei suinkaan ole poissuljettua. 
> 
> Tällä hetkellä potentiaalisimmat vaihtoehdot ovat:
> (1) 2011 mallin uunituore Fox 32 F100 RLC, ~1450gr
> (2) 2010 mallin Fox 32 F120 RLC, ~1480gr
> (3) 2010 mallin DT Swiss XC100 (tai XRC 100), ~1250gr
> 
> Mikäköhän näistä nyt olisi hyvä - vai löytyykö vielä joku muu harkitsemisen arvoinen vaihtoehto?



Mulla on Epicissä -10 mallin F100RLC FIT keula ja nyt kun alkaa säädöt löytyä omalle ajotyylille sopivaksi niin vaikea tuohon on lisämausteita enää toivoa. Painoa keulalla on suunnilleen tuo 1450g joten mun suositteluni osuvat tuohon F100:een.

----------


## Mikko Kivi

> Se muuten pitää sitten paikkansa, että 290-grammaiset ZTR Race -kehät (joita kai nykyään kutsutaan Podiumeiksi), on race day only -kamaa.



Joo, ei ole ikuisia kyseiset vanteet. Vuoden pari maksimissaan noilla ajaa kisaa :-(
Mullakin hajonnut jo yksi kiekko vaikka aika kevyt ja "siivosti" ajava kuski kyseessä...

----------


## järppä

> Mites RockShox:in Sid?



No niin. Tietysti menin sitten tilaamaan juuri sen mitä ei pitänyt, kun SID WC:ia oli tarjolla vastustamattomaan hintaan  :Nolous:

----------


## t-man

Tohkiiko kysyä että mistä moisia?  :Hymy:

----------


## järppä

Tämmöinen vinkki löytyi tuolta alennusmyynnit -ketjusta...

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Onkos Akilla nuo kiekot jotka tuolla ekan sivun spekseissä mainitaan? 
Näillä tippuu liki 50g parin painosta, jahka niitä kauppaan saadaan. Pitäisi olla jopa lujempi kuin CX-ray.

AX-lightness on tehnyt noista aika näppärän 745g maantiekiekkosatsin. http://www.wielernet.be/blog/58/sapim-superspoke.html 

Juu morjes vaan kaikille :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Superspoke on kyllä kieltämättä kiinnostava. Mahtaako kellään foorumilaisella olla tuollaisia vielä käytössä? Voisi vaikka talven pimeinä iltoita viritellä moiset CX-Rayn tilalle, kunhan joku nyt ensin testaisi ne riittävän luotettaviksi...  :Hymy:

----------


## Juza72

t-man & kaikki muutkin., jotka olette kokeilleet Sparkia sekä 100mm että 120mm keulalla: kumpi parempi ja miksi? (t-manin mielipide toki oli edellä, mutta ei kummempia selityksiä). Yhden mielipiteen kuulin lauantain kisan jälkeen, jossa Sidillä (100mm) varustetun Sparkin omistava kaveri tykkäsi, että perä ja keula ovat kuin vähän eri paria (= perän toiminta selvästi keulaa pehmeämpi). Oletan, että säätöjä oli kesän mittaan ehdittyä hakea ihan riittämiin. Ja vielä lisäkyssäri: mitkä kaikki (kevyet) keulat toimivat ns. heittämällä sen TwinLocin kanssa?

Kysyn tätä siksi, että vahvana vaihtoehtona seuraavaksi laitteeksi olisi joko runko(projekti) tai kokonainen pyörä, Spark 10 tai RC. Painoero kaiketi näissä rungoissa aika olematon (integroitu tolppa vs. erillinen, 2010 taaksepäin). 2011-malleissa ei näytä olevan mitään erityistä miksi sellainen pitäisi saada (Spark 10:ssä toki 3x10 X0:t mutta onko se varsinainen etu...), vai onko joku keksinyt?

----------


## thomas_s

> Superspoke on kyllä kieltämättä kiinnostava. Mahtaako kellään foorumilaisella olla tuollaisia vielä käytössä? Voisi vaikka talven pimeinä iltoita viritellä moiset CX-Rayn tilalle, kunhan joku nyt ensin testaisi ne riittävän luotettaviksi...



Rakensin juuri superspoke-kiekot. Ihan kiva niillä oli työskennellä, joskin ne kiertyy huomattavan helposti. Laitoin lopulta  jokaisen pinnan päähän pienen merkin tussilla yhteen reunaan. Merkin avulla näkee pyöriikö pinnan pää nippelin mukana. 
Ohuilta ne näyttää, mutta eivät ole mitenkään hepposen tuntuiset. 
Isoin ongelma oli, että tuli tilattua liian pitkät pinnat ja tästä syystä en saanut etukiekkoa ihan niin kireälle kun olisin halunnut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Palailehan thomas_s asiaan, kun saat jonkin verran ajotunteja alle. Mille kehille teit nuo kiekot?

----------


## thomas_s

> Palailehan thomas_s asiaan, kun saat jonkin verran ajotunteja alle. Mille kehille teit nuo kiekot?



Vanteet on 29er kokoiset FRM XMD 388:t. 

Odotan vielä yhden jarrulevyn saapumista Saksasta ennen kuin pääsen ajelemaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kahden hajonneen ZTR Race -takavanteen jälkeen oli annettava periksi ja kokeiltava pykälää järeämpää. Tässä on siis seuraava yritys kevyehköksi ja luotettavaksi takakiekoksi jokapäiväiseen lenkkikäyttöön Rtechin Koutsin rakentamana. Tämä ZTR Crest -yksilö oli 330-grammainen. Pinnat on DT:n Revot. Saa nähdä, kestääkö. Molemmat hajonneet ZTR Racet kestivät takavanteena puolisen vuotta. Etukiekossa sen sijaan on edelleen alkuperäinen ZTR Race, eli edessä se tuntuu kyllä kestävän ongelmitta.

Sitten vielä yksi kysymys R1-jarruista tietäville. Pystyykö Postmount-kiinnityksellä varustetun R1-takajarrusatulan virittämään 140-milliselle levylle, jos fillarissa on IS-jarrukiinnikkeet? Eli onko moiseen viritelmään olemassa adapteria?

----------


## zippo

140mm laikalle takajarruadapteriksi käy 160 IS to postmount etuadapteri.

----------


## pööräilijä

> ****
> Sitten vielä yksi kysymys R1-jarruista tietäville. Pystyykö Postmount-kiinnityksellä varustetun R1-takajarrusatulan virittämään 140-milliselle levylle, jos fillarissa on IS-jarrukiinnikkeet? Eli onko moiseen viritelmään olemassa adapteria?



Komee limppu tuli !  :Hymy:  Ei ne mulle revoilla suostunu rakentaa, ku ei tulis tarpeeks jäykkiä  :Leveä hymy:  R1:set voi tosiaan, kuten zippo sano vääntää etu160mm adapterilla 140mm:seks. Jos tekee mieli testata pysäyttimiä ennen osto, hihkase vaa. Kuhan saan ton rungon huomenna, ni sitte saa taas rääkätä  :Leveä hymy:  Ja vinkkinä, ei kannata varmaankaan käyttää Formulan adapteita, jos ei oo pakko. Sattuu oleen painavan puoleisia. Avidin tai simpan on köykäsempiä  :Hymy:

----------


## px

Jep, perus 160mm etuadapteri toimii 140mm levylle takana. Epikissäkin on IS-kiinnike takana.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Nyt päästiin asiaan joka on vähän askarruttanut. Pyöräprojektiin (9.x-kiloinen hupailujäykkis) on tarkoitus jossain välissä piakkoin asentaa XTR-jarrut. (oon nyt vaan mieltynyt shimpaan, tällä hetkellä nurkista löytyy sekapari etu-taka jotka saa luvan kelvata ensihätään)
XTR on niin ikään IS-kiinnikkeillä, jotka löytyy molemmista päistä pyörää, eli pääsee adaptereista eroon.
Vai pääseekö??? Jos/kun haluan taakse 140mm levyn, käykö se suoraan rungon kiinnikkeisiin pultattuun satulaan? Vai tarviiko adapterin 160>140?
Ei sellaista adapteria ainakaan tunnu olevan...?

----------


## järppä

> XTR on niin ikään IS-kiinnikkeillä, jotka löytyy molemmista päistä pyörää, eli pääsee adaptereista eroon.
> Vai pääseekö??? Jos/kun haluan taakse 140mm levyn, käykö se suoraan rungon kiinnikkeisiin pultattuun satulaan? Vai tarviiko adapterin 160>140?



Tästä oli hiljan keskustelua tuolla pikakysymykset -aiheessa. Ei kuulemma oo moista adapteria. Lisäksi toi adapterin laittaminen pienemmän levyn takia on, no sanotaan vaikka että, kyseenalainen painonsäästö.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Kiitos, sehän tuli nopsaan selväksi. Eli vaatisi PM-satulan ja tosiaankin adapterin, jolloin painonsäästö olisi käytännössä syöty. 160mm sitten :Hymy:

----------


## X-terra

Muistaakseni se on niin, että jos laittaa IS-etujarrusatulan taakse niin meni takana suoraan 140mm levyn kanssa, mutta silloin siis pitää olla takanakin etujarrusatula. Itse hankin keulanvaihdon takia eteen PM-satulan jolloin jäi vapaaksi IS-satula jonkan sitten vaihdoin taakse.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset vastauksista. Ja mitä tuohon Beetle Baileyn kysymykseen tulee, niin ainakin pari vuotta sitten oli niin, että xtr-jarrut sai toimimaan 140-millisellä takalevyllä siten, että takana käytti etujarrusatulaa. Eli IS-kiinnityksellä oleva 160-milliselle levylle tarkoitettu etujarrusatula toimii sellaisenaan ilman adaptereita takajarrusatulana 140-milliselle levylle. En ole tästä ihan 100%:n varma, mutta tuolla tavalla ww-porukka oli muistaakseni viritellyt 140-millisiä takajarrulevyjä Shimanon jarruihin...

----------


## zippo

Molemmisssa päissä IS jarrusatulat?Kokeileppa laittaa IS etujarrusatula taakse. Saattaa olla että 140mm laikka on juurikin mahdollinen tällä virityksellä....

----------


## järppä

^^ tuossa hienossa ajatuksessa on vain se ongelma, että noita xtr-jarrusatuloita tuntuu olevan melko tuskaista saada irtotavarana. Halvempia versioita löytyy kyllä. Mun sparkki ei ole vielä ajokunnossa juuri siitä syystä, että vanha etujarru on is-satulalla ja uudessa keulassa on postmount-kiinnitys. No, avun pitäisi olla tänään lähipostissa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Hmm... mielenkiintoista. Tuostahan varmistuu kai parhaiten niin että hommaa ensin etujarrun ja sovittelee sitä sitä satulaa kokeeksi taakse. Vähän kalliimmaksi se takajarru sitten tulee hommata osina, mutta mitäpä sitä ei ~20gramman takia tekisi :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: tai saahan sen uuden satulan ensialkuun kiinni vaikka vanhaan XT-kahvaan jos ei raaski kaikkia kerralla hommata.
Bike-Components ainakin myy irtosatuloita.

----------


## liquid

Mulla on Scalessa R1 takajarrusatula tommottisella Avidin adapterilla ja Alligaattorin wind cutteri 140mm levyllä. Tuntui passaavan paremmin mitä Formulan adapterilla.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=42795

----------


## herrahmm

> Kahden hajonneen ZTR Race -takavanteen jälkeen oli annettava periksi ja kokeiltava pykälää järeämpää. Tässä on siis seuraava yritys kevyehköksi ja luotettavaksi takakiekoksi jokapäiväiseen lenkkikäyttöön Rtechin Koutsin rakentamana. Tämä ZTR Crest -yksilö oli 330-grammainen. Pinnat on DT:n Revot. Saa nähdä, kestääkö. Molemmat hajonneet ZTR Racet kestivät takavanteena puolisen vuotta. Etukiekossa sen sijaan on edelleen alkuperäinen ZTR Race, eli edessä se tuntuu kyllä kestävän ongelmitta.



Mulla on edessä ja takana xtr+cx-ray+crest kompot ja takavanne sai ensimmäisen 200 kilometrin aikana aika kauheaa sikailua osakseen ilman pysyviä vaurioita. Nöösinä en tajunnut huolehtia jälkikiristyksestä ja aika pahoja heittoja aiheutui löystyneillä pinnoilla ajamisesta.

Alunippelit ja cx-rayt ei kiinnostanut fillarihuoltoja, joten olen ilman mitään aikaisempaa kokemusta noita kiristellyt ja yritys erehdys taktiikalla takavanne on nyt suora ja sopivan jäykkä. Yhtään pinnaa ei ole edes mennyt poikki...kop kop.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Vähän kalliimmaksi se takajarru sitten tulee hommata osina, mutta mitäpä sitä ei ~20gramman takia tekisi



Jotenkin tuttu fiilis.  :Hymy: 





> Mulla on Scalessa R1 takajarrusatula tommottisella Avidin adapterilla ja Alligaattorin wind cutteri 140mm levyllä. Tuntui passaavan paremmin mitä Formulan adapterilla.



Ok, kiitokset!

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> herrahmm

Palailepa asiaan, kun Cresteihin kertyy lisää ajotunteja. Veikkaisinpa, että omassa tapauksessani suurin syy ZTR Racen kestämättömyyteen takavanteena johtui ylämäkivedoista, joita mulla oli entisessä elämässä tapana tehdä viikottain.  :Hymy:  Iso limppu päälle ja vääntämään -periaate taitaa kohdistaa takakiekkoon kohtuullisia rasituksia, vaikka kuski pulkannaru oliskin... Molemmat hajonneet Race-kehät räjähtivät siten, että nippeli tuli vanteesta läpi.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Mulla on Scalessa R1 takajarrusatula tommottisella Avidin adapterilla ja Alligaattorin wind cutteri 140mm levyllä. Tuntui passaavan paremmin mitä Formulan adapterilla.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=42795



Mikä Scale on kyseessä? Mullakin jarrut hakusessa scale 30 -09 malliin. Formula ehdottomasti yksi vaihtoehto, vaikka nuo ei vaan miellytä omaa silmää. Mutta ehkä "rumatkin" osat menee jos ne on riittävän kevyitä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## herrahmm

> --> herrahmm
> 
> Palailepa asiaan, kun Cresteihin kertyy lisää ajotunteja. Veikkaisinpa, että omassa tapauksessani suurin syy ZTR Racen kestämättömyyteen takavanteena johtui ylämäkivedoista, joita mulla oli entisessä elämässä tapana tehdä viikottain.  Iso limppu päälle ja vääntämään -periaate taitaa kohdistaa takakiekkoon kohtuullisia rasituksia, vaikka kuski pulkannaru oliskin... Molemmat hajonneet Race-kehät räjähtivät siten, että nippeli tuli vanteesta läpi.



Auts...mulla tuntuu, että noista alkutaipaleella löystyneistä pinnoista on juuri nippelit tulleet hieman enemmän esille. Vielä kuitenkin vanteet näyttää ehjiltä nippeleiden ympäriltä.

Tähän mennessä kilometrejä on jotain 1500 noilla takana ja alun ongelmien jälkeen huoletonta ajoa. Mäkivetotreenit ei tosin kuulu mun rutiiniin ja tässäpä hyvä syy jättää ne tekemättä jatkossakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## liquid

Mun Scale 10 runko taitaa olla vuosimallia -08. Mutta samanlainenhan se on, kuin Scale 30. Noihin Formulan R1 jarruihin olen kyllä ollut ehdottoman tyytyväinen. Verrokkina on Avidin Juiceja vitosta seiskaa ja ultimatia, vaikka ihan hyvin nekin on pelittänyt.

----------


## Leku

>Korpeljontti

Imulta suosiolla Envet 190-navoilla, niin jo loppuu ylenpalttinen kurjuus?

----------


## pööräilijä

> >Korpeljontti
> 
> Imulta suosiolla Envet 190-navoilla, niin jo loppuu ylenpalttinen kurjuus?



Saako nuo laittaa tubelekseks. Kauhian komiat nuo on. Kehät vähä painavat, mutta varmaan RIITTÄVÄN jäykät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Saako nuo laittaa tubelekseks. Kauhian komiat nuo on. Kehät vähä painavat, mutta varmaan RIITTÄVÄN jäykät



lähtisin sinuna testaan tuubikumia ja jos sitten itte uskaltais liimata semmosen vanteeseen kiinni... Samun nurkassa näkyi olevan pullean näkönen Tufon tuubi :Cool:

----------


## pööräilijä

> lähtisin sinuna testaan tuubikumia ja jos sitten itte uskaltais liimata semmosen vanteeseen kiinni... Samun nurkassa näkyi olevan pullean näkönen Tufon tuubi



Vois toimiakki, jos sais jotenki vakuuteltua ittelle, että jos ja kun se puhkee, sen saa jotenkin paikattua. Täytys jotenkin testata, ennen kuin lämmäis vajaat kahta tonttua kii kiekkoihi, joilla ei välttämättä uskallakkaan kisata.

----------


## px

> Mikä Scale on kyseessä? Mullakin jarrut hakusessa scale 30 -09 malliin. Formula ehdottomasti yksi vaihtoehto, vaikka nuo ei vaan miellytä omaa silmää. Mutta ehkä "rumatkin" osat menee jos ne on riittävän kevyitä?



Tuossapa R1 kera 140mm windcutterin vuoden 2005 Scale 30:ssa. Adapterilla painoa muistaakseni 13g.
http://pxx.fi/pos/scale_rb.jpg

Epikissä on sitten hieman keposempi 140mm adapteri:
http://pxx.fi/pos/is-pm.jpg

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Samun nurkassa näkyi olevan pullean näkönen Tufon tuubi



Ai jossain silmänurkan tienoilla?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## izmo

> Ai jossain silmänurkan tienoilla?




kellarin nurkassa vaan.... :Cool:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Alle 9kg Epic tiiseri:

----------


## Itsok

Onko px:llä ollu liikaa lihasta reisissä?

----------


## px

> Onko px:llä ollu liikaa lihasta reisissä?



Nyt on ainakin toisessa reidessä, ku sai polkea tuolta parikymmentä kilsaa toisella jalalla kotia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Samat kammet tais hajottaa myös P-olkisin.

----------


## px

Tuossa vielä tarkempaa kuvaa pettäneestä palikasta. Onko tuossa nyt pettänyt sitten vain liitos vai mitähäh.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Nyt on sitte tasattu molempiin reisiin samat tehot ku ei voinu vahvempaa reittä enää käyttää.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## px

Pitäiskö sitä tällaset laittaa alle?  :Cool: 

Ashima D-Matrix
160mm 59g

Light-bikes Italy:
"The D-Matrix rotor uses an aluminum core surrounded by a steel braking  surface. The aluminum dissipates heat extremely well, and the steel is  durable, and they work in concert to create a fade and warp resistant  system, with good bite."

Kuva: Light-bikes Germany.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onko tuossa lopultakin äärikevyt centerlock-levy, jollaista taannoin xtr-napoihin kaipailin...?

Olis kyllä hienot ja kepeet levyt. Saako niitä 6-pulttikiinnityksellä?

----------


## asb

> Olis kyllä hienot ja kepeet levyt. Saako niitä 6-pulttikiinnityksellä?




Eikös tuossa kuvassa juurikin ole 6-pulttinen levy centerlock adapterissa?

Tässä ilman adapteria: http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/as...ike-2010/ash1/

----------


## Aki Korpela

No niinpä näyttää, kiitokset. Tuollaiset pitäisi kyllä saada ensi kevääseen mennessä...

----------


## p-olkisin

> Vois toimiakki, jos sais jotenki vakuuteltua ittelle, että jos ja kun se puhkee, sen saa jotenkin paikattua. Täytys jotenkin testata, ennen kuin lämmäis vajaat kahta tonttua kii kiekkoihi, joilla ei välttämättä uskallakkaan kisata.



Paikkaaminen riippuu siitä että miten se hajoaa. Pistoreiät paikkaantuu litkulla mutta kylki ei.
Viimekesän marakisoissa Tufo XC2 Plussat kesti hyvin. Ainoastaan Luoston kivikoissa varovasti ajetussa tutustumis lenkissä takarenkaasen tuli sellaisset viillot kylkeen että ei sillä enää uskaltanut kisaan lähteä. Kisan ajoin 2,25 Racing Ralpheilla ja samanlainen viilto tuli niihinkin taakse.

Tuubi ei siis vuotanut mutta pulottaa hiukan viillon kohdalta. liimasin kumiliimalla päälle jotain harsoa joka tuli liiman mukana. Ongelmana tuossa korjauksessa voi olla se että nyt korjauskohta on entistä ulompana ja entistä alttiimpana tarttumaan kiviin? Pitää ehkä lisätä vilä liimaa?

Kaveri ajoi myös samoilla tuubeille viimekesän. Ei niin paljon kisoja mutta varmasti enemmän kilometrejä ko renkailla kuin minä. Saldo yksi hajonnut tuubi lenkillä Kinahmilla  :Hymy:  . Hajoamis kohta oli edellämainitun kaltainen aimmin vaurioitunut korjattu kylki.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Samat kammet tais hajottaa myös P-olkisin.



En mä niitä hajottanu ku ne vaa hajos!?Prkleen huonot!Ne olivat siis Lightningit.
Onko nuo PX:n Spessut vai Lightningit.

Mulla ei ollu noitten kaa kuin ongelmia. Tälläkin hetkellä niissä on laakereissa klappia, jos sen haluu pois ni pitää vetää säätö mutteri niin kireälle ettei ne pyöri enää vapaasti. Täytyy kohta keksiä jotain tilalle kai? 

Ongelmat lyhyesti:
1. toimituksessa BB30 laakerit normilaakerien sijaan.
2. rattaiden puolenkampi murtui.
3. spiderin kiristys mutteri löystyi
4. rattaiden pultit poikkes, ratas kieroksi
5. laakerit on täynnä paskaa, erittäin huonosti suojattu
6. laakereissa klappia 

PS. myydään hyvät ja kalliit kammet!

----------


## haedon

> En mä niitä hajottanu ku ne vaa hajos!?Prkleen huonot!Ne olivat siis Lightningit.
> Onko nuo PX:n Spessut vai Lightningit?



Jaa, mä aattelin automaattisesti että noi on Lightningit, mutta spessun omat on näköjään aika saman näköiset.

Noissa uusissa Ashimoissa on ilmeisesti jarrupinta terästä, vai?

----------


## px

> En mä niitä hajottanu ku ne vaa hajos!?Prkleen huonot!Ne olivat siis Lightningit.
> Onko nuo PX:n Spessut vai Lightningit.



Lightningit ne on. Spessun kampia ei saa noin tavalliselle keskiöstandardille, eh  :Sarkastinen: 





> Noissa uusissa Ashimoissa on ilmeisesti jarrupinta terästä, vai?



"The D-Matrix rotor uses an aluminum core surrounded by a steel braking  surface." Eli alua sisältä mutta terästä tuo itte jarrupinta.

----------


## pööräilijä

->P-olkisin

Hieno kuulla. Tosiaan luoston rata nyt ei mitään kerro renkaan kylkien kestosta, koska oma UST-schwalbekin repesi kyljestä siellä  :Irvistys:  Mutta olishan noi päheet laittaa ja sais paikalliseltaki. Pitää harkita, jos sortuis ..  :Leveä hymy: 

Pidätkö muuten valmiiksi litkuja tuubeissa, vai vasta reiän tullessa laitat sisään ?

----------


## pööräilijä

Koska Aki sun F99 stemmi on tehty ?. Syntacelta on tullu recall stemmeistä, jotka on valmistettu ennen viikkoa 35 vuonna 2005.(manufactured before calendar week 35.2005)
Muistelisin, että sulla on siinä lenkkipyörässä tollanen kiinni.
linkki http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1172

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> pööräilijä

Mun molemmat F99:t on vaihdettu juurikin tuohon takuuseen.

----------


## haedon

Juu, tuosta takaisinkutsusta tuli sähköposti-ilmoitus jo muutama vuosi sitten B-C:stä.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

On tullu joo. Takaisinkutsu on päivätty 12.12.2005 :Sarkastinen: 

Vannenauha-asiaa. Akilla lukee spekseissä kangasteippi. Itsekin ajattelin että se taitaa olla aikas köykästä tavaraa. Nykyiset muovinauhat painaa ~40g/kpl kun piti äkkiä lähikaupasta jokku hakea.

Mitä teippiä käytät(te) ja mistä hankittu? Saako kotomaasta?

Käyks lätkäerkka? :Sarkastinen:  :Nolous:  :Leveä hymy:  (aika samanoloistahan se on...)

----------


## Itsok

Taitaa olla vanha kunnon jeesusteippi aka. ilmastointiteippi?

----------


## pööräilijä

kohtalaisen nolo tilanne. Joku vaan ihmetteli tota jollain engelsmannifoorumilla, enkä mä nyt päiväyksiäkään huomannut katsoa, kun oli uusi viesti minulle  :Nolous:  kai häpeä joskus loppuu....

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> pööräilijä

Ei kai tuossa mitään nolostelun aihetta ole. Jos tuollainen stemmi joltain hyllystä löytyy, eiköhän Syntace suostu edelleen sen vaihtamaan.

--> Beetle Bailey

Mun kangasteippi taitaa juurikin olla tuota lätkäerkkaa. Se toimii hyvin sellaisissa vanne-rengas-yhdistelmissä, joissa rengas nousee helposti vanteelle. Jos vanne on renkaan kannalta kovin tiukka (ainakin Notubes-Raceking-yhdistelmä), pinnaltaan karkea kangasteippi saattaa harmillisesti haitata renkaan nousemista vanteelle. Siksi yksi parhaista vaihtoehdoista minkä tahansa vanteen nauhaksi taitaa olla Notubesin Yellow tape (tai jokin muu vastaava), joka on pinnaltaan niin liukas, että tiukkakin rengas nousee kohtuullisen helposti vanteelle.

Jesseteippikin toimii hyvin, mutta se pitää muistaa vaihtaa pari kertaa vuodessa. Liian pitkään kiinni ollut jesse lähtee irti sellaisissa neliösentin paloissa.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja kun tässä viime aikoina on tullut tutustuttua talonrakennushommiin, myös höyrysulkuteippi taitaa olla oiva vaihtoehto vannenauhaksi.  :Hymy:  Sitä saa kympillä rulla rautakaupasta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja kun tässä viime aikoina on tullut tutustuttua talonrakennushommiin...



Ilmankos tämä ketju onkin ollut aika hiljainen.   :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> ->P-olkisin
> 
> Hieno kuulla. Tosiaan luoston rata nyt ei mitään kerro renkaan kylkien kestosta, koska oma UST-schwalbekin repesi kyljestä siellä  Mutta olishan noi päheet laittaa ja sais paikalliseltaki. Pitää harkita, jos sortuis .. 
> 
> Pidätkö muuten valmiiksi litkuja tuubeissa, vai vasta reiän tullessa laitat sisään ?



Jonkun verran ollu Tufon litkua renkaissa. Aluksi ei ollut mitään ja kaverilla ei taida olla vieläkään. En tosin ole huomannut että pistoreikää olisi kertaakaan tullut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ilmankos tämä ketju onkin ollut aika hiljainen.



Onneks muut ww-weikot on pitäny säiettä hengissä.  :Hymy:  Mut tästä se taas lähtee vilkastumaan seuraavaa kisakautta kohti. Ainakin keula tarttee lopultakin vaihtaa.  :Vink:

----------


## kide

> Mitä teippiä käytät(te) ja mistä hankittu? Saako kotomaasta?



Ei teippiä vaan tulppia. Oon tilannu niitä myös täältä.

----------


## AnttiL

Mä okeilin gorillateipillä normivanteisiin.
2 kiekkaa riitti sit litkut sisään ja pumpulla nous vanteelle.
Saa nähdä kauanko tuo kestää.
Sellanen hiukka kumimainen pinta ja jämäkämpää ku ilmastointiteippi.

----------


## phebis

Mahtaa Akille tulla keponen mökki. Hiilikuituinen katto ehkä?
Kaikki kiinni titaaniruuveilla?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Tää oli niitä hetkiä kun tuppaa naurattamaan. 1,50€ panostuksella putosi 64g painoa :Leveä hymy:  Tai oikeastaan 75c meni, sillä 9m pikkurullasta Reebokin teippiä riittää kahteen kiekkopariin. 
Prismassa oli aika hyvä valikoima lätkäerkkaa. Tuo Reebok oli kapeinta, 18mm. Koko rulla painoi vähemmän kuin yksi vannenauha. Meni tosi nätisti XC717 -vanteen uraan.
No, toki oli alunperin selvää että nuo Herrmansit on vaan väliaikainen ratkaisu. 13g painoi teipit yhteensä, vedin reilusti (~15cm) päällekkäin venttiilin kohdalta.

Seuraava ~64g pudotus ei tullut ihan yhtä halvalla, nurkissa lojunut halpiskannatin korvautuu F99:llä. Pitihän oikea pituus varmistaa ensin ajossa.

----------


## aautio

> Käyks lätkäerkka? (aika samanoloistahan se on...)



Mulla on lätkäerkka pettäny. DT:n XR400 kehällä ollu rengas poksahti ku yhen pinnan päältä antoi erkka periksi. Ei menny ajossa. Ja ehti olla noin 2-3 kk käytössä.

Mut enää en erkkaa pistä. Nyt on jeesusteipit ja sit seuraavaks varmaan noi Kideen löydökset  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

Pohditaampas nyt täälläkin.....

Kesäksi siis meinasin rakentaa kevyen täysjouston.....tai siis kevyemmän kuin mun Mojo. Vaihtoehtoina on nyt enää MSC Koncept Carbon ja Cannondale Scalpel. MSC tietysti runkosettinä kun noita kevytosia pyörii nurkissa. Cännäristä olen etsinyt juttua foorumeilta ja jossain mainittiin että 2011 malleja saisi myös runkosettinä. Maahantuoja ei sellaista maininnut, mutta onkohan joku täältä tietoinen saako niitä oikeasti? Scalpelin valmiita kevyitä malleja saa vasta touko-kesäkuussa. Halvemmat ja painavammat jo tammikuussa, mutta eihän sitä kehtaa heti kaikkia osia ruveta vaihtamaan.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Pohditaampas nyt täälläkin.....
> 
> Kesäksi siis meinasin rakentaa kevyen täysjouston.....tai siis kevyemmän kuin mun Mojo. Vaihtoehtoina on nyt enää MSC Koncept Carbon ja Cannondale Scalpel. MSC tietysti runkosettinä kun noita kevytosia pyörii nurkissa. Cännäristä olen etsinyt juttua foorumeilta ja jossain mainittiin että 2011 malleja saisi myös runkosettinä. Maahantuoja ei sellaista maininnut, mutta onkohan joku täältä tietoinen saako niitä oikeasti? Scalpelin valmiita kevyitä malleja saa vasta touko-kesäkuussa. Halvemmat ja painavammat jo tammikuussa, mutta eihän sitä kehtaa heti kaikkia osia ruveta vaihtamaan.



Runkosettiä olisi saannut suomestakin tilaamalla (System1 ja Velosport) viimekeväänä. Tosin toimitusaika oli pitkä ja hinta aivan älytön. Runkosetit oli hinnoiteltu siten ettei niitä olisi ollut mitään järkeä ostaa. Eikä noissa Cännärin hinnoissa muutenkaan järkeä ollut.

----------


## haedon

> ...Tosin toimitusaika oli pitkä ja hinta aivan älytön. Runkosetit oli hinnoiteltu siten ettei niitä olisi ollut mitään järkeä ostaa. Eikä noissa Cännärin hinnoissa muutenkaan järkeä ollut.



Sitä mä vähän epäilinkin runkosettien hinnoista, mutta kyllä noista ovh putoo aina joku 25 prossaa pois. Ja noita kalliimpia Scalpeleja saakin kuulemma jo helmikuussa.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mulla on lätkäerkka pettäny. DT:n XR400 kehällä ollu rengas poksahti ku yhen pinnan päältä antoi erkka periksi. Ei menny ajossa. Ja ehti olla noin 2-3 kk käytössä.
> 
> Mut enää en erkkaa pistä. Nyt on jeesusteipit ja sit seuraavaks varmaan noi Kideen löydökset



Schwalbella on kankaista vannenauhaa kohtuu isossa kelassa. Ei maksa juuri mitään ja on pikkuisen jämäkämpää, kuin normi lätkäerkka. Toiminut tosi hyvin tähän asti.

----------


## wanderer

Miksi ei voisi käyttää juurikin vannenauhaksi tarkoitettua teippiä? Vaikkapa tuo KD:n mainitsema Schwalbe, tai sitten Velox tms. Ja leveys sellainen, että yltää vanteen pohjan reunasta reunaan. Yksi kierros riittää aina ja varmasti. Toinen juttu onkin sitten, jos aletaan kikkailemaan ja peippailemaan joittenkin soossien ja ei-ust-renkaiden sekä pahimmillaan lisäksi ei-ust-vanteiden yhdistelmien kanssa :O

Ultralight-pierunkuorien kanssa on myös syytä käyttää kunnon vannenauhoja.

edit. Tätä Veloxia löytyy (pitäisi löytyä) pyöräliikkeistä. Vastaa paksuudeltaan 2-3 kerrosta lätkäerkkaa ja kestää ainakin yhtä kauan kuin kiekkosetti itse, kunhan kiinnityspinnat ovat puhtaat.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mahtaa Akille tulla keponen mökki. Hiilikuituinen katto ehkä?
> Kaikki kiinni titaaniruuveilla?



Luotin asiantuntijalausuntoihin, joiden mukaan titaani on pelkkää liiottelua hiilarikaton kiinnityksessä. Pysyy kuulemma ongelmitta alupulteilla kiinni, vaikka olis millainen myräkkä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## troh

> essä. Pysyy kuulemma ongelmitta alupulteilla kiinni, vaikka olis millainen myräkkä.



Muista laittaa nylonholkit, ettei alumiini lähde syöpymään. Talon kun toivoisi pysyvän kasassa vähän pitempään, kuin yhden MTB-kisakauden.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

> Miksi ei voisi käyttää juurikin vannenauhaksi tarkoitettua teippiä?



Ei muuten taida löytyä ihan joka toisestakaan putkasta Suomessa?

Noh. Koko tarina. Tilasin Starbikesta justiinsa tavaraa, myös vannenauhat. Muistin, että ko. putka on suositellut sopivia nauhoja vanteen yhteydessä, niinpä tsekkasin ja kyllä, 20mm Schwalbea tarjottiin linkissä samalla sivulla.
Itsepäisenä mutta huolimattomana tyyppinä päätin kuitenkin, että 18mm riittää varmasti. Niinpä valitsin alasvetovalikosta 18mm nauhat, mutta huolimattomuuttani 622-version. Nekin oli huomattavasti kevyemmät kuin nuo Herrmansin peruskaura, mutta pikkusen löysän puoleiset. :Leveä hymy: 

Sen verran olen kuitenkin ns. virallisen teipinkin kanssa ollut tekemisissä, etten ihan hirveää eroa löydä kangasteipistä ja kangasteipistä joka myydään vanneteippinä. Maantievanteeseen en tuota erkkaa tosin laittaisi, mutta 1,5-2 bar paineen kestää takuulla. 

Ja se erkka oli jokseenkin tasan vanteen pohjan levyinen. Ei noussut reunoille, muttei jäänyt rakoakaan reunaan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Noi vannenauhathan painaa kuin synti. Itse käytän vannenauhan sijasta semmosii kepeitä "muoviplugeja" vanteessa kuin vanteessa...

----------


## pööräilijä

Maguralta tullut aika kepeet ja komeet jarrut  :No huh!:  Joka keventelijän must juttu. Ainakin hiilaripyöriin  :Hymy:  Painoo pitäs olla "huomattavasti" vähemmän kuin Formula R1:llä  :Vink: 

All-New Magura MT8 Hydraulic Disc Brakes Unveiled – With Carbotecture! Bikerumorilta lisää.

E: Kannattaa pitää kiirettä noiden kanssa, tulee vaan 888 kappaletta myyntiin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Plus

Joe's No Flatsin vanneteippi toimii hyvin myös vannenauhana. Se on muuten läpinäkyvää, mutta seassa on jotain venymättömiä kuituja niin ei mene kuopalle pinnojen kohdalta. Stanin teippi taitaa venyä vähän enemmän.

----------


## p-olkisin

PX: Mikäs on kampien tilanne, saitko uudet? Onko syy hajoamiselle selvinny?

----------


## px

> PX: Mikäs on kampien tilanne, saitko uudet? Onko syy hajoamiselle selvinny?



Itse asiassa uudet kammet tulivat juuri eilen perjantaina. Ei mitään saatekirjeitä tai selityksiä. Palaan asiaan jos saan lisätietoa.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

Yleisluonteinen kysymys runkojen painoista.

Mitä painaa "normaali" 4-5" täpärirunko iskarin kanssa? WW on aika ulkona noista nykyään, kuten koko lailla muutenkin. Puhutaan nyt perus Trek-Kona-Felt-Giant-ym. -kaurasta. (ei oo oikein selvää kuvaa mitä ne takapään osat todellisuudessa painaa)
Ja jatkokysymys, mikä paino on luettavissa jo kevyehköksi? Kun tuo Akin Sparkki lienee sellainen referenssirunko sinne kaikkein keveimpään päähän, niin paljonko saa runko lihoa että siitä saa vielä vähällä vaivalla vaikka 11,x kiloisen? Saako alumiinisesta vai tarvitaanko kuitua? Kysymyshän on kokonaisuudessaan tietty aika subjektiivinen :Nolous: 

Olikin monta kysymystä... :Hymy: 

+1, onko jotain parempaa lähdettä runkojen painoille?

----------


## Itsok

Mun 2006 S-works Stumjumper taitaa mennä nykyisin nippanappa alle 12 sisältäen polkimet. Palikat ovat hyviä, muttei mitään erikoista. Kierrejousikeula, rp 23, XTR-kammet, X0, alumiiniset putkiosat, Juice Carbon, DT240+xc717 ja oikeat maastorenkaat sisärenkailla.

Runko painaa nähtävästi tolla iskarilla alle 2500 g. WW tais antaa brain-iskarilla sen verran ja se oli painavampi. Kai nykyiset nykyiset vastaavalla joustoilla olevat alurungot sit alle 2,5 kg kuitenkin painaa.

----------


## Pegxi

Mun 2011 Giantti anthem x medium alumiinisena oli korvakkeen kanssa n. 2500g atomivaa´an mukaan. Iskarina rp23 boostwalve.

----------


## kaakko

> Ja jatkokysymys, mikä paino on luettavissa jo kevyehköksi? Kun tuo Akin Sparkki lienee sellainen referenssirunko sinne kaikkein keveimpään päähän, niin paljonko saa runko lihoa että siitä saa vielä vähällä vaivalla vaikka 11,x kiloisen? Saako alumiinisesta vai tarvitaanko kuitua? Kysymyshän on kokonaisuudessaan tietty aika subjektiivinen



Kyllä alumiinirunkoisesta Anthemista ainakin 11.x kiloisen saa polkimineen kaikkineen, jopa allekin kohtalaisen helposti. Riippuu toki mallista, mutta x1 ainakin menee ilman osavaihtojakin tuohon.

----------


## elasto

Tässä Akille seuraava projekti: 6.x-kiloinen maratontäysjousto

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=15921

----------


## jaakkoso

Tuollainen samanmoinen projekti tullaan todennäköisesti näkemään piakkoin fillarilehdessä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Nyt kun tiän, kenen Fi-Cannari on tulossa, on odotukset korkeammalla.  Akin pyörä on vaatinut tajuttoman työ-ajan mutta toi Gynther Cannarin työaika tai rahat....minusta toi on tosi  hiano...ja tyylillä tehty. Ja tommonen oli ihan vakiona aika kivan oloinen kinnailla.

Mitähän muuten toi satula/tolppa combo painaa? Toi on mekaaniseti samanlainen kuin mun eka tekele mutta kun immeisen arse on käynännössä 3-pistetuettu satulaan, en tuollaista toistakertaa tee. Ei ole mekaanisesti siis tehokkain ratkaisu joten painaa liikaa vs. mitä voisi.

----------


## phebis

Aika väsähtäny muuten ton cännärin hinta ihan vakiona. Noin euro per gramma. 8499€ / n. 8,5kg!!! Viimesimmässä saksalehdessä haukkuivat perän toiminnan "täysin" - herkkyys puuttuu kokonaan ja todettiin, että saattaa miellyttää jäykkiskuskeja, jotka eivät ole vielä oikeisiin täysjoustoihin tottuneet.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Minusta se on pitkäjoustoinen soft tail. Hintaa en kommentoi koska en ole edes harkinnut moisen hankintaa. Enkä sitä ajaessa edes tiennyt.

Minusta se kiipi kuin ht ja alas tuli rutikuivassa erämaa kivikossa minusta ainakin tosi hienosti ja tuntuman oli mun mieleisen herkkä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Aika väsähtäny muuten ton cännärin hinta ihan vakiona. Noin euro per gramma. 8499€ / n. 8,5kg!!! Viimesimmässä saksalehdessä haukkuivat perän toiminnan "täysin" - herkkyys puuttuu kokonaan ja todettiin, että saattaa miellyttää jäykkiskuskeja, jotka eivät ole vielä oikeisiin täysjoustoihin tottuneet.



Itsekin mietin Scalpelia kun yksi kaveri juuri tilasi Scalpel 1:sen, ja ennen sitä koeajoi Scalpel 3:sen. 

Kertoi että ranskalaisilla ja italialaisilla foorumeilla 2011 Scalpelien omistajat pitävät iskarissa huomattavasti suosituksia matalampia paineita, jotta perästä sai täysjouston tuntuisen.  :Hymy:  

Sinänsä Scalpel on mielenkiintoinen, että jopa karvalakkimalli Scalpel 3, jossa on ankkurikammet FSA Afterburner, painavat CB polkimet, melko painavat kiekot, ja putkiosissa huomattavasti kevennettävää... Silti pyörä painaa M-koossa vain 10,5kg ilman ensimmäistäkään kevennysosaa. 

Laitoimme 3:seen kiinni frendin omat kiekot Stans Podium MMX vanteilla, mutta hänen 2008 Scalpel teamin vakionavoilla + WTB Silverado satula + hänen vanha stemmi + litkutettu Furious Fred takana ja Rocket Ron edessä. 

Paino tippui saman tien alle 9kg (8.9kg). Scalpel Ultimate on aika ultimate pakkaus, mutta jo 600-700€ hieman paremmin harkittuja osia, ja Scalpel 3 on 8.x kiloinen "jousitettu" jäykkäperä.  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tässä Akille seuraava projekti: 6.x-kiloinen maratontäysjousto



Asiallisen oloinen laite, joka saattaisi jopa kestää kisaamista! Mutta uutta laiteprojektia ei ole nyt tarkoitus täällä viritellä, vaan pikemminkin yritetään saada ukkelista aiempaa enemmän irti.  :Hymy:  Ehkä jotain pientä saattaa kevääseen mennessä olla tulossa, mutta 7.5:n alle ei kuitenkaan mennä.

----------


## viskaali

Tyylillä tehty! Renkaissa varmasti etsitty huippukevyt pari, sillä teoriassa Maxxlite 285 saattaisi löytyä kevyempiä yksilöitä, tosin keltaiset kylkitekstit saattaisi rikkoa väriharmonian. Eclipseistäkin ventiilinhatut poissa... :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

En viittinyt tonne "grammanviilausta raharajoitteisille" tätä laittaa, koska kyseessä ei ole kuitenkaan mitkään ihan budjettikiekot, mutta tästä halvalla laadukas kisakiekkosetti: http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Wheels...tz::31160.html

Vähän harmittaa kun viime keväänä tilasin samanlaisen setin, mutta Alpine kehillä ja hintaa oli vaan 10 euroa vähemmän. Tosin meneepähän sama kiekkosetti myös treenikiekkoina, mutta himottaisi tuollaiset tilata kisakiekoiksi...

----------


## xtrainer80

> En viittinyt tonne "grammanviilausta raharajoitteisille" tätä laittaa, koska kyseessä ei ole kuitenkaan mitkään ihan budjettikiekot, mutta tästä halvalla laadukas kisakiekkosetti: http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Wheels...tz::31160.html
> 
> Vähän harmittaa kun viime keväänä tilasin samanlaisen setin, mutta Alpine kehillä ja hintaa oli vaan 10 euroa vähemmän. Tosin meneepähän sama kiekkosetti myös treenikiekkoina, mutta himottaisi tuollaiset tilata kisakiekoiksi...



Onko nuo Podium kehät jollain tavalla merkittävästi paremmat kuin Alpinet? Painossa ei taida kumminkaan järisyttävää eroa olla?

----------


## kijas

> Onko nuo Podium kehät jollain tavalla merkittävästi paremmat kuin Alpinet? Painossa ei taida kumminkaan järisyttävää eroa olla?



Podium (<290g) häviää alpinelle (<330g) neljällä osa-alueella:
 - heikompi kehä
 - paino-rajoitus kuskille
 - paine-rajoitus renkaille
 - huonompi lompakolle

Plussat verrattuna alpineen:
 - 40g vähemmän pyörivää massaa per kehä (laskin plussaksi vaikken välttämättä laskis plussaks sitä ettei polulla voi ajaa niin kovaa kuin alpinella voi)
 - Kaiken maailman keventäjät saavat suuremman tyydytyksen ostaessaan nämä vrt. alpinet

PS. Yllä luetellut ominaisuudet sisältävät vähän sarkasmia mutta ovat silti faktoja...  :Vink:  Ai niin, piti vielä sanoa että et _elasto_ pääsis niillä podiumeilla xco/xcm-kisassa yhtään sen kovempaa kuin alpineilla, ihan turha siis harmitella. Mieluummin alpine + dt comp kuin podium + dt revo.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Podium (<290g) häviää alpinelle (<330g) neljällä osa-alueella:
>  - heikompi kehä
>  - paino-rajoitus kuskille
>  - paine-rajoitus renkaille
>  - huonompi lompakolle
> 
> Plussat verrattuna alpineen:
>  - 40g vähemmän pyörivää massaa per kehä (laskin plussaksi vaikken välttämättä laskis plussaks sitä ettei polulla voi ajaa niin kovaa kuin alpinella voi)
>  - Kaiken maailman keventäjät saavat suuremman tyydytyksen ostaessaan nämä vrt. alpinet
> ...



Itse en viitsinyt vastata elaston kysymykseen, sillä halusin kijaksen kommentit ensin  :Hymy:  Puhuimme tästä aikoinaa turun rataa kiertäessä, paperilla hyvä idea noi podiumit, mutta ei niillä oikein kisaa viittis ajaa. Sais kiekoissa kuitenkin jäykkyyttä jonkun verran olla. Ja jos katsotaan taas millä kova kaverit ajaa, ei kellään oo ylikepeitä kiekkoja, Kuitolla on kuitenkin race7000:set muttei Turun SM:ssä ajanut niillä vaan XT:n valmiskiekoilla ?

Mitenkäs muuten Kijas, eikös sullakin ole tuollaiset kevytkiekot ? et ainakaa niitä kauheesti kehunu  :Sarkastinen:  Alpinet on järkevät kehät kisaamiseen, ei muita tarvikkaan.

----------


## Pekka L

No ne huippukevyet hommataan siksi, että saadaan kuva pyörästä ne alla ja kalavaakassa roikkumassa. Kuvan oton jälkeen ne ripustetaan säätämön seinälle ja alle laitetaan ajokiekot :Hymy: 
Itsella tulee Alpine-XTR -setti. Pinnoina litteät CN:t, katotaan nyt tuleeko noista pinnoista lasta taikka paskaa. 
Paino setillä ~1400g eli eihän tää edes tähän topikkiin kuulu, jatkakaa...

----------


## elasto

Saitte ylipuhuttua. En mä niitä Podiumeita osta, koska en mä niillä oikeesti mitään tekisikään. Kunhan vaan leikittelin ajatuksella keventää fillaria. Inhottava sairaus tuo keventely. Aika kalliiksi nuo Podiumit kyllä tulisi jos about vuoden välein puskisi joku pinna takakehästä läpi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Itse en enää laita Podiumia (jota aiemmin kutsuttiin ZTR Raceksi) takakiekkoon, mutta etukiekossa se tuntuu kestävän ja kestävän. Ainakin jo kolme vuotta on toiminut etukiekossa ongelmitta. Toisen fillarin etukiekossa on Olympic-kehä, enkä ainakaan ajossa pysty havaitsemaan minkäänlaista jäykkyyseroa noiden etukiekkojen välillä.

Mutta takakiekossa Podium ei kovin kauaa ainakaan omien kokemuksieni mukaan kestä...

----------


## kijas

> Mitenkäs muuten Kijas, eikös sullakin ole tuollaiset kevytkiekot ? et ainakaa niitä kauheesti kehunu  Alpinet on järkevät kehät kisaamiseen, ei muita tarvikkaan.



Menee tietty vähän OT:ksi mutta vastataan nyt kuitenkin. Löytyy yhdet ZTR race kehät revolution pinnoilla (ja progress navoilla). Ehdottomasti suurin ongelma on nuo liian kevyet pinnat, niiden takia kiekot ovat melko lailla löysät. Tämän huomaa ihan millä alustalla vaan ja aiheuttaa ongelmia pyörän ohjauksen kanssa, joka on kaikkea muuta kuin tarkka (siihen kun vielä löisi kapean suoran tangon niin painajainen olisi valmis  :Hymy: ). Kehät taas aiheuttavat sen että tulee ajettua aivan liian varovasti maastossa vaikka kuskilla on painoa vain vähän enemmän kuin keijukaisella. Kun ei kalliita vanteita haluaisi rikkoa. Jos saan aikaiseksi niin vaihdatan compin pinnat noihin, vaihdan joka tapauksessa alpineihin jos menevät rikki. Podiumit/racet on tehtykin kulutustavaraksi mutta ei ne silti järkevimmät vaihtoehdot ole. Sellanen vajaa 1500 g kiekkosetti on mun mielestä kevyin järkevä ei-hiilari kiekkosetti (hiilarikiekoista ei mitään kokemusta), on tarpeeksi jäykkä ja tarpeeksi kevyt.





> Itse en enää laita Podiumia (jota aiemmin kutsuttiin ZTR Raceksi) takakiekkoon, mutta etukiekossa se tuntuu kestävän ja kestävän. Ainakin jo kolme vuotta on toiminut etukiekossa ongelmitta. Toisen fillarin etukiekossa on Olympic-kehä, enkä ainakaan ajossa pysty havaitsemaan minkäänlaista jäykkyyseroa noiden etukiekkojen välillä.



Itsekin välillä ajanut niin että race edessä ja crossmax ST takana jotta voi ajaa dropeista ja muista kivoista paikoista. Itse havaitsen kyllä suurenkin jäykkyyseron myös etukiekkojen välillä mutta niinkuin sanoin niin se johtuu ainakin omasta mielestäni dt revol. pinnoista. Mutta joo, luulen että edessä podium/race menisi ihan hyvin tarpeeksi jäykillä pinnoilla...

Sori Aki OT.

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Sama homma vähän Sapimin CX-ray:n kanssa. Pinnoja saa kiristellä parin lenkin välein ja on mennyt poikkikin pinnoja muutaman kerran. Podiumit on muuten kestänyt mulla. Eipä ole kyllä tullut ajettua kuin yksi kausi yhdellä kiekkosetillä ja sen jälkeen uudet. Mitenköhän uudet Superspoket?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Itse havaitsen kyllä suurenkin jäykkyyseron myös etukiekkojen välillä mutta niinkuin sanoin niin se johtuu ainakin omasta mielestäni dt revol. pinnoista.



Tää on mielenkiintoista... Itse oon jo vuosia tiennyt olevani kyvytön huomaamaan tällaisia asioita, sillä en taannoin huomannut ajossa eroa edes vanhan rimpula-SID:n ja vähän järeemmän Foxin välillä. Toki sen eron huomasi, kun fillarin nokkaa väänteli paikallaan, mutta ajon aikana jäykkyyseron huomaaminen menikin sitten paaaljon hankalammaksi.

En lainkaan väitä, ettei jäykkyyseroja olisi, vaan pikemminkin tarkoitan sitä, etten oo ihan paras henkilö näitä asioita vertailemaan.





> Sori Aki OT.



No problem. Ei tää oo mun säie.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

> Sama homma vähän Sapimin CX-ray:n kanssa. Pinnoja saa kiristellä parin lenkin välein ja on mennyt poikkikin pinnoja muutaman kerran. Podiumit on muuten kestänyt mulla. Eipä ole kyllä tullut ajettua kuin yksi kausi yhdellä kiekkosetillä ja sen jälkeen uudet. Mitenköhän uudet Superspoket?



No toi kyllä haisee ja pahasti. CX-rayta käytetään jopa DH-fillareissa.

Löisin melkein vetoa että  kiekot on yksinkertaisesti kädettömästi kasatut. Löysä pinna on se joka katkeaa. Jos kireys on riittävä ja tasainen, ne kiekot ei löysty, eikä yksikään pinna katkea.

----------


## tiksi

> Itse oon jo vuosia tiennyt olevani kyvytön huomaamaan tällaisia asioita



Joo en mäkään huomaa vaikka edessä vaan 24 Revon pinnaa. Toisissa kiekoissa 32 competition pinnaa ja tuntuu ihan samalta paitsi pirusti raskaammalta. :Leveä hymy:  Eniten se rengas taitaa kuitenkin antaa sivuttaissuunnassa periksi.

----------


## haedon

> ....Löisin melkein vetoa että  kiekot on yksinkertaisesti kädettömästi kasatut. Löysä pinna on se joka katkeaa.....



Kasauksesta en tiedä, mutta ainakin mun kiristelyt on kädetöntä :Nolous: . Löysät pinnat ne onkin katkenneet mm kakkosnelosen parilla sadalla kilsalla meni yx, kun ei viitsinyt pinnoja käymään läpi kesken ajojen. Ennen tapahtumaa kiristin kyllä. Muullon tainnut olla ennemminkin huolimattomuutta.

----------


## Pekka L

Ne kannattais rihtauttaa kuntoon kireysmittaria käyttäen. Ja kun kehien max. kireys taitaa olla aika vaatimaton, niin senkin vuoksi voisi kyllä olla paikallaan käyttää lukitetta nippeleissä. Varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Meikäläisellä on ollut käytössä yhtenä kiekkosettinä race7000/XTR/CX-Ray setti, kuten täällä on todettukin. Olen käyttänyt noita pelkästään kisakiekkoina ja aikalailla hyvin ovat kestäneet. Hommasin kiekot -09 kesällä ja kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut rihtailla, paitsi... 

Viime kaudella Paloheinän XC-cupissa vedin kuitenkin fillarilla katolleen, korvake vääntyi ja seuraavassa ylämäessä ketjut pomppasivat pakan väliin ja murjoivat hieman pinnoja. En kuitenkaan ruvennut pinnoja vaihtelemaan, vaikka "mekaanikko" kovasti näin ohjeistikin. No, Tahkon kisan loppuverryttelyssä napsahti sitten yksi pinnoista pakan takaa poikki. Siitä lähtien kiekot ovat olleetkin telakalla ja loppukauden kisat ajoin Turun SM:iä lukuunottamatta XTR:n valmiskiekoilla. Nyt ovat uudet pinnat tilauksessa pakan puolelle ja eiköhän tulevan kauden avauskisa taas noilla ajella.  :Hymy:  

Jos tuo Paloheinän episodi unohdetaan niin kyllä noi omasta mielestä ovat olleet todella hyvät kiekot. Ja kyllä, ovat toki löysemmät kuin esim. XTR:t, mutta eipä tuo ole ongelmaksi muodostunut omassa käytössä, ja hanaa olen kyllä aina antanut mitenkään kiekkoja säästelemättä. Mitään pinnojen löystymisongelmia ei myöskään ole ollut, joskin kiekkojen kasaaja onkin ammattimies, jota nuo kehät todellakin vaativat jotta ongelmilta välttyy. Ja jos joku noita kehiä kaavailee omaan käyttöön, niin en itse suosittele kuin pelkästään kisakiekoiksi, treenihommiin sitten omat kiekkonsa. Ja vertailutiedoksi oma paino, joka pyörii siinä 70kg nurkilla.


Edittiä: Missään nimessä en lähtisi kiristelemään pinnoja noista ilman kireysmittaria ja ammattitaitoa, aivan varmasti tulee ongelmia.

----------


## Pekka L

NoTubesin sivulla ei ole erikseen mainittu Alpinen max. pinnankireyttä. Tietääkö joku kenties muuta lähdettä josta se selviäisi vai tietääkö muuten varmasti sen kireyden?
http://www.notubes.com/support_wheelset.php

Edit: NoTubesin Messageboard:sta löyty 95kg. Jotain muutakin asia kiinnosti...

----------


## elasto

Kenelläkään kokemusta Sramin XG-999 pakasta? Kuullut jotain ongelmia ainakin oliskohan ollut XTR:n ketjun kanssa. Vähän epäilyttää se alumiininen 32 piikkinen ratas...

----------


## viskaali

> Kenelläkään kokemusta Sramin XG-999 pakasta? Kuullut jotain ongelmia ainakin oliskohan ollut XTR:n ketjun kanssa. Vähän epäilyttää se alumiininen 32 piikkinen ratas...



Sen verran kokemusta, että toimitukset Eurooppaan kusi viime keväänä pahasti. Tilasin helmikuun puolessa välissä ja tehdas lupasi toimituksen maaliskuulle,  paketti tuli heinäkuun lopulla. Tarkoitus testata tulevalla kaudella. 
Jos ketju kunnossa niin en kyllä keksi miksi pakka ei toimisi. Ja aika hyvin se alumiininen 32 piikkinen eturattaanakin pelittää. Paino oli tuotteessa kyllä grammalleen oikein ja se on hyvÄ :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Mulla on paketissa uusi KMC X10SL ketju, jota ajattelin käyttää tuon pakan kanssa jos sen hommaan. Ainakin MTBR:n weight weenies -osiolla näyttäisi olevan tuosta yhdistelmästä ihan hyviä kokemuksia.

----------


## viskaali

Bike 3/11 mielenkiintoinen sisäkumitesti. Eclipse, joka oli testin kevein tuote olikin kestävin!!! Puhkaisutestissä lähimmäksi pääsi yli 400g painavampi Onzan DH sisuri, "kevennysbutyylit" ja lateksit ei saavuttanut menestystä. Ett. joskus näinkin pÄin... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Edit: NoTubesin Messageboard:sta löyty 95kg. Jotain muutakin asia kiinnosti...



Tietääkö joku vielä huonompaa? Nisin 70-luvun professional kehä?  

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Tää on mielenkiintoista... Itse oon jo vuosia tiennyt olevani kyvytön huomaamaan tällaisia asioita, sillä en taannoin huomannut ajossa eroa edes vanhan rimpula-SID:n ja vähän järeemmän Foxin välillä. Toki sen eron huomasi, kun fillarin nokkaa väänteli paikallaan, mutta ajon aikana jäykkyyseron huomaaminen menikin sitten paaaljon hankalammaksi.



Ei noitten jäykkyyserot ole mitään verrattuna kun vaihtaa 98' SID:in Cannarin 70mm Headshok:iin. Sillä kun paukutti jotain kivikujaa pitkin näreessä niin toivoi sivuttain hieman löysempää keulaa....

Tilasin sit piruuttani Enve 260g tuubikehät, CX-ray pinnat ja koska toisetkin King-navat oli oivan tuntuiset, sellaset tulee noihinkin. Pyörivä massa on aika kepoisa vaikka setti painaakin jopa 1260g. 28 pinnaiset ovat. Tufon 450g tuubi hiperlöitynä vaikuttaa varsin käyttökelpoiselta verrattuna 300g avokkeihin+ joku järkevä sisuri joten jos totaalimassa on vastaava mutta kesto selvästi paree, olisi paketti ns. kunnossa. 

Vaihdepalikat ja jarrut kun jaksiais speksata viä. Jos laiskottaa, laitan XT:tä... :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Runko on Litespeed Piasqah, keula Sid tai joku Foxi, tanko, tolppa, penkki,stemmi,kammet, rattaat, keskiö on Rotoria. Ketju on vissiin 11s. Chorus ja gripit custom teetetyt Lizard Skin lock on.  :Leveä hymy: 

Messuille tarttisi saada.

----------


## Leku

Satuin just kattelemaan erään merkin ilmoitusta: "...up to 130kg in the front and 150kg on the drive side rear."  :No huh!: 

Alkaa olemaan navat heikoin lenkki, varmaan leekerit hölskyy jo pesissään kun tommoset jännitykset kiskaisee pinnoihin.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mistähän nuita Envekiekkoja saa. No, enivei, halbaa hubaa!

----------


## kontio

> Mistähän nuita Envekiekkoja saa. No, enivei, halbaa hubaa!



sekunnin googletus kertoi ainakin tuollaisen. mutta kuten sanoit, halpaa hubaa  :Sarkastinen: 
http://www.wheelbuilder.com/store/rims/

----------


## haedon

> Kenelläkään kokemusta Sramin XG-999 pakasta? Kuullut jotain ongelmia ainakin oliskohan ollut XTR:n ketjun kanssa. Vähän epäilyttää se alumiininen 32 piikkinen ratas...



Onkos toi muuten sama kuin XG-1099, mutta yhdeksänrattaisena? Niitä mulla on ollut käytössä kaksi kappaletta reilun vuoden ja ketjuina KMC X10SL. Toimii kuin ajatus muiden XX-komponenttien kanssa. Suurinta ratasta tulee käytettyä aika vähän joten ei kyllä ole kulunut juri yhtään

----------


## p-olkisin

Siis onko Edge nykyään Enve? 

Leikkasin just kyljestä revenneen Tufon XC2 plus tuubin auki. Eipä ole kovin paksulti kumia. Ens kaudella ois tarkoitus testatta Schwalben uusia tuubeja.

----------


## kontio

> Siis onko Edge nykyään Enve?



taitaa se olla. mun mielestä Edge oli kyllä parempi nimi, mutta jotain envy henkistä ylemmyydentunnetta siinä on ehkä haettu. en tiedä  :Leveä hymy: 
hinta on ainakin kohdallaan, tosin ei sen kummempi kuin muillakaan hipohiilareilla.

----------


## Leku

> Siis onko Edge nykyään Enve?



Copy/pasteus:
_
Tuesday, August 24, 2010 at 1:53 PM 
 Edge Composites Announces Name Change

Edge Composites, manufacturer of carbon fiber bicycle rims and components; has announced their new company and brand name as ENVE Composites. Effective September 1st, the new name and associated collateral will be introduced at Eurobike. Ownership, management and staff will remain the same.  
Trademark issues in Europe have been problematic for the three year-old company. Founder Jason Schiers said, “When we started the company three years ago, we were focused mainly on gaining a foothold in the domestic market. We were Engineers, Designers and Cyclists, and frankly, we didn’t consider checking for trademark registrations outside of the U.S. Obviously our reputation overseas has outgrown this mindset and it has become an issue recently.”

Schiers added that they had an opportunity for a license agreement in Europe but opted against it, advising “We have actually established a great relationship with the current trademark holder in Europe and, regardless of the fact that there will be no license agreement between us, there is a strong likelihood that we will discuss a future collaboration.”
Chairman Paul Lehman cited a confluence of factors affecting the decision, primarily the opportunity created by recent developments in engineering. “In the past few months we started construction on a new 20,000 square foot state-of-the-art composite facility and are announcing a major partnership with one of the top aerodynamic specialists in the world that we collectively believe will change the way bicycle wheels are designed.  So much great stuff has happened that we really feel like we are a new company and so, what better time to launch a new name to go with it?”
“We have made a conscious decision to focus our energy and resources on new product development and we’re really comfortable with that, plus we really like the new name. It signifies a start of a new direction and an evolution of our products. We have spent the last year creating some exciting improvements to our product line that you will get to see and ride in the year ahead,” Lehman added.
Edge branded components and wheels will continue to be sold into the U.S. through the end of the year.

_Eli joo._
_

----------


## p-olkisin

Kiitos ja takaisin aiheeseen....

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tää ei nyt varsinaisesti mee takaisin aiheeseen, mutta tein tossa viikonloppuna hiukan huoltoa Sparkkiin. Kiillottelin UV:stä harmaantuneita stemmiä, tankoa ja comboa Suomen Nopeimmasta Pyöräkaupasta saaduilla tuotteilla, ja tunnin hinkkaamisen jälkeen AX-osat ja Signature-istuin kiilsivätkin taas kuin uudet. Kyllä noilla kelpaa ajella keväthangilla.

Lisäksi tuli vaihdettua öljyt keulaan. R7 MRD:n öljynvaihto on kyllä niin miellyttävän yksinkertaista puuhaa, että taas alkoi epäilyttää itsehuoltokiellossa olevan DT:n ostaminen... Keulahuolto oli siinäkin mielessä riemuisa tapahtuma, että negatiivijousena toimineen elastomeeripötkylän poistaminen laihdutti keulaa hulppeat 15 g! Olo on jotenkin kuin lottovoittajalla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Onkos toi muuten sama kuin XG-1099, mutta yhdeksänrattaisena? Niitä mulla on ollut käytössä kaksi kappaletta reilun vuoden ja ketjuina KMC X10SL. Toimii kuin ajatus muiden XX-komponenttien kanssa. Suurinta ratasta tulee käytettyä aika vähän joten ei kyllä ole kulunut juri yhtään



Periaatteessa joo, kyseessä on 11-32 ysipakka.

----------


## Leku

> ...negatiivijousena toimineen elastomeeripötkylän poistaminen laihdutti keulaa hulppeat 15 g!



No tota noin. Kai sait siihen nyt sitten vastineeksi vimmaisen top-out kolinan?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> LeQ

Ei kolise yhtään. Hienomman näköinen keulasta vaan tuli, kun liukuputkia näkyy aiempaa enemmän, eli joustomatkakin nimellisesti kasvoi. Tosin huolletun keulan testi on toistaiseksi ollut vain vartin ajelu sileillä takuupoluilla, joten saattaahan se pidemmällä lenkillä räjähtää, kuten saattaa koko pyöräkin...

Vinkki elastomeeripötkylän poistamiseen tuli niinkin korkealta taholta kuin Rtechin maanmainiolta Koutsilta. "Sillä negatiivielastomeerilla ei Manitoun keulassa tee yhtään mitään", oli vapaasti suomennettu Koutsin lausahdus.

----------


## Leku

Joo-o. Kaikkee sitä kuulee kun jaksaa elää.

>Imu-setae

Enven ETAa tiedossa? Varaa Korpelalle jo hivellysaika, sehän selvästi _tarvitsisi_ tuommoiset. Ne kulkee nimittäin hyvin lumihangessa tuommoiset kehät, melkein yhtä hyvin kuin Lightweightit.

----------


## kh74

> mutta jotain envy henkistä ylemmyydentunnetta siinä on ehkä haettu. en tiedä



Mä sanoisin että uutta nimeä valitessa tärkein yksittäinen valintakriteeri on ollut että siitäkin saa tehtyä vauhdikkaan, pisteen suhteen symmetrisen tekstilogon samalla lailla kuin edgestä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Aika hieno polkupyörä. LW:n takavaihtaja ja kaikki.

----------


## VesaP

> Aika hieno polkupyörä. LW:n takavaihtaja ja kaikki.



No on. Ai Scalestakin saisi noin kevyen. No, mun 10.2kg vakioon verrattuna varmaan ei muuta jäisi jäljelle kuin runko, jos haluaisi edes alle 7 kiloisen...  :No huh!: 

Maastofilojen keventely on vähän riskialtista hommaa mielestäni. Eikös niillä ajeta vähän niinqu maastossa. Eli siellä missä on kiviä, juuria, monttuja jne. Ei välttämättä joku "feather-light" värkki kestä ainakaan raavaan ison miehen alla? Maantiellä sentään mennään yleensä suht sileetä baanaa pitkin (jos ei täräytä vahingossa johonkin koloon vain).

Edit: Mutta siinä varmaan se haaste onkin. Tehdä hyperkevyttä, mutta kuitenkin kestävää ja ajettavaa! Mielenkiintoista olisi. Jos ajaisi maastossa vain. Tällä 1 krt/vuosi tahdilla ei viitti pahemmin kevennellä....  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Aika hieno polkupyörä. LW:n takavaihtaja ja kaikki.



Jaaha... Nyt oma Scale tuntuu ihan verkonpainolta.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jooseppi

Oli kyllä varsin mielenkiintoinen juttu fillari lehdessä siitä Scalpellista. Hintaahan sille oli kertynyt, mutta ei se enää kovin käytettävältä pyörältä vaikuttanut. Siis siinä mielessä, että ajot tulevat sijoittumaan pääasiassa vain sileäpohjaisiin kangasmaastoihin.

Hieno ja todella kevyt pyörä kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Ois se varmaan fillarilehdessä ollut Scalpel ihan ajettava jos vaihtais stemmin, renkaat ja satulan sekä tolpan.
Tolppa ja satulakin kestää varmaan kevyellä kuskilla ihan hyvin. 
Itsellä ei jäykkiksessä kestäny, mutta painoa onkin enemmän. 
Kiekoista ei ole mitään käsitystä. 
Värityksestä 10 pistettä!

----------


## p-olkisin

> Aika hieno polkupyörä. LW:n takavaihtaja ja kaikki.



Tota mä en tajua että stemmi/ohjainlaakeri pysyy paikoillaan ilman kunnollista korkkia ja käpyä? Tossahan on vaa joku tollainen painettava kuitukorkki ilmeisesti. DT kuitenkin käskee työntää tonne kaulaputken sisään oman ankkuri expanderinsa. Niin no ei tolla ehkä ajeta sitä kaikkein teknisintä reittiä?

----------


## tero76

Onko tuon kävyn ja korkin tarkoitus pitää stemmi ja laakeri paikoillaan?

Olen ollut siinä uskossa, että niillä vedetään vain välykset pois, ja stemmi pitää sitten paikoillaan.

----------


## jaakkoso

> Oli kyllä varsin mielenkiintoinen juttu fillari lehdessä siitä Scalpellista. Hintaahan sille oli kertynyt, mutta ei se enää kovin käytettävältä pyörältä vaikuttanut. Siis siinä mielessä, että ajot tulevat sijoittumaan pääasiassa vain sileäpohjaisiin kangasmaastoihin.
> 
> Hieno ja todella kevyt pyörä kuitenkin



Kyllähän tuo ihan kisakelpoinen peli on mielestäni. Renkaat tietenki punnauksessa aina kevyimmät mahdolliset, mutta muutenhan tuo on täysin let's go vaan.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Onko tuon kävyn ja korkin tarkoitus pitää stemmi ja laakeri paikoillaan?
> 
> Olen ollut siinä uskossa, että niillä vedetään vain välykset pois, ja stemmi pitää sitten paikoillaan.



No näinhän se on periaatteessa, mutta kun kevyitä stemmejä ei saa kauheasti kiristää eikä hiilikuituinen kaulaputkika ainakaan auta asiaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Asiaa puhuu mr. p-olkisin. Maantiellä saattaa ohjainlaakeri pysyä kireällä ilman kiristintä, mutta kivikko/juurakko aiheuttaa nopeasti klappia...

----------


## VesaP

> Maantiellä saattaa ohjainlaakeri pysyä kireällä ilman kiristintä



Juu, ei ole käpyä omassa Pinassa ollut ja hyvin on pysynyt paikoillaan silti. 

Kävyllä olen vetänyt välykset pois, sit löysännyt stemmin ruuvit sen verran että olen saanut tumpattua semmosen Ahead-Cupin (vaimikäseolikaan) sinne kävyn paikalle ja sit vetänyt stemmin pultit momenttiin. Tuo Cuppi painaa muutaman gramman (JEE), käpy kymmeniä grammoja (NOT JEE).

----------


## kh74

> Ahead-Cupin (vaimikäseolikaan) sinne kävyn paikalle ja sit vetänyt stemmin pultit momenttiin. Tuo Cuppi painaa muutaman gramman (JEE), käpy kymmeniä grammoja (NOT JEE).



http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/carbon...ails/ahead.php

Tommonen?

Joo, ja tuossahan on semmonen etu että se tukee sitä ohjainputken päätä sisäpuolelta stemminpulttien puristusta vastaan. Periaatteessa siis voi olla ainakin joitain vain alempaa laajenevia käpyjä parempi mekaanisesti. Aika nafti sovitus saa olla kyllä. Noita saa 0,2mm välein eri kokoja. Liekkö muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin ostaa kolme lähintä ja asentaa se joka juuri sopii?

Ite en kuitenkaan uskalla edes ajatella hiilikuitusta haarukkaputkea maastopyörässä, vaikka maantielle kokohiilikuitusetupin varmaan uskaltaisin laittaa, mutta onhan näitä puuhasteluja kiva kattella...

----------


## VesaP

> Tommonen?



Just tuommonen joo. Mulla lähti about heti irti toi lätkä tuosta putkenpätkän päästä mutta sen sai takaisin pikaliimalla sekunnissa  :Hymy:  Sovituksesta niin mittaa mauserilla (vaimikäsenoikeenimionkaan) tarkka mitta niin tulee oikeen kokoinen cuppi sitten? Eikös tuommosella ihan perus-k-rauta mausereillakin saa kymmenysosat mitattua...

----------


## p-olkisin

noni,google löysi kyvan tuosta DTn expanderistä. Tämä on siis sen verran pitkä että tukee koko stemmin matkalta. ja paino on sen mukainen.

----------


## hakkis

Itse kanssa tuskailin useamman kauden oman fillarini Reba WC:n hiilikuituisen kaulaputken kanssa. Stemmi luisti, vaikka yritin mitä tahansa, kun käytössä oli Tunen GumGum. 

Nyt sitten laitoin Cervelon version aiheesta kuitukaulaputken käpy ja tuntuu toimivan. Siinä siis liimataan kaulaputken sisään alumiiniputki, minkä sisällä on tavallinen käpy. Näin siis yksinkertaistettuna.

Ja sokerina pohjalla paketti on äärimmäisen kevyt, punnailtiin useiden erivalmistajien versioita ja tämä oli selkeästi kevyin ja tukee vielä kaulaputkeakin stemmin kiristykseltä.

----------


## kontio

> Itse kanssa tuskailin useamman kauden oman fillarini Reba WC:n hiilikuituisen kaulaputken kanssa. Stemmi luisti, vaikka yritin mitä tahansa, kun käytössä oli Tunen GumGum. 
> 
> Nyt sitten laitoin Cervelon version aiheesta kuitukaulaputken käpy ja tuntuu toimivan. Siinä siis liimataan kaulaputken sisään alumiiniputki, minkä sisällä on tavallinen käpy. Näin siis yksinkertaistettuna.
> 
> Ja sokerina pohjalla paketti on äärimmäisen kevyt, punnailtiin useiden erivalmistajien versioita ja tämä oli selkeästi kevyin ja tukee vielä kaulaputkeakin stemmin kiristykseltä.



Ei muuten huono idea.oikeastaan aivan loistava.pitäis varmaan 
pyöräyttää sorvilla joku ohut rengas putken sisään ja koittaa.

en oikein tykkää tuosta expander kävystä, karkailee aina haarukan sisuksiin kun yrittää säätää, sitten saa onkia magneettipuikolla ylös eikä edes pysy "päällyskorkki" ajossa tiukalla ilman ruuvilukitetta...
(eikä normikäpyä kehtaa paljaaltaan kuituputkeen tunkea)

tuuman sisähalkaisijaltaan olevasta putkesta kun 30mm korkean kauluksen pyöräyttää niin tulee...öö... ~12g painoa.

----------


## wanderer

Cervelon alumiiniputki on pituudeltaan luokkaa 6-7cm. Putken yläpäässä on pieni pokkaus, jolla estetään putken holahtaminen kaulaputken pohjaan liimattaessa. Putki toimii kävyn kontaktipinnan lisäksi murskauksen"estäjänä" stemmille. Kaulaputken pituus pitää tietty olla melko lähelle kohdallaan ennen kuin liimaa systeemin paikalleen. Lyhennysvaraa on toki hieman ja käpyä saa painettua putkessa alas jos on tarpeen.

----------


## VesaP

> Cervelon alumiiniputki on pituudeltaan luokkaa 6-7cm.



Ensin laitetaan kevyt hiilariemäputki haarukkaan ja sit liimataan painava aluputkenpala sinne sisään?  :No huh!:  Kuulostaa vähän hassulta toiminnalta. Vähän sama kuin nuo jotkut "kuitustemmit" eli alustemmi alla, sit kuori vain kuitua jotta näyttää hyvältä olevinaan.  :No huh!:

----------


## wanderer

Noh, jokainen saa kikkailla ja peippailla kevennysten kanssa haluamallaan tavalla. Maantiepyörässä 6.8 kg saavuttamiseen ei todellakaan tarvitse höylätä grammoja sellaisista paikoista, joissa vahvuuteen saa laittaa varmuuskertoimia. Lämmittää muuten ihan hitosti joku kevyttanko siinä vaiheessa kun huomaa sen olevan irrallaan kädessä ja mutka lähestyy 55 km/h. 
Showhommat erikseen.

----------


## elasto

Mulla tosta Extraliten Ultrastarista se eka versio SID World Cupin hiilikuitusen kaulaputken sisällä ja sen kaverina Tune Bubun mukana tullut Tunen hiilarinen korkki ja aluruuvi. Ei paina paljoa ja hyvin pysyy kireellä vaikka missä juurakossa ryskyttäisi.

----------


## kh74

> Ensin laitetaan kevyt hiilariemäputki haarukkaan ja sit liimataan painava aluputkenpala sinne sisään?



Ei kai sen "putken" tarvi montaa grammaa painaa, kun sen ei tarvi kestää muuta kuin sen normaalin kävyn aiheuttama rasitus? Ohutkin alumiinipinta kestää jo sen että käpy ei katko kuitua, ja ohutkin putki hyvällä sovituksella ja liimalla lisää puristuskestävyyttä stemmiä vastaan.

Siinä on sitten sekin järki että vahvike voidaan laittaa siihen kohtaan missä sitä tarvitaan, eikä varmuuden vuoksi joka paikkaan tehtaalla kun ei vielä tiedetä mistä kohtaa kaulaputki katkaistaan.

Mun mielestä ihan järkevää keventelyä Cervelolta.

----------


## kontio

"tilasin" tuommoisen. sitten katkaisee sopivaan mittaan, poraa kevennysreikiä (paljon) ja liimaa kiinni ja tuumainen peruskäpy pitää jostain hankkiä. toiminee.

----------


## TPP

> Mun mielestä ihan järkevää keventelyä Cervelolta.



Scott käyttää samaa systeemiä.

----------


## OJ

> Scott käyttää samaa systeemiä.



Ja Alpha Q.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Täytyy punnita pajalla mutta yleisiin "käpy" ratkaisuihin verrattuna se Cervelon putkisysteemi on tosi kevyt. Se aluputken seinämä on n. 1mm. 

Edit, punnailin: 18g/70mm.

Btw, punnailin myös tossa Enve:n palikoita, 800mm leveä DH tanko oli 227g, 34.9x400mm suora tolppa 206g, 26" tuubikehä 247g. Siihen sopiva Tufon 2.2" tuubi nappuloilla 530g, tai narumpi olisi kyllä sippoisempi mutta toi 2.2" oli kivan oloinen. Tuubiteippi täytyy viä käydä punnaan.

----------


## S-Works

Onko kellään mitään hajua tälläsestä valmistajasta? Onko laadukasta palikkaa vai ylihintaista kuraa?
http://r2-bike.com/mcfk-carbon-sattelstuetze_1

Olen ajatellut tollasta tolppaa maasturiin. Tarve olis 30,9 ja 400 pitkä UD. Tolppaa jää näkyviin n.27cm ja rungon satulakulma on 72astetta. Mahtaako kestää ajella muulloinkin kuin kisapäivinä vai kannattaisiko suosiolla katella järeämpiä putkia?

----------


## px

MCFK:n palikoista en ainakaan isojen poikien forumilla muista kuulleeni mitään hirveämpiä valituksia, eli lienee sieltä laadukkaammalta puolelta. Itse en kuitenkaan ihan noin kevyisiin palikoihin uskaltaisi lähteä. Omana tolppana on Masterpiece, josta painavat satulaklamppiosat on vaihdettu kuituiseksi ja pultit ja mutterit titaanisiksi. Taisi olla jotain 150-160 gramman luokkaa @ 30.9/367mm. Pitää tarkistaa, kun pääsen ensi viikolla kotiin.

----------


## elasto

http://www.smud-carbon.eu/saddle.html

69 grammainen hiilarisatula alle satasella. Näyttää vähän samanlaiselta muodoiltaan, kuin Speedneedle, joka mulla on maasturissa. Melkein voisi testiksi tilata.

----------


## t-man

Ei olisi kyllä pahan hintainen satula+tolppa-combo sparkkiin, jos n. 200 ekulla saa alle 200 g painavan yhdistelmän...tietty molemmat joutuisi maalamaan valkoisiksi  :Hymy:

----------


## viskaali

Onko tällä rintamalla mitään raportoitavaa? Hiljaisuudesta päätellen jotain äärimmäisen kevyttä tulollaan??? :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Allekirjoittaneen toimesta ei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tapahtumassa mitään. Tällä vetreähköllä vanhuksella mennään siis edelleen. Uuden kisakauden kynnyksellä ainoastaan renkaat ja ketju ovat uusia, muuten ajellaan vanhoilla osilla.

Koska talonrakennushanke syö ainakin vielä jonkin aikaa kaikki liikenevät ja myös liikenemättömät varat, hiilikuituostoksiin on ollut pakko yrittää ottaa järkeä mukaan, mikä on toki surullista.  :Hymy:  DT:n hiilarikeulan osalta olin jo hilkulla painaa ostonappia, mutta nekin rahat tuli sitten kuitenkin käytettyä runko- ja viimeistelynaulaimeen sekä kompuraan, joista jälkimmäinen on onneksi edes jossain määrin hyödyllinen myös fillaritouhuissa.  :Hymy: 

Onhan se toki selvää, ettei tällä vanhalla romulla voi enää kisoissa pärjätä. Positiivisesti ajateltuna tilanne on nyt kuitenkin se, että huonosti menneiden koitosten jälkeen voi helposti harrastaa "kunnollisella pyörällä olisin voittanut" -spekulointia.  :Vink:  Kisoissa tavoite on edelleen se sama kuin ennenkin, eli "p-olkisin olisi voitettava edes yhdessä kisassa". Mutta koska välinepuolella ei ole tapahtunut mitään ja mies vaan kangistuu vuosi vuodelta, tavoite lausutaan tällä hetkellä muodossa "toivottavasti p-olkisin keskeyttää edes yhdessä kisassa".  :Leveä hymy: 

Eli alkakaapa nyt joku muu vaihteeksi viritellä mahdollisimman kevyttä maastopyörää. Itselläni tullee olemaan hiljaiseloa vielä jonkin aikaa, mutta viimeistään kisakaudelle 2014 pitää saada jotain uutta ja überkevyttä alle, sillä kyseisenä vuonna tapahtuu kunniakas M40-sarjaan siirtyminen. Sitä odotellessa keskitytään virittämään mies parhaaseen mahdolliseen iskuun.

----------


## viskaali

Olet vakavasti hankkimassa elämää. :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Olet vakavasti hankkimassa elämää.



Mutta ilmeisesti "pakkoreeniä" tulee työmatkoista vieläkin :Hymy: 

Pahin tapaus jos nyt kompura hajoo kesken naulauksen 
ja joutuu myymään kalikulan kammet halvalla... :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei tässä nyt varsinaisesti sen enempää olla elämää hankkimassa.  :Hymy:  Ja sehän on selvää, ettei treeneistä tingitä. Joku roti pitää sentään elämässä olla. Miehen virittäminen on kuitenkin siinä määrin vähemmän rahaa kuluttavaa kuin Sparkin saattaminen seitsenkiloiseksi, että viime aikoina on väliaikaisesti keskitytty vaihtoehdoista ensimmäiseen. Mutta paino on sanalla _väliaikaisesti_...  :Hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee kalikulan kampiin, niin tärkeysjärjestys on tietenkin oltava kohdallaan: talo menee myyntiin ennen kampia.

----------


## viskaali

> http://www.smud-carbon.eu/saddle.html
> 
> 69 grammainen hiilarisatula alle satasella. Näyttää vähän samanlaiselta muodoiltaan, kuin Speedneedle, joka mulla on maasturissa. Melkein voisi testiksi tilata.



Kokeeksi tilattiin pari. Toimitusaika n. 3vk., maksu Paypal, nopeat vastaukset kyssäreihin. Satulat tehdään Puolassa. Tilatut satulat 63g ja 64g.  :Hymy: (Testiajo suoritetaan heti kun räkä lähtee keuhkoista.)

----------


## elasto

Kerrohan sitten kokemuksia! Jos sitä vaikka itsekin tilaisi. Millä satuloilla oot aikasemmin ajanut eli minkä muotonen jakkara tuntuu sulle parhaalta? Ootko Speedneedlellä ajanut?

----------


## viskaali

> Kerrohan sitten kokemuksia! Jos sitä vaikka itsekin tilaisi. Millä satuloilla oot aikasemmin ajanut eli minkä muotonen jakkara tuntuu sulle parhaalta? Ootko Speedneedlellä ajanut?



Muistuttaa silmämääräisesti erittäin paljon Speedneedleä (ulkomitoiltaan), paitsi kiskot ohuemmat.
Valmistaja on erittäin asiallinen kaveri, ja tuolia voi speksata jonkin verran tilauksen yhteydessä. Luulisin, että näillä hinnoilla kaverilla riittää hommia... :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

oho mitäs täällä tapahtuu....pitänee komentoida paremmalla ajalla. Nyt pakko pistää puhelin kii. Nopeasti voin todeta että msc ei ole keventynyt, no saint runko on kunnossa ja osat kasassa pitää vielä niputtaa kasaa ja tärkein eli uusi pyörä kotiutui juuri...noin 13kg!

----------


## kijas

> ...noin 13kg!



Mikä ei oo paha kun ajattelee että siinä on 195g sisurit + 790g renkaat (per pää), kerkesin meinaan jo vähän punnitsee osia... ja myös ajamaan... Mutta koska _se_ pyörä ei oo alle kymppikilonen maratontäysjousto niin en viitsi sen enempää kommentoida tähän ketjuun  :Vink: 

Jos haluut lisää painoja ni laita vaikka yv:tä tai tekstaria.

----------


## viskaali

> Kerrohan sitten kokemuksia! Jos sitä vaikka itsekin tilaisi. Millä satuloilla oot aikasemmin ajanut eli minkä muotonen jakkara tuntuu sulle parhaalta? Ootko Speedneedlellä ajanut?



Pari lenkkiä ajettu. Satula vaikuttaa hyvältä ja tukevalta. En edes muistanut lenkillä uutta satulaa. Pääsin alle 200g :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ai se päätyikin kiinni The Tolppaan.  :Hymy:  Hieno on!

----------


## xtrainer80

Mun oli pakko antaa periksi, ja heittää kiinankuitusatula mäkeen Scalesta. Kyllä tuo jäykkiksellä rytyyttely ainakin mulla vaatii sen, että satulan runko joustaa edes vähän. Tosin se ei ollut sama satula kuin tuo yllä olevissa kuvissa, vaan peräti 90 gr ANKKURI.  :No huh!:

----------


## elasto

> Mun oli pakko antaa periksi, ja heittää kiinankuitusatula mäkeen Scalesta. Kyllä tuo jäykkiksellä rytyyttely ainakin mulla vaatii sen, että satulan runko joustaa edes vähän. Tosin se ei ollut sama satula kuin tuo yllä olevissa kuvissa, vaan peräti 90 gr ANKKURI.



Yllä oleva onkin Puolan kuitua! Jos on yhtään samanlainen rungoltaan, kuin mun Speedneedle, niin joustaa kyllä kivasti.

----------


## jaakkoso

Itelläkin on ollut tilauksessa puolasta jo kuukauden verran satula, tolppa ja pullotelineet. Lupaili lähettää kaikki könttänä tässä piakkoin kun saa tolpan valmiiks. Ilmeisesti tolpan kiskokiinnitys pitäis olla sellainen, että uskaltaa satulan siihen asettaa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan 27.2x400mm tolpan painoa ja kestävyyttä.

----------


## t-man

No jokos on kertynyt sanottavaa (hyvää taikka huonoa) tuosta Puolalaisesta jakkarasta?

----------


## DzeiDzei

Lainaus Korpelan nettisivuilta: "rungon katkeamiseen katkennut Korson XCM-kisa"

Voisiko tästä päätellä, että tämä keskustelu tulee sittenkin taas puhkeamaan kukkaan myös ketjun aloittajan toimesta vaikka Aki ehtikin vähän väläytellä tästä ketjusta syrjään hyppäämistä? Spekulaatiot käyntiin, mistä uusi runko? Kuukausi aikaa Tahkoon, joten nopeita liikkeitä tehtävä (eihän millään reenipyörän rungolla voi Tahkolle lähtä?).

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tilanne on kieltämättä vähintäänkin kinkkinen.  :Hymy:  Laajavuoreen täytynee lähteä vanhalla Scott Strikella, mutta Tahkoon mennessä olisi kyllä saatava jotain uutta alle. Jonkinlaisia viritelmiä on jo olemassa, mutta kaikki on vielä kovin epäselvää... Palailen asiaan, kun aihetta on.  :Vink:

----------


## jaakkoso

Olin kuulemassa sen pamahduksen, mikä siitä rungosta kuului. Mistäs kohtaa se tarkalleen laukes? Eikös uuden Sparkin julkistus oo muuten ihan oven takana?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Keskiön alle tuli poikittainen halkeama. Oikeanpuoleinen poljin napsahti oikealle kaartuvassa mutkassa juureen kiinni, ja siitä tuli sitten riittävästi vääntöä runkoon, kun takarengas oli maassa. Ihan oma moka siis.

----------


## wanderer

Ensin kuvittelin, että nyt katkesi vanne. Ei olisi uskonut, että rungon voi saada vahvimmasta kohdastaan poikki. 
High Modulus-kuituhan on kuin lasia...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Itse luulin ensin, että Claviculan kampi räsähti. Mutta totuus selvisi aika nopeasti, kun vähänkään voimakkaampi polkeminen aiheutti kammen kolinaa takaharukkaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ihan oma moka siis.



Ei kai sentään? Eikös maastopyörän pidä maastoa kestää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän se olis jo tähän ikään mennessä pitänyt oppia, että jos kantataan reippaasti oikealle, oikea kampi kannattaa silloin pitää jossain muualla kuin ala-asennossa.  :Hymy: 

Tää taitaa olla takuukeissin rajamailla... Ajallisesti takuu on vielä voimassa, mutta odotellaan, mitä ovat Scottilla asiasta mieltä.

----------


## I.S

> Kyllähän se olis jo tähän ikään mennessä pitänyt oppia, että jos kantataan reippaasti oikealle, oikea kampi kannattaa silloin pitää jossain muualla kuin ala-asennossa. 
> 
> Tää taitaa olla takuukeissin rajamailla... Ajallisesti takuu on vielä voimassa, mutta odotellaan, mitä ovat Scottilla asiasta mieltä.



Harmillinen juttu oli tuo, onko korvaava tuote jo löytynyt? Itsekin olen tuollaisella rungolla nyt kurvaillut vähän aikaa ja mielestäni aika kestävältä vaikuttaa eli aika kovaa on tainnut osua? Nyt tosin on mielessä, josko sittenkin siirryn 29 maailmaan eli taitaa sparkki jäädä lepoon.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä se aika kovaa kai osui, mutta nyt jälkikäteen on tullut vähän sellainen olo, että osuiko se sittenkään erityisen kovaa. En kaatunut enkä osuman takia pudonnut edes junan kyydistä. Toisaalta kaatuminen olisi saattanut pelastaa rungon.  :Hymy: 

Paras vaihtoehto olisi saada samanlaisella geometrialla oleva Sparkki tilalle, sillä muussa tapauksessa Signature-combosta tullee käyttökelvoton... Scottin kantaa takuuasiaan ei ole vielä kuulunut, joten odotellaan.

----------


## haedon

[QUOTE=Aki Korpela;1625615].....Toisaalta kaatuminen olisi saattanut pelastaa rungon.  :Hymy: [QUOTE]
Muttei välttämättä miestä. Kun tuli itseltä murrettua kylkiluut viime kesänä samanlaisesta tilanteesta ja mentiin kyljelleen ja liutiin kantoon. Vauhtia kun on niin aina jotain sattuu.

----------


## phebis

> Kyllä se aika kovaa kai osui, mutta nyt jälkikäteen on tullut vähän sellainen olo, että osuiko se sittenkään erityisen kovaa. En kaatunut enkä osuman takia pudonnut edes junan kyydistä. Toisaalta kaatuminen olisi saattanut pelastaa rungon. 
> 
> Paras vaihtoehto olisi saada samanlaisella geometrialla oleva Sparkki tilalle, sillä muussa tapauksessa Signature-combosta tullee käyttökelvoton... Scottin kantaa takuuasiaan ei ole vielä kuulunut, joten odotellaan.



Onnea taisteluun. Oma kokemus Scottin (Patrolin) takuusta on lähetetyt sähköpostit, joihin ei vastata. Ota ihmeessä puhelin käteen ja soita, jos et jo sitä tehnyt.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onnea taisteluun. Oma kokemus Scottin (Patrolin) takuusta on lähetetyt sähköpostit, joihin ei vastata. Ota ihmeessä puhelin käteen ja soita, jos et jo sitä tehnyt.



Runko on ostettu kolme vuotta sitten nettikaupasta (väliviivaton bikediscount.de), johon lähetin heti sunnuntai-iltana kisasta kotiuduttuani sähköpostia. Yllätys oli melkoinen, kun vastasivat noin viiden minuutin viiveellä vielä samana iltana. Pyysivät lähettämään neljä kappaletta valokuvia, jotta voivat viedä asiaan eteenpäin Scottille. Ja viesti Scottille lähti vielä samana sunnuntai-iltana, joten tässä tapauksessa ei ole varaa moittia jälleenmyyjää.  :Hymy: 

Scott pyysi maanantaiaamuna vielä yhtä valokuvaa lisää, joten eiköhän siellä ainakin jonkinlainen pohdinta ole käynnissä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lähettivät hetki sitten viestiä Bikediscount.com:sta:
"Today we got a new Spark 10 front frame for you. We will send it out on Monday. Is this OK for you? Please destroy the broken frame!!!"

Aika hyvältä siis vaikuttaa. Ja taitaa tosiaankin olla niin, että Scottin heikohko maine takuuasioissa johtuu lähinnä Suomen maahantuojasta.

----------


## Nufan

Oho! Hienoa toimintaa, niin Bikediscountilta, kuin Scottilta.

----------


## Itsok

Jaajaa, että nyt sitten lasketaan päiviä, jotta ehtiikö laajavuoreen uudella Sparkilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## px

Katohan, loistavaa o/  :Hymy:

----------


## DeLillo

"Ei kantsi tilaa netistä mitään, kun takuut ja kaikki jälkipyykki on niin monimutkaista."   :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kieltämättä oivaa toimintaa toistaiseksi. Jos se runko sieltä joskus kotiin asti pääsee, rakentaminen on tehtävä rakkaudella, mikä poissulkee kiireen.  :Hymy:  Laajavuoreen lähdetään siis joka tapauksessa Strikella. Onpa sitten taas yksi tekosyy lisää, miksei kulkenut.  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

> "Ei kantsi tilaa netistä mitään, kun takuut ja kaikki jälkipyykki on niin monimutkaista."



Joo nämä hommat onnistuvat lähikaupassa aina paljon kätevämmin  :Vink:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Joo nämä hommat onnistuvat lähikaupassa aina paljon kätevämmin



Niin, kun kyseessä on pieniarvoista tavaraa josta kauppiaan päätöksellä voidaan tehdä takuuvaihto heti paikan päällä. Jos kyseessä on jokin kalliimpi osa, homma ei olekkaan enää helppoa ja vaivatonta kun maahantuoja sekaantuu asiaan. Sitten kestää...

----------


## p-olkisin

Hieno homma että palvellaan! Itsekkin olen saannut kyseisestä kaupasta loistavaa palvelua kun sekoilin twinlockkeja tilaillessani....

----------


## t-man

Hyvää palvelua kyllä! Onkohan tuo ulkomaalaisten scottia myyvien liikkeiden palvelualttius periytyvää sorttia, sillä oma liike on westbrookcycles ja sieltä ovat lähettäneet yhden kappaleen linkun akseleita ja twinlocin ilman mitään maksua, kun ovat käytössä hajonneet. (no akselin kiristysmutterin kanta nyt hajosi ihan omaa tyhmyyttäni mut enivei) Saas nähä millon oma fillari on taipunu puunrungon ympäri, kun on tullut lähiaikoina sen verran reikä päässä ajettua tuntemattomilla poluilla...

----------


## häkä

Sekä Scott- että Trek-kauppoja webissä tehneenä voin vain kompata sujuvia takuukommentteja. Tässä esimerkissä aikaa meni hieman Akin vastauksia pidempään, mutta lopputulos tyydytti. Syksyllä 2009 Top Fuelin laakerien/linkkujen hajottaessa rungon sain tällaisen pahoittelevan  :Hymy:  viestin Fun Cornerista: "I'm sorry, but today I get following information from Trek Bicycles: You get a new frameset. But at this time they haven't a delivery date for this frame 2010. So it could bee that you have to wait 2 month." Aikaa meni n. kk ja uusi 2010 runko tuli 2006:n tilalle.

----------


## jukra

Ihan mielenkiinnosta; olisko kuvia rikkinäisestä rungosta saatavilla yleiseen jakoon? Kiinnostaisi nähdä miten tuo kuitu on antautunut tuollaisen väännön alla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tältä se näyttää:

----------


## jukra

Kiitos.. aika selvä peli. No onneksi tulee uusi. Täytyy toivoa, että Cuben takuu pelaa yhtä hienosti jos siihen joskus on turvauduttava.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Keskiön alle tuli poikittainen halkeama. Oikeanpuoleinen poljin napsahti oikealle kaartuvassa mutkassa juureen kiinni, ja siitä tuli sitten riittävästi vääntöä runkoon, kun takarengas oli maassa. Ihan oma moka siis.



Oma moka oli siinä, että, että poljin napsahti juureen kiinni, mutta ei siinä, että runko ratkesi. Kyllähän rungon pitäisi tuollaiset tilanteet kestää, koska näitähän sattuu aika usein kun kantatessa aletaan pistää jo hanaa. Jotkut letkut kammet olisivat ehkä pelastaneet rungon, mutta kun ne Claviculat eivät satu notkumaan...  :Irvistys:

----------


## VesaP

Offtopikkia:

On vissiin foorumi verissä kun aamulla töihin ajaessa edellä ajoi pakettiauto missä isolla takaluukussa luki XXXXXX-KORPELA.COM. Heti tuli mieleen että kuinkahan kevyt tuolla pakun sisällä oleva Scotti nyt tällä hetkellä onkaan...  :No huh!: 

Tuskin oli kuitenkaan oli Aki liikenteessä ko rakennusliikkeen autolla tai ainakaan Scotti kyydissä...  :No huh!:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kyllähän rungon pitäisi tuollaiset tilanteet kestää, koska näitähän sattuu aika usein kun kantatessa aletaan pistää jo hanaa. Jotkut letkut kammet olisivat ehkä pelastaneet rungon, mutta kun ne Claviculat eivät satu notkumaan...



Kyllähän vastaavia tilanteita tulee vastaan varmaan joka kisassa, mutta tällä kertaa tälli sai rungon melko luonnottomaan asentoon... Eli en ihan heti menisi laittamaan halkeamista rungon heikkouden piikkiin. Mun mielestä olisikin ollut ihan perusteltua, jos olisivat sanoneet Scottilla, että "ei mene takuuseen". Mutta parempi näin.  :Hymy: 

--> Vesa

Foorumipyöräily on toki keskeinen osa lajia. Välillä ihmetyttää, miten pyöräilyä on ylipäätään voitu harrastaa aikana ennen foorumia.  :Leveä hymy:  En kuitenkaan tiedosta ajaneeni kyseistä autoa.

----------


## Shamus

2012 aihio...

----------


## p-olkisin

Löytyykö specsejä?
RC mallissakaan ei ole enää integroitua tolpaa?
Onkohan satulaputki halkaisijaltaan pienempää? 
Iskarin malli on vaihtunut ja varmaan tapered steerer...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hieno kyllä, mutta näyttäisi vaativan e-tyypin etuvaihtajan, mikä on grammanviilausmielessä harmillista...

----------


## wanderer

^^ Ei taida olla Denkin suunnittelema?

----------


## PanuV

> Hieno kyllä, mutta näyttäisi vaativan e-tyypin etuvaihtajan, mikä on grammanviilausmielessä harmillista...



Aki, sama "vika" on Spessuissa, mutta tehdastallin pyörissä runkoon on niitattu uusi kiinnitys muille vaihtajatyypeille & mahdollisuus helpompaan korkeussäätöön.
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/articl...ed-epic-17193/

Eli eiköhän Treelta löydy hiilikuituosaamista, jolla ko säätö saada tehtyä, jos näin haluaa :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Tuolta bongattu
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/08/...er/#more-32298

----------


## p-olkisin

Uuteen sparkkiin ei sitten saa enää 140mm jarrulevyä taakse. 120mm joustoa edessä! Se on hyvä.

Sauserilla näytti olevan Stanin 140/160 levyt ja alupulteilla takajarrun satula kiinni.
Eggbeatereistä näytti olevan viilattu tavaraa pois mikä vain entisestään heikentää tukevuutta.
Tosin kuva on aika kaukaa eikä oikein erota.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Aika yllättäviä valintoja tuossa uudessa Sparkissa, siis e-tyypin vaihtaja ja minimissään 160-millinen takalevy. Ajamiseenhan ne eivät tietenkään vaikuta millään lailla, mutta vakavimmin sairastuneita grammaniiloja Scott taitaa näillä valinnoilla karkottaa...

Toki Panu on asian ytimessä, eli itsehän voi sitten yrittää viritellä mitä vain.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Uusi eturunko tuli tänään, joten tästä se taas lähtee, vaikka askarteluhuone yhä kovin keskeneräinen onkin... Titaaninen King Cage hiilikuitupultteineen ei kuulunut runkotoimitukseen, vaan ne tarttuivat mukaan Signature-pitstopilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Uusi etukolmio on harmillisesti kammottavat 20 g vanhaa painavampi, sillä vanhan rungon massa oli DT:n kuituiskarin ja titaanipulttien kera 1680 g. Ja on tuossa ohjainlaakerin kupitkin mukana. Mutta kammet laihtuivatkin sitten 25 g, kun päädyin kokeilemaan kahta etulehteä (26x40) kolmen sijaan. 40-piikkinen ratas on samassa paikassa kuin keskiratas vanhassa kolmelehtisessä systeemissä, joten ketjulinjan pitäisi ainakin suoristua mukavasti. Ja maantie-etuvaihtajakin toiminee nyt ilman irvistelyä.  :Hymy: 

Koska takana on edelleen tarkoitus käyttää DA:n 12-25-pakkaa, pienin välitys on nyt 26/25. Saattaa alkaa El Grandessa ahdistaa viimeistään kolmannella kierroksella.  :Hymy:  Tosin KariV taisi viime vuonna vääntää Granden ylös neljästi sinkulallaan, joten miehen heikkoutta tää tällainen kitinä vain on...

----------


## p-olkisin

Noni ja sit vielä litkut!

Kai sä muuten sieltä Signature visiitiltä sait, jonkun uuden ohjainlaakerin? Muistaakseni vanhassa kokoonpanossa ainoa ankkuri oli Ritcheyn ohjainlaakeri.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kun tarkemmin alkaa asiaa miettiä, kotoa kyllä löytyy jo nykyisellään litkutuskamat ja kompurakin... Mutta ei kai sitä nyt enää ennen Tahkoa uskalla alkaa säätää, vai uskaltaako?  :Hymy: 

Ankkurilaakerista voisi tosiaan vielä tämän kauden aikana hankkitua eroon. Mikäköhän olisi luotettavista ohjainlaakereista se kevein vaihtoehto?

----------


## tiksi

> Kun tarkemmin alkaa asiaa miettiä, kotoa kyllä löytyy jo nykyisellään litkutuskamat ja kompurakin... Mutta ei kai sitä nyt enää ennen Tahkoa uskalla alkaa säätää, vai uskaltaako? 
> 
> Ankkurilaakerista voisi tosiaan vielä tämän kauden aikana hankkitua eroon. Mikäköhän olisi luotettavista ohjainlaakereista se kevein vaihtoehto?



Uskaltaa.. aikaa on hyvin ajaa renkaat sisään. Uudet Schwalbet on maailman helpoimmat litkuttaa. Litkut sisään, ilmat renkaaseen ja se oli siinä. :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Kun tarkemmin alkaa asiaa miettiä, kotoa kyllä löytyy jo nykyisellään litkutuskamat ja kompurakin... Mutta ei kai sitä nyt enää ennen Tahkoa uskalla alkaa säätää, vai uskaltaako?



Vasta perjantai-iltana.

----------


## Pekka L

> Ankkurilaakerista voisi tosiaan vielä tämän kauden aikana hankkitua eroon. Mikäköhän olisi luotettavista ohjainlaakereista se kevein vaihtoehto?



Cane Creek AER? (luotettavuudesta ei kyllä tietoa...)

----------


## elasto

Mulla on ohjainlaakereista Tunen BuBu toiminut hienosti. Extralitellä taitaa olla joku kevyempikin, mutta luotettavuudesta ei tietoa. Paljonko Aki sun 12-25 DA pakka painaa?

----------


## haedon

Tunen BUBuille myös pisteet täältä. On jo kahdessa pyörässä sellaiset.

----------


## wanderer

Ryöppyävän litkurenkaan kanssa onkin sitten kiva tapella itikka- ja paarmaparven sisällä.

----------


## izmo

> Mulla on ohjainlaakereista Tunen BuBu toiminut hienosti. Extralitellä taitaa olla joku kevyempikin, mutta luotettavuudesta ei tietoa. Paljonko Aki sun 12-25 DA pakka painaa?



D-A 12-27 Painoo 171 g

----------


## znood

Voihan sitä tahkolle pistää kunnon pakan taakse ettei tarvi kitistä  :Vink:  Se muutamakymmengrammainen lisälehdykkä takana voi tuoda autuaan tunteen niksahduksen yllättäessa !

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Paljonko Aki sun 12-25 DA pakka painaa?



Izmolla on kevyt pakka. Mun DA 12-25 on 176 g lukkorenkaan kera. XX-maastopakka olis toki se paras vaihtoehto, mutta kun DA-pakkoja tuli taannoin ostettua alennusmyynnistä hyllyyn, niin käytetään ne nyt ensin loppuun. Niksahdus on joka tapauksessa Tahkolla tiedossa, joten liian kevyitä välityksiä pitää välttää.  :Hymy:  Tarkoitan sitä, että tuskan koittaessa tulee pienessäkin ylämäessä otettua heikkomielisenä pienin mahdollinen välitys käyttöön. Aiemmin se oli 22/25, nyt se on 26/25.

Kiitokset ohjainlaakerivinkeistä. Bubu lienee erinomainen vaihtoehto. Tosin myös tuo Pekka L:n ehdottama Cane Creek pitää tarkistaa, sillä mies näyttää kantavan Suurtietäjän titteliä. Kun izmo oli taannoin Suurtietäjä, sen näkemyksiä ei kyseenalaistanut kukaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee litkutuksiin, niin voisihan sitä Rocket Roneilla kokeilla. Jos litkut tulee Tahkolla pihalle, niin ainahan sinne voi sitten tunkea sisärenkaan. Jotenkin mulla on vaan sellainen olo, että Raceking 2.2" rullaa _havaittavasti_ paremmin kuin Rocket Ron 2.25". Mulla on työmatkapyörässä Ronit ja kisapyörässä Racekingit, ja mieluummin lähden kyllä Racekingeillä kisaan. Korostettakoon kuitenkin, että tää on pelkkää mutua eikä siis perustuu mihinkään muuhun kuin fiilikseen. Onko kukaan muu havainnut vastaavaa? Mutta siis litkutuksen kannalta nuo Contin renkaat taitaa olla melko hankalia tapauksia ainakin Schwalben renkuloihin verrattuina.

----------


## Pekka L

> Kiitokset ohjainlaakerivinkeistä. Bubu lienee erinomainen vaihtoehto. Tosin myös tuo Pekka L:n ehdottama Cane Creek pitää tarkistaa, sillä mies näyttää kantavan Suurtietäjän titteliä. Kun izmo oli taannoin Suurtietäjä, sen näkemyksiä ei kyseenalaistanut kukaan.



Hehheh. Tuossa ww-stooria aiheesta. Kevyt se kyllä on, mutta tuo yläpään liukulaakeri ei ole niitä pitkäikäisimpiä. 2000-3000 mailia eli 3000-5000km. Ei ehkä kannata.
(tai mikä mää oon sanomaan varsinkaan Akille mikä kannattaa ja mikä ei :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## izmo

Autotallissa yksi kappale uusi D-A 9v 12-27 ja täytyypäs punnita se...

Joskus taisin tehdä superkevyen ohjainlaakerin Samulle ja se tais laittaa kampoihin tehdasvalmisteille...

Ja Proto etunavastakin tais tulla maailman kevein kun sorvattiin kevennysholkit...

----------


## Järvinen

> Ja mitä tulee litkutuksiin, niin voisihan sitä Rocket Roneilla kokeilla. Jos litkut tulee Tahkolla pihalle, niin ainahan sinne voi sitten tunkea sisärenkaan. Jotenkin mulla on vaan sellainen olo, että Raceking 2.2" rullaa _havaittavasti_ paremmin kuin Rocket Ron 2.25". Mulla on työmatkapyörässä Ronit ja kisapyörässä Racekingit, ja mieluummin lähden kyllä Racekingeillä kisaan. Korostettakoon kuitenkin, että tää on pelkkää mutua eikä siis perustuu mihinkään muuhun kuin fiilikseen. Onko kukaan muu havainnut vastaavaa? Mutta siis litkutuksen kannalta nuo Contin renkaat taitaa olla melko hankalia tapauksia ainakin Schwalben renkuloihin verrattuina.



Sama fiilis noista, molemmilla olen ajanut, ja omasta mielestä Race King rullaa paremmin. Onhan siinä pitoa kaiketi vähemmän? Omilla reenikiekoilla on Race King 2,0 Protection versio litkuilla, ja näyttää ilmat pysyvän sisällä, tosin vasta laitettu.

----------


## xtrainer80

Rocket Roneista ei kokemusta, mutta Race King vs. Racing Ralph vertailussa Race King vie voiton rullaavuudessa. Mun mielestä ero on jopa aika selkeä. Tosin suhteellisen kovalla pohjalla, eli hiekkatie, pururata tms. Juurakossa tuskin havaittavaa eroa jos rengaspaineet suht samat.

----------


## elasto

> Mun DA 12-25 on 176 g lukkorenkaan kera.



Olikos tuo 9 lehtinen? Mulla pakkana Sramin XG-999 11-32 ja painoa 175g lukkorenkaan kanssa. Edessä mulla on 26/39 eli melkein samankokoiset rattaat kuin sulla. Noilla välityksillä pitäisi Tahkolla päästä kivasti mäkeä ylös. Jos tosta vielä keventäisi välityksiä, niin kävelemällä pääsisi nopeammin.

----------


## OJ

> Race King



Onko puhe Supersonicista vai onko myös Racesport hankala litkutettava?

----------


## Petterii

^ Juuri eilen laitoin RaceSportin litkuilla. Jalkapumpulla päälle eikä 3 tunnin aikana ollut päästänyt yhtään paineita ulos. 2.2 RaceKing oli 482 g & 485 g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> elasto

Mun DA-pakat on vanhoja ysilehtisiä. Juuri tuollainen SRAM-pakka olisi äärihieno ja käytännöllinen, mutta ajan nää DA:t nyt ensin loppuun.

--> OJ ja Petterii

Vanhoista Supersoniceista oli kyse. Racesporteissa litkuongelma taitaa olla ainakin pääosin voitettu, ja saihan moni Supersonicejakin pitäviksi, kunhan kylkien reiät ensin täyttyivät litkulla. Eikä Racesport näytä juuri Supersonicia painavampikaan olevan, joten tuollaiset pitäisi varmaan myös hankkia.

Ja mitä tulee Rocket Ronin rullaavuuteen, niin eikös maugga ajanut juuri noilla kovinta vauhtia Laajavuoressa... Eli ei ne varsinaisesti näytä olevan kovan vauhdin esteenä, jos kuskin reidestä löytyy ruutia.  :Hymy:

----------


## tiksi

> Ja mitä tulee Rocket Ronin rullaavuuteen, niin eikös maugga ajanut juuri noilla kovinta vauhtia Laajavuoressa... Eli ei ne varsinaisesti näytä olevan kovan vauhdin esteenä, jos kuskin reidestä löytyy ruutia.



Jos en väärin muista niin kyllä Maukalla ja myös "toiseksi tulleella" Samulilla pyöri Rocket Ronit alla. Vaikka monesti Samuli on vannonut Furious Fredien nimeen ja varsinkin mitä kosteammissa olosuhteissa kysytään.  :Vink:  Harvoinpa se vauhti taitaa olla renkaista kiinni. Henkimaailman juttuja vaan...

----------


## izmo

Muuten hyvä rengas Rocket Roni mutta kerää nauloja kyljestä sisään?

Furius Reddiä tänään testattiin Nokian takana ja pelotti ajaa liukkaalla kalliolla vaikka ei pahemmin lipsunut....

Furius Red ei toimi märällä hiekkatiellä jossa soraa pinnalla kun tuntuu lähtevän etupää alta....

----------


## p-olkisin

Ei kannata verrata RaceKingiä ja RocketRonia ruullaavuuden ssuhteen kun kuvio on ihan eri luokkaa. Pidon puolsta RacingRalph on varmaan lähimpänä Schwalbeista RaceKingiä. RaRa ehkä hiukan parempi pidon suhteen. RaceKingi saattaa rullata hiukan paremmin mutta kun ne kyljet....

Ääni Bubulle myös täältä. CaneCreek vaikuttaa aika erikoiselta jos se nyt on se malli jota arvelen.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Tämmöinen Hopen integroitu pakka pitäisi saada taakse kun käytössä on vain yksi eturatas. Ensi vuonna näitä voi jopa ostaa...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tollanen kullitettu pakka olis kyllä hieno. Ja kaipa niitä litkujakin tarttee tässä nyt sitten vielä lähipäivinä kokeilla. Mutta Raceking SS:t, jotka tällä hetkellä on renkuloina, tarvinnee sitten unohtaa. Iskemättömät Rocket Ronit löytyy hyllystä, joten mennään niillä.

Pitänee hakea myös Bubu. Laitoin ankkurilaakerini puntariin, ja lukema oli 63 g ilman ohjainlaakerin kuppeja. Bubu taitaa olla saman verran kuppien kera.

Sain pyörän kuntoon ja kävin paiskomassa sitä lähipoluilla. Ensifiilis 2x9-voimansiirrosta on oiva, mutta ajatukset saattaa tosiaan Tahkolla muuttua viimeistään kolmannella kierroksella.  :Hymy:  Tehonarut jätin suosiolla hyllylle ja laitoin tavalliset vaijerit tilalle. Oheisesta linkistä löytyy muutama uusi kuva.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akikorp/spark08.html

----------


## p-olkisin

Kevyttä on...

Tarkoitin että kyljet on heikot ja hajoaa kivissä yhtenään. Kyllä ne litkulla tiivistyy kunhan vaan sisäpuolen puhdistaa ensin.

Grippareista saa vähän painoa pois vaihtaa alumiinisen clampin muoviseen. Siis se osa mikä kiristää gripparit tankoon. MTBR foorumilla joku myi/mainosti, printtas niitä muovista jollain 3d printterillä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nyt on sitten litkutesti käynnissä täälläkin. Yhdistelmänä Innolite XCC250, Rocket Ron 2.1" ja Stanin tarvikkeet. Yhden kupillisen laitoin litkua, ja jonkin verran sitä vaahtosi häsäämisen aikana pihalle. Lopputuloksena venttiilin ja litkujen yhteismassaksi jäi vain 50 g, joka on toki miellyttävän alhainen lukema, mutta mahtaako se olla luotettavan toiminnan kannalta jopa liian alhainen...? Wanderer on toki sitä mieltä, että luotettavan toiminnan kannalta mikään litkumäärä ei ole riittävä  :Leveä hymy: , mutta kuinkas suurilla litkutilavuuksilla/-massoilla porukka on xc-renkaitaan täytellyt?

----------


## tiksi

> Nyt on sitten litkutesti käynnissä täälläkin. Yhdistelmänä Innolite XCC250, Rocket Ron 2.1" ja Stanin tarvikkeet. Yhden kupillisen laitoin litkua, ja jonkin verran sitä vaahtosi häsäämisen aikana pihalle. Lopputuloksena venttiilin ja litkujen yhteismassaksi jäi vain 50 g, joka on toki miellyttävän alhainen lukema, mutta mahtaako se olla luotettavan toiminnan kannalta jopa liian alhainen...? Wanderer on toki sitä mieltä, että luotettavan toiminnan kannalta mikään litkumäärä ei ole riittävä , mutta kuinkas suurilla litkutilavuuksilla/-massoilla porukka on xc-renkaitaan täytellyt?



2.1" Racing Ralpheihin laiton ensin 60g litkua per rengas. 3kk jälkeen niistä ei ollut mitään jäljellä, joten lisäsin nyt 70g per rengas. Syy litkumäärän lisäämiseen toisella täytöllä lähinnä epävakaa täyttökäsi. :Sarkastinen:  Uusissa schwalbeissa itse renkaan tiivistämiseen ei tunnu kuluvan litkua juurikaan. Vanhoihin 2.25" laitoin noin 100g, että renkaaseen jäisi jotain litkua paikkaamaan rengastakin tiivistyksen jälkeen.

----------


## pööräilijä

Mitä mää nyt vajaa kymmenen ronia ja ralphia oon litkuttanu, aina laittanu 0.9-1.0(ei nyt oikeesti noin tarkkoja) litkua ja unohtanut sen seuraavaks kolmeks kuukaudeks. Sitte joskus SM:ien alla oon tsekannu onko litkua jäljellä ja siellä ollut isompi "korvasieni" ja vähän pohjalla. Enempi tuo varmuutta ja ehkä nopeutta ? paikkaukseen.

----------


## izmo

Tossa litkuhommassa ei varmaan auta laittaa liian vähän se menee nopeesti "korvasieneksi" :Cool:  isopyörään laitettu nyt 70 g

----------


## JTG

Tänään aamusella litkutin* EI ust*  2.1" stick-e/tomac Nevegalit XT:n UST-kehille ja käytin 70ml kumpaakin. Kaikki litku myöskin jäi sisälle, kun en häslännyt  :Vink:  . Ravisteluvaiheessa siellä tuntui olevan vielä irtonestettä jäljellä selvästi. kahden tunnin lenkin jälkeen oli tiivistynyt  täysin, tai itseasiassa oli tiivis jo ennen lenkkiä koska samat paineet oli mitä lähtiessä.

Edit: piti ihan tarkistaa mikä oli tilanne nyt 12h myöhemmin.
Takakumes täysin tiivis, mutta etukumee laskenut 1.5 > 0.8 bar. Otin etukiekon irti ja aloin hölskyttelemään ja oli ainakin nestettä sisällä reilusti, eli 70ml ei ainakaan katoa kalvoksi seinämille ja irtotavaraa jää hölskymään. Ihmetyttää kyllä ettei mistään näytä vuotaneen läpi. onkohan se normaal, vai pitääkö aamusella ottaa kumes pois ja tarkistaa venttiilin ja vanneontelon (vai mikä se nyt on?) tiiveys. vähän jo kiristin venttiiliä tiukemmalle pihdeillä kun venttiili aiemmin oli maksimaalisessa sormikireydessä.

ps. Emmä tohon rullaavuuteen ota kantaa alipaineilla, mutta kiva kikkailla 1.5 kilon paineilla kaltseilla kun pitää telaketjun lailla.

----------


## elasto

> Nyt on sitten litkutesti käynnissä täälläkin. Yhdistelmänä Innolite XCC250, Rocket Ron 2.1" ja Stanin tarvikkeet. Yhden kupillisen laitoin litkua, ja jonkin verran sitä vaahtosi häsäämisen aikana pihalle. Lopputuloksena venttiilin ja litkujen yhteismassaksi jäi vain 50 g, joka on toki miellyttävän alhainen lukema, mutta mahtaako se olla luotettavan toiminnan kannalta jopa liian alhainen...? Wanderer on toki sitä mieltä, että luotettavan toiminnan kannalta mikään litkumäärä ei ole riittävä , mutta kuinkas suurilla litkutilavuuksilla/-massoilla porukka on xc-renkaitaan täytellyt?



Mulla myös 2,1" Roneissa (vanha evo, ei UST) aluksi 1 kuppi litkua. Toinen rengas ei tiivistynyt kunnolla, joten sinne lisäsin vielä puoli kuppia. Sen jälkeen ollut huolettomat.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ok, kiitokset kommenteista. Täytyy tänään käydä kokeilemassa, miltä nuo renkulat tuntuvat poluilla.

----------


## Leku

Onkos sitä nyt sitten jo kevennetty kaikki muukin kapine, mikä pyörän päällä liikkuu pl. hnklö?

Muija haki nääs Signaturesta olikohan se nyt joku Giro Aeon kypärän ja olipas kevyt. Vertasin sitä omaan muinaiseen Metin stratovariukseen ja sehän oli varmaankin 150g painavampi. Se metti.

Mitenhän noita ajovaattehia kannattais muutenkin keventää? Ensin meinasin, että jos vesileikkais pieniä reikiä paitoihin ja juomareppuun, mutta sitten tuumasin, että alkaakohan ne reiät rispaantumaan ja täten joku laser voisi olla mukavampi, kun siinä sulaa reunat umpeen. Pora ei toiminu.

----------


## greenman

> Mitenhän noita ajovaattehia kannattais muutenkin keventää? Ensin meinasin, että jos vesileikkais pieniä reikiä paitoihin ja juomareppuun, mutta sitten tuumasin, että alkaakohan ne reiät rispaantumaan ja täten joku laser voisi olla mukavampi, kun siinä sulaa reunat umpeen. Pora ei toiminu.



Vaihda poran tilalle Borat.



PPP ketjusta lisää vinkkejä.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Onkos sitä nyt sitten jo kevennetty kaikki muukin kapine, mikä pyörän päällä liikkuu pl. hnklö?
> 
> Muija haki nääs Signaturesta olikohan se nyt joku Giro Aeon kypärän ja olipas kevyt. Vertasin sitä omaan muinaiseen Metin stratovariukseen ja sehän oli varmaankin 150g painavampi. Se metti.
> 
> Mitenhän noita ajovaattehia kannattais muutenkin keventää? Ensin meinasin, että jos vesileikkais pieniä reikiä paitoihin ja juomareppuun, mutta sitten tuumasin, että alkaakohan ne reiät rispaantumaan ja täten joku laser voisi olla mukavampi, kun siinä sulaa reunat umpeen. Pora ei toiminu.




mutta ajohousussa on jo kevennysreikä takana  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onkos sitä nyt sitten jo kevennetty kaikki muukin kapine, mikä pyörän päällä liikkuu pl. hnklö?



Ei ole. Heikolle on siis tämä puoli jäänyt. Vain kulkinetta on toistaiseksi kevennetty.





> Muija haki nääs Signaturesta olikohan se nyt joku Giro Aeon kypärän ja olipas kevyt. Vertasin sitä omaan muinaiseen Metin stratovariukseen ja sehän oli varmaankin 150g painavampi. Se metti.



Kokeilin tuota kypärää tänä keväänä Italianmaalla ja totesin pääni niin oudon malliseksi, ettei Aeon suostunut istumaan sitten millään. Päädyin ostamaan hyväksi havaitun, mutta paaljon painavamman, Atmoksen.





> Mitenhän noita ajovaattehia kannattais muutenkin keventää? Ensin meinasin, että jos vesileikkais pieniä reikiä paitoihin ja juomareppuun, mutta sitten tuumasin, että alkaakohan ne reiät rispaantumaan ja täten joku laser voisi olla mukavampi, kun siinä sulaa reunat umpeen. Pora ei toiminu.



Pelkästään esteettiset syyt estävät omalta osaltani ajovaatteiden rei'ittelyn. Jos tuolle tielle lähtisi, mies olisi ensin ajettava jonkinlaisen puimurin läpi. Samalla kuski kevenisi arviolta kaksi kiloa, joten tätä pitää ehkä harkita.  :Hymy: 

Loppukaneettina todettakoon, että ei-ust Rocket Ron näyttäisi toimivan Innoliten kehällä litkutettuna.

----------


## Ivus

> Löytyykö specsejä?
> RC mallissakaan ei ole enää integroitua tolpaa?
> Onkohan satulaputki halkaisijaltaan pienempää? 
> Iskarin malli on vaihtunut ja varmaan tapered steerer...



Ei sitä integroitua tolppaa oo kyllä tämänkään vuoden mallissa
http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/pr...3/55293/217922

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tahkolla oli tällä kertaa hiukan tavallista jännempää. Huomattiin nääs perjantai-iltana (noin 10 h ennen 180:n starttia), että AX-Lightnessin stemmissä on pieni halkeama. Voimakas ohjaustangon vääntely ei kuitenkaan saanut halkeamaa minkäänlaiseen silmillä havaittavaan liikkeeseen, joten uskaltauduin kisaan mukaan: "Jos se hajoaa, se hajoaa ylämäessä."  :Hymy: 

Aikamoinen testi taisi tuo kolme kierrosta ohjaamolle olla, ja hyvinhän se kesti. Halkeama on edelleen samanlainen kuin ennen Tahkoa, mutta yritin kuitenkin ottaa siitä jonkinlaiset kuvat ja lähetin asiasta viestiä valmistajalle. Pitää odotella, mitä vastaavat.

Tässä oli taas yksi esimerkki siitä, että jos haluaa ajaa mahdollisimman huolettomasti, XTR-tason tuolle puolen ei kannata lähteä.  :Hymy:  Stemmin osalta se "XTR-taso" taitaa olla Syntace F99.

----------


## nicce

> Loppukaneettina todettakoon, että ei-ust Rocket Ron näyttäisi toimivan Innoliten kehällä litkutettuna.



Ajettiinko Tahko tällä yhdistelmällä ja mikä on tuomio? Miten tuo 2.1 leveys verrattuna 2.2 Race Kingeihin - riittääkö ilmatila? Kevyttä on varmasti mutta entäs ajettavuus?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä ajettiin. Paineita oli jalkapumpun mukaan 2,5 bar. Hyvin toimivat, tosin ajoin kaikki kivikkoalamäet korostetun varovaisesti.

2.1" Rocket Ron on jonkin verran kapeampi kuin 2.2" Race King, mutta Ronissa on silti aika hyvin ilmatilaa. Paaaljon enemmän kuin takavuosien xc-kuninkaassa, Nokian NBX Lite 2.0:ssa.  :Hymy:  Omasta mielestäni 2.1" Roneilla on hyvä ajella ja pitoa riittää kyllä.

----------


## elasto

Mullakin tuli Tahkolla hieman hiilikuidun kanssa ongelmia. Johtui tosin omasta ajovirheestä ja sitä seuranneesta OTB:n suorittamisesta. Tanko halkesi toisesta päädystä. Kyseessä Ritchey Superlogic suora 580mm leveä OS-hiilaritanko. Huomasin tuon vaurion vasta Tahkolta kotiuduttua ja kävin näyttämässä sitä Ajomiehen Epulle. Kuulemma voi vielä toistaiseksi ajaa, kun tuo halkeama on tuolla tangon päädyssä, mutta sillä on tapana lähteä leviämään, joten uutta tankoa pitäisi tässä alkaa jo katselemaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> elasto

Kannattaa toki olla varovainen, mutta mielestäni tuo ei näytä pahalta. Itselläni on jo ainakin pari vuotta ollut työmatkajyrässä samalla tavalla kaatumisen seurauksena  päästä hajonnut AFH:n suora hiilaritanko.

----------


## elasto

Kyllähän mä tuolla periaatteessa voisin vaikka tämän kauden loppuun vielä ajella jos vaan välillä irrottaa päätytulpan ja katselee mikä on tangon vointi. Varsinkin kun päivittäminen esim. kevyempään ei oikein houkuttele, vaan päätyisin todennäköisesti samaan tankoon. Syksyllä jos rungon meinaan päivittää, niin voisi ehkä samalla tilata sen uuden tangonkin.

----------


## Janu

Joo ei tua tuosta mihinkään murene. Mulla on ollu ApinaKevyessä samanmoinen vamma jo useamman vuoden eikä se oo siitä muuttunu mihinkään. Eihän toi stongan pää näe käytännössä mitään rasitusta jollei siihen oo pultattu nousukahvaa. Ainoa haitta on kosmeettinen epätäydellisyys.

Jos se ahistaa niin sipase kevyesti hiekkapaperilla enimmät irtosälppeet ja pyyhkäse siihen jotain kunnon epoksia?

----------


## LJL

> Mullakin tuli Tahkolla hieman hiilikuidun kanssa ongelmia. Johtui tosin omasta ajovirheestä ja sitä seuranneesta OTB:n suorittamisesta. Tanko halkesi toisesta päädystä. Kyseessä Ritchey Superlogic suora 580mm leveä OS-hiilaritanko.



Yyh, valitettava. Voisiko tuota saada käyttökuntoon lyhentämällä yksinkertaisesti molemmista päistä sen verran, mitä vauriota on syntynyt? Tokikaan ajo-ominaisuuksien puolesta 580mm tankoa ei mielellään lyhentelisi.

Itse lensin kanssa Tahkolla yhdet komeat OTB:t, mutta Ritcheyn 580mm WCS-alutanko kesti (ja on kyllä kestänyt aika monet aiemminkin).  :Vink:  Nyt kuitenkin tulossa kohta uusi Ritcheyn 660mm UD-hiilaritanko 10° backsweepillä, saas nähdä miten se kestää meikän ajotaitoa… Voi olla muutoinkin aika mielenkiintoinen tanko, tavallaan riseri ilman nousua.

Voisiko olla, että minkä nousukahva muutoin kiristyksen puolesta rasittaa hiilaritangon päätä, suojaakin kaatumisessa kolhiintumiselta?

-Lauri

----------


## elasto

Ei siinä mitään kosmeettista epätäydellisyyttä pääse näkemään, kun löin vaan uudet päätykorkit paikalleen. Korkin taakse ja tupin alle jää piiloon. Antaa olla, eiköhän sillä vielä ajele.

Kyllä ne nousukahvat varmaan vähän suojaa sitä tankoa kaatuessa. Samoin riittävän paksut ja kestävät päätytulpat. Mulla oli vaan jotkut ohuet muoviset kiinni.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Voisiko olla, että minkä nousukahva muutoin kiristyksen puolesta rasittaa hiilaritangon päätä, suojaakin kaatumisessa kolhiintumiselta?



Ei. Eastonin tankoa ei kahva juurikaan rasittanut, kun oli ne aluholkit siellä sisällä, mutta yhdet kunnon pannut Rajamäellä ja nousukahva mursi siististi kuitukepin pään. Meni siinä rytäkässä kaikkea muutakin (kuskia myöten) remonttiin, mutta eipä se nousukahva mitään suojannut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tahkolla oli tällä kertaa hiukan tavallista jännempää. Huomattiin nääs perjantai-iltana (noin 10 h ennen 180:n starttia), että AX-Lightnessin stemmissä on pieni halkeama.



AX:n takuu näyttäisi toimivan, joskin hieman hitaasti. Tänään tuli viesti, jonka mukaan korjattu stemmi lähetetään Suomeen ensi viikolla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ei sitten ihan toteutunut tuo edellisen viestin "ensi viikolla". Haljennut Zeus lähti korjattavaksi heinäkuun alussa Tahkon jälkeen, ja *zäp*, heti puolen vuoden kuluttua, eli tänään, sain uuden stemmin hajonneen tilalle.  :Hymy:  Ensimmäiset pari kuukautta AX oli sitä mieltä, että hajonnut tuote korjataan, mutta syyskuussa tuli sitten ilmoitus, ettei korjaaminen onnistu. Ja siitä kului vielä muutama kuukausi uuden Zeusin saapumiseen.

Uusi kannatin on silminnähden erilainen kuin vanha. Ohjaustangon kiinnitysosuus on paljon aiempaa leveämpi, ja juuri tuosta kohdasta vanha stemmi halkesi. Saa nähdä, kestääkö uusi rakenne paremmin. Surullista on, että uuden rakenteen seurauksena myös massa on kasvanut lähes ankkuritasolle, sillä uusi stemmi on huimat 25.8% painavampi kuin vanha!  :No huh!:  Ehkä tätä 78-grammaista yksilöäkin kuitenkin juuri ja juuri jaksaa kantaa mukana, vaikka vanhan kannattimen 62 g paljon mukavampi lukema olikin.  :Hymy: 

Jos lopetetaan kitinä, AX:n sähköpostiaktiivisuudelle pitää antaa kiitosta. Meileihin vastailtiin nopeasti ja asiallisesti, vaikkei takuutapaus ihan nuottien mukaan sujunutkaan. Ja kokonaisuutena homma kääntyi plussan puolelle viimeistään tänään, kun avasin kuriirin tuoman paketin. Sisältä löytyi kannattimen lisäksi melko päheä AX-ajopaita, AX-energiageelejä (!!), ja kaiken kukkuraksi mustan joulun pelastavia AX-pipareita!!! Kyllä kelpaa.

----------


## phebis

AX-energiageelejä.... Lienevät kevyttuotteita, jossa hiilarit on korvattu makeutusaineella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Ja piparit on takuulla niin ohuita, että päivä paistaa läpi.

----------


## TuH

> Sisältä löytyi kannattimen lisäksi melko päheä AX-ajopaita, AX-energiageelejä (!!), ja kaiken kukkuraksi mustan joulun pelastavia AX-pipareita!!!



Punnitsitko piparit? Ovatko kevyempiä kuin Annas Pepparkakor?

;-)

----------


## Aki Korpela

AX-piparin keskimääräinen massa on kolmen yksilön punnituksen perusteella 42.33 g. Kotimaiselle peruspiparille vastaava lukema on luokkaa 5 g, joten AX-piparien voidaan sanoa olevan maineensa vastaisia.  :Hymy:  Annan Piparkakku jäi ikävä kyllä punnitsematta, koska sellaista ei tähän hätään kaapista löytynyt.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tahkolla vaivannut kiekko-ongelma osoittautui haljenneeksi Innolite XCC250 -kehäksi. Aika hilkulla taisi olla keskeyttäminen, sillä rihtausyritys "romahdutti" kiekon aika lailla pahasti. Tuollaisen korjaaminen taitaa olla melko vaikeaa, mutta lähetin kuitenkin valmistajalle viestiä asiasta. Takuu tuskin on enää voimassa, mutta jos vaikka jonkinlainen "crash replacement" onnistuisi.

Mitään väkivaltatilannetta en pysty muistamaan, joten kai tuo on ihan ajamalla hajonnut.

----------


## izmo

tuhannen tunnin miehillä tulee nopeesti pyörän osilla myös tunnit täyteen :Cool: 

 :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hajonneella kehällä ei lopulta ole kovin paljon ajettu, eikä mieskään enää nykyään juuri pyöräile... Päädyin aikanaan ostamaan Innolitet siksi, etteivät alle 300-grammaiset alumiinikehät (ZTR Race) kestäneet takakiekossa kovinkaan kauaa. Luulin siis kuitukehien kestävän käyttöä, jos niitä ei hakkaa kiviin. Mutta eivätpä olleet nämäkään ikuiset...

----------


## Antti69

Mites ton nykyisen keulan paino suhteutuisi Cannondalen hiilari-leftyyn? Ainakin project321 valmistaa adaptereita, millä leftya saa sopimaan muihinkin pyöriin. Sitten tietysti menisi keskiöt ym uusiksi. Mutta jos taas sitä ultimaalia tehdään, niin säästäminen ei kai ole vaihtoehto?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Antti69 puhuu asiaa, ja pyörässä on jo tätä nykyä monta muutakin kevennyskohdetta. Tämä säie onkin meikäläisen osalta muuttunut "kevytosien kestävyys maastokäytössä" -säikeeksi, sillä vaatimattomat varani menevät toisaalle ainakin vielä kuluvan vuoden. Mutta sen jälkeen voisi alkaa rakennella kepeää 29-täysjoustoa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti69

Näinköhän Korpela tosta hajonneen vanteen kuvasta oikein, että se pinnan päässä oleva holkki ei olisi "seurannut" ollenkaan sitä pinnaa, vaan sen reikä on ollut liian ahdas ja holkki on jököttänyt pystysuoraan siinä reiässä? Sitten pinna on aiheuttanut siihen ylimääräistä sivuttaisvääntöä, mitä se vanteen kehä ei ole kestänyt. Toi murtumissuuntakin näyttäisi vielä tukevan tätä näkymää. Eli se holkki on aiheuttanut siihen kehään ylimääräistä sivuttaista vääntöä, eikä se pinnan veto ole kohdistunut siihen vanteen kehään kohtisuoraan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Todennäköisesti näet oikein. Kiekot on itsetehdyt, ja Innoliten ohjeessa korostettiin sitä, että jokainen nippeli täytyy saada painettua pohjaan asti oikeaan asentoon. Nippelien reiät eivät noissa kuitukehissä kuitenkaan ole yhtä siistit kuin metallikehissä, vaan nippelin tiellä saattoi olla jos jonkinlaista tauhkaa, ennen kuin sen sai asettumaan nätisti pohjalle asti. Siitä en kuitenkaan mene takuuseen, että homma olisi onnistunut nappiin kaikkien nippelien osalta.

Repeämän kohdalla olevan nippelin asento alkoi näyttää pahasti virheelliseltä vasta sitten, kun kehä oli jo haljennut. Mutta saattaa silti olla, että halkeaminen on ainakin osittain kiekontekijän, eli meikäläisen, vika.

----------


## Antti69

Joo, näyttäisi että se nippeli ei olisi ollenkaan seurannut pinnaa ja sitten vääntänyt kuin sorkkarauta tuon kehän rikki. Aika ikävä sattuma, mutta ainahan noita rahareikiä mettälenkeillä syntyy. Tänä kesänä minulta ei vielä ole hajonnut mitään isompaa, mutta eiköhän joku vanne tms ihan kohta paukahda.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Melko hyvää on Innoliten asiakaspalvelu, vaikkei firma taida enää kuitukehiä edes valmistaa. Korjaaminen ei kuulemma onnistu, ja kaikki tuotantomallin kehät on myyty loppuun. Herra Innolite löysi kuitenkin autotallistaan yhden tuotantomallia edeltäneen protokehän, jonka lupasi lähettää meikäläiselle lähetyskulujen hinnalla.  :Hymy:  Pakkohan tuota on kokeilla!

----------


## izmo

Onkohan protokehä sitten 400 g ? :Cool: 

tai jos on vielä tuotanto mallia kevyempi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Grammamäärästä ei ole tietoa. "It is probably not the strongest but might be worth a try", oli Mr Innoliten kommentti protokehästä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kevennyskuriiri kävi pitkästä aikaa. Vaikka pienikiekkoinen maasturi ja erityisesti ei-tapered kaulaputki ovat totaalisen "last season", melko hienoa työtä näyttää kyllä tämä keula olevan. Ja miellyttävän kepeäkin on täysimittaisella kaulaputkella. Vaikka tuohon täytyykin vielä lisätä DT:n omasta kävystä ankkurimaiset 48 g, silti jäädään kohtuullisen alhaisiin lukemiin.

Tuleva kesä on tarkoitus kisata vielä jo tällä veteraaniluokkaan luettavalla Sparkilla, joten täytyyhän sitä nyt sitten yrittää puristaa viimeisetkin mehut veteraanista ulos. Kaudella 2014 onkin sitten kokonaan uuden kaluston vuoro, kun pääsen pitkästä aikaa izmon kanssa samaan sarjaan.  :Hymy:  Ja se uusi kalusto tullee olemaan isopyörätäysjousto, mikä tarkoittaa samalla sitä, että tämän säikeen grammamääriä tullaan tuskin saavuttamaan.

----------


## elasto

Miksi pitää käyttää DT:n 48g käpyä? Ja tuskin se edes käpy on, kun tuossahan on hiilariputki, eikä sinne käpyä saa tunkea.

http://r2-bike.com/extralite-ultrastar2

Mulla on tollanen Extraliten expanderi SID:n kuitusessa putkessa ja toimii ku junan vessa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Miksi pitää käyttää DT:n 48g käpyä? Ja tuskin se edes käpy on, kun tuossahan on hiilariputki, eikä sinne käpyä saa tunkea.



Joo, expander se on eikä siis käpy. Eikä Sparkissa tälläkään hetkellä ole käpyä vaan 19-grammainen FRM:n expander. DT:n expander on pitkä, ja sen kontaktipinta-ala kaulaputkeen on arviolta kolminkertainen FRM:n expanderiin verrattuna. Kovasti väittävät, että ehdottomasti pitää käyttää tätä DT:n expanderia. Voisiko tässä keulassa kuituputken seinämä sitten olla niin ohut, että tavallisella expanderilla paine nousee liian suureksi...

----------


## elasto

Hmm... Taitaa olla myös Rokkarin suositus se niiden oma ankkuri. Kestänyt kyllä tuon Extraliten kanssakin nyt pari vuotta. Saattaa tosiaan olla, että DT:ssä olisi jopa ohuempi tuo seinämä. Jostain muistan lukeneeni keventelijöiden käyttävän tuota Extraliteä myös noissa DT:n keuloissa, mutta isolla maailmalla kaikenmaailman hullut nyt tekee mitä vaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Niin, jos asennetta löytyisi, olisi kai syytä testata keulan kestavyyttä normiexpanderilla ja toimia kaulaputken hajotessa varoittavana esimerkkinä muille. Saattaa kuitenkin olla, ettei asennetta löydy nyt riittävästi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

On kyllä henkisesti melko kevyt tuo DT:n keula. Ihan sitä samaa luokkaa kuin Claviculan kammet, AX:n stemmi ja Signaturen combo.  :Hymy:  Fillarista tuli nyt 2.25-tuumaisilla kurarenkailla 7.7-kiloinen, joten sopivasti viriteltynä 7.5-kiloinen Jämi-pyörä onnistuisi kyllä.

Mutta nyt täytyy keskittyä ajamiseen. Tämän säikeen vois vaikka sulkea.

----------


## juminy

> Niin, jos asennetta löytyisi, olisi kai syytä testata keulan kestavyyttä normiexpanderilla ja toimia kaulaputken hajotessa varoittavana esimerkkinä muille. Saattaa kuitenkin olla, ettei asennetta löydy nyt riittävästi.



Eikö se olis keveintä jättää koko laajentuja pois? Tai siis ottaa se pois kun stemmi on kiristetty kaulaan. Samoin jäis pultti ja kansi pois pyörää raskantamasta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eikö se olis keveintä jättää koko laajentuja pois? Tai siis ottaa se pois kun stemmi on kiristetty kaulaan. Samoin jäis pultti ja kansi pois pyörää raskantamasta.



Sitä on tietenkin yritetty.  :Hymy:  Ei toimi. Tai hiekkatiepyöräilyssä ehkä toimii, mutta hetken kun rytyyttää kivikkojuurakossa, johan tulee klappia ohjainlaakeriin. Eikä stemmin pultteja oikein uskalla kiristellä ohjemomentteja kireämmälle...

----------


## PohjonenZen

Haluutko Aki kommentoida hiukan tuon keulan toimintaa? Itsellä on 2010 vuoden Spark 10 runko ja ois tarkotus päivittää jousitus. Tällä hetkellä pyörässä kiinni 2010 sid wc ja alkuperänen nude. Kuinka tuo "climb mode" on toteutettu tuossa keulassa? Yritin tulkita tätä DT:n kuvaa: http://www.dtswiss.com/Technology/TWIN-SHOT-Technology . Painuuko tuo keula 30% sisään ja lyhentää jousitusta reilusti vai käyttääkö se jonkinlaista platformia?

Tykkään käyttää tota Scottin twin lock lukitusta. Oonkin tässä arponu ostasko Foxin CTD remote keulan ja iskarin vai päätyskö tohon DT:n viritelmään (ja mahdollisesti uuteen X 313 iskariin). DT:ssä yllätys yllätys houkuttelis keveys  :Hymy: . Pystyykö joku DT:n pidempään omistanu kommentoimaan ton keulan toimintaa muuten? Niin ja allekirjoittanut on täys turisti, joten kisa mielessä keulalla ei oo juur merkitystä  :Hymy: .

Älä Aki suotta laita säiettä lukkoon, tän lukeminen on toisinaan ollut ihan parhautta!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Yksi lenkki vasta takana, joten kovin painavia sanoja ei vielä uskalla kirjoittaa. Toistaiseksi lukitusvipu on asentamatta, joten käytössä on vain puristus- ja paluuvaimennuksen säädöt. En siis osaa ottaa kantaa tuohon kiipeilymoodiin, sillä se ilmeisesti hoidetaan lukitusvivulla.

Jos massalla ei oo väliä, itse todennäköisesti kallistuisin Foxin iskareihin. Mutta oikeastaan vain siksi, että lähistöltä löytyy niille asiantunteva huoltopalvelu. DT:n iskareissa on tosiaan se huono puoli, ettei mikään kotimainen liike taida vieläkään tehdä niille huoltoja. Vai oonko väärässä? Itse huollatin takaiskarini viimeksi Puolassa, ja homma kyllä hoitui niin kätevästi, ettei kotimaisen huoltoliikkeen puute taida oikeasti olla ongelma.

Ensilenkillä DT:n keula toimi pehmeästi ja moitteettomasti. Muuta en osaa toistaiseksi sanoa. Ja onhan se sairaan kevyt.  :Hymy:  1142 g leikatulla kaulaputkella. Ja päädyin sitten asentamaan sen FRM:n expanderinkin.

----------


## viskaali

Älkää nyt tätä säiettä lukitko, kuuluu ehdottomasti foorumin laadukkaimpiin!!! On Akin pyörä järkyn kevyt ja hieno ilmestys. Mielenkiinnolla odotan seuraavan kauden kalustoa ja speksauksia. 
Keulojen painoja valmistajat eivät tunnu saavan millään kiloseksi tai alle. DT:n liukuputket ovat 28mm ja aikanaan (1998-)Rock Shoxs SID:t painoivat suunnilleen saman 28mm putkilla. Luulisi, että DT saisi puristettua kevyemmän kepin nykytekniikalla, mutta kun muut valmistajat käyttävät 32mm putkea, niin kilpailua painossa ei synny.

----------


## elasto

En varmana lukitse!

Näissä uusissa keuloissa on vaan se hyöty noihin 15 vuotta vanhoihin, että näissä on jo jotain vaimennustakin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän keulat on ilman muuta menny hurjasti eteenpäin nimenomaan ajo-ominaisuuksiensa osalta. Ja sehän se on tärkeintä. Ja sekin taitaa olla totta, että DT:n 28-milliset liukuputket alkavat olla historiaa. Aika asialliselta laitteelta kuitenkin vaikuttaa tuo XRC 100. Yhden testilenkin perusteella en pystynyt havaitsemaan mitään jäykkyyseroa vaikkapa Foxin F100:aan. Todennäköisesti jäykkyyseroa on, mutta erityisen havaittava se ei taida ainakaan normipolkuajelussa olla.

Tämän säikeen alkutaipaleella allekirjoittaneella taisi olla sellainen ajatus, että grammanviilaamisen ohella tavoitteena on rakentaa mahdollisimman nopea xcm-pyörä. Nykyisellään tästä on tullut pelkkä grammanviilaussäie, jossa yritetään puristaa vielä viimeisetkin massanhippuset vanhasta fillarista irti.  :Hymy:  Se taitaa nimittäin olla melko kiistatonta, että nopeimman mahdollisen xcm-fillarin rakentaminen vaatisi tätä nykyä isommat kiekot.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Älkää nyt tätä säiettä lukitko, kuuluu ehdottomasti foorumin laadukkaimpiin!!! On Akin pyörä järkyn kevyt ja hieno ilmestys. Mielenkiinnolla odotan seuraavan kauden kalustoa ja speksauksia. 
> Keulojen painoja valmistajat eivät tunnu saavan millään kiloseksi tai alle. DT:n liukuputket ovat 28mm ja aikanaan (1998-)Rock Shoxs SID:t painoivat suunnilleen saman 28mm putkilla. Luulisi, että DT saisi puristettua kevyemmän kepin nykytekniikalla, mutta kun muut valmistajat käyttävät 32mm putkea, niin kilpailua painossa ei synny.



Ja keulan jäykkyys oli varmaankin samaa luokkaa keitetyn spagetin kanssa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Vanhan mallisella Sidillä ja V-jarruilla tahkolla(kin) ajaneena en nähnyt mitään sen suurempaa ongelmaa keulan jäykkyydessä. Ihan nätisti sillä pääsi koko reitin lävitse ja kukaan ei kyllä tullut hiostamaan alamäissäkään. DH yms. on tietysti eri asia, mutta kyllä normaalissa maastoajossa tämmönen 70kg painoinen kuski pärjää ihan kivasti tommosella 28mm liukuputkillakin varustetulla keulalla...  :Hymy:

----------


## t-man

Kuituputkeen tämmönen ekspanderi (http://www.specialized.com/cn/en/ftb...-expander-plug). Omassa sparkissa käy ja kukkuu eikä tartte niin kovasti peljätä että kiristää stemmin liian tiukkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Vanhan mallisella Sidillä ja V-jarruilla tahkolla(kin) ajaneena en nähnyt mitään sen suurempaa ongelmaa keulan jäykkyydessä.



Samaa mieltä. Itse ajoin aikanaan Rtechissä viritellyllä vanhanmallisella SID WC:lla, joka oli muistaakseni karvan alle 1100-grammainen. Hyvin sillä Tahkollakin pääsi, mutta jos nyt täytyisi palata niihin keuloihin, voisi eron jopa huomata.  :Hymy:  Eli kun DT on pystynyt tekemään kohtuullisen uudenaikaisilla ominaisuuksilla varustetun keulan, joka on noin 100 g kevyempi kuin kymmenen vuoden takainen virittelemätön SID, niin kyllä keulojen keveydenkin voi kai sanoa kehittyneen. Ja laitetaanpa vielä kuva, jossa tuo vanha SID näkyy. Meneillään on toinen kolmesta El Grandesta vuonna 2007. Oi niitä aikoja, vaikkei siitä kovin kauaa vielä olekaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kuituputkeen tämmönen ekspanderi...



Toimisi varman ongelmitta, kiitos linkistä. Mutta tuo näyttää kyllä paljon painavammalta kuin ilmoitettu 26 g.  :Hymy:  Ootko laittanu puntariin?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla on tollasia, tarttee punnata. Cervelon liimattava versio taitaa painaa 18g jos muistan oikein ja tukee putkea n. 70mm matkalta. Lienee kevein toimivista. Tosin se parjattu Tune Gum Gum tai joku sellanen Gyntterien ilmaa kevyempi viritys, pelittää mun Spessun Cx-fillarissakin kun on 3T stemmi siinä kunnolla asennettuna.

Yritän muistaa punnailla firmalla.

----------


## mhelander

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti viskaali
> 
> Älkää nyt tätä säiettä lukitko, kuuluu ehdottomasti foorumin laadukkaimpiin!!! On Akin pyörä järkyn kevyt ja hieno ilmestys. Mielenkiinnolla odotan seuraavan kauden kalustoa ja speksauksia. 
> Keulojen painoja valmistajat eivät tunnu saavan millään kiloseksi tai alle. DT:n liukuputket ovat 28mm ja aikanaan (1998-)Rock Shoxs SID:t painoivat suunnilleen saman 28mm putkilla. Luulisi, että DT saisi puristettua kevyemmän kepin nykytekniikalla, mutta kun muut valmistajat käyttävät 32mm putkea, niin kilpailua painossa ei synny.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja keulan jäykkyys oli varmaankin samaa luokkaa keitetyn spagetin kanssa?



Tuosta tulikin mieleen että täpäri nojakkiin olis omiaan tollanen "spagettikeula"... kun ei ajamalla saa siihen keulaan minkäänlaisia jännitteitä niin kevyempikin kävisi hyvin.

Vaikka olen ihan tyytyväinen 2005 malliseen Fox Vanilla R 130mm/32mm keulaan niin tilalle kelpais tosi hyvin kevyempi, löysempi ja herkempi keula, mahdollisimman kapeilla "olkapäillä". Ja vanhakin kelpaa (taas), etunen kun on 26" kiekolle ja kierteettömälle "vanhanaikaiselle" ohjainputkelle kuten Vanilla R...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuosta tulikin mieleen että täpäri nojakkiin olis omiaan tollanen "spagettikeula"... kun ei ajamalla saa siihen keulaan minkäänlaisia jännitteitä niin kevyempikin kävisi hyvin.



Tuohonhan sopisi vanhanmallinen alle 1200-grammainen SID World Cup kuin nenä päähän! Samalla fillarista häviäisi massaa noin kilo.  :Hymy:  Ihan yhtä pehmeästi SID ei ehkä toimi kuin Vanilla R, mutta ei se pintakovakaan ole, kunhan negatiivipuolen painetta on riittävästi. Kaupoista niitä tuskin enää saa, mutta hyväkuntoisia käytettyjä luulisi löytyvän halvalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Uutta voimansiirtoa uuteen kauteen... Melko kepeä on tää 9-lehtinen "XX-tekniikalla" toteutettu 11-32 SRAM XG999 -pakka. Ainoastaan pienin ratas on irrallaan ja muu osa yhtä puuta. Aiemmin on tullut käytettyä D-A:n 12-25-pakkaa, joka on muutaman gramman tätä painavampi. Oleellista on kuitenkin se, että menneinä vuosina pienin välitys on ollut 26/25, joka on säännöllisesti aiheuttanut merkittäviä ongelmia toisen ja kolmannen kierroksen El Grandeissa.  :Hymy:  Nyt pienimmäksi välitykseksi on tulossa 28/32, jolla heikkojalkainenkin kiipeää lähes mihin tahansa.

Samalla tuli ostettua SRAM:n PC-991 hollow pin -ysiketju. Noissa oli kai jokunen vuosi sitten vakavia kulumisongelmia, kun eivät edes tonnia kestäneet. Mitäs raati on mieltä, kestääkö tuollainen jo tänä päivänä ajoa? Vai pitäisikö mieluummin harkita jotain Campan ultra narrow -kymppiketjua?

----------


## izmo

Toihan pakka riittäis vaikka XX1 kampien kanssa jos ois pelkästään 36 hammasta edessä :Cool: 

ja 36 piikkiä riittäis välitys myös tasasella ainaskin isopyörässä ?

----------


## Aki Korpela

XX1-ratas ei taida vielä olla sovitettavissa Claviculan kampiin... Vai onko? Tosin 36/32 olis sitten taas liian raskas Tahkolle, mutta ehkä sillä XCM-cuppia vois kiertää.

----------


## izmo

Kyllä viime kesänä oli monesti yksi 38 ratas edessä ja takana maantiepakka mutta paikoin aika vääntämistä... eikö noi  XX1 kammet oo kohtuukevyet ja halvat ?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän noi kalikulat täytyy saada siirrettyä seuraavaankin fillariin, jos vaan ehjänä pysyvät. XX1 taitaa olla keskiölaakerin ja yhden rattaan kera noin 150 g painavampi kuin Clavicula kahdella rattaalla ja keskiölaakerilla.

----------


## TimoP

> XX1-ratas ei taida vielä olla sovitettavissa Claviculan kampiin... Vai onko?



Tuolta kun katsoon "Limited Edition AXX1" saraketta, niin siellä puhutaan kampien kohdalla "THM Clavicula M3, 175mm matte black with XX1 spider/BB". Eli kyllä ainakin uudemmat taitaa olla sovitettavissa...

----------


## viskaali

Sram laittoi niin eksoottisen pulttijaon XX1 kampisatsiin että, ainaki aluksi, rattaiden kanssa naimisissa kampien kanssa. Rattaiden muotoilu muistuttaa aika paljon SunRinglen vanhoja rattaita, ajalta jolloin yritettiin keksiä miten ketju ei niin helposti pomppaisi pikkurattaalta rungon väliin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eli kyllä ainakin uudemmat taitaa olla sovitettavissa...



No niinpä näkyy olevan, kiitos linkistä. Mutta katotaan nyt ensin ennen kaksysisiirtoa, katkeaako noi pikkupyörässä tulevana kesänä. Mun mielestä ne on äärimmäisiksi kevytosiksi olleet jo tähän mennessä jopa liiallisen kestävät.  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

> jopa liiallisen kestävät.



kutsutaan laaduksi ainakin Hallilan leveysasteilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> kutsutaan laaduksi ainakin Hallilan leveysasteilla



Toki näin, mutta kun Claviculat on kolmella rattaalla yli 200 g kevyemmät kuin xtr:t, ei niiltä voi mun mielestä odottaa ikuista kestävyyttä. Itselläni ne on ollu käytössä syksystä 2008 lähtien ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia, joten kyllä ne voi jo luokitella luotettavien kevytosien harvinaiseen kategoriaan, vaikka ensi kesänä räjähtäisivätkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## px

> XX1-ratas ei taida vielä olla sovitettavissa Claviculan kampiin... Vai onko? Tosin 36/32 olis sitten taas liian raskas Tahkolle, mutta ehkä sillä XCM-cuppia vois kiertää.



Mattias on puuhaillut adapterien ym. kanssa myös tuohon tarkoitukseen, ja on saanut ainakin jonkinlaisen prototyypin valmiiksi:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=287879868008182 ja seuraavat viisi kuvaa lisäksi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Katos... Kyllä se siltä taitaa näyttää, että 2014 Claviculaan saa XX1-rattaan kiinni. Bueno!

----------


## t-man

> Toimisi varman ongelmitta, kiitos linkistä. Mutta tuo näyttää kyllä paljon painavammalta kuin ilmoitettu 26 g.  Ootko laittanu puntariin?



O ou...27.1g, mutta painavammalla kauluksella. Hyvin yksinkertainen systeemi: kaksi alumiinista kartiota joita yhdistää pultti. Systeemi levittää kiristettäessä ohutta alumiinista kaulusta. Eipä siinä sorvatulle alumiinille paljoa painoa pääse kertymään

----------


## MTBwannabe

Koitin etsiä, mutta jostain syystä en vielä löytänyt threadin aloittajan uutta, alle 9kg 29'' täysjousto-keskustelua?  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> MTBwb

Jatka etsimistä, kyllä sen löytyä pitäisi. En tosin oo ihan varma, aloitinko sen tänne vai suomi24:ään...

Jos jotain uutta säiettä perustaisi, otsikko voisi olla "mahdollisimman nopea 29-xc-täysjousto". Mutta koska maastopyörän nopeuden mittaaminen ei ole läheskään niin yksikäsitteistä kuin massan, täytyy vaan yrittää keskittyä ajamiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

*Kaksysit on painavia!*

Tämä menee nyt vähän ohi aiheesta, mutta raportoidaan kuitenkin. Ostin tänä keväänä kaksysitäysjouston (Cube AMS 100 Super HPC SL). Laite on muuten oikein oiva, mutta 21-tuumaisella rungolla puntarin neula heilahti lähes 12 kiloon.  :No huh!:  Viilailin fillarista pois turhat ja halvat grammat, joita lähtikin yli kilon edestä. Tällä hetkellä massaa on kuitenkin edelleen noin 10.6 kg, ja lisäviilailu alkaa jo olla turhan kallista...

Alkoipa siinä sitten kiinnostaa, että mistä tuo massaero muutaman vuoden takaiseen 26-täysjoustoon oikein muodostuu. 26"-Sparkki on tällä hetkellä noin 7.7-kiloinen, joten eroa 29"-Cubeen on edelleen lähes kolme kiloa... Luulin ensin, että Cuben runko on tolkuttoman painava, muttei asia välttämättä olekaan niin. Kaksysissä näyttää pikemminkin likimain kaikki olla vähän painavampaa, ja kun noita "vähän" painavampia osia on aika paljon, niin sitten kertyykin koko fillariin jo useampi kilo...
Tästä linkistä löytyy vertailu fillarien massoista. Kursivoidut lukemat ovat arvauksia, joissa saattaa olla jonkin verran heittoa, mutta siellä päin pitäisi kaikkien lukemien olla. Ylivoimaisesti suurimmat massaerot tulevat keulasta ja rungosta (n. 650 g ja 500 g), mutta kaikki muut lukemat ovatkin sitten paljon pienempiä. Silti noista kertyy se kolmisen kiloa. Izmo sanoi joskus, että kaksysien höyhensarja tarkoittaa ysikiloista fillaria. Vaikea on tästä meikäläisen laitteesta sellaista saada, kympin alle voisi ehkä niukin naukin päästä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Xizor

Eikös tuo Cuben Stereo Super HPC 140 SLT ole alle 10 kg?  :-) 

Melko hyvin 140mm joustavalle 29erille vaikka oliskin pienin runkokoko...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eikös tuo Cuben Stereo Super HPC 140 SLT ole alle 10 kg?  :-) 
> 
> Melko hyvin 140mm joustavalle 29erille vaikka oliskin pienin runkokoko...



Ei se käytännössä ole... SL-mallin ilmoitettu massa on 10.8 kg, ja mulla lukema oli 21-tuumaisella rungolla polkimien kera noin kilon enemmän. SLT:n väitetään olevan 9.9 kg, mutta totuus on varmaan lähellä yhtätoista. Uskoisin, että mun viilailtu SL on nyt kevyempi kuin 21-tuumainen SLT.

----------


## izmo

Cupen Stereo  taitaa olla 27.5 ? 

http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/produc...oducts_id=9352

runko + takaiskari Scott Spark 10 (DT SSD carbon) 1680 g  Cube AMS 100 Super HPC SL (Fox Float CTD Kashima) 2200 g
ja noista kiekoista näkyy myös tulevan iso painoero...

Scott Spark 29" punnittu runko 2188 g ja noin 10.2 kg nakkirenkailla

----------


## Johan Moraal

FFredit 2.0 720 gr pari ja lefty keula niin humahtaa paino jo paljon alle 13,5 kg?

----------


## izmo

> FFredit 2.0 720 gr pari ja lefty keula niin humahtaa paino jo paljon alle 13,5 kg?



Nyt takana bonttakeri 2.0  430 g ja edessä rene gay 2.0  470g

----------


## kh74

> Tästä linkistä löytyy vertailu fillarien massoista. Kursivoidut lukemat ovat arvauksia, joissa saattaa olla jonkin verran heittoa, mutta siellä päin pitäisi kaikkien lukemien olla.



Tuolla saa muutaman kymmenen grammaa pois mikäli taulukon paino Syntacen tangolle pitää paikkansa:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/ec70-xc-wide-651/

Ei oo kauhean kallis tanko ja oma yksilö painaa 157g.

Olisko taulukossa semmoinen fiba että haarukka on oikeesti sen noin 1800g etuakselin kanssa? Ainakin mun Fox F29 120 FIT RLC taper 15mm on 1790 akselin kanssa ite punnittuna ja sillain ne taidetaan valmistajan tiedoissakin ilmottaa.

Ja toisaalta keskiölaakerille ei ole painoa ollenkaan. Se PF92 keskiö lienee sen noin 100g. Kampisatsin paino on suunnilleen oikein ilman keskiötä. Oma X0 painaa 657g 39/26 rattailla ja GXP laakeri 107g. Sikäli Cube ottaa 200g takkiin kammet + laakeri osastolla. Mutta tosiaan aika toivoton sarka tota on lähteä keventämään jos vertailukohtana mielessä kuitenkin kummittelee se Sparkki.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Olisko taulukossa semmoinen fiba että haarukka on oikeesti sen noin 1800g etuakselin kanssa? Ainakin mun Fox F29 120 FIT RLC taper 15mm on 1790 akselin kanssa ite punnittuna ja sillain ne taidetaan valmistajan tiedoissakin ilmottaa.
> 
> Ja toisaalta keskiölaakerille ei ole painoa ollenkaan. Se PF92 keskiö lienee sen noin 100g. Kampisatsin paino on suunnilleen oikein ilman keskiötä. Oma X0 painaa 657g 39/26 rattailla ja GXP laakeri 107g. Sikäli Cube ottaa 200g takkiin kammet + laakeri osastolla. Mutta tosiaan aika toivoton sarka tota on lähteä keventämään jos vertailukohtana mielessä kuitenkin kummittelee se Sparkki.



Kiitos näistä. Kuulin juttua, että tuo keula on käytännössä 1800-grammainen, mutta enpä tajunnutkaan, että siinä on akseli mukana. Lisäksi ihmettelin, voiko X0:n kampisatsi muka olla niinkin kevyt kuin 650-grammainen... Eli keskiölaakeri tosiaan puuttui. Siirsin keulasta 100 g kampiin, joten listan pitäisi nyt olla lähempänä totuutta.

Tanko on niinkin leveä kuin 74-senttinen, enkä ole halunnut sitä ainakaan vielä lähteä kaventamaan. Tuossakin leveydessä kyllä löytyisi muutama 150-grammainen vaihtoehto. Jos oikein lähtisi viilaamaan, ohjaamosta lähtisi lähes 100 g, sillä stemminkin voisi vaihtaa pari senttiä lyhyempään. Mutta ajetaan nyt ensin.  :Hymy: 

Izmon 29-Sparkki on kyllä melko kepeä... Yhtä eturatasta voisin harkita minäkin, ja siinähän sitä massaa sitten lähtisi satoja grammoja, kun voisi samalla luopua etuvaihtajasta ja vivusta.

----------


## LJL

> Yhtä eturatasta voisin harkita minäkin, ja siinähän sitä massaa sitten lähtisi satoja grammoja, kun voisi samalla luopua etuvaihtajasta ja vivusta.



Se on kyllä loistava keino tipauttaa noin puoli kiloa. Mutta se oon huomannut, ettei kevennystä tule kuitenkaan niin paljon, että välitysten vähentyminen 1x10 systeemissä kompensoituisi suoraan kevyemmällä fillarilla (näin tyhmyyksissäni/kokemattomuuksissani etukäteen ajattelin). Itsellä 26" fillarissa edessä 36t ja takana 11-36, turismi-jaloilla on tiukat ylämäet siinä ja siinä. Vastaavasti nopeammilla pätkillä meinaa loppua välitykset toisesta päästä. X01/XX1:sessä on ideaa, täytyy varmaan kokeilla joskus.

-Lauri

----------


## Lehisj

Ahkeralla grammanviilauksella olen saanut puristettua L-kokoisen Spessun S-Works Epic 29:n painon ajokunnossa n. 9.3-9.4 kiloon. Pyörässä on 1x10 voimansiirto ja 2.25 Rocket Ronit litkutettuina. Tuo runkohan ei ole Brain-systeemeineen kaikkein paras aihio ultrakevyen täysjousto 29:n rakenteluun, mutta 2.0 Furios Fredeillä tuo 9 kilon maaginen raja olisi aika lähellä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> LJL

Yhdellä eturattaalla voisi tosiaan hyökätä kohti ysillä alkavaa lukemaa.  :Hymy:  Mullakin on kakskutosessa ollut pienimpänä välityksenä 1:1, ja sillä tuli ajettua useampi Tahkokin, mutta isopyörään toi on liikaa. KCNC:n titaanista kymppipakkaa on tarjolla 11-38-mallisena, joten siitä vois löytyä apua.

--> Lehisj

Spessun osalistaus olis mielenkiintoista luettavaa... Sieltä täytyy löytyä tavaraa akselilta THM/Ax-Lightness/Schmolke/MCFK, sillä Epicin runko tuskin on juurikaan Cubea kevyempi. Näyttäisi siltä, että ainakin tällä hetkellä kaksysitäysjousto häviää kakskutostäystolle väkisin ainakin kilon, joten ysikiloinen on tosiaankin jo tuskan ja viilaamisen takana.  :Hymy:

----------


## contest

Eikös nyt 2014 malliin tule S-works Epic world cup 29 m-koossa n.9kg tehtaalta :P Ja maksaa...

----------


## Shamus

2013 Epic S-Works runko on n.2300gr iskarilla

----------


## Juide

Mä olen viimein saanut rakennettua ja jo ajettuakin jo alkukesästä tilatulla Spark 29 RC:llä. M-kokoinen runko 1898g iskarin kanssa. Koko pyörä 10,1 kg ilman mitään varsinaisia kevennysosia. Osalistalla on Reba RL, XX1, Easton EC90, Syntace Duraflite Carbon, Selle Italia SLR, Formula R1 ja XTR polkimet. Kiekot DT240/Comp/Syncros FL29 Carbon ja kumit litkutetut 2,25" Rocket Ronit.

Mulla on jäykkäperässä kevyemmät kiekot, joilla tuosta lähtisi n. 300g. Putkiosista lähtisi toistasataa kun valkkaisi hieman kevyempää, ja renkaista toki muutama sata myös. Laitoin mitä sattui laatikoissa pyörimään. Keulastakin voisi tosin olla otettavissa lähes parisataa, kun ainakin S-Works Spessuissa mukana tuleva kuitukruunuinen SID taitaa olla aika lähelle 1400g. Todella tiukalla on 8.x kiloinen isopyörätäpäri, saahan sellaisen kyllä 2,0" Furiouksilla aikaiseksi, mutta 29-täysjoustopyörän idea ehkä vähän kaatuu noilla pierunkuorilla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> 2013 Epic S-Works runko on n.2300gr iskarilla



Ok, kiitokset. Ysikilonen vaatii siis huomattavaa huolellisuutta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Todella tiukalla on 8.x kiloinen isopyörätäpäri, saahan sellaisen kyllä 2,0" Furiouksilla aikaiseksi, mutta 29-täysjoustopyörän idea ehkä vähän kaatuu noilla pierunkuorilla.



Aika maukas taisi Sparkista tulla. Ja onhan se runko miellyttävän kevyt. Mun 26-Sparkin runko on 1680 g DT:n kuituiskarilla, joten 29-runko on alle 200 g painavampi. Melko vähän, sanoisin.

8.x kiloa vaatii tosiaankin järkevyydestä luopumista... Sitä on tarkoitus yrittää nyt välttää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

> --> Lehisj
> 
> Spessun osalistaus olis mielenkiintoista luettavaa... Sieltä täytyy löytyä tavaraa akselilta THM/Ax-Lightness/Schmolke/MCFK, sillä Epicin runko tuskin on juurikaan Cubea kevyempi. Näyttäisi siltä, että ainakin tällä hetkellä kaksysitäysjousto häviää kakskutostäystolle väkisin ainakin kilon, joten ysikiloinen on tosiaankin jo tuskan ja viilaamisen takana.



Mun Epicissä ei ole kauheasti mitään hipo/kallista osaa, vaan painosäästö on pyritty hakemaan ns. kustannustehokkaasti.
Voimansiirto: XTR vaihtaja ja liipasin, XX 36-11 takapakka, KMC SL ketjut, Rotor 3D+ kammet, Rotor Q-ring 33 eturatas, Rotor PF30 keskiö, BBB titaaniakseliset SPD polkimet
Kiekot: Light Bicycles AM Kiinan hiilikuitukehät, CX Ray pinnat, Extralite navat, litkutetut 2.25 Rocket Ron renkaat
Jarrut: Formula R1, Ashima jarrulevyt 160 mm/140 mm
Putkiosat: FRM 329 hiilaritanko (685 mm), Syntace 109 stemmi (90 mm), Smud Carbon satulatolppa (350 mm), Tune Speedneedle Marathon satula
Pulloteline: Smud Carbon

Tahkolla tänä vuonna pakkana oli Leonardi Racing/Sram 1070 viritelmä (40-11). Sillä kyllä nousi sekä El Grande, Talvivaara että Kinahmi II Taivaan portaiden juurelle.

----------


## PELTONEN

> *Kaksysit on painavia!*
> .
> .
> .



Mutta kumpi onkaan nopeampi, vanha kevyt pikkupyöräinen vai "painava" isopyörä ? Akin omat havainnot ?

----------


## LJL

> Mutta kumpi onkaan nopeampi, vanha kevyt pikkupyöräinen vai "painava" isopyörä ?



Hyvin olennainen kysymys, johon ei tosin varmaan ole yhtä absoluuttista vastausta. Itse rakastan edelleenkin vanhaa kevyttä pikkupyörää, vaikka se olisi/on hitaampi ainakin jossakin paikoissa kuin 29".

-Lauri

----------


## juho_u

Eikös Trekillä SF 100 pro sl runko paina iskarin kanssa 1650g?

----------


## izmo

> Tuossa aika kevyt http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k32...slt-frame.html



Pikkasen yli kaksi kiloo iskarin kanssa....

----------


## usko juntunen

> Eikös Trekillä SF 100 pro sl runko paina iskarin kanssa 1650g?



Taitaapi olla ilman iskaria ? 17.5" Punnasin tehtaan kokoonpanossa ilman polkimia 9.6kg  Renkaina Bontrager 29-0 team issue 2.1" jotka ovat kuitenkin todellisuudessa 45mm. levyiset vanteella normipaineilla mitattuna. Eivät ehkä oikeaan maastoon soveliaat? Saattaisi olla kuitenkin hyvä "aihio" koska keula on kevyt RS WC-Sid.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mutta kumpi onkaan nopeampi, vanha kevyt pikkupyöräinen vai "painava" isopyörä ? Akin omat havainnot ?



Mitään painavaa en uskalla tähän sanoa.  :Hymy:  Muutamalla paikallisella testiradalla oon pystynyt ajamaan kaksysitäysjoustolla hitusen paremman ajan kuin alle 8-kiloisella Sparkilla, mutta ero on ollut tosi pieni. Sen uskallan kuitenkin sanoa, että alamäissä ja teknisillä pätkillä leveätankoinen kaksysitäysjousto on paljon parempi kuin kapeatankoinen kakskutonen.

Tällä hetkellä oon siinä uskossa, että Sparkin ultrakeveydestä on ollut eniten hyötyä marttakisojen viimeisen tunnin aikana, jolloin jaloista alkaa jo taaki taipua.  :Hymy:  Tää on kuitenkin pelkkää mutua.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuossa aika kevyt http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k32...slt-frame.html



Katos, en tiennytkään, että pelkkää runkoa on tarjolla. Mulla on värimaailmaa lukuunottamatta juuri tuo sama runko. Luulisin sen olevan noin 2200 g Foxin iskarin kanssa (21-tuumainen runko), mutta täytyy seuraavassa täyshuollossa laittaa palikat puntariin.

----------


## Tmh

Bike Components kauppaa suht halvalla noita Scotin muovirunkoja...

Esim.
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html

----------


## LJL

> Bike Components kauppaa suht halvalla noita Scotin muovirunkoja...
> 
> Esim.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html



Eih, ei tällaisia linkkejä  :Leveä hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## Subzero

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...29-rc-12-46191
Onkohan näissä uudemmissa Scotteissa jousitusratkaisu jotenkin "parempi"? 
Tuon arvostelun mukaan rungosta saa paljon enemmän irti toisenlaisella iskarilla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onkohan näissä uudemmissa Scotteissa jousitusratkaisu jotenkin "parempi"? 
> Tuon arvostelun mukaan rungosta saa paljon enemmän irti toisenlaisella iskarilla.



Eiköhän 2013-Sparkit oo edelleen ihan samoja kuin tuossa Bikeradarin testissä ollut 2012-yksilö. Näitä takajousitukseen liittyviä moitteita on löytynyt muualtakin, eli ilmeisesti nykyisen 29-Sparkin perä ei oo kovin aktiivinen. Juiden ja izmon kisakäyttöön ko. runko kuitenkin lienee likimain ideaalinen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> K. Visto

Maalaamaton runko on hieno! Mun tiimimallissa näyttää sen sijaan olevan tolkuttoman paksu maalikerros, joten massaeroa tulee helposi ainakin 100 g...

Siltä se nyt tosiaan näyttää, että 9.x-kiloinen 29-täysjousto on vielä rakennettavissa kestävillä järkiosilla, mutta 8.x-osasto vaatii jo järjen kadottamista.  :Hymy:  Aika tarkasti kilogramma tulee väkisinkin lisää massaa (isompi runko, isompi keula, isommat kiekot, läpiakselit, jne...) kakskutosiin verrattuna.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> -
> 
> Siltä se nyt tosiaan näyttää, että 9.x-kiloinen 29-täysjousto on vielä rakennettavissa kestävillä järkiosilla, mutta 8.x-osasto vaatii jo järjen kadottamista.



Ei se ole niin vaikeaa? Ihan tehdasvakio Spessun S-works Epic WC 2014' on 8,9kg. Siihen kevyet petaalit, ja sippoisempi penkki....ja kai renkaiksikin löytyy sippoisemmatkin makkarankuoret.  Tietty tanko/stemmin kun viä vaihtaa ihan himmeisiin....tietty siinä fillareissa on Brain-iskarit, eli jos keulan vaihtaisi johonkin himmeliin siitä saa viä varmaan jotain pois. 2013' Brain-SID painoi töydellä putkella 1480g. 

No, minä saattaisin vaihtaa siihen lähinnä  vain Tuubi-Envet....kestävillä DT240 navoillakin 1250g ja 140kg pinnankireyttä, eli ei notku.

----------


## LJL

> Ei se ole niin vaikeaa? Ihan tehdasvakio Spessun S-works Epic WC 2014' on 8,9kg.



Aika harvassa on alle 9kg tehdasvakiot.. Cannondalen Scalpel Ultimate 29" punnittu vakiona 9,61kg, tietty tuosta saisi viilailtua varmaan aika helposti putkiosista ja yhden eturattaan systeemillä alle 9kg: http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/02/28/...lt-up-weighed/

Mielestäni aika "painavaa" tehdassetupilla vaikka onkin Envet. 

-Lauri

----------


## pööräilijä

Voi olla, ettei 8.9kg ole todellinen paino, mutta vielä hurjeempaa on tuon perusteella laskettu jäykkäperän paino. Samat osat ja runko oli vähintään 1100g kevyempi, joten 7.8kg pakasta vedettynä? Sellanen peli alkaa olla jo aika hurja laite kiivetä  :Hymy:  alashan kaikki tulee..  :Vink:

----------


## pööräilijä

Mattamusta 2013 malli painaa 2280g satulapannalla, iskarilla ja ehkä akselilla? LÄHDE: http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/16/...ctual-weights/
Ja uus malli on Bikeradarin mukaan 50g kevyempi, LÄHDE http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/s...st-ride-review. 
Joten painoksi jäisi 22XX grammaa riippuen maalin määrästä. Valkonen on varmasti painavempi kuin musta. 

Järki taitaa olla kaukana, kun aivan kalleimpia pyöriä ostetaan  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Järjettömän hieno pyörä ja melkoinen kuitusuunnittelijan taidonnäyte kun sarjatuotantofillarista puhutaan.



On muuten. En ollut aiemmin syventynyt mutta todella upea ja monia hienoja yksityiskohtia kuten kammet. Kevyt on myös kaunista!

-Lauri

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Voi olla, ettei 8.9kg ole todellinen paino...



Täytyy punnata kun saapuu.  Tulossa on. 

 :Leveä hymy: 

Uusi S-works Epic WC on kyllä enemmän kuin 50g kevyempi (JA yhä jäykempi takahaarukka). Pelkkä iskari on vissiin jo sen verran sippoisempi. Uusi linkkusysteemi oli kanssa ihan hienosti funtsittu, mitä ei ehkä ihan pikkukuvista näe.

Jos olisi aikaa ajella maasturilla enempi, se olisi äkkiä hankintalistalla. Livenä hiplattuna paino ei vaikuttanut ihan virtuaaliselta. Saan nährä. Nyt , kohta päivitetty, 7kg Open saa kelvata. Rotor kun viä saa pihalle siihen XX1 Q-ringin...tulossa sellainenkin on.

----------


## LJL

> ...kammet.



Nyt lipashtaa vähän ohi aiheen, mutta kun keveistä komponenteista on ollut puhe niin: aamulla kun heräsin, niin tuli sellainen mysteerillinen aavistus, että onko noi Spessun uudet S-Works-kammet samalla Sramin uudet XX-kammet. Kun niissä on kiinteä spideri, tuon jutun mukaan sekä yhden että kahden rattaan mahdollisuus sekä normaali Sramin kampien lyhyen avaimen 8mm kammenpultti. Saa nähdä. Jos joku haluaa lähteä 5€ vedonlyöntiin, olen valmis. Veikkaan siis että on samat kuin tuleva uusi XX.

-Lauri

----------


## Gazza

> Mattamusta 2013 malli painaa 2280g satulapannalla, iskarilla ja ehkä akselilla? LÄHDE: http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/16/...ctual-weights/
> Ja uus malli on Bikeradarin mukaan 50g kevyempi, LÄHDE http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/s...st-ride-review. 
> Joten painoksi jäisi 22XX grammaa riippuen maalin määrästä. Valkonen on varmasti painavempi kuin musta. 
> 
> Järki taitaa olla kaukana, kun aivan kalleimpia pyöriä ostetaan



 2013 Epic Swörkki M-kokoisena, polkimilla, tanko, sputki, satula, renkaat, R1 jarrut, levyt jne. vaihdettuna 9,6 kg ja ei liiku vieläkään itsestään, joten kokeillaan ensi vuoden kevyempää mallia jospa sitä ei tarvitsisi polkea. Jäykkäperäinen Swörkki runkosetti tulee Syyskuun lopussa kasaukseen, saa nähdä millainen rukki siitä tulee.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jos teiltä (Lehisj, K. Visto, Gazza, ...) löytyy kuvia näistä 29-kisatäysjoustoista, laittakaahan niitä vaikka tähän ketjuun.

En oo muuten vielä koskaan nähnyt sellaista valmismaasturia, josta olisi jo valmiiksi otettu turhat ja halvat grammat pois. Cubestakin lähti parisataa grammaa pelkällä riisumisella ja pulttivirittelyllä.  :Hymy:  Mutta ehkä toi Epic WC on tässäkin suhteessa erilainen...

----------


## Lehisj

> Jos teiltä (Lehisj, K. Visto, Gazza, ...) löytyy kuvia näistä 29-kisatäysjoustoista



Tuossa muutama kuva omasta konkelista. Tosin noissa kuvissa se on "Pivot Cup-varustuksessa" eli tolppana hissiversio sen ultrakevyen Smud Carbonin sijaan. Niin ja renkaina on myös Maxxiksen Beaverit RoRon sijaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Huh, komee Epicci! Ilmeisesti kiinalaiset kuitukehät kestää hyvin myös Pivot-cupin ryskettä...?

----------


## Lehisj

> Huh, komee Epicci! Ilmeisesti kiinalaiset kuitukehät kestää hyvin myös Pivot-cupin ryskettä...?



Kiinalaiset kuitukehät ovat olleet positiivinen yllätys. Toistaiseksi niissä ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia, vaikka muutama kisastartikin on niillä takana eikä aina niissä kaikista helpoimissa maastoissa (Pivot Cup Märynummi sekä XCO-cupit Lieto ja Märynummi). Tosin minun vauhtini kisoissa löytyy sieltä jatkumon toisesta päästä verrattuna Henkaan. Toisaalta kuskikaan ei ole mikään höyhensarjalainen yli 80 kilon kisapainollaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onpa kevyen näköinen Cube omaani verrattuna, vaikka palikat on pitkälti aika lailla vastaavat... Kevyempi ulkonäkö johtunee sekä värityksestä että pienemmästä rungosta. Tarttee napata omasta pyörästä kuva lähiaikoina.

----------


## Juide

Laitan tähän topiciin, kun täällä jo aiheesta on ollut puhetta:





> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...29-rc-12-46191
> Onkohan näissä uudemmissa Scotteissa jousitusratkaisu jotenkin "parempi"? 
> Tuon arvostelun mukaan rungosta saa paljon enemmän irti toisenlaisella iskarilla.



Hankin tohon Sparkiin Foxin kaukosäädettävän Kashima CTD-kepin bike-discountista erittäin hyvään hintaan. Pyörä tosiaan muuttui ihan toiseksi. Ero originaaliin DT iskariin on todella suuri. 100mm joustoa keulassa tuntuu aivan liian lyhyeltä, täytyy kyllä pidentää Reba heti 120-milliseksi kun joutaa. Perä ei mene samalla tavalla täysin lukkoon kuin DT iskarilla, mutta hidasta sisäänvaimennusta tulee selvästi lisää jolloin keinuminen vähenee.

Ainoa harmi vaan se, että Fox iskarin kaukosäätö- ja rebound-nuppi ovat niin ulkonevia, että 0,7 pullon käyttö M-kokoisessa rungossa on mahdotonta, ja pikkupullokin vaatii sivusta ladattavan telineen ja hieman ujuttamista. Iskari kuitenkin voisi mahtua paikalleen toisin päin, tällöin vaan lukitusvaijeri täytyy vetää "pidemmän kaavan kautta".

Ja tätä seuraavaa tietoa on kyselty netissä ennenkin eri palstoilla, niin vastauksena että Fox iskarin kaukosäätö toimii Scotin Twinlock-vivulla!

----------


## RATE

Cube AMS 100 Slt carbon 29" paino oli 1880g runko siihen iskari 230g koko 19" mattamustana.

----------


## p-olkisin

Edellinen viesti katosi bittiavaruuteen tai tuli poistetuksi?

Alla kuva 2014 Sworks Epic World Cupista. Koko L ja paino 2,23kg.
Painoon sisältyy vaihtajankorvake ja kaapeleidenläpivienti lätkät.
(ei sisällä satulatolpan clampiä, taka-akselia, ohjainlaakeria eikä keskiölaakeria.

2012/2013 malli painoi suurinpiirtein saman, ehkä 10-20g enemmän.
Toisaalta tässä uudessa ei taida olla vanhaan verrattuna muuta samaa kuin merkki.
Eli jos painossa ei ole hirveästi eroa niin jäykkyys painosuhde on varmasti eri luokkaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kepeäksi on aivollinen 29" S-Works näköjään saatu... Ja jäykkäkin kuulemma vielä. Onko toi p-olkusimen maratykkinä ens kaudella?

----------


## LJL

Ei ilmeisesti, kun ko. runko on torilla kaupan: http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/tori.aspx

----------


## p-olkisin

Tarkoitus olisi ajaa Pivot 429lläja ensin kasata siitä hieman enskapainotteinen TransVesubienneen ja myöhemmin modata kevyempään suomiajeluun sopivaksi.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Tää topic taisi karata 29" tontille? 

Anyway: 29" -13 Spark PR, 15mm läpiakselilla takana ja DT:n takaiskarilla heilauttaa puntarin tauluun numerot 1921g. Kunhan keskiölaakeri suvaitsee saapua, niin pääsee ruuvaileen osia paikoilleen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Laitetaas tälle wanhalle säikeelle vähän jatkoa, kun tuli nipistettyä nykyisestä 29-täpäristä turhat grammat pois. Aika vaikea on nykyään päästä alle kahdeksan kilon, mutta 8,5 kg alittuisi kisakelpoisuuden suuresti kärsimättä, jos oikein intoutuisi viilaamaan. Komponenttilista löytyy tästä. Pahoittelut suttuisesta kuvasta, täytyy ottaa parempia, jos aurinko vielä joskus elämäni aikana paistaa.

----------


## noniinno

On kevyt runko kun iskarin kanssa alle 2,1kg. Onko akseli rungon/keulan painossa mukana? Mitäs tykkäät noista 1.95" gumeista?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Akselit on listalla erikseen, eli ne eivät ole rungon tai keulan lukemissa mukana. Runko on "endurohenkiseksi" xc-pyöräksi melko kevyt, mutta kyllä nyky-Sparkki olis varmaan kepeempi... Foxin keula oli positiivinen yllätys, jotain 1480 g ilman ylimääräisiä hilppeitä. Vielä jokunen vuosi sitten Foxin xc-keulat oli muistaakseni vähän ankkureita.  :Hymy: 

Renkaista ei oo vielä ajokokemusta, mutta Light-Bicyclen kehällä ne on ehkä 2 mm kapeemmat kuin Crestin kehälle asennetut 2.25" Racing Ralphit. Renegade 1.95" on siis kokomerkintäänsä nähden leveä rengas. Ja rullaa kuulemma ihan loputtomasti!  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on vielä kuva Renegade 1.95" -renkulasta. Ja tuo vertailurengas on Racing Ralph 2.25" Crestin kehällä. Yllättävän vähän on eroa... Kuinkakohan paljon noita Renegadeja on jäänyt myymättä ihan vaan sen takia, että kokomerkinnässä lukee tuo 1.95"...? Itse en aiemmin edes harkinnut rengasta, jossa luki alle 2.1", mutta sitten Ju$$i vinkkasi, että Renegade on käytännössä aika leveä.

----------


## LJL

Nonnih!! Kunnon meno. Mistäs noi puuttuvat 250g viilataan helpoiten?  :Cool:

----------


## noniinno

Taitaakin mennä nuo Renegadet hankintaan, vanteen sisäleveys on 25mm. Kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## px

Renegadesta nyt kun puhutaan, niin hieman offtopicina miulla on ollu niiden 1.8"/46mm -versiot (Open Pro:lla näyttäisi olevan 44mm) monesti GG-renkaina rungoissa mihin moinen mahtuu. Esim. Pappiskassa ja Roadratissa. Mainio rengas. Pirun vaikia vaan saada nousemaan kunnolla Pappiskan vanteille (ährättiin joskus liikkeessä tunti kompuran, 6 barin paineiden, rasvan ja rengaspihtien kanssa ennenku onnistu) siinä missä esim. Smart Samit menevät heittämällä  :Hymy:

----------


## viskaali

Kisakelpoisuuden säilyttäen harkitsisin tuubeja, vaikka Light-Bicyclesin kehät sitten Dugastin tuubit.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nonnih!! Kunnon meno. Mistäs noi puuttuvat 250g viilataan helpoiten?



Ei viilata, vaan tolla ajetaan ensi kausi, jos se vaan nipussa pysyy.  :Hymy: 

Helpoimmin lähtis jousituksesta, yhteensä puolisen kiloa, jos tällainen 120-millinen ilmavaimennettu keula sattuisi toimimaan rimpulan kuskin alla riittävän hyvin...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Taitaakin mennä nuo Renegadet hankintaan, vanteen sisäleveys on 25mm. Kiitos vinkistä.



Jos haluat pelata varman päälle, ota S-Works-malli vain eteen... Control-version kylki on osoittautunut kohtuullisen hyvin kiviä kestäväksi.

--> px

Pappiksen vanteet on oma juttunsa.  :Vink:  Aika lailla heittämällä nousi molemmat Renegadet Light-Bicyclesin kehille.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kisakelpoisuuden säilyttäen harkitsisin tuubeja, vaikka Light-Bicyclesin kehät sitten Dugastin tuubit.



Hmmm, periaatteessa mielenkiintoista, mutta lompakko taitaa nyt hetken olla sekä kiinni että tyhjä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä vielä pari surkeaa kännykkäräpsyä.

----------


## jaksu

Hei, ei, näitä ei pitäis tänne pyöräkuumeisille postailla.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Ei viilata, vaan tolla ajetaan ensi kausi, jos se vaan nipussa pysyy. 
> 
> Helpoimmin lähtis jousituksesta, yhteensä puolisen kiloa, jos tällainen 120-millinen ilmavaimennettu keula sattuisi toimimaan rimpulan kuskin alla riittävän hyvin...



Mitäs se nykyinen voksi keula painaa? Sillä kyselen, kun siellä Tampereella sijaitseva  Cycle Service venytti omaan purtiloon keula-ankkuriksi 100mm Rokkarin XX Sid WC:n 120 milliseksi. Punnattu akselin ja Xloc lukituksen kera 1530g. On toimiva peli, sekä varaosien saanti taattu.

----------


## px

^ Taisi tuolla komponenttilistassa lukea jotta 1502g including starnut and lower headset plate.

----------


## TMo

Aika pähee on tuo satula+tolppa yhdistelmä. 
Usko: Tuo Akin linkkaama keula sanotaan linkin päässä olevan alle 1000g joten sieltä se 500g löytyy säästöä. 

Se komponenttilistauslinkki muuten sanoo nyt että error, not found.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Se komponenttilistauslinkki muuten sanoo nyt että error, not found.



Kiitos tästä! Lyhentelin vähän vaijerinkuoria ja jarruletkuja, tässä on uusi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitäs se nykyinen voksi keula painaa? Sillä kyselen, kun siellä Tampereella sijaitseva  Cycle Service venytti omaan purtiloon keula-ankkuriksi 100mm Rokkarin XX Sid WC:n 120 milliseksi. Punnattu akselin ja Xloc lukituksen kera 1530g. On toimiva peli, sekä varaosien saanti taattu.



Joo, kyllähän SID on perinteisesti ollut kevyempi kuin Foxin xc-keula, ja siksi olikin vähän yllätys, että ovat saaneet tuosta Foxistakin alle puolitoistakiloisen. Rokkarin ehdottomana etuna taitaa edelleen olla, että vaimenninpuolikin on itse huollettavissa kohtuullisen vaivattomasti. Foxin FIT-patruunasta ei taida voida sanoa samaa... Vai onko joku foorumilainen huoltanut FIT:n kotikorjaamolla?

Jos haluaisi saada reippaasti grammoja pois iskaripuolelta, keulaksi pitäisi hankkia tuo ilmavaimenteinen German-a ja takaiskariksi joko samaa puljua tai DT:n kuituiskari. Keulan ilmavaimenteisuus kuulostaa tietenkin vähän pelottavalta, mutta kyllähän esimerkiksi Cane Creek sai aikanaan takaiskarinsa sekä joustamaan että vaimentumaan ihan kelvollisesti pelkällä ilmalla. Ihan ongelmatonta German-a:n keulan valmistaminen ei ole tainnut kuitenkaan olla, sillä alunperin marraskuulle 2015 luvattu tuotanto on nyt siirtynyt alkuvuoteen 2016... Kiinnostava laite joka tapauksessa.

On muuten vatkaimien high-end-mallin laatikko mennyt huonoon suuntaan vuosien saatossa! Ohessa on alimmaisena kiiltävässä metalliboxissa Triple Ti, joka oli aikanaan ykkösmalli, johon Uskokin sitten _hyvää hyvyyttään_ teki mulle akselit katkenneen tilalle. Edelleen ja ikuisesti oon siitä kiitollinen.  :Hymy:  Kuka tahansa ei pysty titaanista moisia veistämään! Keskellä on edelleen metallilaatikossa 4Ti, jotka on periaatteessa vieläkin ehjät. Noissa on kuitenkin jo liikaa kilsoja takana, ja jousista on lähtenyt paras puhti pois. Yritin viime kesänä Korson XCM:n noilla ajaa, mutta ihan liikaa irtoili jalat polkimista, vaikka klossit oli uudet... Mutta erinomaisesti toimivat monta vuotta! Ja ylimpänä on uusimman vatkainmallin tylsä pahvilaatikko.  :Irvistys:  Toivottavasti polkimet on silti hyvät.

----------


## juho_u

Fit keulat vaatii alipainevehkeet huoltoon. Muuten ei onnistu. Keulan väristä päätellen se kannattaa rakennuttaa, esim omaan -14 talas keulaan stage3+ kitti toi pitoja 30% ja mukavuus kasvoi huomattavasti.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Aaahh talvi on pelastettu kun lassikkoketju avattu uudestaan. Voi katella hipo osia ja tuntea ittensä vajavaiseksi kun oma jäykkis painaa 2kg enemmän jo tässä vaiheessa saati rojektin lopussa. Mutta sentään on tuvassa sama jyskin lipasto kuin herra keventäjän  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos ja jatkakee

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Fit keulat vaatii alipainevehkeet huoltoon. Muuten ei onnistu. Keulan väristä päätellen se kannattaa rakennuttaa, esim omaan -14 talas keulaan stage3+ kitti toi pitoja 30% ja mukavuus kasvoi huomattavasti.



Jotain tällaista arvelinkin... Toi mun keula on kai 15-malli, tai ainakin se oli kiinni 15-mallisessa pyörässä. Kiitos viritysvinkistä, täytyy keväthuollossa viritellä optimisetuppi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aaahh talvi on pelastettu kun lassikkoketju avattu uudestaan. Voi katella hipo osia ja tuntea ittensä vajavaiseksi kun oma jäykkis painaa 2kg enemmän jo tässä vaiheessa saati rojektin lopussa. Mutta sentään on tuvassa sama jyskin lipasto kuin herra keventäjän  Kiitos ja jatkakee



No niin, nyt alkaa juttu mennä jo sen verran levottomaksi, että voidaan onneksi unohtaa "lassikkoketjun" pidempiaikainen avaaminen. Tää oli siis vain kertalaaki, ellei joku muu sitten innostu virittelemään. Tarkoitus oli lähinnä sanoa jotain sellaista, että nyky-29-xc-täpäri menee kohtuullisen helposti alle yhdeksän kilon, ja myös 8.5 kg on mahdollista kisakelpoisuuden oleellisesti kärsimättä. Mutta 7.x vaatii jo radikaaleja toimia.  :Vink:

----------


## konaworld

Noihin Eggbeatereihin saa nätisti vaihdettua uudet jouset. Vaihdoin omiin 4Ti polkimiin ja pelittää kuin uudet.

----------


## paaton

> No niin, nyt alkaa juttu mennä jo sen verran levottomaksi, että voidaan onneksi unohtaa "lassikkoketjun" pidempiaikainen avaaminen.



Nyt ollaankin suomessa. Kaikki hieno ja hyvä naapurilla ahdistaa pahasti.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nyt ollaankin suomessa. Kaikki hieno ja hyvä naapurilla ahdistaa pahasti.



Tää Johanin ahdistuminen taisi tosin olla ankarasti huumorilla sävytettyä sorttia.  :Hymy: 

--> konaworld

Tää oli hyvä, kiitos. Uusi jousi näyttää sakemanneilla maksavan hurjat kolme euroa...

----------


## paaton

> Tää Johanin ahdistuminen taisi tosin olla ankarasti huumorilla sävytettyä sorttia.



No niin aluksi arvelinkin, mutta interwebissä ei aina pysty päättelemään totuutta  :Hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Ei viiti oikeasti ettei mene ot:ksi mutta laitetaan nyt takautuvasti näitä vähän  :Hymy:  :Hymy: .
Radikaalia toimenpiteitä odottellessa. Nää on ankarat ajat ja kansa vaatii kevennyksia.

----------


## LJL

> Nää on ankarat ajat ja kansa vaatii kevennyksia.



Kyllä, vaadimme näkkileipää ja sirkushuveja!! Ei muuta kuin epäilyttävän kevyttä Germany-卐:n keulaa tilaukseen. Lupaan laittaa kuvia katsoessani taustalle ihanaa leijonat ihanaa, repeatilla

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Radikaalia toimenpiteitä odottellessa. Nää on ankarat ajat ja kansa vaatii kevennyksia.







> Kyllä, vaadimme näkkileipää ja sirkushuveja!! Ei muuta kuin epäilyttävän kevyttä Germany-卐:n keulaa tilaukseen. Lupaan laittaa kuvia katsoessani taustalle ihanaa leijonat ihanaa, repeatilla



Oho, ankaraa painetta sekä leveältä että painavalta rintamalta! Elin kolme vuotta kaurapuurolla, näkkileivällä ja (kuivatuilla) herneillä, jotta sain kerättyä nykypyörän virittelyn vaatineet käteisvarat. Mutta se oli ehdottomasti sen arvoista! Tästä eteenpäin mahdolliset toimet muuttuisivat kuitenkin niin radikaaleiksi, että ainakin herneet täytyisi pudottaa ruokavaliosta pois. Mutta kukapa ei Germany-卐:n keulaa haluaisi... Palataan (ehkä) asiaan vuoden päästä. Tai jos jättäisi kaurapuuronkin pois, niin hankinta voisi ehkä olla mahdollinen jo ennen Tahkoa. Ukkokin olisi silloin jotain nelkytkiloinen, ja kinahvi nousisi kuin tyhjää vaan.

----------


## edu

Miten tarkkaan tuollaisella putki-satula-yhdistelmällä täytyy speksata rungon satulakulma ja satulan korkeus, jotta saa sopivaan paikkaan takapuolensa istuttaa?
Vai onko se vaan "tottumiskysymys" kun muuten hyvä runko löytyy?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Penkki-tolppa-combossa on toki aina riskinsä... Kun vuosia sitten teetin combon 7.x-Sparkkiin, homma oli sujuvaa, sillä hiilikuitumestarina toimi Ilosen Samu (signature.fi). Vein Samulle silloisen penkki-tolppa yhdistelmäni, ja siitä sitten otettiin mitat ja satulan kannen muodot. Tämä uusi combo tuli tilattua Sloveniasta, ja homma hoitui varsin kätevästi, sillä tarvittavat tiedot olivat vain rungon satulatolpan kulma sekä satulan sijainti tolppaan nähden "pyörän pituussuunnassa". Ja oletuksena siis oli, että satulan kansi halutaan vaakasuoraan. Riskiä tuli lähinnä siitä, ettei Berkin valikoimista löytynyt Becker Carbon mtb -penkin muotoa, jolla on kisoissa tullut jo vuosikaudet istuttua. Mr Berk sitten itse ehdotti, että hänen mielestään Ax Lightness Phoenix -penkin muoto näyttäisi olevan hyvin lähelle sama kuin Becker. Ja koska Phoenixin muodon tekeminen onnistui, niin sillä sitten mentiin.

Lenkit ovat toistaiseksi niin vähissä, etten osaa vielä sanoa mitään painavaa penkin ja hanurin yhteensopivuudesta, mutta ainakin lyhyillä lenkillä tuntuu oikein mukavalta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Onhan se hieno, ei siitä pääse mihinkään! Harmittavasti osoittautunut myös varsin luotettavaksi, joskin muistelen nähneeni viime kesän loppupuolella Valkeakoskella penkissä jesseteippiä, taisi olla se edellinen penkki?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Yritä ny saada joku stipendi' Siihen asti virtuaalikevennys. Pääasia että aate säilyy :-)

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onhan se hieno, ei siitä pääse mihinkään! Harmittavasti osoittautunut myös varsin luotettavaksi, joskin muistelen nähneeni viime kesän loppupuolella Valkeakoskella penkissä jesseteippiä, taisi olla se edellinen penkki?



Ei sentään jesseä, mutta Beckerin penkki antoi kyllä periksi palveltuaan uskollisesti lähes vuosikymmenen.  :Hymy:  Tosin teippi oli/on tarpeen vain siksi, ettei pelihousut repee heti alkuunsa. Eli kyllä tuo vielä saa hyvän eläkepaikan 26-Sparkista, kunhan jossain vaiheessa virittelen sen naftaliiniin 7.x-kuntoisena.

Saa nähdä, vieläkö tää viritelty bemari on harmillisen luotettava... Rehellisesti sanottuna tune Turnstange -tanko on kyllä aavistuksen pelottava, vaikkei mikään äärikevyt olekaan. 750-millisenä se oli kuitenkin _niin_ joustavan oloinen, että pakko oli napata pari senttiä molemmista päistä pois. Nyt siis 710 mm ja tukeva kuin mikä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Yritä ny saada joku stipendi' Siihen asti virtuaalikevennys. Pääasia että aate säilyy :-)



Aate ja henki elävät ikuisesti. Ja toivottavasti tämä sairaus on periytyvää, vaikkei 4-vuotias poikani jostain syystä AX-stemmiä potkupyörässään arvostanutkaan...

----------


## larppa

> Aate ja henki elävät ikuisesti. Ja toivottavasti tämä sairaus on periytyvää, vaikkei 4-vuotias poikani jostain syystä AX-stemmiä potkupyörässään arvostanutkaan...



Mennäänkö teillä kasvukäyrissä sellaista tahtia, että ensi kesänä pääset virittelemään 7,x kiloista 20" täysjäykkää?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mennäänkö teillä kasvukäyrissä sellaista tahtia, että ensi kesänä pääset virittelemään 7,x kiloista 20" täysjäykkää?



Kaikenlaisen "voltit" ja kaaressa lentävät fillarit tuntuvat meillä toistaiseksi olevan se ykkösjuttu, joten ihan vielä ei kannata lähteä virittelemään.  :Hymy:  Mutta toki sellainen heittelyä kestävä kevyt laite täytyy rakentaa, jolla on mukava harrastaa. Kauppojen valmispyörät pikkulapsille on harmillisen usein karmeita ankkureita. Mutta onhan nykyään onneksi noita poikkeuksiakin.

----------


## OJ

> Kaikenlaisen "voltit" ja kaaressa lentävät fillarit tuntuvat meillä toistaiseksi olevan se ykkösjuttu, joten ihan vielä ei kannata lähteä virittelemään.  Mutta toki sellainen heittelyä kestävä kevyt laite täytyy rakentaa, jolla on mukava harrastaa. Kauppojen valmispyörät pikkulapsille on harmillisen usein karmeita ankkureita. Mutta onhan nykyään onneksi noita poikkeuksiakin.



Jos aloitetaan "juniorin fillarin tuunaus" ketju, niin minä olen mukana. Omalla kohdalla Jopo on tuununkia sekä kevyt.

----------


## no-saint

Täällä käynnissä rakentelu 8.xxxg kisapeli junnulle. 29 etupomppu olis tarkoitus Halmeen Sasun inspiroimana ettei tartte olla täpäriä alla pärjätäkseen... Meni onneks selityksenä läpi niin säästää huimasti rungossa ;-). Hieman ahdistaa kun myin ne Xentiksen kiekot pois aikanaan, olis ollu hyvä lähtökohta. Rcz myi kuiturunkoa 16" 1350g 299€, en ehtiny tilata kun olivat jo loppu... 
Ja budjetti pieni niin osia saa metsästää koko talven. Ja Commencalia ei voi myydä rahoittaakseen hankinnat kun junnun pitää päästä polkeen...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mahtaa tulla hieno no-saintin projektista. Junnu menee sitten entistäkin sujuvammin Koskin yhteislenkeillä.  :Hymy: 

Mä jätän vielä juniorin pyörän tuunaukset sikseen. Täytynee hommata sille ensi keväänä jokin helposti ajettava valmismaasturi, joka ei ole ihan karmea ankkuri. Muutenkin oon näissä mukeloitten harrastusvälineasioissa vahvasti jäsen Piirinmestarin linjoilla: "Oleellinen osa harrastusvälineen hankintaa on välineestä haaveileminen." Eli kunhan junnu ensin itse tajuaa haluavansa jonkin pyörän, sen jälkeen sitä pitää kuolata vähintään kaksi kuukautta. Vasta sen jälkeen voidaan harkita sen hankintaa. Tällä tavalla juniori osaa ehkä arvostaakin sitä välinettään, kun on ensin joutunut vähän kärvistelemään.  :Hymy: 

Ja tästä samasta syystä olisi poskettoman tylsää, jos olisi liikaa rahaa. Henkisesti heikolle ihmiselle (joita kaikki lopulta ovat) tekee hyvää vähän kärvistellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

> ...Light-Bicyclen kehällä ne on ehkä 2 mm kapeemmat kuin Crestin kehälle asennetut 2.25" Racing Ralphit. Renegade 1.95" on siis kokomerkintäänsä nähden leveä rengas. Ja rullaa kuulemma ihan loputtomasti!



Tänään pakkaspäivän ratoksi asentelin nuo Renegadet, ja kyllä meinasi itku päästä. Etukiekkoon asensin 2.25" racing Ralphin ja taakse tuon 1.95" Renegaden. Liekkö minulle sattunut pesussa kutistunut malli, leveydessä n. 4mm eroa Schwalbeen. Taidan palata hyväksi havaittuun Thunder burtiin. Nämä siis 25mm sisäleveällä "hookless" kiinankuitukehällä. Rullausta en epäile, voisi olla jossain Jämillä ihan killerit. Nyt taisin keventää väärässä paikassa, eivät meikäläisen sivistymättömälle ajotavalle kyllä oikein sovi, mutta en epäile toimivuutta tohtorin käsittelyssä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Taidan palata hyväksi havaittuun Thunder burtiin.



Mulla taas on Burtista huonoa kokemusta... Yhdessä paikallisessa xco-kisassa kokeilin, ja heti hajosi.  :Hymy:  Mutta ehkä oli vaan huonoa tuuria.

Saattaa olla, että Renegade on vikatikki, en tiedä vielä. Ihan lyhyesti oon sitä lumipolulla testannut, mutta kunnon testit vasta keväällä... Jo pari vuotta oon ajellut kisoja Racing Ralph 2.25" Liteskineillä, ja niihin sitten varmaan palaan, jos Renegade ei kestä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vuosikymmen alkaa olla sopivasti kulunut, ja on koittanut hetki päivittää 7.x nykyaikaan.  :Hymy: 

Jos aihepiiri kiinnostaa, ja käytätte Instagramia, niin tili @kireapinnainen kannattaa ottaa seurantaan. Mutta laitan tännekin päivityksiä projektin edetessä. Tavoitteena on rakentaa kaudelle 2020 nyky-XCO:n vaatimukset täyttävä kisalaite, jolla puntari pysyy seiskan puolella.

----------


## LJL

> Tavoitteena on rakentaa kaudelle 2020 nyky-XCO:n vaatimukset täyttävä kisalaite, jolla puntari pysyy seiskan puolella.



Nonih!!  :Cool:  Se on uli-ulin paikka!

----------


## Ohiampuja

No nyt on perinteet kunniassa. Akille pisteet hyvän ketjun elvytyksestä!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset herroille!





> Se on uli-ulin paikka!



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkos tässä 10 vuoden aikana tekniikan kehitys helpottanut vai vaikeuttanut alkuperäiseen tavoitteeseen pääsyä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sanoisin, että nyt on vaikeampaa. Runko ja kiekot on likimain samanpainoisia kuin 10 vuotta sitten, mutta toisaalta keula ja 12-voimansiirto ovat väistämättä painavampia. Mutta onhan noita alle kasin täpäreitä jo tehty maailmalla, eli kyllä se mahdollinen on. Oma ensivaikutelmani on se, että nakkirenkailla mennään alle kasin, mutta kisakelpoisilla renkuloilla saattaa olla vaikeaa.

Ja sen verran voisi vielä kommentoida, että haluan nimenomaan 12-voimansiirron, koska en halua tehdä kompromisseja kisakelpoisuuden suhteen. Nykypyöräni 11-vaihteisessa (edessä 28, takana 10-42) käyttäisin ainakin koti-xco-radan nousuissa pienempääkin välitystä, jos sellainen olisi tarjolla. Luulen, että edessä 30-piikkinen ja takana 12-lehtinen 10-50 on aika optimi itselleni.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Lähtökohta projektille on hyvä, sillä runko on reilut 100 g oletettua kevyempi (L-koko). 10 vuoden takainen Spark oli ilman iskaria muistaakseni noin 1530, joten on tässä kehitystä tapahtunut, kun tämä uusi on kuitenkin aika paljon tukevampi ja jämäkämpi vanhaan verrattuna.

Tuosta on purettu kaikki muu pois paitsi takavaihtajan korvake.

----------


## kharik

> Vuosikymmen alkaa olla sopivasti kulunut, ja on koittanut hetki päivittää 7.x nykyaikaan. 
> 
> Jos aihepiiri kiinnostaa, ja käytätte Instagramia, niin tili @kireapinnainen kannattaa ottaa seurantaan. Mutta laitan tännekin päivityksiä projektin edetessä. Tavoitteena on rakentaa kaudelle 2020 nyky-XCO:n vaatimukset täyttävä kisalaite, jolla puntari pysyy seiskan puolella.



Mahtavaa! Kiinnostuneena seurasin keventelyä kymmenen vuotta sitten ja seuraan edelleenkin! Toivon kovasti, että jaksat päivittää tännekin projektia, koska kaikki meistä ei ole pysynyt kehityksen kelkan mukana.

----------


## Huoleton

Ilman pullotelineen ruuveja se saattais olla 1,45. Tsemppiä koitokseen!

----------


## jame1967

Mikä runko?

----------


## OJ

Mikä aihio? Onko "modernit kulmat" vai vähän perinteisemmät?

Kulmista kyselen, koska mulla oli lomapyoränä S-Works Camber ja siinä vähän perinteistä pitempää joustoa ja loivempaa kulmaa ja ai peijooni kun se oli hyvä ajaa sekä lenkki että XCO kisakäytossä.

----------


## misopa

Kuvasta vois päätellä, että uusin Sparkki ja siinä kyllä kulmat ihan modernista päästä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Sparkki tuo näyttäis olevan ja sen voi punnitusviestistä rivien välistä lukeakin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Runko on tosiaan Scott Spark RC900 SL, ja koko on L. Ostin tuon kokonaisena pyöränä, ja kun viitisen minuuttia sitä koeajoin pihassa ennen purkamista, niin kyllä siinä jonkin verran rennompi ajoasento on kuin BMC Fourstrokessa, jolla on viime vuosina tullut maastokisat ajettua.

Ja Huoleton on tosiaan asian ytimessä: jos rungosta väitetään puretun kaiken, niin pullotelineen ruuvien jättäminen paikoilleen oli surkea lapsus.  :Hymy: 

Runko on tosiaan kevyt, mutta takaiskari onkin sitten tosi painava. Foxin trunnion-kiinnitteinen iskari heilauttaa vaa'an 305 grammaan, ja kiinnityspulteista tulee vielä 20 g lisää. Tuosta lähtisi helposti puolet pois DT:n kuituiskarilla, mutta koska sitä ei ole trunnion-kiinnityksellä saatavilla, kiinnittäminen menisi virittelyksi... Saattaisi se silti onnistua, sillä "silmäväli" on normaali 165 mm. Mutta kun pyörässä on kisakäyttöä varten tarkoitus säilyttää keulan ja perän samanaikainen lukitus yhdellä vivulla, niin mennään nyt ainakin aluksi tuolla Foxin iskarilla...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kävin katsomassa Scottin speksit. Minusta aika namuosilla ilmoitettiin painoksi karvan alle 10 kg. Eli hauska seurata mitä kikkoja vaaditaan sen 8 rajan saavuttamiseksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

L-kokoinen pyörä oli suoraan paketista ilman polkimia 10.2 kg. Jos oon ymmärtänyt oikein, niin ainoastaan tuossa kalleimmassa RC900 SL -mallissa on se kevein runko, jolle luvataan iskarin kanssa 1799 g. Omien kokemusteni mukaan on _erittäin_ harvinaista, että tällaiset lupaukset toteutuvat käytännössä, ja tietenkin ne lisäksi aina ilmoitetaan pienimmälle mahdolliselle runkokoolle. Siksi olikin mukava yllätys, että L-kokoinen runko oli puntarilla iskarin kera 1785 g. Ja tuo iskari tosiaan on ankkuri...

----------


## LJL

> Omien kokemusteni mukaan on _erittäin_ harvinaista, että tällaiset lupaukset toteutuvat käytännössä...



Jep, esim. vastikään tilaamani 3T Exploro LTD:lle luvattiin 990g M-koossa. Totuus: 1070g (1090g kun takahaarukkaan unohtui punnitessa se muoviakselihärpäke, olisko 20g). Ei iso ero käytännössä, mutta perusteltu syy miettiä mihin lisähintaan sen eron saa.

----------


## Huoleton

Alle 8kg meno 29" täysjoustolla on jo sen verran henkimaailman hommia että ne iskarien lukitusvivut ja vaijerit ei varmaan mahdu punnitukseen mukaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt vasta tajusin että mun Kinesiksen alumiini-jäykkäperä painaa saman 1800 g. Mutta koskaan en ole osannut pitää sitä kevennysaihiona. Pitäisikö tässä ajattelua muuttaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Alle 8kg meno 29" täysjoustolla on jo sen verran henkimaailman hommia että ne iskarien lukitusvivut ja vaijerit ei varmaan mahdu punnitukseen mukaan.



Saattaa olla, että näin tosiaan käy, mutta pidän nyt ainakin aluksi lukitukset mukana. Mun nykyinen kisapyörä, BMC Fourstroke, on 8.6-kiloinen, ja jo pelkästään rungosta ja kiekoista irronnee yhteensä puolisen kiloa. Mutta BMC on 11-vaihteinen eikä siinä ole lukituksia, joten 12-vaihteinen Sparkki lukitusten kera ottaa näissä takkiin... Luulen, että voi olla vaikeaa päästä lukitusten kanssa alle kasin, mutta katsotaan. Toisaalta jos luopuu lukituksista, niin sen jälkeen painava Foxin takaiskari on korvattavissa DT:n kuituiskarilla, ja sitten jo mennäänkin helposti kasin alle.  :Hymy: 

Lukitusten vaijereina pystyy muuten ongelmitta käyttämään Powercordz-naruja, vaikka ne vaihdevaijereina vähän epäluotettavia ovatkin. Ja nehän eivät paina juuri mitään. Mutta toki silti tulee läjä grammoja lukitussysteemistä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nyt vasta tajusin että mun Kinesiksen alumiini-jäykkäperä painaa saman 1800 g. Mutta koskaan en ole osannut pitää sitä kevennysaihiona. Pitäisikö tässä ajattelua muuttaa.



Sanoisin, että Kinesiksesta kannattaa tehdä alle 8-kiloinen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sparkissa oli vakiona tämä hieno N1non stemmi-tanko-yhdistelmä, joka on kuitenkin vähän liian painava tähän projektiin...

----------


## Huoleton

Länsimaiset kuitukamppeet on karmeita ankkureita. Kiinasta saa mukavan keveitä sopuhintaan.

----------


## kervelo

> Länsimaiset kuitukamppeet on karmeita ankkureita. Kiinasta saa mukavan keveitä sopuhintaan.



Voisikohan tuohon kiinankuidun ja merkkiosien painoeroon olla joku syy?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Länsimaiset kuitukamppeet on karmeita ankkureita. Kiinasta saa mukavan keveitä sopuhintaan.



Aika rohkea yleistys, en ihan lähtisi tälle tielle...

Jos haluaa keveintä, silloin yleensä ottaen länsimainen kuitukampe on ykkösvaihtoehto. Mutta toki se maksaa, sillä länsimaiset suunnittelu- ja valmistustyötunnit on vielä tänäkin päivänä melko lailla eri tasolla kuin Kiinassa. Ei ole helppoa suunnitella kuituosaa, jonka pitää olla äärimmäisen kevyt, mutta jonka samalla pitää olla täysin luotettava vielä 85-kiloisenkin kuskin alla. Toi 85 kg on aika yleinen massaraja keveimmille palikoille. "Varman päälle pelaaminen" taitaa olla yksi syy siihen, miksi länsimaiset kuitukamppeet on usein melko järeitä.

----------


## Huoleton

Heitin ton jostain ironian ja trollauksen välimaastosta.
Yleensä kiinalaiset kopiotuotteet vaikka nyt tangoissa näyttää tasan samalta mutta kiinalainen on kevyempi. Harvempi tuota keveyttä varmaan laadun merkkinä pitää tuossa tilanteessa kun genrenä on kopiointi.
Ja jos haluaa sellasen tangon jossa paino eli materiaalin määrä on minimi niin mielelläänhän siihen ottaa sitten se lisähinnan laaduntarkkailusta sitä kautta että tuotteen brändillä on jotain menetettävää jos tuote on susi.
Totta myös tuo että kiinaosilla 8kg alitus voi jäädä tekemättä. Ne on kevyitä muttei niin kevyitä.

----------


## Shamus

Alle 8kg täpäri kiinnankuidulla niin jättäisin ajamatta... ihan vaan oma mielipide  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

> Alle 8kg täpäri kiinnankuidulla niin jättäisin ajamatta... ihan vaan oma mielipide



Samoin. Ei pystyisi lainkaan luottamaan fillariin ja vois olla viimeinen ajelu. 

Innolla odotan mitä tuleman pitää. Tuo edellinenkin projekti oli hienoa seurattavaa. Itse en lähtisi noin rajuun grammanviilaukseen mutta ymmärrän täysin viehätyksen.

----------


## Vivve

Uskallatko antaa mitään hinta-arviota tälle anorektikolle?

----------


## Fat Boy

On kyllä Mielenkiintoinen projekti. Lukitukset kyllä kannattaa pitää jos suinkin mahdollista. Ainakin itse käytän niitä yhtenään kun on hyvin käsillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minua kanssa kiinnostaa että mistä ne noin 2000 g revitään, kun ne alkuperäisetkin osat olivat jo käsittääkseni aika kevyet. Eli kuinka eksoottisia ja uniikkeja osia tässä vielä nähdään...

----------


## MRe

> Uskallatko antaa mitään hinta-arviota tälle anorektikolle?



Ehkä se 7-kiloinen tarkoittaa euroja...

----------


## MRe

> Ei ole helppoa suunnitella kuituosaa, jonka pitää olla äärimmäisen kevyt, mutta jonka samalla pitää olla täysin luotettava vielä 85-kiloisenkin kuskin alla. Toi 85 kg on aika yleinen massaraja keveimmille palikoille. "Varman päälle pelaaminen" taitaa olla yksi syy siihen, miksi länsimaiset kuitukamppeet on usein melko järeitä.



Mulla oli Focuksen cyclossa joku fillaritorilta ostettu hipo-satulatolppa, jossa painoa 100g. Kuskin painorajana sille oli juuri tuo 85 kg. Ajattelin, että kyllä siinä sen verran on toleranssia, että (silloinen) 100 - 103 kg massa menee. Ei mennyt. Hajos alle ja meinasi samalla hajottaa koko rungon, kun tolpan jäänteitä ei meinattu saada pois sieltä satulaputken sisältä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onneksi ei tullut hiilikuituvahvistenen peräsuoli.

----------


## JohannesP

> Mulla oli Focuksen cyclossa joku fillaritorilta ostettu hipo-satulatolppa, jossa painoa 100g. Kuskin painorajana sille oli juuri tuo 85 kg. Ajattelin, että kyllä siinä sen verran on toleranssia, että (silloinen) 100 - 103 kg massa menee. Ei mennyt. Hajos alle ja meinasi samalla hajottaa koko rungon, kun tolpan jäänteitä ei meinattu saada pois sieltä satulaputken sisältä.



Jos ostaa "jonkun hipo-satulatolpan" niin kyllä se ny pitäis sit tietääkin mikä se on merkiltään? Varsinkin kun fillaritorilla näkyy näitä kevyitä kiinan kuituosia todella usein mikä erottaa tämän sellaisesta halppiksesta?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toivon, että anorektikon budjetti pysyy nelinumeroisena...

----------


## Fat Boy

Eikös ton dt swissin hiilari-iskarin lukitukset saisi pelaamaan twinlock vivulla. Iskarin vivun tilalle pitää vain tehdä foxin rullaa vastaava kalikka, mitoitus vetosuhteen mukaan. Ja toki, jos vaihtaa saman puljun keulan, saa kaiketi dt swissiltäkin twinlockia vastaavan tankolukitukset. Tokikaan joustomatkaa vivut ei muuta, kuten Scottin systeemissä.

----------


## LJL

> Toivon, että anorektikon budjetti pysyy nelinumeroisena...



Viisi miljardia ja porukka naurammaan  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eikös ton dt swissin hiilari-iskarin lukitukset saisi pelaamaan twinlock vivulla. Iskarin vivun tilalle pitää vain tehdä foxin rullaa vastaava kalikka, mitoitus vetosuhteen mukaan. Ja toki, jos vaihtaa saman puljun keulan, saa kaiketi dt swissiltäkin twinlockia vastaavan tankolukitukset. Tokikaan joustomatkaa vivut ei muuta, kuten Scottin systeemissä.



Kyllä se vähän kikkailemalla varmaan onnistuu. Mutta keulaa ei voi vaihtaa Stepcastista pois, sillä sitten siinä menettää samantien ne grammat, joita iskarinvaihdolla voisi voittaa. Lukitusta isompi ongelma saattaa olla se, että iskari kiinnittyy alapäästään suoraan runkoon pulteilla, eli iskarin rungossa on kierteet. Mutta eiköhän tuohon DT Swiss ole silti tarvittaessa viriteltävissä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Viisi miljardia ja porukka naurammaan



Tämän LJL:n mainion heiton jälkeen voisi vielä varmuuden vuoksi kommentoida, että mitään järkeähän tällaisissa hankkeissa ei ole. En kuvittele saavuttavani grammanviilauksella kerrassaan minkäänlaista hyötyä maastokisoihin, vaan liiallisuuksiin mennessään viilauksesta voi olla jopa haittaa. Kilometrien korkeuseroja sisältävissä vuoristonousuissa kilogramman massansäästöllä saattaa jo olla merkitystä, mutta kotimaan kisoissa marginaalinen hyöty hukkuu kohinaan. Suomalaisilla kisaradoilla tyypillisen "suuren" nousun korkeusero on luokkaa 50 m, ja jos tämä mäki oletetaan kiivettävän vaikkapa kahdessa minuutissa, yhden kilogramman säästäminen pienentää vaadittavaa mekaanista tehoa noin 4 W.

Järjellä tätä hommaa ei siis kannata yrittää perustella, mutta kevyen kisamaasturin rakentamisessa nyt vaan sattuu olemaan jotain omituista viehätystä. Ja jos tästä jotakin kisahyötyä tulee, niin uskoisin sen pääosin liittyvään lisääntyneeseen intoon, jota tällainen projekti tuo helposti mukanaan. Luulen, että tällä tavalla kävi esimerkiksi kymmenisen vuotta sitten edellisen Spark-projektin yhteydessä.

----------


## otski

Esimerkkisuoritus länsinaapurista: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/buildi...est-29ers.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tämä olikin hieno linkki. Kiitos.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, Dangerholm vei keventämisen aika pitkälle. Sparkin hydraulinen vaihteisto on hieno, mutta sitä ei taida enää olla kaupasta ostettavissa. Tässä on linkki pyörien rakentamisesta ww-foorumilla:
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...lit=dangerholm

Lisäksi samaisella foorumilla on parhaillaan käynnissä Scalen kevennysprojekti, jossa taidetaan mennä vielä Gustavin pyörääkin kevyemmäksi:
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...?f=10&t=156277

----------


## Ohiampuja

En tiedä onko tämä väärä sivusto pohdiskella näin, mutta minkä painoinen Scotista tulisi ns tavallisilla tarvike osilla? Onko tuo 10 kg sellainen raja?

Vai onko mahdoton vetää rajaa tavallisten ja eksoottisten osien välille?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vähän on tosiaan veteen piirretty viiva tuo "tavallinen" osa. Usein on kuitenkin niin, ettei kevyempi osa välttämättä maksa enempää kuin vähän painavampi.

----------


## hitlike

> Joo, Dangerholm vei keventämisen aika pitkälle. Sparkin hydraulinen vaihteisto on hieno, mutta sitä ei taida enää olla kaupasta ostettavissa. Tässä on linkki pyörien rakentamisesta ww-foorumilla:
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...lit=dangerholm
> 
> Lisäksi samaisella foorumilla on parhaillaan käynnissä Scalen kevennysprojekti, jossa taidetaan mennä vielä Gustavin pyörääkin kevyemmäksi:
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...?f=10&t=156277



Jumalauta tuossa alemmassa mennään jo rajoilla jossa hulluus muuttuu neroudeksi. Pullotelineen ja muut holkit rungosta pois ja carbonpaikka tilalle. Ja nuo nylon-naru pinnasysteemit. Ja tuo että tyyppii purkaa eggbeaterit osiksi ja hioo ja väsää itse uutta jousta titaanista alkuperäisen tilalle yms. Ei voi muuta sanoa kun hattua nostaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ohjaamoksi tulee nyt ainakin alkuun MCFK-Tune Turnstange Lowriser-Extralite, massaa koko hoidolla 204 g. Ei äärikevyt, mutta kepeähkö. Kammiksi räjähdysherkät Next SL:t, jotka on kuitenkin omassa käytössäni kestäneet. Ja sopiviin välityksiin päästään 30-piikkisellä eturattaalla. Sparkissa oli vakiona tavallista järeämpi Nextin keskiölaakeri, joka vaihtui normiversioon ja siis kevyempään. Eikä painavaa putkea laakereiden väliin, kun kammet on joka tapauksessa irti vähintään kerran viikossa.

----------


## Aki Korpela



----------


## Ripee

Paljon on tullut painonsäästöä jo kammilla, tangolla, laakereilla ja rattaalla?

----------


## 3001

E13 xcxr kammilla olisi saanut vielä 40g pois  :Hymy:  onko sit sijoituksen arvoinen, en tiiä.

----------


## kervelo

Muuallakin kevennellään:
https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/lightest-...pension-389974

----------


## 3001

> Muuallakin kevennellään:
> https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/lightest-...pension-389974



Samalta sivulta jäykkistä 4,5kg  :Leveä hymy:   miten hitossa tommonen voi ajoa enää kestää :Sarkastinen: 

https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...in-bike-373960

----------


## Skot

> Eikä painavaa putkea laakereiden väliin, kun kammet on joka tapauksessa irti vähintään kerran viikossa.



Nyt on kyllä pakko kysyä miksi?

----------


## paaton

Jos kevennys on tuolla tasolla, niin tuskinpa laakereissakaan on vassuja sisällä?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toistaiseksi massansäästöä on tullut vasta luokkaa 100 g (keskiölaakeri + putki + ratas + ohjaamo). Ja on totta, että E13:n kammet olisivat kevyemmät. Ne on harkinnassa, mutta edetään maltilla.  :Hymy:  Mielestäni tällä hetkellä ei ole olemassa niin hienoja kampia, mitä 10 vuotta sitten Claviculat olivat tuossa vanhassa Sparkissa. Hiilikuituakseli, posketon hinta, mutta myös erittäin laadukas kampi. Ostin taannoin Claviculan uuden keskiölaakerinkin varalle, mutta sitä ei ole toistaiseksi tarvinnut vaihtaa.

Ja mitä tulee keventämiseen, niin yritän pitää homman siinä määrin "järkevänä", mitä se nyt ylipäätään mahdollista on. Edellisen maastokisapyöräni ostin kesällä 2015, ja siis tällä Sparkillakin on tarkoitus ajaa kisat seuraavat viisi vuotta. Täytyy siis olla keveydestä huolimatta luotettava, toimiva ja ajettava peli!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nyt on kyllä pakko kysyä miksi?



 :Leveä hymy:  Ei ehkä olisi tarpeellista, mutta tavaksi on moinen tullut. Ajatus on siis siinä, että kun keskiölaakereiden välistä puuttuu se putki, niin fillarin pesun yhteydessä sinne laakerin viereen saattaa jäädä lätäkkö vettä, vaikka siellä vedelle ulostuloreikä olisikin. Nextien keskiölaakeri on kuuluisa lyhyestä elinkaarestaan, ja tällä tavalla sille on siis ehkä mahdollista saada jonkin verran pidempi elämä.

----------


## kauris

Satulaputken kulma on ilmeisesti pysynyt rungoissa melko ennallaan, kun sama kiinteä made by Ilonen tolppa-satula-kombo on käypänen? Viime vuosien trendi kun on jyrkentynyt satulaputken kulmaa yleisesti aika paljon niin olisin luullut satulan kulman muodostuvan uudessa rungossa liian etukenoksi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tuo on vanha kuva (2013) vanhasta Sparkista. Kulmat on muuttuneet, eikä Samun tekemä combo sopisi enää uuteen Sparkkiin. Tuota comboa ei kuitenkaan ole enää olemassa, se antautui jo vuosia sitten Rajamäen kivikoissa. Sittemmin tilalle tuli Berkin combo.

Tuo Samun tekemä istuinosasto oli kyllä hieno laite. Se oli teknisesti paljon vaativampi, kuin mitä kuvista voisi päätellä, sillä halusin satulaan samanlaisen jouston kuin Becker Carbonin mainiossa maastosatulassa. Ja Samuhan tietenkin toteutti toiveet niin, että grammat saatiin pidettyä minimissä. Pariin kertaan kuidun määrää jouduttiin lisäilemään, ja lopullinen malli oli luokkaa 20 g painavampi kuin combon ensimmäinen versio. Se oli hieno projekti Signaturelta!

----------


## kauris

Aa, okei. Sori. Erehdyin, että oli tästä uudesta pyörästä. Kieltämättä grafiikat rungossa olikin vähän vanhahtavan näköisiä  :Hymy:  
Ja nyt kun zoomasin, niin tuossahan oli niitä muitakin vanhoja osia kuten ne hienot Claviculat.

----------


## Shamus

Claviculat.. aaaaah  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Istuinosastosta tuli äärikevyt. Darimon tolpassa satula täytyy kutoa paikalleen, mutta mitä sitä ei ihminen tekisi viimeisten grammojen takia.  :Leveä hymy:  Saevid SCR ei ole virallisesti maastokelpoinen, mutta testataan, kestääkö se varovasti ajavan ruipelon alla...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Claviculat.. aaaaah



Sama fiilis!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä halpa kevennysvinkki: vaijerinkuoreksi Fasi Turbo-plus, massaa alle 17 g/m ja hintaa 3,50 €/m.

Kuvissa takavaihtajan täyspitkä Fasi-kuori ja samanmittainen Shimano-kuori. Toiminnassa ei ole havaittavissa mitään eroa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jonkin verran on tullut painostusta lukituksista luopumiseen, mutta pidetään ne nyt ainakin vielä mukana.  :Hymy:  Totta kuitenkin on, että vaikka Fasin kuorilla ja Powercordzin naruilla lukituksesta irtosikin 30 g, lukituksista luopuminen säästäisi luokkaa 250 g, kun vivun poistumisen lisäksi voisi käyttää DT:n takaiskaria.

----------


## kharik

Tykkään tästä kevennysprojektista juuri sen takia, ettei kevennystä haeta suorituskyvyn kustannuksella vaan pidetään ne kaikki ominaisuudet mitä hyvällä maasturilla pitää ollakkin.

----------


## VesaP

Upee projekti! Peukkuja! Ota tuo tarra pois vaa-an tasolta. Haittaa visuaalista fiilistelyä... Ja totaalisen pervo tuo satulaklamppisysteemi.  :Leveä hymy:  Lisää peukkuja!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> kharik

Mukava kuulla. Iskarien etälukitus jakaa mielipiteitä, ja monen mielestä se on täysin turha. Ja toisille se taas tuntuu olevan likimain välttämättömyys kisakäytössä. Itselläni oli moinen systeemi viitisen vuotta sitten Cuben kisatäpärissä, ja sitä tuli kyllä silloin käytettyä. Mutta viimeiset vuodet on tullut ajettua BMC:n Nelitahdilla ilman etälukituksia, ja ihan hyvin on pärjäilty. Tähän ajattelin kuitenkin ottaa ainakin aluksi etälukituksen mukaan, sillä tykkään ajaa poluilla tosi pehmeästi toimivalla jousituksella. Ja kun sitten lähdetään iskemään putkelta sileään ylämäkeen, niin narujalkainen ottaa mielellään kaiken keinumisen pyörästä pois, vaikkei siinä oikeasti varmaan monesta watista (vai vain watin osista) puhutakaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitos Vesa vinkistä! Otetaan tarra pois vaa'asta.

----------


## Fat Boy

En aja kisaa, enkä edes kovaa. Mutta twinlock on mun mielestä scotin tärkeimpiä ominaisuuksia. Perä notkuu hieman täysin lukitus auki ajaessa, mutta on vastaavasti aika herkkä joustomatkaan nähden. Keskiasennossa, lyhyellä joustolla on jo aika napakka, mutta sopii hyvin monelle polulle, joustaen kuitenkin jotain. Ja kun yhdellä painalluksella keula ja perä menee kunnolla tönköksi, on värkki varsin herkän ja tehokkaan tuntuinen, etenkin putkelta. Ja lopuksi tärkein, lukituksen saa pois irrottamatta otetta tangosta.  On erittäin epämiellyttävää tajuta röykkyisessä laskussa iskareiden olevan yhä lukossa.
Mondrakerissa ja giantissa en käyttäny lukitusta juuri koskaan, eikä ne sitä juuri tarvinnutkaan (huomasi niissäkin kun lukituksen päälle laittoi) , mutta scott mielestäni tarttee.

----------


## Oz

> Kiitos Vesa vinkistä! Otetaan tarra pois vaa'asta.



Muistathan kalibroida sitten vaa´an  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Fat Boy

Kiitokset mainiosta näkemyksestä! Palataan asiaan, kunhan saan itse lisää testikilsoja alle. Sparkin perä tuntuu pehmeimmässä asetuksessakin "napakammalta" kuin BMC Fourstrokessa.

--> Oz

Damn, ehkä en sittenkään ota tarraa pois.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fat Boy

> --> Fat Boy
> 
> Kiitokset mainiosta näkemyksestä! Palataan asiaan, kunhan saan itse lisää testikilsoja alle. Sparkin perä tuntuu pehmeimmässä asetuksessakin "napakammalta" kuin BMC Fourstrokessa.



No joo, ei sparkin perä sikälis mikään erityisen herkkä ole verraten vaikka mondrakeriin, joka oli toki enemmän trailipyörä, kuin xc.. Sparkki, mun omani siis, lähempänä xc pyörää ja toi sun on niin xc kuin olla vain voi. Tarkemmin pohtien, sullahan on hieman eri jousituskin, vähän lyhyempi jousto ainakin. Saattaa olla napakampi verraten näin tavan jannujen sparkkeihin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sub 1000 g kiekkoprojekti käynnissä!  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Nonih!! Mitkäs noi kehät on?

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Fat Boy

Ajoin keskiviikkona ekan kisan Sparkilla, kun Lempäälän Hakkarissa järjestettiin reilu puolituntinen happokylpy Pirkanmaan alue-xco:n muodossa. Radalla oli paljon kapeaa ja melko teknistäkin polkua, ja pääasia oli testata istuinosaston kestävyys, mutta siinä ohessa tuli vähän tarkkailtua tota perän toimintaa. Ja onhan se totta, että pehmeäksi säädettynä perä keinuu jonkin verran. Sanoisin, että keinuu enemmän kuin BMC Fourstrokessa, mutta tämä on vasta yhden happopäisen tuokion perusteella tehty arvio. Kisassa tuli kuitenkin tiepätkät ajettua iskarit lukossa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kehät on LB:n erikoiskevyet, sisäleveys 22 mm.

----------


## Fat Boy

Luulin, että ne syncrosin kiekot oli kevyet.. Ei ollu.

Jos en väärin muista, niin BMC käyttää jonkinlaista VPP linkkuperää, kuten edellä mainitut Giant ja Mondraker (ja nykyään moni muu) ja kyllähän niistä ainakin itse kokeilemani toimii sikäli hyvin, että ovat suht herkkiä, muttei keinu. Scotin ratkaisu on toisaalta yksinkertaisempi ja suht kevyt ja jämäkkä, mutta taitaa vaatia lukituksen. Vaan en pitäisi nykyisen 3D tulostuksen aikana kovin kummoisena muokkauksena saada DT:n takaiskarin lukitus toimimaan scottin vivulla. (vain joustomatkan säätö ei toimi) 

Minäkin innostuin keventelemään oman pyöräni kanssa.. Punnitsin sen (en laita lukemaa esille, koska en pidä siitä että mulle nauretaan, eikä se oikein sovi otsikkoon), litkutin renkaat, ruuvasin polkimet kiinni.. Lopputulemana laite painoi huipputarkan matkalaukkuvaa'an mukaan saman verran kuin kevennysprojektin alkaessa.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuleeko Berdit vai mitkä pinnat? Noilla lähtökohdilla menee heittämällä alle kilon vaikka olisi mitkä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Fat Boy

Pyörässä valmiina olleet Syncrosin kiekot on tosi järeät ja erinomaiset jokapäiväiseen käyttöön. Vaaka näytti muistaakseni 1720 g. Mutta toi ei taida olla Syncrosin kevein kiekkosetti.

Ja mitä tulee BMC:hen, niin sen perässä on tosiaan yksi nivel enemmän kuin Sparkissa, ja se taitaa juurikin vaikuttaa oleellisesti tuohon keinumiseen.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> JohannesP

Berdin narut on tulossa pinnoiksi. Pitäisi olla nippelin kera alle 3 g/pinna, ja kun tuo kerrotaan 56:lla, ollaan vielä alle kilossa. Muttei kovin selvästi...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## arctic biker

Muistan hyvin edellisen kevennysprojektin kuin sitä kateellisena seurasin. Oma jäykkäperä 9,8kg riittää mulle ja varsinkin pörsälle. Uus kevennettevä tullee keskiviikkona.

----------


## Aakoo

Tämä on kyllä jo nyt aika huikea ketju. Siinä vaiheessa kun kiekkoihin pinnoiksi tulee muovinarut, niin tietää että ollaan tosissaan  :Hymy: . Odotan innolla mitä vielä seuraa....

----------


## t-man

> Tämä on kyllä jo nyt aika huikea ketju. Siinä vaiheessa kun kiekkoihin pinnoiksi tulee muovinarut, niin tietää että ollaan tosissaan . Odotan innolla mitä vielä seuraa....



Tuota aiemmin mainittua Scalen kevennysprokkista WW:n foorumilta lukeneena tämä lause summaa harrastuksen aika hyvin:

"So, 400 euros to save 13 grams. It seems outrageous but that is what makes me a weight weenie" 

Toki kaikki on suhteellista, jotkut maksavat kymmeniä tuhansia, että saavat autonsa kiihtymään 0.1 sekuntia nopeammin liikennevaloista toiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Tuota aiemmin mainittua Scalen kevennysprokkista WW:n foorumilta lukeneena tämä lause summaa harrastuksen aika hyvin:
> 
> "So, 400 euros to save 13 grams. It seems outrageous but that is what makes me a weight weenie" 
> 
> Toki kaikki on suhteellista, jotkut maksavat kymmeniä tuhansia, että saavat autonsa kiihtymään 0.1 sekuntia nopeammin liikennevaloista toiseen



Sitten kun pyörä on maximaalisesti kevennetty niin lähdetäänkö keventämään kuskia? Tuollainenkin joku 8kg pyörä on kuitenki vaan about 10% koko liikkuvasta massasta normi miehen alla. Esimerkiksi 13 grammaa kakkaa pois suolesta ennen lenkkiä saavutetaan varmasti alle 400€ sijoituksella.

----------


## 0802905

^ :Cool:  :Hymy:  Ite keventelen välillä reitin varrellakin.

----------


## t-man

> Sitten kun pyörä on maximaalisesti kevennetty niin lähdetäänkö keventämään kuskia? Tuollainenkin joku 8kg pyörä on kuitenki vaan about 10% koko liikkuvasta massasta normi miehen alla. Esimerkiksi 13 grammaa kakkaa pois suolesta ennen lenkkiä saavutetaan varmasti alle 400€ sijoituksella.



Mutta täytyy muistaa, että jos onkin kaksi identtistä kuskia, jotka ovat juuri käyneet kakalla ja toisella on 13 grammaa kevyempi kulkine alla...toki kun mennään äärimmäisyyksiin, niin optimaalisin kuski (vaakahommiin, ei välttämättä kisoihin) olisi juuri verenluovutuksessa käynyt nestehukkainen komposiittiraajoilla varustettu raajaton lyhytkasvuinen henkilö, jolla suoli tyhjennetty ja turhat elimet (perna ym.) poistettu, sekä tukka ja muutkin ihokarvat ajeltuna.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Hieno ketju! 😄 omasta mielestä keveys on parasta olla kulkineessa, koska kaksi kiloa lisää selkäreppuun ei tunnu ajossa miltään pyörää käsitellessä. Laitappa se 2kg pyörään kiinni. Tosin ajelen 15.6kg pyörällä, jossa kilo sinne tai tänne ei näy missään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

WW-foorumin muutamat tyypit on tosiaan omaa luokkaansa.  :Hymy: 

Muistutettakoon nyt vielä, etten kuvittele saavuttavani tällä grammanviilauksella käytännössä juuri minkäänlaista etua kisoissa. Liiallisuuksiin mennessään tästä saattaa olla jopa haittaa, ja raja on vähintäänkin veteen piirretty viiva. Tätä hommaa ei siis edes kannata yrittää perustella järjellä. Yksinkertaisesti sanottuna tarkoituksena on vain rakentaa "kompromissiton xc-täysjousto", mikä sekin on tietysti aina vahvasti makuasia. Mutta ei ole vielä tullut vastaan sellaista "valmispyörää", josta ei haluaisi muuttaa jotakin.

Kun pyörä on "valmis", sillä ajetaan monta vuotta kisoja, jos ukko vaan säilyy terveenä. Ukkoa ei ole tarkoitus erityisemmin keventää.

----------


## misopa

Arvostan tuota asennetta. Moni aina sanoo, että on halvempaa tai jopa helpompaa keventää kuskista pari kiloa, mitä pyörästä. Minä ajattelen, että miksi en ottaisi molempia, jos se mahdollista  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Näin juuri. Vaikka itse en vedä näin pitkälle tätä hommaa niin silti mielestäni pyörästä on kiva ottaa ne suurimmat ylimääräiset grammat pois muuttamatta kuitenkaan ominaisuuksia. Yksi harrastuksen muoto tämäkin, mutta lompakon puolesta onneksi itselläni jäänyt kohtuullisuuksiin. 

 Yhtälailla hifistit fiilistelee ääripäässä kymmenien tuhansien piuhoja vaikka tosiasiassa kukaan ei huomaa eroa niihin tonnin piuhoihin. 

Lisää vaan päivityksiä kuinka projekti etenee!

----------


## Jone51

Hifistit mainittu niin voi ehkä esittää myös huonon analogian kuten siihen harrastuksen keskusteluun kuuluu, että menkääs kysymään vaikka joltain skeittarilta onko se sama että skeittilauta painaa kilon tai kaks enemmän vai että se laudan päällä oleva painaa saman kilon tai kaks vähemmän. Näkisin jotenkin että maastopyöräilyssäkin lienee jotain samaa kun jumpataan juurakoiden ja kivikoiden yli, tiedä sitten...

----------


## 3001

> Hifistit mainittu niin voi ehkä esittää myös huonon analogian kuten siihen harrastuksen keskusteluun kuuluu, että menkääs kysymään vaikka joltain skeittarilta onko se sama että skeittilauta painaa kilon tai kaks enemmän vai että se laudan päällä oleva painaa saman kilon tai kaks vähemmän. Näkisin jotenkin että maastopyöräilyssäkin lienee jotain samaa kun jumpataan juurakoiden ja kivikoiden yli, tiedä sitten...



Kyllä ite ainakin huomasin eron aika hyvin, kun renkaista ja vanteista lähti 650g pois. Oli ihan eri peli ajella. En kyllä oo huomannu minkään näköistä hyötyä jos jättää puolen litran juomapullon janiskaripumpun pois repusta, mitkä painaa suunnilleen saman verran.  Tuntuu se 650g kiekoista pois silti ajaa kevyemmältä vaikka 2kg laittaa reppuun lisää painoa.

----------


## Jeltsar

^kuuluisat pyörivät massat kyseessä?  :Hymy: 

Hyvää luettavaa, tätä lisää!

----------


## TURSAS

> Tuota aiemmin mainittua Scalen kevennysprokkista WW:n foorumilta lukeneena tämä lause summaa harrastuksen aika hyvin:
> 
> "So, 400 euros to save 13 grams. It seems outrageous but that is what makes me a weight weenie"



Tässä naurattaa ajatus että ensin käytetään 400€ jotta saadaan 13g kevyempää palikkaa ja sitten syksyn paskailmoilla vedetään ekan ropakon läpi niin jo on fillarissa sata grammaa kuraa kiinni  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

Mut onhan se kokonaispaino kuitenkin sen 13g vähemmän.

----------


## LJL

> Mut onhan se kokonaispaino kuitenkin sen 13g vähemmän.



Kuten jo Friedrich Nietzsche aikanaan lausahti, "kura kavahtaa keveyttä". Tämä tunnetaan myös ns. KKK-periaatteena. Fysioterapeuttien ja naprapaattien ammattiliitto on jo vuosien ajan yrittänyt aktiivisesti saada omittua lyhenteen kylmä-koho-kompressiolle, mutta alkuperäinen merkitys ei katoa. Ei milloinkaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tursaan järjellinen argumentointi lähtee juuri järjellisyytensä vuoksi ankarasti hakoteille. Vaikka JackOja onkin ytimessä, niin ei järkiperusteluja näihin hommiin! Mutta jäsen LJL:n viisautta hohtava kommentti veti sanattomaksi...

----------


## VesaP

> Mutta jäsen LJL:n viisautta hohtava kommentti veti sanattomaksi...



+1 

Ja tuo on vielä ONTOPIC kamaa, sillä tuota viisautta ei voi enää keventää edes millään, ollaan jo keventämisen kliimaksissa tuossa.

LJL:llä on kyllä sana hallussa!! Laittasin tähän peukku-ylös hymiön mutta foorumi ei moista hymiötä tunne.

----------


## LJL

> Mutta jäsen LJL:n viisautta hohtava kommentti veti sanattomaksi...



Kun projekti on, kaikella rakkaudella sanottuna, alustavasti irrationaalinen, sopivat joukkoon sulavasti myös Friedrich Nietzschen pseudositaatit. Juueivät kyllä sittenkään sovi. Niin tai ei, mut nojoo  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei mulla muuta kuin että löylyä lissää ja kuvia hipokonponenteista vaa'alla! Heee-ee-ee (alla kauniin kuoren)

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mutta jäsen LJL:n viisautta hohtava kommentti veti sanattomaksi...



Minun silmääni tuli melkein kyynel tuon lukiessani.

----------


## LJL

> Minun silmääni tuli melkein kyynel tuon lukiessani.



Hyvä ettei esim. housuunpassivoitsemista tai jotakin sitä ikävämpää sattunut

----------


## nikkesi

Uskaltaako kertoa missä mennään tällä hetkellä kokonaispainon kanssa ja mikä oli lähtöpaino.?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä Garbarukin 10-50-pakka kisakiekkojen XD-vapaarattaaseen. Alkuperäinen 10-51 XTR (371 g) jää treenikiekkoihin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Uskaltaako kertoa missä mennään tällä hetkellä kokonaispainon kanssa ja mikä oli lähtöpaino.?



Aina uskaltaa. Lähtö oli muistaakseni polkimien kera 10.3 kg ja tällä hetkellä lukema on noin 9.6 kg. Pyörivistä massoista lähtenee noin 1.3 kg, mutta jo nyt näyttää selvältä, ettei kunnollisilla renkuloilla mennä alle kasin, jos etälukituksista halutaan pitää kiinni.

----------


## LJL

> kunnollisilla renkuloilla



Lukeutuiko Schwalben Ukkos-Perat tähän kategoriaan vai meneekö kunnollisen raja sitä painavammissa

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän Burtti on ihan ajokelpoinen rengas. Mutta mulla on nyt valmiiksi ostettuina S-Works Renegadet, eteen 2.3" (noin 550 g) ja taakse 2.1" (noin 500 g). Noilla on tullut ajeltua kisoja aiemmin, ja tuntuvat mulla toimivan ja kestävän ihan hyvin. Lähinnä meinasin sitä, että jos laittaisi Maxxiksen Maxxxxxlitet (350 g), niin vois mennä alle kasin, mutta siinä sitten jo kisakelpoisuus oleellisesti kärsisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onhan pyörän rakentelu onneksi aika edullista puuhaa. Toiset rakentelee jenkkiautoja tai prätkiä, ja siihen nähden tämä herkuttelu on halpaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

Kilohinta on kyllä fillarissa korkeampi..  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Seurasin edellistä projektia mielenkiinnolla ja hyväksynnällä. Oma 29" jäykkäperä painaa nyt 9,8kg. Mun pörsälle ja uudelle gravelgrinderprojektille riittävän kevyt.

----------


## Jekkujätkä

> Kuten jo Friedrich Nietzsche aikanaan lausahti, "kura kavahtaa keveyttä". Tämä tunnetaan myös ns. KKK-periaatteena.



Kyseinen sitaatti löytyy Nietzschen 
myöhäiskauden teoksesta Eräjumalten hämärä. Amerikoissa teosta ja siinä lanseerattua periaatetta luettiin valkoisten linssien läpi, mikä oli omiaan vaikuttamaan etelävaltalaisen erävaatetuksen outoihin kehityshaaroihin. 

Pöyräprojektille peukkua!

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Akilla kun on huomattavasti enempi ajokokemusta, niin mitä mieltä jarrulevyjen painon vaikutuksesta? Esim. jos jarrulevyistä lähtis yhteensä 150g pois, ni onko käytännössä sama kuin ottas jostain putkiosista sen painon pois? Pyörivää massaahan nuo levytkin on, mutta kun pyörivät niin siinä sisäkehällä..

----------


## MRa

> Akilla kun on huomattavasti enempi ajokokemusta, niin mitä mieltä jarrulevyjen painon vaikutuksesta? Esim. jos jarrulevyistä lähtis yhteensä 150g pois, ni onko käytännössä sama kuin ottas jostain putkiosista sen painon pois? Pyörivää massaahan nuo levytkin on, mutta kun pyörivät niin siinä sisäkehällä..



Hitausmomentti J=mr^2 joten exponentiaalisestihan se lisääntyy kun mennään lähemmäs ulkokehää. Eli mieluummin painoa pois kehältä ja kumista kun puhutaan fillarin kiihdyttämisestä. 

Hieno projekti Akilla jälleen menossa ja hyvä tolkku mukana jos vertaa noihin WW kavereihin jotka ensitöikseen poistaa maalit kaikesta.

----------


## Huoleton

Mielummin varmaan kannattaa vähentää jousittamatonta massaa kun jousitettua. Molempi tietysti parempi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kuten MRa asian jo tiivistikin, jarrulevyjen osalta pyörivän kappaleen säde jää niin pieneksi, ettei säästyvillä grammoilla ole hitausmomentin kannalta suurta merkitystä. Ehkä jarrulevyjen keventämisessä tulee pikemminkin vastaan se, että tosi kevyillä levyillä jarruteho heikkenee oleellisesti. Hopen kelluvat levyt on mun mielestä hyvät. 160-millisinä reilut 80 g/levy ja silti hyvä jarrutusteho.

----------


## 3001

> Kuten MRa asian jo tiivistikin, jarrulevyjen osalta pyörivän kappaleen säde jää niin pieneksi, ettei säästyvillä grammoilla ole hitausmomentin kannalta suurta merkitystä. Ehkä jarrulevyjen keventämisessä tulee pikemminkin vastaan se, että tosi kevyillä levyillä jarruteho heikkenee oleellisesti. Hopen kelluvat levyt on mun mielestä hyvät. 160-millisinä reilut 80 g/levy ja silti hyvä jarrutusteho.



 Ei nyt asia maailmaa kaada, mutta tarkoitatko näitä? https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Brake-Disc-...wo-part-160-mm

Tuskin menee vaakakohtaisiin heittoihin enää tuollanen +20g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän tommonen jo kaataisi tämän kevennysprojektin.  :Leveä hymy:  Ovat näköjään vuosien varrella keränneet massaa nuo Hopen levyt. Mulla on varastossa kuvan mukaiset levyt, joita tuli aikanaan ostettua Hope Mono Mini -jarrujen mukana pari ylimääräistä. Noi on toiminnallisesti parhaat kevennyslevyt, joita oon itse päässyt testaamaan. Kyllä KCNC:llä ja Ashimalla ynnämuilla pärjäilee myös, mutta Hopet tarjoaa vähän paremman jarrutehon.

----------


## 3001

> Kyllähän tommonen jo kaataisi tämän kevennysprojektin.  Ovat näköjään vuosien varrella keränneet massaa nuo Hopen levyt. Mulla on varastossa kuvan mukaiset levyt, joita tuli aikanaan ostettua Hope Mono Mini -jarrujen mukana pari ylimääräistä. Noi on toiminnallisesti parhaat kevennyslevyt, joita oon itse päässyt testaamaan. Kyllä KCNC:llä ja Ashimalla ynnämuilla pärjäilee myös, mutta Hopet tarjoaa vähän paremman jarrutehon.



Näköjään. Tuntuu et koko ajan vaan painot nousee tekniikan kehittyessä 
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Berd ilmoitti vastaanottaneensa navat ja kehät. Narukiekot on ehkä sittenkin saatavissa Suomeen vielä ennen lumia, ellei talvi tule jo lokakuussa...

----------


## elasto

Mitenkäs tämä hieno projekti edistyy?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Jonkin aikaa näitä joutui odottamaan, mutta nyt pääsee taas homma jatkumaan!

----------


## t-man

> Jonkin aikaa näitä joutui odottamaan, mutta nyt pääsee taas homma jatkumaan!



Nice! Voiko noita soitella banjon tapaan? :P

----------


## harald

Hienoa. Onko nuo dyneemaa?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä noita voi soitella, mutta harmillisen samaa taajuutta tuntuu lähtevän samalta puolelta kiekkoa. Eli vain kaksi taajuutta tarjolla.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitäs dyneema onkaan...? Berd kertoo materiaalin olevan "advanced polymer called ultra high molecular weight polyethylene (UHMWPE)".

----------


## harald

Dyneema tunnetaan myös spectra nimellä. High modulus polyetyleeni tjms. Käytetään purjehduksessa köysissä jotka eivät saisi venyä. Purjemateriaalinakin.

----------


## PMoi

Rouva tuumasi että näyttää ihan pyykkinaruilta...
Hmm...  tein itse säästin...

----------


## LJL

Taivas varrrjele mitkä pinnat!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Dyneema on ämpärimuovia, jota on venytetty niin paljon, että polymeeriketjut ovat asettuneet melkolailla lineaarisesti samaan suuntaan. UHMWPE kertoo sitten yksittäisen polymeeriketjun molekyylipainon olevan ultra korkea. Jos tuollaisen vetää suoraksi, niin tulee hyvin pitkä molekyyli. UHMWPE ei siis ole synonyymi dyneemalle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset Juhalle tarkennuksesta! Ja taivas varjele, kun noi on varmaan parin kuraisemman lenkin jälkeen harmaat pinnat...

----------


## efut

Uteliaisuuden tyydyttämiseksi laitatko vielä lähikuvaa pyykkinarujen kiinnityksestä vanteen puolelta.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Näyttää ihan Piippo narulta  :Hymy:   Ehkä ne on. Nyt ollaan kyllä aika hc juttujen äärellä! Pointsit siitä.

----------


## Leewi

Aistikkaat pinnat, olen myyty.

----------


## usko juntunen

Aina ihmetelly miten pinna voi palaa? Nyt selevis tuokin mysteeri. Ei kannata säilyttää avotulen vierellä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tossa on Berdin naruja toisesta päästä. Jälkimmäisestä kuvasta näkyy, että metalli-insertti menee useamman sentin verran Piippo-narun sisään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aina ihmetelly miten pinna voi palaa? Nyt selevis tuokin mysteeri. Ei kannata säilyttää avotulen vierellä.



Nyt saattaa pinna palaa, sillä hankalaksi menee 12-vaihteisella täpärillä kasin alitus, jos pidetään kiinni Foxeista ja etälukituksista.  :Hymy:  Renkuloina 2.3" ja 2.1" Renegade S-Works.

----------


## MRa

Eipä tuokaan mikään ankkuri ole vaikka tavoitteeseen jää vielä matkaa. Tosin 300g poistaminen jo noin köykäsestä on kyl vaikeeta. Henk koht en kyllä pidä siitä että lähdetään esim lakka- tai maalikerroksia poistamaan jotta saadaan painoa pois. Mieluummin hipoa osaa kuin tuollaista kikkailua.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ohjaamosta, jarruista ja kammista on yhteensä otettavissa reilut 100 g, mutta sen jälkeen alkaa olla ahdasta, kun tavoitteena on olla tinkimättä kisakelpoisuudesta. Iskareiden lukituksen kaukosäädöstä luopuminen ja takaiskarin vaihtaminen säästäisivät luokkaa 250 g, joten sitten jo oltaisiinkin 7.x:ssä. Mutta lukituksen kaukosäädöstä luopuminen alkaa jo koputella kisakelpoisuuden kärsimisen rajoja, joten täytyy nyt vielä malttaa... BMC Fourstrokessa en ole lukituksia kaivannut, mutta siinä onkin yksi nivel takajousituksessa enemmän kuin Sparkissa. Vähäisten testien perusteella Sparkki on keinutuoli, mutta täytyy testailla rauhassa lisää.

Pyörivistä massoista muuten lähti mukavat 1.33 kg Sparkin alkuperäisosiin verrattuna.
- Extralite Hyperboost/Berd/LB Flyweight + Hope-jarrulevyt + Garbaruk-pakka + Renegade S-Works 2.3" ja 2.1" = 1.54 + 1.14 kg = 2.68 kg
- Syncros Silverton 1.0 + XTR-jarrulevyt + XTR-pakka + Rekon Race EXO TR 2.35" = 2.27 + 1.74 = 4.01 kg

----------


## Fat Boy

Tai sitten vaihdat iskarin, mutta askartelet sen lukituksen toimimaan scotin vivulla tangosta.

Edit. Tosin noilla grammoilla ei ole enää juurikaan merkitystä kulkupuolen kanssa, lähinnä se, että olisihan se kivaa olla alle kasin.

----------


## LJL

Hemmetin hyvä tuo pyörivien massojen kevennys! Muita kohteita voi rauhassa puntaroida ja kyllähän toiminnallisuus edellä on hyvä mentaliteetti.

Ei-narupinnalla silmään sitä joka vanhoja muistelee, mutta suunnitteluasteella olisi vaihtaa omasta maasturista kolme kautta ajettu Rotwildin R2 FS mahdollisesti BMC:n FS01 Four Strokeen, eikö se ollut sama kuin Akin exä? Miten luonnehtisit viidellä sanalla runkoa? Jossain mainitsit että kulmat oli vähän jyrkät, miten luulisit että runko toimisi Rotwildistä siirtyvällä 120mm keulalla vai onko huono idea? Moskova-Espoon Kusi-hiihtäjät Ry vilpittömästi pahoittelee varsinaisesta aiheesta poikkeamista.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tai sitten vaihdat iskarin, mutta askartelet sen lukituksen toimimaan scotin vivulla tangosta.



Totta. Tässä on talvi aikaa testailla ja säätää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ei-narupinnalla silmään sitä joka vanhoja muistelee, mutta suunnitteluasteella olisi vaihtaa omasta maasturista kolme kautta ajettu Rotwildin R2 FS mahdollisesti BMC:n FS01 Four Strokeen, eikö se ollut sama kuin Akin exä? Miten luonnehtisit viidellä sanalla runkoa?



Paras xc-täpäri, jolla olen ajanut.

Ja jos sallitaan enemmän kuin viisi sanaa, niin jatkettakoon, etten ole hirvittävän monella xc-täpärillä ajanut, joten en tokikaan väitä nelitahdin olevan kaikista paras. Mutta kyllä se omaan käteeni sopii niin hyvin, että Sparkki tuntuu vielä kovin vieraalta. Sanoisin siis, että Fourstroke on vielä nyxä.  :Hymy:  Ja kun kuluneena kesänä tuli runkoon vaihdettua linkuston laakeritkin, niin siitähän tuli toiminnallisesti lähes uuden veroinen. Mainio xc-runko mielestäni.

Edit: Toimii todennäköisesti mainiosti myös 120-millisellä keulalla. Itse olen ajanut 100- ja 110-millisellä.

----------


## LJL

> Paras xc-täpäri, jolla olen ajanut.
> 
> Ja jos sallitaan enemmän kuin viisi sanaa, niin jatkettakoon, etten ole hirvittävän monella xc-täpärillä ajanut, joten en tokikaan väitä nelitahdin olevan kaikista paras. Mutta kyllä se omaan käteeni sopii niin hyvin, että Sparkki tuntuu vielä kovin vieraalta. Sanoisin siis, että Fourstroke on vielä nyxä.  Ja kun kuluneena kesänä tuli runkoon vaihdettua linkuston laakeritkin, niin siitähän tuli toiminnallisesti lähes uuden veroinen. Mainio xc-runko mielestäni.
> 
> Edit: Toimii todennäköisesti mainiosti myös 120-millisellä keulalla. Itse olen ajanut 100- ja 110-millisellä.



Great!! Kiitti kommenteista, heitin tarjouksen sisään ja katsotaan mitä nahkahousut vastaavat. 

Jos ot:tä vielä sallitaan niin semmoinen tuli mieleen, että eihän sulla esiintynyt ongelmia rungon halkeilun kanssa..? Täällä oli vuodatusta aiheesta ja vähän säikäytti (näyttää kyllä tuo yksi runko aika raiskatulta noin yleisesti):
https://forums.mtbr.com/bmc/bmc-four...e-1104555.html

Erinäisten sukupuolielimien kevättä joutuisi huutamaan jos olisi tällaista saksalaisen kaupan kanssa: "I have three broken Fourstroke frames in my garage. Sold the fourth one and went with alloy Smuggler. I must take hat off for my local shop who did all the negotiations with BMC. I started with FS2 frame and at some point got upgraded to FS1, because they did not have FS2 frames anymore."

----------


## Aki Korpela

Itselläni ei ole ollut mitään murtumaongelmia, eikä niitä ollut myöskään kaverillani, joka paiskoi Fourstrokea neljän vuoden ajan vielä enemmän kuin minä.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Itselläni ei ole ollut mitään murtumaongelmia, eikä niitä ollut myöskään kaverillani, joka paiskoi Fourstrokea neljän vuoden ajan vielä enemmän kuin minä.



Hienoa, kiitos. Tämän halusinkin kuulla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Mikäs ankkuri on muuten tällä hetkellä tuolina?

Gelu S3 vaikuttais kepoiselta projektiin, 47 g.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toi Gelu olis kyllä hieno, mutta hinta aiheuttaa hieman harkintaa.  :Hymy:  Tällainen ankkuri on tällä hetkellä penkkinä, eli olisihan tuossa merkittävästi säästöä, varsinkin prosentuaalisesti...

----------


## JohannesP

Onko muuten Darimon tolppa pitänyt satulan paikallaan? Kaverilla myös dyneemoilla ja hänellä ainaki ollut ongelmaton maantieajossa vaikka joillakin ollut ongelmia löystymisen kanssa. 

Jos tuo satula on vielä käytössä niin yllättävän kestävä rakenteesta huolimatta. Itselläni maantieajossa ensimmäisen generaation hieman kevyempi Berkin Lupina pyöreillä kiskoilla ja tuo 9x g satulakin niiaa pelottavati kiskojen suunnalta. Vastaavasti ovaaleilla huomattavasti jäykempi ja luotto korkeammalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Ajot on toistaiseksi jääneet vielä vähiin, mutta kyllä satula on hyvin pysynyt paikallaan. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä haki paikkansa ja naruja täytyi sen jälkeen kiristää, mutta sittemmin on pysynyt. Penkkikin on ehtinyt olla kunnollisessa maastokäytössä vasta noin 10 tunnin verran, mutta toistaiseksi ongelmia ei ole ilmennyt.

----------


## harald

2.7 kg road bike. Varoitus: saattaa sisältää redbullia.

https://www.redbull.com/gb-en/check-...stom-road-bike

----------


## Esuli

Juupa.
Eräällä suomalaisella keventäjällä olisi "vahingossa" jäänyt tuohon painoon vielä täysi juomapullo.

----------


## JohannesP

> 2.7 kg road bike. Varoitus: saattaa sisältää redbullia.
> 
> https://www.redbull.com/gb-en/check-...stom-road-bike



Tuossa oli Spin runko 643,9g. Extraliten kohta tuleva SC-058-runko pitäisi olla M-koossa 580g. Ohjaamostakin saisi varmaan ihan kivasti pois Darimon tangolla ja stemmillä bondattuna yhteen. 

Mut joo eipä tuota ole luultavasti tarkoitettu ajamiseen. Vajaaseen 4kg saa sellaisen missä ei ole tehty suurempia kompromisseja ja ajettava.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Alkaa olla melko kevyttä. En ole erityisemmin tutustunut maantiepyöriin, mutta neljäkiloinen ajokelpoinen laite kuulostaisi hyvältä lenkkikaverilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vaikka uusin projekti onkin vielä keskeneräinen, tallista löytyy nyt kolme kepeähköä täpäri-Scottia noin kymmenen vuoden välein: G-Zero Strike Ltd vuosituhannen vaihteesta, Spark 10 noin vuodelta 2010, ja Spark RC900 SL noin vuodelta 2020. Ja mainittakoon, etten keräile Scotteja, vaan lähtökohtana on jokaisella kerralla ollut markkinoiden kevein täpärirunko. Se on aina sattunut olemaan Scott, joten siinä mielessä mikään ei ole erityisemmin muuttunut 20 vuodessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fat Boy

Olis oikeastaan kiva nähdä noista scoteista sivukuva. Geometrian muutos lienee havaittavissa ilman viivottimella mittailua.. Itselläni oli ensimmäinen kunnollinen täpäri scottin g-zero, team jotain. ja nyt tuore sparkki, muttei suinkaan huippumalli. Jotenkin jäi semmonen mielikuva vanhasta scotista, että laite oli keveyteensä nähden varsin kestävä.

Paljonko noi kaksi muuta scottia painaa/on painaneet keveimmillään?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Oon täysin samaa mieltä siitä, että ovat hämmentävän kestäviä keveydestään huolimatta... Scottilla on toki ollut "takahaarukkatapauksia", mutta takuu on aina toiminut hienosti ainakin itselläni.

Vanha Sparkki on edelleen 10 vuoden takaisissa kisamitoissaan. Se on itse asiassa saman verran alle kasin, kuin mitä tämä uusi on tällä hetkellä yli. Strike on vuosien varrella kerännyt vähän massaa, kun se oli pitkään mulla työmatkajyränä. Mutta ei sekään ole kuin 9-kiloinen. Tarttee räpsiä parempia kuvia viimeistään sitten, kun saan uuden pyörän haluamaani kuosiin. Geometria on tosiaan muuttunut varsinkin Strikesta uuteen Sparkkiin.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Strike on vuosien varrella kerännyt vähän massaa, kun se oli pitkään mulla työmatkajyränä. Mutta ei sekään ole kuin 9-kiloinen.



Tämä lauseyhdistelmä saattaisi ilman kontekstia turskauttaa aamukahvit useammastakin sieraimesta...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ No ok, tuo ehkä vaatii tarkennuksen.  :Leveä hymy:  Strike oli aikanaan muistaakseni 8.5-kiloinen, mutta työmatkakäytössä ainakin kevennystakakiekon alle 300-grammainen Notubes ZTR Race -kehä antautui. Halkesi kehän suuntaisesti niin, että halkeama eteni vanteen sisäpuolella pinnarei'ästä toiseen, mutta ulospäin ei näkynyt mitään. Kesti hetken tajuta, miksei litku tiivistä enää.  :Hymy:  Nyt pyörässä on XTR-navalla ja Crestin kehällä vähän kestävämpi takakiekko. Ja on siitä satulatolppakin vaihtunut painavampaan (AX Lightness Europa vs. Tune Starkes Stuck), ja myös DT:n kuitutakaiskarin tilalla on nykyään Fox. Myös takapikalinkku on nykyään painava, kun USE Spin Stix Ti antautui... Puolisen kiloa on kai sakkoa kertynyt yhteensä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kuriiri toi ainoat oikeat kevennysjarrut.

----------


## harald

Oho. Magura MT2 on 428 g *per jarru*.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Kalliin juomapullon saa ostaa, että saa keveät jarrut kaupan päälle...

----------


## harald

Mikä siinä on että jarrujen kanssa tulee yksi organ donor card. Kuulostaa siltä että keveys on limiitillä?

----------


## LJL

Sensuaalilliset jarrut!!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mikä siinä on että jarrujen kanssa tulee yksi organ donor card. Kuulostaa siltä että keveys on limiitillä?



Mahtaakohan se olla tämä?  :Hymy:  Muuta en hemmetin hienosta puuboxista löytänyt.

----------


## Aki Korpela

On kyllä ihan asiallisen oloiset nämä Trickstuffin jarrut. Letkun lyhentäminenkin oli mukavan yksinkertaista, eikä tarvinnut pelata oliivien kanssa. Kuvassa näkyvät osat irti, letku poikki, ja osat takaisin kiinni. Vasemmanpuoleinen kappale tiivistää liitoksen.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Mikä siinä on että jarrujen kanssa tulee yksi organ donor card.



Tämähän on ihan selvä juttu. Kuvittele että etujarru posahtaa kesken jarruttelun alamäessä. Siinä menevät hyvin huolletut laatuosat uusiokäyttöön. Ei mitenkään varmasti mutta niin suurella todennäköisyydellä, että se kannattaa huomioida.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tämähän on ihan selvä juttu. Kuvittele että etujarru posahtaa kesken jarruttelun alamäessä. Siinä menevät hyvin huolletut laatuosat uusiokäyttöön. Ei mitenkään varmasti mutta niin suurella todennäköisyydellä, että se kannattaa huomioida.



Tämä olisi tietenkin mainio idea...  :Hymy:  OT: Vieläkö Nikolas ajaa samanlaisia määriä kuin 20 vuotta sitten legendaarisen Sinisen Oinaan aikoina?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Viimeisiä palasia Sparkkiin: 720-millinen ja 9-asteinen Darimon tanko sekä Voxom FH12 -pulloteline. Nyt alkaa kaikki ne palikat olla koossa, jotka alunperin piti pyörään laittaa.

----------


## LJL

^ Näkee kuvasta että nuo osat tuoksuu hyvältä. Niitä kannattaa alustavasti impata

----------


## PMoi

Kun tuotteen tarrassa  on 8.0 niini miten sen paino voidaan todentaa vaalla jonka lukema näyttää 8, ettei se nyt kuitenkin voisi painaa 8,49g  :Hymy:

----------


## opadude

> Kun tuotteen tarrassa  on 8.0 niini miten sen paino voidaan todentaa vaalla jonka lukema näyttää 8, ettei se nyt kuitenkin voisi painaa 8,49g



Netissä: - Gewicht: 9 g

----------


## JohannesP

R2:ssa punnituskuva 8.0 g. Täytyisi niidenkin päivittää mg-tarkkuuteen uskottavuuden nimissä. Pysyykö noissa pullot hyvinkin paikoillaan? 8g Carbonworkseja mainostavat maastopyöräilyynkin, mutta hieman epäilisin maastokäytössä toimiviksi vaikka olisi kumipinnoitekkin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ^ Näkee kuvasta että nuo osat tuoksuu hyvältä. Niitä kannattaa alustavasti impata



Kyllähän noi hyvälle tuoksuu. Mutta sanoisin, että kuvien perusteella esimerkiksi Eterna tuoksuu vielä paremmalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hyviä pointteja, tarttis tosiaan päivittää vaaka... Pulloteline oli 9 g mukana tulleiden alupulttien kanssa, mutta kun Sparkin rungossa on jo vastaavat pultit kiinni, ei niitä tietenkään kahteen kertaan lasketa.  :Hymy: 

Ja mitä tulee Carbonworksiin, niin mulla on ollut BMC:n maasturissa sellainen. Vähän se tuntui kieltämättä rimpulalta, mutta koskaan siitä ei pullo kuitenkaan pudonnut. Testit jäivät tosin melko vähiin, sillä teline meni taannoin tallissa rikki oman sähläykseni takia, kun pyörä kaatui ja juuri tuo Carbonworks sai iskun. Olin vähän kahden vaiheilla, josko olisin ostanut sen Sparkkiinkin, mutta kyllä tämä Voxom ainakin ensitestien perusteella tuntuu jämäkämmältä. Useimmiten olen kuitenkin näiden grammaihmetelineiden jälkeen aina palannut titaaniseen King Cageen (n. 25 g), joten saa nähdä, käykö nytkin lopulta niin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela



----------


## JackOja

Hyväksyttäneen... hyväksytty.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nyt on suunnitellut osat hankittu ja asennettu, ja kolmen vuoden aikana säästetty budjetti on kutakuinkin käytetty.  :Hymy:  Muuten tuli melko lailla suunnitelmanmukainen, mutta parisataa grammaa se on ylipainoinen. Jos lähtisi kikkailemaan, niin helpoimmin menisi alle kasin 2.1" Thunder Burteilla, jotka saattaisivat jopa olla kisakelpoiset sopivalla radalla ja sopivissa olosuhteissa. Mutta ei nyt lähdetä vielä sille tielle, kun nuo Renegadet on kuitenkin mulle yleisrenkaat kisaan kuin kisaan.

Ja jos lähtisi jousituksen kanssa kikkailemaan, niin sieltä lähtisi helposti ainakin 300 g, mutta ei lähdetä vielä sillekään tielle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hyväksyttäneen... hyväksytty.



Sanoisin kuitenkin, että "hylätty" ainakin toistaiseksi. Katsotaan nyt, josko 7.x:n toteutumiseen vielä keksitään talven aikana jotakin kisakelpoisuuden kärsimättä...

----------


## LJL

On tuo kyllä melkoinen suoritus, onnea!! Eroottisuutta lisää pragmaattisuus, koska mielestäni nuo (ulkomaanpellein’) ylikevennetyt maasturit eivät ole mitenkään kiinnostavia jos/kun niillä ei edes yritetä ajaa kilpaa. Erittäin vaikea saada aikaiseksi edes lähelle samaa, joten otsaa maahan *kops*

Itse ostin tosiaan jokin aika sitten sen BMC:n FS01 runkosetin ja voisin koittaa saada sen ajoon vaikka Talvi-TdT:hen mennessä... Jos paino olisi suvikumeilla alle 10kg olisin erittäin riemuissani, epäilen kuitenkin että not gonna happen. Ehkä se Mcfk:n 31,6mm tolppa pitää kuitenkin ostaa orkkiksen tilalle, joku grammanviilauskunnia pitää sentään yrittää säilyttää  :Hymy:  Akin esimerkkiä noudattaen aion säilyttää remoten, ainakin takaiskarille.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Nätti BMC. Kullakin on makunsa, mutta omaa silmääni BMC FS01 miellyttää edelleen enemmän kuin Spark. Eikä ole painavakaan tuo Bemari. Mutta tuosta hienosta väristä joutunet maksamaan vähän sakkoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Jahas, no pakko oli kaivaa perinteinen Bergeleen atomi-kalavaaka esiin, näyttäisi 2,21 kg takaiskarilla ja satulatolpan klemmarilla  :Hymy:  Ei maailman ankkurein onneksi, noinkin punaiseksi

----------


## Huoleton

Maalit pois rapsuttamalla menis halvalla alle kasin. Eikö houkuta?

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ Hienosti muotoiltu kysymys. On nimittäin totta, että kun tässä on nyt julistettu sen kisakelpoisuuden nimeen, niin maalia turhempaa massaa ei juuri ole.  :Hymy:  Eli kyllä vähän houkuttaa. Mutta ei sittenkään taida houkuttaa riittävästi, jotta oikeasti alettaisiin kaivaa puukkoa esiin. Ainakaan vielä...

----------


## maapaa

Painoa saa vielä reippaasti pois jos vaihdat tuon ylipainoisen Mcfk:n vaikka Extralite HyperStemmiin.

----------


## LJL

> Painoa saa vielä reippaasti pois jos vaihdat tuon ylipainoisen Mcfk:n vaikka Extralite HyperStemmiin.



Mfck on sitten jo myyty. Erittäin myyty. Tai ainakin erittäin ostettu.

----------


## Aki Korpela

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

On totta, että monessa osassa olisi vielä viilattavaa. Ainakin stemmi (-10 g), ohjainlaakeri (-20 g), etuakseli (-10 g), kammet + eturatas (-30 g) ja lukitusvipu (-30 g) on sellaisia, joista ei ajettavuuden pitäisi kärsiä. Lukitusvipu tuleekin varmaan vielä päivitettyä selvästi sirompaan DT:n tekeleeseen, mutta noista muista en oikein tiedä... 100 g niistä varmaan yhteensä tulisi.

----------


## JohannesP

Kuinka on Darimon tolppa toiminut ja onko satula pysynyt paikallaan? Hieman olen selvitellyt jos tuon loop systeemin saisi vaihdettua ei-darimon tolppaan missä vastaava kevennystolppa rakenne. Lähtisi kai jotakin 35 g pois suhkot pienellä rahalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kovin on vähiin jääneet Spark-ajelut, kun kuraa on ollut riittävästi tarjolla etelä-suomalaisessa talvessa.  :Hymy:  Mutta kyllä istuinosasto jo yhden juurakko-kivikkokisan (Lempäälän Hakkari) verran oli testissä ja selvisi siitä silloin moitteitta. Myös ProMTB:n Maastoralli tuli tuolla ajettua, mutta se ei ollut istuinosastolle samassa mielessä hakkaava kuin Hakkari.

Jos edes jossain vaiheessa tulisi lähikuukausina pakkasta, niin olisi tarkoitus alkaa kerätä Sparkiin kilsoja ihan kunnolla... Mutten keksi syytä, miksei toi Darimon naruviritys toimisi myös missä tahansa muussa vastaavassa tolpassa, ja grammojahan sillä tosiaan ropisee mukavasti. Satulan asentamisen ei voi millään muotoa sanoa olevan kätevää, mutta kunhan penkin saa kudottua paikallaan, hyvin näyttää pysyvän.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Sparkin alkuperäinen Scottin lukitusvipu oli toiminnaltaan aavistuksen tahmaava, eikä sellaista sovi tietenkään sallia. Niinpä tilalle tuli DT:n tekele, ja samalla ropisi muutama kymmenen grammaa. Mutta ylipainoa on silti vielä.

Kovin paljon ei oo vielä ehtinyt kilsoja kertyä, mutta sen on jo ehtinyt huomata, että Trickstuffin jarrut on timanttisen hyvät. Hankin ne puhtaasti grammansäästösyistä, mutta toki ulkomaisten foorumien ylistävät "different class" -kommentit oli tiedossa. Ja kyllä ne pirun hyvät on: tajuttoman tehokkaat ja silti hämmentävän tunnokkaat.

----------


## Shamus

Tää on niin IHQ topicci  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Vähän ohi aiheesta, mutta koska täällä käsiteltiin Claviculia ja niitä itse aina himoinnut, niin tuli tilattua tuollaiset graveli-pyörään.
3T osti THM:n niin nämähän ovat lähes sama asia...
Tosin tuli väärän mittaisina, niin pitää vielä odotella hetki pidempiä.

----------


## paaton

Noissa kyllä näkyy käsityön leima komeasti. Onko tosiaan vasemman kammen kiinnityksen hammastuskin tehty kokonaan kuidusta? Varmaankin kartionmallinen, kuten muissakin vastaavissa kammissa. Saa olla kohtuullisen tarkat valumuotit.

Mitkä kammet nuo ovat malliltaan? Claviculan sivuilla on erinäköinen kiinnitystapa.

Edit: Tosiaan 3t:n versio.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hemmetti, kun on hienot noi Samun kammet... Mahtaako saada viriteltyä maasturiin? Ja vaikka saisi, niin minimissään 36-piikkinen eturatas on kyllä heikkojalkaiselle aika karu.  :Hymy: 

Ohessa on kuva vanhan Sparkin kammista, jotka on keskiölaakeria myöten edelleen toiminnallisesti täysin moitteettomassa kunnossa. Jotkut vastaavat täytyis kyllä saada myös tähän uuteen Sparkiin, mutta moisia ei vaan ole tarjolla... Toki Claviculalla on nykyäänkin maasturiversio, mutta siinä on alumiiniakseli (vanhassa kuitua), eikä massansäästöä Next SL:ään verrattuna välttämättä juurikaan tule, kun spider lasketaan mukaan.

Mutta mahtaiskohan noi Samun helmikammet olla viriteltävissä maasturiin...?

----------


## LJL

> Mutta mahtaiskohan noi Samun helmikammet olla viriteltävissä maasturiin...?



Epäilen koska noi on vissiin 3T Exploro -spesifit ja keskiölaakeri mallia BB386 Evo... En tiedä miten viri-virittelyksi menisi asennus johonkin toiseen keskiöön. Oli jo oma hommansa löytää alle 200€ leekeri jolla sai perus Ultegra 2x:t Exploroon, Rotorin universaali 24mm oli onneksi vain 50€. Eikä ole ainakaan 3600km kuluessa ruvennut naksumaan, että ihan onnistunut toteutus sinänsä. Ei tietenkään liity mitenkään topiikan aiheeseen mutta, ei itketä lauantaina, ei viitsitä murjottaa.

Laitetaan vielä Anita Hirvosen kuva

----------


## Shamus

Voin mittailla kun saat 175mm tänne... ja punnita. Ittelle tulee 46h ratas.

----------


## Aki Korpela

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Pysyi hyvinkin aiheessa. Ja vaikkei olisi pysynytkään, jäsen LJL:n viestien viihdearvo on iäti korkea, ilman tahi kera Anitan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> Shamus

Ok, kiitokset!





> Ittelle tulee 46h ratas.



 :No huh!:  Taitaa reidessä olla edelleen se sama jerkku kuin huippu-rata-aikoinakin...

----------


## paaton

Aika heikosti taitaa maasturiin mennä roadin kammet. Sparkissa taitaa olla 92mm leveä bb ja 386 passaa 86milliseen runkoon.

----------


## Shamus

Jos on kuitua, niin on aiheessa  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Aika heikosti taitaa maasturiin mennä roadin kammet. Sparkissa taitaa olla 92mm leveä bb ja 386 passaa 86milliseen runkoon.



Jep, vaikka en ulkoa millejä muistanut niin jotain tuollaista olisin veikannut. En ole mistään bongannut että noita 3T:n kampia olisi jossakin muussa pyörässä kuin Explorossa, mutta kai ne saa jos keskiön leveys osuu ja saa lakrun oikealla sisä- ja ulkohalkaisijalla. Asetoni & Asetonissa päässyt noita hiplaamaan, onhan ne ainakin kevyet..  :Vink:  Ei ne livenä edes ole kovin pahan näköiset (ihan pientä yrjistä meinaa tulla vain jos oikein pitkään tuijottaa)

----------


## JohannesP

> 3T osti THM:n niin nämähän ovat lähes sama asia...



3T kerkesi myymään THM:n jo Schmolkelle mikä voi myös olla ihan hyväkin uutinen miettien brändejä.

Nyt on harvinaista kamaa ja varmaankin sellaisena tulee pysymäänkin näissä piireissä, kun lähes samaan rahaan saa Clavicula SE:t 30 g kevyempänä eikä rajoita ratasvaihtoehtoja (ei tosin tietoa kuinka hyvin soveltuu 1x). Riippuu tietenkin mitä noista on todellisuudessa itse maksanut. Sitkun 3T hylkää tuon projektin niin kannattaa olla valmiina hyvä kasa noita custom rattaita.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Voiko ihminen olla tätä tilaamatta?!?  :No huh!: 
Mentäisiin sopivasti kasin rajamaille...

----------


## JackOja

^Tilaus sisään.

----------


## LJL

Äänestän jawohl!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän tuo täytynee hankkia, kun merkittävänä bonuksena tulee samalla keulan helppo itsehuollettavuus. Musta olisi varma (ja tylsä) valinta mustaan pyörään, mutta jotenkin tuo SIDinen vetää puoleensa...

----------


## kauris

Sininen on kyllä hieno.

----------


## Shamus

SID !!!!!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

SID SL Ultimate (100 mm), etälukittava malli täydellä kaulaputkella, ilman akselia ja käpyä.

----------


## zort

> SID SL Ultimate (100 mm), etälukittava malli täydellä kaulaputkella, ilman akselia ja käpyä.



Nyt suositellaankin lukituksen käyttöä etänä

----------


## Aki Korpela

Totta, nyt ei voi etälukituksista luopua...

Mutta projekti on keulapäivityksen jälkeenkin edelleen tilassa "epäonnistunut". SID vaikuttaa kyllä lyhyen testin perusteella mainiolta, ja 15-senttisellä kaulaputkella vaaka näytti miellyttävän alhaista 1252 g:n lukemaa.

----------


## LJL

Huh huh. Nyt kyllä viisari värähti (päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin puntarin viisari). Hämmentävän kevyt on uusi SID

----------


## Jeltsar

Alkaa olemaan jo lähellä, pitäiskö vaaka kalibroida?  :Hymy:

----------


## Fat Boy

^ja jos vaa'an kalibrointi ei auta, niin onttoja titaanipultteja hommaamaan. Nyt on jo niin lähellä..  Huikeaa.

----------


## MRe

Heliumia renkaisiin? Viilaa eturattaasta joka toisen hampaan pois? Sama takapakan suurimmalle ja pienimmälle rattaalle?

----------


## Aki Korpela

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Jos ei lähdetä kikkailemaan, eli esimerkiksi poistamaan vähän litkua renkaista, niin paras vaihtoehto taitaisi olla vaihdevivun vaihtaminen. XTR:n I-Spec-EV-vaihdevipu + Trickstuffin jarrujen matchmaker ovat yhteensä huimat 147 g. Jos vaikka ostaisi tavallisen omalla pannallaan varustetun XT:n 12-vivun (kevyempi kuin XTR), grammoja pitäisi ropista noin 30. Ja sehän jo riittäisi komeasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Suiza

Entä jos pudottais painoa kuskista 2kg?

----------


## JackOja

Ei se fillaria keventäisi lainkaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Entä jos pudottais painoa kuskista 2kg?



Jäsen JackOja on ytimessä, mutta silti tämä on aiheellinen huomio, joka tulee aina tasaisin väliajoin palauttaa mieleen.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ei se fillaria keventäisi lainkaan.



Mikähän olisi vaikutus, jos söisi jonkun fillarin osan? +/- 0?

----------


## palikka

Hieno projekti kyllä! Käsittääkseni pyörä pysyy vielä kasassa maastoajossakin  :Hymy: 
Olisiko sulla mahdollista tehdä tänne listausta originaalista pyörästä vaihdetuista osista kevennysosiin painoineen, kiitos! Erityisesti kiinnostaisi omiin pyöriinikin keventää esim. vaijerinkuoria, pultteja... ym. pientä.

----------


## stefa78

> Entä jos pudottais painoa kuskista 2kg?



Akin kohdalla tuo kahden kilon painonpudotus enemmänkin heikentäisi kokonaisuuden kisakelpoisuutta ja sehän taas sotisi pahasti projektin periaatteita vastaan  :Vink:

----------


## hitlike

Lakkapinta ja turhaa bulkkia rungosta voisi hiota kymmeniä grammoja, ja saman tehdä vaikka renkaiden nappuloille. Jäätävä projekti kyllä ei voi muuta sanoa kun hattua nostaa.

----------


## JohannesP

Nättiä. Onhan musta ja kulta vähän kliseinen väricombo, mutta rehellisyyden nimissä ei oikeen mätsää nyt kokonaisuuteen.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ Olen samaa mieltä. Musta olisi ollut paaaaljon paremmin kokonaisuuteen sopiva. MUTTA, tässä oli taustalla isommat asiat, joihin liittyvä muistijälki sijoittuu viime vuosituhannen lopulle. Silloin Rockshox Judy SL oli xc-keulojen eliittiä, eikä itselläni tietenkään ollut taloudellisia mahdollisuuksia sitä hankkia. Mutta tamperelaisessa Ransun pyöräkaupassa sitä kuolasin, ja Fillari-lehden juttujen avulla siitä haaveilin. Mutta sitten, vuonna 1998, tuli jotakin vieläkin hienompaa. S(uperlight) I(ntegrated) D(esign), ja sinisenä tietenkin. Kuolaa valui entistä enemmän, ja siitä lähtien SID on ollut minulle sininen. Siksi nyt, kun SID reilun vuosikymmenen harhailun jälkeen palasi takaisin keveimmäksi xc-keulaksi, värivaihtoehtoja oli vain yksi. Tätä taustaa vasten on aika lailla sama, sopiiko keula pyörän väritykseen vai ei.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mikähän olisi vaikutus, jos söisi jonkun fillarin osan? +/- 0?



Yleensä jäsen LJL:n ajatuksenjuoksu on kristallinkirkas, mutta tällä kertaa se häikäisee niin vahvasti, etten näe logiikkaa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hieno projekti kyllä! Käsittääkseni pyörä pysyy vielä kasassa maastoajossakin 
> Olisiko sulla mahdollista tehdä tänne listausta originaalista pyörästä vaihdetuista osista kevennysosiin painoineen, kiitos! Erityisesti kiinnostaisi omiin pyöriinikin keventää esim. vaijerinkuoria, pultteja... ym. pientä.



Kiitos! Katsotaan, josko tällaisen listan saisi aikaiseksi. Data on kyllä ainakin suurelta osin tallessa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Lakkapinta ja turhaa bulkkia rungosta voisi hiota kymmeniä grammoja, ja saman tehdä vaikka renkaiden nappuloille. Jäätävä projekti kyllä ei voi muuta sanoa kun hattua nostaa.



Totta. Luokkaa 100 g olisi raaputettavissa niin, ettei kisakelpoisuus kärsisi tippaakaan. Mutten jaksa siihen lähteä, enkä myöskään viitsi alkaa leikellä renkaiden nappuloita. Täytynee vaihtaa tuo vaihdevipu, niin sitten mennään kikkailematta alle kasin. Ja sen jälkeen keskitytään ajamiseen, vaikkei tällä kaudella kisaamaan ehkä päästäkään.

Mutta sen verran henkisesti heikoksi osoittauduin, että niistin molemmista renkaista vähän litkua pois. Nyt puntari näyttää 7.99 kg.  :Hymy:

----------


## jakkok

Vau! Upea saavutus!

Mielestäni sininen sopii mustaan erinomaisesti. Mustalla keulalla olisi tylsempi.
Vielä sidin tarrat kultaisena, niin olisi täydellinen...

j

----------


## Aakoo

Mielestäni tämä on erityisen hieno tinkimättömän asenteen takia jossa haetaan keveyttä suorituskyvyn siitä kärsimättä. Kun on nähnyt jotain weightweenie "maastopyöriä" eli täysjäykkä sinkula pelkällä takajarrulla tms., niin siihen nähden todella upea pyörä ja iso peukku .

----------


## LJL

> Yleensä jäsen LJL:n ajatuksenjuoksu on kristallinkirkas, mutta tällä kertaa se häikäisee niin vahvasti, etten näe logiikkaa...



Komponentit kuskin mahassa painavat saman kuin runkoon kiinnitettynä, eli kuski + pyörä -massaproblematiikkaa ei ratkaista ruokailemalla vaivihkaa esim. pullotelinettä *om nom*

Mutta nythän se jo alittui joten onnittelut ovat ehdottomasti paikallaan!!!  :Cool:  Koska uli-ulin paikka oli jo projektin käynnistyessä, niin maalissa se on Harri "Höylä" Soikkelin paikka ("onko työ mielestäsi nyt valmis?" "on" "ei ole" "on" "ei ole, se täytyy maalata" "MAALATA")

----------


## Aki Korpela

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Muutamansadan gramman sininen maalikerros tosiaan nyt kruunaisi tämän kokonaisuuden. Mutta SIDin kullitetut teipit täytynee toteuttaa, kiitos vinkistä!

Ja kiitokset muutenkin kommenteista. Tavoitteena tässä on tosiaan rakentaa pyörä, jolla ajetaan taas viitisen vuotta kilpaa. Ihan samaan tapaan kuin reilut 10 vuotta sitten rakennetulla Spark 10:llä tai viitisen vuotta sitten rakennetulla BMC:n Nelitahdilla, joilla siis molemmilla tuli kierrettyä kisoja suunnilleen se viisi vuotta. Mutta se täytyy ottaa huomioon, että vaikka pyörä onkin varovasti ajavalle ja "pyörää säälivälle" itselleni täysin kisakelpoinen, niin läheskään kaikille se ei varmastikaan sitä olisi. Veikkaanpa, että esimerkiksi Fantom tai Färmin Aki voisivat luonnehtia pyörää "pelottavaksi" tai ehkä muuten vaan kisakelvottomaksi. Mutta nämä herrat osaavatkin ottaa pyörän ominaisuuksista hieman eri tavalla irti kuin minä. Toisaalta sitten taas taitavista kuskeista vaikkapa Kuiton Antti voisi 60-kiloisena keijukaisena olla sellainen, joka pystyisi tällä Sparkilla kisaamaan ilman suurempia kitinöitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## TKe_

Jokos olet ehtinyt ajaa lenkkiä ja kerryttää kokemuksia SID:stä? Minulla on tuo myös vahvasti harkinnassa korvaamaan Foxin 34 SC, mutta 120mm joustavana mallina.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä jokunen lenkki on jo SID:llä ajettu. Ja lyhyt yhteenveto on, etten totta puhuen pysty huomaamaan merkittäviä toiminnallisia eroja Foxin 32SC:hen verrattuna. Toimii mielestäni hienosti ja on yhtä jäykkä/löysä kuin 32-stepcastikin. Jos keulan lukitseminen kiinnostaa, niin SID on vain auki tai lukossa, kun taas 32SC:ssä asentoja on kolme.

----------


## LJL

^ Öö… Näkevätkö silmäni maantiepolkimen

----------


## misopa

Waddipolkimet näyttää olevan. Tuli itsekin aikoinaan ex-maasturiin wattikampia odotellessa ajettua noilla Assiomilla. Helpossa maastossa toki.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tarkat silmät.  :Hymy:  Mäkivetoja kävin ajelemassa paikallisella kukkulalla, ja siis siksi Assioman polkimet. Yleensä toki maastopolkimet käytössä.

----------


## LJL

Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu! Wattipolkimilla Jyri Häkämiestä mukaillen se on ainoastaan järkevää, järkevää ja järkevää (paitsi ehkä röllipoluilla). Päädyin tilaamaan omaan BMC-projektiin Quarqin wattikammet, kun hintaeroa tavallisten XX1 DUB-kampien ja tehomittariversion välille jäi vain kolmisensataa. Mikään varsinainen grammanviilausratkaisu se ei ole, mutta inhoan sisäpyöräilyä ja vetotreenit ajaisin muutenkin mieluiten maasturilla, saa sitten lajinomaista siinä sivussa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllähän tuo kampiratkaisu on hyvä maasturiin. Polkimen selkeä etu on tietenkin helppo siirrettävyys pyörästä toiseen, mutta ei noilla kivikkojuurakkoon kannata lähteä. Saa nähdä, kuinka kauan SRM:llä menee maastopolkimensa julkaisun kanssa. On ollut tulossa jo pitkään, mutta ei sitä ainakaan vielä saatavilla ole.

Assiomat on muuten hyvät, mutta kunto tipahti 50 W Powertapin ensimmäisen sukupolven polkimiin verrattuna.  :Leveä hymy:  Vanhoja Powertapeja tuli paiskottua maastossakin, ja lopulta sitten antautuivat. Eivätkä tietenkään olleet sellaiseen käyttöön tarkoitetut, eli ihan tahallinen väärinkäyttö oli kyseessä.

----------


## LJL

> Saa nähdä, kuinka kauan SRM:llä menee maastopolkimensa julkaisun kanssa. On ollut tulossa jo pitkään, mutta ei sitä ainakaan vielä saatavilla ole.



Niinpä!! Ajattelin, että jos SRM:t Shimanon maastoklossille joskus ilmestyvät, hommaan ne gravelpyörään ja siirryn sitämyötä ÄnkyräVeljien polkimista Shimanoihin. Kun maasturissa on kampimittari, niin voi laittaa tavalliset Shimanon polkimet eikä tarvitse edes teoriassa varoa kolistelua. Strategia on siis valmiina. Puuttuu vain a) tuote b) rahat (varmaan ainakin tonnin keikka..?)

----------


## Vilhelm V

Onkos tuossa lenkkikuvassa ne narupinnoilla varustetut kiekot? Miltäs ne ajossa tuntuu, huomaako eroa esim. ohennettuihin teräspinnoihin kiekkojen jäykkyydessä tms?

----------


## paaton

> Niinpä!! Ajattelin, että jos SRM:t Shimanon maastoklossille joskus ilmestyvät, hommaan ne gravelpyörään ja siirryn sitämyötä ÄnkyräVeljien polkimista Shimanoihin. Kun maasturissa on kampimittari, niin voi laittaa tavalliset Shimanon polkimet eikä tarvitse edes teoriassa varoa kolistelua. Strategia on siis valmiina. Puuttuu vain a) tuote b) rahat (varmaan ainakin tonnin keikka..?)



Muistaakseni assiomat sai suht helposti modattua lookin mtb polkimelle. Tai ainakin joku malli oli näin. Pelkästään pedaali osan vaihto riitti.

----------


## paaton

Tuossa xpedo, eli shimanon klossille. Helppoa, halpaa ja kevyttä.

https://youtu.be/ybAFIhKahnM

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ Härregud!!! Enpä osannut kuvitellakaan, että onnistuisi noin sujuvasti... Kiitos linkistä! Varsinkin Assioma Uno on niin halpa, että voisi jopa kokeilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Niinpä!! Ajattelin, että jos SRM:t Shimanon maastoklossille joskus ilmestyvät, hommaan ne gravelpyörään ja siirryn sitämyötä ÄnkyräVeljien polkimista Shimanoihin. Kun maasturissa on kampimittari, niin voi laittaa tavalliset Shimanon polkimet eikä tarvitse edes teoriassa varoa kolistelua. Strategia on siis valmiina. Puuttuu vain a) tuote b) rahat (varmaan ainakin tonnin keikka..?)



Jasen paaton linkkasi tähän niin väkevän ratkaisun, että nyt kannattaa SRM:t unohtaa, sillä niiden hinnalla pystyy maastossa paiskomaan ainakin kahdet Assioma Unot epäkuntoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onkos tuossa lenkkikuvassa ne narupinnoilla varustetut kiekot? Miltäs ne ajossa tuntuu, huomaako eroa esim. ohennettuihin teräspinnoihin kiekkojen jäykkyydessä tms?



Tuossa kuvassa on Sparkin alkuperäiskiekot (n. 1800 g) alkuperäisrenkailla (n. 1600 g). Narukiekoillakin on tullut jo jonkin verran ajeltua, mutten kyllä pysty mitään jäykkyyseroa käytännössä huomaamaan. Täytyisi varmaan olla painavampi ja rajummin ajava kuski, jotta eroja olisi havaittavissa. Mutta massaeron kyllä huomaa, sillä alkuperäiskiekoilla (kiekot + renkaat + pakka + jarrulevyt) pyörä on noin 1,5 kg painavampi kuin narukiekoilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## kervelo

> Jasen paaton linkkasi tähän niin väkevän ratkaisun, että nyt kannattaa SRM:t unohtaa, sillä niiden hinnalla pystyy maastossa paiskomaan ainakin kahdet Assioma Unot epäkuntoon.



Kärsivällisille odottajille on *mahdollisesti* tulossa toinenkin kohtuuhintainen vaihtoehto eli IQ2.
https://www.iqsquare.com/onlineshop/mountain-dual-set

----------


## plr

> Kärsivällisille odottajille on *mahdollisesti* tulossa toinenkin kohtuuhintainen vaihtoehto eli IQ2.



Kun on seurannut tämän projektin historiaa, niin en välttämättä vielä aivan pidättäisi hengitystä IQ2 MTB-polkimia odotellessa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos nuo tulevat joskus myyntiin, niitä saa ja toimivat kuten pitääkin, niin vaihtoehto on ehdottomasti kiinnostava.

----------


## paaton

> Jasen paaton linkkasi tähän niin väkevän ratkaisun, että nyt kannattaa SRM:t unohtaa, sillä niiden hinnalla pystyy maastossa paiskomaan ainakin kahdet Assioma Unot epäkuntoon.



Testaa ensin nykyisiin assiomiin. Kaveri linkkasi trainerroadin foorumilta kuvan, eli podin kanssa voi tulla ahdasta mtb kenkien kanssa.

https://www.trainerroad.com/forum/t/...edals/18627/24

Samahan näemmä näkyy tuossa aiemmassa videossakin.

----------


## LJL

> Tuossa xpedo, eli shimanon klossille. Helppoa, halpaa ja kevyttä.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ybAFIhKahnM



Nyt vasta pääsin vakoilemaan kun ei työkone nykyisin salli enää videoiden katselua, muuten ilmeisesti kyykähtää koko firman VPN. 

Vähän jätti kaksijakoiset fiilikset - poljinhäksäys sinänsä hieno, mutta aika helkkarin isot kimpaleet kumia sai irrottaa kengänpohjista että sai pyörimään. Pahaa teki katsoa dremelöintiä ja kaverikin tuntui olevan, no sanotaan kohteliaasti, vissiin enemmän ajo- kuin huoltoukko. Tuossa päkiän kohdalla on kuitenkin aika kriittistä olla molemmin puolin materiaalia, ja kolon huomaa liukkaalla kalliolla ihan varmasti. 

En nyt ihan ensimmäisenä tuohon ratkaisuun laittaisi rahojani kun kuitenkin toivoa on paremmastakin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## paaton

> En nyt ihan ensimmäisenä tuohon ratkaisuun laittaisi rahojani kun kuitenkin toivoa on paremmastakin.



Vähän samaa mieltä juu. Joidenkin mtb kenkien kanssa voisi ehkä päästä helpommalla, mutta ei minustakaan tunnu fiksulta idealta leikellä kenkää.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kymmenisen vuotta sitten ainakin ne keveimmät Xpedon polkimet olivat melko herkkiä räjähtämään kiveen osuessaan, mutten ole seurannut, ovatko nykyään kestävämpiä... Mutta siinä mielessä ovat siis oiva pari Assiomalle, ettei tuo kammen päähän melko alttiiksi jäävä mokkulakaan varmaan erityisemmin tykkää kiveen hakkaamisesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

https://www.instagram.com/p/CALfglkH...=1gmt90gh7rr7z

Onko tän kaverin projektit tuttuja Akille? Kovin on kevyttä. Ja kallista.  :Hymy:

----------


## TurboKoo

Pitäiskö sun Aki vaihtaa runkoa kun uusi Cannondale Scalpel painaa 1910g?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pitäiskö sun Aki vaihtaa runkoa kun uusi Cannondale Scalpel painaa 1910g?



Eikös Sparkki ole vajaan 1800g?

----------


## TurboKoo

> Eikös Sparkki ole vajaan 1800g?



Näköjään. 
Omalla vaa’alla käynyt yksilö ei ilmeisesti ollut HMX kuitua kun oli yli 2kg.

----------


## jusutus-

Ja Unno Horn alle 1600g, vain 5000€  :Hymy:

----------


## kervelo

Scalpel on varmaan halpa, kun haarukkakin on pelkkä puolikas.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko tän kaverin projektit tuttuja Akille? Kovin on kevyttä. Ja kallista.



Joo, Dangerholm on tuttu kaveri ja vähintäänkin muutamaa pykälää hullumpi (positiivisessa mielessä) kuin minä. Kyselin siltä noista sen kustomoinneista, ja vastailee nopeasti ja avoimesti kyllä viesteihin.

----------


## Aki Korpela

-> TurboKoo

Scalpel olis kieltämättä hieno... Mutta massansäästöllä ei ostoa pysty tosiaan perustelemaan. Edes Unno Horn ei taida keveimmälle Spark-rungolle pärjätä. Oheisessa kuvassa on kaikki muu paitsi takavaihtajan korvake karsittu pois. Mutta runkokiinnitteiset trunnion-takaiskarit on kyllä painavia, näyttävät olevan järjestään yli 300 g... Mullakin Fox 305 g. Odotellaan, josko uusi SID toisi tähänkin helpotusta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Pyörään on ehtinyt kertyä kilsoja yli 1500, ja nyt se alkaa tuntua jo hyvinkin kotoisalta. Ajoittain Sparkki tuntuu liikahtavankin ihan hyvin, mikä saattaa tosin johtua etenkin siitä, että Valkeakosken ja Tampereen välinen työmatkahinkkaaminen on koronan takia vaihtunut vähän toisenlaisiin lenkkeihin.  :Hymy:  Mutta nää 1500 kilsaa on kyllä vahvistaneet käsitystä siitä, että Spark tarvitsee lukituksen. Juurakoissa ja alamäissä fillari menee oikeinkin hienosti jousitus pehmeänä, mutta sileemmillä pätkillä ja ylämäissä menee vahvasti keinutuoliajeluksi ilman lukitusta. Toki ilman lukitusta voisi sitten säätää jousituksen vähemmän aktiiviseksi, ja senkin kanssa pystyisi varmaan elämään, mutta omiin ajoihini lukko on tässä rungossa kova sana.

Toistaiseksi kaikki on toiminut hyvin. Narukiekoilla on tullut tähän mennessä ajettua vain yksi pikkukisa ja muutama lenkki, eli lähes kaikki kilsat on kerätty Syncrosin Silvertoneilla. Mutta palikoissa ei oo ollut yllätyksiä. Darimon kangaspuutolppa ja Saevidin penkki ovat kestäneet ongelmitta, ja Trickstuffin jarrut on kyllä huiput! Myös uusi SID on erinomainen: auki ollessaan tosi pehmeä ja riittävän progressiivinen, ja lukittuu täysin kovaksi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

VlkMTB:n grafiikkataikuri stefa78 kävi tänään viimeistelemässä Sparkin ulkoasun. Pyörä alkaa nyt olla lähes valmis. 50 mahdollista grammaa saattaa vielä kesän aikana ropista, mutta mitään oleellisia muutoksia tuskin tulee.

----------


## kauris

Noniin! Lukemat kohdillaan!

----------


## Fat Boy

Olisi aika mielenkiintoinen pyörä kokeilla, mutta vaikka saisikin, niin ei uskaltaisi..

----------


## LJL

On kyllä erittäin Tsingis-kaan-osaston kulkine ja teippaukset tekivät paljon kokonaisuuteen. Kallistun sille kannalle että sininen keula on tuossa värikombinaatiossa parempi kuin musta

----------


## k2x80w

Oliko sulla Aki tästä pyörästä osalistausta? Olisi kiva tietää mitä kaikkea tuo on syönyt.

----------


## Pexxi

> Oliko sulla Aki tästä pyörästä osalistausta? Olisi kiva tietää mitä kaikkea tuo on syönyt.



Jos Aki ei jaksa listata niin taitaa kaikki löytyä kun lukee ketjua.

----------


## k2x80w

> Jos Aki ei jaksa listata niin taitaa kaikki löytyä kun lukee ketjua.



Joo voi olla...mietin jos löytyisi valmis excel...

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

^ Rauno Repomiestä siteeratakseni "hän ei hauki oo, hän ei lahna oo, kun loppui kuuliaisuus alkoi paskuus" 





> 



Jotain muutoksia taitaa toki olla nykyiseen setuppiin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Oliko sulla Aki lopullista hintalappua pyörälle ? Olisi myös mukava tietää kuinka ison loven tämmöinen seksikkyys söi lompakkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Oliko sulla Aki lopullista hintalappua pyörälle ? Olisi myös mukava tietää kuinka ison loven tämmöinen seksikkyys söi lompakkoon



Tuo on vähänkuin kysyisi naiselta ikää...
Mitä väliä. Mä en ainakaan laske kasattujen fillareiden hintoja.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo on vähänkuin kysyisi naiselta ikää...



Paitsi että nainen usein tietää oikean vastauksen (ellei ole esim. Alzheimerin tauti). Itse en ainakaan osaa yhtään sanoa mitä omien pyörien kokoonpanot ovat maksaneet (ei tiettävästi johdu Alzheimerin taudista). Tilaa osan, tilaa toisen, tilaa kolmannen. Kai sitä jonkun summittaisen arvion voi antaa muttei mitään eksaktia. Ikinä en mitään kirjanpitoa ole tehnyt kustannuksista, sehän olisi aivan kauheaa kun huomaisi miten paljon halvemmalla olisi saanut kokonaisen uuden (osiltaan paremman) pyörän  :Sarkastinen: 

Btw, lasketaanko muuten osien postikulut aina mukaan pyörän hintaan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ... Lasketaanko muuten osien postikulut pyörän hintaan?



Ei.

----------


## LJL

> Ei.



Mä arvasin sen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tuo on vähänkuin kysyisi naiselta ikää...
> Mitä väliä. Mä en ainakaan laske kasattujen fillareiden hintoja.



Ei kai sillä mitään väliä ole, mutta on se ihan kiinnostava tieto. Kyllä mä olen kysynyt naiseltakin ikää. Ei silläkään tiedolla välttämättä mitään tee, mutta on se joissain tapauksissa ihan tarpeellinen lisätieto, kun nykyään 15 vuotiaat kävelee suurhesan kaduilla tissit pystyssä, pakarat paljaana ja näyttävät about 25 vuotiailta täydessä meikissä. Varattuna miehenä en tosin kärsi tästä ongelmasta tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Arvioisin tuon maksavan viisi harrasteyksikköä, ainakin jos itse olisin moisen rakentanut ja emäntä asiaa tiedustelisi.

----------


## paaton

Rungon hinta. Se on kaikki mitä tarvitsee ilmoittaa. Muut ovat yksittäisiä osia, jotka vaan ilmestyvät jostakin.

----------


## LJL

Mä yleensä kerron vaimolle runkosetin hinnan ja sitten mainitsen jonkin yksittäisen komponentin tai esim. voimansiirron hinnan, ja sitten kerron kuinka paljon komponentteja sain edellisestä pyörästä siirrettyä. Siinä kohtaa vaimon mielenkiinto/keskittyminen on alkanut viimeistään jo loppua, joten keskustelu ei etene ja vaimo jää autuaallisen tietämättömyyden valtaan. Jonka vallassa itse itseni koitan myös pitää edellä mainituista syistä.

----------


## LJL

Samalla sekunnilla paaton oli identtisesti sanonut. Elämä on ihmeellistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## veke

> Mä yleensä kerron vaimolle runkosetin hinnan ja sitten mainitsen jonkin yksittäisen komponentin tai esim. voimansiirron hinnan, ja sitten kerron kuinka paljon komponentteja sain edellisestä pyörästä siirrettyä. Siinä kohtaa vaimon mielenkiinto/keskittyminen on alkanut viimeistään jo loppua, joten keskustelu ei etene ja vaimo jää autuaallisen tietämättömyyden valtaan. Jonka vallassa itse itseni koitan myös pitää edellä mainituista syistä.



Mahtaako olla muunneltua totuutta vai poikamaista hätäilyä?  :Cool: 
Tai sitten itse olin vuosikymmeniä sitten olin saalistuksen kohteena..ööö ?
Eli omia harrastusvehkeitä tai niiden hintoja ei ole tarvinnut piilotella vaimolta. 
Pyörät nyt niin paljoa (vaimolla muuten perheen arvokkain), vaan pyssyt ja niiden optiikka.

----------


## PMoi

> Tuo on vähänkuin kysyisi naiselta ikää...
> Mitä väliä. Mä en ainakaan laske kasattujen fillareiden hintoja.



Mites tuollaisen kasauksen evoluution hinnan määritys, kun osat vaihtuu niin lasketaanko kaikki yhteen vai erotus +- kaverille myynti...

----------


## PMoi

> Pyörät nyt niin paljoa (vaimolla muuten perheen arvokkain), vaan pyssyt ja niiden optiikka.



Kuulostaa savuverhon laskemiselta maisemaan jolla peitetään olennainen.

----------


## MRa

Tuommoinen paita löytyy kaapista  https://supermug.co.uk/products/my-b...-her-they-cost

Mut itse asiaan, hieno näitä Akin projekteja seurata kun eivät mene ihan poskettomiksi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Oho, täällä onkin tapahtunut vuorokauden aikana!





> Olisi aika mielenkiintoinen pyörä kokeilla, mutta vaikka saisikin, niin ei uskaltaisi..



Kyllä toi ainakin omaan käyttööni vaikuttaa olevan riittävän vahva pyörä. Sillä on jo kohta paritonnia ajettuna, lähes kaikki kilsat tosin Syncrosin orkkiskiekoilla. Narukiekoilla on takana vasta yksi kolmen vartin xco-kisa ja muutama lenkki. Mutta esimerkiksi putkiosien kestävyys vaikuttaisi olevan mulle riittävä. Satulahan ei edes ole maastokelpoinen, mutta kesti silti ongelmitta esimerkiksi viime sunnuntain kuusituntisen paukutuksen, jossa ajettiin paikallisoppaiden peesissä Espoon ja Helsingin keskuspuistojen herkut. Aikamoista paukutusta pirkanmaalaisiin neulaspolkuihin tottuneelle, mutta pyörä toimi hyvin!  :Hymy: 

Itse asiassa tarkoitus oli, että vanhasta kisapyörästä (BMC Fourstroke FS01) tulee aktiivinen lenkkipyörä, ja että ajan Sparkilla vähemmän... Mutta noi on niin erilaiset fillarit, että Bemarilla ajelut on nyt jääneet vähiin. Ei siksi, että se olisi jotenkin huonompi, vaan siksi, että ovat kovasti erilaisia. Sparkissa on mun mielestä selkeä tarve jousituksen lukituksille, jos jousituksen haluaa olevan oikeasti pehmeä ja aktiivinen. BMC:ssä en käyttänyt lukituksia juuri lainkaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...teippaukset tekivät paljon kokonaisuuteen. Kallistun sille kannalle että sininen keula on tuossa värikombinaatiossa parempi kuin musta



Olen samaa mieltä. Mutta samaan hengenvetoon pitää todeta, että olen vahvasti insinöörikuivuuspainotteinen rakentelija, enkä osaa kunnolla ottaa huomioon ulkoasujuttuja. Mutta onneksi lenkkikavereista löytyy graafikkoja, jotka jo joskus talvella totesivat lenkillä, "ettei tota voi tollaiseksi jättää".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Oliko sulla Aki lopullista hintalappua pyörälle ? Olisi myös mukava tietää kuinka ison loven tämmöinen seksikkyys söi lompakkoon



Tää on hankala... Hommahan lähti liikkeelle siitä, että sain kokonaisen pyörän tosi halvalla Hawaiiiiiiiista, hinta oli 5600 €. Mutta alkuperäisestä pyörästä on kisakokoonpanossa jäljellä vain runko, takaiskari, kammet ja takavaihtaja pienillä virityksillä. Kyllä hinta taitaa kympin tuolle puolen mennä, laskipa sen miten tahansa. Mutta sen verran avattakoon, että tätä pyörää varten säästettiin rahaa järjestelmällisesti noin kolmen vuoden ajan. Mulla on ollut tapana ajaa noin viiden vuoden kisat samalla pyörällä, mikä tarkoittaa samalla sitä, että noin viiden vuoden välein kuluu noin 10 k€ uuteen kisapyörään. Ja siihen on tietenkin sitten helppoa etukäteen varautua.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Arvioisin tuon maksavan viisi harrasteyksikköä, ainakin jos itse olisin moisen rakentanut ja emäntä asiaa tiedustelisi.



Jos yksi harrasteyksikkö tarkoittaa parintonnin yleismaastofillaria, joka riittäisi oikein mainiosti kaikkeen harrastamiseen, niin siinä tapauksessa viisi harrasteyksikköä on lähellä totuutta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mites tuollaisen kasauksen evoluution hinnan määritys, kun osat vaihtuu niin lasketaanko kaikki yhteen vai erotus +- kaverille myynti...



Menee liian vaikeaksi...  :Hymy:  Sparkin alkuperäisosat ovat toistaiseksi siirtyneet muihin omiin fillareihini, eli myyntiä ei ole (muistaakseni) ollut.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tuommoinen paita löytyy kaapista  https://supermug.co.uk/products/my-b...-her-they-cost



Mulla on toistaiseksi pyörätallissa vain Parktoolin mukeja. Tossa olis hyviä kavereita niille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

> ... Kyllä hinta taitaa kympin tuolle puolen mennä...



Ihanan halpaa 

No toisaalta täysi verinen kisakone 2 keur/vuosi. Vaikea keksiä lajeja missä välineet ei nyt vähintään tuota maksaisi. SM tasolla suksiinkin menee enemmän. Ehkä juoksussa riittää 2 keur/vuosi...

----------


## -mustikka-

Aki on kyllä laittanut kisakalustonsa siihen malliin että ei voi kuin ihailla. BMC treenipyöränä ja Scott kisakalustona. Isoa peukkua.





> Ihanan halpaa 
> No toisaalta täysi verinen kisakone 2 keur/vuosi. Vaikea keksiä lajeja missä välineet ei nyt vähintään tuota maksaisi. SM tasolla suksiinkin menee enemmän. Ehkä juoksussa riittää 2 keur/vuosi...



Todennäköisesti kieli poskessa tämäkin kirjoitettu sillä vaikea kuvitella että juoksulajeissa(rata, maasto tai jopa suunnistus) menisi varusteisiin 2k€/vuosi.
Lajeissa joissa kalustolla on merkitystä suoritukseen tuo kustannus on inhimillinen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Eilen meinasi napsahtaa, kun Valkeakosken Korkeakankaan maastotempo päättyi omalta osaltani jo verryttelykierrokselle. DH1:n ylähyppyri vähän pitkäksi ja vinoon, ja siitä kohti mäntyä, johon törmääminen oli Darimolle liikaa. Ja sen jälkeen olinkin sitten pelkkä matkustaja.  :Hymy:  Pyörästä hajosi ainakin tanko, satula ja lukitusvipu. Ukko näyttäisi alustavasti selvinneen pintaruhjeilla. Tommonen kevyt xc-kypäräkin vaimentaa kyllä tosi hienosti iskut kallioon. Ja korostettakoon nyt vielä, että vikaa oli vain ja ainoastaan kuskissa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ no niin, hyvä että ukko on kunnossa! Ei muuta kuin uudet palikat ostoskoriin  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eilen meinasi napsahtaa...



Arvostan kun Aki kertoo avoimesti millaista on ajaa kevennyspalikoilla. Tälläkin foorumilla törmää joskus pettyneseen ihmettelyyn, kun se markkinoiden kevein osa ei kestänyt yhtä hyvin kuin se vanha patarautanen.   :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Onneksi et lentänyt poikittain olevan tangon päälle mahalleen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tälläkin foorumilla törmää joskus pettyneseen ihmettelyyn, kun se markkinoiden kevein osa ei kestänyt yhtä hyvin kuin se vanha patarautanen.



Sen verran reippaasti tuli ajettua suoraan päin mäntyä, ettei ehkä olis mikään kuitutanko tosta tällistä selvinnyt... Tai ainakaan niitä ei tarvitse suunnitella kestämään tommosia iskuja. Ehkä se patarautanen olis kestänyt!  :Hymy: 

Kolarin seurauksena Korkeakankaan xco-radan ylähyppyrin turvallisuutta tullaan vähän parantamaan. Mitään ongelmaa ei olisi eilen ollut, ellen olisi törmännyt puuhun. Eli hyppy ei tullut niin huonosti alas, etteikö sitä olisi saanut haltuun, jos olisi ollut tilaa ottaa haltuun. Kaadetaan siis muutama puu hypyn alastulon jälkeen, jotta on tilaa sössiä hyppy.  :Leveä hymy: 

Takaperinkuperkeikat kalliolla oli tosiaan yllättävänkin pehmeitä, ja onneksi ei ollut katkenneita tankoja vastassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Hyvä ettei miehelle käynyt kuinkaan ja hiilikuitua saa aina lisää. Helkkarin hienoa kun pyörällä vedetään, moni varmaan ripustaa keventelypyörän punnituksen ja instakuvien jälkeen autotallin seinälle. Ei muuta kun tsemppiä jälleenrakennukseen.

----------


## Kuhan

Tsemppiä Akille jatkoon! Mielenkiintoinen projekti ollut seurata. Täällä ei yllättänyt pyörän kisakäyttö, kun olen lukenut ketjun ensimmäisestä viestistä lähtien: "Vaikka "only-show-no-go" -pyörätkin on ihan hienoja, tässä yritetään  kuitenkin rakentaa ihan rehellistä kisalaitetta. Keventäminen yritetään  siis pitää siinä määrin järkevänä, ettei laitteen kisakelpoisuus kärsi.  Mun mielestä kisakelpoisuus kärsii, jos luovutaan takajousituksesta tai  levyjarruista, joten jäykkäperäistä runkoa tai vannejarruja ei kannata  ehdottaa".

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, ajoon on pyörä tehty!  :Hymy:  Luulisin laitteen olevan ajokunnossa vielä kesäkuun puolella.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Crash replacement. Penkki ja vipu samat kuin aiemminkin, mutta tanko venyi kaksi senttiä (nyt 740 mm) ja lihoi 8 g.  :No huh!:

----------


## Kanuuna

Onko Akilla harkinnassa SIDLuxe?

----------


## TheMiklu

Tämä on jotenkin niin ihana projekti. Kerrankin kunnolla päätyyn saakka. Inspiroivaa kyllä!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko Akilla harkinnassa SIDLuxe?



Tarkkailussa on ehdottomasti, mutten ole vielä löytänyt luotettavaa puntarikuvaa trunnion-kiinnitteisestä SIDLuxesta. Sparkissa nyt kiinni olevan Foxin takaiskarin grammamääräksi on valmistaja yleisesti ilmoittanut 221 g, mutta tuo on tietenkin perinteisellä tavalla kiinnitettävälle lyhimmälle mallille. Trunnion-kiinnitteisenä Fox lihoaa yli 300-grammaiseksi, ja kolmosella alkavia vaikuttavat nuo kaikki trunnion-kiinnitteiset xc-iskarit olevan. SIDLuxen väitetään olevan 227-grammainen, mutta trunnion-kiinnitteisen lukemasta ei ole toistaiseksi hajua...

----------


## Aki Korpela

^^ Kiitos! Päätyyn saakka vai sittenkin päin päätyä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tarkkailussa on ehdottomasti, mutten ole vielä löytänyt luotettavaa puntarikuvaa trunnion-kiinnitteisestä SIDLuxesta. Sparkissa nyt kiinni olevan Foxin takaiskarin grammamääräksi on valmistaja yleisesti ilmoittanut 221 g, mutta tuo on tietenkin perinteisellä tavalla kiinnitettävälle lyhimmälle mallille. Trunnion-kiinnitteisenä Fox lihoaa yli 300-grammaiseksi, ja kolmosella alkavia vaikuttavat nuo kaikki trunnion-kiinnitteiset xc-iskarit olevan. SIDLuxen väitetään olevan 227-grammainen, mutta trunnion-kiinnitteisen lukemasta ei ole toistaiseksi hajua...



Sehän tarvii pistää taas ärsyttävään kakkoseen viestiä, että punnitsevat ja vähän äkkiä. Lupailevat tälle kuulle saatavuuttakin.

----------


## LJL

Törkeästi/julkeasti lainaan yhtä foorumin legendaarisimmista topiikoista todetakseni, että Wheel-Tecistä maasturiprojektiin hommatut Duke Lucky Jack SLS:t + DT Swissin 240s SP-navat perinteisillä pinnoilla eivät olleet erityisen painavat, 1228g/pari BMC Red -tarrasetillä, vanneteipeillä ja tubeless-venttiileillä varustettuna. Renkaiksi laitoin nostalgiasyistä Racekingit  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Kevyttä on noinkin, mutta mikä sai päätymään 240s näin kevyiden kehien kanssa eikä esim. CarbonTi?

----------


## LJL

> Kevyttä on noinkin, mutta mikä sai päätymään 240s näin kevyiden kehien kanssa eikä esim. CarbonTi?



A) hinta oli 200€ kalliimpi ja sillä saavutettu keveys "vain" 69g, tässä oli vähän budjettirajoitteita huomioiden jarrulevyt +100€ B) puuttuvat kokemukset/hirwitys, miten Carbon-Ti kestää ja miten sitä voi huoltaa, eli konservatiivisuus voitti.

----------


## JohannesP

Hyväksyn vastauksen. Muistelin hintaeron olevan pienempi ja painonsäästön suurempi.

----------


## LJL

> Hyväksyn vastauksen. Muistelin hintaeron olevan pienempi ja painonsäästön suurempi.



Korjaan - nuo ihan viimeisintä mallia olevat 240s EXP-navat, jotka tilasin, olivat 49g painavammat kuin Carbon-Ti Xhub. Vanhanmallin 240s-napoihin Carbon-Ti:n painoero oli tuon 69g. Eli ei omassa käytössä mitään maata mullistavia eroja. 

Tavoite on alle 9,xx kg kokoonpano, katsotaan saisiko illalla iskettyä vaakaan  :Hymy:  Mitään en ole laskenut etukäteen. Tämä on sinänsä väärä topiikka mitä pahoittelen, mutta en löytänyt/muistanut mitään muitakaan rammanviilaustopiikkoja tähän hätään.

----------


## kauris

Miten kevensit pyörääsi tänään topiccia voi ainakin tarpeen tullen hyödyntää.
Grammanviilausta raharajoitteisille ketju ei sen sijaan sulle sovi  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Miten kevensit pyörääsi tänään topiccia voi ainakin tarpeen tullen hyödyntää.



Se ei käy, koska pyörässä ei ollut mitään kiekkoja ja näin ollen se tuli raskaammaksi.





> Grammanviilausta raharajoitteisille ketju ei sen sijaan sulle sovi



Olen itse asiassa varsin raharajoitteinen juuri nyt eikä siksi pystynyt mitään sexuaalisempaa kiekkosettiä hommaamaan. Kiitos remontin näin. Mutta josko sitten joskus Akin esimerkkiä seuraten...

----------


## LJL

> Tavoite on alle 9,xx kg kokoonpano



Kalavaaka pysähtyi 9,9kg tuntumaan.. 



Ei saakeli jos pitäisi vielä 2kg lähteä jyystämään, tai edes kilo  :Leveä hymy:  Täysin pöljää hommaa. Taidan lopettaa tähän.

----------


## aland

Kuuluuko tämä 10-kilon projekti mitenkään Akin killeri pyörään?

----------


## Ohiampuja

LJL:n BMC on Akin vanhan BMC:n serkku.   :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Kuuluuko tämä 10-kilon projekti mitenkään Akin killeri pyörään?



Ei tietenkään kuulu, joskus tuosta ja muistakin kevennysjutuista on ollut laajempaakin keskustelua. Eihän tämä tosiaan ole mikään yleinen grammanviilaustopiikka, jota en myöskään jaksa erikseen kyllä-avata (pa-topiikka ja olemassa olevan pyörän kevennystopiikka kyllä löytyy).

Mutta tämän topiikan aiheeseen liittyen olkoon referenssinä muille, että jos perse aukeaa melko vakavasti jo alle 10kg yrityksessä niin jo alle 9kg on sitten todella kiven takana  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n BMC on Akin vanhan BMC:n serkku.



Joo näin se oli, minkä huomioin omaa runkoa hankkiessa, että keveyspotentiaalia löytyy. Se Akin taisi olla maalittomana aikalailla kevyempi kuin tuo punainen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kalavaaka pysähtyi 9,9kg tuntumaan...



Lähtikö Kisa Kunkut pitämään?

----------


## JohannesP

Hieno tuosta LJL:n BMC serkustakin tuli. Ei vedä vertoja Akin tuotoksille, mutta sopivasti kompromisseja kestävyyden ja painon suhteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Lähtikö Kisa Kunkut pitämään?



Ihme kyllä, rupesi. Luulen, että se auttoi kun laitoin eilen kiekot alle ja litkut pääsivät pyörimään kunnolla. Nuo Racekingit olivat jotkut ylivuotiset 2018 versiot, jotka olivat alle 500g/kpl (ei tullut punnittua). Varmaan aika seulat kyljistä ja revahtavat taatusti ensimmäisellä lenkillä.

----------


## LJL

> Hieno tuosta LJL:n BMC serkustakin tuli. Ei vedä vertoja Akin tuotoksille, mutta sopivasti kompromisseja kestävyyden ja painon suhteen.



Joo ihan ok, laitan kuvia pyöräsikuvaan kun saan säädöt tehtyä. Budjettikeventelymielessä olen tyytyväinen, kun karkeasti uusi runko, takaiskari lukitusvivulla, satulatolppa 2.200€ + voimansiirto 700€ + wattikammet 400€ + kiekot, jarrulevyt 1.600€ + pientä kilkettä about 500€ + loput osat vanhasta pyörästä = noin 5.500€ panostuksella alle 10kg pyörä. Voi toki jostain alelaarista saada samanpainoisen setin samaan rahaan, mutta rohkenen epäillä. Wattikammet pitää joka tapauksessa ostaa erikseen.

Karkeasti sanoisin, että jos haluaisi 8,xx kg pyörän, pitäisi laittaa ainakin pari tonnia lisää, ja 7,xx kg niin ehkä viisi. Ja saisi kaupan päälle tehdä melkoisia kompromisseja kestävyyden suhteen. Tuo BMC:n runko, vaikka kevyt ja hyvä onkin, ei ole se paras aihio moiseen harjoitukseen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> noin 5.500€ panostuksella alle 10kg pyörä. Voi toki jostain alelaarista saada samanpainoisen setin samaan rahaan, mutta rohkenen epäillä.



https://www.tonitoni.fi/speedfox-01-x01-testipyora

Jos tulisi ajettua enemmän maastopyörällä, niin kävisin itse poimimassa tuon talteen. Tuskin alle 10kg vehje, kun on hissitolppakin, mutta joka tapauksessa rahoille hyvä vastine. Punainen BMC on kyllä pyöräpornoa parhaimmillaan omaan silmään.

----------


## LJL

> https://www.tonitoni.fi/speedfox-01-x01-testipyora
> 
> Jos tulisi ajettua enemmän maastopyörällä, niin kävisin itse poimimassa tuon talteen. Tuskin alle 10kg vehje, kun on hissitolppakin, mutta joka tapauksessa rahoille hyvä vastine. Punainen BMC on kyllä pyöräpornoa parhaimmillaan omaan silmään.



Joo, tässä jo muutamaan kertaan todennut että tämä taisi olla viimeinen pyörä jonka rakennan itse. Onhan se hienoa, kun on joka ikisen osan itse valinnut ja asentanut, mutta ei se niin hienoa ole kun katsoo mitä samalla (tai vähemmällä) rahalla saisi. Pyöränrakentelu on kivaa, jos on a) aikaa b) rahaa c) oma autotalli.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Törkeästi/julkeasti lainaan yhtä foorumin legendaarisimmista topiikoista todetakseni, että Wheel-Tecistä maasturiprojektiin hommatut Duke Lucky Jack SLS:t + DT Swissin 240s SP-navat perinteisillä pinnoilla eivät olleet erityisen painavat, 1228g/pari BMC Red -tarrasetillä, vanneteipeillä ja tubeless-venttiileillä varustettuna. Renkaiksi laitoin nostalgiasyistä Racekingit



Hemmetti, täytyis seurata aavistuksen tiheämmin tätä fillarisuositukset-kansiota, jottei pääsisi tällaiset menemään ohi!! Maukkaat kiekot (!) ja ehkäpä vieläkin maukkaampi fillari!

Ja mitä tulee jäsen LJL:n viesteihin, niin sanoisin niiden olevan arvonnostattaja ihan mihin tahansa topicciin. Tällä kertaa oltiin tiukasti aiheessa, mutta vaikkei olisi oltukaan, niin pettämättömällä maulla toteutettu huonon huumorin verbaaliakrobatia on vaikea laji ja aina tervetullutta.

----------


## LJL

> Hemmetti, täytyis seurata aavistuksen tiheämmin tätä fillarisuositukset-kansiota, jottei pääsisi tällaiset menemään ohi!! Maukkaat kiekot (!) ja ehkäpä vieläkin maukkaampi fillari!
> 
> Ja mitä tulee jäsen LJL:n viesteihin, niin sanoisin niiden olevan arvonnostattaja ihan mihin tahansa topicciin. Tällä kertaa oltiin tiukasti aiheessa, mutta vaikkei olisi oltukaan, niin pettämättömällä maulla toteutettu huonon huumorin verbaaliakrobatia on vaikea laji ja aina tervetullutta.



Thänks Aki! Täysin asiaankuulumattomana huomautuksena, huomasin että peukalo on erittäin violetti yllä olevassa punnituskuvassa. Se herättää näin jälkikäteen epäilyksiä, painaako pyörä todellisuudessa 19,87 kg. Pyörä toimii joka tapauksessa loistavasti ja Racekingit myös aivan kingit, jopa märällä. Verenkierto on peukaloon sittemmin palautunut.

----------


## nure

Uteliaana kyselen että paljonkos kiekkosetti painaa täydellisenä?

----------


## LJL

> Uteliaana kyselen että paljonkos kiekkosetti painaa täydellisenä?



Täydellisenä = renkaiden, litkujen ja pakan kanssa? Sitä en ole koskaan punninnut, voin kyllä sen katsoa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## JackOja

Mitäs sellaisella turhalla tiedolla tekee? Uteliaana kysyn.

----------


## paaton

Joo. Ja minkä värinen venttiili. Jos on sinapin väriset renkaat, niin venttiili ei voi olla punainen, vaikka se olisi tosi kevyt.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Renkaiksi laitoin nostalgiasyistä Racekingit



Laitoitko muuten Racekingit puntariin? Onko niitä edelleen mahdollista saada 2.2 tuumaa leveinä alle 500 g/kpl, vai onko Kisakunkuillekin toteutunut se sama vahvistumis-/raskaantumiskehitys kuin monelle muulle xc-renkaallekin?

----------


## LJL

> Laitoitko muuten Racekingit puntariin? Onko niitä edelleen mahdollista saada 2.2 tuumaa leveinä alle 500 g/kpl



Nuo oli ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta 2018 vuoden mallia poistosta, about 490g/kpl. En enää muista tarkkaan mutta alle 500g joka tapauksessa. Aivan loistavat. 2020 mallin Raceking Racesport jotain 550g/kpl  :Irvistys:

----------


## kervelo

> Mun mielestä toi olis tärkeempi tieto, kun esim. pelkkien kiekkojen paino, jos tollasista tiedoista tykkää. Niinkun siinä mielessä, että on koko pyörivä massa.



Ihan hyvä idea, koska tuolla painolla kuitenkin on niin suuri merkitys pyörän käytökseen. Saksalainen mountainbike-lehti ilmoittaa pyöräesittelyissään aina myös kiekkosetin kokonaispainon (kiekot, renkaat, kasetti, jarrulevyt).

----------


## nure

Kyllä itse pidän tärkeämpänä tietona kuin pelkän kiekon painoa, kevyen kiekon voi pilata muilla raskailla osilla... Samoin muuten Fillari-lehti ilmoittaa testeissään kiekkojen kokonaispainon... 
Paaton, venttiilit oranssit kun muutkin somisteet... Musta on ainoa oikea renkaiden väri, IMO...

----------


## justus6969

miksei sitten vaikka hitaussädettä, sehän on kiinnostavampi tieto kuin kiekkojen kokonaismassa

----------


## JohannesP

Offtopikkina näihin painojen ilmoittamisiin, mutta tiedättekö omien kiekkojenne painot täydellisinä, jotta pystytte suhteuttaan painon johonkin? Ainakin itselläni olisi vaikea hahmottaa mihin asteikkoon esim. 2,5 kg täydellinen kiekkosetti menisi. Erittäin kevyt vai normaalin painonen? Vastaavasti jokainen joka on joskus kiekkoja speksannut voi sanoa 1,2 kg mtb kiekosetin olevan erittäin kevyt.

----------


## JackOja

> Offtopikkina näihin painojen ilmoittamisiin, mutta tiedättekö omien kiekkojenne painot täydellisinä, jotta pystytte suhteuttaan painon johonkin? Ainakin itselläni olisi vaikea hahmottaa mihin asteikkoon esim. 2,5 kg täydellinen kiekkosetti menisi. Erittäin kevyt vai normaalin painonen? Vastaavasti jokainen joka on joskus kiekkoja speksannut voi sanoa 1,2 kg mtb kiekosetin olevan erittäin kevyt.



Nimenomaan näin. Kokonaispainolla ei ole minkäänlaista informaatioarvoa. 

Se, että media punnitsee kiekkosettejä kokonaisina on vain laiskuutta, saamattomutta ja toki työvoiman kalleutta/vähyyttä. Onhan siinä hommaa purkaa renkaat, pakat, jarrulevyt...

----------


## opadude

> miksei sitten vaikka hitaussädettä, sehän on kiinnostavampi tieto kuin kiekkojen kokonaismassa



Minä pidän enemmän hitausmomentista, johtuu kai painostani jonka suuruutta yritän tuolla alitajuisesti kompensoida.

----------


## LJL

> Kokonaispainolla ei ole minkäänlaista informaatioarvoa.



Kokonaispainon informaatioarvo koskee kokonaispainoa. Se ihan perusteltu maan tapa, ettei usein ilmoiteta/vertailla kokonaispainoja (paitsi mediassa em. syistä) liittynee siihen, että varianssi on kokonaispainojen sisällä niin suurta. Joku ajaa kevyillä kiekoilla ja raskailla renkailla, joku ankkurikiekoilla ja pierunkuorirenkailla. En tiedä tuleeko siitä hullua hurskaammaksi. 

Mutta voin siitä huolimatta punnita koko setin, sen pitäisi olla suht kevyt. Näin epäilen siksi, että kiekot ovat melko kevyet, renkaat ovat kevyet, XX1 Eagle 10-50 pakka on suht kevyt, XTR:n jarrulevyt on kevyimmät centerlock-levyt markkinoilla, Formulan jarrulevyn lukkorenkaat ovat kevyet. Mitä vielä. Litkua on reilusti, voi küükünan muna.

----------


## JohannesP

> Vielä laiskempaa on, etteivät pura valmiskiekkoja ja punnitse osia erikseen... Minulle merkitsee vain nippelien paino  ! No joo, läpällä, mutta eikös saa ilmoittaa vähän kaikkia painoja? Toinen on toiselle tärkeä ja toinen toiselle, jollekin kummatkin ja yhdelle ei kumpikaan,  vähän kun reach ja efektiivinen vaakaputki.



Siitä pelkästä kiekkosetin painosta on helppo laskea paljonko oma setuppi painaisi valitsemillaan tilpehööreillä. Yritäppä tehdä sama laskutoimitus näistä toimituksien listauksista jos kiekot valmistajien OEM kamaa (=painoa ei saa kaivettua mistään) ja lukijalla ei ole täydellistä tietoa mitä niissä kiekoissa on kiinni. Pelkästään sisureistakin voi saada 200 g painoeroa ja ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun takapakaksi on laitettu jokin halvempi malli millä pyörää muuten myydään. 

Harrastajalehdessä pelkän kiekkosetin paino voisi tässä mielessä olla vähän informatiivisempi tieto, mutta tämä tosiaan toisi ylimääräistä työtä toimitukselle.

----------


## zort

> Nimenomaan näin. Kokonaispainolla ei ole minkäänlaista informaatioarvoa. 
> 
> Se, että media punnitsee kiekkosettejä kokonaisina on vain laiskuutta, saamattomutta ja toki työvoiman kalleutta/vähyyttä. Onhan siinä hommaa purkaa renkaat, pakat, jarrulevyt...



Just näin (+ ^)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nure

Laiska tai ei, ainakin maantiekiekkojen paino punnittu tarkalleen per osa ja lisäksi kiekkojen kokonaispaino... Lieko ei ole muuta elämää vaikken olekkaan insinööri...

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tässä on pari laiskaa esimerkkiä.

Painavampi on nykyisen Sparkin kisatakakiekko, jossa on LB:n Flyweight-kehä, Berdin narupinnat ja Extraliten napa. Jarrulevynä 160-millinen Hope ja painavana 12-pakkana Garbaruk 10-50. Renkaana Renegade S-Works 2.1" ja litkua tietenkin pirusti.

Kevyempi on 10 vuoden takaisen Sparkin takakiekko, jossa Innoliten kehä, Sapim CX-Ray-pinnat ja Tune Prince -napa. Jarrulevynä 140-millinen Hope ja pakkana 9-lehtinen yhdestä puusta työstetty SRAM. Renkaina iki-ihanat Furious Fred 2.25":t ja litkua tietenkin pirusti.

----------


## marco1

^26" kiekko tuo vanha ja uus 29"? Onko vanneleveydessä vielä eroja (toki pakka ja levyt tuo suurimman eron)?
Hienoja projekteja.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kyllä, tun vanha 26" ja uusi 29". Uudessa on kevyempää vain pinnat ja napa, kaikki muu painaa enemmän. Wanhan vanne on kapea, mutten muista numeroita ulkoa. Muttei ole uusikaan leveydellä pilattu, sillä sisämitta on 22 mm ja ulkomitta 27 mm.

Tykkäsin noista leveistä (2.25") ja ilmatilavuudeltaan pulleista Furious Fredeistä. Niillä kun uskalsi ajaa marat sopivan alhaisilla paineilla, niin pitivät kuin tauti ja kestivät (varovaisen kuskin alla) hämmästyttävän hyvin. Pahimman sään kurakisoihin tuli sitten laitettua jotain muuta alle, mutta noilla tuli aikanaan ajettua lähes kaikki marat. Sittemmin Schwalben kumiseokselle (tai jollekin muulle) tapahtui jotakin, eikä uudempi liteskin kestänyt enää mitään. Nykyään ei mun mielestä ole massaan suhteutettuna noin hyviä renkaita olemassa...

----------


## nure

Täytyy nuo maastokiekotkin punnita, maantiekiekot 2350/2600 pari täydellisenä. Aivan kunnioitettavia nuo Akin kiekot...

----------


## zort

Vielä vähän noista kiekkojen punnitsemisista. Mua kiinnostaa kaikista eniten vanteen paino. Siis vanteen, ei koko kiekon vaikka jotkut kokonaisia kiekkoja vanteiksikin nimittää. Seuraavaksi sitten pinnojen paino. 
Esimerkki: Jos vertailtavana on kahdet erimerkkiset tehtaiden OEM-osista kasaamat kiekot jotka painavat yhtä paljon mutta toisessa parissa on 150 g kevyemmät navat niin kummat ottaisit jos haluaisit kevyemmin rullaavat kiekot? 

Ja jos pyörävertailussa on punnittu kiekot renkaineen, pakkoineen, jarrulevyineen ja litkuineen, tulos voi olla että testin kevyimmät kiekot on pyörässä jossa on kilon kevyemmät renkaat kuin muissa pyörissä. Mitäs sitten kun seuraaviksi renkaiksi laitat samanlaiset kilon painavammat renkaat kuin testin muissa pyörissä? Sulla on vertailun painavimmat kiekot. Renkaita kuitenkin vaihdetaan useammin kuin kiekkoja.

----------


## nure

Tuskin testaajat "kilpailee" tuolla kiekkojen painolla sinänsä, kiekkojen paino kyllä kulkee jonkinverran käsi kädessä laadunkin kanssa. Mutta muuten kyllä näkemyksesi on kyllä aivan oikea. Toisaaltaan jos laittaa niihin keveimpiin vielä kevyemmät renkaat...

----------


## Kanuuna

Onko tällä saralla tapahtunut mitään?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onko tällä saralla tapahtunut mitään?



Vastaus hieman kesti, mutta ON!





Pitkästä aikaa ropisi kunnolla grammoja, kun hienosti toimiva mutta hieman ankkurimainen Fox vaihtui RS SIDLuxe Ultimateen. Ihan heittämällä ei vaihto onnistunut, mutta varovaisella viilan käytöllä homma saatiin onnistumaan, ja lopputulos näyttäisi olevan sekä toimiva että kevyt. Ja massansäästö on toki marginaalit huomioiden valtava.  :Leveä hymy:

----------

